# Island Empire Part 2, Mermaid's Rest



## Scotley

OOC: The game continues here!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I suspect we will not even have to knock, if she is as good as everyone says


----------



## Scotley

*Fortune Teller*

As you examine the door you see that it is not locked, indeed it stands slightly ajar.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I will look at Rook, shrug my shoulders and proceed inside


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will follow Radoon inside.


----------



## Scotley

*Fortune Teller*

As you ease the door open you come upon a small chamber a small low round table. A woman of great age sits behind it on a cusion. Two other large pillows are set before the table though others are stacked by the wall. Above the table a small lamp provides the only illumination in the room. A stick of incense burns in a wall holder by the door. Another door leads from this room. The woman sits working a stand of prayer beads between fingers distorted by arthritis. "Good evening gentlemen, I have been expecting you. Please sit down and have some tea. The fee for your reading will be 500 gp. Do not haggle, for I know it is easily within your ability to pay."  She places a small ornate silver tray on the table with three tiny cups and a small pitcher.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will place the money in the plate.  He asks, "Do I need to ask the question that is weighing on my mind?", as he sits at one of the chairs and if Rook does not do the same, he will motion for him to sit.  Radoon will help himself to the tea.  He is expecting a woman of such quality to have tea from a far, that he may not have tasted in some time.

For DM:

[sblock]For the sake of role playing, I am wondering the location of our dear Marin's son.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will also sit, but will pull his chair out slightly so he has a view of the door.


----------



## Scotley

*Fortune Teller*

The tea is a rich blend that clears the liquor from your system. Your minds are suddenly sharply in focus. The dim light in the room suddenly seems bright. The woman brings out a cloth bag. From it she removes a deck of worn cards and fans them out in front of her. "I know only that you are on a quest. For the rest, you must concentrate as you shuffle the cards. Consider carefully what you seek and what you already know. Once you feel confident that you have a good mental picture give me back the cards and I will read them for you."  With that she passes over the cards.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Just a quickie to add this thread to my suscribed list.  I'll be in character later.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will take the cars and shuffle them, thinking about his mission here to find Allois.  Wondering where we might find him and what obstacles there will be on the way.


----------



## Scotley

*The Fortune Teller*

Hrulda takes the cards back from you and passes them from hand to hand three times while chanting with her grating elderly voice in an unintelligeble language that makes the hairs stand on the back of your neck. She places them on the table before Rook again, taps the table three times, then takes up a tiny silver bell and rings it twice. With no perceptable movement on her part the bell rings a third time softly. "Good, the spirits are ready. We will turn three cards, one for that which you seek, one for you, and one to answer your question. Please cut the cards and I will turn the card representing that which you seek."  Radoon makes the cut of the cards and Hrulda waves her hand over both piles, she seems to be trying to decide whether to turn a card from the pile remaining or the pile you moved. After a moment you hear her make a raspy intake of breath; the pile of cards you moved quivers slightly and slides into a loose heap rather than a neat stack. The card at the bottom of the stack begins to just perceptably slide out of the heap. When it is mostly exposed from the pile and there is no question that this is the card that somehow 'wants' to be turned over, Hrulda reaches for it. Then she hesitates looking Radoon squarely in the eye and he notes that her eyes are somewhat filmed over with cataracts, she must be nearly blind. "You are a man of years, I'm sure you know that this is a serious thing we do. So often the cards reveal things that my customers would rather not know. Are you sure that you want to go through with this? The spirits are quite agitated. I have not felt them move so strongly in many years. You are caught up in momentus events. A new verse of the song begins or perhaps one is ending. Only Gaia knows, but the turn of this card may change your life in a dramatic way. Are you sure you want to go on?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Yes, I am a man of some years and normally I am quite content to allow time to pass without interfering with it but the reason that we come to you has considerable importance to myself and others.  Time is of great importance in this issue and that is why we have come to you, Hrulda...we need a jumpstart.  So in this case, yes, we must agitate the spirts further for we need their help."


----------



## Scotley

*The Fortune Teller*

The old woman sighs and nods, perhaps knowing what the answer was before she asked, but hopeing against hope to avoid it. She snatches up the card as if it were painful to touch and filps in on the the table before you. The card contains a small picture, a young man hanging from a tree by his ankles, coins fall from his pockets and yet he smiles. "The hanged man," she says disgust evident in her voice. "As I suspected, a fool's errand. The person you seek, for I am sure now it is a person, has been foolish. He has, through lack of foresight gotten into trouble and even now may not realize just how much trouble. However, he is not represented by a lessor fool's card such as the trey of coins or the five of swords, so despite his foolishness the man is important in some context for he is represented by a major arcana." She gestures at the remaining cards, "cut again and let's see what sort of man you are to be questing after fools." Radoon cuts the cards again and this time the card that tops the stack left behind virtually jumps off the pile. "Well the spirits are unequivacal about you."  She turns over the card and Radoon recognizes this one. Four coins in the pattern of the number "4" which is comonly known as the 'seadog' for its pattern resembles a lateen sail. "The four of coins, stalwart, able, and prone to adversity are you. A minor card at best in the grand deck, only a brief refrain in the great song." She guestures at the small stack of remaining cards, "Once more if you please, for the answer to your question."  

OOC: Duty calls, more later...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

As Hrulda speaks of the first card, Radoon will listen with undivided attention.  He has always been curious about magic and the unseen so this is peaks his interest, much as M. has done.  He will nod understandingly as she speaks of the first card.

When he sees the second card turned he will smile knowingly and now give some respect to her gift as the card resigned to describe him could not be more appropriate.

He is now anxiously awaiting the third...


----------



## Scotley

*The Fortune Teller*

Radoon cuts the cards again and after a moment's consideration she takes the top card from the remainder stack after it vibrates slightly and turns slightly askew from the others. The card depicts a stone wall with an ornate gate that is ajar. The sun is rising over the wall. "Humm, the Sunrise Gate, another major arcana, very interesting. This card usually signifies a change or an end to some repression. It can also indicate a revealation. I would say it is a good omen if that which you seek is held prisoner or there is a secret to be revealed."  Looking visibly releaved that no dire prediction was found in the cards, the old woman smiles, "Well gentlemen, I hope this has been helpful and your quest..." Suddenly the final card begins to flutter causing the old seer to stop in mid-sentence. "That's odd," she picks up the card and runs a finger tip over it. "I think perhaps there is a more literal meaning here as well. I would suggest you seek your object to the east, behind a wall." The little bell on the table rings causing her to whip around and stare at it.


----------



## Scotley

*The Fortune Teller*

Her face drained of color, Huldra addresses you in a quiet voice. "There will be one more card in this reading. The spirits are very agitated and would reveal something of your opponent in this quest. Appearently, there is one who opposes what you do. Please cut the cards once more." After Radoon cuts the few remaining cards she passes her hand repeated over the two remaining stacks a frown on her face. She is obviously straining hard, but is unable to decide which card to reaveal. The incence burning in the room seems cloying and the air is thick and warm around you. The light seems to waver; perhaps the boat is being rocked by waves? The little bell topples over and Huldra groans with effort, her lips are turning blue her mouth is clenched so tightly in concentration. Finally, as a trickle of blood flows from one nostril a card twitches just perceptably at the bottom of the stack Radoon moved. She sweeps the intervening cards away with one hand and snatches up the final card in the pile tossing it before Radoon. It filps in the air and lands face up reavealing a skeleton on the deck of a black funerial barge and scyth in hand. A waning moon looks over his shoulder, but the card is upside down. "Someone is fighting the spirits, resisting my efforts."  As she says this the card bursts into flames which begin to spread to the table cloth. The old crone lets out a startlingly girlish squeel and doses the fire with the remaining tea. Only a charred spot remains where the card lay. 

After a moment's tense silence she wipes the blood from her lip and speaks in a choked voice. "The death card is not as bad as most people think, it usually signifies change or transition rather than actual death, but this card was inverted. That usually means a perversion or corruption. In can also signify the undead and necromancy. Your foe is extremely powerful. I have never seen opposition to my readings like this before ever. I can tell you nothing more. Please, do not darken my door again. I do not wish to tangle with such a foe. I bid you good luck and good day."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Thank you Madame.  You have been helpful."   With this Radoon will look at Rook and ask him, "shall we?"   If Rook has no interest in doing anything further, Radoon would like to head back to the ship and see if M. might have a healing hand for him.

As he is walking back, he thinks of what Hrulda said, mostly about the obstacle - a wall.  He thinks about how all his life he has had it pretty good but has never really challanged life, mostly always gone around the wall, never over and he wonders how this may play out.

He is also surprised that M. is entering his thoughts so much on the way back to the boat.  _I hope this is a good thing_, he thinks as he touches his necklace.

Occ - Scott, that was very nicely done.  You must know a little about the cards.  I know a bit from Mike and it seems you have some knowlege too.  Your description of the reading and the effects to Hrulda had me eagerly waiting your next post.  Good Job!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will follow Radoon out.  On the way, he'll place a 500 GP Moonstone on the table.  "For any trouble we've caused you, Madame.  If _you_ require _our_ services in the future, I'm certain you'll be able to find us."

Rook will escort Radoon back to the Bedsheet, in case he's more seriously injured than he's been letting on.  When they arrive, he'll explain that "I want to do a little more checking on our friend din'Salli.  I hope to be back within a couple of hours.  Would you mind explaining to the team where I am?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"I'm not sure that any of us should ventue out alone with that Gnoll wandering around."


----------



## Scotley

*The Fortune Teller*

The old seer nods at Rook's gemstone, "I thank you, perhaps I'll use it to take a little vacation. Please do be careful, this is no simply matter you are undertaking."


----------



## Scotley

The return to the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' is uneventful though there do seem to be an unusual number of rough looking characters lurking around. Upon your arrival Marienna is on deck looking at the questionable fellows lurking about. Seeing Radoon's wounds she quickly takes him to her cabin and begins to examine him and ply her magic. The warmth of it soothes away the pain leaving only a tingle. She tries to chastise him, but there is a gentleness and care in her touch that is obvious. "You really must be more careful, you look as if you've been run over by a plow. How did this happen? I insist that you get some rest and eat something. I'll go to the galley and find you something. Just lie back and take it easy." Belatedly she also offers to treat Rook as well. Soon both men are back to good health. 

OOC: I'm glad you enjoyed the cards. I had fun with it. I do have a tarot deck and have a fair knowledge of it. I've also done some reading about spiritualists and the occult in the victorian era. About half of what I did was legit and half made up to fit the game. I was off yesterday and had several errands to accomplish as well as taking care of the baby, so I had to work in smaller bits, but perhaps that was good in that it built suspense. Now you just have to figure it all out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I'm not too concerned about him -- we did some significant damage to him, and I was planning on being a little more 'covert' this time.  However, there seem to be a fair number of roughnecks keeping tabs on the Bedsheet, so perhaps I should stick around here for the evening."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

oops


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Now don't make such a fuss.  Rook and I got into a scuffle on the way to madame Hrulda's.  They apparently wanted to capture Rook and sell him into slavery.  I was doing OK in teh fight until a well armoured Gnoll started wailing on me with his axe.  I guess I'm not as good as I once was, but - winking at M., I am sill as good once, as I ever was."   With this he will let out a chuckle, amusing himself.

"Would you see if there is any whiskey left from the party, I could really use a couple drinks to ease these bruised muscles and help me sleep."

Radoon is exhausted by this point and may not even be able to stay awake until her return.


----------



## Scotley

*Sleeping it off*

"I don't think any more drink would be in your best interests. Some soup and perhaps ale and warm milk would be best." As predicted Radoon is soon asleep in Marienna's cabin. The bed smells of her perfume.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will make a report to Captain Morwyn and the rest of the party, then move above decks to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Captain Morwyn have you risen from your nap as yet? It must be quite late by now.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Yes, I'm up from my rest.  I'm not quite sure how long Rook and Radoon took to get to the Seer, hear the fortune, and return to the 'Sheet, but by my calculations, it's probably about an hour or two after sunset (given that their fight was at sunset, then to the Seer and back); that about right?

After hearing from Finn and Rook, "Let me see if I understand everything.  Finn hears reports of six undesirables acting suspiciously in the east side of town.  Radoon's reading indicates that we should look to the east, behind some sort of barrier.  It sounds like I should concentrate my reconnaissance on the east, though I'll try to get a look at the Masque site and other landmarks as well.

Does anyone object to my taking on the reconn the magic trident and crossbow from the Sahuagin?  Perhaps I can learn something of their nature that will help us determine how to allocate the items."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook has no objections, and renews his offer to accompany Morwyn -- though he will leave it up to the Captain's judgement whether he should go with or should stay at the Bedsheet in case the folk watching us decide to start trouble.

Also, if Morwyn wants to slip into the water and recon directly from the Bedsheet, maybe a ruckus should be started on the docks to focus attention away from Morwyn's departure?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon isblissfully in La La land, dreaming happy things.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Take whatever gear you think you might need, Captain. Between what my sources have told me and what Misters Radoon and Rook have reported hearing from their seer, we may need to tread carefully. Being overprepared is better than being short a belaying pin when you're setting a yard in a storm." Finn's face is extremely serious during this discusion.

"Hmmm, the Hanged Man you say was the first card? Usually that's considered a lucky sign if you take it for a sign of audacious action. Maybe I should go see this Hrulda. Sounds like she might have the true sight.  Never can know too much about the future."

For the DM
[sblock] Hey, Scott. Any possibility Hrulda might be a seer psychic, someone the IEC might have investigated? Anything I might know of her? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

For Finn only [sblock]It is unlikely that she has come to the attention of the IEC or they would have included that in your briefing before coming here. You have no personal knowledge of her either.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Also, if Morwyn wants to slip into the water and recon directly from the Bedsheet, maybe a ruckus should be started on the docks to focus attention away from Morwyn's departure?




_Rook has a good point, I'd like to avoid attention from anyone watching if possible.  However, I'm not that comfortable with putting anyone at risk to create a diversion just for me._

OOC: Is there some place I can enter the water that isn't in the line of sight to another ship?

Also, I presume that Aquan can be spoken underwater; can I speak any other language underwater?


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: The rules in _Stormwrack_ suggest that if you can breath water you can speak under water. It will be difficult to slip into the water without being in the line of sight of someone in this crowded collection of ships, but in the dark you may not be noticed. In daylight it is not uncommon for sailors to dive around their ship to make repairs or inspections, but at night such behavior would be unusual. Will you go solo or take Rook along?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: I was hoping, since we were one of the last boats to arrive today, that we'd be on the outside of the mass, and maybe there'd be a side away from sight.

IC: I'll pull out two silver pieces, and pierce one so that I can thread a cord through the hole and hang it around my neck.  Then, just before we're ready to leave the ship, I'll use the Oil of Listening Coin on the two coins - the one with the hole will be the transmitter, and the other the receiver.  I'll take the transmitter, as described, and give the receiver to Rook.

"With this, once I've applied the Oil, you'll be able to hear what's going on near me.  I'll keep up a commentary of what I'm doing so you'll be able to follow along on land.  Am I right in thinking that you've got a pretty good chance of traveling undetected?  If so, I'd appreciate the backup.  

The diversion's a good idea, but the magic on the coins won't last very long, and I think we'll just keep this simple.   If you and Finn can find a spot that isn't being actively watched, I'll enter the water there.  Then we'll make speed towards the eastern sections of the Rest, and see what we can see."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Sounds like as good a plan as any.  Finn and I will get about looking for a likely departure spot for you.  I'll leave the ship via the docks, that should create a small diversion without putting me in too much danger.  I'll give any followers the slip and shadow you on land."

Rook will take a tour of the rigging and do a 'casual' survey of the other ships and people watching the 'Sheet.  Are there any spots where Morwyn might be able to slip into the water without being observed?  Especially if Rook leaves the ship via the docks at the same time Morwyn's slipping over the side?


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: Rook guesses that the best place for an unseen departure will be the windows at the back of the ship below the quarter deck.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Rook guesses that the best place for an unseen departure will be the windows at the back of the ship below the quarter deck.




Sounds good; lets do it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

After his inspection of the rigging, Rook will inform Morwyn of his findings and, as soon as Morwyn is ready to go, will saunter down the gangplank and off the ship, heading in a direction perpendicular to the one he'll eventually take.  As soon as the opportunity presents itself, he'll slip into the shadows and begin paralleling Morwyn's course.

Rook rolls 1d20+19, getting [12,19] = (31) Hide and

Rook rolls 1d20+17, getting [10,17] = (27) Move Silently


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: Morwyn can make either a swim or jump check to get into the water with minimal splash. Rook vanishes soundlessly into the shadows.


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

Morwyn moves along the gangway toward the heart of the rest and soon notes that the Bastiander ship has lowered continual flame lanterns on long poles at all sides making it easy to see anyone who tries to approach the ship from below. It also seems to be attracking fish. A couple of Gnolls are using crossbows with barbed quarrels that trail a line to shot at fish and pull them aboard.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Morwyn dives (1d20+16=33) into the water.  (Swim Check)


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

Morwyn hits the water smoothly with hardly and sound and barely a ripple. Those on board the 'Bedsheet get no hint that anyone has noticed Morwyn. He made less of a splash than a chamber pot being emptied over the side. 

Morwyn finds the water below the 'Rest to be murky and disgusting. It serves as the toilet and garbage dump for the mass of surface dwellers above. Most of the fish and creatures he sees are bottom feeders and scavengers. The area is a maze of anchor chains, lines and nets. Some boats and 'buildings' have underwater defenses. Around more than one you see nets sturng to form huge cages for sharks and other fierce marine life. Others have nets of nasty looking barbed wire to entangle any who try to get too close. There is even a menacing looking water elemental of great size below the Sea Sorcerers garishly lighted boat. Other boats have lights in, on or below the water to make the lookout's job easier. All those defenses lead one to wonder what sort of secrets they might be protecting. Of course most have no visible defenses at all. As Morwyn moves along he sees a variety of hulls in the water, but none that he can identify as the object of his search. 

More later...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

_Radoon will continue to sleep soundly tonight, firstly from being exhausted, bruised and pride hurt, secondly being in a woman's bed.  It has been a while since that has happened._


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

The murkyness of the water requires Morwyn to go fairly close to those boats similar in size to the Lorraina Fare. Several promising hulls all prove to be other ships. Rook stuggles to follow as there are some private gangways staffed with Guards and other places where no path runs requiring him to backtrack and try another route. Despite his attempts at stealth, it is impossible to stay silent and in the shadows everywhere and some people must have seen or heard him, but most seem to take little notice. Skulking around seems to be the norm here. After an hour Morwyn approaches the second walled enclosure on the eastern side of the Rest. Within this one a large number of pontoons are visible holding the wall which includes some 30' of barbed wire netting below. An impediment to surface dwellers, such a dive is no challenge for Morwyn. Beyond the wall is another collection of pontoons suggesting a huge barge of some sort. On the surface, Rook finds that this walled area has only two gangways that approach it, both are blocked by gates well out from the wall itself, which has another gate. Their is at least 30' of water between the wall and the nearest boats or pathways on all sides. The guards at the gates are large fair skinned fellows with spears and bows dressed in sharkskin armor. Looking from outside the netting, Morwyn spots some sort of stanglely motionless fish some distance inside the protected area. At this distance he can't determine any more about them. 

Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

sleep


----------



## Scotley

Wrapped in soft blankets filled with the scent of Marienna, Radoon's peaceful and restful sleep is marked by pleasant dreams of sweet bliss.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Any chance Rook could hang under the gangplanks and make his way past the guards and gates?  If they're smooth for walking on top, the beams and braces must be underneath and might give him something to hold on to.  Not saying I'm going to do this at this point -- this is just a recon mission -- but it would be nice to know it's an option if he needs to get in quietly.


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

Rook examines this section of walkway. There is a small space above the water where he could well slither along the supports. It would be challenging on the damp wood, but posible. The gate itself however, is in a built up frame that extend at least to the water line as well as 12' above the walkway and 10' to each side.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

What size are the 'strangely motionless fish"?  How many?

How deep is the ocean at this point?

How large, and just how fair skinned, are the large fair skinned fellows at the gate?  How many?

Are there sea lanes between this place and open water, or is it surrounded by boats or on the border between 'city' and ocean?  Are there any boats or ships inside the walls; what about places to let in ships or boats?

Is this 'gated community' one of the spots with lights at or beneath the surface of the water?


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: The fish are fairly large 3' to 4' in lenght. Morwyn can only see a few from his vantage point, but gets the eerie feeling their might be more. 

The ocean is only about 100' deep here. 

There are two guards on either side of the outer gates that protect the walkways up to the 'walls' and there are two guards outside the gate in the wall. The guards appear to be just fairly large humans (6'+ and strongly built), and their skin is only a little paler that then average Shieldlander. 

There are ships on three sides of the enclosure. On the final side there is a clear channel lined with ships and boats that makes a clear lane to truely open water. There are three small boats tied up near one of the gates. The nature of the floating walls is such that it is likely they could be disconnected to allow a ship entry. There is some sort of large structure within the walls that rests on pontoons, but no other ships. 

There are no lights below the water here. Indeed even at this early hour the only lights visible are at the gates and along the walkways.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Are there any other fish around?  _Maybe I can drive something into the pen and see how those wierd fish react._


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

Morwyn soon locates a small fish and herds it throught the net. After a moment it swims within ten or fifteen feet of the stationary fish. Suddenly three of them drop out of line and fall upon the poor fish. They soon rip it apart and return to their place. They seem to be some sort of barracuda, but they look kind of battered and strangely green in color.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Hi guys, what's up.  Seems like the game has slowed tremendously.  Can we get back into it a bit, I am really into this adventure.

Thanks


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: Do I recognize the hulls of any of the three ships inside the enclosure?

IC: _Too bad I couldn't send some of the Sahuagin's sharks through and let them tear each other apart.  I'd try out the crossbow, but I don't want to raise any alerts.

Oh well, it looks like we've got a winner here, so I'll head back to the 'Sheet.  I'll take a different way back, though, in case I can spot anything else interesting._

I'll also keep up the dialogue over the coins, though the magic may have expired by now.


----------



## Scotley

*Below Mermaid's Rest*

None of the three boats is big enough to be called a ship. 

You make it back to the bedsheet without incident. Assuming Rook also goes back, then everyone is aboard. The magic of the coins lasts just long enough for Rook to be informed of Morwyn's findings and intention to return to the 'Bedsheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will indeed return to the 'Sheet, by the most expiditious route unless Morwyn indicates he'll be needed.  Just for practice (and because it may work to our advantage for the ruffians watching the boat not to know exactly how many are aboard), he'll try to sneak back aboard.

Rook rolls 1d20+19, getting [2,19] = (21) Hide, and 

Rook rolls 1d20+17, getting [4,17] = (21) Move Silently


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Scotley

Rook glides from shadow to shadow making hardly a sound as he slips aboard the 'Bedsheet. He manages to startle one of the sailors standing guard when he steps from the shadows.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: If there are no objections we will advance time until morning. Everyone except Morwyn is tired. Morwyn likely feels a vital need for a bath as he smells like a sewer after his little trip.


----------



## Scotley

Mistress Ablelard has cooked up some fresh bread and has some bacon and eggs going as well. The smell of these and stong tea wafts about the 'Bedsheet. The rumbling of your stomachs draws everyone from their cabins. 

For Radoon only [sblock]Radoon wakes feeling marvelously rested and refreshed. As he stirs on the small bed he realizes that he is alone in the cabin. However, looking at the covers and the extra pillow he suspects that he was not alone all night. Marienna must have slept next to him for at least part of the night. The smell of food soon draws Radoon from the cabin.[/sblock]

OOC: Can we assume everyone is assembled in the mess for breakfast and information sharing?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Smelling the morning's food being prepared, and feeling his stomach rumble, Radoon will rise and dress.  He would like to clean up a little too.

Before leaving he will make the bed with a note on M.'s pillow,  "Thanks for the magic hands and taking care of me.  -R."


----------



## Scotley

*Abourd the Rumpled Bedsheet*

A young midshipman arrives at the gangway an hour after dawn bearing a letter. The lad is dressed in a fine sailor's uniform that might be suitable for an admiral in most navys. He asks the sailor on duty to deliver it to Finn Hunter and that states that he is to await a reply. The missive is contained in a fine stationary of purest white. 

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]Dearest Pheneas, it is most pleasant to hear from you. Your gift was quite thoughtful. I would enjoy talking with you and catching up on old times. If it is convienent for you, please attend me at noon today for luncheon and conversation. My man will await your reply. Master and Captain Genevieve de Grassie, of the Lady in White.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: If there are no objections we will advance time until morning. Everyone except Morwyn is tired. Morwyn likely feels a vital need for a bath as he smells like a sewer after his little trip.




I'll Create Water once I'm back on ship, and take that bath.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Once everyone's had a chance to get breakfast and tea, I'll share what I saw during my reconn.

"Gentlemen, and gentlewoman, there's a suspiciously large compound, which can only be described as a fortress, in the eastern part of Mermaid's Rest.  I hope that Rook can give you a decent description of the surface, since my perspective was rather unusual.  However, underwater, there's a serious barbed wire net surrounding some sort of structure supported on pontoons.  There are a number of strange barracuda-like fish defending the place; they visciously attacked a normal fish I herded into their area.

I don't know anything more detailed than that.  Here's what I suspect, though.  I think the fish are some sort of zombie barracuda.

If you remember, Mr. Tebbs mentioned that, when the Lorrainna Fare was taken, there was the "scent of decay" about her, like the dead hadn't been cared for.  I asked, and was told that the scent was a dry smell, rather than a wet smell.

I suspect that our foe is some sort of necromancer.  That would explain the scent of decay and the unusual silence with which the attack was carried out.  If I'm right, then the zombie barracuda point to the same conclusion.  Mr. Storm's questions hinted at something similar, but he never saw fit to share his observations with us, so that's only speculation as well.

Does that scenario fit with what you are thinking, or do you have other ideas?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"The 'Fortress' is heavily fortified from the surface as well.  Difficult but not, in my estimation, impossible to get into undetected if that's what we decide is necessary.

The conclusion that our enemy is a necromancer, or in some way associated with the animation of corpses, fits my conclusions as well."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"hmmmph  magic users",  Radoon spits at the phrase.  "You know Rook and I have a fairly tough reputaion around here now, after last night's escapade.  Maybe we wander by that area and see if they need any help."


----------



## Scotley

*Breakfast in 'Bedsheet*

Marienna nods, "I does sound like undead may be involved. Perhaps we should see what sort of magic might be available here to combat undead? I for one am ill prepared to deal with them."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

headed to the beach for the weekend, Scott, please take care of Radoon.  Thanks.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Your namesake is out for the weekend too, so I don't expect much will happen until next week.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

After reading the note, Finn turns to address the captain.  "Captain Morwyn, it looks like one of the avenues of information I opened last night may be bearing fruit.  A possible ally for us in our quest has consented to see me today at noon for luncheon.  Might I be at liberty to make this meeting?  Captain de Grassie would be a valuable ally, and might know more of this fortress and of tomorrow's masque."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Very well, Mr. Finn.  We need all the information we can get."

OOC: I'm going to be on a business trip through Saturday.  I might have internet access, but I don't count on it.


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: I'm going to move on with Finn's bit of information gathering tomorrow, but please continue to discuss your next actions with regard to the 'fortress' and/or the Masque.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Well, what ever we do, let's get moving.  Our cargo may not be alive for much longer, as I remember him, he was not the hardiest of sailors."


OCC - headed out of town, will be out till Tues.  sorry.  I may have internet at the hotel.


----------



## Scotley

*Luncheon with the Captain*

After the breakfast discussions (which I assume are continuing), Finn prepares to visit the 'Lady in White.' Marienna has a suggestion, "Those fellows lurking about seem to be getting bolder by the minute. I suggest you take a ship's boat and make your way by sea rather than 'land' if you take my meaning. After Radoon and Rook's encounter I think it might be best that none of us wander about without significant numbers. You could take a couple of men with you as rowers."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

With the Captain's consent, Finn pulls a bit of parchment from one of his belt pouches, and writes a reply for the waiting sailor.  "Mr. Rook, Marienna's suggestion does make since, and I am sure you have some information about our quest from Mr. Marin of which I am not privy.  Perhaps you would consider accompanying me to meet Captain De Grassie.  Hopefully, we can convince her to aid us in this matter, and I do wish to give her as much cause to do so as possible."

For the DM [sblock] Finn's note  says, "Dear Captain, It will indeed be my pleasure to attend you this afternoon.  I will be accompanied by a companion, Rook, who knows additional information about one of the topics I wish to discuss with you.  It is always a pleasure.

Your servant,

Phineas Hunter. [/sblock]


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Mr. Finn, I don't know that I have any information which you don't; if so I appologize, for it was my intent to fill you in completel, though I may have overlooked some details.  I'll be happy to accompany you, for I am most interested in learning anything which might possibly aid our endeavor.

I agree with Mr. Radoon, time is pressing.  If I could confirm that young Marin was present in a particular location, I would advocate moving without delay.  However, I fear making a mistake, tipping our hand, and setting the entire populace against us.  I hope that your contact can corroborate our current theories, and give us a course to steer."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I'll be happy to accompany you, Mr. Finn.  I may need a nap first . . ."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make rounds and see how the crew is doing, checking on morale, hangovers, if anyone seems to need anything...  

He will also make a point to see M. and ask if she'd like to have dinner on top deck later.

OCC - I have no idea what time it might be right now.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: After the discussions at breakfast it should be fairly early in the morning. 

Radoon finds the crew to be a bit worse off from their night of excess, but also in good spirits. The hammering of repairs does seem a bit softer than yesterday, but otherwise things are proceeding normally. They seem pleased to have Radoon checking up on them. 

Marienna also seems pleased to have a visit from Radoon. She makes small talk for a while and agrees to dinner. All in all Radoon is having a fine day.


----------



## Scotley

*Luncheon with Captain deGrassi*

After a nap Rook, Finn and Captain Morwyn set off for the "Lady in White." 

OOC: Will you go on foot or by boat?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I think we're pretty much agreed to take a boat.


----------



## Scotley

*The 'Rest by boat*

With two stout seamen at the oars the longboat is soon away, with Finn, Rook and Morwyn aboard dressed in their best clothes. The 'Rest looks a little different from the water than on the ramps. It seems busier, more active. Small boats are darting about with seemingly no order. Many are vendors hawking their wares or taxi services. Further out fishing boats strive to bring in food for the teeming masses at the 'Rest. The people are in a constant struggle to maintain the rotting fleet of vessels that make up the floating island. The sound of hammers, saws and shouts of workers are all around. The smell of hot tar barely covers the odor of floating garbage and raw waste in the water. Occationally, cooking smells dominiate for a short distance, but are soon lost in the stench. A boat festooned with bundles of hanging dried peppers and herbs seems to be doing a brisk business. Small flatboats with kegs of water and beer as outriggers are common. Soon the 'Lady in White' Appears. The ship has been washed in something that has turned the stout oak timbers a pale greenish white color. The ship is large yet somehow graceful. An old design, but one that has stood the test of time and sister ships are being constructed even now some 25 years after this keel first touched water. The ship appears to be emaculately maintained. The sailors aboard all wear crisp uniforms and the lines are run with geometric presision. As your small boat arrives a folding gangway is lowered from the maindeck to reach the small long boat and lines are lowered. An honor guard of two and an officer are waiting at an opening in the railing at the top of the stair to welcome you aboard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook's part here is to look dangerous and inscrutable, keep his mouth shut and his eyes and ears open.  He'll follow Finn's lead, as Finn is the one who's established this contact.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

As we prepare to board the "Lady in White", Finn stands and salutes the colors at the brow of the ship, then turns to salute the officer standing at the top of the gangplank.  "Greetings, sir.  Captain Morwyn, Mister Rook, and Seaman Phineas Hunter of the "Rumpled Bedsheet" to see Captain De Grassie by appointment."


----------



## Scotley

The officer replies, "Good morning Captain, gentlemen, please come aboard." You are led up to the ward room at the aft of the ship. It is a nice airy room with some large windows open; however you note heavy shutters are available. The room is somewhat more feminine that is the norm for such things. While there are some momentos on the walls of ships past and even some weapons, the colors are lighter and the furniture softer. A couple of rubber tree plants and an elaborate 'bonsi' tree are also in the room. A table has been set for four. A young messboy stands by. Soon Captain De Grassie enters flanked by her executive officer. She is a woman in her early sixties, but aging gracefully. She is thin, but as she greets each of you and shakes hands her grip is firm and an agile musculature is evident. She is perhaps 5'6" in her deck shoes and wears a white uniform with a long fitted skirt. She kisses Finn on the cheek as she welcomes you. "A pleasure to meet you all. I was out early this morning and had a look at your ship. Most unusual, but somehow it doesn't surprise me since Mr. Hunter is involved with your enterprise. Please have a seat and I'll have them start the meal." She takes a larger seat at the head of the small table and motions to the other chairs. Soon a fruit punch with a modest amout of rum in it is served and a salad of chopped cabbage and assorted baby vegetables with a spicy yet sweet dressing is placed before you. "Thank you for the gift Finn, most interesting to be sure and not something most people would give a woman of my age. I suppose I am flattered." The each course is accompanied by a wine, first a light white wine with the salad and a heartier rose with the soup. The food is excellent and the mess boys very proper. As the salad is replaced by a bowl of thick rich chowder with clams, potatos and leeks she says, "We need not stand on ceremony and await the end of the meal. I hope you'll not take it as rude if we get down to business. I must confess I'm quite curious to know what is going on."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

As with Rook, Morwyn will also follow Finn's lead.  I'll watch him for any cues, but otherwise observe the proceedings as a whole.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott,

I'll just take the time aboard tomget to know the crew and do the things I love to do while we await Finn and Rooks return.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Ah, Captain De Grassie, have you not heard the phrase 'Age doth not wither her'?  Surely the poet who scribed that had you in mind.  The gift was a spur of the moment thing, something I was sure would recall myself to your memory, as it was an exotic thing.  Might I add that your chef is to be commended, this meal is excellent."

"As for what brings us here, I first must ask for your discretion, well known as it is.  We are here seeming as something other than we are in order to rescue someone and send those who have imprisoned him to ignoble defeat.  Per chance, have you heard of the woes of the Marin fleet of the last year?"


----------



## Scotley

*Captain de Grassi*

"I am familiar with old Honager, though I don't know him well. I knew they had suffered some losses over the past year. I don't really know the details."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Well, Captain, last year, the _Daughter of Cambre_ went down in a storm while on a late season run up to Icewatch.  Just a few months ago, the _Lorrainna Fare_ was apparently seized by pirates in the same waters.  Supposedly, all hands were lost, including Allois Marin, the old man's son.  But Honager Marin has connections that run deep, and apparently his connections believe that Allois is alive and being held captive, somewhere here at the Rest.  We are a rescue and revenge mission for Marin.  My companions know more of the details, what I know is from a letter the old man sent to me after I joined the crew of the _'Sheet_."


----------



## Scotley

*Lunch with Captain de Grasse*

"You do find yourself in interesting situations don't you Finn?" She takes a sip of wine and looks a little pale. "Like all who travel the seas for their livelyhood, I detest priracy. How sure is Honager that they have come here? What can I do to help? I don't normally frequent the 'Rest, but merely came for the Masque."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn's grin is tight, almost more a grimace than an expression of pleasure.  "Truly, madam, I would not bring additional trouble to your gangplank, but you have now touched on the subject that came to my mind when I saw your flag here.  I have but Honager's letter for corraboration of Allois' location, but he gave hints to sources that I and my betters have relied upon in times past.  Captain Morwyn, Mr. Rook, myself, and others of the crew have begun looking for proof of Allois' hiding spot.  Personally, I feel matters may come to a head here at the Rest during the masque of which you speak.  Our cover as simple coaster sailors would never get us into such an affair as one that would draw both yourself and the Sea Sorceror.  Might it be possible for some few of us to add ourselves to your retinue at the masque, so as to continue our investigations there?  Some of us might have been able to sneak in on our own, but being there as one of your guests would give us some legitimacy that would prevent our throats being summarily slit if we should find damning evidence while there."


----------



## Scotley

*Lunch with Captain de Grasse*

"I see, you think the Masque is somehow connected to pirates? I guess anything is possible and one can't have too many galant men waiting on her. How many would you like me to include?" Tapping her chin with a finger in thought she adds, "You'll need costumes of course. If you don't already have them you'll need to make haste. I gather that the resources of the 'Rest are already taxed in that respect."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Captain Morwyn, Rook, how many would you say?  I intend to go, and I have somethings in my kit that I believe I can use to make a costume."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Though my color is readily recognizable, with a proper costume at a Masque I might be thought to be other than I am . . ."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

On board, Radoon will post a person to watch others activities.  I am putting a person on watch to watch others on land that might be watching our boat.  Just making sure no one is looking into us too much.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

What has happened to everyone?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I was waiting on Morwyn, but if he doesn't post today, I'll move things along.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"I think that Radoon, Marietta, and the three of us should all attend, if possible."

OOC: Sorry for the delay; the last six days were non-stop work due to sales and customer conferences.


----------



## Scotley

*Luncheon with Captain de Grasse*

The Captain looks thoughtful for a moment, "I believe that I can accomdate five of you without raising a stir." The meal continues and the food is excellent and fairly light. The wines are definately top shelf. The Captain makes small talk and discusses a few mutual acquaintences with Finn. As coffee and a light fluffy lemon pastry is served she asks. "Is there anything more you'd like to discuss today?"


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

This time, Finn's smile is entirely genuine.  "Perhaps, extend our compliments to your chef, as this meal has been most exemplary!  I thank you, Captain, most heartily for agreeing to help us this little bit in our task.  If there is ever any service I can do for you, count on my assistance.  I'm sure Master Marin would extend the same assurance if he was here to do so.  While we do have our own people looking into the affair, if anything unusual concerning the disappearance of the Marin ships or a stray reference to Allois should come to your attention, please let us know.  All possible information in this matter will only serve to make our task an easier one."


----------



## Scotley

*Lunch with Captain de Grasse*

"I have been far south of late and so have little current information, but I'll keep my ears open. I haven't exactly been socializing in this place. I rather enjoyed having company today. I'll pass your kind words on my cook, she's had no chance to exercise her skills of late." She streches and rises from the table to take each of your hands. She turns to Captain Morwyn, "I hope you'll invite me to your ship. From what I've seen at a distance I think it must be a very interesting ship." Returning her attention to all of you she says, "Thank you for a stimulating lunch gentlemen, you've given me much to think about. My officer will show you back to your boat. I must bid you good day."  She nods to her officer and you are shown out, leaving the Captain to stare out a window obviously lost in thought. 

Soon you are back on the deck marveling and the high level of skill and attention to detail displayed by the crew of the "Lady in White". Back in your little boat you begin the journey back to the "Rumpled Bedsheet." 

OOC: Each of you roll spot checks!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Everyone?  Or just those that went to lunch?


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Oh go ahead and roll one too. You've been patient, I might as well throw some excitement your way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [11,8] = (19) Spot Check


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

spot check (1d20+5=15)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Spot Check (1d20=4)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Spot check (1d20+9=22)


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

As Radoon is walking the decks and chatting with the crew a hint of movement catches his eye. A shadow near the port railing seems somehow out of place where just an instant before he thought there was some movement. The spot is some 30' away.


----------



## Scotley

The boat moves slowly back to the 'Bedsheet' in the warm sun. Captain Morwyn seems lost in thought or perhaps just lulled by the fine food and drink of the meal, either way he sees nothing out of the ordinary. However, Rook and Finn are facing each other and chatting when at the same time Rook says, "That's an odd boat following us." and Finn says, "Something strange about that boat coming toward us." They glance at each other and then over their shoulders. Very similar low dark boats are coming at you with some haste from opposite directions. Each has a tarp covered cargo and is moving swiftly under a small sail in a strong wind. The funny thing is you own boat is entirely becalmed and using oars. Worse yet these boats are moving in exactly opposite directions suggesting that the wind is blowing toward you from two directions at once. Your sailors instincts tell you that something unusual is happening. No crew is visible on either boat except for the top of the head of each rudderman who are wearing funny broad domed hats presumably for the shade, but it obscures their features as well.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As Radoon is walking the decks and chatting with the crew a hint of movement catches his eye. A shadow near the port railing seems somehow out of place where just an instant before he thought there was some movement. The spot is some 30' away.




Let's try to rope skill and see if I may be able to catch something or at least spook it out into the open.

rope use (1d20+7=15)
Trying to lasoo where the shadow indicates the object is.  Probably not with that roll, bummer, would have been cool.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

The lasso flies out and lands on the deck without encountering any resistence. A shadowy form begins moving toward Radoon now with considerable speed. It has a vaguely manlike shape but is floating a few inches off the deck. It passes through a barrel of water as if it weren't there. A cold chill races up Radoon's spine. Something frightening is happening. A couple of men on deck turn to look at the thing moving toward Radoon, too stunned to act. 

OOC: Roll initiative. The creature has Initiative (1d20+2=16).  Here's an image of what you see.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

initiative roll (1d20+2=22)

Damn, wasted a 20!!!!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

If it just moved through a barrel of water, I am guessing I will not be able to hit it, so I will look for a rope to swing by, hopfully one is nearby so that I can swing out over the water and land on another part of the deck.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

OOC: Radoon needs to make a spot check DC:12 and if successful a jump check as well. That 20 may not be wasted if it gets you away from the thing that is closing rapidly on you.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

spot check (1d20+5=14)

I successfully find a rope and ...

jump check (1d20=6)

fall on my ass on the way to the rope so he can now gobble me up


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon spots a line and takes a leap, but is unable to get the needed momentum. He only swings about 5 feet. The creature is soon on him and the dread attack (1d20+6=20) comes. The shadowy appendage reaches through Radoon's armor as if it weren't even there. He feels a chilling touch on his heart. A portion of his strength (1d8=5) seems to simply drain away and he feels suddenly weaker. 

OOC: Radoon takes 5 points of temporary strength damage. His current strength is now 7 meaning that his melee attacks and all damage are now at a minus 2 instead of the former +1 for a 12 strength. Your action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

Is there time to draw DúbhAnáil (my shortbow) and get off a shot?


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: You have a full round before the boats are on you. However, at this point they have done nothing hostile


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

1st attack with ad. dagger (1d20+7=16)

1st attack with regular dagger (1d20+6=20)

2nd attack with ad. dagger (1d20+5=21)

2nd attack with reg. dagger (1d20+4=8)
Radoon will let out a primal scream and attak with all he can.  He will also do a dirty fight move to try and improve the damage.  Since he has to make a save against the attack roll. I guess I should have declared it before rolling.  Let's say it was the first swing.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: The regular dagger passes harmlessly through this shadow. The magic dagger might hit however. Roll a miss chance for both of those attacks. If you are under 50% you hit. It is only AC14, but only magic weapons work and then only half the time. Remember to recalculate your to hit and damage rolls based on your new lower strength. 

The crew on deck spring to help defend their officer, but their blows with belaying pin and cutlass pass harmlessly through the creature.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The regular dagger passes harmlessly through this shadow. The magic dagger might hit however. Roll a miss chance for both of those attacks. If you are under 50% you hit. It is only AC14, but only magic weapons work and then only half the time. Remember to recalculate your to hit and damage rolls based on your new lower strength.
> 
> The crew on deck spring to help defend their officer, but their blows with belaying pin and cutlass pass harmlessly through the creature.




OCC - Scott, why is the to hit affected by strength?  I knew the damage would be however.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, my mistake, I forgot Radoon uses weapon finesse to attack with Dex. rather than Str. You are correct only damage will be effected. Miniumum damage is still 1 even if the minus would put you lower.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

normally my magical dagger would do 1d4+4 so I am rolling 1d4+1 2X adn then another 1d4 for the dirty fight move with the magical dagger.

damage (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3)

and 

dirty fight move (1d4=4)

OCC - I think I did this right.  Let me know if not, so I know for next time.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: That will work, now I need two d100's for your miss chance.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon 2 1d100 [44] = (44)
[47] = (47) miss chance in order for 2 hits with magical dagger 2005-10-07 11:38:52.00

sorry, rolled this earlier and forgot to post.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon strikes deftly with his dagger, one blow goes into the area of the groin while the other hits the chest. The creature recoils slightly from the unexpected success of Radoon's attacks. While there is no sound, at some level Radoon gets the eerie sensation of a scream. Even though the shadow recoiled for an instant, you sense that there is still a lot of fight left in it. 

OOC: This thing (it is a greater shadow by the way) likely shouldn't be affected by dirty fighting, but what the heck. I rolled a natural 1 for it's reflex save.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Once more a ghostly hand reaches out and makes a touch attack (1d20+6=17) and once more Radoon feels the strength (1d8=1) ebb a little more from his body. 

Hearing the excitement on the deck Terry Lockspar runs over and plunges his own special dagger (1d20+6=22, 1d100=16, 1d4+3=6) into the shadow. 

Other crew members continue to swing at the thing surrounding it, but having no success.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Is it my move again?

My strength modifier (or lack thereof) is still the same for 6-7 right?


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Yes, Radoon may act again. And yes the current str. modifier remains -2.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I'll just swing with my magical dagger since the other did not have much of an affect.

I think I should get my full base attack bonus this time right?  Last time I took off 2 per the assumption it was strength based rather than dex.

So the first swing will be at +9, second attack will be at +7.

first attack with magical dagger (1d20+9=29)

second attack with magical dagger (1d20+7=18)

miss chances:

miss swings (1d100=14, 1d100=21)

so both hit and the first is a natural 20.  

How do i do this again?  I roll the d20, with or without pluses?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Do the characters in the skiff hear the commotion on the _Bedsheet_?

Listen Check (1d20+10=23) for Finn.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> How do i do this again?  I roll the d20, with or without pluses?




It would be with pluses, but undead are not subject to critical hits. Go ahead and roll damage.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Do the characters in the skiff hear the commotion on the _Bedsheet_?
> 
> Listen Check (1d20+10=23) for Finn.




Sorry still too far away.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Damage rolls

damage (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=3,)

Damn, you are killing me, making me waste 20s!!


----------



## Scotley

The creature 
reaches (1d20+6=10) out for Radoon once more, but this time he manages to sidestep the chilling blow. 

Terry swings his dagger (1d20+6=23) once more, but this time the trusty blade fails and passes harmlessly through the creature 1d100=98.

Marienna arrives on deck and smashes two vials together over the things head (1d20+7=17) and the liquid rains down on it again causing the thing to make a silent scream 4d4=8.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will draw his bow (and a bead on one of the figures in the boats).

"Stop where you are and state your business with us!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

who is up?


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

The crew continue to try unsuccessfully to hit the shadow.

OOC: Radoon is up.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

The boats show no response to Rook's challenge and continue to approach. 

OOC: Still waiting for actions from Finn and Morwyn or at least a "I'm just enjoying the ride post."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_OK, there are definitely hostiles about -- I've been attacked once already.  I'm not taking chances on them getting in the first swing._ 

Rook will fire at the exposed head (assuming that's what it is).

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [18,8] = (26) To Hit

Rook rolls 1d6+2, getting [2,2] = (4) Damage

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [97] = (97) Miss Chance

OOC:

I rolled a miss chance in case you were counting the target as concealed rather than under cover.  I'm assuming that since there's a 20% _miss chance_ and I rolled well over that I hit him -- if my To Hit roll was good enough, of course.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM [sblock]  Ok, Scott, here's what Finn is doing.  From one pouch on his belt, he is pulling our a small bag containing a double charge of gunpowder.  He is going to throw this at the boat he sees coming toward them.  He then will pull out another bag of powder and throw it right after the other.  He will use Far Hand to guide both bags to land next to the mast of the boat.  This should be enough powder to set off a spontaneous reaction and blow the mast and hopefully a good portion of the bottom of the boat out of the water.  I'll leave it to you to describe the effect on the boat. [/sblock]

Following Rook's lead, Finn pulls two bags from his belt and throws them at the other oncoming boat.  They seem to impact on the same spot at the base of the mast.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Judging from your earlier comment that we're attired in our "finest", I'll take off my silk shirt, pick up my axe, and dive into the water.

OOC: What would be the modifiers if I choose to attack one of the boats directly, rather than someone in the boat?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I didn't ask for initiative so we'll assume you are in the order of your posts--Rook, Finn, Morwyn. 

The arrow seems to strike the boatman, but the boat keeps coming. As Morwyn gracefully strikes the water a resounding boom comes from the other boat. 

OOC: For Finn only [sblock]Roll 3d6 for damage.[/sblock]

OOC: Morwyn can attack the boat at AC10. It will have some hardness and hit points, but I'll have to figure out how much. Go ahead and make your attack and damage rolls. Only a standard action this round.  

OOC: Next player to post can roll initiative to see if you all attack before or after the bad guys on successive rounds. We'll keep the established order and just put the enemy in before or after.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+7, getting [9,7] = (16) for Initiative.

Rook will put DúbhAnáil away and take out DúbhRásúr and his Main Gauche, and brace for impact.

_I've got a bad feeling about this . . . I hope those boats aren't rigged with explosives._


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=3)

Okay, you guys are up again.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

1st swing with magical dagger (1d20+9=25)

2nd swing with magical dagger (1d20+7=13)

(I think I just missed him on the second swing, I will roll only one miss chance, for the 1st one.)

miss chance (1d100=46)

damage (1d4+1=3)


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Radoon strikes the creature successfully once more. Again it recoils slightly, but then rushes forward to continue the attack (1d20+4=9). The wily sailor once more avoids the shadowy attack. Terry swings (1d20+6=17, 1d100=8, 1d4+3=7) his dagger once more and seems to land an effective blow on the creature. Marienna tries to bring her sword into play, but is hampered by the press of sailors who continue to attack with no success. 

OOC: Radoon is up again.


----------



## mleibrock

1st swing with magical dagger (1d20+9=21)

2nd swing with magical dagger (1d20+7=24)

miss chances(1d100=90, 1d100=93)

OCC:   DAMN!!!

Scott, not sure if magical beings can be intimidated but...

 as I am swinging I will yell at this creature... "Leave or I will slice that head off and put it atop our ship!!
intimidate roll (1d20+13=23)


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

OOC: While your display is very impressive the Shadow lacks the intellect to be frightened and as an undead is likely immune anyway. 

The Shadow reaches (1d20+4=14) through Radoon's armor once more and he feels the chill as his strength ebbs (1d8=4) almost to the point where he can no longer stand and fight. The weight of his armor and weapons are almost too great to bear. 

Terry continues to attack with his dagger (1d20+6=9, 1d100=94, 1d4+3=7), but is unable to hit the shadowy figure. 

Marienna swings (1d20+8=24, 1d20+3=8, 1d100=22, 1d100=8) her sword and finally slashes (1d6+4=7) the creature and it collapses into a little shadows that quickly drift away into nothingness. 

A hush fall over the deck as everyone looks around unsure if the threat is really gone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will hold his action until the strange boats close -- ready to bail if they explode on impact.


----------



## SirCaith

For DM [sblock] Damage (3d6=13) [/sblock]

Finn's Initiative (1d20+6=20)


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

The boat which was struck by the blast is now wreathed in smoke and the mast tilts at a sharp angle, the sail flapping uselessly. As it stands the boats momentum should still bring it close to your own. Rook holds his action while the boats close. 

OOC: Still waiting for Morwyn


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: While your display is very impressive the Shadow lacks the intellect to be frightened and as an undead is likely immune anyway.
> 
> The Shadow reaches (1d20+4=14) through Radoon's armor once more and he feels the chill as his strength ebbs (1d8=4) almost to the point where he can no longer stand and fight. The weight of his armor and weapons are almost too great to bear.
> 
> Terry continues to attack with his dagger (1d20+6=9, 1d100=94, 1d4+3=7), but is unable to hit the shadowy figure.
> 
> Marienna swings (1d20+8=24, 1d20+3=8, 1d100=22, 1d100=8) her sword and finally slashes (1d6+4=7) the creature and it collapses into a little shadows that quickly drift away into nothingness.
> 
> A hush fall over the deck as everyone looks around unsure if the threat is really gone.




Radoon will look around at the men that were helping him fight and say,  "Wow, that pretty much sucked.  Thanks for all your help, could not have done it without you.  I am feeling a bit tired though and am going to go below deck and rest for a while."  As he is leaving, he will pass by M. and whisper, "I could use your touch.  Can you please have the captain visit me in my room too?"


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Terry and Marienna virtually carry Radoon below. They help him out of his weapons and armor and with the load reduced he feels somewhat better. He finds himself once more on Marienna's bed. She quickly casts a spell and begins to curse and swear and only a born sailor can. She casts what appears to be the same spell again and is again disatisfied with the results. "I'm sorry, but that is all I can do for you today. A few hours rest should have you feeling right again soon. The Captain hasn't returned yet, but we'll bring him to you when he does."  

OOC: Radoon regains 3 strength points from the spells. Restoration, Lesser x2 (1d4=2, 1d4=1)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

With -5 for Power Attack, I'll attack the boat (1d20+4=22, 1d20-1=9), and do damage (1d10+10=13), less whatever hardness, etc.

OOC: sorry it took so long, but I was out of town w/o internet connection


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Morwyn rises up beneth the boat and sinks his axe into the bottom cutting a deep slice, but the boat remains afloat. The boat man jabs at Morwyn with a harpoon, but misses. 

Now that the boats are near you can see that the boatmen are rotting corpses, but they continue to move, though the one Finn blasted is in bad shape. Two shadowy forms rise from each boat and move to the attack. One of the shadowy forms moves toward Morwyn, while the other three decend on Finn, Rook and the crewmen. 

OOC: See this post for a picture of the creatures. http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2633464&postcount=114 

Actions?


----------



## Erland

*Morywn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Morwyn rises up beside the boat and sinks his axe into the side cutting a deep slice, but the boat remains afloat. The boat man jabs at Morwyn with a harpoon, but misses.




I never said that I was going to surface - I took a -2 penalty to hit for using a slashing weapon underwater.  If your understanding is that I was attacking the side of the boat instead of the bottom, I should have another hit (11 instead of 9).

As for my action, I'll rage and take -3 to hit for power attack against the shadow.  Since I haven't drawn a second weapon and don't have a shield, I'll swing two-handed, attack (1d20+8=12, 1d20+3=17), and hit once for damage (1d10+13=19).  

My current strength is 20, HP 85(73), and AC(Touch) 10.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Sorry, previous post edited to reflect Morwyn's attack from below. There is a 50% miss chance against Greater Shadows, they are AC 14. The zombies are AC 11.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Back to your grave, _marbhní_.  We suffer no undead things in the world of the living!"

Rook swings his mighty _Athame_ and Captain Marin's Maine Gauche at a Shadow, but the creatures insubstantiality and the dimness surrounding it cause his aim to falter.  He hits only with the Maine Gauche (OOC: I've got to name that thing soon)

Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [18,3] = (21) to Hit (DR)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [90] = (90) Miss Chance and

Rook rolls 1d20+4, getting [18,4] = (22) to Hit (MG)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [42] = (42) Miss Chance

Rook rolls 1d4+5, getting [1,5] = (6) Damage

OOC: 

I don't think shields help for Touch AC, so fighting two weaponed.

AC: 22 (Touch: 16);  HP: 32;  STR: 14


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I missed, due to incorporeality (miss chance (1d100=38))


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

OK, I'm confused.  It looked, from Radoon's fight with a similar creature, as though rolls above 50% miss and those below hit.  However, the way it's worded (50% MISS chance) makes me think it should be the opposite.  For my attack, I went with the convention from Radoon's fight.  It doesn't really matter, as long as we're all doing it the same way to avoid confusion.  Scott, could you let us know your preference, please, and I'll follow that from now on.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yeah, good question. I was assuming that above 50% was a miss, but the logic of the d20 system is that high rolls=good, so technically above 50% should be the hit. Since we've already started the other way, for this fight you need 50% or lower to hit.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn readies his rapier as the boat approaches, peering through the smoke from the explosion to discern details of their opponents.

For the DM: [sblock]  Scott, in drawing his rapier, Finn will activate an inertial armor tattoo.  According to the rules, as this is a energy barrier, it does work against ethereal opponents, so my AC against the shadow will be 19.  [/sblock]

As the shadow approaches, Finn slashes (1d20+7=24) (miss chance) (1d100=41)(damage) (1d6+1=6) at its inky blackness.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Either Morwyn or Rook hit based on miss chance. For this fight let's assume low=good, so Morwyn and Finn were successful this round. Mike's protests about bad rolls are typically the most amusing so I decided to pick on him. ;-)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Hmm, that might be bad for Gavril...  Just kidding, Mikey is too upstanding to do that.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

As the shadows approach all of you manage to bring your weapons into play. While no sound is heard you all have the sensation of a chilling scream that raises goosebumps on your skin. The Shadows reach out with their inky black hands. The attacks are devestating especially for Finn who suddenly finds himself almost helpless after a blow that seemed to reach into his very heart and then a second blow from another of the shadow creatures. 

The boat crew lay into  the zombies with boat oars (1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=20) with surprising effect (1d6+1=5, 1d6+1=3) taking the previously blasted zombie out of the fight and splatering the gooey flesh off the shoulder of the other. 

The lead crewman pulls a glowing cutlass and 
swings (1d20+5=15) at one of the shadows meancing Finn. He connects (1d6+4=5) with a glancing blow. 

Attacks (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=17) by the zombies at Morwyn and Finn fail to connect. 

OOC: Morwyn, Finn, Rook and ? (1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=19)

threat check (1d20+6=26) shadow

threat check (1d20+3=9) boat oar

miss chance (1d100=5)

Extra attack 1 Finn, 2 rook, 3-4crew (1d4=1)

Damage Morwyn (1d8=6) strength

Damage Finn(3d8=9) strength

Damage Rook (1d8=6) strength


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Dang, Invisible Castle has it in for you guys. Maybe somebody shoulda played a cleric?

Pulling yourselves together as best you can in your weakened state, your chance to attack comes. 

OOC: Please calculate your attacks and damage based on the new reduced strength. Your damage can't go below one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Either Morwyn or Rook hit based on miss chance. For this fight let's assume low=good, so Morwyn and Finn were successful this round. Mike's protests about bad rolls are typically the most amusing so I decided to pick on him. ;-)




Actually, my dagger attack was successful this round (I attacked two weaponed, the miss chance roll was 42 with the dagger).  Damage was 6.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Gotta get this thing down before it takes me out!_

In desperation, Rook swings wildly with both of his weapons.  The very large Athame appears too unwieldy for him in his weakened state, and he comes nowhere close to his foe.  The lighter dagger passes dangerously close to the Shadow creature, but barely misses.

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [5,1] = (6) To Hit (Athame)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [73] = (73) Miss Chance (Athame)

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [16,1] = (17) To Hit (Maine Gauche)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [81] = (81) Miss Chance (Maine Gauche)

For GM Only:

[sblock]Scott - Would a True Strike spell affect the miss chance as well as giving the +20 bonus to hit?  If so, would Rook cast the spell and attack in the same turn?  I recognize he'd be subject to an AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Actually, my dagger attack was successful this round (I attacked two weaponed, the miss chance roll was 42 with the dagger).  Damage was 6.




OOC: Yes, but I cost you the Athame attack instead.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

For Rook only [sblock]True Strike does help with concealment, but the shadow is in fact incorpreal, meaning that at some level it isn't really there part of the time. True strike has a casting time of a standard action, which means you can cast and move, but not attack in the same round. Avoiding the attack of opportunity can be done by moving (of limited benefit in the boat) or casting on the defensive, which just requires a 15 DC concentration check. There are several nifty new spells in the Miniatures Handbook and Complete Adventurer that are cast as a 'swift action'. It is almost like a free action, but you are limited to one a round. Thus, you can cast and act in the same round with them. Like true strike they typically only last for one round. There are a couple of Ranger spells that can make Archer/ranger builds real bad asses. Spells that allow you to threaten adjacent squares with a bow, ignore range or concealment, stuff like that. I'm sure there are some that would be very useful to your character as well. You should check into that. If you need me to IM you the books let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack the Shadow again, to hit (1d20+8=19, 1d20+3=10), disregarding the incorporeality (1d100=37), for damage (1d10+4=14).

OOC: Yea!, at last I did more damage with the axe than I would with a dagger!

OOC: I forgot to add the extra strength damage for swinging with two hands - it should be 15 points of damage instead of 14.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook - Boat Ride*

For GM Only:

[sblock]I'll check and see if I have those books already -- if not, I'll definitely want them.  As long as I get credit for one or the other of my attacks that round (since one miss chance was high and one low) I'm happy.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

For Rook only [sblock]I'll pop on IM late this evening if Flynn will let me just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Finn??*

OOC: Keith is having some connection problems, if he doesn't post by tonight, I'll try and move things along.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Staggered mightily by the shadow's attack, Finn lunges (1d20+7=26) desperately (miss chance) (1d100=18) (threat chance) (1d20+7=24), piercing the side of the wraith.  (Max damage of base attack is 7 plus (critical damage) (1d6+1=6) for total damage of 13)


----------



## Scotley

*Boat ride.*

OOC: Unfortunately, Finn's attack isn't quite so successful given that the shadows as undead are not subject to crits. Did you figure damage to include the penalty for a strenght of 1?


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Despite a flurry of attacks, Rook cannot seem to damage the incorpreal spirit attacking him. Captain Morwyn however seems to have found his sea legs as it were. The Shadow recoils from his blow and he feels another of the eerie silent screams. Finn overcomes the terrible weakness in his limbs and manages to pluge a blade into the Shadow, he too feels the unpleasant sensation along his spine from the creatures soundless lament. 

The Shadows regroup and attack (1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=8), but somehow fail to find their mark on any of you. Rook smoothly avoids the Shadow creature's blow, while Finn despite his weakness deftly avoids two attacks. The final Shadow plunges into the water completely missing Morwyn. 

The crew continue to support their Captain valiantly. The oarsmen continue to flail (1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=9) about with their oars and one strikes (1d6+1=5) the remaining zombie a staggering blow, but it continues its relentless (1d20+2=15) attack (1d6+1=3), which wounds a crewman. The lead crewman swings (1d20+5=15) and slices (1d6+4=7) into the Shadow. It seems to rip in half from the blow and then the halves seem to seperate into smaller and smaller bits that flow off into the shadows and disappear. 

And then there were three...Actions?


OOC: Miss Chance (1d100=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rook spins lithely in the bottom of the boat, using the momentum to bring _DúbhRásúr_ 'round and through the middle of the attacking Shadow thing.  The follow through with _Drachthuarach_ (OOC: Means 'Sinister') misses the foul creature.

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [18,1] = (19) to Hit (DúbhRásúr)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [33] = (33) Miss Chance

Rook rolls 1d10+2, getting [10,2] = (12) Damage and

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [15,1] = (16) to Hit (Drachthuarach)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [83] = (83) Miss Chance (@#$%*^!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook's Revenge*

Rook spins lithely in the bottom of the boat, using the momentum to bring _DúbhRásúr_ 'round and through the middle of the attacking Shadow thing.  The follow through with _Drachthuarach_ (OOC: Means 'Sinister') misses the foul creature.

Rolls: 

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [18,1] = (19) to Hit (DúbhRásúr)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [33] = (33) Miss Chance

Rook rolls 1d10+2, getting [10,2] = (12) Damage and

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [15,1] = (16) to Hit (Drachthuarach)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [83] = (83) Miss Chance (@#$%*^!)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack the shadow again (1d20+8=17, 1d20+3=10), miss chance (1d100=30), connecting for damage (1d10+5=14).

After my attack, I'll take a 5' move down and back, away from the zombie boat.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Meaning Morwyn will go 5' below the surface of the water?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: Upon further review of the rules, I'll have to say no, since slashing weapons only do half damage.  However, I've been taking the -2 to hit under the presumption that I was already under water; you've been treating me like I was on the surface, so I guess it's a wash (since I've been doing normal damage).


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I assume I am sleeping bissfully?


----------



## Scotley

*Boat ride*

OOC: Since the shadows are floating above the water I assumed Morwyn's attacks were out of the water. 

OOC: Radoon continues to sleep a peaceful if somewhat exhasted sleep.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Weaving from weariness from the shadow's attacks, Finn swings (1d20+7=18) (miss chance) (1d100=17) (damage) (1d6+1=4) again at the shadow before him with his rapier.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Sorry guys, I will be out of town and very likely without internet until Friday. You get a free round.

Some damage has been done, but the Shadows continue to fight. The three remaining Shadows attack, but are unable to hit you. Your crewmen try, but are equally unsuccessful. 

Actions?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack the shadow (1d20+10=23, 1d20+5=18) one more time, miss chance (1d100=85, 1d100=88), but miss both times due to incorporeality.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Still waiting for Rook and Finn to act...

BTW, happy belated birthday JB!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook (Daydreaming)*

OOC:  Sorry about that . . .

IC:

Rook swings with DúbhRásúr and Drachthuarach, but again is only able to connect with the great black sword.  (I'll not even post the dagger strike this time . . .)

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [18,1] = (19) to Hit

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [16] = (16) Miss Chance

Rook rolls 1d10+2, getting [10,2] = (12) Damage


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

While Morwyn continues to stuggle with his foe, Rook cuts down one of the Shadows before him turning it into a cloud of smaller shadows that retreat into the dimness and vanish. 

OOC: Calling Finn Hunter...


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn continues to fight the weakness induced by the shadows.  He stabs (1d20+7=26) (miss chance) (1d100=7) (damage) (1d6+1=6) once more with his rapier into its inky blackness.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Finn manages to raise his blade once more despite its now great weight relative to his strength. His blow is rewarded with another of the soundless screams. The remaining shadows don't remain idle they attack Morwyn and Rook (1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=21) hitting both with a painful, but only mildly weakening blow. The crew attack with oars and the leader tries to bring his cutlass to bare (1d20+5=9), but they have no visible impact this time. 

OOC: Your actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook the Rickety*

Rook crouches down in the boat, preparing himself for a mighty blow.  He lunges up at an attacking shadow . . .

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [3,1] = (4) to Hit (DúbhRásúr)
Rook rolls 1d100, getting [54] = (54) Miss Chance
Rook rolls 1d10+2, getting [2,2] = (4) Damage
Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [3,1] = (4) to Hit (Drachthuarach)
Rook rolls 1d100, getting [36] = (36) Miss Chance
Rook rolls 1d10+2, getting [2,2] = (4) Damage

 . . . and almost collapses to the bottom of the boat for sheer embarassment.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn stabs (1d20+7=18) miss chance (1d100=44) (damage) (1d6+1=6) again at the shadow opposing him.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Rook prepares for a powerful series of attacks, but in the confins of the boat he gets tangled up and fails to connect with the shadow. Finn's weak blow is just enough to bring down his foe. All eyes on the boat are drawn to the dual between the Captain and the remaining shadow. The lead crewman grips his sword and looks as if he is considering leaping into the water to aid his Captain.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finn manages to raise his blade once more despite its now great weight relative to his strength. His blow is rewarded with another of the soundless screams. The remaining shadows don't remain idle they attack Morwyn and Rook (1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=21) hitting both with a painful, but only mildly weakening blow. The crew attack with oars and the leader tries to bring his cutlass to bare (1d20+5=9), but they have no visible impact this time.
> 
> OOC: Your actions?




OOC: I assume by "mildly weakening" that you mean 1 point, in which case my strength is 13.

IC: I swing (1d20+9=13, 1d20+4=21) at the shadow, just missing with the first, and the second passes harmlessly (incorporeality (1d100=89)) through the shadow.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

The shadow reaches (1d20+6=22) for Morwyn once more. A hand like appendage seems to close about Morwyn's throat for a moment. Its chilling (1d8=8) touch leaves him very weak. 

The crew of the small boat gets to work putting oars that have been used as weapons back to their natural purpose. They pull hard to bring the boat back beside Morwyn so that they can join the fray. As the boat closes the lead crewman leans out and slashes (1d20+5=19) the shadowy form. However, the glowing blade (1d100=56) passes harmlessly through the shadow. 

 OOC: Actions?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll 
attack weakly (1d20+5=25, 1d20=8), but once again fail due to incorporeality (1d100=84).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will put away his swords and pull out his bow.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - No one seems to be into this game much.  Is there anyway to encourage you folks?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Mike, I am sorry that you've had to wait so long for this fight to resolve itself. I would like to re-energize this game. Any suggestions? What can I do different to get things moving along again? I won't be splitting the party anymore if I can help it.


----------



## mleibrock

*?*

I'm not sure Scott.  I know it's not your fault.  Even I have times that it is difficult to post.  I don't think it has to do with splitting us either.  There are times when we would be split.  I am really liking this game, maybe it's the first time thing.  Since Mikey started his game, this one has slowed, but I don't think it is necessarily the reason either.

All said, I think we just have to bear with it and keep hoping everyone can make some time to post at least once a day.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:  Are we back around to attacking yet?  I didn't think it was my turn, but . . .


----------



## Scotley

OOC: We are waiting on Finn


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Gasping for breath, trying to reocver what strength he can, Finn moves to assist the crew in aiding Morwyn.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

As the others regroup Captain Morwyn faces the attack of the remaining Shadow. It reaches (1d20+6=7) for him, but cannot find the mark, giving another chance to finish the horrible undead. The lead crewman tries once more to use his glowing cutlass (1d20+5=7), but fairs no better than the shadow. 

Actions?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Desperately, I'll take weak swings (1d20+5=21, 1d20=19), but am foiled twice again by 
miss check (1d100=65, 1d100=87).


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Morwyn's axe rises in a shower of water cutting smoothly throught the heart of the shadow creature then across in a disemboweling cut, but its ghostly nature seems impervious to the assult. Morwyn senses as much as sees a hint of a mocking smile where the shadows face should be.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

As Rook lifts his mighty bow, he realizes with horror that he is not able to draw it in his weakened state.  Cursing at the waste of time his thoughtlessness provoked, he drops his bow and once again draws his _athame_, looking for a way to intervene in the fracas.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

The Shadow creature reaches once more for Morwyn, but is unable to strike him with an inky shadow appendage. The brave crewman reaches out once more, but is also unable to hit.

OOC: Actions?

OOC: I will be unable to post again until some time Monday night. Hopefully, you'll have killed the shadow by then.  It looks like invisible castle is down for upgrades right now, so if you have to roll your own dice on the honor system and just post your results. I'd really like to keep moving so we can advance to the next part of the adventure early next week.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

With a growing sense of desparation, I'll attack again (to hit (1d20+5=16, 1d20=12), miss chance 1d100=1).  This time I connect for damage (1d10=4).

OOC: I haven't found rules for strength penalties and using two hands to wield a weapon (normal = 1.5 x Str Bonus, but that would result in an even worse penalty if the "Bonus" is negative), so I arbitrarily decided to reduce the penalty by 1, for a -2 adjustment, which was offset by the +2 of the weapon.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

The shadow creature reels from Morwyn's blow, but it does not yet break into little bits of shadow, there is some fight left in this one. 

OOC: Excellent question, I can't remember seeing that addressed before. I'll look too. Your solution is acceptable for now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, I'd like to cast an Electric Jolt at the Shadow, but I have two problems.  First, I can't seem to find the spell description - do you know which book it came out of?  Second, I need to be sure the Shadow is above the water.  I think I interpreted the exchange between you and James correctly, and he is actually fighting it out of the water - is this correct?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The shadow is above the water, though it may reach in to strike at Morwyn. I'll look for the spell as well and get back to you.


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

OOC: Electric Jolt and Silent Portal are from Magic of Faerun, see the Out of Character thread for details.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook raises DúbhRásúr, the mighty black sword moving awkwardly in his weakened grasp.  He points the tip at the creature of Shadow, and twists the sword a quarter turn widdershins as he mutters a command word.  A sudden flash illuminates the night as a spark leaps from the tip of the _athame_ and into the depths of the Shadow.

Rook rolls:

1d20+4-> [12,4] = (16) to Hit
1d100-> [50] = (50) Miss Chance
1d3-> [3] = (3) Damage


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

The crackle of electricity sparks forth from Rook's sword to strike the shadow and little streaks of lighting radiate out from the site of impact causing the thing to arch back, its pseudopod limbs going wide for an instant. The smell of ozone is in the air and Rook feels the hairs on his arm stand up. The shadow recovers though you sense that it is weak. It reaches (1d20+6=11) out for Rook, but he is able to avoid the blow with an almost causal twist of his body. The crewman with the glowing cutlass slashes (1d20+5=17) at the shadow's outstretched limb 1d100=5, and the blade cuts (1d6+3=5) off the shadowy hand just inches from Rook. A shiver seems to pass through the shadow and from the limb back it breaks into little shards of shadow than vanish into dark recesses of the boats like cockroaches fleeing a sudden light. A tangible silence hangs over the three boats and you stand or tread water weapons in hand. Nearby a fisherman sits in his boat staring open mouthed a piece of bait fish and a knife held carelessly in his hands. A couple of stevedores have stopped rolling a barrel to gaze in horror at the battle. A handful of crewmen stand at the rail of a nearby tramp freighter clutching belaying pins. A old man in a captains hat and an old stained blue imperial navy blazer sits in his little launch a pipe dangling from his lips the burning tobacco having fallen to his lap yet he seems not to have noticed. Finally, the silence is broken as one of the crewmen begins to reseat his oar in the gunnel with a clatter of wood and metal followed by a splash, "come on Charlie get your oar in the water and lets get the hell out of here." He looks plaintively to Captain Morwyn, "if it pleases the Captain, I humbly request he come aboard sir."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will settle himself in the boat, inspect his _Athame_ to ensure it doesn't need cleaning, and sheath it.  "Whenever you gentlemen are ready, I think we should see that all is well aboard the ship."


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Rook finds his blade in pristine condition. No blood or gore marks the fine metal. It does not appear as it it has been in a fight at all.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"If you can give me a hand, I'll be glad to come aboard; I'm afraid I can barely tread water at the moment." (Clearly exagerating, since I can move pretty easily through the water, but not by too much since it's all I can do to raise the axe.)"I agree, Rook, we need to know how things are on the 'Sheet."


----------



## Scotley

*Boat Ride*

Captain Morwyn is hauled aboard by the still hale crewmen. A quick glance into the attacker's boats (one of which is starting to sink thanks to an axe blow) reveals nothing of interest but a pair of badly battered rotting corpses. Nothing reveals their origin, they could be one of hundreds of such boats at the 'Rest. Soon the little boat is underway, the crew eager to return to their ship. As you approach it is clear that something is amiss. Most of the crew is on deck, many cluthing weapons and looking for trouble.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Captain Morwyn is hauled aboard by the still hale crewmen. A quick glance into the attacker's boats (one of which is starting to sink thanks to an axe blow) reveals nothing of interest but a pair of badly battered rotting corpses. Nothing reveals their origin, they could be one of hundreds of such boats at the 'Rest. Soon the little boat is underway, the crew eager to return to their ship. As you approach it is clear that something is amiss. Most of the crew is on deck, many cluthing weapons and looking for trouble.




Is Radoon too fast aslepp to be awakend by the clatter?  If something is wrong, I will be pissed if no one has come to get me seeing as I am in charge wile the capt. is away.  There will be some harsh words to someone.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

OOC: Actually, the happenings on deck are the result of the attack Radoon has already survived. The crew is just on edge right now.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn sheathes his rapier in its scabbard, but barely has the strength to stand.  HE thanks all the hands who assist in getting him back on board the _Bedsheet_.  Resting his weight against bulkheads as much as possible, he makes his way to the crew quarters and falls into his hammock.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, the happenings on deck are the result of the attack Radoon has already survived. The crew is just on edge right now.




Excellent.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: The extra temporary hit points from a Barbarian's rage are subtracted from his remaining hit point total when the rage ends, but it doesn't say anything about the Strength/Constitution bonus and attribute damage.  DM ruling?

IC: Apparently everyone else is crashing, so I'll stay on watch.  I'll start the crew on cleanup duty, etc.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll let the ability damage go on the temp. strength.


----------



## Scotley

*The Rumpled Bedsheet*

The crew bombards the arriving Captain with a wild tale of a desparate battle with an almost impervious shadow creature. Below decks, Radoon feels the ship list as the boat is raised and the away party returns.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The crew bombards the arriving Captain with a wild tale of a desparate battle with an almost impervious shadow creature. Below decks, Radoon feels the ship list as the boat is raised and the away party returns.




OCC:  How much time has past since I started rest?  


If I feel I am rested sufficiently, I will go to meet the capt and update him.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll let the ability damage go on the temp. strength.




OOC: Then my strength is 5 instead of 1.

IC: I'll make sure that we have boarding nets out.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Two hours have passed since Radoon retired.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook hauls himself wearily up the boarding net as it becomes available, finds a quiet place on the deck, and collapses.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Marienna strides on deck alerted to the return of the away party. She looks startled at the weakened appearance of the Captain and his men. "I assume this is something more serious than drunkenness?" She begins to examine the three drained men." As her examination progresses her language becomes increasing colorful causing even some of the hardened sailors around her to blush. "I'm going to have to go and try to get some scrolls or something. I exhasted my magic already on Radoon who seems to have fallen prey to similar dark caresses. If I don't you'll be some time recovering."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

As Marienna makes this announcement, Finn stirs to speak.  "Marienna, if you leave the ship,  'ware for yourself. But we must also warn Captain DeGrasse.  We would be in even worse danger if something should befall the Captain of the _White Lady_."


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Marienna nods, her red hair having come unbound spills over her face and she tosses it back. "She would perhaps take a misive in your hand more seriously. If you have the strength please write one and I'll see that it is delivered."


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna returns shortly with potion bottles. She has enough for one daught each plus one extra (lessor restoration). "I had to pay through the nose for these. As you might imagine priests are in short supply here and so healing magic is hard to come by. I'll be able to help you more in the morning, but this is the best I can do for tonight."  

OOC: You'll each get back 1d4 points of strength and it is up to you to decide who if anyone gets the extra. Note that the Masque is tomorrow, so make any preparations for that as well.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Finn, I agree with Marienna; in fact, if you hadn't brought up the topic of warning the _'Lady_, I was going to.

Marienna, I can't let you off the ship alone." Signal to Thomas, Jack, and the sailor with the magic sword, "We'll escort you.  While we're out shopping, let's see if we can find something to help us identify the magic items from the Sahuagin, as well.

Finn, I'll leave the ship to you and Master Terry.  Rouse Lt. Radoon at the first sign of anything threatening."

I'll hand my axe to either Thomas or Jack, whichever is stronger.  The other will get the magic crossbow.  I'll take the trident.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: I was composing my post at the same time as Scott, so we may need to revisit one or the other.


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: We'll assume that the potions are still found, but explore other posibilities along the way.


----------



## Scotley

*Shore Party*

The older man takes up the axe saying, "The lad's young eyes are better for distance work."  

OOC: I'll give the others a chance to chime in and then continue your trip early tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will take his potion (1d4-> [4] = (4) STR Restored) and make his way to his billet.  Before going below, he'll ask Finn to rouse him as well as Mister Radoon if whatever's threatening the ship leaves him time to do so.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I'm sure Radoon is still very exhausted.  If he feels the venturing party come aboard, he will wake himself enough to visit the capt and update him on what happened here and receive an update from him.  If he is too deep asleep, he will just remain sleeping until roused or wakes naturally.

OCC - Scott, I'll roll a d100 to wake, you can go from there.

wake? (1d100=72)


----------



## Scotley

*The Rumpled Bedsheet*

Radoon awakens to find the Captain and his party have returned somewhat worse for the wear.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Then I will make my way to the deck and update the capt and ask for a private meeting when he has time.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Will the captain see Radoon, or should I start the shore party?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Sorry to have been so long in posting.  Been busy at work and home and have not been online.  And if no one objects, Finn is at 1 STR, so I'll take that extra potion.

STR restoration (1d4=4, 1d4=2)

Before Marienna leaves, Finn has her get out a pen and some paper from his seabag for the note to Captain DeGrasse.  Writing as if the very quill is almost to much for him to support, he writes as quickly as possible.

"Captain DeGrasse,

Be warned!  In returning from our delightful lunch, our crew was beset by foul creatures from the Nether world.  While we were successful in our defense, they did extract a toll upon us.  Whoever set these creatures upon us might see you also as a threat.  Please take all possible measures to protect yourself and your crew.  

Until tomorrow evening, when we see you before the masque, I remain

Your Servant,

Phineas Hunter"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Will the captain see Radoon, or should I start the shore party?




I'll take Radoon's report, but I'll let Finn fill him in on our (mis)adventure; I think that Marienna's errand is urgent (OOC: especially since party members are already drinking potions that we haven't actually gotten yet   ) and Radoon indicated that he could wait until another time.  Now that we've got Finn's missive, I think you can start the shore party.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Mike go ahead and give Radoon's report. If you don't post in the next couple of hours I'll move things along. Sorry, I've been a little slow this week. Holiday madness ya know.


----------



## Scotley

*All Ashore Who's going Ashore*

Marienna leaps lightly to the dock, followed some what less gracefully by Thomas, Jack and Giles, the nco who normally handles the boats. Captain Morwyn feels lighter without the axe, but perhaps a little less comfortable without that stalwart companion. The trip into the markets takes the party deep into the heart of the 'Rest. An array of smells food, fish, humanity, and garbage mix in the crowded market area, which is made of lots of narrow walkways between small boats serving as stalls and a few larger barges and old ships that rent more traditional stalls. A variety of good, many of which you suspect are stolen or more accurately pirated are for sale. You'd guess some of the shoppers have come to here from other parts of the Empire looking for items to resell at home. A furious haggling is going on at some vendors. Unlike most landward markets fresh water is for sale at some stalls and there is a paucity of food items. Mostly just preserved stuff, much of which has seen better days. After a couple of false starts, a seller of restorative potions is found and Marienna is able to get the 5. Other potions and alchemical wares are for sale at a couple of stalls. 

OOC: If you are interested in such things let me know otherwise we'll move on any other particular stops you want to make.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

As I mentioned earlier, are there any _Identify_ or similar magics that Marienna is willing to trust?  Otherwise, I don't have any particular desire except to get everyone back to the ship safely.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will update the capt and listen to Finn's report of their away trip.  All this bothers Radoon as his magical experieinces are limited to human, not supernatural and he has a difficult time understanding how to fihgt such a creature.  Before M. leaves for the shore party, Radoon will ask her to look for a potion to coat a blade and possibly make it hit as a magical weapon.  He will give her all the money he has as he has no idea if there is sucha  thing or the costs...


----------



## Scotley

Marienna nods at his request. "I believe that such a thing does exist, but who knows if it can be found here. I will try. Take care of yourself." She hugs him with one arm and departs quickly.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna nods at his request. "I believe that such a thing does exist, but who knows if it can be found here. I will try. Take care of yourself." She hugs him with one arm and departs quickly.




_Radoon inhales as she embraces him.  Nice to feel a woman next to me again, it has been some time.  Thinking how close he came to having the life sucked from him earlier, this place gives Radoon a shudder, but the thought of this embrace washes all other thoughts away..._


----------



## Scotley

*The shop of Antwoine deVay*

Eventually, the shore party finds itself in the shop of Antwoine DeVay 'Appraiser and Diviner of Magics'. The shop is an old fishing trawler that still smells vaguely of its last catch of sardines. The boat is full to the gunnels with books, papers, maps and diagrams. An array of strange devices on a long table that runs the length of the hold provide the tools of his trade. A funny looking lizard about three feet long sits on a magically warmed rock near one end of the table. The lizard glows with neon color bands that start at the tail move slowly toward the tip of the nose. Antwoine is an old Wheelander Sorcerer. He is stoop shouldered and wears thick lenses in a frame attached to headband that are pushed up just above his eyes until needed. Combined with tufts of white hair that stand out from his head they lend a perpertually startled look to the man.  "Welcome, welcome, what have you got for me today? I charge 150 gp for a simiple examination complete with a written report of my findings."


----------



## Scotley

*Recovered Posts*

OOC: I managed to recover a couple of old pages from Jan. and early Feb. from Google's caching system. I couldn't get anything from March or April unfortunately. I'm cleaning them up and will try to post them here before we continue. As near as I can tell pages 1-7 were in the restore file, while I got 8, 9, & 10 from Google. We lost 11-17.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Keith has email summaries containing most of the action that was lost. If anyone wants them I will forward them on. Give Finn an extra 500 exp.


----------



## Scotley

*The Game Continues*

*Upstairs:*

When we left off, Finn had just blown a hole in the wall to the bodyguards room. One that they are quickly expanding. Considerable pandemonium is taking place. A concealed door was left open by a mysterious shamanic figure and Captain Morwyn has decided to venture in. Captain DeGrasse follows. Will Finn?

*Downstairs:*

A weakened disease-blinded Rook has been engaged in a stuggle with two northman soldiers and their Shaman. He has roused the poisioned Radoon, who has since joined the fray. Rook has found the still unconcious Marienna, who is also naked, and is attempting to waken her. He feels that the fell poison may soon overcome him (two more rounds). Radoon takes 3 points of damage from a hunting knife wound. Rook is up next followed by Radoon.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott,

Not sure if you remember, I hit the shaman with Rooks knife and was running to retreive it.  Hopefully I disrupted any spell the shaman may have been holding or working on.  I will take the 3 pts of damage, but where did I get hit so that I know what direction to focus future attacks.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: 3 points to the left shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Sorry, guys, it's been a hellishly busy several days.  I should be up and ready to post again soon.

IC: In the meantime, Rook will continue his efforts to rouse Marienna.  I picture him having no idea where opponents are, so he'll do what he can to defend himself against any incoming attacks while trying to wake her.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Rook feels Marienna stir and hears her mumble as she tries to rise from the couch. A clatter of items previously swept from the bar tells Rook that a foe approaches. 

Radoon finds that one of the warriors and the Shaman are trying to flank him in the doorway. Make an attack to try and grap the dagger from the Shaman's body.


----------



## Scotley

*Paging Finn Hunter, Paging Finn Hunter...*

Does Finn take what's behind door number one??


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

attack roll to grab dagger (1d20+6=15)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Sorry, didn't mean to be inattentive, but have been having to take care of a troll.      

Finn sidles to the door back to the cloakroom.  If it is guarded, he will Cloud Mind on the guard , and slip through the door.  His objective is to reclaim his rapier, if possible, before entering the general fray.  Luckily, he now has another entrance back into the ballroom.


----------



## Scotley

Busy busy, post coming tonight.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: How long will it take to get my axe out of the bag of holding?


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Finn pounds down the hallways toward the initial cloak room to reclaim his sword. Unfortunately, at this time several people have decided the Masque is no longer where they want to be and he is soon trapped in a congested hallway with a press of people. 

OOC: It will take you 2d4 rounds to force your way to the cloak room or 2 rounds to force your way back out into the Masque proper. 

OOC: Morwyn can get to his axe as a full round action taking only a 5' step or in two rounds while moving. I'll await your decision before moving on, but he does not encounter any obvious threat upon passing the concealed door. He is in a 5' wide hall 15' long ending in a door and having a door in the center of each side wall. Captain DeGrasse is on his heels.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Radoon grabs the dagger and pulls it from the Shaman with a vicious twist that produces a satisfactory groan of pain. The shaman is obviously shaken by this as his next swing of the knife is feeble and not even close. However, the man behind him strikes Radoon a particularly nasty blow to the kidney (take 11 points of damage). 

Rook hears Marienna ask in a groggy voice, "what's happening? Are you ill?" Then he is distracted by a spear sticking into his left bicep (5 points of damage). 

OOC: The bad guys are finally getting some love from invisible castle!!

Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will thrust the dagger as viciously as his old muscles will allow into the temple of the shaman.

OCC - Scott, I am sure this will take an increased target #, I will allow you to decide if the following roll hits...

stabbing shaman to the temple (1d20+7=27) 

crit hit?
crit hit roll (1d20+7=16)


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: The current rules don't really allow for called shots. However, your roll is a crit, so you do get double damage and we'll call it a head shot. Roll damage.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

damage for crit hit (1d4+3=5) 

plus whatever pluses Mike's dager might have, I did not figure them in, as I do not know them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon grabs the dagger and pulls it from the Shaman with a vicious twist that produces a satisfactory groan of pain. The shaman is obviously shaken by this as his next swing of the knife is feeble and not even close. However, the man behind him strikes Radoon a particularly nasty blow to the kidney (take 11 points of damage).
> 
> Rook hears Marienna ask in a groggy voice, "what's happening? Are you ill?" Then he is distracted by a spear sticking into his left bicep (5 points of damage).
> 
> OOC: The bad guys are finally getting some love from invisible castle!!
> 
> Actions?




OOC:  Whaddaya mean, finally?  You had two of us knocked out, and one blinded, and have done a fair bit of damage to poor Rook!

IC:

"We're being attacked, Lady!  Rouse yourself - I'm fading fast and Radoon needs your help!"

Unwilling to leave Marienna's side until she's able to defend herself, Rook will slap an unarmed blow in the direction of his attacker.

Rook rolls:

1d20+5-> [2,5] = (7) To Hit
1d3+2-> [2,2] = (4) Damage
1d100-> [48] = (48) Miss Chance

OOC: Missed (twice!)  I think that does it for Rook's two rounds of grace - he'll be succumbing to the poison about now.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private room*

Rook falls prey to the poison in his system slumping to the couch formerly occupied by Marienna. 

Radoon deftly avoids blows by both his foes while Marienna struggles against the third foe. 

OOC: Radoon's extra damage has been added. New round. Rook remains blissfully unaware for now.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

attacking shaman (1d20+7=18) 

Seeing he got a good blow in and knowing Rook is not able to help, Radoon renews his attack on the shaman, trying feverishly to end this battle.

"Good evening, sleeping beauty, glad you joined us..." Radoon will say to Marienna jokingly.  "We need to end this quickly for Rook's sake"

damage if I hit with 18 (1d4+3=4)

OCC - I have forgotten, where is my dagger?  Is in on the floor?  Also am I fighting naked?


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Radoon realizes suddenly that both he and Marienna are fighting naked. Their daggers are somewhere in the clothes folded neatly near the couches where they both fell prey to the poison. Having scored another good hit on the shaman, Radoon realizes that the man is getting weak. He gets a brief glimps of Marienna fighting with a pair of liquor bottles, one broken. Despite his weakness the shaman manages to get in a glancing blow on Radoon (3 points), while the other man fails to connect. Radoon hears the man fighting Marienna grunt in pain, so she seems to be having some success.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn nimbly picks his way through the crowd, sliding through gaps as quickly as they open, seemingly untouched.  He hurries rapidly to reacquire his weapon.

OOC:  Scott, Finn will use every dirty trick necessary to move people out of his way, use your imagination.  I figure you might need this as well.

Dexterity Test (1d20+2=22)


----------



## Scotley

*The packed hallway*

With considerable pokes, prods and one outright punch to the kidneys, Finn threads his way along the hallway making some progress and earning drity looks and curses. Just as one woman seems about to cast some spell in retaliation a man strides by on the wall just above the crowd appearently using magic. 

OOC: Finn may make a grapple check to try and hitch a ride.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - I was waiting for Mike, but since he is out, I guess I'll attack again.

attack on shaman (1d20+7=26) 

Is 19 a crit opportunity for me with a dagger?

Just in case...crit? (1d20+7=21) 

damage (1d4+3=4) 

_having a tough time with damage, need to get to my other dagger as soon as he is down, I don't want to give him an opportunity to get a spell off._


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: That was indeed a crit, so I rolled another d4 for you and got a 3+3+the dagger and...

The wiley old sailor lashes out with his dagger in a surprisingly quick move that slices neatly across the shaman's throat. With spray of blood the fellow goes down in a heap. His hunting knife is still clutched in his hand. The other man is appearently shocked by the Shaman's death as his own blow at Rook's back fails to strike home. From the noise it seems Marienna is putting up a pretty good fight, but Radoon doesn't have time to watch as he still has a foe. 

OOC: You might want to check Radoon's sheet. I think he may have some extra damage coming from 'dirty fighting,' if he chooses to use it. Further you should likely be getting two attacks per round from the one dagger you are using. Isn't your BAB at least +6. I should have caught that earlier in the fight.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: That was indeed a crit, so I rolled another d4 for you and got a 3+3+the dagger and...
> 
> The wiley old sailor lashes out with his dagger in a surprisingly quick move that slices neatly across the shaman's throat. With spray of blood the fellow goes down in a heap. His hunting knife is still clutched in his hand. The other man is appearently shocked by the Shaman's death as his own blow at Rook's back fails to strike home. From the noise it seems Marienna is putting up a pretty good fight, but Radoon doesn't have time to watch as he still has a foe.
> 
> OOC: You might want to check Radoon's sheet. I think he may have some extra damage coming from 'dirty fighting,' if he chooses to use it. Further you should likely be getting two attacks per round from the one dagger you are using. Isn't your BAB at least +6. I should have caught that earlier in the fight.




I forgot about the dirty fighting move.  Thanks.  My bad too, for some reason I thought I'd have to have a dagger in each hand, but that is 2 handed fighting not 2 strikes.

My question - Are my clothes between me and the other attacker?  I'd like to get my dagger, if not I will grab the hunting knife as to have two weapons.  If my clothes are on the way, I will throw the hunting knife and make a stop to grab my knife.

Let me know so I can roll damage.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private*

OOC: Radoon finds himself in a doorway with an attacker between him and everything else in the room. Your clothes are about 15' away. You could try to tumble past your attacker to your clothes. He's already a little wounded.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

In that case... Radoon will grab the shaman's dagger and attack his foe, but I am guessing that may give him an advantage if I bend down, so be it, but I wouldn't think it would be a free attack.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: I'm not sure that picking up an object draws and attack of opportunity, but I'll find out. Drawing a weapon doesn't.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon may pick up the knife this round, but may only take one attack rather than a full attack. No penalities or hazards involved.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Attack on other opponent (what is this by the way?)

attack on second opponent (1d20+7=18) 

if this hits, damge roll is...

damage on second opponent (1d4+3=7)


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the private room.*

The sailor's blade flashes out and finds a weakness in the warrior's hide armor drawing blood from the man's thigh and curses from his lips. Sweeping up the large hunting knife with a free hand the northern warror now faces a man with two blades to his one. His return attack creases Radoons arm (3 hp of damage) lightly adding to the blood on the floor. Radoon hears a cry of pain from Marienna, but a glance tell him that she continues to fight. Rook remains blissfully unaware of the fight, but plagued with fevered dreams. Radoon also hears a commotion down the hall, but will have to turn his back on his oppenent or risk walking backward over the fallen Shaman and the pool of his blood to see what is happening. 

OOC: New round, Radoon may now attack with both weapons. The hunting knife is a heavy dagger good for 1d4+1 and he can tell by the feel of it that it is of at least masterwork quality and likely magical.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The sailor's blade flashes out and finds a weakness in the warrior's hide armor drawing blood from the man's thigh and curses from his lips. Sweeping up the large hunting knife with a free hand the northern warror now faces a man with two blades to his one. His return attack creases Radoons arm (3 hp of damage) lightly adding to the blood on the floor. Radoon hears a cry of pain from Marienna, but a glance tell him that she continues to fight. Rook remains blissfully unaware of the fight, but plagued with fevered dreams. Radoon also hears a commotion down the hall, but will have to turn his back on his oppenent or risk walking backward over the fallen Shaman and the pool of his blood to see what is happening.
> 
> OOC: New round, Radoon may now attack with both weapons. The hunting knife is a heavy dagger good for 1d4+1 and he can tell by the feel of it that it is of at least masterwork quality and likely magical.




Radoon, feeling the warrior's blade, and hearing M.'s cry wants to end this as soon as possible.  Feeling encited, he will attack with a dirty attack move, trying to sweep the legs from this attacker, so that he will not be able to defend Radoon's upcoming attacks.

dirty attack damage (1d4=3) 
(vs his save)

attack with Adamantine dagger (1d20+9=18) 

adamantine dagger damage (1d4+4=5)

attack with shaman's dagger (1d20+7=22) 

damage with shaman's dagger (1d4+1=4) 

second attack with adamantine dagger (1d20+9=18) 

second attack damage with adamantine dagger (1d4+4=8)

second attack with shaman's dagger (1d20+7=8) 

won't even roll damage for that one...

OCC - Scott, check my rolls, I tink they are correct, I took 2 off my second attack for the minus with 2 hand fighting 0- can't remember if it is -2 to all rolls, I think this means I get 4 attacks, two per weapon correct?  If not let me know and I will redo it all.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The attacks should all be at -2, the second attack with the primary hand is at an additional -5. You only get one attack with the off hand unless you take greater (or improved i can't remember) two weapon fighting. I think Radoon gets four attacks when throwing daggers due to some extra Master thrower stuff. All that being said...

Radoon begins to attack with blades in both hands, and his fight comes to an abrupt end as the man before him is felled by the flashing blades. He sees a wounded nude Marienna in a valiant stuggle with the armed and armored foe. He stabs at her and she flails about with the broken bottle, but neither succeeds in damaging the other this round. Rook continues to be unconcious on the couch. Radoon can tell that things are happening beyond their little room, the Ogre's outside have gone and a fierce battle can be heard beyond the door in the hallway behind as well. He vaguely remembers hearing some deep booming sounds from beyond the room, but he was too busy to worry about them at the time. 

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

How far away is Marienna?


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: Marienna and her foe are both 15' away with Marienna being 5' to the left of the foe who is directly in front of Radoon. Rook is just beyond Marienna on the couch. I guess I should have done some maps.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will launch both daggers at M. foe's

thrown attack at 15' with adamantine dagger (1d20+6=12) 

thrown attack at 15' with shaman's dagger (1d20+4=11) 

"Damn, what is wrong with me, those two throws were way off!!"  

OCC - Scott, I doubt either of those even hit, so I will not roll damge.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: Nice disarm...too bad it was yourself. Roll two more d20's, your weapons could have flown out the open side of the room and beyond into the ampetheater...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Careful, that's actually Rook's dagger you're blithely tossing out a window!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

roll for daggers (1d20=2, 1d20=4) 

Damn Patterson curse


----------



## Scotley

*Life is good.*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Careful, that's actually Rook's dagger you're blithely tossing out a window!




OOC:     I just love DM'ing! 

OOC: Without Patterson in the other thread, I'm having to npc the classic song sung to the tune of the Mouseketer's theme. I'm parapharasing of course, but does this quote capture the essence of those bygone days?

"...but hears him bemoaning, 'Gods above, Ogres before us and undead behind, I'm gonna end my days the meat in a beastial necrophilic gang rape sandwich!'"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry guys, Mike's post came in about the same time as mine and I missed it. I just kept looking at the subscription and wondering why no body had posted since me. Very Sorry! 

OOC: I am still waiting for a post from Morwyn and Finn. 

Radoon's dagger tosses both go wide of the target and Rook's blade flies out and into the ampetheater beyond, while the hunting blade taken from the shaman hangs in the curtain at the edge of the room some 30' from Radoon. Marienna and her foe exchange attacks, but neither manages to score a hit. 

OOC: Now you are up again Radoon.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Are my clothes near, or between my current location and M and her foe?  If so I will run toward there with a brief stop to retreive my dagger.

I will be out of town the rest of today until tomorrow night, I'll check in then.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: Radoon can stop at his clothes in route to Marienna and her foe. It will take you a round to arm yourself and join the fray. 

The warrior manages to hit Marienna again with a jab of his knife to her abdomen. She swings her broken bottles again, but with no success.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn will give the gentleman a slight mental push to make him a touch friendlier, then ask, "Mind if I hitch a ride with you to the cloak room?  I left something there that I need to retrieve."

OOC: Not Finn's specialty, but here goes.

Grapple Check (1d20+2=19)


----------



## Scotley

*The packed hallway*

Finn reaches out and grabs the passing man who seems surprised to have allowed such a thing and they quickly cover the short distance over the heads of the press of costumed humanity. The interlocked doors are causes a crush in the cloak room. Only one of the two doors can be open at a time, but the press of people makes it hard for the inner door to close. Few people are actually getting out. The guard and the attendant are barricaded behind the counter and the Ogre is bashing anyone who gets too close, while the woman is using a wand that freezes people immobile. She has effectively created a wall of frozen people in front of their space. Abandoning the wall walking fellow Finn finds himself is a small island of relative calm in the corner of the room. He is pressed against an attractive young woman in what could best be described as a revealing leopardess costume. In other circumstances he would almost certainly try to make her acquaintance, but on this occasion too much is at stake. The pattern is for the outside door to occasionally open the room only to close again and refill it with people from the hall.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will grab his dagger in route to help M.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Radoon finds himself behind the man who is facing Marienna. The Ogres are no longer in sight outside the room. 

OOC: You are flanking and may add a +2 to your hit rolls, but you only have your own trusty dagger.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn pauses only long enough to kiss the hand of the young lady and whisper in her ear, "Your servant, milady, but Chance has decreed that I cannot linger now.  Per chance on the morrow if we both survive this contretemps, for I must return to the fray to aid my friends.  If all goes well, I am on the good ship _Rumpled Bedsheet_ and would be delighted to hear from you if you would continue this conversation."

With a lingering glance,  Finn turns and times the swings of the ogre and the spells from the young woman's wand..  Identifying the pattern, he shifts places in the room, and when an opening presents itself, vaults forward to the counter and presents his token.  "Miss, I beleive that I left something with you earlier, and I would like to retrieve it.  This is my token, might I perchance have my weapon?"

For the DM [sblock] Scott, as you can see, edit done.  I will accompany the polite request with a mental push to try and break the battle frenzy these two seem to be gripped in. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The Doorway*

OOC: Finn needs to make a dex. check.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I know I lose a turn but am unsure where we are as far as that goes, so...

Oce Radoon manages to retreive his dagger he will continue on to M.'s foe.  His plus two for flanking added to his attacks, he rolls...

first attack (1d20+11=30) (crit hit)

crit roll (1d20+11=22) 

OCC - Scott, not sure how crits rolls work.  I think  am to roll a second roll and see if it is a crit.  Does it need to be 17-20 unmodified?

second attack (1d20+9=22) 

I assume both hit, if it is a crit, I can roll for the double damage or you can.

damage rolls (1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=5)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Finn needs to make a dex. check.





Dex Check (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Marienna and her foe continue to exchange blows, with Marienna scoring a minor hit. Moving quickly, Radoon finds his dagger among his clothes and slides up behind the warrior. His blade slides into the man's spine (it was a crit and I went ahead and rolled--a 4) and he goes down like a puppet with its strings cut. Radoon's second attack hits, but even without it the man was dying. Marienna drops the bottles and begins to cast a spell on Rook chanting quickly and making arcane passes with her hands. She is headless of her nudity. She fills her cupped hands with icy water from a champaign cooler and splashes it on Rook's face. He splutters and begins to rouse. The fever is gone, but he remains blind. "Just lie still a moment, I have a magic ungent here somewhere that should restore your sight." She digs through her clothes and comes out with a small gray pot. She prys open a lid and smears some of the grainy goo quite uncomfortably on Rook's bare eyeball and then repeats the process on the other. She turns and begins slipping back into her clothes. Rooks vision begins to return slowly then more quickly, within only a few seconds he can see. 

OOC: Radoon has a couple of rounds while Marienna is working on Rook to either gape at her nude form, dress and gather weapons, or check the door. 

OOC: Once you've got a roll in the crit threat range the second roll need only be good enough to hit. It doesn't have to be 17+ as long as it is good enough to score a hit.


----------



## Scotley

*The great outdoors*

Finn has no trouble timing the actions of the others. The challenge is to avoid the press of people. He slips to the front  next to the counter without difficulty. The woman and the ogre, indeed the press of people seem momentarily stunned by the unflappable man's polite request. The woman takes the token and returns Finn's posessions, while the others look on silently. Behind him, a trickle of people are getting out. Some proceed to the nearby riverboat party while others just wander away. A knot of people has gathered just watching the huge barge, appearantly convinced that myhem and bloodshead are soon to occur. In the room others begin to pull out tokens and despite the press of people in the hallway they gather capes, hats, and of course weapons on their way out.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna and her foe continue to exchange blows, with Marienna scoring a minor hit. Moving quickly, Radoon finds his dagger among his clothes and slides up behind the warrior. His blade slides into the man's spine (it was a crit and I went ahead and rolled--a 4) and he goes down like a puppet with its strings cut. Radoon's second attack hits, but even without it the man was dying. Marienna drops the bottles and begins to cast a spell on Rook chanting quickly and making arcane passes with her hands. She is headless of her nudity. She fills her cupped hands with icy water from a champaign cooler and splashes it on Rook's face. He splutters and begins to rouse. The fever is gone, but he remains blind. "Just lie still a moment, I have a magic ungent here somewhere that should restore your sight." She digs through her clothes and comes out with a small gray pot. She prys open a lid and smears some of the grainy goo quite uncomfortably on Rook's bare eyeball and then repeats the process on the other. She turns and begins slipping back into her clothes. Rooks vision begins to return slowly then more quickly, within only a few seconds he can see.
> 
> OOC: Radoon has a couple of rounds while Marienna is working on Rook to either gape at her nude form, dress and gather weapons, or check the door.
> 
> OOC: Once you've got a roll in the crit threat range the second roll need only be good enough to hit. It doesn't have to be 17+ as long as it is good enough to score a hit.




As soon as the warrior goes down, he will look at M quickly asses her condition, checking her up and down ...for wounds.  He will ask, "Are you OK?".  If she answers positively, he will peek around the corner where the knives went, if there is no one in the room, he will gather weapons.  If there is someone in there he will do his best not to atract attention, move back into the current room and dress.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

[sblock] Continuity correction [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook (Awakening)*

"Oooohhhh, my head!  And when did it get so bright in here?  Radoon, do you still have my dagger?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll continue getting out my axe as I follow the northerner down the hidden hallway.


----------



## Scotley

For Finn only [sblock]Sorry, I didn't realize you were confused. The cloak room you were in at the door where the Orge and the wand weilding woman are is where the weapons are. You have a token to get your gear back, but right now the woman and her ogre guard are too busy trying not to be overrun to be very helpful. If you wish we can just skip the whole trip outside and go back to your flirtation and move forward from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> As soon as the warrior goes down, he will look at M quickly asses her condition, checking her up and down ...for wounds.  He will ask, "Are you OK?".  If she answers positively, he will peek around the corner where the knives went, if there is no one in the room, he will gather weapons.  If there is someone in there he will do his best not to atract attention, move back into the current room and dress.




Radoon finds her mildly wounded and more than a little pleasing to the eye. "Nothing serious. How are you?" she asks, also looking him over with interest. He sees nothing of interst in the hallway which goes both left and right from here. To the right about thirty feet he sees another open doorway that looks to have been clawed or chewed by some sort of animal. There is a pile of mouldering bones and rotted flesh there as well.

OOC: The daggers were throw from this doorway where the body of the shaman still lays in the other direction not out through it. Remember that the room only has three walls like a sky box in an arena. One side is open to the stage below. That side is covered by a thin curtain that you can see through. The hunting knife from the shaman is stuck in the curtain while Rook's blade went out into the ampetheater. Make a spot check to try and see it below.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Captain Morwyn pauses to draw out his axe and then ventures into the passage beyond the concealed door. It is only 5' wide and there is a door down about 10' on the left and the passage ends after another 10' in a door. Neither is marked though, pushing the first, Morwyn finds it is locked. Captain DeGrasse stands behind Morwyn her brace of pistols in hand.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon finds her mildly wounded and more than a little pleasing to the eye. "Nothing serious. How are you?" she asks, also looking him over with interest. He sees nothing of interst in the hallway which goes both left and right from here. To the right about thirty feet he sees another open doorway that looks to have been clawed or chewed by some sort of animal. There is a pile of mouldering bones and rotted flesh there as well.
> 
> OOC: The daggers were throw from this doorway where the body of the shaman still lays in the other direction not out through it. Remember that the room only has three walls like a sky box in an arena. One side is open to the stage below. That side is covered by a thin curtain that you can see through. The hunting knife from the shaman is stuck in the curtain while Rook's blade went out into the ampetheater. Make a spot check to try and see it below.




OCC - Oh, now I have a picture of the room.  Wow, that sucks!

"I'm OK too, just need to get Rooks knife back."   He says in a quietened voice so Rook will not hear.  He will not answer Rooks question as he quickly dresses.  Once dressed, he will retreive the Shaman's dagger and test the curtain to see if it will hold his weight.  He is thinking of using it to get down to the floor below and then back up again.

spot check for Rook's knife (1d20+5=18) 

Rope (Curtain)check (1d20+7=12)


----------



## Scotley

*Overlooking the ampetheater*

Radoon looks out of the private room. There is a five foot wide ledge outside the room that serves as the way in. Over the rail and out about 10' from the ledge and 10' is Rooks dagger neatly impaling the back of a sofa like seat. Radoon is fairly confident that if he pulls the curtain down and twists it up it will hold his weight. He can tie it to the rail outside. Far below there seems to have been some sort of distrubance. People are leaving and the acts on the stage have stopped for the moment. A couple of the staff are trying to restore order. It is smokey below, but Radoon sees no fire or other obvious danger.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will go to M and explain he is going to retreive Rook's knife.  "I'll be back in a jiffy".  With this he will tie off the curtain and braid it to bear more weight.  He will climb down and retreive the knife, hopefully without incident.

curtain/rope use to reteive dagger (1d20+7=17) 

Once down by the sofa, he will spot check to see if he can figure out what is going on.

spot check (1d20+5=6) 

...guess I am lucky to even find the dagger...


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater.*

Radoon manages to recover Rook's dagger without incident, but a cloud of smoke blows up from below making it hard to determine what might be happening. 

OOC: Do you go back up to Rook and Marienna?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Yes, if I can not see if there is anything else, then I will attempt to climb back up.

rope check to climp back up (1d20+7=23)


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Radoon climbs back up the makeshift rope with surprising agility for an old guy. Soon he is able to hand over Rook's dagger. Now dressed and equiped Marienna, Rook and Radoon are in the private room. Marienna has taken up a whip and spear from the men. A pair of hunting knives, a scroll and two potions are also found on the fallen men along with 50 gp in assorted coins. 

OOC: Actions for Rook and Radoon


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Thank you for the use of your blade Rook, it served me well.  I had a bit of a problem but seemed to have overcome.  How are you?  Has your sight returned?"

To both, "There is some trouble below and out the door appears to be some rotting flesh and what looks to be some wild animal markings.  I am really at a loss as to where to go from here or how to find or shipmates.  I suggest we make our way back to the bedsheet."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Thanks to the gentle ministrations of the fair lady, I am again in the land of the living.  Let's find our companions, if we can!"


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: Will you go out through the ampetheater or try the door into the back rooms?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM [sblock]  Hmm, while Finn might like to seduce the young lady, he's more concerned about helping his crew mates.  Could we go back to our earlier posts, and edit them to reflect Finn timing the ogre's swings and the attendant's wand blasts, to land in front of the counter and presnt his token asking for his rapier back?  Might get us back to where I wanted to be without disrupting game continuity since I am out here on my own. DM's call.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

For Finn only [sblock]Works for me. Edit your post and I'll change my response then post a notice that history has been revised. Just let me know when you've made the change and I'll move forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'm back and ready to start moving forward again. 

Finn is trying to recover his weapons.

Morwyn and DeGrasse stand in a corridor weapons in hand, a locked door beside them and another door a few feet further down. What next?

Rook, Radoon and Marienna stand together in a private room, bloody foes on the floor and a couple of unconcious servants about the battered funiture. Will they try the door into the hall or move out into the ampetheater? 

Many of the guests are in a state of panic following mysterious explosions, attacks by killer fish, and other myhem. There is a press at the exits as people try to leave.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I suggest we move through the ampitheater.  "After the bite marks on the wall I caught a glimpse of, I think we should stay as public as possible.  Plus I can not afford to take a whole lot more damage."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

[sblock]Revision made[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Change in plans*

OOC: Please note that posts 307 and 312 have been edited the changes effect only Finn Hunter. 

OOC: Will Finn try to work his way back in?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Having regained his rapier, Finn straps the belt around his waist, and turns to head for the barroom where the bodyguards had been waiting.  He knows he will have a quicker access to the main ballroom through the hole that had been blasted in the wall.  If necessary, he can do something about making that hole larger.


----------



## Scotley

*The packed hallway*

Finn finds himself going against the tide of paniced humanity and demi-humanity. He notes that a few people have succumbed to the press and been trampled, perhaps to their death. It will be challening to make his way back in. 

OOC: Str. check to bull your way through or Dex. check to slip through. I guess you could try intimidation since you are better armed too.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll try to bash open the nearest locked door.

Strength Check (1d20+2=19) 

or

Axe blow (1d20+5=15) for structural damage (1d10+9=16) 

I'll try the strength check first, if that doesn't open the door, I'll take a swing with the axe (power attack +5).

OOC: the damage bonus should be +10, since I'd take a two-handed swing.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  He will try both of course!    


Finn shouts in a voice used to command and loud enough to be heard over cannons, "Everyone, clear a path, there are people who still need help back in the ballroom!" 

Intimidate Check (1d20+2=21)
Dex Check (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Scotley

*The Captains*

Captain Morwyn finds that the door yields almost too easily to his bashing. As he bashes from the outside two bent foul smelling undead abominations are trying to claw their way out. Beyond them is a small room that appears to serve as a pen for these once human creatures. Gnawed bones litter the floor and no other exit is visible. 

OOC: Roll initiative and a DC: 15 fort save.


----------



## Scotley

*The Packed Hallway*

Finn discovers that in a land of daggers the man with a sword is king. He is able to bully and dodge his down the hall with surprising ease. He soon finds himself in the bodyguard's room. Most of the guards have busted through the now much bigger opening. 

OOC: Where to now?


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: Does Rook agree with Radoon's choosen course?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Still somewhat disoriented from the poison and his (thankfully) temporary blindness, Rook mutters agreement with Radoons plans.

"Just let me get my . . . oh, never mind, here it is.  And my . . . oops, left that on the ship!  OK, I guess I'm finally ready!  Where are we going again?"


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Once through the hole in the wall, Finn heads to the cubbyhole to assist the good Captains.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Now at least somewhat equiped. Radoon, Rook and Morwyn leave the private room where a couple of servants are still unconcious. Marienna checked to see they were not seriously injured and decided they were better off sleeping than running around in the chaos. The performers have finally given up on the stage. Most all those sitting at tables around the stage have also abandoned the room. There are three exits from the ampetheater known to you--to the casino, back to the gondolas that lead to the surface or a concealed door you noted earlier, but have not investagated. Their is considerable confusion. Staff and guests have paniced and fled, while a few sit casually drinking or cleaning up. Through the doors a few gamblers can be seen still playing, while most of the guards are consentrated there making sure nobody decides to rob the place. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Scotley

*Finn to the rescue*

Finn makes it back into the main Masque room. He does not see the good captains, but the concealed door they were making for is still ajar. 

OOC: It will take you a couple rounds to catch up with them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I suggest we check out the concealed door over there.  I'd rather know what we're leaving behind us as we leave!"


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater*

As you make your way down the stairs discussing which way to go next, there is a series of thundering booms in the huge room followed by a blast of fire which bursts harmlessly against the stone ceiling raining down a few sparks that burn out before falling on anything flameble. Turning you note two men and an Ogre moving back into the room that was next to your own private room. The noise and brust of fire increases the chaos around you and more of the Masquers and staff decide it is time to leave this party gone awry. 

OOC: Which way now.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As you make your way down the stairs discussing which way to go next, there is a series of thundering booms in the huge room followed by a blast of fire which bursts harmlessly against the stone ceiling raining down a few sparks that burn out before falling on anything flameble. Turning you note two men and an Ogre moving back into the room that was next to your own private room. The noise and brust of fire increases the chaos around you and more of the Masquers and staff decide it is time to leave this party gone awry.
> 
> OOC: Which way now.




OCC  - Scott, who is this for?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I suggest we check out the concealed door over there.  I'd rather know what we're leaving behind us as we leave!"




"I agree, let's have a peek."


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC  - Scott, who is this for?



Sorry, I gotta get the group back together. This is intended for Rook, Radoon and Marienna. 

Rook, Radoon and Marienna quickly locate the section of wall they saw open earlier. 

OOC: Search checks please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

search check (1d20=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+11-> [10,11] = (21) Search


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Initiative (1d20+6=16)

Fort Save (target 15) (1d20+10=26)


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater*

Rook and Radoon set to work tapping and otherwise exploring the stretch of wall where they have seen an open door. Marienna watches their backs doing her best to look menacing with her borrowed spear. Radoon is distracted by a wall hanging nearby that proves to be only decoration. Rook however has more success and quickly finds a recess at the base of wall sconce that proves to hold a simply catch that allows the door to be released and pulled open. Beyond the door is a large desk behind which an Ogre similar to the others serving as guards, but the uniform on this one suggests he is in some authority. He looks up from some sort of report expectantly.


----------



## Scotley

*The Captains*

Morwyn finds he is slightly faster than the creature obviously bent on his destruction. 

OOC: You're up. Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rook and Radoon set to work tapping and otherwise exploring the stretch of wall where they have seen an open door. Marienna watches their backs doing her best to look menacing with her borrowed spear. Radoon is distracted by a wall hanging nearby that proves to be only decoration. Rook however has more success and quickly finds a recess at the base of wall sconce that proves to hold a simply catch that allows the door to be released and pulled open. Beyond the door is a large desk behind which an Ogre similar to the others serving as guards, but the uniform on this one suggests he is in some authority. He looks up from some sort of report expectantly.




Radoon to Rook, "Okay, okay, you were right...these old buildings *DO* have secret passages.  But that does not mean you should go opening them just to prove me wrong...
To the ogre..."Sorry to disturb you, we were actually looking for a quick exit as there is mayhem out here with everyone trying to leave.  The party seems to be not going as well as anticipated."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Morwyn finds he is slightly faster than the creature obviously bent on his destruction.
> 
> OOC: You're up. Actions?




OOC:  What to do, what to do???  Foul creatures obviously bent on my destruction: negotiate?  Run away?  No, too girly-man.  Do a Barbarian rain dance so a Lightning Storm will wipe the barge of the face of the earth?  No, too over-kill.  Whale away with my big Dwarven axe?  Just right!

IC: Take a two-handed grip on my axe and:
Attack (1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=24) 

Crit Threat (1d20+4=22)

Damage (1d10+5=12, 1d10+5=12) 

Crit Damage (2d10+10=15) 

OOC: Since the two undead creatures were standing on the other side of the door when I bashed it in, shouldn't there be some sort of negative effect on them from having the door hit them in the face?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn goes down the passage behind the secret door, moving cautiously lest there may be an ambush, but still trying to make good time so as to catch up with the Captains.


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn's axe flies true taking the creature twice before it can react. Despite a wound on its head from the door and the two powerful axe blows the once-living horror attacks fiercely along with it's companion. (1d20+6=17, 1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=17)Some of the claws and teeth scoring hits (1d8+3=9, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=4, 1d8+3=6, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=5). Morwyn feels a strange numbness at the wound sites. Captain deGrasse's pistol booms close to Morwyn as she fires on the wounded Ghast. The glowing silvery bullet rips a putrid gobbet of flesh from the things shoulder, but it continues to press the attack undeterred by the gruesome wounds inflicted upon it. The other creature's unnaturally long tongue whips out to lick a bit of blood from its claw and it smiles in a rictus like grin. 

OOC: What's Morwyn's current AC? I'll let you figure damage based on the links above. Undead are not subject to crits, but I let the damage stand to account for the door damage. Make a DC: 15 Fortitude save vs. Paralysis.


----------



## Scotley

Finn is moving across the dance floor area as he hears the distinctive sound of a gunshot from the direction of the passage. 

OOC: One more round, you can act on the third round of combat. You should be further behind than that, but it wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Fortitude Save (1d20+10=15) 

OOC: Current AC 15 - Dex (+2), Amulet Nat Armor (+1), Ring (+2)
Current HP: 48 (73 base - 25 new wounds)
Current Str: 14 (16 base -2 Shadow wounds)

IC: attack injured ghast (1d20+9, 1d20+4=[8, 9], [11, 4])  (results 17 and 15)

Damage (1d10+5=13, 1d10+5=7)


----------



## Scotley

*Battle in the hallway*

Morwyn overcomes the numbness in his limbs and the nausea in his stomach to continue his attack. His first blow of the axe staggers the Ghast before him, but the unexpected toughness of the creature's undead skin turns the second blow and the attack 1d20+6=19, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=21, 1d20+6=18, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=20 continues. Morwyn is once more Biten and clawed (1d8+3=9, 1d8+3=8, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5). Another sensation of numbness passes throughout his body. Captain deGrasse's shot punches through the midsection of the wounded Ghast and it seems to collapse in on its self. In a moment the Ghast has disolved into a heap of mouldering bones and rotting flesh. The destruction of the creature does nothing to reduce the nauseating smell in the hall, but now only one foe remains, still hungry for living flesh. 

Hearing another gunshot, Finn makes the entrance of the hall and sees Morwyn and deGrasse fighting a Ghast in a doorway just down the passage. A heap of rotting meat attests to their success so far. Finn feels a wave of nausea wash over him as he approaches the battle. 

OOC: DC 15 Fort. save vs. paralysis for Morwyn. DC 15 Fort. save vs. being sickened for Finn. Finn needs an initiative roll and may act in the comming round, but is 15' from the battle. 

OOC: James, I made an error in the damage rolls last time out. The Ghasts only do 1d4+1 with their claw attacks rather than 1d4+3, so by my account Morwyn took 4 less damage than you thought. Little consolation after the 30 he took this round I know. 

OOC: Actions for round 3?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott, just thought you may have missed the second part of my last post, which was to the ogre.


----------



## Scotley

*Ogre Guards*

OOC: I was giving Rook a chance to chime in. Roll a bluff check.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

bluff check (1d20+6=13) 

OCC - Sorry, thought u may have missed it since it was buried.  Hopefully Rook will help me out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

"Dogs and cats living together . . . It's a catastrophe of Biblical proportions!"

IC:

"I quite agree - this is the most poorly organized excuse for a party I've ever attended!  If you're going to allow the pug-uglies in, you should at least allow us to arm ourselves.  I think we'll be leaving now, if you could point us the quickest way to the exit?"

Rook rolls 1d20+3-> [11,3] = (14) Bluff Check


----------



## Scotley

*The Guardroom*

The ogre rises picking up a club. "What are you doing back here, this area is restricted?" 

Marienna chimes in with an unexpectedly girlish slighly drunk sounding giggle and says, "I'm sorry sir, I insisted they look for a clean lady's room back here. That one off the casino has been fouled most horribly. We were just leaving," she adds taking the two men by the shoulders and pulling them backward. 

The ogre respondes, "Well, move along then."  

OOC: Bluff Check (1d20+8=22)

OOC: What now?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Keep making our way to the exit, I guess to the boat that takes us up?  Is there any other exit we know of?


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater*

Rook, Radoon and Marienna make their way back across to the exit hall. This narrow passageway is full of people waiting to get on the gondola's to go back up to the barge. From here you can't even tell if the gondola's are running. The line is moving very slowly. People are scared, argry or worse. 

OOC: The only way out you know is the gondolas. You could try to swim to the surface, but you'd still have to get past this line of people and you don't know how far up it might be. Or you could try to find another door somewhere.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"I know the waiting will kill us but it might be best to keep as low a profile as possible after the wake of dead bodies, we left back there.  Let's wait for a few minutes to see if we see any folks actually get on the boats."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Sounds good to me."


----------



## Scotley

*The Grotto*

OOC: Spot checks for Rook and Radoon please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

spot check (1d20+5=20)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+8-> [16,8] = (24) Spot Check


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Paralysis Save (DC15) (1d20+10=27) 

OOC: Can I draw my dagger and still get the full attack with the axes?  Two weapon fighting is a little unclear; my assumption, for "heroic film" flavor if nothing else, would be full attack with the weapon already out and one attack with the other (really only applicable if someone has Improved Two-Weapon Fighting).  Anyway, I'll roll the dice as if I would get the full attack, you can apply the relevant results.

IC: To Hit (axe, dagger, axe) (1d20+8=25, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+3=12) 

Damage (1d10+4=6) 

OOC: I guess the answer to my question doesn't really matter this time.


----------



## Scotley

*The grotto exit.*

With some difficulty because of the press, Rook and Radoon see that several guests have been fighting over the gondolas, there seems to be some sort of standoff underway. Neither group willing to let the other get in the latest gondola. Others are staying back from the drawn steel.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Rook, M. , Let's settle this debate for them..."

Radoon will grab M.'s hand and begin forcing his way throught he crowd the standoff.


----------



## Scotley

*Ghastly battle.*

OOC: Without the quickdraw feat you can draw a weapon as a free action with a BAB of +1 or better. This should allow you to make a full attack; however, as you say only the first blow was a hit anyway.   

Morwyn takes a chunk out of the thigh of the Ghast with his axe, but the creature is undetered. 

OOC: Waiting on Finn to roll initiative.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Fortitude Save, Initiative (1d20+1=18, 1d20+6=18)


----------



## Scotley

*Press for the boats*

Radoon and Marienna start trying to press their way into the crowd. 

OOC: Strength check please.


----------



## Scotley

*The Undead in the corridor*

The Ghast comes forth with claws and teeth once more, but this time fails to connect with Captain Morwyn. Captain DeGrasse lays about with a pistol butt, but misses. 

OOC: Finn you are up.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn, seeing Morwyn injured and Captain DeGrasse reduced to using her pistol to club their opponent, rushes forward to engage the creature.  Sliding around the captains nimbly, he slashes (1d20+7=24) (Damage (1d6+3=6) )  at the ghast.  Hoping to draw its attention away from the others, he shouts, "Ha, foul spirit, confront me and be returned to the hell which spawned ye!"


----------



## Scotley

*Battle with the Ghast*

Captain DeGrasse gladly moves aside to allow Finn into the fray and begins to reload. Finn's blade and taunt sting the Ghast equally and it turns to face him. 

OOC: Morwyn is up next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will glide along in the wake of his two friends, preferring to slip nimbly through the crowd rather than bull his way in.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

strength check (1d20=16)


----------



## Scotley

*The battle at the Gondolas*

Radoon and Marienna begin to press their way forward with some difficulty. Marienna is not shy about prodding with the butt of her spear. Even with this progress is slow. Rook tries to follow taking advantage of openings. 

OOC: Dex check for Rook please.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I swing, stab, swing (1d20+10=20, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+5=24)
for damage (2d10+8=21, 1d4+5=6).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+4-> [20,4] = (24) Dex Check


----------



## Scotley

*The battle with the Ghast*

The Ghast shudders from the Captain's powerful blows, yet despite wounds that would surely prove fatal to a living man the horrible undead presses its attack on Finn (1d20+6=18, 1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=22). The only noticable weakness in the creature is that one of the arms flailed about uselessly. 

OOC: I need current AC for Finn. Assuming only the 22 hit damage is 1d4+1=4. If the 18 is a hit then add a bite (1d8+3=4) as well. If hit at all I need two Fort saves. 

Captain DeGrasse is reloading and watching the halls.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the Gondola*

Rook finds that he actually ends up ahead of Marienna and Radoon slipping past. The rough tactics taken by the pair seem to upset some of the drunk and paniced people and they are nearly involved in a couple of altercations. Eventually, Rook pops out of the press and pulls the others along to the front of the pack. In the wider area of the Grotto a man with a sword cane and two women, one of whom is holding a wand seem to be in a standoff with two dwarven men with large daggers that are likely brothers if not twins. 4 bodies lay on the ground suggesting a struggle has taken place already. Neither group seems willing to let the other board. The woman who had been opening the doors and an Ogre guard are among the fallen. 

OOC: Due to the press of people you are only 10' from each group which are 10' apart to either side of the Gondola. Actions?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Ouch.  Since I had not said I had activated a tattoo, my AC was 15, so both hit.  


Fortitude Saves (1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=11)


----------



## Scotley

*Battle with the Ghast*

Finn feels a strange chill emanating from his wounds. As the chill moves through his body he finds that he cannot move at all. 

OOC: Paralysis (1d4+1=3) 

Morwyn you are up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: 

I'll be leaving for Lake Norfork fairly early tomorrow morning.  I'll check the posting early in the AM, but I'll be without Internet access until sometime Monday evening or Tuesday morning.

Scott, if you wouldn't mind taking care of Rook for me until then I'd appreciate it!  I know we're in the middle of fighting etc., so don't let me slow the party down!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Have a good trip. I expect my posting to be limited Saturday, Sunday and Tuesday as well. I'll try not to abuse Rook too much.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll swing, stab, swing, rinse, repeat (1d20+10=24, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+5=6) for damage (1d10+4=11, 1d4+5=9).


----------



## Scotley

Captain Morwyn's axe work converts the Ghast into a rotting corpse. The smell does not improve, but at least it is no longer attacking. Finn however remains in the grip of the chilling paralysis. The room is fairly small and lacks much of interest--a few well gnawed bones, a half eaten fish, claw and teeth marks on the would. The only good thing that can be noted is that undead don't leave excreta in their lairs. Captain deGrasse pulls a flask and offers it to Morwyn, "healing potion, with a little brandy for flavor." 

OOC: Cure moderate wounds. There are three doses within the flask.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Once we finally make our way to the front.  Can I see a way to board the vessel from the opposite side?

To Rook and M., "I am thinking we may be able to use this standoff to sneak around to the other side of the "boat" and get in and off without much fuss.

OCC - Scott, on the way down, how did the boat launch, was there a driver on board, and from what I remember was there a locking system to keep passengers, especially ennebriated ones, in the vessel?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Thank you."  With a bit of a wry grin, "To your health, Captain."

OOC: healing draught (2d8+3=12, 2d8+3=11, 2d8+3=16).  Current HP 61

IC: I'll return the flask.  "Since it appears that we have a moment," with a nod at Finn, "I'll take the opportunity to slip into something more appropriate."  I'll get my armour out of the bag of holding and put it on; that'll take a minute if Captain deGrasse stands guard, or 5 rounds if she helps me with the armour.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Once we finally make our way to the front.  Can I see a way to board the vessel from the opposite side?
> 
> To Rook and M., "I am thinking we may be able to use this standoff to sneak around to the other side of the "boat" and get in and off without much fuss.
> 
> OCC - Scott, on the way down, how did the boat launch, was there a driver on board, and from what I remember was there a locking system to keep passengers, especially ennebriated ones, in the vessel?




The boat has but the one door. It is sort of like an amusement park ride with a cable that it hangs from. In theory one could follow the cable back upstairs, but the question is would you be able to breath long enough? Unless you had some other means of breathing...


----------



## Scotley

*The Ghast lair*

As the warmth of magic and brandy course through Morwyn he soon feels much better. Captian deGrasse helps with the armor and by the time you are halfway putting it on, Finn feels a tingle of warmth in his limbs as well and finds he can wiggle his toes. Within another round he is able to move though still slightly chilled.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"If everyone's ready, I guess we'll try the next door."  I say, looking at Captain deGrasse and, in particular, Finn.

OOC: new AC 19


----------



## Scotley

*The next door*

Captain deGrasse, a freshly loaded pistol in each hand nods her assent and also looks to Finn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will also begin looking for a way to board the gondola and make use of it.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The boat has but the one door. It is sort of like an amusement park ride with a cable that it hangs from. In theory one could follow the cable back upstairs, but the question is would you be able to breath long enough? Unless you had some other means of breathing...




OCC - You say that as if you know something I don't.  I did not choos underwater breathing as a skill.  What triggers the launch of the gondolas?


----------



## Scotley

*The Gondolas*

After examining the mechanism for a moment, Radoon decides that a bar must be pulled aside to allow the Gondola to start moving with the rope. It would not be possible to do this from inside with the door closed. There is a pole with a curved end nearby that is likely the way the attendants release the gondolas.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Shaking off the chill that seemed to be running through his bones, Finn gathers himself.  "Thank you Captain, your potion turns out to have been just what the physicker ordered.  Sorry to have been so long getting here, Captain Morwyn, but I felt the need for better armament.  That thrice-cursed hellspawn, I think, proved my point."


----------



## Scotley

*The next door*

Morwyn and Finn move back to the hall and face the next door which also proves to be locked while Captain deGrasse serves as rearguard. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Captain, shall I see what I can do to open this door?  I might have something that will do the trick quietly.  I've picked up a few tricks over the years."  Finn dips into one of the pockets of his nightshirt a pulls out a lockpick.  He will check for what traps he can before trying the lock.  He also will take a moment to tap a armor tattoo.

OOC:  AC is now 19.  Spot check and Open Lock check (1d20+9=23, 1d20+9=27)


----------



## Scotley

*The locked door.*

There are no traps that Finn's trained eye can spot. The lock yields easily to his lockpick and the door opens smoothly to reveal a primative if comfortable looking 20x20 room.  A brazier burns in the center of the room giving off an evergreen smell. Around it are a thick carpet of furs and some low tables. Sitting on the floor on the opposite side of the brazier are three women dressed in clothes of hide and skins. Two appear to be preparing food over the brazier while the other relaxes. The woman who was relaxing speaks in a northern dialect not know to any of you. They rise, one holding a hunting knive the other a glowing hot poker, while the third woman, obviously in charge holds a short gnarled piece of driftwood. She speaks in a thick northern accent, "Guests are not permited here, return to the party at once."   

OOC: Initiative unless you plan to comply.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Well now, this little standoff between you folks is not helping any of us along.  I've just received a report that the upper level is unaware of our problems down here.  I've tried to send word back that we need these cars to double-time to help evacuate all of us but communication for some reason seems to be only one way.  My lady friend, and dark-skinned friend are going to take this car and inform the hosts of our plight down here.  I assure you these cars will be accelerated."

bluff check (1d20+6=17)

"I hope this will not be a problem for you."  As he says this last sentence, he will draw his blood stained daggers.

intimidate check (1d20+13=20)


----------



## Scotley

*The standoff*

Now part of a three way standoff, Radoon tries his bluff, but can tell by the way one of the dwarves spits on the ground and the woman reaims her wand at him that neither side is buying. However, when he pulls his dagger and adopts a more threatening tone, the dwarves eye each other for a moment and one says, "Take the damn boat ride." However, the woman says, "Buzzzadeesting!" and suddenly a huge wasp is flying toward Radoon. Suddenly, the wounds on the dwarves make sense. They are huge stings. 

OOC: Roll initiative.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

initiative (1d20+2=18)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I guess I need Rook's Initiative to continue, assuming he will assist you...


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Assuming Morwyn does not elect to comply, Initiative (1d20+6=25) .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+7-> [3,7] = (10) Initiative


----------



## Scotley

*Standoff*

OOC: Wasp Initiative (1d20+1=5) 

Marienna Initiative (1d20+3=7) 

OOC: Radoon is up then Rook then Marienna before the insect gets a shot. Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Since both my daggers are already draw, can I swing?  I guess I am asking if it is close enought to reach?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will draw his dagger and take a swing (OOC: I'll wait for Mike to resolve before doing my rolls).


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Party?  What party?" pause "Are you perhaps referring to the chaos and general melee?  Your guests are in need of assistance."

I want to try to talk through this, but am ready for "aggressive negotiation" techniques if necessary.
Initiative (1d20+6=12)


----------



## Scotley

*Standoff*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Since both my daggers are already draw, can I swing?  I guess I am asking if it is close enought to reach?




OOC: You can swing. Remember the wand wielder is only about 10' away, so the wasp being about the size of a horse fills most of the space between.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> "Party?  What party?" pause "Are you perhaps referring to the chaos and general melee?  Your guests are in need of assistance."
> 
> I want to try to talk through this, but am ready for "aggressive negotiation" techniques if necessary.
> Initiative (1d20+6=12)




"Please go back the way you came. There are others who will deal with any problems at the Masque. You are not welcome here." She points the small stick at your chest and makes a shooing motion with her other hand.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: You can swing. Remember the wand wielder is only about 10' away, so the wasp being about the size of a horse fills most of the space between.




OCC - Wow, that is a big wasp!  

Radoon will launch both daggers in an arch above the wasp to hit the magic user.  Hoping Rook will help him now deal with the wasp.

to hit magic user with shaman dagger (1d20+7=9)   -  plus whatever bonuses this dagger may have

to hit magic user with adamantine dagger (1d20+7=26)

crit check...

crit check (1d20+7=25)

crit made.  Also want to add in dirty move but I am not sure if this is possible with thrown weapon...

damage, assuming first one misses...

damage x 2 (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=7)

dirty fighting move (1d4=4)

total of 18

if first hit with shaman dagger hit, add hit with shaman dagger (1d4=4)

22 total plus bonuses from shaman dagger


Scott, I want to make sure I have it correct, if I attack with 2 weapons, both attacks are at penalty, correct?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon's attacks are complicated at best due to special abilities. Normally, you get one attack and then once your base attack bonus gets to +6 you get a second attack at +1, However, Radoon also gets an extra off-hand attack if he takes all attacks at -2, so really he could get three with a dagger in each hand--2 at -2 and one at -7 off his total modified attack. However, as a master thrower, you can get full iterative attacks with both hands, allowing you to throw one with each hand at -2 then one with each hand at -7 for a total of 4 thrown daggers. Since you only get 2 attacks based on 2 available daggers, I'd say your best bet is to throw one with each hand at -2. Thus, one sucessful critical hit. My reading of dirty fighting suggests it is sucker punches, head-butts and hitting below the belt. No range is given like with a rogues sneak attack, so I'd say melee only. Still you stuck her good. Facing a wasp the size of a horse unarmed...I'd say you have a lot of faith in your friends.

Rook's first toss goes wide and thunks into the wood of the gondola, but once again his trusty adamintine dagger flies true and takes the wand weilding woman in the sturnum sticking in to the hilt. The wind is knocked from her along with some bright red blood that comes from her mouth and nose. Surprisingly, she survives the dagger if just barely. 

OOC: Rook you are up.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will yell out, "So you want to call off this pest or should I finish you?"

intimidate magic user (1d20+13=25)


----------



## Scotley

*Standoff*

OOC: Sorry Radoon, you'll have to wait until next round for your intimidate. Which was admittedly quite impressive.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: was the doorway into this room off the corridor, or did the hallway end in the door?  Are there any other obvious exits from this room?


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: was the doorway into this room off the corridor, or did the hallway end in the door?  Are there any other obvious exits from this room?




The hallway ended with this room. There does appear to be another door on the opposite side of the room beyond the fire and the women.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Well, if we're not welcome here, I guess we'll be leaving.  Unfortunately, the way behind us isn't open, so I guess we'll have to take that door."

Unless Finn is in my way, I'll be walking into the room as I speak.


----------



## Scotley

*The upper room.*

As Morwyn starts walking, the woman flicks her wand and says "tabulath." He immedately feels as wave of feverish heat pass through his body. 

OOC: DC fortitude save vs. contagion please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Looking grimly determined, Rook thrusts _Drochthuarach_ at the Giant Wasp.

Rook rolls 1d20+6-> [9,6] = (15) to Hit &
Rook rolls 1d4+5-> [4,5] = (9) Damage


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Fortitude Save (1d20+10=19)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM[sblock]Scott, since it looks like it's on, here's Finn's first action.  Using Far Hand, he's going to tip the brazier over, hopefully showering our opponents with hot coals and burning branches.  He will try to guide the brazier so it will at least dump over onto the furs the women are standing on.  Hopefully, this will be a suitable distraction to disrupt any additional spellcasting and/or organized attacks. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The upper room*

Morwyn shakes off the strange sickly feeling. Suddenly the large brazier in the room begins to shudder and then tip over spilling fire and coals onto the floor. With screams the woman retreat one obviously burned pretty bad on the legs. The furs don't burst into flame immediately, but begin to smolder and smoke much more than the small vent in the ceiling can handle. The chaos is shattered by a gunshot and the woman with the wand grunts and cluthes her side. 

OOC: Morwyn still has an action left, then new round for all.


----------



## Scotley

*The Standoff*

Rook wounds the wasp with a masterful stroke of _Drochthuarach_, yet it's attack contines its attack run on Radoon with the stinger (1d20+6=26) proving quite effective (2d3+12=17). Radoon can feel the burning liquid poison as it is injected into his shoulder. Marienna screams, "Oh Radoon!" and  thrusts (1d20+6=9) with her borrowed spear, but misses the buzzing horror. 

OOC: Crit threat (1d20+6=24) 

Radoon must make a fortitude save vs. DC:14


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll close with the witch and attack (1d20+8=19), for damage (1d10+4=10).

OOC: I'm assuming that I had to move more than 5', so can only take one attack.  I took a -2 to hit penalty; if I can swing with the dagger, then that will be due to two-weapon fighting, otherwise, it's a Power Attack and two points should be added to the damage.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rook wounds the wasp with a masterful stroke of _Drochthuarach_, yet it's attack coniues with the stinger (1d20+6=26) proving quite effective (2d3+12=17). Rook can feel the burning liquid poison as it is injected into his shoulder. Marienna screams, "Oh Radoon!" and  thrusts (1d20+6=9) with her borrowed spear, but misses the buzzing horror.
> 
> OOC: Crit threat (1d20+6=24)
> 
> Radoon must make a fortitude save vs. DC:14




Scott, from this post, I can not see where it hit me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> Rook wounds the wasp with a masterful stroke of _Drochthuarach_, yet it's attack coniues with the stinger (1d20+6=26) proving quite effective (2d3+12=17). Rook can feel the burning liquid poison as it is injected into his shoulder. Marienna screams, "Oh Radoon!" and  thrusts (1d20+6=9) with her borrowed spear, but misses the buzzing horror.
> 
> OOC: Crit threat (1d20+6=24)
> 
> Radoon must make a fortitude save vs. DC:14




OOC: I'm confused - did Rook get hit, or Radoon?  The post seems to indicate that the wasp was counterattacking Rook, and it says Rook can feel the poison, but Marienna is crying for Radoon and that Radoon should make the saving throw.  Just in case it _is_ Rook:

IC: Rook rolls 1d20+3-> [2,3] = (5) Fortitude Save


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry guys, the attack was on Radoon rather than Rook. I have edited my post. Radoon does need to make a save, which is good given that Rook's roll sucked. I'm having problems with my net connection and it keeps going in and out, so posting may be a little delayed for a day or two. It is obviously working now, but it has been on and off for about a week now. 

Actions?


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn strides across the room and plants his axe in the witch nearly bringing her to her knees, but she survives. Her aids rally with attacks (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=18) using the hot poker (physical and fire (1d6+1d6=6)) and the other her blade (1d4+2=4).

OOC: I'll let you figure damage based on current AC. 

OOC: Waiting on Finn.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rook wounds the wasp with a masterful stroke of _Drochthuarach_, yet it's attack contines its attack run on Radoon with the stinger (1d20+6=26) proving quite effective (2d3+12=17). Radoon can feel the burning liquid poison as it is injected into his shoulder. Marienna screams, "Oh Radoon!" and  thrusts (1d20+6=9) with her borrowed spear, but misses the buzzing horror.
> 
> OOC: Crit threat (1d20+6=24)
> 
> Radoon must make a fortitude save vs. DC:14




not good....fortitude save (1d20+6=12)

Radoon had only 22HP, so I may be down since it was a crit hit.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Morwyn strides across the room and plants his axe in the witch nearly bringing her to her knees, but she survives. Her aids rally with attacks (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=18) using the hot poker (physical and fire (1d6+1d6=6)) and the other her blade (1d4+2=4).
> 
> OOC: I'll let you figure damage based on current AC.
> 
> OOC: Waiting on Finn.




Poker hit, blade missed.  Current AC 19, HP 55


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> not good....fortitude save (1d20+6=12)
> 
> Radoon had only 22HP, so I may be down since it was a crit hit.




OOC: Not down, but the 17 points of damage doesn't leave you with much. You got off easy the poison only does dexterity damage (1d6=1). It will have secondary damage of more dex. later. 

The sting burns and the pain slows Radoon and leaves him somewhat uncoordinated. 

OOC: Action


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

If we are in a new round, I assume we are, then I call out to the magic user, the previous post


Radoon will yell out, "So you want to call off this pest or should I finish you?"

intimidate magic user (1d20+13=25)


----------



## Scotley

*The standoff*

Spitting out a mouth full of bright red blood the woman nods and in a raspy voice calls off the wasp. It buzzes ominously a few feet above you. Marienna reaches out to put a hand on Radoon's wounded shoulder and chants a few words of power. Radoon feels the now familiar warmth of her curative magic (2d8+6=14) flow through his body. Both groups in the standoff seem cowed for the moment, but the crowd is pushing foward behind you. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon say to M., "I feel bad, I did not mean for this to get heated.  Can come with me to heal her?"

Radoon will quickly walk over to the magic user and retreive his dagger, If M. agrees to come with, he will say as he reteives his dagger, "I will send help."

If he is alone, he will go over to her unarmed and say..."I am sorry, I never meant for this to get so heated."  He will withdraw his dagger, "I mean what I said, I will send help."

If the other dagger is within reach, he will also retreive it.


----------



## Scotley

*The Standoff*

Radoon and Marienna move over to the woman. "I am sorry too," she rasps, "this place is getting too me. Part of our group has vanished and I've seen many strange things here. I was trying to get back upstairs to look for our missing comrads. I couldn't not locate them. We were at the gaming tables and the others were in a private room. When we came back the room was empty and we were told they must have gone back up for the dancing, but I do not trust these people. Then the explosions fires started." Marienna lays a hand on the woman and she sighs as the magic flows into her. While not fully healed the woman looks much better. As you are talking and retrieving your daggers a party of 3 halflings breaks from the crowd and leaps into the waiting gondola, one tosses a flaggon deftly hiting the release at the top of the car and the gondola slips away on it its ropes to be replaced in seconds by another. Three men in fools' motley inside are banging on the door to be let out. 

Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Perhaps you could describe your friends, we may have seen them down here."

Upon the hearing the banging, Radoon will open the vehicle's door and let the fools out.  "I think this is not a place you want to be, there is nothing but chaos here and those in charge are asking everyone to evaculate."

OCC - I think the DM may be trying to get us to stay down here Mikey.  What do you think.  I personally am in no shape to get into any more fights, however, I'd hate to leave any unfinished business or miss any clues that might be available inthe rukus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I am sorry too," she rasps, "this place is getting too me. Part of our group has vanished and I've seen many strange things here. I was trying to get back upstairs to look for our missing comrads. I couldn't not locate them. We were at the gaming tables and the others were in a private room. When we came back the room was empty and we were told they must have gone back up for the dancing, but I do not trust these people. Then the explosions fires started."




"I suppose we could help this lovely lady find her friends.  Probably not the smartest thing I've ever suggested, but as they say, _'Nuair a bhionn an fion istigh, bionn an ciall amuigh!'_  It doesn't look like we're getting topside anytime soon, anyway.  I've left most of my better toys aboard ship - that'll teach me to come to a party unprepared for _any_ sort of revelry that might come my way!"


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you could describe your friends, we may have seen them down here."
> 
> Upon the hearing the banging, Radoon will open the vehicle's door and let the fools out.  "I think this is not a place you want to be, there is nothing but chaos here and those in charge are asking everyone to evaculate."
> 
> OCC - I think the DM may be trying to get us to stay down here Mikey.  What do you think.  I personally am in no shape to get into any more fights, however, I'd hate to leave any unfinished business or miss any clues that might be available inthe rukus.




Radoon frees the fools, but seeing the fallen staff and blood they decide to ride back up remaining in the gondola if you'll let them continue. 

OOC: I would not presume to direct your actions. I merely revealed that others had experiences similar to your own. You now have control of the gondola's and may ride up if you either convince someone to operate the release or duplicate the halflings' feat of tossing something at it. Of course if you choose to explore down here some more that's okay too...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon chuckles to himself, closes the carriage door and sends them on their way.  To Rook and M., "What are your feelings?  Should we stay and help them find their friends?  It might allow us to continue seaching down here with increased numbers..."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn slides forward to support Morwyn.  He stabs the woman holding the poker with his rapier.  (Attack roll (1d20+7=25) , Damage (1d6+4=9) )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Six one way, half dozen the other.  I'm game for either!"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack the witch again, with the tried and true; swing, stab, swing (1d20+10=19, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+5=25).  crit threat (1d20+5=10) 

Damage (1d10+4=10, 1d10+4=12) 

OOC: I'm assuming that the 13 doesn't hit; and darn it, I didn't get the crit.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn slides forward to support Morwyn.  He stabs the woman holding the poker with his rapier.  (Attack roll (1d20+7=25) , Damage (1d6+4=9) )




OOC: I believe a die roll of 18 with a Rapier is a crit threat. Did you roll to confirm? The AC is 15.


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn's axe falls twice and the witch drops in a heap at his feet. The other women cry out and redouble their efforts. 

OOC: I need to resolve Finn's possible crit before doing their attacks.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  You are right, almighty DM.  I forgot about that number, thought it was 19-20.  Anways, 
Crit Check (1d20+7=23).  Goes for double damage.


----------



## Scotley

Finn's deft bladework pierces the woman's chest and she too crumples to the floor in a heap. Captain deGrasse's pistol booms again hitting the other woman in the room. Seeing her companions fall and sorely wounded, she drops her weapon and falls to her knees with a sob and grabs the fallen witch. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will look to M., "It seems Rook and I are both indiferent to both choices...Do you have a preference?"


----------



## Scotley

*The stand off*

Marienna tosses her hair and says, "My preference is for decisive men of action. But since you ask, I think we should consider why we are here. It isn't for flirting, dancing, drinking, gaming or to get into brawls. We are trying to find out what happened to Allois and who might have taken him and where he is. What ever we do next should relate to that."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon lets another chuckle out, "Now I am having fun!!"  Looking to Rook, "Don't you just love a beautiful woman that speaks her mind?  You always know where you stand!!  That I respect!!"
Well then...

To the magic user, "I did not catch you and your friends names."   Once introductions are made, Radoon will say, "If you'd like we can help you search a bit, we are all a little beat up ourselves, so we might have to leave before we can search all the rooms but nonetheless..."


----------



## Scotley

*The Standoff*

Addressing Radoon. "Very well sir, my name is Mage Elizabeth Winterfold of the Shield Arm. My companions are Dame Valerie Deergood, Sir Bain Tillbury and Sir Arthur Windfold. These fellows that accompany me are Sir Bain's brother Rodney and my cousin Loris." She makes an expansive gesture at her companions, "We would be most greatful for your help." Marienna pulls out a couple of potions and hands them to Rook and Radoon. Tapping them with one of her own she says, "bottoms up. Might as well get our strength up if we are going back in." 

OOC: Potions of Cure light wounds good for 1d8+3. Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

potion (1d8+3=8)

"Salute".  As soon as everyone is ready, we will begin to make our way against the crowd.  I will watch the ground as we go and pick up any loose daggers I may see laying around.  I know it is a long shot but maybe in the hurry to leave, some folks could have dropped their single allowed weapon.

Radoon will keep up the conversation as best he can with Elizabeth, trying to find out how they came to be at the party and who is missing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Potion (Cure Light Wounds) (1d8+3=6)

"A pleasure, ladies, gentlemen.  Shall we explore a bit?"

Rook will keep an eye out for _bata_/Belaying Pins (with the nautical theme, surely there are some of these around?) as well as daggers.  If he spots daggers, he'll give them to Radoon.


----------



## Scotley

*The Standoff*

OOC: Rook and Radoon please roll search check.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

(Search Check) 1d20+11=20


----------



## Scotley

*The Standoff*

Rook glances about for a suitable weapon. His eyes immediately fall on the fallen Ogre's greatclub. The thing is a massive tree trunk (large greatclub) and not exactly a light weapon. He muses that given time he could whittle a half dozen bata and a quarterstaff from it. He notes that a couple of men in the crowd have belaying pins or clubs tucked into belts. Perhaps he could talk someone into parting with one?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

search for loose daggers (1d20=6) 

"Hey, were are my daggers?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook moves quickly toward one of the men with belaying pins.  Putting a strong sense of urgency into his voice, he says:

"Quick, man, my companions and I believe we can stop this madness and insure that everyone gets topside safely, but I need weapons.  Those belaying pins should do well enough!  No time to waste -- let me borrow them and I'll get them back to you a quickly as I can!"

Bluff Check (1d20+3=22)


----------



## Scotley

*At the gondolas*

While Radoon searches in vain for a dagger, Rook manages to talk a pair of intoxicated sailors out of their belaying pins. There remains a press of people waiting for someone to put the gondolas back in service. From here the only ways to go are back  up on the gondola or press through the waiting people to the casino, ampetheater, private rooms and back areas as yet unexplored. 

OOC: What now?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: Sorry for the delay; last minute trip.  I'm also travelling tomorrow and Thursday; not sure how much internet access I'll have.

IC: "Mr. Finn, will you please see what information you can get out of this individual as to the layout of this barge, any opponents we might face, any word of Allois; you know the drill."  In the meantime, I'll search the room.  I'll also search the bodies, but only to the extent allowed by the survivor, as I don't want to have to take any additional unnecessary risks.

OOC: I'll take 20 on the search for a result of 18, with my penalties.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> While Radoon searches in vain for a dagger, Rook manages to talk a pair of intoxicated sailors out of their belaying pins. There remains a press of people waiting for someone to put the gondolas back in service. From here the only ways to go are back  up on the gondola or press through the waiting people to the casino, ampetheater, private rooms and back areas as yet unexplored.
> 
> OOC: What now?




OCC,  Scott, I was not really looking in detail, I only wanted to keep an eye out as we proceed.    

Radoon will ask Elizabeth to leave one of her servants here to operate the gondola.  It might be better if there are less folks down here.

"I guess were off to see the wizard."  Radoon will take the lead to seek out new frontiers and boldly go where no man has gone before.


----------



## Scotley

*The Search upstairs*

Morwyn begins his search while Captain DeGrasse reloads and tries to watch both doors at once. Morwyn quickly recovers two of the now familiar northman hunting knives as well as the wand of Contagion (36 charges). As he begins to search the fallen women the remaining on protests, but Morwyn recovers a handful of coins and gems from pouches. (25 gp in assorted coins, three 10 gp moonstones, 4 100 gp pearls, three walrus tusk ivory tiles carved with complex scenes that might be magical or holy in some way.) The meat grilling appears to be whale or sea lion along with boiling root vegetables in a small pot. A fur hangs in the other door. Morwyn finds nothing other than a few mundane items for cooking, a salt cellar, some earthenware plates and cups and a really foul smelling skin of fermented raindeer milk.


----------



## Scotley

*The new fronteer.*

Once the gondolas start working again the press in the hallway begins to ease. At first more people are coming in, but soon all the gondolas coming down are empty, while those going back up are full. The dwarven brothers clap Radoon on the back for breaking the stalemate and giving them a chance to ride up. As the press eases, Elizabeth and Rodney join Rook, Marienna and Radoon in working their way through the press back toward the main rooms. After a stuggle, the group finds itself in the mostly empty ampetheater near the stage. The staff have put out some small fires and are righting tables and chairs. The room is still smokey. No one is performing and only a handful of people continue to sit drinking at tables. A few seem to be lightly wounded, perhaps they reatreated from the press in the hall. From here you can either go to the casino, back to the concealed door with the Ogre you met earlier, or into the back areas through one of the private rooms. You could also cross the stage and enter the performers area.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Hmmm, performer's area, dressing room sounds interesting.  If Radoon is leading this bunch, he will head thata way.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I don't think Rook will object to your choosen course, but we'll give him a chance to chime in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Whither thou goest, I'll tag along . . ."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Morwyn begins his search while Captain DeGrasse reloads and tries to watch both doors at once. Morwyn quickly recovers two of the now familiar northman hunting knives as well as the wand of Contagion (36 charges). As he begins to search the fallen women the remaining on protests, but Morwyn recovers a handful of coins and gems from pouches. (25 gp in assorted coins, three 10 gp moonstones, 4 100 gp pearls, three walrus tusk ivory tiles carved with complex scenes that might be magical or holy in some way.) The meat grilling appears to be whale or sea lion along with boiling root vegetables in a small pot. A fur hangs in the other door. Morwyn finds nothing other than a few mundane items for cooking, a salt cellar, some earthenware plates and cups and a really foul smelling skin of fermented raindeer milk.




While Morwyn searched, Finn used one of the extra furs to extinguish the smoldering fire from the overturned brazier.  Finding the fermented milk, Finn gets a cup, and prepares a drink of it for the prisoner.  "Here, lass, this won't take away your pain, but it may dull it some."    

For the DM [sblock]Scott, Finn will sleight of hand his drink flask while preparing the drink, and doctor the cup with some of the elixir Captain Marin gifted him with.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]I sent you the contents of the bundle via email. My copy of that email is in a retired computer in the attic. What does the elixer do?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The Green Room*

As you pass through the ampetheater Radoon notices a dagger on one of the tables. It looks as if it has much more experience attacking meals than foes and it is a little rustly with a loose tang, but servicable. It lays next to a half eaten platter of roast duck. There is only a small backstage area, it consists of a 'Green Room' where a small troop of acrobats and a couple of singers are chatting, A room of animal pens where a woman in shiney costume is loading some small dogs into cages, a props room where the performers store their gear, and two rooms labled Men's Dressing Room and Ladies' dressing room. A group of young halflings emerge from the Men's dressing room wearing 'street' clothes and bragging about their casino winnings. 

More later...


----------



## Scotley

*The Green Room*

As Rook, Radoon and Marienna are looking over the green room with their new found companions, a beautiful chesnut haired woman emerges from the dressing room. She carries a small valise in one hand and daubs at tears on her cheeks with a cloth in the other. She wears a fine gown of deep green covered by a plain dark cloak of much less expense.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM.
[sblock]  Actually, Scott, you described the stuff in the old thread.  I quoted the entire spoiler below.  I will also give the girl a small mental push to encourage her to drink.

The flap is held down by a lace. On the flap is a tooled emblem of a cresting wave. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. The bag contains an odd shaped sheathed dagger, a letter in an evelope, a money pouch with a piece of jewelry held to it by a couple of stitches, a silver flask in a leather belt case. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Finn. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The flask is filled with a good spiced rum, but it has another function. When a ring around the neck is twisted an extra dose can be added to the liquid being poured, currently the flask is loaded with three doses of an alchemical compound that loosens the tongue. The victom must make a DC:16 fortitude save or is an a -3 on will saves, and checks to resist bluff, intimidate and diplomacy checks. The mechanism is such that one can pour a safe drink for himself, twist the ring and pass the flask to someone else who will then pour a tainted drink for themselves. The dose is delivered even when drinking directly from the flask. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined--one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a woman's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. The hilt is studded with a polished piece of amber in which a small dragonfly is trapped. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. The hilt is studded with a large aquamarine over which a silver filegree in the shape of a cresting wave has been laid. However, the weapon is large for a dagger and heavy due to the twin blades and thick hilt guard making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4+1). The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The jewelry is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. There are three other crystals set in a pattern about the blue stone on silver wires. The piece serves as a Cognizance Crystal with 7 power points and also allows the wielder to use the Empathy Psionic Power twice a day at 3rd level at no cost. The pouch has an emblem of crossed cannons on it. It contains an extra dimentional space similar to a bag of holding, but specifically made to hold wooden quick loaders containing a powder charge, wadding and ball sized for a pistol. There are 20 such holders and they may be refilled. Because they are safely held in an extradimetional space they are not subject to critical mass as well as damp or fire that the owner may be exposed to. The coin pouch contains 3 pearls worth 100 gp each, assorted lessor gems worth a total of 100 gp and 50 gp in assorted coins. The potions bottles contain doses of Cure Moderate Wounds. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The prisoner*

For Finn [sblock]Doh, I spent 30 minutes looking for that post. I ran across a reference saying I had emailed you.[/sblock] 

The woman takes the drink and chokes it down. She seems less upset after that, but still under great stress. 

Actions?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn settles to the floor tailor fashion next to the young woman.  "I know the loss is hard, lass, but keening for her will not bring her back.  We would not have harmed her save she decided to harm us.  We would rather not harm anyone.  We are looking for a friend of ours, perhaps you have seen or heard of him recently.  His name is Allois, and he has very pale skin and dark hair.  Does he sound familiar?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As Rook, Radoon and Marienna are looking over the green room with their new found companions, a beautiful chesnut haired woman emerges from the dressing room. She carries a small valise in one hand and daubs at tears on her cheeks with a cloth in the other. She wears a fine gown of deep green covered by a plain dark cloak of much less expense.




Radoon, will look at the rest of the party, in anticipation of who might like to speak with her.  If no one else makes a move to engage in conversation, Radoon will approach her, never to shy to speak to a prettygirl.

"What seems to be causing such a beautiful face to shed such tears?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Interrogation*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn settles to the floor tailor fashion next to the young woman.  "I know the loss is hard, lass, but keening for her will not bring her back.  We would not have harmed her save she decided to harm us.  We would rather not harm anyone.  We are looking for a friend of ours, perhaps you have seen or heard of him recently.  His name is Allois, and he has very pale skin and dark hair.  Does he sound familiar?"




Wiping a tear from her eye the woman blinks, then speaks in a heavy northern accent, "I think I saw that man once. On the boat from Ice Watch. A gaunt, unkempt fellow? Ragor kept him locked away most of the time, but I was asked to take him food once."


----------



## Scotley

*The tear stained woman.*

Radoon can almost hear Marienna's eyes rolling behind him at his words. 

OOC: Diplomacy Check?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"What man are you refering to?"

diplomacy check (1d20=10)


----------



## Scotley

*The Green Room*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "What man are you refering to?"
> 
> diplomacy check (1d20=10)




OOC: I included Finn's post in the other in hopes of preventing confusion. As luck would have it, both halves of the party are dealing with crying women as the same time. I didn't plan it that way. The post above was intended for Finn and Morwyn. Your own roll was not suffiecient to distract the lady Radoon met from her tears so...

The woman makes a sort of 'talk to the hand' gesture at Radoon and says, "I just want to leave this place," and begins walking toward the door.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

My bad,  It was clear from the quote'd box.  I was just in a hurry and did not read it fully.  Sorry.

I guess in that case, we will continue on.  How many  other exits are there from here?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: I'll be out of town until sometime Sunday (fairly early, I hope).  Will check back then!


----------



## Scotley

*The Green Room*

OOC: Since Rook is busy...

Marienna goes after the sobbing woman along with Elizabeth. They speak to her for a moment in hushed tones. Radoon notes Marienna rolling her eyes when the woman isn't looking at her. Soon the woman goes on her way and Marienna and Elizabeth return. Snorting Marienna says some colorful unkind things about the selfish self-absorbed woman. 

OOC: You have explored the performer's areas the only exits are onto the stage or into an aisle (the vomitoriam) in the ampetheater. Which way?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Ragor, you say?  Is he still here at Mermaid's Rest?  Maybe I can talk to him to find our friend.  Are there other people here who might know more about my friend, or who can help you with your departed friend?"  Finn puts on the sympathetic uncle demeanor, working to get as much information as possible.


----------



## Scotley

*Finn's interrogation*

"Ragor's still here. He went out to see what all the noise was in the Masque. He'll be back soon. Most of the rest of the people from the boat are at the yard."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Since Rook is busy...
> 
> Marienna goes after the sobbing woman along with Elizabeth. They speak to her for a moment in hushed tones. Radoon notes Marienna rolling her eyes when the woman isn't looking at her. Soon the woman goes on her way and Marienna and Elizabeth return. Snorting Marienna says some colorful unkind things about the selfish self-absorbed woman.
> 
> OOC: You have explored the performer's areas the only exits are onto the stage or into an aisle (the vomitoriam) in the ampetheater. Which way?




"I always wanted to be famous . . .  Shall we explore the stage area?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"After you, my large, dark friend"


----------



## Scotley

*All the world's a stage*

Rook, Radoon and the others check out the small backstage area first. It is pretty basic as most of the acts require minimal sets and props. The foot lights are everburning torches with screens that move up and down to vary the light. Soon they wander out on the stage itself. No is performing any more. With the fairly bright lights at your feet it is somewhat difficult to see the dim upper areas of the ampetheater from the stage. Marienna pulls a couple of levers and reduces the light directly in front of the stage, leaving the side lights on. This gives you a pretty good view. 

OOC: Spot checks please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

spot check (1d20+5=7) 

hey, where did everyone go?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Spot Check (1d20+8=27)

"Radoon, how many times have I told you not to look directly into bright lights?  Well, don't worry - those spots you're seeing should go away in a few minutes!  In the meantime, look over there . . ."


----------



## Scotley

*All the world's a stage...*

For Rook Only [sblock]The undead are mostly human and appear to have been local to the 'Rest in life. In addition to the large group of undead, Rook notices an unusual collection of fellows coming from one of the private rooms upstairs and working their way down toward the concealed door where you encountered the Ogre at the desk and Marienna bluffed your way out. They look like they have been in a fight or two and have weapons in hand. It includes Three men, one a richly clad merchant looking fellow, another in dark green with long blonde hair and a third in the costume of a Rake. There are also two of the Ogre guards as well. The rakish looking fellow seems to be in charge and their is something about him that tugs at Rooks memory...[/sblock]

As Rook and Radoon are looking out from the stage there is a crash as a large group of people, perhaps two dozen come bursting out of a set of double doors well up in the ampetheater. A couple of the remaining patrons in the room scream and begin to run away. Radoon isn't sure what the trouble is, but Marienna cries out, "Gods! So many undead. We must do something!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

For GM Only:

[sblock]Would he happen to remind Rook of a former sailing mate by the name of Michael?[/sblock]

" . . . at that group of people trying to sneak from the private rooms and out the concealed door!"

OOC: Please feel free to read the spoiler for Rook in Scott's last post for a description of the people.


----------



## Scotley

*All the world's a stage*

For Rook only [sblock]Yep.[/sblock] 

The undead begin to split up and attack people in the room. Several of them charge up at the party mentioned above. So far none have rushed those of you on the stage, but it seems likely that they will. Getting a better look at them these undead appear to be intellegent and are even communicating with one another, but the flesh shows some signs of decay making it clear they are undead. However, you have never encountered undead quite like these before.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Ragor's still here. He went out to see what all the noise was in the Masque. He'll be back soon. Most of the rest of the people from the boat are at the yard."




"Hmm, lass, and what does this Ragor look like?  Maybe we saw him on the way back here.  And where is this yard where every one else is?"


----------



## Scotley

*Finn's Interogation*

The woman gives a brief description of a powerfully built man in hide and furs. You are pretty sure it is the fellow who came out to deal with the woman who was bitten by the undead baracuda in the water. She is fairly vague about the 'yard' though they came here in a boat it has a floating wall around it. You'd guess it is the place you've already identfied as a potintial trouble spot.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - what are our exit opens from the stage and room below?


----------



## Scotley

*Options from the stage*

There is a small orcestra pit, but it is an easy matter to leave the stage via one of two ramps to get to the seating areas of the ampetheater. You can return to the backstage areas and exit the tunnel, which will also lead you to a different place in the ampetheater. From the ampetheater you can return to the gondolas, go to the casino, go through the concealed door to where you encountered the ogre guard, or go through the private rooms to the as yet unexplored back areas.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will draw _Drochthuarach_ and a belaying pin (muttering under his breath the entire time about wishing he had _DúbhRásúr_, or at least his _bata_) and ready himself for battle as Radoon looks for an easier (and probably healthier) way out.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Does Radoon now see the unusally clad fellows?  Do the undead seem to be moving away from this group?  As if they are being turned?

"Let us go backstage and back to the tunnel, I believ there are places back there we have not yet seen.  I believe this is where I saw the animal marks on the wall."  

OCC - is this correct, Scott?
Also, when we were in the room with the Ogre, did we see another door, other than the concealed one we entered?


----------



## Scotley

*View from the stage*

OOC: Radoon can see the party appearently led by Michael Storm some distance above them making their way to toward the concealed door. The undead are not fleeing from them, but instead seem to have come rushing into the ampetheater to attack them. At least a dozen are swarming the group, though Michael and the ogres have managed to slay a couple already. Many more of the undead are running around attacking any living thing in the huge room. People are running and screaming. A few of the undead have noticed your group on the stage and are coming down toward you. The concealed door behind which you found the ogre guard sargent did have additional doors beyond him. The back area where you saw the animal marks was though one of the private rooms high above the stage. Hope that clears things up. I'll try to get a map up this morning.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"That Damn Storm!!  If there were not all these undead to deal with, I'd go kill him myself!"

"Let's get out of here!"  Radoon will lead the group backstage to the tunnel.


----------



## Scotley

*Exit Stage Left...*

As you begin to exit the stage three of the undead climb on. Two of them begin to make a strange noise not quite singing yet somehow appealling and even alluring. As they move toward you they almost seem to dance. Their unearthy not-quite-music sounds draw you to stop and listen. Distantly, you notice that the blonde fellow with Michael is also singing. His song seems to grate on your nerves trying to distract you from the beautiful sounds of the undead. Fortunately, he is far enough away that you can ignore him to listen to the undead.

OOC: Will saves for Rook and Radoon please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

will save (1d20+4=16) 

Are saves ideal low?  so would a +4 actually be a minus?

I am guessing that Michael's Blond haried fellow is singing to keep the undead at bay.  Not sure if Radoon would know this, but am guessing so?  He will try and keep his wis about him and like all good sailors listen to everything around him but not tune into any one thing.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Are saves ideal low?  so would a +4 actually be a minus?




OOC: Nope the genius of the D20 system is that you always want to roll high. Unlike the old days with sometimes you needed to roll low. Fortunately, 16 is just what you needed to avoid the undead siren song. The blonde guy is in fact using Bardic countersong to help the others resist the undead song. Unfortunately, on the stage you are out of range to benefit. 

Radoon finds the queer songs alluring, but is able to just pull himself away with an effort of will. Radoon knows that it is a trap. Marienna seems to share this awareness and holds her spear ready. Elizabeth seems to be trying to decide if she should use her wand to summon another wasp. However, Radoon hears a clatter as Rodney drops his blade and begins to walk forward, entranced by the music of the undead.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will grab Rodney and guide him backstage, and hopefully out of the song's range.

"Come along, Elizabeth, can you grab his blade?"   Radoon will make a beeline for backstage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Will Save (1d20+2=18) 

Rook shakes his head as if to rid himself of an annoying buzz.  Noticing what's going on around him, he grabs Rodney's other arm to help Radoon get the man backstage.  He tries to keep an eye on the undead behind as well.


----------



## Scotley

*Exit Stage Left*

It would appear that the Warlock (Michael Storm) has recognized the party as well, for as they retreat from the stage he shouts down. "Typical of them to flee numbers and save themselves rather than innoncent bystanders." His own group are fighting against superior numbers, but so far holding their own. Michael blasts one with his magic while the ogre smashes one flat with a large great club and another is wounded by another of his party. 

As you fall back Rodney goes reluctantly. One of the undead approaches while the other two continue to 'sing' and Marienna jabs at it with her long spear trying to hold it back, but she misses.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will do all can to keep his temper from flaring.  He mutters something under his breath about cowards, fleeing the ship and he should have dealt with him when he had a chance.

If we are able to close the door of the backstage area on the undead and maybe move something in front of the door to keep them from entering, we will.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will lash out at the approaching undead if he gets a chance and if such action is needed to make space to allow the doors to be shut.

_Well, it cannot be said that I did not try to make accomodations for the man - he's made his bed!_

“Cuir sioa ar ghabhar agus is gabhar I gcónai é!”


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Rook may indeed take a stab at an approaching undead. They are AC 14.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook strikes quickly and precisely with Dagger and Belaying Pin:

To Hit (1d20+4=17, 1d20+3=15)

Damage (1d4+4=6, 1d4+2=3)


----------



## Scotley

*Exit Stage Left*

As Radoon and Elizabeth continue to pull Rodney to the backstage area. Rook easily strikes the undead, apparently some sort of sailor laborer in life, with dagger and pin. It continues to follow and it reaches (1d20+4=24) out and slashes (hp damage and temp wisdom damage respectively) (1d6+1=2, 1d4=1) Rook's neck. Only a well timed dodge saves him from a more serious wound. Meanwhile, Michael Storm is trying to rally the other Masque goers in the ampetheater to fight rather than be cut down by the undead. He shouts "Dammit People, Rally, Rally and sing against these foul undead whose claws are as deadly as their song. Rally Dammit Rally and sing to save your own lives". Several have already been brutally slain while others seem to have been fascinated by the undead 'song' and are standing helpless as the undead caress them and whisper in their ears. Michael even sings a rousing song:

"Fighting Sailors from the Sea, Fearless men who sail and die...Men who mean just what they say, the brave men of the Green Berets.. Silver Sails upon their chest, these are men the Empire's Best, 100 men will test today but only three will win the Green Beret....

Trained to live on sailing seas, trained in combat ship to ship, men who fight by night and day...COURAGE take from the Green Beret...Silver sails upon their chest, these are men the Empire's Best, 100 men will test today but only three will win the Green Beret

Back at port a young wife weeps, her Green Beret has meet his fate, he has died for the Empires Sake...leaving her his last request..Put silver sails on my son's chest, make him one of the Empire's Best....he will be a man they will test one day...have him win the Green Beret"


OOC: threat roll (1d20+4=14) I took the liberty of applying your Dodge bonus to this attack. I didn't think you'd mind since it avoided a crit.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Rook strikes quickly and precisely with Dagger and Belaying Pin:
> 
> To Hit (1d20+4=17, 1d20+3=15)
> 
> Damage (1d4+4=6, 1d4+2=3)




OOC: Shouldn't Rook get Scout skirmish bonus damage as they are moving as well as attacking this round???


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

You are correct, but I wasn't sure he'd moved the required 10' or more.  I'll let you determine that, and roll Skirmish Damage (1d6=6) just in case.

In the meantime, Rook is down to 4 hit points - I should have been keeping close watch when I agreed to forge ahead, but then, we do have a job to do!

IC:

"Medic!"


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Captain, I think this lass was basically a serving girl for our foes, she does not seem to know much of the tactical situation.  But I believe she has seen Allois on their original ship, the one that we thought was a possible enemy.  And reinforcements for her friends may be on the way."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

roll to stay awake upon listening to that boring song of Michael's (1d20=10)


----------



## Scotley

*Exit stage left*

Upon seeing Rook fight the undead, Michael shouts down, "I knew Radoon to be of faint heart but had felt you to be a different sort Master Rook..Rallly bravehearts, rally to me and lets send these foul creatures back to the abyss." Marienna abandons the attack to tend Rook's wounds. As her hand touches his back, he feels the all too familiar warmth of Marienna's healing magic (2d8+6=16). 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will again stab with his dagger and bludgeon with the borrowed belaying pin:

To Hit (1d20+4=22, 1d20+3=15) and

Damage (1d4+4=8, 1d4+2=4).

OOC: Definitely no Skirmish Bonus this time (did it help on Rook's last attacks?)

IC: 

"Radoon, I'll hold the door as long as there are creatures attacking us!  Get Rodney somewhere and help him shake off the effects of that cursed song!  My Lady, my thanks for the pick me up.  You should go with Radoon and see if you can do aught for Rodney.  I should be OK here for now - they can come at me only one at a time!"


----------



## Scotley

*Battle in the Doorway*

Rook holds the stage door now and easily drops his wounded foe. Another moves in, but won't get an attack yet. Meanwhile, Radoon and Elizabeth have Rodney back in the props area and are trying to help him shake the effects of the song. However, he still seems dazed. Marienna moves to help. 

OOC: Yes, I gave Rook his skirmish bonus last time out. We should really roll initiative now and Rook has another foe before him in the doorway. He would guess she was a 2 copper streetwalker in life. Her now smeared heavy cosmetics and torn revealing clothes serve to make the animated corpse all the more distrubing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Initiative (1d20+7=15)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Is there eanything large in this room that we could use to block the doorway?

"I swear to god, if I see that Michael Storm in front of me again, I will end his life!  Acting like we are cowards when he himself is not fighting those bones for the innocents, he always has a hidden agenda - the most dishonest person ever I met!"


----------



## Scotley

*The prop room*

OOC: Rook has initiative.

Radoon sets about looking for something to block the door. There are some small props, things like chairs, hoops and stands from the animal acts as well as some bigger pieces of scenary that look pretty flimsy. There are however a large number of sandbags about used for weighting things.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

To Hit (1d20+4=20, 1d20+3=20) 

Damage (1d4+4=7, 1d4+2=4) 

OOC: Does the door open toward the Undead or toward Radoon and party?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: DM flips a coin and....the door opens toward the party. 

Rook's blade and pin strike the undead streetwalker, but she is undaunted and attacks (1d20+4=9) at Rook, but is unable to strike. Distantly, Rook can see that the ogre has returned from the concealed door and brought the ogre guard sargent you encountered earlier with him. Meanwhile, Michael continues encourage others in the ampetheater. Several are fighting with some success, but many more have fallen to the undead or been charmed. Marienna apparently decides the only hope for Rodney is to stop the undead's singing. Her spear lances (1d20+5=6) paste Rook very nearly grazing his side and completely missing the undead foe. At present there are only the wounded whore in the door and one other undead presses to attack at the doorway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

To Hit (1d20+4=20, 1d20+3=8) 

Damage (1d4+4=5) 

Rook's strangely twisted blade jabs out from his defense, again piercing the side of the strange undead streetwalker.  Unfortunately, his frantic twisting to avoid a spear in his side from behind throws off his aim with the off hand, and his swing with the belaying pin goes wide.

With solid evidence that Marienna is again at his side, he speaks to her.  "Can you hold the door?  I'm not at my best when I can't move around!"


----------



## Scotley

*The doorway*

Marienna's spear impales the foe before Rook and it crumples. "I can hold here if they don't come at us in too great a number."  Another foe is moving to fill the recently vacated spot before the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I'll stay close by."

Rook tumbles (1d20+12=29) into a slide past the undead moving toward the door and attacks him as he whisks by.

To Hit (1d20+4=21, 1d20+3=8) 

To Damage (1d4+4=6) & Skirmish Bonus (1d6=1) 

As he comes up, he'll quickly scan the room for opponents in the appropriate range to take advantage of his mobility and not so far from the door he couldn't get back to help Marienna on his action if needed.

For GM Only:

[sblock]I'm not sure what the singing/spell is that's affecting us - and it doesn't really matter as Rook made his save - but it may not be effective against him anyway.  As an outsider, he's not subject to attacks that affect humanoids.  I'd forgotten about that until I was looking over his character sheet just now.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Back to work.*

OOC: For Rook only [sblock]I modeled it on the harpy's song. I'll have to do some reading. Glad you caught it.[/sblock] 

Rook tumbles back into the fray wounding the undead in the doorway as he passes. The creature's feably attempt to strike the tumbler isn't even close. Coming to his feet across the stage, Rook notes that their is a fellow fending off two of the undead using a small blade and a silver serving platter about 20' from the stage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Tumble (1d20+12=25) 

Rook bobs and weaves across the stage to the fellow facing two undead, attempting to strike one of them with Dagger and Belaying Pin (1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=8) but missing badly with both.  Rising smoothly to his feet, a spares an abashed glance at his missed target before heading back to help Marienna again.

OOC: I went ahead and posted my action even though Radoon's not posted anything yet.  We'll be out on a sailboat for a couple of hours and then to dinner, so it'll be late before I can check in again.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Sorry, have a really big project due by tomorrow so posting has not been easy.  I am still at work now.

Scott,
My idea was to see if there was a chair, bureau or such to block the door with.  A chair might be the best, propped under the door knob, especially if it opens inward.

Radoon moves a chair and a couple of sand bags to the door.  He will enlist everyone's help to close the door on the skeltons, hopefully breaking off arms in the process and then prop the chair behind the door.  Radoon thinks this may aid Rodney in overcoming the song, if the door helps mute the sound.

Finally, the ogres are in the outer room correct, not our current room?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will look around quickly to try to locate the undead singer.

Search Check (1d20+11=31) 

OOC: Scott, I didn't know if this would be spot or search.  I don't intend Rook to spend a full action looking for the fellow, so if Spot serves better knock 4 off the bonus and make the roll a 27 instead!


----------



## Scotley

There are in fact still three undead about the room singing. One is now facing Marienna at the door and is most likely the one having an effect on Rodney. Another is the one Rook tried unsuccessfully to hit that is facing the lone warrior. Another is near the middle of the ampetheater, currently not being opposed thought he is embracing a young serving woman as he sings. 

Radoon gathers a stout looking chair and a couple of sandbags at the door where Marienna has just jabbed her foe in the door way with the spear. 

OOC: The ogres are out in the ampetheater while the door is at the left of the stage. Keep in mind that Rook had to leave the stage to make that last attack. If Radoon blocks the door Rook will be trapped outside.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook in the Spotlight*

_OK, Marienna's alright for now, and I need to move.  That young lady seems in trouble - I'll take that one, then see how Marienna's faring.  If she's OK, I'll be back to the lad facing two._

Rook tumbles out of reach of his current foe (1d20+12=28) and across the stage to the undead draining the lass.  He attacks with dagger and belaying pin (1d20+4=17, 1d20+3=10), driving the dagger home where the foul creatures kidney should be for 1d4+4+1d6=11 damage.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the Ampetheater*

OOC: Rook is off the stage at this point. His previous foe was near the stage, but now he has moved further out. 

Rook rolls up and his blade sinks easily into the putried flesh of the undead. It turns to face him hissing and lashing out with a clawed hand, but does not manage to hit acrobatic Rook. The serving woman falls to the floor her eyes rolled back in her head, but apparently still alive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Continuing his methodical butchery, Rook dives and rolls (1d20+12=23) back to the stage and the fellow facing two undead. As he strikes (1d20+4=23, 1d20+3=22) savagely at the singing creature with _Drochthuarach_ and belaying pin in quick succession, he spares a glance for Marienna to make certain she's handling her foe as well.

Crit Check for _Drochthuarach_(1d20+4=18) 

Damage ((1d4+4)+(1d4+4)+(1d4+2)+(1d6)=20)


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

OOC: Unfortunately, undead are not subject to critical hits. It doesn't matter as you have managed to slay the wounded fellow without the extra damage. Marienna is holding her own, I expect that one round of help from Radoon when Mike gets caught up at work will do for that one. 

Rook takes off in a blur of motion avoiding the attack by his most recent foe. He arrives back at the edge of the stage to put one of the undead singers to rest. The man fighting with knife and platter manages to sidestep his own foe and give Rook a positively courtly bow. He quickly returns to his own foe with a well placed stab that staggers, but does not slay.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook - Back to Work*

Launching himself into the air and landing with a slide that would do a baserunner (a what?) proud, Rook again tumbles (1d20+12=28) across and off the stage.  He rises swiftly and smoothly to his feet behind Platter's foe and thumps the foul creature on the noggin with his belaying pin.

To Hit (1d20+4=8, 1d20+3=18) 

Damage (1d4+2=3)


----------



## Scotley

*The battle*

Rook's blow is true and he is rewarded with a spray of rotting brain matter, yet the undead horror seems relatively unhindered by the loss of his occipital lobe. From the look of him, this one likely had pickled his brain with cheap alcohol long ago. Rook's fellow combatant strikes again giving the undead a glancing shoulder blow. He takes a clawed hand to the chest for his trouble, but he continues to fight as well.

OOC: [sblock]Perhaps the baserunner should have used a Louisville Slugger instead?   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Just so he's not doing what everyone expects, Rook decided to stay with this opponent another round.  He strikes with Dagger and Belaying Pin, scoring a weak hit with the dagger.

To Hit (1d20+4=15, 1d20+3=8) 

Damage (1d4+4=5)


----------



## Scotley

*The battle in the ampetheater*

Rook's blow finishes the undead and it crumples to its knees and pitches forward at his feet. The greatful warrior introduces himself, "Brindo Blackwater, a pleasure to meet you sir." He makes an expansive gesture with his blade, "What next?"  An ogre guard, the one that accompanied Michael Storm approaches, and seeing that you have dispatched your foes, turns to burst the spine of an undead that was charming a patron with his greatclub.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> There are in fact still three undead about the room singing. One is now facing Marienna at the door and is most likely the one having an effect on Rodney. Another is the one Rook tried unsuccessfully to hit that is facing the lone warrior. Another is near the middle of the ampetheater, currently not being opposed thought he is embracing a young serving woman as he sings.
> 
> Radoon gathers a stout looking chair and a couple of sandbags at the door where Marienna has just jabbed her foe in the door way with the spear.
> 
> OOC: The ogres are out in the ampetheater while the door is at the left of the stage. Keep in mind that Rook had to leave the stage to make that last attack. If Radoon blocks the door Rook will be trapped outside.




Since Rook has decided to leave the room, Radoon will abandon blocking the door and instead try to finish off the Britney Spears.


Radoon will move deftly and quickly for a man of his age.  Watching him smoothly draw a dagger with each hand is a thing of beauty.  When he finally gets near M., she swears she sees him wink at her before he cuts the singing zombie to bits

Raddon's attack (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=12)

Raddon's attack (1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=12)

Radoon's damage (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7)

OCC - Scott, don't know his AC, so just match up the rolls.  Do I only get that 4th attack if I throw my weapon, I was wondering since it came from the master thrower proficiency.


----------



## Scotley

*Back stage*

OOC: Two attacks with the primary hand and one with the off hand unless you took improved two weapon fighting. The fourth attack is when throwing. Three will be more than adequate as Marienna and Rook have already had a piece of Britany. 

The wiley sailor smoothly cuts down the undead harlot at the door. For the moment the stage is free of battle though there is still excitement out in the ampetheater. Only one of the undead is still singing their charming song, but Sir Rodney remains entranced. Marienna puts an arm around Radoon for a brief hug. "Nice moves for an old guy," she adds with a smile. Her face is flushed from the excitement of battle and she has managed to lose the hat that was part of her costume letting her hair fly free.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: 

Oops - misread the post about the one sucking life from the woman and thought he was already dead again.    

BTW - Sorry about not posting more today.  Been on the road back to J Town.

IC:

Rook will sprint over to the Lone Singer, attempting to pierce and wallop.  Unfortunately, his decision not to tumble this time seems to have thrown off his aim, as he rolls To Hit (1d20+4=6, 1d20+3=13)


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

The singer undead returns (1d20+4=15) Rook's attack, but with success (HP and wisdom damage repectively) (1d6+1=5, 1d4=2). Brindo follows close on Rook's heels, but also fails to hit. Around you the battle continues, but it appears that the undead are now on the loosing side. However, they don't seem to know it as those that remain continue to fight fiercely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

For GM Only:

[sblock]Scott, are these touch attacks?  My AC should be 19 (20 w/ Dodge Bonus) otherwise.  If they are touch attacks, it should be 15 (16 w/ Dodge).  On those rounds where I skirmish, AC would be one higher than those detailed above.[/sblock]

Rook strikes back (1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=7) at the horrific creature, but the ferocity of it's attack left him reeling and he misses badly.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> For GM Only:
> 
> [sblock]Scott, are these touch attacks?  My AC should be 19 (20 w/ Dodge Bonus) otherwise.  If they are touch attacks, it should be 15 (16 w/ Dodge).  On those rounds where I skirmish, AC would be one higher than those detailed above.[/sblock]
> 
> Rook strikes back (1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=7) at the horrific creature, but the ferocity of it's attack left him reeling and he misses badly.




OOC: For Rook [sblock]They are touch attacks. You were not skirmishing last time out. Your sheet lists 14 and I added one for dodge which is why I thought the 15 was a hit. You might want to update. I couldn't find a clear listing on your .pdf for touch ac so I went with the plain text posting of Rook.[/sblock] 

The undead takes a wound from Brindo, and reaches (1d20+4=7) for Rook again, but he manages to avoid the blow with ease.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Furious at allowing the creature to slip past his guard, Rook lashes out with dagger and pin (1d20+4=23, 1d20+3=20), finding the creatures vulnerable area with each blow.

Damage (1d4+4=8, 1d4+2=5)

OOC: 

Scott, I know Critical Hits don't do any extra damage, but I think it's still cool to roll for them - a precise blow to the kidney is awesome to watch, even if it does no extra damage due to the opponent type.

Crit Check (1d20+4=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Furious at allowing the creature to slip past his guard, Rook lashes out with dagger and pin (1d20+4=23, 1d20+3=20), finding the creatures vulnerable area with each blow.

Damage (1d4+4=8, 1d4+2=5)

OOC: 

Scott, I know Critical Hits don't do any extra damage, but I think it's still cool to roll for them - a precise blow to the kidney is awesome to watch, even if it does no extra damage due to the opponent type.

Crit Check (1d20+4=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Furious at allowing the creature to slip past his guard, Rook lashes out with dagger and pin (1d20+4=23, 1d20+3=20), ripping and bashing the creature's flesh with each blow.

Damage (1d4+4=8, 1d4+2=5)

OOC: 

Scott, I know Critical Hits don't do any extra damage, but I think it's still cool to roll for them - a precise blow to the kidney is awesome to watch, even if it does no extra damage due to the opponent type.

Crit Check (1d20+4=8)


----------



## Scotley

Rook's fearsome attack brings the undead to an end. His dagger plunges into the the things back and rips out a black dried up husk that was once a kidney. A final tap of the belaying pin lays the thing to rest in a heap. The fight seems to be winding down now. More ogres have joined the fray and are mopping up. Radoon and Marienna have slain the undead at the doorway. The singing has stopped. Michael's party looks battered, but he is trying to organize survivors to take them out of this place.


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

Rook's fearsome attack brings the undead to an end. His dagger plunges into the the things back and rips out a black dried up husk that was once a kidney. A final tap of the belaying pin lays the thing to rest in a heap. The fight seems to be winding down now. More ogres have joined the fray and are mopping up. Radoon and Marienna have slain the undead at the doorway. The singing has stopped. Michael's party looks battered, but he is trying to organize survivors to take them out of this place.  More than thirty undead litter the floor along with at least a dozen Masque goers and staff. A few of the those down are alive, but drained of wisdom, while others are dead from wounds. Brindo seems hardly winded from the battle as he places the battered serving tray on a table and slips his blade into his belt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Oops.  See the next Post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

(To Brindo, with a slightly sardonic courtly bow)

"Sorry I was abrupt earlier - I lost track of an opponent and just realized I still had one to finish off just as you were introducing yourself!  I am Rook, and my friends and crewmates over here are Radoon and Marienna.  Also along with us, at least temporarily, are Elizabeth and Sir Rodney."

As he talks, Rook will begin walking toward the door in such a way as to 'guide' Brindo along with him.

_I need to get us through that door before either Michael or Radoon decides to bring their conflict to blows._


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath.*

Brindo follows along apparently eager to meet Rook's companions. Rook gets the distinct impression the fellow is of high birth.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Once Rook is back in the doorway, I will baracade it to keep anything else from coming up behind and we will hopefully continue toward the back.


----------



## Scotley

*BackStage*

Radoon easily blocks the door. 

OOC: What now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will introduce his new friend to the crew.


----------



## Scotley

*Introductions*

"Captain Brindo Blackwater, of the Wave Shadow. A pleasure to meet you all." He bows to the men and kisses the hands of the ladies. Brindo is a handsome man in his early thirties with dark hair that falls to his shoulders in oiled ringlets. He has an equally dark and well oiled gotte and mustache. His skin is tanned and he is lithe and fit. Of average height and weight his personality seems to make him larger. He wore some sort of costume that was largely discarded in the battle leaving him in short trousers of black with gold piping and a sleaveless white undershirt. His large dagger/shortsword is tucked into his belt. He received a minor wound in the battle which Marienna briefly examines and finds unworthy of treatment at this time. "That was a rousing fight I must say. What sort of misbogotten horror were we fighting? I've never seen the like."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"That was a nice bit of fighting back there, we'd love your help a bit with figuring what is going on around here if you are looking for a bit of an adventure.  We intend on helping Elizabeth here find her friends, if they are still around and explore a bit of what might be down here at the same time.  What'd ya say?"


----------



## Scotley

*BackStage*

He looks at Elizabeth coyly and says, "How could I refuse such a fair damsil in distress."  Marienna rolls her eyes and makes a gagging face at Radoon from off to the side where neither Brindo nor Elizabeth can see her.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

not to laugh out loud (1d20=5)

Upon seeing M., Radoon has a difficult time not letting out big bellied laugh.  He does manage to limit it to a chuckle.

"It seems we have an extra blade.  Let's see what we have back here that caused all the ruckus!"


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath*

Hearing no ojection from the others, Radoon leads the little band through the tunnels and briefly out into the ampetheather then into another tunnel into the the back areas behind the private room. They soon discover that their are long curving passages behind each tier of private rooms. They soon find kitchens and storage rooms. Almost all of the staff seem to abandoned the place. From the looks of things you'd guess a few helped themselves to valuable items like silver, crystal, expensive foodstuffs and fine spirits. The wine cellars look particularly bare. A couple of fellows in servingmen's outfits have passed out from too much expensive liquor. 

OOC: Will you go down deeper into the cellars or up into the rooms behind the original private room you were given earlier?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"If Allois is being held here, he'll likely be further down.  However, if he's not here, it would seem we're more likely to find information regarding his whereabouts up here."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"I like the idea of knowing what is above us below descending.  Let's see clear the rooms on this level and then we can drop down a level."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"That works for me as well." 

As they progress, Rook will look for any other belaying pins or daggers laying around.

OOC: Can't roll right now - can't get onto Invisible Castle


----------



## Scotley

The current level is, as noted, storerooms mostly. You do find a handful (6 actually) of kitchen knives that will serve as fair daggers (-1 to hit and doing 1-3 damage). No belaying pins this time around. 

OOC: Up or down?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Pick up a couple for throwing.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will take the rest.  Down.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Waiting for input from the good captains as to whether we should leave or if they have any questions they would like to put to the girl.


----------



## Scotley

*The interogation*

OOC: Last post from James was that he had to go out of town suddenly and might be a while posting. That leaves Finn to make the decisions at this point. 

Captain DeGrasse considers for a moment and says, "See if you can get any more details out of her. Why are they doing this? What's going on?" Captain Morwyn seems lost in thought.


----------



## Scotley

*Going Down*

Rook, Radoon and company make an interesting discovery in the lower floor of larders and cellars. A service entrance if you will. It is much less extravagant than the ornate gondolas you came down on. The system of ropes is similar and their is still a man on duty here along with an ogre guard. The cars are best described as 'box cars.' They are unpainted wood planking about ten feet long by five wide and ten feet tall. Eight humans can stand inside comfortably, but only two ogres can ride at a time. There are no seats just a few indentations to keep kegs from rolling about and some ropes hanging down one can use to steady oneself. There is a good sized sack of goods behind the ogre and another beside the human operator of the cars. You'd guess they've been taking a toll in exchange for letting staff leave with silver, booze and foodstuffs from the cellars and larders. A handful of people in the clothes of servants and kitchen staff are boarding a 'car'. Some carry bundles. There is little else of interest down here as it appears the staff are carrying out anything valuable as they escape.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

oops - see above


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott, do you feel there is a need for a map?  I assume we are still on the same floor as before.  If we've cleared this floor, have we found any way to descend further?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry guys, work has been kicking my ass this week. I should be back on track Monday. You did decend to the lowest level of the grotto. There are only a couple of mostly empty storerooms at the 'boxcar' service exit on this level. You have also cleared the level directly above which was a larger collection of storerooms. Assuming you don't wish to leave now your only choice is to go up. 

The party climbs the stairs back up to the storage level and then continues on up to the first level of private rooms. They are all empty now and in various states of disarray. The level above that is wider and has private rooms on the front and kitchens to the back. In the kitchen areas you can locate more knives and even a few meat cleavers if you choose. Making your way on up to the next level you find another layer of private rooms and something more...

[sblock]Which will have to wait until after my training.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The Hallway*

There is a long curving hallway. Far down it there is a bright flash of light followed deep whoomp sound and a warm breeze blows past smelling slightly sulfurus. What ever it was is far enough down the hallway to be unseen around the curve. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"We're here to look around, right?  I'd rather stay in the shadows, but fate doesn't seem to be pushing us in that direction - let's head into the light!"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Listen checks please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

listen check (1d20+7=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook listens (1d20+8=28) carefully down the hall, shushing his companions as he does so.

"I think I hear something!"


----------



## Scotley

*The Hallway*

The sounds of battle come clearly to Rook. He hears an old yet still powerful voice shouting battle cries in dwarvish. Radoon finds that Rook's exclaimation about hearing something drowns out his own hearing. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will make ready two of the daggers he found on the floor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will report what he hears, and also ready his dagger in his primary hand, and a found dagger for throwing in his off hand.

OOC:  Sorry, I should have posted reporting what I heard earlier - I'm slipping!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

To Rook:  "Should we wait or join in the fight?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Let's take a cautious look up the hall; if it's plain who the 'bad guys' are, we can join in but I'd rather not get involved in squabbles between boats at this point."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [sblock]Sorry guys, I stayed in an upscale hotel that turned out to be really crappy in terms of services. My choices for internet were to pay by the minute for a local call to get dialup or use webtv in the room for $10 and limited access. Turns out that to get ENWorld you have to be pay $20 a day for the 'adult' broadband package. I didn't think that would go over too well with my company.[/sblock]

Moving forward you see a group of dwarves battling some more of the strange undead. One of the 'staff' ogres is also fighting. There is a smokey haze and a smell of sulfur in the air. Though no fire is visable now, the blacken patches on the walls and smoking corpses suggest that some sort of magical fireball was the source of the strange sounds you heard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"This looks pretty cut and dried to me - let's get our hands dirty!"

Suiting action to words, Rook hurls the 'spare' dagger (1d20+7=18) into the melee, striking one of the foul creatures for 1d3+2=3 damage.

He then wades into the fight, pulling out his belaying pin as he moves forward.

Initiative Roll (1d20+7=25)


----------



## Scotley

Rooks dagger flies true and strikes a foe in the back, but it continues to attack the dwarf before it. Brindo moves forward on Rook's heels, while Marienna raise her trusty spear, but holds herself in reserve for now. 

OOC: Initiative and actions for Radoon?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will follow Rook lead, launching both daggers into the undead.

thowing found daggers at undead (1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=23)

OCC - not sure which hit so I will roll damage for both.

damage (1d4=1, 1d4=4)

As soon as the daggers leave his hand, he is moving toward combat, drawing his adamantine dagger and the shaman's dagger.

oops, Scott, I think those damage rolls should have a +3?


----------



## Scotley

One of Radoon's daggers also hits a foe, causing it to let out a hiss that turns to a growl as the thing looks over its shoulder at Radoon. Moving closer you get a better look at the battle. There seem to be three dwarves and the ogre fighting against 6 undead. 4 look like the ones you faced in the ampetheater, but two, including the one that Radoon hit with his dagger, seem more beastly. They have enlongated claws and fangs. They walk hunched over almost moving on all fours. 

OOC: +3 damage noted. I need initiative as well.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

sorry.

initiave roll (1d20+6=25)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Dang, both of you have a 25 on init. feel free to act.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott,

I am going to close on the one I've already hit, drawing my two best daggers as I go.  I am usure of the distance, will I be able to attack when I get there?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will use his usual bounding, rolling approach to close with the creature he already knifed.  He attacks with Drochthuarach and Belaying Pin (1d20+4=5, 1d20+3=21), scoring a hit (presumably) with the Belaying Pin, for (1d4+2=4) damage.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Distance is 20', so you may move and make a single attack. This applies to both of you. Rook's tumbling approach counts as a move action which means you can't take a full attack, just a single attack action either dagger for Radoon and either the dagger or the belaying pin for Rook. I'll let the attack stand for Rook this time. I realized after the last battle I had overlooked that and I should have said something then. 

Rook rolls up and bashes wounded foe, but it still stands and attacks the dwarf again, but misses.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC:  

My understanding of two weapon fighting is that the weapon in the off hand is an _extra_ attack, and has nothing to do with Full or Partial Attacks.  A Full Attack is one which encompases multiple attacks with the primary weapon once one is of an appropriate level. Only allowing the off hand attack as part of a Full Attack action seriously weakens that feat.

Also, Rook's special abilities only come into play when he moves 10' or more, so by your definition he'll always have to choose between attacking with an off hand weapon and using his skirmishing skills - which he's not had to do up to this point at all.

If you're only going to allow off hand attacks as full attack actions, I'd never have chosen either the Bastard Sword exotic weapon proficiency OR the Two Weapon Fighting feat - there'd be no need, because Rook would always choose his mobility over an extra attack.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The rules are pretty clear on this I'm afraid. Check out the following entry on the full attack action.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/actionsInCombat.htm#fullRoundActions

It makes it clear that if you move more than 5' you only get one attack. If you would prefer to trade out two weapon fighting for something else, I am amenable to that, but I'm not sure why the Bastard sword is a poor choice here. It will give you highest damage for a one handed weapon and the option of maxing out str. bonus by using two hands.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: 

I guess I'm thinking that I'll have very little need to use it one handed, other than wanting to carry the Main Gauche as a shield (granted, that +2 AC bonus is a help sometimes).  However, in giving it further thought, if this sword is to be Rook's _Athame_, he'd likely want to spend the time to make himself the best and most versatile user of it so that feat makes sense from a character standpoint.  I definitely want to take something besides two weapon fighting, though.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Scott, 

If this is the case, I'd like to stay out of reach of this guy.  I'll move my 5 ft closer and launch 2 more of the daggers I found.  I will continue this until I either run out of found daggers or I am in melee.

two more daggers (1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=22)

damage (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Scotley

*Death and destruction*

Radoon's daggers prove effective with both sinking deep into the flesh of the foe. This is enough to draw the more feral foe off the dwarf and it turns to attack Radoon, but takes a parting shot from the dwarf for his trouble. The badly wounded undead scurries toward Radoon on all fours rising up at the last minute only to be impaled on Marienna's spear. The thing lests out a last hiss of anger and frustration, the stench of its breath nearly overwhelming and then it colapses into a heep rotting flesh. Marienna shakes the blacken bones of the the things rib cage off her spear. Rook's foe lashes out, but is unable to hit. 

OOC: New round.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I should have one excess knife which I will through, as long as my foe is still at some distance.  You mentioned he turned but not how quickly he is approacing.

to hit (1d20+9=12)

guessing that misses?

damage if hit (1d4+3=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook tumbles (1d20+12=30) away from his current opponent and on to the next, lashing out (1d20+6=16) with _Drochthuarach_ for 1d4+4=7 damage.  He holds his Belaying Pin in his off hand as a shield/parrying weapon, prepared to throw it if no targets present for melee.

OOC: 

Rook will not try to pick targets in this fight other than always choosing one in range of his tumbling/skirmish (i.e. at least 10' away but not more than 20' so he can get at least one attack).


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I should have one excess knife which I will through, as long as my foe is still at some distance.  You mentioned he turned but not how quickly he is approacing.
> 
> to hit (1d20+9=12)
> 
> guessing that misses?
> 
> damage if hit (1d4+3=4)




OOC: Sorry, I guess it wasn't clear that Marienna slew the approaching foe that you were targeting. You'll need to pick another target for the dagger which missed anyway.

In a display of impressive mobility Rook tumbles away leaving his current foe looking bewildered. Rook has no trouble finding a new foe. Another of the brutish looking louts is nearby. Rook sinks his dagger into its shoulder. The brute snaps his teeth and flails about with his claws, but manages to only scratch Rook (4 hp) on the leg. However, a strange numbing sensation accompanies the wound. 

OOC: Fortitude save DC15


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Sorry, Scott, for some reason I thought the thing M. hit was not the main one.  I'll just through at whomever is nearest then.


----------



## Scotley

*Battle for the Hallway*

OOC: Either way the dagger misses. New round. Both of you please make spot and listen checks.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

listen check (1d20+7=16)

spot check (1d20+5=12)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook - Next?*

1d20+3-> [17,3] = (20) Fortitude Check
1d20+8-> [14,8] = (22) Listen Check
1d20+8-> [19,8] = (27) Spot Check

Done with this foe (for now), Rook moves on to the next (1d20+12=31), again striking with the marvelous dagger gifted him by Captiain Marin 1d20+6=24 for 1d4+4=5 (minimal) damage.


----------



## Scotley

Radoon sees only the normal edd and flow of combat. Shaking off the cold chill of the undead touch, Rook manages to stab an undead foe and move on. 

For Rook only [sblock]You see the distinctive sparkle of Michael's eldritch blast come from an ornate doorway and fry an undead. Then you hear him shout "Press them Lord Tanis, we have them flanked"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

For GM Only:

[sblock]_Oh crap.  Radoon and Michael are bound to end up fighting before this is all over!  Gotta end this quick and steer Radoon away from Michael._[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Seeing his dagger fly wide.  Radoon will make his way to the nearest foe, drawing his 2 best daggers as he does.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Are we back to our actions now? I'm confused . . .


----------



## Scotley

*The battle before the Forbidden Room*

OOC: Please, take actions as you see fit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook Spot Check (1d20+8=13) back to his first opponent, stumbling slightly as he does so and opening himself up to an attack of opportunity as he breaks off from his current foe.

One he makes contact with his original victim, he stabs viciously (1d20+6=16), punching (1d4+4=8) _Drochthuarach_ nearly all the way through the creatures stomach.

OOC: 

[sblock]Rook has +4 Dodge bonus to AC vs attacks of opportunity caused by his movement due to the Mobility feat.  I can't remember if I mentioned it earlier, so I'll put this in here as well -- until this particular fight you'd been allowing the skirmish bonus, but that doesn't apply to undead so I haven't used it in this fight.  Emminently practical, Rook has decided not to change his fighting style to reflect this, as standing toe to toe would not gain him any particular advantage either and he would lose his +1 bonus to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott, can you please describe the scene with distances?  Thanks.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll set to work on a map this evening if Flynn allows, I've really be remiss in this area and will try to do better.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - No problem, I just want to make the most of moving and attacking.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry guys, we have the state in for their annual survey at work and I'm lacking for time. I'll try to get things moving again tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway.*

OOC: Okay, I've had no luck with a map.

Radoon stands some 20' down the curved passage from an ornate door. Marienna is at his side. Rook is currently 15 closer to the door having just attacked a foe. The others you have adopted are behind you though the are ready to fight. There are three dwarves clustered near the door fighting one foe each. Two undead are now moving toward your group. (15' away) Rook has just attacked one them. There are four slain undead scattered about while an ogre faces two in the passage further down the hall from the door. The sounds of additional fighting on the other side of the door can also be heard.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Where, specifically, was the man you delivered food to?  In the hold, captain's cabin, or...?"

OOC: Sorry I've been unavailable for so long.  Works been tough, and doesn't appear to be slacking up anytime soon.


----------



## Scotley

*The interogation.*

OOC: Good to have you back! I hope things get better for you soon. I've been a little busy myself of late. As luck would have it Finn was equally indesposed recently, so neither of you was left hanging too long. 

The woman considers the question for a moment. "I'm not sure exactly what you mean. It was a nice room with a bed and a desk, but I don't think he was the captain." Clearly, she has had little previous experience with ships.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will make ready his best two daggers and begin to close the gap.

OCC - I would like to attack as much as possible so I am in no hurry to close quickly if I lose attacks.  Between their rate of closure and mine should be one action I assume?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Is there an enemy Rook can move to attack, or will he have to stay toe to toe this round?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will make ready his best two daggers and begin to close the gap.
> 
> OCC - I would like to attack as much as possible so I am in no hurry to close quickly if I lose attacks.  Between their rate of closure and mine should be one action I assume?




OOC: Yep, fire away at the ones approaching. You come first in the init.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Rook can get his ten feet in by rolling just past the door and attacking of the foes engaged with the Dwarves or he could tumble a little further and attack one of the ones the Ogre is facing. There are also the two within current reach should you choose not to move.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Yep, fire away at the ones approaching. You come first in the init.




OCC - Scott, Am I in melee or still at a distance.  In game terms how close do I have to be to stab with my daggers?

BTW - Great seeing you yesterday.  I really hate living so far away!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon has 15' which will allow him to toss daggers. At 5' you are in melee. They will be there at the end of the round if you choose to wait. 

OOC: Yes it was great getting to gether. Maybe they'll find Mermaids in the Mississippi someday to give you an excuse to move back.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will wait for his opponents to close to maximize his attacks on them.  

Let me know when I can act.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway*

The undead foes quickly close to melee range with Radoon. Marienna raise her spear, while Elizabeth calls forth another giant wasp with her wand. 

OOC: Your attacks.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Daggers at the ready, Radoon will move so that his back is to the wall of the hall and lunge at the foe nearest him

two attacks with primary hand (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=20)

two attacks with off hand (1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=4)

damage for first 3, fairly certain the last misses.

damage (1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Hmm, I replied to this yesterday, don't know why it isn't there. I hope I didn't post in the wrong thread.   

Radoon's daggers lash out in a flurry slicing into the approaching undead thrice. Marienna's spear follows, but narrowly misses. The summoned wasp sinks a stinger into the other undead, but the venom seems to have no effect on the dead flesh. However, neither undead manages to find a target with their own attacks. 

OOC: Waiting on Rook.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook vaults (1d20+12=18) quickly to an undead facing off with a dwarf, thrusting (1d20+6=8) with _Drochthuarach_ but missing badly.

_Geez!  I know it's been a relatively short fight, but suddenly it feels like I've not struck a blow in over a week -- I'm a little stiff!_


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway.*

While Rook's blade goes wide of the mark, his presence behind the undead seems to have been a distraction for the undead. Her attention wavers at the critical moment and the dwarf lays into her with his hammer. The sound of ribs shattering is audible. 

OOC: Your attacks.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will again strike the one he hit before as it seems it is still standing

to hit with primary hand (1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=10)

crit check

crit check (1d20+7=25)

to hit with off hand (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=13)

OCC - not sure which hit so I will just roll damage for all 4.  Scott, please remember to double the first roll.

damage rolls (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook tumbles (1d20+12=14) back toward the doorway and attacks (1d20+6=22) Radoons foe for (1d4+4=7), but his overextension in his previous attack throws off his gymnastic skills and the dwarf's opponent gets in a swipe as Rook turns his back (if he's still alive).


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle for the Hallway*

Radoon lands a beautiful shot straight into the heart of his foe, had it been a living thing with a beating heart, such a blow would surely have been its doom, however the dark energy which animates this once living thing does not rely on blood and the beating of a heart. Radoon destroies the wizened sack that once was a heart, but the creature still stands. Rook begins his tumble, but has perhaps become over-confident as he floats about the battlefield striking foes with impunity, the undead woman reaches (1d20+4=12) out and her clawed fingers miss his crotch by but a hair's breadth. Rook recovers from the near emasculation to strike Radoon's foe a death blow in the back. Marienna's spear strikes a glancing blow on the other undead attacking the party. It rips into the wasp with a clawed hand while the wasp continues its ineffectual stinging. Brindo and Sir Rodney having armed themselves with bottles of liquor from the ampetheather loose a volley on the undead. One bottle breaks on the floor splashing the things legs while the other scores a fine hit on the undeads bald pate. The bottle shatters covering the undead fellow in 40 gold's worth of finest aged whiskey. Elizabeth then says a brief magical phrase and jabs an index finger in the direction of the undead. A small jet of flame, too weak to do more than minor damage on its own, ignites the booze into a blue flame that burns hotly. The smell of burning flesh is stong in the hallway and more smoke is added to the already hazey space. The undead man does not fall, but continues to stuggle. 

OOC: Undead are not subject to critical hits and only Radoon's first blow was a hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Startled by the _whoosh_ of the igniting flame, Rook whirls and throws his belaying pin (1d20+7=9) in the direction of the sound, only to watch it sail harmlessly past the head of the fire limned corpse.

_What am I doing?  I'm no daredevil, to be throwing away one of my weapons without using my eyes first!_


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway*

OOC: I thought only Radoon threw his weapons away! If you'd have rolled any worse you might have hit someone else. Radoon you're up.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott is there another opponet within 5ft of me?


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway.*

OOC: Just the one on fire. The next closest is some 20' down the hall. Foes are getting harder to find. It appears that most of the others have been brought down by the dwarves and ogre.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon would like to leave the one on fire burning away, can he pass safely to move toward the other?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The hall is wide enough to avoid the flames.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

In that case Radoon will move toward the remaining opponets.  He will move his full rate with limited attacking at the end.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Take a swing.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will deftly move around the blazing undead and lodge his dagger deeply in the remaining foe.

to hit (1d20+9=29) 

WOW!!!

crit check? (1d20+9=23) 

damage (1d4+4=6) X2 = 12


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Damn, I just remembered I can't crit an undead.  !!!  Wasting all my good hits!!


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle for the Hallway*

Radoon sinks his blade deep into the undead, but it continues to fight on taking a swing at the dwarf, but just missing. Another bottle of liquor and some quick work with spear and stinger finish off the burning undead. There is now wounded undead flanked between Radoon and a Dwarf, one undead being braced by two dwarves, and one fighting the ogre. 

OOC: New round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook tumbles (1d20+12=22) across the room, deftly weaving between combats, and strikes (1d20+6=19) the ogre's opponent with _Drochthuarach_, doing (1d4+4=8) damage.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will take his full attack this round to hopefully finish off the undead before it can again attack the dwarf.

two primary attacks (1d20+7=26, 1d20+7=13) 

crit check (1d20+7=26) 

attacks with off hand (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=9) 

damage (1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=5) 

OCC - Scott, you are killing me here!!!


----------



## Scotley

Rook plants his blade firmly in his foe and then the Ogre's greatclub comes down with amazing force splatting him with undead goo. This foe is no more. Radoon's fine bladework pays off and another foe goes down. The dwarves don't quite manage to finish their foe and the others can't get their in time to prevent one of the dwarves from taking a minor wound. '

OOC: Last round?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - How far away is the last combat, can I make it there in one round?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon is 10' from the dwarves and their foe. You can get in a blow if you choose.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Moving impressively for an old man, Radoon leaves his current heap and heads for the undead currently flanked between the dwarves

swing on last foe (1d20+9=24) 

doing:  damage (1d4+4=6)


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway*

A sudden still quiet decends on the smokey hallway as Radoon's dagger thrust brings down the last of the undead. A very few sounds of combat can still be heard beyond the doorway that seems to have been the focal point of this fight.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will add a kick to the latest heap of undead and look toward the two draves.  "Seems we have a plethera of undead down here.  I am Radoon of the shield arm cluster. What brings you fine gentlemen down here to this pit of decay?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

"Lord Tanis Agronis," says the apparent leader of the dwarves extending a hand. He looks to be a grizzled vetran. From the lenght and color of his beard you'd guess him to be 300 if he's a day. His fine gear suggests he is wealthy and perhaps of high birth. "We were invited to this little party, but they tried to poison and charm some of my boys. I decided that required a payback, so we've been doing our level best to quash this undead rabble. Several of the guests feel the same way, and there is sort of a running battle. Hells, I like this better than all that rich food and artsy music. Give me a chance to thump some heads and I'm a happy dwarf."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Well", looking at the undead scattered about, "seems smashing some heads you indeed did."  Radoon chuckles.  

Radoon will motion for the rest of the party to make their way up, and he will introduce them one by one.


"The acrobatic one is Rook, the firey one is Marienna, the stinging one is Elizabeth, the pyros among us are Brindo and Sir Rodney."

OCC - Hope I did not leave anyone out, it was not intentional if I did.


----------



## Scotley

*Introductions*

The Dwarf Lord shakes the hand of each man and bows over the hand of each woman. "There chaps are Greylock and Argonus." He adds motioning to the other dwarves. 

OOC: You got everyone. Listen checks please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Listen Check (1d20+8=10)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

listen check (1d20+7=20)


----------



## Scotley

*Introductions*

Radoon clearly hears the voice of Michael Storm from beyond the doorway say, "Victory is ours Lord Tanis." The Dwarf Lord adds, "That would be one of the others fighting back, Captain Storm."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Ahh, we know him well, he started this journey with us and then betrayed us and set fire to our vessel.  Nice one that Storm.  Forgive me, but I have some payback of my own, right in his direction.  Hope you have not grown fond of the soon to be ex-Michael Storm."


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath*

The dwarf seems rather confused by your response and then you hear Michael's voice again. 
"We have survivors Lord Tanis...would you please care to join us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_What to do, what to do?  I normally don't have this much trouble making up my mind, but I am SO angry about his irresponsible actions aboard the sheet . . ._

"Come, my friend - we should let bygones be bygones, and BE gone from this place.  No good can come of an assault on Mr. Storm.  The Bedsheet took no serious harm (though he DEFINITELY should not have fired her - we could all have been killed), and his is a troubled soul.  Be the bigger man - let it pass."


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath*

Marienna places a hand on Radoon's shoulder. "Let us focus on the mission at hand. Our goal is Allois and the Loranna Fare. Punishing Storm for his actions will not further that cause. We'll leave that to Captain Marin to sort out later."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon looks at Rook, confused.  _Wow, he is right...and I am usually the one of clear mind and sound judgement._

To Tanis, "I am glad to have met you, quite a party it was indeed.  Are you staying at the Rest?  I ask because we are here only because we have lost someone fond to us and I would love to chat at a more appropriate time."

- wait for Tanis' response.  Then...

"Be careful with your dealings with Mr. Storm, he is not one to be trusted."

To Rook, "You are right I think it *is* time to go.  Maybe Lord Tanis can fill us in on the contents down here later.  Back to the Sheet?"

Radoon, feeling ashamed of his former lack of control demonstrated by his outburst, will catch M.'s eye and then look toward the floor.  _Nice show of leadership, I'm glad the crew was not around._


----------



## Scotley

*Introductions*

"Aye lad, we're on the Stonespear. I don't expect we'll clear out for home for a few days at least. Come and see me and we'll talk over a cold dwarven bock." In a slightly softer tone he adds, "I will keep your warning in mind."


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

OOC: Where to now gentlemen?


----------



## Scotley

*Meanwhile back at the ranch...*

For Finn Hunter [sblock]OOC: James has been in touch. He's traveling again and has no access to the site. He has communicated some actions to me.

After a painstakingly slow questioning process it seems likely that the woman arrived here on the Lorrainna Fare. To her knowledge the ship remains in the nearby walled area. Additionally, Allois was on the ship and while not kept in chains he was clearly not in charge and had been religated to a minor officers' quarters and largely ignored during the voyage.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Take our leave from Lord Tanis and head back up and to the sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Amen


----------



## Scotley

*The exit*

As you take your leave of the lower levels, you pass Grond, Michael's half-giant bodyguard and a troop of well armed lizard and toad men heading back the way you came in some haste. Grond nods politely as he passes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will give Grond a sardonic salute as he passes.


----------



## Scotley

Soon you manage to negotiate the crowds and make your way back to the main area of the Masque. People are crowding the hallway out and the area is pretty much total chaos. 

OOC: Will you try to get out through the crowded exit, look for Morwyn, Finn and DeGrasse, or try to find another way out. Or do something completely different.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"We should find Captain Morwyn, make sure he and Finn survived the evening.  Any ideas where to start looking?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Helpful DM?*

OOC: There is a balcony overlooking the main Masque area that would quickly let you know if they are near the bar, dance floor or gondolas...or the balcony too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Hey, let's head up to that balcony - should give us a good view of what's going on!"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Spot checks?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Sorry, I have had a lot of crap in my life lately, will try and post tomorrow


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have had a lot of crap in my life lately, will try and post tomorrow




Bummer, hope things get better soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Spot Check (1d20+8=22)


----------



## Scotley

*The View from Above*

Rook quickly accends the stairs to the balcony and takes a look about. Most of the Masquers seem to have departed. More continue to come up on the gondola's from below. There is still a press of people at the exit trying to get out. There is no sign of Captains Morwyn and DeGrasse or Finn Hunter. Order seems to have largely broken down. A frustrated and angry looking fellow in the fur attire of the far north seems to be ordering ogres and staff about in an attempt to bring the situation back under contol, but many staff and musicians seem to be abaondoning their places as well. A collection of party goers seems to be surrounding the fellow demanding answers. A large hole in the wall has allowed the body guards to enter the room and assist their patrons. A few fights seem to have broken out as well. A handful of diehard partygoers still surround the bar seemingly oblivious to the chaos around them. Their are two likely choices to search for the others, assuming they have not abondoned the Masque, a formerly concealed door, now open near the gondolas, and a door still protected by an ogre guard behind the bar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I reason that it's unlikely the Captain would be behind a guarded door at this point.  I say we try the new exit."

Suiting action to words, Rook begins making his way to the formerly concealed door.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will follow the dark form


----------



## Scotley

*The concealed door*

Moving quickly back down the stairs you enter the main Masque area and work your way toward the concealed door. The fur clad fellow trying to restore order to the Masque is obviously keeping an eye on the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will stride purposefully toward the door - as though he has every right to pass through.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Care to make a Bluff check Rook?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Bluff Check 1d20+3: [6,3] = (9)


----------



## Scotley

*Busted*

"Stop, That's a restricted area!"  The man calls in a thick northern accent. He prods one of the Ogres in your direction and continues on with a distraught guest, while eyeing your suspeciously.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I've been having internet troubles at home most likely related the buy out of TimeWarner by Comcast this month in our area. I don't know if I'll be able to post before Monday or not.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott,

I have completely forgotten who is throwing this party?  I am thinking of trying a bluff here...


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The hosts of the party are not generally known. In your early investigations it appeared that a mysterious figure known as the Sea Sorcerer could be responsible.


----------



## Scotley

*Hello...Is this think on? Testing 1, 2, 3*

OOC: Where'd everybody go?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott,  OCC - Sorry, was waiting for input from Rook and also been a little down in the dumps, not feel like posting.  I will be making a trip to Memphis/Jonesboro for Thanksgiving.  Maybe we could do lunch/dinner on either the flight in or out?

Radoon will use his best bluff and intimidate rolls, and say,  "I don't think you really want to stop us."  Radoon will quick draw two daggers as he says this.


bluff (1d20+6=7) 

intimidate (1d20+12=31) 

Maybe even if he doesn't fall for us, he will be too worried for his life to stop us.


----------



## Scotley

*Intimidation*

Radoon's bold play stops the hulking ogre in his tracks much to the surprise of the rest of the party. Moving quickly, you all enter the concealed door before the northman notices. There is a passage leading forward and a door to the left. The room beyond the door is a scene of considerable carnage. It appears some of the particularly vicious undead were here. There is no sign of Finn, Morwyn and DeGrasse. There is no exit from the room. Moving back to the hallway you can continue along the passage. It ends in a door about 30' down. 

OOC: Do you continue? Set a watch at your rear? Marching order?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott,  OCC - Sorry, was waiting for input from Rook and also been a little down in the dumps, not feel like posting.  I will be making a trip to Memphis/Jonesboro for Thanksgiving.  Maybe we could do lunch/dinner on either the flight in or out?
> 
> OOC: Sorry to hear you are feeling down. Let me know the dates and I'll clear my schedule. I'd like to get together.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will stay at the rear, walking backwards and trusting his companions to keep him from running into anything.  He holds his dagger and belaying pin ready.


----------



## Scotley

*Reunited*

Making your way forward, Radoon at the fore and Rook bringing up the rear, you see more scenes of fighting. The smell of gunpowder is stong in the air. Finally, you enter a round room with a firepit where a couple of bodies are down. Finn and the Captains appear to be questionning a prisoner. Captain DeGrasse looks up and smiles at Radoon. They have obviously been in some fights as well.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Aye, Cap'in.  But it appears we have arrived at _this_ party a bit late.  And what is it you have hear?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Good news actually.  This young woman has recently seen Allois alive; she delivered food to him a few days ago.  She's been able to confirm that he was on the ship Rook and I scouted.  From her description, it seems likely that the ship is the Lorrianna Fare.  Fair weather and the wind at our backs, we may well restore both son and ship to Captain Marin."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Sounds as though we have some planning to do."


----------



## Scotley

*Meet and Greet*

OOC: Will you do your planning here or is it time to return to the Rumpled Bedsheet? Or perhaps a nearby tavern?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I vote for the sheet.  I could use some rest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I second that vote."


----------



## Scotley

*Exit Stage Left*

Marienna agrees and Captain DeGrasse says it is time for her to get back to her own ship. 

OOC: Unless there is objection from Finn or Morwyn I'll move things along this afternoon.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Aye, captain.  I truly think the 'Sheet will be much safer than this barge.  Feels like somethin' is tryin' to swim over my grave, right now.  I think someone is goin' to be more than a bit upset in how his party plans have been ruined, and I would rather not be here when he starts to figure out who did the ruining."


----------



## Scotley

*The concealed door*

Soon the party has left this room and moved down the passages and are now behind the concealed door peeking into the main Masque. The northman is still there giving orders. The crowd seems to have diminished even further since you left the room. The Masque is being abandoned. 

OOC: How will you proceed? What of your prisoner?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: It is good to have our prodigals back!


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"The 'Sheet it is.  I, too, could use some rest.

We need to discuss what we've seen here tonight.  Something's bothering me about this whole charade.  Something's over the horizon, and I fear we're in for rough sailing."

I've nothing further for the girl.  As far as I'm concerned, we leave her here.  There's no room for prisoners aboard the ship and I've no taste for killing the helpless.

As for how to get to the ship, as I see it we've got two options.  We can retrace the route Finn, Captain DeGrasse, and I took from the grotto, or we can go back the way Radoon, Rook, and Marienna came and look for other exits from the barge.

On second thought, maybe I do have one more use for the girl.  "Girl, can you tell us the ways off this barge?"


----------



## Scotley

*Exit*

The woman blinks for a moment and says, "Well you can go back down the hall and out into the big room then through the guest entrance. Or you can make your way around behind the bar and out the boat entrance in back, that's where the supplies are delivered. There is also a hatch way in the ceiling at the end of the hall out there that will take you to the roof."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Well, I don't think we have gone the way of the roof yet, so that one gets my vote."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Does anyone remember a way off the roof?  My personal preference would be the delivery entrance; the front door is still likely to be a bit crowded."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Other than climbing, I do not remember seeing a handy way off the roof.  However, as this structure was originally a barge, there are likely ladders giving access to most any level from the outside.  I would prefer either the roof or the service entrance, for the same reasons as Captain Morwyn."


----------



## Scotley

*Marienna*

Marienna adds her 2 coppers worth, "If we try for the service entrance we are going to encounter that Northman again. If we are going that way, I suggest we prepare for a fight. I have a couple of emergency cures left if anyone needs them," she adds pulling out a scroll.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn looks  reflective for a moment.  "Hmm, while all my instincts are screaming use the roof, something also tells me that confronting that Northman, and if possible, capturing him, might be of extreme importance later.  True, there's nothing saying we might not find things of great interest on the roof.  Tell me, miss, who is this Northman guarding the service way?"  This last is directed to the lady prisoner.


----------



## Scotley

It takes a few minutes for the woman to understand who you mean, but she finally speaks up. With a gesture to the fallen woman she says, "Frya's husband, Palgarth. He is one of the high shamans. A man of great magical power. He speaks to the ancestors." A keen eye notes that she bows her head and adopts an attitude of prayer when speaking of him.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Risk battle with the shaman or make for the roof gentlemen?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will smile at Finn, "I think the roof might be a better choice after all."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Some of us are fairly well bushed - my vote remains the roof.  However, if most wish to try the shaman, I'll be with you, of course!"


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn grins.  "I would be inclined to agree with you, Radoon.  BUt the final call is, of course, the Captain's."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"In the fashion of notable admirals, I prefer to press the attack.  Especially since we seem to have 'cut a ship from the line', so to speak, and have a key foe isolated.  However, we're not on-ship, and have leisure for concensus.

Mr. Radoon and Mr. Rook, perhaps you can put these two daggers to good use.

One final consideration - some of us left weapons at the cloakroom.  For myself, nothing I can't leave behind; I don't know about you."

I'll hand over the two Northern daggers to the others.

OOC: Seems like a good time to take stock of our condition (I had to look for 15 minutes to find my current HP :\ ).

I'm at HP 55 (of 73), STR 14 (of 16), and AC 19
I'm carrying 2 Cure (Serious) potions, to add to Marienna's reserves.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Captain, are you sure about this?  What makes you think he has information that we can use?  I will need a lot of healing, to withstand this fight."


OCCI am currently at 19 of 42.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

For GM Only:

[sblock]OOC:

Somehow my Excel character sheet was erased the last time I put it into Acrobat (I'm sure I made a mistake of some sort, I'm just not sure what it was).  As a result, I don't have an accurate count of current hit points.  I don't think Rook was hit much, so I was thinking about half his total would be fair.[/sblock]

Rook accepts the dagger from Captain Morwyn and again indicates his willingness to take either route out of the barge.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> For GM Only:
> 
> [sblock]OOC:
> 
> Somehow my Excel character sheet was erased the last time I put it into Acrobat (I'm sure I made a mistake of some sort, I'm just not sure what it was).  As a result, I don't have an accurate count of current hit points.  I don't think Rook was hit much, so I was thinking about half his total would be fair.[/sblock]
> 
> Rook accepts the dagger from Captain Morwyn and again indicates his willingness to take either route out of the barge.




[sblock=For Rook only]Sound reasonable to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Healing*

Marienna speaks up, "I did leave a weapon in the cloakroom. Even if we decide not to fight our way out we may not have a choice. There are likely to be some sort of guards on the roof." She takes Radoon's hand tenderly and looks him in the eye with a smile before turning to the scroll and beginning to read the symbols there. As the magic takes hold he feels a warmth start at her finger tips and move up his arm filling him with a pleasant glow not unlike the warmth of a shot of brandy. She moves her hand to other wounds in turn and he feels (4d8+8=25) much better. She moves to Rook next and proforms a similar casting on him. He soon feels (4d8+8=28) ready to take on the world. Next, she turns to Captain Morwyn with a third casting (4d8+8=27). "I haven't the tools with me to restore the other losses in strength or will that you've experienced. What of you Finn, would you bid me heal you as well. How serious are your wounds?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"My thanks, Lady.  I feel much improved!"


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Sorry, had to looks back 9 pages to find out how much damage Finn had taken.  Current AC is 15; HP, 21 of 29.  /OOC

"I am slightly wounded, Marienna, but not so severely to require the expenditure of one of your emergency spells.  Save them until later, when perhaps I will truly need the aid.  Captain, I managed to retrieve my weapon earlier.  At the time, the biggest problem was the press of people fleeing the Masque.   The Northerners behind this may have had time to organize some resistance by now, but based upon the description our friends have given us of what they saw on the way here, I think we could get through fairly easily.  The roof beckons, but I think our duty calls for us to confront this shaman, and remove him as a threat, before we go in search of the Lorraina Faire."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook checks both of his daggers in their sheaths, and makes a few abortive motions as though beginning to check other weapons but remembering they are not on his person.  Appearing somewhat embarassed (though it would be impossible to tell if he were blushing), he shoots a glance toward the Northern Shaman.

"Well, let us be about it, then.  I'm ready for the 'Sheet and my hammock - it's been a long evening!"

Alert for any sign the man might be spellcasting, Rook begins an approach to the door.


----------



## Scotley

*The Final Confrontation*

Rook crosses the threshold followed closely by the others. As Rook scans the room he notes that the Shaman and his people have moved over close to the bar, some 50' away. The crowd has thinned noticably since last you were in this large chamber. As the rest of you begin to enter the main Masque room, the fur clad woman you had so recently questioned in the hallway suddenly bolts past the rear ranks shouting, "Palgarth! They've Slain Frya! They are...oof." Before she can say more, a well placed foot extended by Marienna trips the woman and she lands face down on the floor the wind knocked out of her. However, the damage is done. Palgarth, his ogres and others turn toward you and take up arms. With a stream of explitives that make even the crusty sailor Radoon blush Marienna raises her spear.

OOC: Initiative along with current AC, first round actions and anything else you think I should know please.

OOC: I have included a rough map. If you promise not to laugh at my low tech map you may use it to help you fight the battle. Characters are entering from the north a lilttle west of center labled Rook, Rad for Radoon, Mor for Morwyn, Finn, Mar for Marrienna and DeG for Captain DeGrasse. I choose the marching order to get things moving along I hope no one feels they are too far out of place. The fallen stick figure next to Marienna represents your 'prisoner'. Those circles marked F 1-5 represent Fairy clad women. Pelgarth the Northman Shaman is labled Pel, while the Ogres should be obvious by their size. Other men dressed either in furs or some sort of Masgue related uniform are labled W 1-5. The large rectangle to the West is the pool where the Gondola's come and go. Behind the bar are 3 bartenders and another Ogre. Sorry they didn't make the map. The odd half moons near the table are intended to be chairs. Enjoy!

OOC: The map may not accurately reflect previous descriptions of the room, but should serve nicely for the battle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_First in, first out . . ._

Rook steps lightly up onto the table, uses it as a vault, and hurtles through the air toward the Ogre closest to him.

OOC:

Wielding the northern dagger to attack, Drochthurach as a parrying dagger/shield.

Initiative (1d20+7=11); AC 23

Just out of curiosity, any of these beasties wielding what would be a human sized Bastard Sword?  A little extra damage potential would be a HUGE help here (especially since Rook doesn't have access to any of his spells).


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn takes a moment before going through the doorway to tap an Armor and a shield tattoo.  (AC 23).  He has his rapier in his left hand, and takes a double charge powder bag out of his pouch, and hands it to Radoon.  He gets another out and holds it in his right hand.  "Here my friend, see if you can put that where it will do the most good.  I'll put another beside to start things off."  Initiative (1d20+6=20)


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, any of these beasties wielding what would be a human sized Bastard Sword?  A little extra damage potential would be a HUGE help here (especially since Rook doesn't have access to any of his spells).




OOC: What the heck? Roll a d20. If you break 12 one of the guys has a bastard sword.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna speaks up, "I did leave a weapon in the cloakroom. Even if we decide not to fight our way out we may not have a choice. There are likely to be some sort of guards on the roof." She takes Radoon's hand tenderly and looks him in the eye with a smile before turning to the scroll and beginning to read the symbols there. As the magic takes hold he feels a warmth start at her finger tips and move up his arm filling him with a pleasant glow not unlike the warmth of a shot of brandy. She moves her hand to other wounds in turn and he feels (4d8+8=25) much better. She moves to Rook next and proforms a similar casting on him. He soon feels (4d8+8=28) ready to take on the world. Next, she turns to Captain Morwyn with a third casting (4d8+8=27). "I haven't the tools with me to restore the other losses in strength or will that you've experienced. What of you Finn, would you bid me heal you as well. How serious are your wounds?"




As Marienna takes Radoons hand, he closes his eyes, bracing for the flow of warmth he is now anticipating.  He takes it in, allowing it to flow through him, almost enjoying the feeling.  Once it subsides, he opens his eyes, gives M. a wink and a squeeze with his hand before she looses it and quickly makes way to the fight.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

initiative (1d20+2=16)[/ur

current AC - 16

Radoon will also charge forward, daggers appearing in each hand has he moves.  He will approach Orgre #2, hopefully the same one Rook is attacking and take the side, right or left, Rook is not on.  Hopefully we can fall one before it does any damage.

OCC - do we know which one, the girl was speaking to?  Scott,  Let me know if I can make it to # 2 in the round.  Also if I can only attack once, since I closed, is it my best attack(best hand and so forth?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: What the heck? Roll a d20. If you break 12 one of the guys has a bastard sword.




B.S. Check (1d20=13)

_Yahtzee!  What does that mean, anyway . . . I've always wondered!_


----------



## Scotley

*The fight is on!*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - do we know which one, the girl was speaking to?  Scott,  Let me know if I can make it to # 2 in the round.  Also if I can only attack once, since I closed, is it my best attack(best hand and so forth?)




Radoon has to cover more than 30' to attack, so he can't attack in round 1. He can take a double move and then get his full attacks at the start of next round. Finn has asked you to toss the gunpowder at one of the foes, you can do that and still move.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Rooks keen eye notes that one of the warriors (W1) is holding a fine bastard sword in both hands. Yahtzee! is beyond my oh so limited skill with languages, but I think it must translate loosely--'I'm lucky, I'm cool, you guys are so screwed!'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Can Rook attack in the first round?  His move is 40.

For GM Only:

[sblock]If he can pull it off, I'd like Rook to vault from the table to the Ogre #2's shoulders (planting feet on the shoulders), and get in a quick stabbing attack down into the beastie's head/neck/shoulder area this round.  Next round the plan is to flip/half twist from Ogre shoulders to bar behind W1 and either attack him or disarm him (I have to read the disarm rules before deciding which).  If he can't attack this round, Rook will attack from the Ogre's shoulders first thing next round and then flip to the bar, so that his attack against W1 would be first thing round 3.  Did that make sense to you, and does it sound feasible?  JIC, Rooks tumble roll for round 1 is 1d20+12=25.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: By the map the Ogre is some 40' away so you are just in range for an attack. I just need Morwyn's Initiative before we continue.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will launch the gunpowder bag at Ogre # 1 as soon as he starts moving toward #2.  What do you wnt me to roll to see if I hit?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Initiative (1d20+6=26) 

I'll Charge W3 (1d20+10=22), for damage (1d10+4=9).

OOC: With most of us topping 20 on init, I'd say we're pretty juiced.


----------



## Scotley

*The fight is on.*

Okay, 
Morwyn is up first with a 26,
followed by Finn with a 20, 
Pelgarth with an 18, 
then Radoon with a 16, 
the warriors with a 14, 
Marienna and the ogres with a 12  
Rook with an 11, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse and the Fairy Clad Women with 6's. 

Morwyn charges hitting his foe easily. Finn must decide to act or hold his action until Radoon acts on 16. Radoon can toss the gunpowder bag at BAB+Dex mod -2 for every 10' beyond the first 10 he is away from his target.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay,
> Morwyn is up first with a 26,
> followed by Finn with a 20,
> Pelgarth with an 18,
> then Radoon with a 16,
> the warriors with a 14,
> Marienna and the ogres with a 12
> Rook with an 11,
> Finally, Captain DeGrasse and the Fairy Clad Women with 6's.
> 
> Morwyn charges hitting his foe easily. Finn must decide to act or hold his action until Radoon acts on 16. Radoon can toss the gunpowder bag at BAB+Dex mod -2 for every 10' beyond the first 10 he is away from his target.




OCC - Scott, sorry to draw this out...is Ogre #1 about 40' away as of the moment we entered this "room"?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, sorry to draw this out...is Ogre #1 about 40' away as of the moment we entered this "room"?




OOC: Ogre #1 is a little further away at 50' from where Radoon is. The scale of the map is one square equals 5'.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Ogre #1 is a little further away at 50' from where Radoon is. The scale of the map is one square equals 5'.




As Radoon enters the room, he looks left and tosses the gunpowder at the Ogre in the corner nearest him.

throwing gunpowder (1d20-2=18) 

Yee Haw - natural 20!!

He then follows Rooks lead, though moving around the table to take the side of Ogre#2 that Rook is not on.


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

The bundle of gunpowder bounces harmlessly off the chest of the Orge who laughs in a way that says, 'I'm gonna have you for my dinner little man.' 

OOC: Okay Finn you're on.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The bundle of gunpowder bounces harmlessly off the chest of the Orge who laughs in a way that says, 'I'm gonna have you for my dinner little man.'
> 
> OOC: Okay Finn you're on.




Finn's second bundle of powder is in the air within instants of Radoon's toss.  It flies straight and true through the air, impacting the other bag while it is still in the air after bouncing from the orge's chest.  Their impact is followed by an immediate explosion.  [sblock]  Okay, Scott, that's two double charge bags meeting in mid-air for the blast.  I'll let you roll the damage.  Finn used far hand to make sure the contact occurred.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The bad guys strike back.*

The shaman quickly incants and makes a few complex magical passes before pointing sharply at the party with a small metal tube which pops emiting a torch like ball of flame. The tube is consumed in the casting but the ball of flame comes rolling and boucing at the party moving at great speed and leaving a trail of sparks that continue to burn. The ball roars past Morwyn and then on to the charging Radoon before rolling between Rooks legs and thence to Finn and between the ladys before rolling into the door and buring itself out. All are scorched by the heat of the flames (10d6=34) passing. The power of this attack suggests that this will be no easy fight. The Shaman seems unconcerned that one of his own was burned as well. On the heels of the ball of fire comes a powerful blast from the two small bundles at the feet of the Ogre. The blast finishes the warrior attacked previously by Morwyn and the shaman is caught by it as well. One of the warriors (W1) steps in front of Pelgrath and stabs (1d20+5=24) his bastard sword at Morwyn and it nearly slices (1d20+5=9) his abdomen open, but the captain manages to just avoid the worst of the blow (1d10+3=5). The other three warriors move around in front of the Ogre (02) to engage approching party members. The two closest Ogres attack (1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=19) Morwyn with their great clubs, but only one manages to land a blow (2d8+7=19) though it is an attack of considerable power given the size of the massive two handed club. Marienna charges forward with her spear at the ready, but doesn't quite reach the foes. 

OOC: Reflex saves for half (or less if you have evasion) damage from the fire spell.

OOC: Okay Rook you may attack the Ogre now.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Reflex Save (1d20+3=10)

OOC: HP: 15


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Ouch!!!  It's looking bad for Radoon!  Down to 8 HP just like that!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"@#$ %^&*, that hurt!"

Rook takes a light step toward the table, hops up onto it, and launches himself through the air at the closest Ogre (#2).  He lands lightly on the beast's shoulders and stabs quickly down into the neck area (17 T.H.), sinking the Northron knife deeply into Ogre flesh (Damage (1d4+3=5).  Now perched on the back of the beast like a feral animated shadow, he prepares for his next leap.

OOC: 

Scott, I didn't know what to add (if anything) for the knife.

Rook takes 29 from the Roman Candle and is now at 3 HP (Resistance to Fire - 5 pts saved his @!#) - No chance a 12 made the save, I'm thinking.

Also, it's storming here and the 'lectricks flickered after I rolled To Hit but before I could do the post.  The roll should be in Invisible Castle, though.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC: Reflex Save (1d20+6=19) Whoo!  I hope that's high enough, Scott.  Otherwise, Finn is a crispy critter.  Luckily, he does have evasion.    Also Scott, are any of the opposition close to the remaining pools of sparks left by the fireball that bounced through?  /OOC


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry I intended to say that the save was DC: 16. 

OOC: The Ogre Rook is perched on and the three warriors and Pelgarth for that matter are all near sparks  which flicker like candle flame illuminating the area, but seem likely to sputter out after a round or two at most.  

Rook completes his leap and stabs the Ogre with the hunting knife. It seems a little confused by Rook's presence on its shoulder. The other ogre (o3) takes his club and pulls out a javelin. The men behind the bar begin taking up Crossbows. Captain DeGrasse's pistol booms out and Pelgarth jerks from the impact of the bullet. The fairy clad woman next to Radoon pulls a dagger and slashes ineffectually at him. The other women also pull daggers, but hold their places not quite sure what to do. 

OOC: New round. Good Luck!


----------



## Scotley

*Revised Map*

OOC: Here's a revised map. I took the liberty of giving Finn a 5' step toward the enemy. I'll move him back if you wish.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

two thrown +1 daggers (1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=10) 

two thrown regular daggers (1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=11) 

possible crit?

crit hit? (1d20+7=25) 

damage in order:

damage from +1 daggers (1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=5) 

damage from daggers (1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=6) 

remember  first regular dagger is a critical hit.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon, Sorry the map didn't come out better. It looked fine before I uploaded it, but the letters aren't clear on the one that you can get on the sight. Radoon is still some distance from the Shaman (labled by name 'Pel' for Pelgarth). He is between F1 and Marienna (mar). If you have enough knives you can aford to toss now would be a good time. If you close you'll almost certainly draw an attack of opportunity from the Ogre, which if he hits will put Radoon out of the fight. If you want to risk it charge and get one attack with your dirty fighting. You won't have to be at minus 2 for using both hands and if you charge that would be another +1 though it will hurt your AC. Otherwise, try throwing up to four daggers and just moving five feet.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott, I adjusted below.  Radoon will choose to throw until he is down to 2 daggers and then close


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Okay Scott, the step forward is fine.  I will even take another while doing my next action as long as you say it is okay. /OOC

Finn reaches into the pouch at his side, pulling out another bag similar to the first two.  He lofts this into the fire next to the shaman and the warrior, shouting "Fire in the hole!"  as it flies.  

[sblock]  Again Scott, a touch of Far Hand to put it dead center of the flames.  Simple grenades can be so much fun! [/sblock]


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll Rage (bringing my HP to 27), take a 5' Step towards Pel, then I'll (at -2 for Power Attack) swing, stab, swing (1d20+10=15, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+5=16).  The damage is (1d10+6=13, 1d4+7=8, 1d10+6=12), if anything hits.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Just let me know when to attack again - I'll probably need a description of where everyone else is, as well, since they almost all move before I get to go again.


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn seems to grow larger or at least more fierce as he steps forward. His axe fails on the first blow, but then strikes the Shaman twice. A bundle of powder drops intot he flames near Pelgarth and ignites with a smaller blast than before, but it does catch Pelgarth, a warrior and an ogre in the blast. Both Morwyn and Rook feel the pressure and heat, but are unharmed by the blast. (OOC: I figured Finn would be able to drop it pretty accurately.) Casting with care (1d20+12=18) to avoid making himself vulnerable to the raging captain, Pelgarth is briefly suffused with a pale glow and those near him see some of his wounds close (3d8+10=24). A brace of daggers open fresh wounds, one sinking into the flesh of his cheek just below the eye. Two more dagger whistle past to set those behind the bar ducking. Two warriors close (3d8+10=24) at Rook on his perch, but flail and sword both miss the elusive black man. The flail very nearly strikes the ogre instead. Another warrior steps forward to jab (1d20+4=11) unsuccessfully at Radoon with a trident. The remaining warrior hammers (1d20+4=14) at Morwyn with a heavy mace, but misses his mark. Marienna's sharp voice can be heard above the din of battle as she reads from a scroll. The paper shatters into confetti in her hands as she says the last arcane word, her reserves spent. All the members of the group however are touched by the warmth of her magic as the mass cure takes effect (2d8+11=25). The first two Ogres try to bring their clubs (1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=12) into play against Morwyn and Rook, but neither can get a hit. The third Ogre looses his massive javelin (1d20+5=25) at Finn, but the wound is not as critical (1d20+5=8) as the large weapon could have been 1d8+8=10. The ogre behind the bar lets fly (1d20+5=21) with another javelin at Rook who feels it pass perilously close to his head. Rook notes that the Ogre behind the bar bears a striking familial resemblence to the one he is currently atop.   The three crossbowmen behind the bar start shooting (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=12), but though the air is filled with bolts, no one is struck. 

OOC: Okay Rook you're up!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Requested possition update--Finn and Morwyn each took a five foot move forward (east) putting a raging Captain Morwyn on top of the fallen Bastard Sword. All else have not moved or haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rook springs from the Ogre's shoulders (1d20+12=32) with a phenomenally timed and perfectly executed flip and half twist.  As he comes down slightly behind and to the left of the stinky Pelgarth, the barbarian dagger flicks out (1d20+5=16), planting firmly (1d4+3=5) in the big man's muscular back just under his ribs.  He leaves the long knife where it stuck, and quickly scoops up the fallen warriors bastard sword.

OOC: Scott, wasn't sure if a 16 hit or not, so I took a chance in the description.  If it was a miss, I'll edit this post for accuracy.  Also, intended Rook to land close enough to W1 to scoop up the bastard sword (figured a Natural 20 on the Tumble check would do it).  Again, let me know if I'm out of position or don't have time and I'll edit the post.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Scott, is there a torch, candle, lantern or any sort of open flame behind the bar?  Spot Check (1d20+9=25)  /OOC


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Rook springs from the Ogre's shoulders (1d20+12=32) with a phenomenally timed and perfectly executed flip and half twist.  As he comes down slightly behind and to the left of the stinky Pelgarth, the barbarian dagger flicks out (1d20+5=16), planting firmly (1d4+3=5) in the big man's muscular back just under his ribs.  He leaves the long knife where it stuck, and quickly scoops up the fallen warriors bastard sword.
> 
> OOC: Scott, wasn't sure if a 16 hit or not, so I took a chance in the description.  If it was a miss, I'll edit this post for accuracy.  Also, intended Rook to land close enough to W1 to scoop up the bastard sword (figured a Natural 20 on the Tumble check would do it).  Again, let me know if I'm out of position or don't have time and I'll edit the post.




OOC: The 16 just hits. I have a little problem with you reaching the sword however. It is diagonallly across Pelgarth from you, making it at least little over 7 feet away if I remember my pythagorus correctly. You could instead move a square north. Then diagonal into Morwyn's square (which he can let you do), pick up the sword, then diagonal into Pelgarth's square then directly behind him to the east. That is streching your half move for the tumble with two diagonals. However, picking up a weapon doesn't leave you the option of attacking this round. You can do the dagger bit as planned and go in and back out of Pelgarth's square next time for the sword if you wish. There is one other aspect of the tumbling you should be aware of in such a crowded area. You have to make a tumbling check seperately for each person you pass with each additional one getting harder by +2. Given the Ogre's reach (you are passing through the area threatened by both 1 and 2) you need 4 checks for the move you just made with the second one at +2 DC (17) the third at +4 (19) and the final one at +6 DC (21). I'll let your one awesome roll suffice for this round but in future you need to consider the number of foes you pass more carefully. The relavent info on tumbling can be found here. http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/tumble.htm Let me know if you want to take your attack on Pelgarth or go for the sword this round.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Scott, is there a torch, candle, lantern or any sort of open flame behind the bar?  Spot Check (1d20+9=25)  /OOC




OOC: There are lamps mounted every few feet behind the bar. As well as 3 large candleabras (sp?) equally spaced above the lenght of the bar. They are a little high up to be of much use though a well placed charge might bring one down on the head of a bartender...


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Once Rook decides how to proceed, I'll try to get a more legible map up and finish the round. The rest of you may post tentative actions if you wish. Captain DeGrasse and the fairy clad women have yet to act.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

As long as Pelgarth is still standing, I'll stick with the old tried and true, throwing caution to the wind (power attack +5), swing, stab, swing (1d20+7=26, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+2=16) for damage (1d10+11=12, 1d4+12=14, 1d10+11=17).  Take that!

OOC: good thing I've got power attack, since the Dwarven Battle Axe is still just doing average damage ... for a short sword.  Actually, a short sword would have been better, since then the 19 to hit would've been a crit threat.  I was _that _ close...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: 

I was actually thinking he'd land 2 squares due east of his starting position on the Ogre's shoulders.  That put's him just south of Pelgarth and east of the Ogre, and one square SE of W1 and the sword, while fulfilling the 10' move required for skirmish damage (Which I've forgotten to roll for in each of the last two attacks - we're finally fighting something besides Undead, and I let THAT slip my mind!  Any chance of going back and rolling a couple of d6's?).

Does he have to enter the square occupied by W1's Body, or can he reach into it from the adjascent square (reaching between Pelgarth and Ogre 2)?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, my fault, I've gotten my warriors crossed up. Warrior three went down, but did not have the sword. Warrior 1, who has the sword is still in the fight. You'll need to finish him or try a disarm to get it. Assuming you proceed with the attack against Pelgarth with the dagger, you may roll you extra skirmish damage against him. You may also roll it for the Ogre struck in the previous round. I'll go to work on the map now.


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

OOC: Here's the current map including some movement by the foes. Note that for some reason my sheet printed with one fewer row of squares this time, so we lost 5' on the east/west axis between the door and the table. I don't think it will be too problematic.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> I'll Rage (bringing my HP to 27), take a 5' Step towards Pel, then I'll (at -2 for Power Attack) swing, stab, swing (1d20+10=15, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+5=16).  The damage is (1d10+6=13, 1d4+7=8, 1d10+6=12), if anything hits.




OOC: Like Mike P., I realized I missed some extra damage.  In the above post, I took a -2 To Hit for Power Attack, but neglected to add it to the Damage rolls.  My base damage for the axe is 1d10+5; situational modifiers: less one for -2 Str, plus two for Rage +4 Str, plus two for Power Attack, for a total of 1d10+8.  Similarly for the dagger, base 1d4+6-1+2+2 (same modifiers) for a 1d4+9.  Scott, if you feel so moved, rather than try to "back date" the changes, please add that damage to the latest round,  Since the damage rolls were comparatively low (1, 2, and 6), adding 4 to the first roll brings the total damage to the statistical average.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: You could be slain before you get the chance to redress the lost damage, so I'll go ahead and fix it on my total. Technically, the round isn't over yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Skirmish Damage (Ogre, Pelgarth) (1d6=1, 1d6=3)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will hurl 3 more of his regular daggers/knives that he has picked up since entering the party. This leaves him with one and the Northern Dagger from Morwyn.

throwing daggers at Ogre (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=10)

OCC - Scott, is the crit for 17-20 from the adamantine dagger or something Radoon has?  Would this be a crit hit?  

I'll roll damage for only the 18, I'm sure the others miss!  Man, sure could use some luck here...

damage from throwing daggers at Ogre (1d4+3=6)

at least I got close to max damage, not that 6 is going to bring down an ogre anytime soon...


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Skirmish Damage (Ogre, Pelgarth) (1d6=1, 1d6=3)




OOC: Well that makes a big difference, you've really got them on the ropes now.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, is the crit for 17-20 from the adamantine dagger or something Radoon has?  Would this be a crit hit?




OOC: That particular dagger has the 'keen' magical property doubling its threat range from 19-20 to 17-20. The regular need a 19 or 20 to be crit threat.


----------



## Scotley

Rook completes his move and stabs the shaman painfully. Captain DeGrasse's second pistol booms and she hits Pelgarth again as well. Some of the women in fairy costumes begin to more one pulls a hand crossbow and fires (1d20+3=22) at Radoon, striking him critically (1d20+3=22) with a stinging (2d4=5) wound to the upper arm. Another comes at Finn with a dagger (1d20+3=13), but is unable to strike him. 

OOC: New round! I have Radoon's action waiting on Morwyn and Finn... The last map I posted is current.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Damage update - down to 11HP and I now have to close.  It's looking bad for the good guys.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: 

It looks like Rook and Morwyn have Pelgarth and W1 flanked. It looks from the reading like it's the threat that gives the flanking bonus, rather than actual attacks.  Is this correct?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: New round! I have Radoon's action waiting on Morwyn and Finn... The last map I posted is current.




I'm confused; which round is this?  I thought you had my actions for the new round (43 points of damage against Pelgarth).  That would be my second round of Rage, and the third round of the combat.  Of course, if this is the fourth round of the combat, I'll swing away.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> I'm confused; which round is this?  I thought you had my actions for the new round (43 points of damage against Pelgarth).  That would be my second round of Rage, and the third round of the combat.  Of course, if this is the fourth round of the combat, I'll swing away.




OOC: You are correct. You have done considerable damage to the Shaman this round (3rd). I guess that makes it the Shaman's turn since Finn should now be on 16 with Radoon, having held his action previously.


----------



## Scotley

*Slippery Shaman*

The shaman takes vicious beating from Captain Morwyn, clearly seriously wounded he steps back and slides over the bar assisted by one of the crossbowmen (C3). He drops down below the level of the bar. As the crossbowman steps back. 

OOC: Attack of Opportunity for Rook! A lucky shot here could turn the tide.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Dodging the attacking woman, Finn pulls another bag from his pouch, and throws it towards the bar.  [sblock] Scott,using Far Hand, my objective here is to hit one of the lamps, hard enough to break it and ignite the gunpowder.  In addition, I assume there are bottles of spirits behind the bar that would be caught in the concussion of the explosion and break also.  Of course, these fine spirits would probably also catch on fire as well, and probably shower all those unfortunate crossbowman taking shelter behind the bar.  Alas, but I always was taught to look at what I was hiding behind in case unfriendly fire came my way.  Looks like these guys are about to learn the same lesson.      [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Ever the opportunist, Rook slashes swiftly with _Drachthuarach_, but the slippery shaman moves too quickly for him and the backhanded attack goes wide.


----------



## Scotley

The shaman having thwarted death for the moment is out of sight. Rook can just hear the sound of incantations from below the bar. A small bag of powder strikes a lamp behind the bar...

OOC: Finn roll a d4 to see if you can manage to break the lamp with the small soft bag.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Break Glass Roll (1d4=3)


----------



## Scotley

*Boom!*

The lamp fractures and the bag bursts and it appears at least some of the powder got in for there is a slightly delayed blast. Several nearby bottles burst and add to the fire behind the bar. The nearby Ogre is doused with flames and flying glass and the crossbowman who pulled the shaman to safety and backed up goes down peppered with glass and burning, the foul stench of burning flesh overwhealming the more pleasant aromas of burning rum and brandy. The next crossbowman in line is also blasted and singed, but not out of the fight yet. The three blades thrown by Radoon form a neat line, one going right, one hitting him in the chest and the third going off to the left. The big humanoid totters for a moment, falls to his knees and pitches forward on the floor. The warriors attack (1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=15) Rook, Radoon and Morwyn though only Radoon is struck with a trident (2d4+1=7). Marienna extends a hand and touches Radoon. He feels the pleasant jolt of her healing magic (2d8+7=16). The ogre in the corner bashes (1d20+8=15) at Morwyn, but misses narrowly. The ogre behind the bar roars in rage and frustration and along with his fellow both lob (1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=21) massive javelins at Rook, and while one passes dangerously close neither hits. 

OOC: Okay Rook...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Wow Radoon is taking a beating this fight.

Looking back at M., he will give a heart felt "thanks!"  But that is all the niceties he has.  He is PISSED that the capt wanted to fight and even more pissed that he is getting battered so..  He will draw his last two daggers and charge to the trident weilding warrior, burying his one dagger at the end of his stride.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook makes a lunging grab for the bastard sword in the greedy grasp of Warrior 1, attempting to disarm (1d20+5=21) him and take the weapon for himself.

OOC:

Scott, this is an unarmed disarm attempt (left the Northern Knife in stinky shaman's back, remember?).  I wasn't sure if Rook gets the flanking bonus or not - if he does get a flanking bonus the roll becomes a 23.  I also didn't subtract the 4 for being unarmed (makes Rook's roll either a 17 or a 19).  I do realize that dude gets an attack of opportunity which spoils the attempt if he succeeds.

Not a great chance of success, but it looks cool as heck if he pulls it off!


----------



## Scotley

Rook makes a lunging grab for the Bastard Sword in the warrior's hands, his response (1d20+4=16) is to swing unsuccessfully at Rook. The two men struggle with the blade (1d20+8=25); however, the warrior's double handed grip allows him to retain the weapon. A couple of crossbow bolts (1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=12) zing through the battle from behind the bar, but no one is hit. The Fairy clad women attack (1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=6) and Finn is struck (1d4+1=3) , but not critically (1d20+3=7). Captain DeGrasse is busy reloading.


----------



## Scotley

*New Round*

OOC: Actions for round 4 please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Mine is below.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Mine is below.




OOC: He is in range. Make your rolls.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Just to be sure, I get only one attack since I am moving, correct?

attack on warrior (1d20+9=11)

I'm sure there are not enough bonuses on this dagger to hit with a 2!!


OCC - What bad rolling, damn!!!


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll take a 5' step into the space Pelgarth abandoned, then swing, stab, swing at the Ogre in the corner. (1d20+7=20, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+2=8), again taking -5 for Power Attack, for damage (1d10+11=20, 1d4+12=14).


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Just to be sure, I get only one attack since I am moving, correct?
> 
> attack on warrior (1d20+9=11)
> 
> I'm sure there are not enough bonuses on this dagger to hit with a 2!!
> 
> 
> OCC - What bad rolling, damn!!!




OOC: Actually, he closed to attack you, so you may take a full round of attacks. What the heck I'll even let you reroll that first one.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I'll take you up on it, since my attack would be a negative number

3 attacks - 2 with nothern dagger, one with a regular dagger (1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=27)

critical hit check (1d20+7=17)

maybe?

4th attack (1d20=4)

damages (1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=4)

Scott. you can figure the damages, I rolled only for all except the "4"  Not sure if a 17 hits to make the 20 a critical or not, if so, just double that roll.

Also do not know any bonuses Morwyn's dagger may give.

OCC - Also, I am assuming I get 4 attacks, but this assumption is based on a master thrower, if I am hand to hand, do I still get as many attacks?


----------



## Scotley

*A new enemy*

Captain Morwyn steps forward boldly and his powerful blows bring down one of the Ogres in bloody heap. Then the voice of Pelgarth can be heard from below the bar speaking a fiendish language and spouting magical words and an amulet on a golden chain comes flying forth and lands on the wooden floor with a clatte the hunting knife holy symbol clearly visible. His final words ring out loudly, "Scion of Mungoth to my aid!" Suddenly, the air above the floor where the amulet lays becomes something more than empty space. A doorway into another realm gaps open with a blast of icy wind and blowing gray snow. A huge boar perhaps a dozen feet long and weighing a ton or more pounds into the room charging toward (1d6=6) Finn. The thing looks like a wild boar only huge and primordial with massive tusks, a thick shaggy red pelt, spikes down its back and black hooves that score the wooden floor as it runs. Meanwhile, Radoon continues his attack on the warrior getting two hits, one that looks particularly vicious. Finn finds himself staring at the large fiendish dire boar bearing down on him. 

OOC: Actions?

Finn, DeGrasse, Radoon and Marienna along with a few of the bad guys are touched by the blowing sulferous smelling gray snow. Make a reflex save at DC: 17 or take 1d4 acid damge. I'll let you roll your own. 

OOC: If anyone cares to make knowledge checks...

The Planes DC 10, Religion DC 14 or Arcana DC: 16 [sblock]Mungoth is a huge icy mountain on the plane of Ghenna.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

reflex save (1d20+6=18)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn takes a moment before going through the doorway to tap an Armor and a shield tattoo.  (AC 23).  He has his rapier in his left hand, and takes a double charge powder bag out of his pouch, and hands it to Radoon.  He gets another out and holds it in his right hand.  "Here my friend, see if you can put that where it will do the most good.  I'll put another beside to start things off."  Initiative (1d20+6=20)




OOC: Scott, as shown here, Finn's current AC is 23, since the highest attack roll was 22, I'm assuming he should not have been hit as the roll was not a natural 20.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Snarling his frustration at his inability to take up an 'effective' weapon, Rook lashes out with _Drachthuarach_ in his off hand, but misses the Bastard Sword wielding baddie badly.

_Gotta get that sword . . . I'm just not effective without a sword . . . what's wrong with me . . . I haven't felt this lack of confidence since I was a youngster . . . gotta get that sword . . ._


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC: Scott, as shown here, Finn's current AC is 23, since the highest attack roll was 22, I'm assuming he should not have been hit as the roll was not a natural 20.




OOC: Oops! I saw the crit threat and forgot all about the fact that it didn't hit. Sorry, about that, you were indeed missed. Now about that big pig...


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon avoids the acidic gray snow.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Reflex Save (1d20+6=26)

Dancing between the snowflakes, Finn emerges untouched.  "Who ordered fresh pork?  I usually get enough of the salted when I'm in the open seas.  Guess we will have to see someone about the butcher bill here."  With the jest from his mouth and a grin on his lips, Finn slashes (1d20+7=24) at the underbelly of the boar.  Blood (1d6+5=11) pours from the wound.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: Any chance we can get an updated map after the end of this round?  I need to figure out just how stupid what I'm thinking about doing next is.  Thanks.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues...*

The remaining ogres continue to hurl their great javelins (1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=22) and this time one pierces (1d8+5=11) Rook. Marienna grunts in pain as the acidic snow sizzles on her arms, but the wounds don't look to serious. She stabs (1d20+5=22) the warrior facing Radoon and he is impaled (1d8+2=6) on her longspear. With a cry of pain he falls and she jerks the weapon free its sharp point making a disgusting sucking sound as it pulls from the fallen man's flesh. The warriors press the attack against Rook and Morwyn, but fail to hit either man. Rook finds his own attack equally futile. The massive fiendish dire boar roars forward charging at Finn. A chair is smashed to splinters by the hooves while the Fairy clad women must dodge or be trampled. Finn's enchanted  blade slices easily into the beasts thick hairy hide and blood spurts, but the creature's tusks (1d20+14=30) rip (1d8+19=25) into the Cannoneer opening a huge wound from thigh diagonally to elbow on the opposite side and very nearly disemboweling him. He senses that the evil nature of this beast of the lower planes has smote the inate good within him making the wound even worse. Crossbows twang once more, but amazingly neither bolt finds a target. Two of the Fairy clad women attack (1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=21) and Marienna takes a hit from a hand crossbow bolt (1d4=4). Those women near Finn and DeGrasse are forced to scramble away from the path of the beast and do not manage to attack this time. A pistol booms (1d20+5=17) as Captain DeGrasse blasts the horrible hog with her pistol (1d8=2), but the thing doesn't even flinch. 

OOC: How do you like your new playmate the Big Pig? Actions for round 5? Map and revised initiative to follow very shortly.


----------



## Scotley

*Round 5*

OOC: Initiative Order--

Morwyn is up first with a 26,
followed by Pelgarth with an 18, 
then Radoon and Finn with 16's, 
the warriors with a 14, 
Marienna and the ogres with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with an 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse and the Fairy Clad Women with 6's. 

OOPS, Forgot DeGrasse, and will add her to the above post. 

OOC: Latest version of the map now up.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: By the way a warrior got lost in the remap a couple of rounds ago, but he's back.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Scott, I am hoping all opponets are on the map, dead and alive.  How can we ascertain who is alive vs. dead?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Are there _any_ weapons lying around yet?  Who's dead that may have dropped one?


----------



## Scotley

*Maps*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott, I am hoping all opponets are on the map, dead and alive.  How can we ascertain who is alive vs. dead?




OOC: I guess I made changes to the map, but didn't hit 'save' before I uploaded, so a couple of foes were wrong including yours. I've have reloaded the map above and it should be correct now. The stick figures represent fallen foes. The woman next to DeGrasse is just unconcious rather than dead. The the other stick figures are dead. All the circles/ovals are live. Morwyn is just above Rook though it is hard to read. Hope that helps.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Are there _any_ weapons lying around yet?  Who's dead that may have dropped one?




There is quite a bit of hardware on the ground, but most of it is suboptimal for Rook. There are large greatclubs, several large javelins including one that is particularly handy to Rook.   Behind the bar is a crossbow though it may be burned beyond use. Radoon's most recent kill has a trident. There are several of Radoon's thrown daggers/knives about if you want to try and spot one (DC: 15). Your best bet is a short sword in the hands of the fallen Warrior #2, who is currently under Warrior #3.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

What, if anything important, do the "F's" denote?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll take a 5' step directly towards Pelgarth, then hop up onto the bar (1d20+9=16) towards the Ogre (limiting AOOs to Pel and the Ogre).

Then, with the advantage of height, I'll bring the axe smashing down on Pel (1d20+8=23) for damage (1d10+11=17).

OOC: Since I can't fight with the dagger, I'll use it for defense so my AC is 19.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook tumbles 1d20+12=24, 1d20+10=24 past the Bastard Sword wielding warrior to (the square just NW of him), and stabs with Drachthuarach 1d20+6=24 for 1d4+5=6, 1d6=6 (11 total) damage.

OOC: 

Scott - added 5 instead of 4 to the dagger damage - the 11 total reflects actual damage bonus.

If the fellow doesn't obligingly drop for Rook, he'll scoop up the short sword for his next attack.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> What, if anything important, do the "F's" denote?




OOC: Fairy costumed women who made up the wait staff of the Masque. In theory a lesser threat than the warriors or Ogres.


----------



## Scotley

*Bar Hopping*

Morwyn leaps to the bar and the Ogre returns his attackattack (1d20+5=21) with the javelin he has in hand (1d8+5=8). Pelgarth follows suit (1d20+6=9) with his hunting knife, but the oncoming axe blow appears to have foiled his aim. Recovering quickly, Pelgarth stabs (1d20+6=18) again, but is blocked by the Captain's own dagger. Morwyn feels a strange unnatural chill from the shaman's large hunting knife. 

OOC: Radoon and Finn are up.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Knowing he his hurting badly, and not wanting to get into a hand to hand combat just yet, Radoon will look for any knives or daggers laying about as he quickly makes his way to the  block 2 west of fairy 3.

Scott, let me know if there are any knives or daggers between here and there.


----------



## Scotley

Radoon moves off leaving the Fairy clad woman to Marienna. He finds three of his blades in and around the fallen Ogre. The woman slashes at the departing Radoon, but misses him. 

OOC: Finn's up.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  OUUCCHHH!!  Piggy is nasty!   Bad, evil DM, Finn not like at all.  /OOC

Visibly weakened by the massive wound inflicted by the beast.  Finn jumps upon the table so as to have a heighth advantage, as well as for some tactical position.  He does not attack, but assumes a defensive posture.  He calls at the boar, "Sooooey, Pig, soooey.  Come to the butcher!"

OOC: Finn goes defensive (AC: 27, HP - 4) while moving diagonally 5 feet onto the table. Hopefully, if the boar charges, he can leap and tumble over it, while it charges through the table and on into the ogre who is a few squares beyond it.  /OOC


----------



## Scotley

As a wounded Finn struggles out of the path of the big pig, the warriors continue their attack (1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=14). While two go for Rook and one moves to attack Morwyn on the bar, none are successful. Marienna charges at the horrible hog with her spear (1d20+7=9), but looses her footing on a puddle of spilt beer and blood causing her to miss.  The remaining ogres try to hit (1d20+3=21, 1d20+3=5) Rook and Morwyn with their javelins, but with no success. Rook completes his tumble and Drachthuarach brings down the bastard swordsman (sic). The fairy clad women don't want to get too close to the pig and start toward Captain DeGrasse, who is reloading. Another pursues Radoon, but none of their blades (1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=4) find a target. Crossbows twang (1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=14) twang once more without success. 

OOC: New round, Morwyn is on the bar and Finn on the table. No time to update the map right now, but I'll have it up no later than tomorrow morning. Go ahead and post actions.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attempt to finish Pelgarth (1d20+7=13, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+2=9), only to whiff badly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Rook's taking advantage of his late initiative to see the results of everyone else's actions.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, do to unforseen events, one day has turned into two. I am working on the map now and will get it and Pelgarth's latest magical mayhem posted shortly. Radoon will be up next.


----------



## Scotley

*The fight continues*

Morwyn's axe fails to find its mark. Grinning, Pelgarth begins another spell, concentrating (1d20+13=25) carefully on his magic, he ends by blowing a small set of pipes. This little sound is followed by a great booming of noise centered just behind Morwyn. It reverbarated throughout the room shaking glasses and everyone feels the pressure of it, but only Morwyn feels the blood run from his ears (1d8=4) as the oppressive sound pounds him (OOC: Morwyn needs to make a DC: 16 Fort save or be stunned). Unseen by Pelgarth behind the bar, one of the warriors had moved in behind Morwyn. He takes the effects of the sound as well and finds the sound unbearable 1d20+5=11. He drops his flail and clutches at this bleeding ears. Finn continues to hold his blade defensively trying to watch for attacks from all sides. Radoon stands in the clear with his recovered blades. 

OOC: Okay, Finn is defending, Radoon you're up.

OOC: Oops, should have accounted for all the warriors before I posted. My error is your gain. Warror 5 is stunned and unable to act.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott, I am wondering exactly where I am, it will matter as to what I do.


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

OOC: Radoon is right where he said he wanted to be 2 squares west of F3. Here's the map at long last. Its a lot of work to keep up with all these foes and the map. It takes a while to get everything straight. 

OOC: Initiative Order--

Morwyn is up first with a 26,   Acted
followed by Pelgarth with an 18,  Acted
then Radoon and Finn with 16's,   Finn Acted--ready for Radoon. 
the warriors with a 14, 
Marienna and the ogres with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse and the Fairy Clad Women with 6's.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

fortitude save (1d20+10=29)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Morwyn suffers no additional ill effects from the sound.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon moves off leaving the Fairy clad woman to Marienna. He finds three of his blades in and around the fallen Ogre. The woman slashes at the departing Radoon, but misses him.
> 
> Scott,  I am going to assume the blades I found are just the ones I picked up since we've been here.  You were nice enough to allow me them, I will not take too much advantage of it.
> 
> Radoon will throw 3 daggers at F3
> 
> to hit F3 (1d20+7=14, 1d20+7=26, 1d20+7=10)
> crit check (1d20+7=19)
> 
> damage rolls (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle rages on.*

A brace of Radoon's thrown blades strike the handcrossbowwoman and she crumples to the floor, while the third blade clatters to the ground at the feet of the ogre near the end of the bar. The remaining active warrior swings (1d20+4=14) at Rook without hitting. Marienna jabs (1d20+5=23) her longspear (1d8+1=9) deeply into the hairy red hide of the fendish pig. The ogres continue to use their javelins (1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=8) to little effect. The fendish dire boar attacks (1d20+12=20) at Finn, but only manages to rip a big chunk out of the table between his feet. 

OOC: Okay Rook seen enough yet? You're up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook tumbles (1d20+12=32)(1d20+12=26) neatly out of reach of the warrior and the little faeire woman, moving lithely to the ogre at the corner of the bar.  Once there, he swings (1d20+6=11) his newly acquired hardware in a short arc, aiming for the foul beast's vitals.  Unfortunately, he only realizes at the last moment that the 4 1/2 foot bastard sword handles differently than the 12" knives he's been using all night, and the ogre easily evades his clumsy blow.

_Gotta work the kinks out!  Moving on!_


----------



## Scotley

Rook's flawless acrobatics are spoiled by poor swordsmanship. Catain DeGrasse's pistol booms again and one of the women facing her goes down clutching a chest wound. She takes a minor cut on the forearm for her trouble, while the woman that was attacking Rook throws her dagger at his retreating form, but misses. The crossbowmen fire (1d20+3=5, 1d20+3=22) and Morwyn takes a bolt (1d8=7) to the side. Grinning the crossbowman begins to reload...

OOC: Morwyn has an attack of opportunity coming against the nearest crossbowman. I forgot reloading draws an attack of opportunity. In face take two. 

OCC: Once Morwyn's AoO are resolved we'll start a new round. Go ahead and post actions if you want. I'll have a revised map up shortly.


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

OOC: Initiative Order--

Morwyn's attacks of opportunity

Start new round

Morwyn is up first with a 26, Acted
followed by Pelgarth with an 18, Acted
then Radoon and Finn with 16's,  
the warriors with a 14, 
Marienna and the ogres with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse, Crossbowmen and the Fairy Clad Women with 6's.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

AoO's (1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=12) 

OOC: Not very promising.  Hopefully, it means that my next rolls will be better 

PS: I doubt it makes a difference, but I forgot the +1 for height advantage, so both rolls are 13.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack the foul cleric, with some desperation. (1d20+7=18, 1d20+6=20, 1d20+2=10) for damage (1d10+11=12, 1d4+12=15).


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will make his way to the same Ogre that Rook is fighting, taking the other side as to get some clean hits in.  As he passes the fallen fairy he will retrieve his daggers.

I think I can still get one attack in as I approach the ogre?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Seeing Radoon approach the ogre he's attacking, Rook shouts out to him "I'll be right back!" and leaps up onto the bar (1d20+12=16) to attack the other ogre.  Again, he misses badly, this time overswinging and taking out a chip of the bar with his fine new weapon.

OOC:

Scott, a couple of things - first, I don't think my tumble roll is good enough to avoid the ogre's attack of opportunity (don't forget the +4 to my AC to avoid AoO's caused by movement).

Also, since Radoon attacks well before Rook gets a chance to move, Rook will still be threatening the Ogre when Radoon attacks it.  If he's in a flanking position, will he get the bonus?


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> AoO's (1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=12)
> 
> OOC: Not very promising.  Hopefully, it means that my next rolls will be better
> 
> PS: I doubt it makes a difference, but I forgot the +1 for height advantage, so both rolls are 13.




OOC: In the words of Maxwell Smart, 'missed it by that much.'


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will make his way to the same Ogre that Rook is fighting, taking the other side as to get some clean hits in.  As he passes the fallen fairy he will retrieve his daggers.
> 
> I think I can still get one attack in as I approach the ogre?




OOC: You are correct, take one.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues...*

Morwyn can't manage to hit the crossbowman, but his axe does find the Shaman. The northman crumples his brain visible through his cleft skull. 

OOC: Radoon and Finn are up. Radoon will be flanking the Ogre, which is good for a +2 to hit.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Scott, a couple of things - first, I don't think my tumble roll is good enough to avoid the ogre's attack of opportunity (don't forget the +4 to my AC to avoid AoO's caused by movement).
> 
> Also, since Radoon attacks well before Rook gets a chance to move, Rook will still be threatening the Ogre when Radoon attacks it.  If he's in a flanking position, will he get the bonus?




Your tumble roll for the first foe, in this case the ogre you are currently facing who has reach is 15, so the 16 is good enough. You need to make a second roll for the ogre you are approaching, again due to reach. As it is the second foe the DC goes up by 2, so 17. 

Radoon does act before Rook, so I'll give him the flanking bonus.


----------



## Scotley

Using his superior reach the ogre jabs at the old sailor approching, but misses. 

OOC: He got an attack of opportunity. Reach is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: 

I thought attacks of opportunity were only when leaving a threatened square.  In fact, I'm sure I've asked about this before because I thought my character should get one and didn't.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Morwyn can't manage to hit the crossbowman, but his axe does find the Shaman. The northman crumples his brain visible through his cleft skull.




I'll give a roar of triumph/relief, while giving my weapons a flick to clear them of blood, etc., hopefully spraying the ogre and crossbowman.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott, did I manage to collect any daggers?

!!!

Radoon approaches the ogre and attack on Ogre (1d20+11=12)   - This should be fun for the DM

_Radoon sees Rook leave and wonders why this guy is always avoiding combat, is he scared to stand and fight?  We had this guy cornerned, now we've divided our forces._


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> I thought attacks of opportunity were only when leaving a threatened square.  In fact, I'm sure I've asked about this before because I thought my character should get one and didn't.




That's the deal with reach. The ogre threatens an extra square out. Thus, when you move to 10' out you enter a threatened square. When you move another 5' closer into the adjacent square so you can hit him, you are leaving that 1st threatened square. If you only take a 5' step it doesn't apply, so Morwyn largely avoided this problem as he mounted the bar.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, did I manage to collect any daggers?
> 
> !!!
> 
> Radoon approaches the ogre and attack on Ogre (1d20+11=12)   - This should be fun for the DM
> 
> _Radoon sees Rook leave and wonders why this guy is always avoiding combat, is he scared to stand and fight?  We had this guy cornerned, now we've divided our forces._




OOC: Radoon does manage to collect the pair of daggers that hit the woman. The other one is here close to the Ogre, so you can recover the third next round. Of course with that natural one you might drop another.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> I'll give a roar of triumph/relief, while giving my weapons a flick to clear them of blood, etc., hopefully spraying the ogre and crossbowman.




OOC: I like it. You can roll a free intimidate check vs. the three of them.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I like it. You can roll a free intimidate check vs. the three of them.




Intimidate (1d20+2=8).

OOC: The roll has a further modifier of either -1 (Cha) or +4 (Str), depending on whether you're using the alternative rule for Barbarians.  Either way, Morwyn doesn't _appear_ very intimidating.

I'm glad you liked it; it seemed like a suitably barbaric thing to do.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Your tumble roll for the first foe, in this case the ogre you are currently facing who has reach is 15, so the 16 is good enough. You need to make a second roll for the ogre you are approaching, again due to reach. As it is the second foe the DC goes up by 2, so 17.




Second Tumble to avoid Ogre AoO (1d20+12=29)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn continues to dance about the table, calling to the boar to keep it's attention on him so it will not attack the ladies.  "Pork chops and hams, bacon and hogshead cheese.  Come to market, little piggy, just watch for the butcher's blade because you will never make it back over the barn door sill after you meet it."

OOC:  Maintaining defensive posture until we can get substantial reinforcements to take care of this Memphis in May nightmare.  I should have known eating barbecue on Thursday was a bad sign for Finn.      /OOC


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn waves his axe in an arc while standing on the bar over the fallen shaman. The blood of their leader splattering on them only enflames the forces behind the bar to greater effort. Radoon moves to the Ogre at the end of the bar only to lose his balance as the Ogre stabs at him with a javelin. The old sailor barely stays on his feet and his swing goes far wide of the mark. Finn keeps taunting his feindish foe from his tabletop. 

OOC: Sorry more in a bit.


----------



## Scotley

*Finally, the battle continues...*

One of the warriors charges and attacks (1d20+6=13) Rook, but misses getting his weapon tangled with a barstool. The other remaining warrior seems to be recovering from the sonic magic of the shaman and picks up his fallen flail. Both Ogres stab (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=22) at Rook and he finds himself narrowly avoiding both their weapons. Marienna continues to face down the big pig with her spear (1d20+5=6) though she comes closer to hitting Finn than the pig with the long and unfamiliar weapon. Rooks impressive footwork is not matched by his swordsmanship as he takes a chunk out of the bar. Despite adroit moves and fine bladework the big pigs tusks (1d20+12=27) rip (1d8+12=18) into Finn Hunter and very nearly split the man in two. He goes down in a spray of blood and splintered table, clearly quite dead. Captain DeGrasse lets out a scream of rage and dispair as she clubs (1d20+5=10) at her foe with the butt of a pistol while the woman stabs (1d20+3=10) in response, but neither can score a hit. Dispite the anger of the crossbowmen neithers' bolts (1d20+3=10, 1d20+3=5) find a mark. Lacking a weapon and stunned by the violent death of the Shaman, the other Fairy clad woman breaks and runs for the exit.


----------



## Scotley

*Ouch!*

OOC: Revised and shorter Initiative Order--

Start new round

Morwyn is up first with a 26, 
then Radoon with a 16, 
the warriors with a 14, 
Marienna and the ogres with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse, Crossbowmen and the Fairy Clad Woman with 6's.

Actions for round 6 or is it 7?


----------



## Scotley

*R.I.P.'s*

[sblock=For Finn Hunter]Damn, that's gotta hurt! By my calculations that puts Finn at -14. A valiant death when you could have slunk away and licked your wounds. I hope the others will take the couple of rounds you bought them and win this fight. Marienna still has the elixer, so I expect we haven't seen the last of Finn Hunter...[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith

*R.i.p.*

[sblock]  Damn, this is one where I wish ties went to the defender.  He just matched my AC.  We'll just have to see where things go from here. Somehow, I see Finn, if brought back from the dead, avoiding pork products in the future.     [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: When it's his turn:

IC:

Rook flips from the bar (1d20+12=30, 1d20+12=21) to the area just south of the warrior that charged him, easily evading the clumsy attacks [of opportunity] of both ogres and using his momentum as he comes down to aid his swing (1d20+5=21).  Four and a half feet of steel backed by 225 pounds of muscle and bone slam (1d10+2=10) into the unfortunate ogre.

"_That_ was satisfying."

OOC: I intend to place Rook south of W3 and NW of the Ogre, so that Radoon can get his flanking bonus next round.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll turn my rage against the ogre. (1d20+7=26, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+2=17) for axe damage (1d10+11=21, 1d10+11=18).

OOC: Yea! About time the axe scored some serious base damage.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

2 attacks with Northern dagger, first being a dirty move, hopefully it hits (1d20+7=19)

oops forgot to roll two - second hit is...

2nd attack (1d20+7=15)

third attack

3rd attack (1d20+2=18)

damages: 

damage rolls (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=7)

keep in mind any bonuses to hit and damage for Northern dagger are not added in - first two hits are with the northern dagger, last is with regular one picked up here.  Also dirt fight move, if it hit, adds 1d4  dirty fight damage (1d4=1)

Radoon will close on ogre#3 and begin the tiresome process of bringing him to his knees


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn's attack proves devestating and the Ogre behind the bar drops taking down a shelf of glasses in a noisy crash of broken glass. Radoon's blade work is no less impressive, but his foe remains on his huge feet for the moment. The warriors try to strike (1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=12) Morwyn and Rook, but their attacks fail. Marienna stabs the beast with her spear (1d20+5=16) wounding (1d8+2=5) but something in the beast's nature seems to allow it to shrug off the steel. Rook completes his tumble with a spectacular blow that fells the remaining Ogre. The boar turns on Marienna and charges (1d20+12=26) it tusks ripping thru her defenses easily dealing her a vicious wound (1d8+12=15). She remains on her feet a look of dogged determination on her face. The crossbows twang (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=19) once more and Morwyn takes a hit (1d8=5). Captain DeGrasse continue their stuggle with neither wounding the other. 

OOC: Okay new round. I'll try to get a map in a couple hours.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues*

OOC: Revised and even shorter Initiative Order--

Morwyn has another attack of opportunity coming against the foolish crossbowman.

Start new round

Morwyn is up first with a 26, 
then Radoon with a 16, 
the warriors with a 14, 
Marienna with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse, Crossbowmen and the Fairy Clad Woman with 6's.

Actions?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will move up 10 feet and attack the warrior

two attacks with Northern Dagger, first is a dirty move (1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=9)

1 attack with regular dagger (1d20+2=3)

damages:

damage (1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=4)

dirty move damage (1d4=2)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_Marienna's toast without some help, and I'm not sure Radoon would survive that very well at this point . . . well, _cac,  _I guess I'd better get over there._ 

Rook tumbles (1d20+12=16) out of reach of the remaining warrior and sprints to Marienna's aid . . .

_Experience tells me these summoned creatures may not be harmed by normal weapons, so . . ._

"Cúl do Ifreann, Diabhal!"

OOC: Rook stabs (1d20+7=16) with _Drachthuarach_.  If he hits, he does 1d4+4=6 damage.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

AoO (1d20+7=12)

I'll take a 5' step along the bar towards the farther crossbowman, then attack the closer crossbowman (1d20+7=8, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+2=3), but he seems strangely immune.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle rages on.*

Despite a flurry of four axe blows the crossbowman manages to avoid getting hit by Morwyn. Radoon finds that his first blow is enough to finish the warrior. The remaining warrior fails to hit Morwyn. Marienna steps back from the pig and jabs (1d20+5=9) at it without effect. Rook's headlong charge across the big room pays off and his blade bites into the rear of the big boar causing it to make a hideous noisy of rage and pain. It whirls on the new attacker and lashes out with its tusks (1d20+12=24) and misses him by the narrowest of margins. Captain DeGrasse launches another failed blow (1d20+5=8) with the butt of her pistol. The fairy costumed woman facing her very nearly drops her dagger (1d20+3=4) as her latest attack goes far wide of the mark. The crossbowmen launch another brace of bolts and stuggle to reload. 

OOC: Another AoO for Morwyn. Actions for the next round?


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

OOC: Initiative

Morwyn is up first with a 26, 
then Radoon with a 16, 
the warrior with a 14, 
Marienna with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse, Crossbowmen and the Fairy Clad Woman with 6's.

Actions?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

The AoO (1d20+8=24) hits for damage (1d10+11=15).

Since I can't reach piggie this round and still attack it, I'll see how my AoO and first attack (1d20+8=10) against the other crossbowman (not the one I hit with the AoO) turns out - _curses, I really wanted that to hit_ - before deciding to take my full attack (1d20+7=21, 1d20+3=14) against that same crossbowman for damage (1d4+12=14, 1d10+11=21).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook leaps over the Big Pig, touching down briefly with one foot on it's back as he passes (Tumble (1d20+12=31)).  As he touches down he whirls lightly and attacks (1d20+7=25) again with the surprisingly effective _maine gauche_ (Damage (1d4+4=8, 1d6=1)).

OOC:

Scott, not sure if Skirmish Damage is effective against this thing.  Forgot to roll it in any case against the ogre and last attack.  Not that 1 point of extra damage is likely to turn the tide anyway!


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: Please let me know the results of my attacks, since I may want to take my 5' step.  Also, is W5 still stunned?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon looks about for a new opponent, he sees warrior 5 is fairly near him so he will move toward him and use his one attack at the end of the run.

attack on W5 (1d20+9=28)

crit check? (1d20+9=10)

nope.

damage (1d4+3=4)

plus whatever to hit and damage bonuses the northern dagger have.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Morwyn AoO slays the crossbowman. Warrior 5 is still in action and not stunned, though Radoon plans to engage him. 

OOC: Rook can skirmish vs. the big pig. 

Awaiting Morwyn's decision.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_If I keep moving and sticking it in the @$$, it should stay distracted by me enough to let the others get in some good solid blows.  Who knows, maybe I'll bleed it to death slowly!_

"Anseo, Banbh!"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Morwyn AoO slays the crossbowman. Warrior 5 is still in action and not stunned, though Radoon plans to engage him.
> 
> OOC: Rook can skirmish vs. the big pig.
> 
> Awaiting Morwyn's decision.




Did my full attack drop the other crossbowman?  If so, I'll take a 5' step off the bar to land next to W5.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> Did my full attack drop the other crossbowman?  If so, I'll take a 5' step off the bar to land next to W5.




OOC: Oh yes, he's resting in pieces.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues...*

Morwyn slays the two crossbowmen behind the bar and drops into a flanking postion on the last warrior. Radoon lands a solid blow on the fellow, but he isn't out of the fight yet. He swings his flail (1d20+4=12), but only further wounds the bar already damaged by Rook (   ). Marienna brings her borrowed spear into action (1d20+5=22) once more and scores (1d8+2=6) a hit on the beast's shoulder. Rook also lands a dagger blow. While neither wound is particularly significant by itself. The Boar is beginning to look a little batterered. He ralies (1d20+12=23) and again comes very close to hitting Rook. Captain deGrassee are locked in a battle, and neither seems to have the skill needed to finish the job. 

OOC: New round. No map this time unless you really want it. Morwyn and Radoon are flanking a wounded warrior at the bar while Rook and Marienna battle the pig. DeGrasse and a woman fight near the door.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll swing at the warrior (1d20+7=27) for (crit check (1d20+7=24)) damage (1d10+17=19, 1d10+17=20, 1d10+17=22).  

That should finish off the warrior, but even if it doesn't, I'll take a 5' step due west then move 40' towards the pig (which should bring me next to it, preferably between the pig and Marienna if she's using a long spear with reach).


----------



## Scotley

OOC: If you take a move you don't get a 5' step. 

Morwyn's mighty axe blow rips open the final warrior's skull. He fall in a lifeless heep as Morwyn moves off to face the fiendish dire boar. 

OOC: Actions for Radoon and Rook?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook continues moving (1d20+12=28) around the B.P., stabbing (1d20+7=20) past it's guard when he gets the chance (Damage (1d4+4=5, 1d6=6) - 11 Total).


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just waiting on Radoon to continue...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will continue harassing the warrior in front of him.

attacks on warrior (1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=26)

crit check (1d20+7=11)

attack on warrior (1d20+2=17)

damage rolls (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=4)

once again, these numbers are without any pluses the northern dagger may have to hit or damage.

1st and 3rd hit are with northern dagger.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will continue harassing the warrior in front of him.
> 
> attacks on warrior (1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=26)
> 
> crit check (1d20+7=11)
> 
> attack on warrior (1d20+2=17)
> 
> damage rolls (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=4)
> 
> once again, these numbers are without any pluses the northern dagger may have to hit or damage.
> 
> 1st and 3rd hit are with northern dagger.




Captain Morwyn already offed this guy--he's got initiative on you and acted first. The remaining foes in the room include the big pig some 45' away and the woman fighting Captain DeGrasse. Marienna and Rook are facing the pig and Morwyn is moving that way. Give me a sec to put up a map.


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

Morwyn  (acted)
Radoon
Marienna
Rook  (action posted)
Big Pig
DeGrasse
Fairy Clad Woman


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will run  for the pig, a dagger in each hand.

OCC - Not sure if I can make it in a round or not.  As I approach, I will jump onto his back and bury each dagger there, then use them as hand holds until I re-establish my balance.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: The map has me 5' further east than I should be.  I started ten feet north of Radoon's current position on the map and moved due west.  My base move is 40', but you only show me 35' from my starting position.  Since I should be 5' from the pig's current position, it could make a big difference.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon can cover the distance but not attack with both daggers. I'll let you run this round and dive on the beast next. It really doesn't fit the rules to make the run and dive and use both daggers, but what the heck. I like it. Consider Radoon running this round and make one attack with each dagger next. Which will be up shortly.


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn and Radoon make their way toward the big pig, Marienna tries her hand with the longspear (1d20+5=22) once more and this time the blow (1d8+2=10) seems powerful enough to pierce the pigs hide. Rook stings it once more as well and it tries to follow with its tusks (1d20+12=21), but only gets close enough to drip a little pig spittle on the ellusive Rook. Captain DeGrasse clubs (1d20+4=20) her foe with a pistol butt (1d6+1=2). While not a powerful blow, it combined with the approaching Morwyn and Radoon cause the woman to flee out the door from which the party entered only a moment ago. Breathing hard, DeGrasse reaches for a powder flask, preparing to reload.


----------



## Scotley

*New Round Map*

OOC: Initiative

Morwyn is up first with a 26, 
then Radoon with a 16, 
Marienna with a 12 
Rook and the Big Pig with 11's, 
Finally, Captain DeGrasse, with a 6.

Actions?

OOC: Moved Morwyn in 5' closer to the action as requested.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_Can't go over with Radoon riding the beastie - have to find another way around!_ 

Rook grabs a leg of the table and slingshots himself into a slide underneath it, rocketing toward the pigs haunches again.  The move puts him where he wants to go, but unfortunately doesn't go as smoothly as he wished and he exposes himself to the terrible tusks (Tumble Roll 14).

Once behind the pig [sblock]assuming he's not dead[/sblock] he stabs with _Drochthuarach_ 1d20+7=18 for 1d4+4+1d6=10 damage.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

With a bit of a stagger as my Rage departs, leaveing me winded, I'll move the final 5' at an angle to get a flanking bonus before Rook moves again and attack all out (1d20+4=17, 1d20+3=18, 1d20-1=15) for at least some damage (1d10+8=16, 1d4+9=13, 1d10+8=18).  

_That's for Finn!_, too exhausted to actually say aloud.


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn staggers up and delivers a pair of painful blows to the big pig, but it does not fall despite the numerous wounds it has taken. 

OOC: Waiting on Radoon...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

2 attacks on pig (1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=17) 

if either hit...

damage (1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=7) 

plus any bonuses from northern dagger, first dagger

I am assume once I am on I will need to make a dex check to stay there?

dex check (1d20=4) 

I hope you are supposed to be under the target number...in this case 15


----------



## Scotley

*The battle rages on...*

Radoon leaps on the pigs back sticking it with one dagger, but begins to slide off. Worried about hitting a party member in the suddenly crowded combat, Marienna's spear (1d20+5=10) doen't hit this time. Rook finds Radoon in his way on top of the pig and tries something different only to find his tumble under exposes him to an attack (1d20+12=14), but fortunately the pig's tusks merely mar the floor leaving the agile black warrior unmarked again. His own dagger strikes the pig in a blow that he felt certain would drop the heavily wounded fiendish beast, but amazingly the boar manages to fight on. It rips at Rook one more (1d20+12=21) time, but the blow narrowly misses yet again. With a final boom, DeGrasse's pistol silences the beast. Rook sees the massive hog falling toward him, but just as he would be crushed the fiendish dire boar fades away leaving only the dead, the wounded and damaged floors and furnishings to show it was ever here.

The room is suddenly silent after the din of combat. Marienna's spear clatters to the floor as the tired healer stuggles over the ripped and bloody body of Finn Hunter. She takes out the elixer of life and holds it over him raising an eyebrow in question.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The room is suddenly silent after the din of combat. Marienna's spear clatters to the floor as the tired healer stuggles over the ripped and bloody body of Finn Hunter. She takes out the elixer of life and holds it over him raising an eyebrow in question.




Sadly shaking my head, "Not yet.  When we used the elixer on Abelard, we all agreed that the other use was reserved for Allois.  We've received confirmation that he is still alive, or at least was recently and that they were feeding him, but the situation may have changed.  Once we've rescued Allois, then we can use the elixer on Finn.

However, I know that our chances of a rescue would be much improved with Finn.  So, if Radoon and Rook agree that we should use the elixer on Finn now, then go ahead."

I'm going to take one of the cure serious potions. (3d8+5=13).  I'll offer the other to Rook; Radoon should be able to collect enough daggers from this area to be able to provide ranged support should we run into any other opposition.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will slide from the pig's back and say,  "Capt, can I speak to you a minute...in private?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Certainly."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Move with the capt out of ear shot of the other characters.

"Capt, can I speak freely?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Of course."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"What was the point of this fight?  It did not serve us in any way other than to follow your lead and now Finn is dead.  I think you should feel some sort of responsibility to bring him back.  It would also go a long way toward making you seem compasionate to the crew.  Either way it's your choice, I will follow your lead but, and I am not trying to threaten you, but another ill-advised fight like that and I will take my leave from your crew."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

A long pause as I take a measuring look at Radoon...

"Now I understand why you didn't take the captaincy.  You're a good sailor, better than I am, which we both know.  But you lack the edge to be a great captain.  I don't know if I have it, but at least I'm willing to take the necessary risks.

The point was to take the fight to the enemy.  Up to now, we've been reacting, letting our foe pick the times and places for our battles.  In those fights, we could have just as easily lost a man as we did in this one, without exacting any noticable price from our foe.  I came within a hair's breadth of Davy Jones' Locker in the fight with the Shadows; it was just luck I survived, and just luck that Finn didn't survive this one.  At least here we took down an enemy lieutenant.  I, for one, will be glad we aren't fighting Pelgarth at the same time as the necromancer behind this.

Do I feel responsible for Finn?  Of course, as much as I did for young Abelard - no less, but no more either, because ultimately I was responsible for both their deaths.  Do I feel responsible for bringing him back, since we can?  Yes - but my first responsibility to Captain Marin and our mission.

When we brought back Abelard, we all accepted the fact that Allois has first claim to the other dose.  On the one hand, we all owe our loyalty to Captain Marin, which means we may need to reserve that dose for his son.  On the other hand, without Finn, we may not be able to complete the mission and rescue Allois, alive or otherwise.  Which choice is the right one?  _I don't know._

We're not on the ship.  We're not in front of the crew.  I don't need you to 'follow my lead'.  I need you and Rook to give me the benefit of your honest opinions.  As long as we aren't on ship or in front of the crew, if you disagree with me then say so.  If we are in front of the crew then say so under the guise of privacy.  But understand, given a choice between apparently equal options, I'll choose to sail into the wind every time.  Because, while the sea doesn't forgive mistakes, she deals even more harshly with the timid.

You help me avoid mistakes, and I'll provide the audacity.  I'll accept the responsibility for the consequences.

My plan from this point is to collect whatever may be of use here in this room, then proceed to the loading dock and back to the ship.  We'll recuperate for eight hours so Marienna and the rest of us will be as close to full strenght as possible, then attack the 'Fare and try to rescue Allois.  If possible, I want to recover the ship as well, but that's a secondary goal.

So, what is your honest opinion, weighing the options - do we risk losing Allois and bring Finn back, or do we risk failure by waiting?  Do you have anything else to add?"

This is all delivered in quiet, even, earnest tones.  I really do value, want, and even need, Radoon's honest opinion.  _The gods only know if I'm making the right choices, or if I'm even ready for this responsibility._


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

It's obvious to the older sailer that he's dealing with a young pup raised on stories of naval heroes whose mottoes ran to "When in doubt, attack."  (OOC: think Admiral Lord Nelson and the battles of the Nile and Trafalger.)  Morwyn isn't acting out of a desire for personal glory, but out of a sincere belief that this sort of behavior is the "right" way to lead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

When Morwyn and Radoon return:

"Captain Morwin, since you asked my opinion I say _'Comhaimseartha anois tá - le teacht dol sé féin ní mór dom é a dhéanamh aire.'_  The present is now - the future must care for itself.  I believe that we stand much better odds of getting to Allois in time with Finn than without, so my opinion is that we use the potion now.  If we reach Allois and he's expired, we must needs find priest or potion to revive him if it take the rest of our lives but for now we'll need Finn's resourcefulness to get to him at all."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> A long pause as I take a measuring look at Radoon...
> 
> "Now I understand why you didn't take the captaincy.  You're a good sailor, better than I am, which we both know.  But you lack the edge to be a great captain.  I don't know if I have it, but at least I'm willing to take the necessary risks.
> 
> The point was to take the fight to the enemy.  Up to now, we've been reacting, letting our foe pick the times and places for our battles.  In those fights, we could have just as easily lost a man as we did in this one, without exacting any noticable price from our foe.  I came within a hair's breadth of Davy Jones' Locker in the fight with the Shadows; it was just luck I survived, and just luck that Finn didn't survive this one.  At least here we took down an enemy lieutenant.  I, for one, will be glad we aren't fighting Pelgarth at the same time as the necromancer behind this.
> 
> Do I feel responsible for Finn?  Of course, as much as I did for young Abelard - no less, but no more either, because ultimately I was responsible for both their deaths.  Do I feel responsible for bringing him back, since we can?  Yes - but my first responsibility to Captain Marin and our mission.
> 
> When we brought back Abelard, we all accepted the fact that Allois has first claim to the other dose.  On the one hand, we all owe our loyalty to Captain Marin, which means we may need to reserve that dose for his son.  On the other hand, without Finn, we may not be able to complete the mission and rescue Allois, alive or otherwise.  Which choice is the right one?  _I don't know._
> 
> We're not on the ship.  We're not in front of the crew.  I don't need you to 'follow my lead'.  I need you and Rook to give me the benefit of your honest opinions.  As long as we aren't on ship or in front of the crew, if you disagree with me then say so.  If we are in front of the crew then say so under the guise of privacy.  But understand, given a choice between apparently equal options, I'll choose to sail into the wind every time.  Because, while the sea doesn't forgive mistakes, she deals even more harshly with the timid.
> 
> You help me avoid mistakes, and I'll provide the audacity.  I'll accept the responsibility for the consequences.
> 
> My plan from this point is to collect whatever may be of use here in this room, then proceed to the loading dock and back to the ship.  We'll recuperate for eight hours so Marienna and the rest of us will be as close to full strenght as possible, then attack the 'Fare and try to rescue Allois.  If possible, I want to recover the ship as well, but that's a secondary goal.
> 
> So, what is your honest opinion, weighing the options - do we risk losing Allois and bring Finn back, or do we risk failure by waiting?  Do you have anything else to add?"
> 
> This is all delivered in quiet, even, earnest tones.  I really do value, want, and even need, Radoon's honest opinion.  _The gods only know if I'm making the right choices, or if I'm even ready for this responsibility._




"The older I get, the more I realize there are not really great men...just men that may good decisions in times of crisis.  I think taking the fight to the enemy, as you say, can be a very good decision, depending on the situation.  In this case, I feel it was not justified, we were outmanned and in this case, they were not our enemy.  This was suppossed to be an information gathering mission not a mission to make our presence known.  We were here under Degrasses' guises and now whomever is holding Allois is much more likely to know we are here and what our intentions are.  I feel you have hurt the chances of our mission with this one fight and I think in some cases what you may see as cowardice by running to fight another day is actually the wiser thing to ponder.

Thank you for your honesty and realize I will always give you mine as well.  I am not upset, I just wanted you to know I am passionate about putting people's lives on the line unneccesarily.  I vot to use the potion - to succeed in the rescue we first have to rescue Allois and our chances increase with him.  We may be able to find another potion or a cleric if it turns out we need but right now we have to work with the information at hand."

OCC - James - Thanks for the insight after your postind, it proved helpfull.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "The older I get, the more I realize there are not really great men...just men that may good decisions in times of crisis.  I think taking the fight to the enemy, as you say, can be a very good decision, depending on the situation.  In this case, I feel it was not justified, we were outmanned and in this case, they were not our enemy.  This was suppossed to be an information gathering mission not a mission to make our presence known.  We were here under Degrasses' guises and now whomever is holding Allois is much more likely to know we are here and what our intentions are.  I feel you have hurt the chances of our mission with this one fight and I think in some cases what you may see as cowardice by running to fight another day is actually the wiser thing to ponder."




"Ahhh.... Perhaps I know something you didn't.  This man Pelgarth _is_ our enemy.  According to the wench, he ordered her to take food to Allois.  From her information, Finn, DeGrasse, and I were able to deduce that the ship Rook and I scouted is the 'Fare and that Allois is alive and held aboard her.  I didn't expect to take Pel alive, but am very glad he's dead since I felt we'd have to fight him sooner or later.  Here, at least, he didn't have whatever necromantic ally we'll have to face to free Allois.  I apologize for not sharing this with you earlier.

I disagree that we were outmanned; as I said, it was just bad luck Finn was killed, and that sort of bad luck could occur in any combat.  Furthermore, I fear that our foe already knows of our presence and mission; the Shadow attack wasn't mere coincidence.

Thank you for your honesty."

Returning to Marienna, "Go ahead and bring Finn back.  Both Radoon and Rook feel it's the best course, and I don't disagree.

We'll have to bring the wench with us, on the off chance that our foe isn't aware of our intentions.  We'll have to be prepared to move quickly, but we do have to rest first."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Since we've reached concensus, might I suggest we use the potion and move ourselves back to the 'Sheet?  I've got some serious sleep to catch up on, and I've been away from my _athame_ longer than I like."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"While we wait for Finn's revivication, we should search the bodies for anything that might prove useful.  I strongly believe that the shaman's dagger was enchanted."

I'll put words to action and begin searching the bodies.  

Once we finish with the search, I'll decapitate Pelgarth and mount the head on my dagger.  It's gruesome, but I hope that it will break the spirit of any remaining opposition.  OOC: I want to provide one of the other characters with as large an intimidate bonus as possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will join in the search for weapons, valuables, or information.


----------



## Scotley

*Life...*

Marienna takes a moment to put Finn's body into a more natural position and then carefully unstoppers the vial. A wisp of blueish smoke comes from the bottle as she drips a small amount onto the worst of Finn's wounds. The blueish smoke covers them and an audible hissing can be heard. She puts a hand under his head raising it slightly and puts the vial to his lips. Using great care she pours a generous daught down his throat and for good measure lets the last tiny wisps of smoke from the bottle flow into this nostrils. Soon the fallen man is covered in the glowing blue smoke. With an agonizing slowness Finn's chest rises and falls once, twice, a third time and then in a more or less normal rhythm. His open vacant eyes flutter and close. He lies still for a few minutes in sleep rather than death and finally, with a start he is awake.

Ripping your eyes from the scene of the revivication, a search of is hastely conducted. A total of 200 sp and 300 gp is found on the various fallen and in the tip jar on the bar. Behind the bar are 2 crossbows of an ordinary sort with half a dozen bolts, as many as two cases of good booze and wine remain unopened, a wand of some sort on Pelgarth who is dressed in sharkskin armor under his furs, his magical hunting knife, a couple of scrolls and a few gems worth perhaps 1000 gp. Other items of interest in the room include a masterwork flail, a warhammer, a hand crossbow with 7 bolts, 6 ordinary daggers, an ordinary trident, the bastard sword in Rook's hand, a ring, 3 potions and the chain and hunting knife that were used to summon the big pig, four large greatclubs and a dozen large javelins. 

The pathway to the entry is now clear of people and you can make your way back to the cloak room at the entry without incident if you so choose. 

Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will take the gems/jewelry and the money from the tip jar.  He'll also hold on to the bastard sword in case of trouble on the way back to the ship, and will snag two of the loose daggers.

"Tending bar pays well here.  Maybe when I retire . . .  Captain, it's your call.  My vote is we make for the 'Sheet.  We can decide what to do with the spoils there."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Ripping your eyes from the scene of the revivication, a search of is hastely conducted. A total of 200 sp and 300 gp is found on the various fallen and in the tip jar on the bar. Behind the bar are 2 crossbows of an ordinary sort with half a dozen bolts, as many as two cases of good booze and wine remain unopened, a wand of some sort on Pelgarth who is dressed in sharkskin armor under his furs, his magical hunting knife, a couple of scrolls and a few gems worth perhaps 1000 gp. Other items of interest in the room include a masterwork flail, a warhammer, a hand crossbow with 7 bolts, 6 ordinary daggers, an ordinary trident, the bastard sword in Rook's hand, a ring, 3 potions and the chain and hunting knife that were used to summon the big pig, four large greatclubs and a dozen large javelins.




We'll take the cash, gems, flail, and hand crossbow, along with the sharkskin armor, magical hunting knife, scrolls, ring, potions, and the chain and hunting knife.  Rook and Radoon can sort out the ordinary daggers.

I'll also take as much of the booze as will fit in the bag of holding.  _This should help appease the crew, since they couldn't take part in the "fun"._

I'll prepare a note to the gentleman who identified the items previously:


		Code:
	

Four definite consultations, three possibles.  
Same ship as yesterday.  Same rates?  
Awaiting your convenience.


On the way back to the 'Sheet, I'll look for someone to deliver the message.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Post fight, As M. revives Finn, Radoon will gather all the daggers he finds.  Hopefully he can find all of his previous daggers and possibly some new ones?  Once she and he have finished, he will go to M, and hold each of her upper arms in each of his hands, and look intently at her, "Nice job on Finn.  Are you OK, that was quite the fight.  I usually feel energized after a fight like that but right now I really just want my bed on the sheet.  I really hope we can get out of here without another encounter.  Ready to go?"


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Post fight, As M. revives Finn, Radoon will gather all the daggers he finds.  Hopefully he can find all of his previous daggers and possibly some new ones?  Once she and he have finished, he will go to M, and hold each of her upper arms in each of his hands, and look intently at her, "Nice job on Finn.  Are you OK, that was quite the fight.  I usually feel energized after a fight like that but right now I really just want my bed on the sheet.  I really hope we can get out of here without another encounter.  Ready to go?"




Radoon gathers up 4 daggers that are still functional in addition to the ones he had in hand and the two taken up by Rook. A couple of others have been bent up or lost. Marienna feels heavy in his hands and she is clearly exhausted by the evening. "I'm wiped out. I can't wait to get out of here. With any luck at all we can get clear of this place without another fight." She leans on him a moment and then takes up her spear. "Let's be on our way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will 'take point' on the way out, keeping far enough ahead of the party to scout undetected and to provide them warning should we come on any potentially dangerous encounters.

For GM Only:

[sblock]OOC: 

As soon as feasible, Rook will Hide in Shadows (1d20+19=28) and Move Silently (1d20+17=21).  Whew - good thing I've got those bonuses![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

The party gathers up the treasure and makes its way out the passages to the cloak room. Several unlucky patrons were trampled during the earlier paniced rush from the Masque. Their crushed and bloody remains litter the halls. Arriving at the cloak room they find a further scene of chaos. A pair of ogres and two of the fairy clad women are here and all look as if they have been in a fight. However, upon presentation of the brass tokens you were given on admission your weapons are returned to. Outside the Masque few seem aware of the evening's events and it is business as usual on the walkways of Mermaid's Rest. Indeed the place seems unusually quiet. Rooks caution seems unwarented. Soon you can see the Rumpled Bedsheet ahead. A boy is found to deliver the Captain's missive about appriasal. The battered party is greeted by a concerned crew eager for news.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I'd recommend 'Hostile Territory' drill for those who have such until this mess is through.  Captain, when shall we meet to discuss our next move?"

Upon receiving an answer, Rook will leave Captain and First Mate to give out the official word and head to his room.  He'll tuck his new bastard sword into his Bag and bring out his _athame_ and _bata_, as well as his bow and quiver.  Once he's re-equipped properly (or in this case once his usual kit is placed in familiar places so he can get everything quickly and accurately if awakened unexpectedly) he'll stretch out in his hammock and catch some sleep.


----------



## Scotley

Rook finds that sleep comes quickly and deeply after the night's excesses.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I'd recommend 'Hostile Territory' drill for those who have such until this mess is through.  Captain, when shall we meet to discuss our next move?"
> 
> Upon receiving an answer, Rook will leave Captain and First Mate to give out the official word and head to his room.  He'll tuck his new bastard sword into his Bag and bring out his _athame_ and _bata_, as well as his bow and quiver.  Once he's re-equipped properly (or in this case once his usual kit is placed in familiar places so he can get everything quickly and accurately if awakened unexpectedly) he'll stretch out in his hammock and catch some sleep.




"We all need a good rest, so we'll meet in 9 hours."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will walk M. to her room.  Make sure she is in her bed, tucked in nicely.  He'll pull up a  chair, move the hair from her face so he can see her better and rub her head from forehead backward until she is asleep at which time he will give her forehead a kiss and take leave to lala land for himself in his own room.


----------



## Scotley

Marienna smiles at Radoon and falls asleep almost immediately. Radoon finds slumber comes easy as well. 

Finn finds his restoration to life has left him ravenously hungry as well as tired, but he isn't in the mood for pork. 

OOC: I'll try to get exp. and treasure up today and we'll move forward. I think it is safe for you to start planning on what to take for next level...


----------



## Scotley

*Experience Points!*

Okay gang 9,100 exp each. The split groups were coming out surprisingly close, so I just made you all equal. The bulk of the experience came in the last fight anyway.


----------



## Scotley

*Magic Items*

Once everyone wakes, the following list of magic items is available:

+3 shark skin armor
+1 Icyburst hunting knife you'll need to command the weapon to activate its power. 
scrolls
  -Arcane spells at 9th level
    --Halt Undead
    --Ice Storm
    --Mind Fog
    --Summon Monster II
 -The other scroll is in fact a treatis on magic. With proper study the user can gain feats empower and extend spell. (Note that I do allow the variant in Unearthed Arcana to use a feat up to three times a day without raising the level.)
ring of mind shielding 
potions 
 -Protection for arrows, 15/magic
 -Remove Curse
 -Heroism
The chain and hunting knife is a greater holy symbol of Tyrroth--a greater holy symbol is not just enchanted by a priest but actually has some connection with the power to which it is dedicated and comes from his or her home plane.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will awaken and perform his morning ablutions, then move to the Captain's cabin for the meeting.  "Captain, I have information that may be pertinent to our cause that I would like to present before we begin discussion of our plans."


OOC (In regards to Treasure):

Rook will speak up for the treatise on magic.  Additionally, if no one else is interested or able to use the spell scrolls he will happily carry them to use on the party's behalf.  He can't learn the spells on them, but he can certainly cast them.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

From previous encounters, we also have:
Trident of Warning
Crossbow +1
Ring of Protection +2, minor resistance (electricity)
Goggles of Day

Potions of Greater magic fang +3, Good Hope, andUnderwater breathing


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> Once everyone wakes, the following list of magic items is available:
> 
> +3 shark skin armor
> +1 Icyburst hunting knife you'll need to command the weapon to activate its power.
> scrolls
> -Arcane spells at 9th level
> --Halt Undead
> --Ice Storm
> --Mind Fog
> --Summon Monster II
> -The other scroll is in fact a treatis on magic. With proper study the user can gain feats empower and extend spell. (Note that I do allow the variant in Unearthed Arcana to use a feat up to three times a day without raising the level.)
> ring of mind shielding
> potions
> -Protection for arrows, 15/magic
> -Remove Curse
> -Heroism
> The chain and hunting knife is a greater holy symbol of Tyrroth--a greater holy symbol is not just enchanted by a priest but actually has some connection with the power to which it is dedicated and comes from his or her home plane.




Scott - What chain are you refering to?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Hmmm, this may take a little bit to plan out.  The XP award is enough to send Finn up not just one level, but two.  He had been just short after the last award.  I'll have to work out some things, Scott, and get back to you with the changes.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott - What chain are you refering to?




It was a necklace that Pelgarth was wearing that had the hunting knife holy symbol on it. He tossed it out into the room and it became a gate that allowed the fiendish dire boar in.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Hmmm, this may take a little bit to plan out.  The XP award is enough to send Finn up not just one level, but two.  He had been just short after the last award.  I'll have to work out some things, Scott, and get back to you with the changes.




OOC: Cool. I have a spiffy new Complete Psionics book if you are interested...


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'm interested in the sharkskin armor, the ring of protection, and the trident.  If I get the armor, I've got a suit of sharkskin armor +1 to put into the pot.

Also, I didn't count the Potion of Cure Serious I gave Rook; I'm not sure if he took it or not.

If we can include a Heal Check bonus, then I'm at 55 hp (out of 85 max) with no ability damage.  If we can't, then I'm at 48hp and 1 point of strength damage.

Rook; feel free to share your information at any time.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Assume a heal check bonus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Once everyone is assembled in the Captain's cabin, Rook will begin:

"I've been in touch with a person who has information very useful to our mission.  This information is recent, and was given without expectation of recompense.  I choose not to reveal the identity of my source for personal reasons, but will vouch for reliability.  The information is as follows:

Last night's Masque was organized by two brothers from the north, one or both of which are high level necromancers, clerics, or mages.  One of the brothers we eliminated last night (my assumption is that this was Pelgarth).

There was an altar at the Masque with an attending block of ice.  The altar was to an evil spirit/deity, and it appears as though great and evil magics had been worked on the altar and the ice.

The intent of the Masque was to harm/capture/enslave as many of the powerful nobles, merchant princes, and sea captains as possible.

It is highly likely that the missing residents of Mermaid's Rest were sacrificed on the altar and were transformed into the evil creatures we battled last night.  The creatures may be called 'Vacrals,' though this is unconfirmed.  It is known that their song is addictive and that their touch drains victims of wisdom.

A reference was made in some context to 'Tyrroth,' and this may bear looking into.

This ends the information given to me.  Again, this information was given without request for compensation of any sort, but my source has respectfully requested that if we should happen across any pearl earrings engraved with tiny arcane symbols he would be interested in buying them from us.  They are links in a communication system to which he holds the master link."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Did DeGraus join us on the sheet?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Captain DeGrasse returned to her own vessel.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"I'm not saying DeGrasse led us into a trap, she may have been duped as we.  It would be nice to know how she heard of this party."


----------



## Scotley

She, like many important or influential people, received an invitation. You approached her as a way in. She was already going.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> She, like many important or influential people, received an invitation. You approached her as a way in. She was already going.




OCC - gotcha.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Scotley

*Marienna*

Marienna joins the company carrying her staff of curing. She seems to have taken extra pains to tame her hair and her clothes seem freshly pressed, her boots freshly polished and she has her sword and other weapons on though that has not been her custom for most of the voyage. "Captain, shall I see to everyone's health before we get too far along this morning?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon's head will turn upon her entrance.  If she happens to look his way, he will smile and give her a wink.

Radoon will look toward the capt and say, "I would definately feel better if I had a few of these wounds taken care of."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"We've been awaiting your convenience, Mistress."


----------



## Scotley

*Marienna*

With a nod Marienna moves to Radoon's side and takes her staff in one hand, while resting the other hand lightly on his chest. She says the command phrase and the warmth of healing magic flows into him. It starts at her fingertips and moves to the tips of his toes. 

OOC: Cure Serious wounds (3d8+8=15)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay assume everyone got the benefits of a healer's care last night. How wounded is everyone. I've completely lost track. Also how is the leveling up coming? Any questions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

I think Rook's fine health wise.  I still need to buy skills and a feat (I'm not doing very well at getting with you to get the PH2 or any of those other books to browse the new feats).  I've got to pick another spell as well.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay assume everyone got the benefits of a healer's care last night. How wounded is everyone. I've completely lost track. Also how is the leveling up coming? Any questions?




I'm down 30 HP from 85.  Done w/ leveling up.


----------



## Scotley

*Healing touch*

Marienna moves to the Captain next. She follows the same proceedure and Morwyn feels the warm magic flow through him as the his wounds close to leave cleanly scabed and neatly closed wounds. 

OOC: Cure Serious wounds (3d8+8=25)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Michael Leibrock*

I'm at 35 of 42.

With a nod Marienna moves to Radoon's side and takes her staff in one hand, while resting the other hand lightly on his chest. She says the command phrase and the warmth of healing magic flows into him. It starts at her fingertips and moves to the tips of his toes.

OOC: Cure Serious wounds (3d8+8=15)


"Thanks, M."


----------



## Scotley

*The meeting*

Marienna, her healing complete for the moment, takes a seat near Radoon. Terry Lockspar comes in and joins the group looking remarkably sober. "Marienna tells me you had quite a night. It was unusually quiet here. The men and I had no indicaiton of the troubles at the Masque. There is little activity in the 'Rest this morning. At least little to be seen from here. I've kept everyone aboard. There do seem to be a number of ships leaving today."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

To Morwyn:

"Since you and Rook have identified The Fare, would you be able to ID her again?  I imagine she has left the rest but we should go and confirm this."

Am I confused, the ship you are speaking of scouting is the one you did so here at Mermiad's Rest correct?

"I think we should also find someone that can shrink that head you have and send it to his brother.  It should get his attention and we can bring the fight to us where we can be prepared.  I prefer a good old fashion at sea battle."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Radoon, good point.  I'll check and see if the 'Fare has weighed anchor."

I'll take the scope and go on deck.  Assuming that I can't see the 'Fare's berth from the crow's nest, I'll use the special features to get a bird's eye view.  Is she still at Mermaid's Rest?


----------



## Scotley

*The Lorrainna Fare*

It takes Morwyn a few minutes to get oriented to the scope, but he soon has it focused on the floating walls. Little can be seen even from the height of the crows' nest. Calling on the magic of the thing and taking a top down view an odd sight greets him. Beyond the walls is an elaborate floating dry dock. Two great ships and several small boats are here. One of the ships is quite obviously the 'Fare. It seems to be partially broken down with portions removed here and there. The ship beside it is an even stranger sight. A ship of identical proportions, but partly covered in algea and barnicles. A crew of skeletons work dilligently to strip the growth from the hull. They have cleared about two thirds of the ship, which has several large holes in it. Clearly she was wrecked and recovered after a time on the bottom. An odd magical luminosity surrounds her. A small group of artisans is working on an open space between the two boats, but it is unclear what they are doing as the work is partially shielded by a canvas, likely hung up to keep the sun off.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OCC: Okay, Scott, I've done leveling up.  I didn't need the psionics book as I decided to raise his Rogue stats.  The updated version is on the character thread.  I edited my original post detailing Finn to show the changes.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OCC: Okay, Scott, I've done leveling up.  I didn't need the psionics book as I decided to raise his Rogue stats.  The updated version is on the character thread.  I edited my original post detailing Finn to show the changes.




OOC: Very nice! I expect the next fiendish dire boar that I send after you will find Finn a tougher nut to crack. If I ever give out some decent treasure you should invest in a Con. boosting item.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Can I pick out a route which would get the 'Sheet to the 'Fare in good time, or would it be a lot longer than for us to go across "land"?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The distance to the Lorrianna Fare is longer, but of course it will be easier by boat anyway. However, there is no opening in the floating wall...


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Very nice! I expect the next fiendish dire boar that I send after you will find Finn a tougher nut to crack. If I ever give out some decent treasure you should invest in a Con. boosting item.




OOC: That is something I've thought about a few times.  I almost took Toughness as my feat, but Investigator just fit the character so much better.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Well, it looks like our time is up; they're dismantling the Lorrianna Fare as we speak.  We'll take a ship's boat and make our rescue.  Terry, try to bring the 'Sheet as close as you can."


----------



## Scotley

*The Plan*

Terry gets to his feet a gleam of excitement in his eyes. "Aye Captain. Give me about ten minutes to get the ship ready for battle. The boat will hold nine men, how many crewmen should I send?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"I want to be there, plus I have the disc to bring "forgot his name" back to Allois."


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Terry, you'll need all hands, especially since Marienna and the rest of the officers will be on the rescue.  Your job is to stop the 'Fare, or this new ghost ship, if they try to make a run for the open sea.

As for the five of us, we can handle the ship's boat.  Our primary mission is to rescue Allois, but if we can free the 'Fare as well, then all to the good."


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I want to be there, plus I have the disc to bring "forgot his name" back to Allois."




OOC: Captain Honager Marin


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> "Terry, you'll need all hands, especially since Marienna and the rest of the officers will be on the rescue.  Your job is to stop the 'Fare, or this new ghost ship, if they try to make a run for the open sea.
> 
> As for the five of us, we can handle the ship's boat.  Our primary mission is to rescue Allois, but if we can free the 'Fare as well, then all to the good."




OOC: Neither boat appeared to be seaworthy with significant portions either damaged or removed from both ships.


----------



## Scotley

*The Plan*

Marienna nods, "Captain, what's the plan for that wall?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna nods, "Captain, what's the plan for that wall?"




"I can't say that I have a plan for the wall, other than to get the ship's boat close and then hit them hard and fast.  Anyone else have something resembling an actual plan?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"My speciality is advanced scout work, not frontal assaults, so I'd rather go over it than through it.  Once over, I could try to find a way to let the rest through.  I could also attach a rope for the rest to climb up and over once I get up.  If there are other suggestions as to how to use my skills, I'm open, but I usually end up improvising since there's almost never much intelligence before I get there."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - I went back and read the posts but am still confused...are the walls around the rest or the Fare?  I am guessing the fare, the other large boat and several smaller ones to hide their activity?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: a hundred exp to the character of the player who can link to the original posts describing the place where the ships are. I fear it may have been during the parts that we lost back in the spring. 

Anyway, there is a small area of the 'Rest that is surrounded by a floating wall. Net's and killer undead fish are below. Inside the wall is a floating dry dock. The wall is 12' high if I remember correctly. It should not prove that hard to bypass, but I did want to know what you plan. The ships are out of the water and partly dismantled with men working around them.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Want to go see if we can get hired on as artisans to get a better look inside?  I think it may be worth a shot before we try a frontal assault."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  The first mention of the walled enclaves is here http://enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2372518&postcount=962 in the first thread.  There are some more descriptions a few posts later.  Additional descriptions from Morwyn's underwater excursion are here http://enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2526244&postcount=46


----------



## Scotley

OOC: and we have a winner! Thanks man.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Diligence is its own reward, but those 100 xp may come in handy later.  Thanks!!


Finn weighs in on the issue at hand.  "Captain, I'm all for rescuing young Master Marin, but I also don't fancy sticking my head into another trap that yon necromancer might have set for us.  We need to know what sort of wards and guards they have set to protect themselves.  You yourself said they had some sort of guard underwater that made your hackles rise, and if what we saw last night is any assurance, it would be one of those rotten barracudas or something similar.  Do we have anyone in the crew with priestly powers sufficient to drive off such beasts as we have seen since coming to this cursed pile of flotsam that men call Mermaid's Rest?"

"If not, than we need information and scouts to get us over, under, or through that wall to the prize.  Mister Rook has volunteered, and I have some experience in such matters from when I was a lad.  Give us a chance to grease the way and give us a better chance of success.  I owe those magisters for my encounter with a large pig last night, and do not desire to be letting them off the hook from it.  But neither do I desire for any of us to be turned into fishbait while I'm paying off my debt."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Maybe a two-pronged attempt might be what is called for, in addition, it will give us as many people on the inside as possible in case something goes wrong.

Rook and whomever would like to go with him, can try entering secretly, I and whomever can try and get hired on as artisans.

Capt?  Thoughts?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"I don't like dividing the party any more than we absolutely have to.  We don't have time to try to hire on as artisans - they could be killing the prisioners _as we speak_.

Finn, I don't like charging in to a trap either, but like even less the idea of one or two of us charging in to the trap while the rest wait.  If you and Rook insist on going in alone, I have a potion which will allow us some communication, at least.

Whatever we're going to do, we have to do _*now*_."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay gang, I hope everyone had a nice holiday. I should be back to regular posting now. I'd like to get things moving again. The ball is pretty much in your court. I hope to introduce a new player shortly...


----------



## Scotley

*A visitor.*

Thomas River interrupts the meeting. "Begging your pardon, but there is a rather dapper looking Gnome out here to see you. Says his name is Nurl Whiskerling and that Captain Marin sent him."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - who is Thomas River?

Radoon will look to the capt and back to Thomas, "Show him in."


----------



## SirCaith

*The Archivist*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - who is Thomas River?




OOC:  Thomas River is explained here: http://enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2078264&postcount=2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> "I don't like dividing the party any more than we absolutely have to.  We don't have time to try to hire on as artisans - they could be killing the prisioners _as we speak_.
> 
> Finn, I don't like charging in to a trap either, but like even less the idea of one or two of us charging in to the trap while the rest wait.  If you and Rook insist on going in alone, I have a potion which will allow us some communication, at least.
> 
> Whatever we're going to do, we have to do _*now*_."




"You've been an able leader to date, Captain - I'm content to leave the final decision to you.  I do tend to stand out somewhat in the daylight, so if we're not going to wait until dark I'm happy to attend with the rest of the crew.  However, if Finn still wishes to enter in advance I will definitely accompany him.  It's always good to have a trusted companion at your back."


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Thomas River interrupts the meeting. "Begging your pardon, but there is a rather dapper looking Gnome out here to see you. Says his name is Nurl Whiskerling and that Captain Marin sent him."



 Nurl Whiskerling reminds you somewhat of a joker from a deck of 
 cards. He's very small, (3',7") and of average build (maybe about 
 70#?), and he's dressed in a bright red tunic over a close- 
 fitting, purple shirt, and brilliant yellow trousers. He wears a 
 wide-brimmed cloth hat that matches his purple shirt. On his back 
 is a well-worn leather haversack. In his belt are two wicked- 
 looking wavy-edged daggers, and in his hand he carries a dark 
 colored oaken staff that is suitably short, which is to say it 
 matches his frame. 

Nurl says, "Hello, fellas, mind if I join you?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"Please do.  Do you have any word from Captain Marin?  How does he fare?


----------



## Leif

Erland said:
			
		

> "Please do.  Do you have any word from Captain Marin?  How does he fare?



 I did not have the chance to speak to him about such things.  He looked okay to me.  Very tall, you know!


----------



## Leif

*"gnosh" for a gnome?*

Do any of you tall gentlemen have any spare snacks?  I work up an appetite just THINKING about how much work it's going to be to keep up with you long-legged dudes!


----------



## Scotley

*G'Nosh for a G'nome*

One of the men in the room gets up. He is an older lanky sailor with bloodshot eyes and the red veined nose of serious drinker, though he seems sober enough this morning. He wears canvas trousers, a loose shirt and rope sandals. "Certainly, we can arrange something for you mister Wiskerling. Perhaps a little something to wet the whistle as well..." At this last a firey redheaded human woman shoots him a harsh glance and he adds, "I think there is some tea brewing." He moves to the door and passes some orders to a sailor.

[sblock=For Nurl only]From previous dealings with Marin and son, you recognise the man as Terry Lockspar, Marin's right hand man. By reputation you'd guess the woman to be Terry's daughter Marienna.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Welcome, Mr. Whiskerling!  My name's Rook.  Please let us know what we need to do to get you up to speed on our mission so far."

The speaker is 6' 4", and weighs about 225.  His skin, straight hair and eyes are black.  He's dressed in leather leggings and a breechcloth, and carries a hand and a half sword on his back and a pair of fighting sticks at his waist.  He speaks with a soft accent, sort of a rolling burr.

OOC: There's a picture in the Characters thread if you're interested


----------



## Leif

*Thankee*

Thank you, Mr. Lockspar, Mr. Rook!  Mr. Lockspar, tea sounds lovely!  I wonder if, perhaps, you might also be able to lay hands on a wee bite of toast and jam for a famished gnome?

Mr. Rook, any information that you could offer would be much appreciated.  I have heard some tales of your exploits, of course (you are a quite famous lot of fellows, you know) but I'm a trifle behind on my current events today.


----------



## Leif

*character thread?*

ooc- I've looked everywhere for a "characters" thread, but I can't seem to find it.  Give me a hint?? -Leif


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Here ya go!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123371


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Forgot to mention in the description the bracers that cover Rook's arms from elbow to almost past the wrists, made from some strange black material that could be metal but seems more flexible than that.


----------



## Scotley

Terry repiles, "There will be a little something along from the galley in a few moments."


----------



## Leif

*yumm!*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Terry repiles, "There will be a little something along from the galley in a few moments."





Excellent, Mr. Lockspar!


----------



## Leif

*wow, Rook!*

I'm glad you're on MY side!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Welcome, Leif!!!  Hail, Hail, The gang's all here!!

IC - "Nurl, so why exactly are you here?  I'm sorry, that came out harsher than I intended.  Welcome aboard, I am Radoon, first mate,  and though I am very pleased to make your acquaintance, I am wondering why exactly have you joined us today, other than for food and drink, of course."

This comes from a 50ish if a day male, aging well. Gray hair, loose fitting plaid shirt and woolen pants.  No weapons visible at this time.


----------



## Leif

*Radoon*

Well, kindly if curious Sir Radoon,  I was in the neighborhood, minding my own gnomish business as usual, when the thought struck me that these gentlemen that I had heard brief mention of in passing might welcome an association with a man of my talents. {ooc:  6?th level wizard (illusionist)}  If this thought is an accurate one, then I will be most pleased to cast my lot with yours and strive as ever I am able to assist in the achievement of the goal of the group, asking only that I be allowed to share in the rewards as well.

If I was mistaken in my belief that you might welcome the talents of a wizard to your group, then I will bid you a not-so-fond adieu, and leave you to the destiny of your choosing.  My Good Sir, it is entirely up to you.

As to the food and drink, I was not aware that I was imposing upon you, but I shall make that right at once! 

ooc: whereupon, Nurl Whiskerling takes a gold piece from his belt pouch, reaches up and slams it down on the table by Radoon.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"Captain, I understand you not wanting anyone in the crew seperated, cut off, and killed.   But those walls are going to block any efforts we make to rush in.  Unles your magic spyglass there showed you someeasy access for us to slip through.  The 'Sheet is not going to be able to support us if inside that floating castle unless those walls come down.  I've got a possible idea for doin' that, but I'd need to get inside or very close on the outside to do it.  Splitting off might be the only way."


----------



## Scotley

An older halfling woman comes in with a tray of small plates, bread, cheese, jam and smoked fish. A second tray with a large steaming tea pot, cups, cream, a sliced lemon and some honey follows. "Would you like anything else Terry?" He responds, "No that should do for now. Put your coin away Nurl, consider yourself my guest."


----------



## Leif

*Vittles!*

[Nurl slides his gold piece to the edge of the table, and slips it back into his pouch.]

"Ahhh, that's just what I was hoping to see!"  

[Nurl helps himself to a hot cup of tea, a thick slice of bread with generous amounts of jam applied, and a wedge of cheese, and then he grins from ear to ear and winks at Terry.]

******CHOMP****GNOSH****DEVOUR***GULP***** 

*sip, sip*


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his way to the capt and whisper.

"I'd love to have his talents but is this our call or Marin's?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> An older halfling woman comes in with a tray of small plates, bread, cheese, jam and smoked fish. A second tray with a large steaming tea pot, cups, cream, a sliced lemon and some honey follows. "Would you like anything else Terry?" He responds, "No that should do for now. Put your coin away Nurl, consider yourself my guest."




"Please, _our_ guest, if you will Master Terry.  I am Morwyn Sachiel, by the good will of the Honorable Marin captain of this vessel, the Rumpled Bedsheet, though she's fondly known as the 'Sheet.  Welcome aboard.

Thank you, Mrs. Abelard; you've outdone yourself once again.

With a nod to Radoon, "I'm a little confused, Nurl.  When you were announced, it was said that you came _from_ Captain Marin, but you said that you were merely in the area.  Have you known Captain Marin long?

Rather than start at the beginning and boring you with old news, perhaps you could tell us what you know of our mission and we can fill in the gaps?

It's difficult to tell while he's seated, but the speaker appears even taller than Rook, though more slightly built.  He appears too young to be captain; you're fairly certain that he hasn't reached his full growth yet.  His hair is black with hints of blue and his eyes are the blue-grey of a winter sea.  His skin is tanned and shows sign of wind and salt.

His shoulders are unusually broad - he's definitely built like a powerful swimmer.  To confirm that impression, his hands are webbed to the first knuckle.  You're not certain, but sometimes when he blinks it looks like he may have a second set of clear eyelids.

Morwyn is wearing a suit of sharkskin leather armor with two belt knives and a brace of throwing knives at his belt.  A Dwarven war axe, glowing faintly in the morning light, is within easy reach.


----------



## Leif

Thank you, Morwyn.  After giving it some thought, you gents just go about your business as before.  I will remain in the background, and offer whatever help I can.  I would appreciate if someone would tell me when they think I might be of service, but otherwise, I'll just go with the flow and fake it.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will again take a seat near M.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"We're discussing plans to try to rescue the son of Captain Marin.  It seems that Finn and Rook are going to try some sort of trickery to get past the guards so that they can disable the floating walls that surround our target.

Do you have any arcane talents which might help ensure their success, Nurl?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will again take a seat near M.




Marienna smiles pleasantly as Radoon joins her.


----------



## Leif

Just those of any 8th level Illusionist!


----------



## Leif

Erland said:
			
		

> "We're discussing plans to try to rescue the son of Captain Marin.  It seems that Finn and Rook are going to try some sort of trickery to get past the guards so that they can disable the floating walls that surround our target.
> 
> Do you have any arcane talents which might help ensure their success, Nurl?



 Yes, Morwyn, my talents are...um...well, you might say... perfectly suited to just such a deception.  You see, my talents lie in "seeming" and "appearances," but I think we all know that our eyes cannot always be trusted.  *wink, wink*

And, now that you have mentioned the plan somewhat, or at least given me a clue as to how to proceed, I can think of at least two ways in which this problem might be approached.  The first option is that I could cover their approach with an illusion that all was just as it was before.  The second is that I could create a diversion with an illusion in a place far removed from them so that the attention of our enemies would be distracted and they could slip in quickly and quietly.  A third option would involve making them both invisible, and then they could approach at their leisure, but I would argue that we should still create as much of a distraction as possible, just to make sure.  The problem with invisibility is that they will also be invisible to each other, and so they will have extreme difficulty in coordinating their efforts.  Perhaps tieing them together by a good, stout length of rope might help in that instance?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"As I don't know what Finn has in mind, I'll let you work out the details with him as we make our way to our target.  However, many of our foes have been undead; will your illusions work on such an opponent?  I don't need an answer, just something for you to keep in mind.

Terry, the six of us will take a ship's boat as the most direct means of travel.  Please bring the 'Sheet as close as you can manage."

I'll give Terry the best instructions I can, based upon previous scouting missions and the view I got through the scope.


----------



## Leif

*undead??!!!  Get my big nose outta here! hehe*

Hmmm, that is a problem.  Well, I could turn the two of them invisible, but then they would be invisible to see each other also, and as soon as they struck a blow in anger they would re-appear.  So that is not a perfect solution either.  How well do they  PRECISELY know the specific location to which they will be going? (I was wondered about the possibility of teleporting directly to your destination, accomplishing your task, and then hurriedly teleporting away again.  But of course I cannot do this because I don't yet have the ability to cast that spell, so never mind.)  Gentlemen, if you please?  I feel a git odd discussing you in the third person while you are standing right here with me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

'Sorry.  I also don't know exactly what Finn has cooked up for us, and my own plans were far more general.  As we don't know much at all about the situation we're getting into, I was simply going to slip over the wall and look around for anything we could use to our advantage.  However, it seems we don't have enough time to make that an effective strategy.'


----------



## Scotley

*Terry*

"Aye, aye, Captain, I'll get the 'Sheet in motion. We should be ready to sail in half an hour at the outside. I'll just get up to the nest and plot a route. Should I have the crew at general quarters and issue weapons?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Aye, aye, Captain, I'll get the 'Sheet in motion. We should be ready to sail in half an hour at the outside. I'll just get up to the nest and plot a route. Should I have the crew at general quarters and issue weapons?"




"Once you're underway, yes.  Put out boarding nets as well."


----------



## Leif

*Finn?*

Finn, Mr. Morwyn?  I don't believe I've yet had the pleasure of making his acquantance.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> "Once you're underway, yes.  Put out boarding nets as well."




"Very good Captain." Terry leaves the room and soon the pounding of feet on the deck above can be heard. The creak of lines and the snap of sails also filters in along with shouts of the crew.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Capt, I've held my tongue long enough.  I will not be part of this type of plan.  There is a chance Allois is already dead and to risk the lives of the crew like this without proof of life is nonsensical.  In addition, there is an equal chance that they are holding him for some purpose as there is they may be ready to kill him so why would we not make plans to gather more information before we risk such an outrageous frontal assault?"


----------



## Leif

*Wise Radoon*

I know that I'm the new guy here, but I just can't help but observe that Radoon's caution seems very wise.

[ooc, Nurl walks over next to Radoon, and "whispers" something, kinda loudly, so that everyone can hear him.]

Radoon, I'm with you on this one.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Thanks, Nurl."  As Nurl sits again, Radoon will lean into M. and whisper to her.

"What do you make of Nurl?"


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"And how long do we wait, Mr. Radoon?  I agree that our foe must have some purpose for Allois, or he'd already be dead.  However, I have doubts as to your assessment that it's 50/50 he's either already been killed or will be kept alive for an indefinite time to come.  I fear that the reason for keeping Allois alive may have been tied to the Masque.  Now that the Masque is over, I feel that time is quickly running out.

How do the rest of you feel?


_If we'd have been in any shape to press the attack, I'd have gone in last night.  I'm afraid that my decisions may have already doomed Captain Marin's son.  And if my worst fears are right, *I'll* have to be the one to break the news to the Captain._


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Nurl."  As Nurl sits again, Radoon will lean into M. and whisper to her.
> 
> "What do you make of Nurl?"




[sblock=For Radoon Only]Well Terry knows him so that's a good sign. We can certainly use a wizard before we tackle more Necromantic Shamans.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*But Waitaminnit*

Mr. Morwyn, your "logic" is no better.  Why would you wish to act so rashly on your own unproven surmise that time is of the essence?  Is there not some way that we can gather more information so that we have a better idea of the true situation before we blindly stumble into a situation that may not be what we expect at all?

My feeling is that the more informed we can be about the true status of the situation before we commit ourselves to any action, then the greater will be our chance of success.  So I agree with Mr. Radoon, simply because I do not believe that we have enough information to properly evaluate our situation.  At least, I certainly have heard no one offer up such information, or even assert that we know enough to act.  Instead, all we have is your blind statement that we should proceed full speed ahead in spite of our ignorance!  Such a course of action invites disaster in my opinion.  It may be that there is no good source of information to be had that is pertinent to our plight, and, in such case, then there is nothing do be done but proceed with all possible caution.  But I, for one, would feel better if someone would at least adequately address the question of how to learn what we wish to learn before we enter a potentially deadly situation.

What say the rest of you?  [And, then singing: ]   Can I get a witness??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Mr. Finn professes to be in the business of information acquisition by subterfuge.  I specialize in acquiring information by stealth.  Why not make use of our talents?"


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Radoon Only]Well Terry knows him so that's a good sign. We can certainly use a wizard before we tackle more Necromantic Shamans.[/sblock]




[sblock=For M Only] It just seems odd we did not receive word from Marin that another would be joining us.  And the timing is odd, just when we need a magic user most, plop...here ya go.  I've learned that you don't look a gift horse in the mouth but then again, when things seem too good to be true, they usually are.  I would really like to question him more maybe over a glass of ale, want to help me?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=For Radoon Only]"Any excuse to dip into the keg. What is it with sailors! We may be about to go into a serious battle. If this wizard is who he says he is do you really want him casting illusions of pink elephants instead of really putting his skills to use?" [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*information gathering*

Excellent plan, Mr. Rook!  I also may have some useful skills when it comes to learning about certain aspects of people, places, or things, and I can usually do this from a safe distance, too.  I am not too sure just yet, about where we are, who/what we are up against, or what our goal is.  As I said before, I do not want to waste time by asking for an extended exposition about these things, but I simply point out my current ignorance to suggest that I may not be aware of some things that I can do to help, so I am asking for your assistance in addressing these things.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"OK, here it is.  We've been commissioned to find Mr. Marin's son, Allois.  We've been led a merry chase, tracked down a few clues, lost a mate when he found he wasn't disposed to play nicely with the rest of us (though to be fair, I'm certain he had his reasons), and finally ended up here at the rest.  Here we learned (if all is as it seems) that Allois and his ship have been taken by barbarians [OOC: not a hint of disdain or sarcasm in his voice with this word] from the north, and that his capture is likely a part of some larger plot.  We've killed a fairly powerful necromantic shaman who was able to summon a huge boar from another plane, and it is almost certain that the barbarians' leader is another of such ilk.  They are currently behind the aforementioned wall with Allois' ship (gutted) and one of their own (partially dismantled or under construction - not leaving anytime soon), and Allois is probably with them.  Part of the reason I want to reconnoiter is that we don't even know for sure that Allois is there - although we are almost certain."

OOC: 

If we do in fact know that Allois is behind the wall and I have forgotten as a player, Rook wouldn't have said that last sentence.


----------



## Leif

thanks


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Well, since Finn seems to be tied up.  Let's make what plans we can to get a peek.

"Nurl, you mentioned you could make someone invisible?  How long could this last?  Our friend Rook can move very quietly and was thinking he might be able to poke around very thoroughly if he were invisible."


----------



## Scotley

*Marienna*

The red-headed woman adds to Rook's statement, "We've been informed that Captain Marin's diviners have determined that Allois is still alive and somewhere on Mermaid's Rest, at least as of yesterday. A woman we questioned last night says that he was brought here as a prisoner and was with the ship. We were not able to locate him at another location last night, so the only other place we know he might be is beyond that floating wall with the ship. That doesn't mean he couldn't be somewhere else, but we have found no other clues pointing to a different location."  

OOC: Finn hasn't checked in for a while. We can assume he slipped out to check the weapons when the order came to get under way. Hopefully, he'll return soon.


----------



## Leif

*invisibility*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Well, since Finn seems to be tied up.  Let's make what plans we can to get a peek.
> 
> "Nurl, you mentioned you could make someone invisible?  How long could this last?  Our friend Rook can move very quietly and was thinking he might be able to poke around very thoroughly if he were invisible."




I have a feeling that this would not be practical.  It would only serve to cover Rook if he was flying or swimming alone, (it'd be pretty silly for him to be invisible, but row up in a visible boat!) and he would not be able to strike any blows and maintain the invisibility.  Plus, given the distances involved, I'm not entirely sure that he could even get into position to do any good while the spell was still in effect.  [ooc: To make sure, I'll check the spell description when I get home tonight, but I seem to recall this being changed in the new edition rules from the old invis. spell that could last indefinitely, if you were careful.]  However, if there was a way for him to take me along with him, I could cast the spell again when needed, but, of course, we'd need twice as many spells, plus at least one for Allois if we were lucky enough to spirit him away.  I don't swim too fast, as you might imagine.  Generally no faster than your average rock!


----------



## Leif

*However, I have another plan!*

Yes, I know, I'm very sorry my dear Featherwind!  I had forgotten that you were even here! [ooc:  Nurl says this to the small owl on his shoulder]  Why don't you fly over the ship and see what you can see?  But you'll need to be careful to keep out of reach of their nasty weapons and possibly even spells!  Maybe your keen eyes can discern something important, even from here while you are still safe with me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Not to worry overmuch about the _Invisibility_ spell - I'm actually pretty good at going unseen as well as unheard, as long as there's a bit of shadow to tuck myself into."


----------



## Leif

But what's your plan for getting there in the first place?  Can you levitate, Swami?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Not yet . . . I thought I'd walk for now.  The ships are in dock attached to the Rest.  I don't relish swimming - I'm a fair swimmer, but Captain Morwyn is far better than I, and scouted out the water route earlier in our trip.  It's covered by some undead looking fishies I'd not like to tangle with unless there's no other choice.  If you can keep yourself hidden, you're welcome to come with me (if I end up going, and if the Captain agrees, of course)."


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, I'm very sorry my dear Featherwind!  I had forgotten that you were even here! [ooc:  Nurl says this to the small owl on his shoulder]  Why don't you fly over the ship and see what you can see?  But you'll need to be careful to keep out of reach of their nasty weapons and possibly even spells!  Maybe your keen eyes can discern something important, even from here while you are still safe with me?




The little owl, who looks fairly imposing on the diminutive Gnome's shoulder, responds with a series of hoots and clicks incomprehensible to others in the room, but the Nurl seems to understand. [sblock=For Nurl and those who speak owl only]Can I snag myself a tasty rat or two while I'm out? From the looks of this place their must be millions of them. If I have to get out in the middle of my sleep time I can at least eat. Tell me want you want me to look for. I'm not at my best in the daylight, but I'll do what I can.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Featherwind*

OOC:  Is Featherwind's keen owl vision able to discern any details that aren't apparent to the rest of us regarding the bad guys' ships/the wall/anything else in the area?  I mean, of course, while she is still here with me.  It's just too dangerous to send her on a flying spy mission while the sun is up, plus she will be more effective at night, anyway.


----------



## Leif

Featherwind, can you see anything of note from right here?  I'm afraid to send you out there all alone where I won't be able to help you if something happens.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> The little owl, who looks fairly imposing on the diminutive Gnome's shoulder, responds with a series of hoots and clicks incomprehensible to others in the room, but the Nurl seems to understand. [sblock=For Nurl and those who speak owl only]Can I snag myself a tasty rat or two while I'm out? From the looks of this place their must be millions of them. If I have to get out in the middle of my sleep time I can at least eat. Tell me want you want me to look for. I'm not at my best in the daylight, but I'll do what I can.[/sblock]



 I kinda like being THE Nurl!! hehehe


----------



## Scotley

Featherwind moves in an ungainly way to the nearest porthole and takes flight. She gives one brief call indicating her joy in flying and soon circles higher. After a couple of minutes he returns coming through the porthole like a bullet and lands on Nurl's shoulder with a crisp snap of feather and wing. She begins to hoot excitedly. [sblock=For G'Nurl]Featherwind is highly excited and a little frightened by the huge rats here. "Damn, those rats where big as you G'Nurl. Huge!" After she calms down she relates what she could see. The floating walls surround a strange sight, ships upon wood rather than in the water. One seems to be taken apart while the other has been wrecked and has a funny magic glow about it. Strangest of all where the dead ones. "There were dead people all over the ships, but they were moving around! I don't think I like this place at all. This big pale human dressed in furs and leather was ordering the dead ones around and the did what he said." [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Here's what FEATHERWIND saw*

She said:  "I'm a little frightened by the huge rats here. Damn, those rats are as big as you, Gnurl. Huge! The floating walls surround a strange sight, ships upon wood rather than in the water. One seems to be taken apart while the other has been wrecked and has a funny magic glow about it. Strangest of all were the dead ones. There were dead people all over the ships, but they were moving around! I don't think I like this place at all. This big pale human dressed in furs and leather was ordering the dead ones around and they did what he said." 

[OOC: Gnurl kisses FeatherwinD and says...]  Good girl, featherwind!  You stay right here by me, ok!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"A very useful friend you have there, but that really didn't tell us much more than we already knew.  If Allois is on board, he is obviously not on deck, nor would he be if he was my valuable prisoner.  I am still in favor of trying to gain some additional information via getting someone on board."


----------



## Leif

Yes, Featherwind is very nice to have around, but I agree that we could certainly use more information.  My limited experience of zombies is that they are not very helpful conversationalists, and, in fact, understand little except the edge of a sword.  But the real difficulty lies not with the zombies, but with their master.  Does anyone here gnow (know, that is) aught of the evil priest that Featherwind saw?

[Speaking to Featherwind -- ]  How many dead ones did you see, Girl?  And how many live ones?  Was there only one who was wearing the furs and leather?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"We don't know so much as have speculative guesses based on the other that we killed, and on some information from a confidential source.  He is quite a powerful necromancer/priest, and his plot involves more than just the capture of an important captain's son and his ship."


----------



## Leif

*necomancer/priest*

Well if the gnecromancer/priest is on deck gnow and visible, maybe we should make a direct assault quickly!  If we cut off the head, the snake will die.  And I think my fireball will be MOST effective against a wooden ship!  But, perhaps that would unduly jeopardize Allois?


----------



## Scotley

With another burst of hoots Featherwind conveys the idea that there were dozens of undead.


----------



## Leif

A stealthy approach would seem to be our best hope, then.  But what says Captain Morwyn?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

"As there are dozens of undead, Radoon's plan to masquerade as laborers seems highly unlikely to work; it seems more likely that anyone trying it would only be accepted if our foe intended to capture or kill the actor.  I've no objections to getting someone on board if they can come up with a plan that seems likely to succeed, and soon; I believe that I've made my concerns about time clear enough.

If we are going to have someone infiltrate, we could take them most of the way by boat, then let them cover the final bit by 'land'.  That may address your concerns about spell duration, Nurl."


----------



## Leif

*the name is Gnurl, thanks*

You're the boss, dude.  Just tell me what to do.


----------



## Scotley

As you debate a next course of action the Rumpled Bedsheet begins to manuver smoothly through the crowded waters around Mermaid's Rest.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"If Rook is OK with it, I think our best course is to allow him to try his hand at getting over the wall without being seen and then get below deck to see what he may see.  Since it is Rook taking the risk here, Rook, what would you like in the way of assistance?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"If it's acceptable to Captain Morwyn, I'll try to slip past the wall.  I believe the world would be well rid of these creatures whether they have Allois or not, so rather than spending time and risking discovery searching for Allois I suggest that my skills would be best utilized providing a way for the rest of you to enter the compound (relatively) quietly so we can maximize our element of surprise and take them out.  I have a spell that will allow me to get a message to you if you're within just over 100' of me (OOC: 130 ft.), so I can inform you either of the place I've provided you to enter or the need for your immediate presence.

Magister Gnurl, I've said I'm pretty good at moving about undetected (and that is true) but whatever aid you could give me in that department could be helpful.  The aforementioned invisibility spell is the most effective help I can imagine, but if you have the ability to provide more shadows for me to hide in that would be almost as good.

If anyone wishes to go in with me, the company would be welcome - perhaps the invisibility spell for them rather than me?

Further planning seems difficult to me since we know little about the layout of the place, but if anyone has suggestions to improve our (slim) chances of success I'd like to hear them.

For some reason, I also am feeling a sense of urgency about this - I believe we need to balance further planning with speed and direct action."


----------



## Scotley

*Trouble on Deck*

A subtle increase in the activity and noice on deck filters down to the cabin. The sailors among you note a swaying in the deck as the ship changes course slightly. The tread of feet on deck and then shouts are heard. The urgent pounding of a small fist on the cabin door is followed by a tense female halfling voice, "Captain, sirs! You are wanted on deck."


----------



## Leif

(ooc:  ok, I don't really get the mechanics of this situation. Will Rook climb directly from the 'Sheet to another ship, or will he travel there by boat or by swimming?  If he crosses directly over the gunwales of both ships, then I should cast the spell now.  But if he won't be to the other ship for some time, then I should wait until he is approaching the limit of the spell's range so that the time he is invisible will be maximized.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:  My understanding is that the 'Sheet will take us part way, then we'll disembark and finish the rest of the trip on foot while the 'Sheet continues to progress toward the drydock.  This is all very confusing, but it may be a moot point . . .  

IC:  Rook will head up to the deck.


----------



## Scotley

*Spot Checks*

Those of you coming onto the deck may roll spot checks. Please only open the spoiler for your result not the higher ones. 

[sblock=0-5]You blink helplessly in the sudden brightness on deck after being in the dim cabin.[/sblock]

[sblock=6-9]Shading your eyes against the mid-afternoon sun you note several crewmen looking aft, but can't get a clear view.[/sblock]

[sblock=10-14]Moving onto a clear space at the rail you look aft and see an odd wave moving toward the Rumpled Bedsheet just starboard of dead aft.[/sblock] 

[sblock=15-18]Your keen eyes note a strange mounding of water as if something large is moving behind the ship and off to the right a little. It is slowly closing with the ship.[/sblock] 

[sblock=19-21]Something big is moving toward the Rumpled Bedsheet from behind. It is closely slowly from just starboard of dead astern. Fish and other sea creatures seem to be moving away from the mounding of water in fear.[/sblock] 

[sblock=22-25]A very largre oblong creature is moving toward the 'Bedsheet from behind. It closes slowly. It is causing a wave of water to rise over it as it moves just below the surface. You catch just a hint of a large flat tail suggesting the beast is at least 80' long. Other sea creatures can be seen fleeing in terror.[/sblock] 

[sblock=26+]A very largre oblong creature is moving toward the 'Bedsheet from behind. It closes slowly. It is causing a wave of water to rise over it as it moves just below the surface. You catch just a hint of a large flat tail of rotting flesh with some bone showing through suggesting the undead beast is at least 80' long. Other sea creatures can be seen fleeing in terror.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Spot Check (1d20+8=17)

"Something closing astern!  It looks big!"

Rook will knock an arrow to _DúbhAnáil_ and prepare to fire when the thing gets in range.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> (ooc:  ok, I don't really get the mechanics of this situation. Will Rook climb directly from the 'Sheet to another ship, or will he travel there by boat or by swimming?  If he crosses directly over the gunwales of both ships, then I should cast the spell now.  But if he won't be to the other ship for some time, then I should wait until he is approaching the limit of the spell's range so that the time he is invisible will be maximized.)




OOC: Picture of a crowded maze of boats and ships roped together and linked by floating walkways. These vessels form a city with some serving as shops, taverns, inns and houses. Near one side of this linked fleet is a clear space of open water about 30' across. On the other side of this expanse is a wooden wall supported by pontoons. This wall has the expanse of water all the way around and is circular. Only one walkway goes across this expanse. Within the wall is more open water and a very large floating dry dock with two big ships perhaps a 120' long each within. They are partly disassmbled. There are a couple of smaller ships attached to the dry dock. A few men can be seen manning the 'gate' where the walkway meets the wall. Rook could either try to walk along the walkway and slip past or be let out of a small boat or even the ship at one of the pontoons or he could swim the 30'. While not visible from outside the wall, your familiar has informed you of the large number of undead working on the dry dock.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Spot Check (1d20+8=17)
> 
> "Something closing astern!  It looks big!"
> 
> Rook will knock an arrow to _DúbhAnáil_ and prepare to fire when the thing gets in range.




The moving wave is perhaps 240' away and closing fast enough to be at the 'Bedsheet within 3 or 4 rounds. The Rumpled Bedsheet is moving slowing under a slight breeze with little room to manuver in the crowded confines of the 'Rest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: So there are lots of other boats/'buildings'/etc. close?  More than just the 'Sheet will be rocked by the wave?


----------



## Leif

*What Gnurl saw...*

"Something big is moving toward the Rumpled Bedsheet from behind. It is closing slowly from just starboard of dead astern. Fish and other sea creatures seem to be moving away from the swell of water in fear."

If we're close enough to shore that I can reasonably reach dry land on my own power (like, say less than the length of the ship), then my Gnomish butt is heading for the hills, from the side of the ship opposite the menacing swell.  If we're father out than that, then Gnurl will go to the base of the main mast, curl into a little ball, and whimper.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: So there are lots of other boats/'buildings'/etc. close?  More than just the 'Sheet will be rocked by the wave?




There are lots of other boats around. The swell passed under a floating walkway without destroying it, just bouncing it around good. 

[sblock=For GNurl only]There are no other ships or floating walkways within easy Gnome leap of the side of the 'Bedsheet. There is no 'dry land' to speak of at Mermaid's Rest. If all the ships left there would only be few small rock outcrops sticking up out of the water--none bigger than a modest house. Indeed larger waves occationally overtop them.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

whimper, whimper, whimper!!!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Those of you coming onto the deck may roll spot checks. Please only open the spoiler for your result not the higher ones.
> 
> [sblock=0-5]You blink helplessly in the sudden brightness on deck after being in the dim cabin.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=6-9]Shading your eyes against the mid-afternoon sun you note several crewmen looking aft, but can't get a clear view.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=10-14]Moving onto a clear space at the rail you look aft and see an odd wave moving toward the Rumpled Bedsheet just starboard of dead aft.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=15-18]Your keen eyes note a strange mounding of water as if something large is moving behind the ship and off to the right a little. It is slowly closing with the ship.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=19-21]Something big is moving toward the Rumpled Bedsheet from behind. It is closely slowly from just starboard of dead astern. Fish and other sea creatures seem to be moving away from the mounding of water in fear.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=22-25]A very largre oblong creature is moving toward the 'Bedsheet from behind. It closes slowly. It is causing a wave of water to rise over it as it moves just below the surface. You catch just a hint of a large flat tail suggesting the beast is at least 80' long. Other sea creatures can be seen fleeing in terror.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=26+]A very largre oblong creature is moving toward the 'Bedsheet from behind. It closes slowly. It is causing a wave of water to rise over it as it moves just below the surface. You catch just a hint of a large flat tail of rotting flesh with some bone showing through suggesting the undead beast is at least 80' long. Other sea creatures can be seen fleeing in terror.[/sblock]




spot check (1d20+5=13) 

Unsure of the wave, I am figuring something is below causing it.  Radoon will continue to observe and the comments, expressions of the other crew for further information.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Waiting for Finn and Morwyn...


----------



## Leif

ooc (obviously): How do you spell "Doot duh doo!" ?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I guess I could post some elevator music while we wait...


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Spot Check (1d20+0=14) 

OOC: Sorry for the delay - demanding couple of days at work.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Hopefully it's fairly obvious, but I'd have grabbed the axe before going on deck.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> Spot Check (1d20+0=14)
> 
> OOC: Sorry for the delay - demanding couple of days at work.




OOC: No worries. 

Finn is below decks getting some more powder for the swivel guns. The wave continues to close and a nervous crewman on the aft gun fires. There is boom and a tongue of flame licks out. The splash of shot can be seen on the wave, but it does not slow or change course. Perhaps a hundred and fifty feet seperate the ship and the wave. 

OOC: Initiative? Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Initiative (1d20+4=22)

_Maybe it's not after us at all . . . maybe it's just on its way somewhere.  Hope this doesn't do more harm than good . . ._

When it gets to 120', Rook will let fly an arrow.

To Hit (1d20+9=26)

Damage (1d6+2=5) 

OOC: Went ahead and rolled damage, mostly out of irrational optimism.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Initiative (1d20+6=21) 

Are there any ranged weapons nearby, maybe one (or more) of those sahuagin crossbows?

Anybody get a better look at that thing?  Gnurl?


----------



## Scotley

*Battle??*

Somebody passes the captain a loaded crossbow.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Feel free to roll new spot checks as the thing gets closer!

Here's a little mood music for you...

http://simplythebest.net/sounds/Midi/Midi_files/movie_Midi_files/jaws.mid


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Feel free to roll new spot checks as the thing gets closer!




OOC: Unless you're giving Spot bonuses as it closes, I can't best the information we've already got (my Spot Check is +0).  Just in case it helps, here's a Survival Check (1d20+9=25).


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack with the crossbow (1d20+9=15) with Rook, at 120'.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Second spot check not nearly as good as the first.

IC: Rook stands calmly, waiting for the shot.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will leave the upper deck and head below in case it blows a hole in the hull, maybe he can plug it.  His gut says it is no after us, but just to be sure...


----------



## Scotley

The arrow plunges into the moving wave, but it is unclear if it had and impact. However, the bolt from Morwyn's crossbow skips off the water and splashes harmlessly off to the side. Radoon moves below to take care of potintial damage control. A balista fires as well, but the crewman must have been overexcited as the shot goes well wide and smacks into the side of an old cargo ship. 

OOC: Survival won't help much here. On a positive note, Morwyn determines that the weather will be fair for the next couple of days. Knowledge Nature or the Sea might yield more...

OOC: Gnurl still hugging the mast?


----------



## Erland

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Survival won't help much here. On a positive note, Morwyn determines that the weather will be fair for the next couple of days. Knowledge Nature or the Sea might yield more...




Knowledge (Sea) (1d20+7=11) 
OOC: "Might" is the operative word here...


----------



## Leif

OOC: Gnurl still hugging the mast?[/QUOTE]

 OOC: Gnurl has released the mast from his tender embrace, but he's still standing beside the mast, awaiting the appearance of a visible target for a lightning bolt, but the spell will be cast only if the creature appears to have a hostile intent toward us or the ship.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> Knowledge (Sea) (1d20+7=11)
> OOC: "Might" is the operative word here...




OOC: Or might not...


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=For Finn only]Keith, feel free to get back on deck any time. I just gave Finn an excuse to be absent since you were out.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

The wave continues to close with the ship and is now only 75' out. A crewman in the crowsnest shouts, "I think it is a whale."  A plume of brackish water rises from the wave at this time. 

OOC: Feel free to make new spot checks at +4 now that it is closer.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Nasty DM!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"I confirm - almost certainly a whale.  At least 80' long!"


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Spot Check (1d20+17=33)

Finn appears at the head of the ladder leading to the hold and the powder room.  Hearing all the fluster, he looks aft, and almost drops the two casks he has in his arms.  "Ye Gods!  Captain, it may be a whale, but it's one straight from the depths of Davy Jones' Locker.  I bet our necromancer has summoned this thing, for it looks to have been resting on the seabed for many a year.  Boys, leave off the arrows and harpoons, they will hardly scratch it.  We'll need something with more of a blast behind it."

OOC:  Sorry for being gone so long, guys.  We had a problem with our DSL, and it took a bit to get fixed.  Something to do with living in a seventy year old house with thirty year old wiring.  /OOC


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Nasty DM!!




OOC: You do realize I take that as a complement?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Speaking of returning from Davy Jones' Locker...Welcome back!

The massive undead Cachalot whale seems intent on contact with the ship. It seems to be rising as it closes in. It could be on the surface as it reaches the 'Bedsheet. 

OOC: Last round before impact. Actions?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl's contribution*

I will cast an 8-die lightning bolt to impact the corpse-whale's noggin.  The bolt will begin one foot outside the rail of the ship and ten feet above the deck, and proceed from there directly to said noggin.

The spell does 42 hp damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=841111


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_Every little bit helps, at this point!_

Rook lets fly another arrow.

To Hit (1d20+9=19) 

Damage (1d6+2=6)


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Initiative (1d20+7=25)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will continue below deck to repair any impact damage as soon as possible.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Initiative (1d20+7=25)




OOC: That puts Finn at the top of the order followed by Rook, Morwyn and Gnurl defaults until 10 when the whale breaks the surface. I still need a roll from Radoon even though he is below deck.

Waiting on actions from Finn and Morwyn...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

How high is the deck above the water?  Did Terry get the boarding nets out?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn leaps to the nearest charged swivel gun that will bear on the approaching monster without endangering the safety of the ship and crew.  Bringing the barrels to aim, he will attempt to time the shot to just as the monster broaches.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn leaps to the nearest charged swivel gun that will bear on the approaching monster without endangering the safety of the ship and crew.  Bringing the barrels to aim, he will attempt to time the shot to just as the monster broaches.




OOC: Cool, hold you action until 10, go ahead and roll to hit.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> How high is the deck above the water?  Did Terry get the boarding nets out?




OOC: At its lowest point at the waist of the Rumpled Bedsheet the deck is only 8' above the water line. Nets are up and extend from the deck up some 15'. Note that this is a risky move if the ship skins it will be challenging for the men to escape the nets.


----------



## Leif

ooc: May I assume that my spell occurs as previously rolled when we get to the correct initiative?  Or will I need to say all of that again in the proper order?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Once I have all the actions and initiatives, I will summarize the round and call for new actions. No need to restate.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Attack roll (1d20+6=22)


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Attack roll (1d20+6=22)




OOC: Did you take into account that this is a masterwork swivel gun? The zombie whale is  23. Damage for the gun is 3d4+3 with a crit being on 18-20 x3.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Waiting on Morwyn...


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Did you take into account that this is a masterwork swivel gun? The zombie whale is  23. Damage for the gun is 3d4+3 with a crit being on 18-20 x3.





OOC: No, I didn't know it was a masterwork gun.  That would make my roll a 23, just enough to hit.  Wish I had rolled that 18 tho', would make for nice damage.
Damage (3d4+3=10)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: At its lowest point at the waist of the Rumpled Bedsheet the deck is only 8' above the water line. Nets are up and extend from the deck up some 15'. Note that this is a risky move if the ship skins it will be challenging for the men to escape the nets.




I'll call out to the man next to the ship's bell, "Sound collision.".  To a crewman who can be sent below, "Something's attracting these monsters, go below and tell Radoon to, at his first opportunity, go the the hold where we've got the extra magic items stowed and throw overboard the pearl earrings and any holy symbols we've got, including those Northern knives."

Then I'll use the axe to open a hole in the netting large enough for me to get through.  Axe attack on the net at -6 Power Attack (1d20+6=14) for damage to the net. (1d10+14=19) 

If that opens a large enough hole, I'll climb through and prepare to jump down onto the whale when it breaches.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

OOC: Oh, yeah, I was going to say that boarding nets was a risky move if you're going whale hunting, not if you're going against humanoid zombies...


----------



## Scotley

*The battle joined*

Rook's arrow glances off the wave. Morwyn gives orders and then attacks the carefully hung boarding nets opening a nice gap. The zombie whale rises until the upper half is visible above the water. It is a gruesome sight with one eye rotted away. Crabs are eating the rotting eyeball. The flesh is gray and hanging loosely in several places. A swivel gun booms and a ball can be seen striking the rubbery undead flesh of the whale. At almost the same time a bolt of lightning streaks from the rail to strike whale in the head. The peal of thunder joins the echo of the cannon blast. Some sailors get off crossbow shots and a ballista fires, but all fail to penetrate the whale hide. The creature briefly drops under the water again and then rises high out of the water to crash its jaw upon the deck. The ship lists violently. (Balance check DC 12 or slide across the deck. If you fail you may drop anything held and grab on to avoid sliding.) The whale heaves violently and regurgitates a stream of undead sailors, giant undead hermit crabs, one half digested zombie giant squid and several fish--live, dead and undead fish. Then it slips off the side of the ship and beneath the waves. The various undead begin ripping their way through the boarding nets aided by the gap. 

New Round. Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

As he sheaths his bow and takes out his great black blade, Rook will call out:

"Captain, the assumption that our magic items are attracting the creatures doesn't necessarily follow from the fact that they are attacking us.  I submit that they were sent against us by the other necromancer, who would have found it easy to determine our whereabouts and the name of our ship.  My source specifically asked for the earrings, and in return for the information we were given I think that's a fair price.  We should hold off on ditching those items!"

He staggers slightly at the whale's impact with the ship, but manages to keep his feet.

Balance Check (1d20+12=16) 

OOC: I can't remember - can he change weapons and attack in one round, or does he need to wait 'till next round to swing?


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Balance check (1d20+7=14) 

I'll attack whatever is in front of me with two handed swings (1d20+6=14, 1d20+1=20) for damage (1d10+12=19, 1d10+12=22).

I'll pause between the first and second blows, so that if the first one drops the thing then I can switch targets.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: I can't remember - can he change weapons and attack in one round, or does he need to wait 'till next round to swing?




OOC: You can draw a weapon as a free action as part of a move action--meaning you can't get a full attack, but sheathing a weapon is a standard action, so no attack unless you just drop the bow, which is free. Of course it could slide into the sea...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: I'll just stick to my stated action, thanks.  I like my bow.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Balance Check (1d20+8=17)

Finn releases the swivel gun and draws his rapier.  During the motion of the draw, he will activate an armor tattoo (AC 20 now), and then advance on the nearest creature deposited by the whale.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll just stick to my stated action, thanks.  I like my bow.




I sort of figured that's what you'd choose.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just realized that I was leaving Radoon out! Sorry. From below decks you can feel a terrible jolt and the boat lists sharply, you'll need to make the balance check down there as well. The ship does not take any visible damage below the water line as yet. 

OOC: Waiting on Gnurl...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

balance check (1d20+3=5)

Down I go...


----------



## Scotley

*Things that go bump in the night.*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> balance check (1d20+3=5)
> 
> Down I go...




OOC: Fortunately, Radoon is below decks, so you don't have to worry about falling overboard or dropping weapons into the sea. He does take 3 points of non-leathal damage from crashing about.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Damn, f***in' waves."  

Radoon rights himself and inspects his new bumps and bruises.  He will also right anything below deck that has fallen or tipped over.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Ahoy, is any one still there?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Waiting for Gnurl. I'll move things along before lunch tomorrow one way or another.


----------



## Leif

Not knowing what else to do, Gnurl casts Magic Missile at the zombie whale

Damage = 16. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=855241

ooc: I made it before the deadline, but he still hasn't done anything, and it's 14:12 now!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Post coming this evening. The map of the battle is proving more time consuming that I expected.. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley

*Undead Boarding Party*

Order: 
 Morwyn
 Rook
 Marienna 
Finn,  Gnurl, Radoon all together
 The Crew
 The Undead  [sblock=AC]Sea Zombie 13, Giant Zombie Squid 20, Large undead hermit crab 21, Medium Undead Crab 18[/sblock]

Morwyn strides up and strikes at the Giant Squid twice, but only one of his blows can breach its undead hide. Rook slips his bow into the case and draws his sword. Marienna's crossbow twangs and a bolt strikes the squid to little apparant effect. She drops it and pulls her blade. Finn draws a blade and steps to the edge of the quarterdeck where he can just reach the top of the giant squid on the deck below. The gnome gets off another spell and missles of force strike the tail of the whale as it circles around the ship. Radoon rights a fallen crate and is dusting himself off when the light from the nearby stairwell is suddenly obscured. Something rubbery and snake like comes at the old sailor in the darkness. He hears shouts and the clash of arms on the deck above. Crewmen are firing or reloading their weapons and one of the zombies takes a hit. Another swivel gun booms from the forcastle at the whale. The zombie squid's tenticles (1d20+16=29, 1d20+16=20, 1d20+16=18, 1d20+16=35, 1d20+16=25, 1d20+16=21, 1d20+16=26)  begin to lash out and Morwyn, Rook, two crewmen (3&4) and Radoon below deck are stuck (1d6+9=15, 1d6+9=13, 1d6+9=14, 1d6+9=12, 1d6+9=13) (respectively) while Marienna and Finn were narrowly missed. The beak snaps at Morwyn, but fails to close on him. A crab claw comes near him as well. A couple of the other crabs try to catch a sailor (1), but he somehow avoids them. The rest of the undead attack the nets. The undead and still living fish flop about on the deck while the dead ones just lay there and stink. 

OOC: Are we having fun yet? New Round. Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_Let's start clearing some of the dross!_

With an outraged shout, Rook springs (1d20+13=23) across the deck to attack Sea Zombie 1.

"Do ifreann filleadh, diabhalos!"

_DúbhRásúr_ whistles through the air as Rook swings (1d20+7=15) him one handed.  The great black blade slices (1d10+2=6) into his foe.  _Drochthuarach_ gleams in Rooks off hand, weaving to intercept incoming attacks.

OOC:

AC: 22 on rounds Rook moves to attack, 21 on rounds he takes only a 5' step (or less).  Also, he'll _always_ dodge the first attack against him in a round, making his AC 23/22 vs. that one.  He gets +4 AC vs. attacks of opportunity as well.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll take swinging Power Attacks (-4) (1d20+8=21, 1d20+3=7) at the squid, for damage (1d10+14=24).


----------



## Leif

Gnurl, will, in sequence at his proper turn, again magic missle Giant crab #2, and then begin climbing the mast, using it to hide from the monsters as much as possible, heading towards the crow's nest.

spell damage:  10, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=857735


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn, revolted by the undead creature before him, slashes twice (1d20+10=26, 1d20+5=21) into the decayed flesh. 

Damage (1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=9)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will draw two daggers to fill each hand and attack. If the tentacle is sufficient in size, he will jump on burying his daggers as follows into the fishy flesh.  He hopes by stabbing it will retract and he can get a free ride back to the deck.    

hitting squid tentacle (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=17)

hitting squid tentacle (1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=10)

Not sure how low to go to still have a hit so damage for all rolls is as follows:

damage (1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=6)


----------



## Scotley

The Captain swings his axe in a powerful two handed blow that rends the undead flesh of the giant squid. His second blow is spoiled as the squid blasts him and the adjacent giant crab with a dark foul smelling ink. While under water this ink is a powerful defense, on the deck of the Rumpled bed sheet it is merely a brief if persistently malodorous distraction. The lithe dark figure of Rook springs forward to deal a glancing blow to one of the attacking undead. Marienna swings her glowing cutlass (1d20+8=14, 1d20+3=15), but cannot pierce the undead squid skin. Finn finds his own blade more effective and makes a pair of wounds on the top of the squid. Gnurl's magical missiles strike the giant crab tossing bits of rotten crab meat and shards of shell into the sea. He then scampers ten feet up the mast with ease. Below decks Radoon draws his blades and sets to work on the tenticle. He manages to wound it once, but this is not enough to make it withdraw. The crew fights bravely to defend their ship. A burly sailor (4) with a great axe used to cut boarding lines slices off a tenticle from the giant squid. Another lands a blow only to be nearly cut in half by snapping crab claws. Bolts and sling stones rain down from the masts and crows nest. A sailor (5) amidships fires his blunderbuss into the mass of crabs and sea zombies creating a shower of fleshy and chitonous gobbits, but not actually dropping any of the horrible undead. Beside Finn a sailor jabs his harpoon at the giant squid, but it glances off. The nets breched crabs and zombies begin to scuttle about the deck. One of the crabs makes for the forecastle. A female sea zombie (7) with a big wicked looking dagger gripped in her few remaining teeth begins to climb up the mast in pursuit of Gnurl. Seaweed is wrapped in the remains of her blond hair like ribbon and she wears the remains of a once fine red and gold ball gown. The zombie squid's tenticles seem to be everywhere 1d20+15=26, 1d20+15=31, 1d20+15=29, 1d20+15=34, 1d20+15=30, 1d20+15=24 . Morwyn,  Marienna, Finn, Rook, Radoon and a sailor (3) all get hit (damage respectively (1d6+9=13, 1d6+9=15, 1d6+9=14, 1d6+9=11, 1d6+9=13, 1d6+9=11) ) This time the tenticles attempt to wrap around and squeeze you (see below). A couple of the zombies and the crab attack Morwyn and Rook without hitting. Marienna is grappled Grapple check (1d20+7=11)).

OOC: [sblock=All hit by a tenticle this round]Please make an opposed grapple check with the giant zombie squid. You roll base attack bonus+Str. Mod+size mod (0 for medium creatures). You have to beat the squid's roll, which unfortunately is going to be shall we say challenging? He gets +8 for being huge, +9 for a 28 str. and a +4 racial bonus in addition to his bab of +18. Even with the penalty of -10 I've imposed for being out of the water that's +29. Good luck!) Here are the squid's rolls, he really rolled badly indeed unless Rook also rolls a natural 1 he won't be grappled. Grapple Checks (1d20+29=35, 1d20+29=36, 1d20+29=44, 1d20+29=30, 1d20+29=40, 1d20+29=39)  Use the same order as above. [/sblock]

OOC: [sblock=Those who fail their grapple check]Grappling Consequences
While you’re grappling, your ability to attack others and defend yourself is limited. 

No Threatened Squares
You don’t threaten any squares while grappling. 

No Dexterity Bonus
You lose your Dexterity bonus to AC (if you have one) against opponents you aren’t grappling. (You can still use it against opponents you are grappling.) 

No Movement
You can’t move normally while grappling. You may, however, make an opposed grapple check to move while grappling. 

Options:
 When you are grappling (regardless of who started the grapple), you can perform any of the following actions. Some of these actions take the place of an attack (rather than being a standard action or a move action). If your base attack bonus allows you multiple attacks, you can attempt one of these actions in place of each of your attacks, but at successively lower base attack bonuses. 

Activate a Magic Item
You can activate a magic item, as long as the item doesn’t require spell completion activation. You don’t need to make a grapple check to activate the item. 

Attack Your Opponent
You can make an attack with an unarmed strike, natural weapon, or light weapon against another character you are grappling. You take a -4 penalty on such attacks. 

You can’t attack with two weapons while grappling, even if both are light weapons. 

Cast a Spell
You can attempt to cast a spell while grappling or even while pinned (see below), provided its casting time is no more than 1 standard action, it has no somatic component, and you have in hand any material components or focuses you might need. Any spell that requires precise and careful action is impossible to cast while grappling or being pinned. If the spell is one that you can cast while grappling, you must make a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level) or lose the spell. You don’t have to make a successful grapple check to cast the spell. 

Damage Your Opponent (Highly unlikely!)
While grappling, you can deal damage to your opponent equivalent to an unarmed strike. Make an opposed grapple check in place of an attack. If you win, you deal nonlethal damage as normal for your unarmed strike (1d3 points for Medium attackers or 1d2 points for Small attackers, plus Strength modifiers). If you want to deal lethal damage, you take a -4 penalty on your grapple check. 

Exception: Monks deal more damage on an unarmed strike than other characters, and the damage is lethal. However, they can choose to deal their damage as nonlethal damage when grappling without taking the usual -4 penalty for changing lethal damage to nonlethal damage. 

Draw a Light Weapon
You can draw a light weapon as a move action with a successful grapple check. 

Escape from Grapple
You can escape a grapple by winning an opposed grapple check in place of making an attack. You can make an Escape Artist check in place of your grapple check if you so desire, but this requires a standard action. If more than one opponent is grappling you, your grapple check result has to beat all their individual check results to escape. (Opponents don’t have to try to hold you if they don’t want to.) If you escape, you finish the action by moving into any space adjacent to your opponent(s). 

Move (Almost impossible in this situation)
You can move half your speed (bringing all others engaged in the grapple with you) by winning an opposed grapple check. This requires a standard action, and you must beat all the other individual check results to move the grapple. 

Note: You get a +4 bonus on your grapple check to move a pinned opponent, but only if no one else is involved in the grapple. 

Retrieve a Spell Component
You can produce a spell component from your pouch while grappling by using a full-round action. Doing so does not require a successful grapple check. [/sblock]

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

Here is the revised map.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Michael Leibrock*

OCC - I do not have enough pluses to make the grapple check roll so I wont even try. Also down to only 8 HP, could be bad very soon.

Radoon will try the escape artist move:

escape artist move (1d20+2=21)

There is my roll, it's a good one but I do not know what my target number is?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - I do not have enough pluses to make the grapple check roll so I wont even try. Also down to only 8 HP, could be bad very soon.
> 
> Radoon will try the escape artist move:
> 
> escape artist move (1d20+2=21)
> 
> There is my roll, it's a good one but I do not know what my target number is?




OOC: Scott - would a natural 20 evade the grapple, even if the creature's bonuses put it well over the character's adjusted roll?  It might be worthwhile to roll just in case, Mike!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Grapple Check (1d20+6=24) 

OOC: What a waste of a great roll!  I'll post next action this evening (don't have time at work today!)


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - I do not have enough pluses to make the grapple check roll so I wont even try. Also down to only 8 HP, could be bad very soon.
> 
> Radoon will try the escape artist move:
> 
> escape artist move (1d20+2=21)
> 
> There is my roll, it's a good one but I do not know what my target number is?




OOC: Its a good roll, but you still have the same target number of 40. Check out the options in the 'Those who fail their grapple check' post. I'd say your best bet is to try and damage the wounded tenticle further with your dagger. Note you only get one attack when grappling.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Scott - would a natural 20 evade the grapple, even if the creature's bonuses put it well over the character's adjusted roll?  It might be worthwhile to roll just in case, Mike!




OOC: I guess I'll cut you some slack for a natural 20...


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl's battle w/ the undead hag*

I'll stake out the most stable position in the crow's nest that I can, and fling a Scorching Ray at the zombie hag who's coming up at me. I get 2 rays for being 8th level, and each one does 4d6 fire damage.  If the first ray knocks her to the deck, I'll fling the second ray at the nearest other bad dude.

First Scorching Ray:
to hit    =  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=863016 roll=natura 17+4 (for dex18) (not sure what my other adjustments are without my character sheet in front of me, sorry) so that's at least a 21
damage =  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=861950 damage=11

I doubt if that's enough, so if she's still in one piece, I'll hit her with the second ray, too.

Second Scorching Ray:
to hit   = http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=863027 roll=18+4 (dex) = at least 22
damage:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=861956  damage=15


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [sblock=For Gnurl]Scortching Ray is a ranged touch attack, which means you have to roll to hit, but get to ignore armor bonuses. I don't have the Sea Zombie's touch AC handy, so just post the rolls and I'll let you know if you hit. Since it is ranged you get Dex rather than Str as a bonus to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

Scott:

Two things:

First, I forgot that _Drochthuarach_ gives +2 to AC rather than +1, so see my adjusted AC in post 1123.  Technically, the squid would have missed that first attack, but since it was my mistake I'm cool with keeping the damage.  On the other hand, Rook is _really_ hurting and won't likely survive another hit . . .

Second, how far do the squid's tentacles reach?  Will Rook be able to attack a tentacle regardless of where he is on the deck?  By extension, will the squid be able to attack Rook no matter where he goes?  And one more extension, will the party be subject to attacks of opportunity every time they move?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Good questions all. First, we'll let the hit stand. You'll be missed next round instead. The tenticles have a reach of 15'. The tenticles do not make attacks of opportunity. Just fyi, the squid should have 10 tenticles, but I figured since he was a little chewed up before animation that 7 was fair. He is now down to 6.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

See Next Post Please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rolling and sliding back to the 'main' opponent (OOC: The Squid), Rook swings his bastard sword at the huge beast but misses badly.

OOC: 

Tumble Check (1d20+13=26) vs. AoO (Sea Zombie).

Tumble Check (1d20+11=27)  vs. AoO (Giant Squid).  I assumed that the squid itself would take an attack of opportunity, though the tentacles don't.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Rolling and sliding back to the 'main' opponent (OOC: The Squid), Rook swings his bastard sword at the huge beast but misses badly.
> 
> OOC:Tumble Check (1d20+11=27)  vs. AoO (Giant Squid).  I assumed that the squid itself would take an attack of opportunity, though the tentacles don't.




OOC: You are correct!


----------



## Leif

*to hit rolls*

ooc:  I have now edited my last post to include the to hit rolls.


----------



## Leif

my to hit and damage rolls are posted to message 1135


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

Grapple Check (1d20+9=27)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll try to escape from grapple. (1d20+9=12)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Still waiting on Finn... 

If he hasn't checked in by this evening then I'll go ahead and roll for him.


----------



## Scotley

The Captain, Radoon and a crewman stuggle against the tenticles in vain (grapple checks (1d20+29=39, 1d20+29=36, 1d20+29=40)). Rook displays impressive acrobatics yet fails to strike the squid. The axe weilding crewman, a raging barbarian, hacks through the tenticle holding Marienna and she quickly begins a spell. Those nearby including Rook, Radoon, Morwyn and Finn feel the now all too familiar warmth of her healing magic flow into them (all are cured for 14 points of damage). The spell seems to have the opposite effect on nearby undead who writh in agony as the spells magic is released. Finn manages to get a hand on one of his pistols and fire point blank against a tenticle without drawing it. The bullet penetrates the tenticle, but is not enough to free him as yet. Gnurl casts his magic spell at his odd pursuer. The first ray burns her, but only when the second strikes does she fall to the deck in a smoldering heap. A couple of bolts bounce off the squid, but one sling bullet splats into a hedious undead eye and a ballista missle also finds its mark. Other crewmen fight a despirate battle on the decks. The squid squeezes (1d6+9=12, 1d6+9=13, 1d6+9=11, 1d6+9=12) Radoon, Morwyn, Finn and a crewman. It's beak snaps at Rook, but misses, while the crab and a sea zombie somehow manage to miss the stuggling Morwyn. A couple of blows also miss Rook. A pair of crabs meanace Gnurl on the mast, but as he climbs another 10' he remains out of reach. Their limbs don't seem to be able to climb the pole. The ship rocks as the undead whale slams into it, and while the hull creaks ominously, the ship withstands the blow. 

OOC: New round. Actions?


----------



## Leif

*web*

ooc:  I'll now cast a Web Spell, trying to snare as many of the sea zombies and crabs as possible.   If I can snag all of these targets specified below with webs to spare, then I'll just let the excess go on over the gunwale and off of the ship.  From the last diagram that we had, it doesn't appear that anyone on our side of the battle will be in the area of the webs except for the two sailors mentioned below, but if one or more of the pcs move into the area before my turn comes up, then I'll not cast the spell, I'll spend this round trying to figure out something else to do.

ooc:  Webs are anchored to mast, and both side rails.  This should get sea zombies 4, 5, and 6,  medium crabs 1 and 2, large crab 2, sailor #5, and maybe sailor #2.  (We can see about rescuing the crew after the bad guys are dispatched.)  Saving throws, please?


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=For Gnurl only]The web must be anchored at two points. It has a 20' radius spread and the map is 5' squares. So you can cover quite an area of the deck. To the right of the mast where the barrels are is the raised forecastle. You could anchor it at mast and the wall of the forecastle and from rail to rail to catch quite a few. Poor sailor 5 is gonna be toast next round anyway, he's already roughed up pretty bad. Covering the area in webs might even cause the mindless undead to focus on getting free and ignore him. Tell me where you want it and I'll let you know how many you trap. Be sure to look at the latest map from post 1147.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook slips past Marienna, running alongside the squid's huge flank to attack it at a different spot (OOC: moves to B6), neatly evading attacks by both the squid and the sea zombies (Tumble Checks (1d20+13=23, 1d20+11=16, 1d20+9=19) and Tumble Check - Sea Zombie 02 (1d20+7=18)) as he goes.

In a display of superb grace and swordsmanship, he slices neatly into the creature's side, but _DúbhRásúr_ has trouble getting through the rubbery hide and doesn't inflict much damage.

To Hit (1d20+7=27) 
Crit Check (1d20+7=18) 

Damage (1d10+3=7)

OOC: Scott - I know critical hits have no practical effect, but thought I'd roll it for the visuals, anyway.  Of course, the Crit Check was a miss


----------



## Leif

*spell area*

the area covered by my Web spell has been updated in the previous post.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Scott,

I am confused about attacking while being held - grappled.  I can understand not being able to attack with two weapons, maybe my other hand is busy but do I still get two attacks with my primary hand?  But why is it that I can only deal damage as an unarmed attack if I already have the dagger out, and am stabbing with it,why would I not produce damage from it?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> I am confused about attacking while being held - grappled.  I can understand not being able to attack with two weapons, maybe my other hand is busy but do I still get two attacks with my primary hand?  But why is it that I can only deal damage as an unarmed attack if I already have the dagger out, and am stabbing with it,why would I not produce damage from it?




OOC: You can make one attack with one dagger while grappled. That assumes you already have one in hand, which you do.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - Let GO!!!*

Radoon will try and attack the tentacle holding him in it's embrace:

to hit tentacle (-4 for being held is in roll) (1d20+6=12) - I'm guessing this is a miss?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will try and attack the tentacle holding him in it's embrace:
> 
> to hit tentacle (-4 for being held is in roll) (1d20+6=12) - I'm guessing this is a miss?




OOC: You guess correctly. Still waiting for Finn and Morwyn. I will advance things this evening.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues.*

Morwyn continues to struggle against the squid's grasp. Rook rolls into motion and soon sinks his blade into the the squid, but not deeply. Marienna and the raging crewman manage to cut Morwyn free of the tentacle. Finn manages to fire another pistol and free himself at the cost of a powder burn to the abdomen. Gnurl puts his magic to use again and thick sticky webs descend on the attacking undead. The cover the deck from mast to forecastle and rail to rail. The webs prove marvelously effective and only one of the sea zombies and the largest of the crabs manage to pull free. The others struggle. Radoon fails to mark the rubbery appendage gripping him, but several crew members below deck have gotten organized and attack severing the tentacle with cutlasses. One crewman is now trapped in the webs. Others continue to fire or reload with little effect this time. The remaining trapped crew-member on the aft castle swings his belaying pin without effect and dies with a sickening crunch as the tentacle crushes his ribcage. The squid may have lost nearly all its tentacles, but the beak comes frighteningly close to clamping on Morwyn's arm proving the huge creature is not out of the fight yet.  

OOC: New round. Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

In his usual patient, methodical style, Rook continues whittling away at the opposition.  He somersaults and rolls to an advantageous position for an attack on a Sea Zombie (OOC: #3; Tumble Check (1d20+13=19, 1d20+11=16)), thrusting with _DúbhRásúr_ in a long lunge at the end of his tumble.  The rotten, briny creature slips the blow neatly, allowing the black blade to pass just under its left arm.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Unless there are other critters below deck or if anything needs attention here, I will proceed back to the top deck and call for the men here to follow.


----------



## mleibrock

*Moving*

Hi guys,

I will be in the process of moving to Chicago starting tomorrow. I will tear down the PC in the early AM so will not be able to post for the next few days. Scott please take care of Radoon and play him as you see fit after noon on Thurs the 15th.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Hope all goes well with the move. I'll take good care of Radoon.


----------



## Leif

*waiting my turn*

For once, Gnurl will wait until his proper turn.  You're all welcome.  I'm waiting for Morwyn and Marienna.


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

As per earlier entry, I'll Rage at the sight of a slain crewman and Power Attack (-6) (1d20+8=20, 1d20+3=19) the squid for damage (1d10+21=24).

OOC: drat, missed two hits by just one...

rage round 1


----------



## Leif

*npc Marienna?*

From my superior vantage point in the crow's nest, I think and hope that I have a clear line of sight to parts of the squid that are not near my compatriots.  If this is indeed the case, and I can arrange my area of effect so as not to endanger anyone dear to me, I'll cast my last remaining lightning bolt at the squid.  The lightining bolt does 29 points of damage, or 14.5 if it saves.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=877620


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Sorry guys for the disappearance.  Lost my internet access at work, and it's been Science Fair week at home.  Others have tied up the computer most of the evening.  Assuming Finn is now free of the tentacle, his actions are below. /OOC

Struggling free from the slimy grasp of the undead kraken, Finn stabs twice (1d20+10=22, 1d20+5=12) at its head, his blade sinking deep (damage) (1d6+4=9) the first time, so that he misses the second blow.


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle continues...*

Largely free of the tentacles the party begins to rally. The rage takes over and Morwyn lays into the squid with his axe opening a huge wound in the undead flesh. Rook is once more a blur across the deck as he moves to attack a sea zombie, but unlike the usual slow undead this one moves with some agility and his blow slips past without hitting. The raging barbarian sailor manages to hit the squid a glancing blow with his axe. Marienna's Cutlass flashes (1d20+8=13, 1d20+3=10) as she attacks the squid, but once more she fails to mar it. Struggling free from the slimy grasp of the undead kraken, Finn stabs twice at its head, his blade sinking deep the first time, so that he misses the second blow. As he yanks he recovers his blade, from the second failed attack, the air around his heats up and his ears ring with the sound of thunder as lightning arcs down from the rigging to strike the squid. The smell of cooked rancid seafood makes those close to the now lifeless squid gag. A couple of the nearby crew cheer the defeat of the huge undead, but their joy is short lived as the battle continues. A few manage to strike the other foes with missile weapons, but their efforts are hampered by the webs and others desperately reload swivel guns and ballista. The sea zombies clustered around Rook attack (1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=25) and all three manage to score hits (1d6+4=9, 1d6+4=9, 1d6+4=8) with cutlass or belaying pin. He is covered in the tainted putrid water that drips from his foes (make 3 fortitude saves DC14). An undead hermit crab the size of a draft horse snaps its claws (1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=17) at Morwyn, but misses again. The Medium Undead Crab (1d20+3=7) and Sea Zombies trapped in the web stuggle (1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=12), but are unable to break free. Below decks a freed Radoon gathers the sailors and makes for an unblocked stairway. As they cross the ship in the corridors under the main deck they see a Sea Zombie at the end of the passage that has made it below deck. He holds a hunting knife (un) holy symbol and seem to have just completed some sort of spell. The air in front of him shimmers and some sort of large canine horror seems to be forming. 

OOC: New Round. Actions?


----------



## Scotley

Initiative order remains:

Morwyn
Rook
Barbarian Sailor
Marienna
Finn, Gnurl and Radoon
Other Crew
The Undead


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

I'll attack the large crab (1d20+9=11, 1d20+4=12), but my attacks glance off its shell.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rooks bobs and weaves his way to a position of temporary haven (OOC: G3), lithely neutralizing parting shots from all of his foes except the unusually quick Sea Zombie he attacked last round (Tumble Checks (Crab, SZ1, SZ2, SZ3) (1d20+13=17, 1d20+11=24, 1d20+9=15, 1d20+7=13)).

Once out of harms way, he uncorks and downs a potion, hoping to evade death for a few more moments (Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3=14)).


----------



## Leif

*Going down.  Maybe not.*

I'll slowly begin to climb donwn the mast.  Halfway down , I change my mind and return to the crow's nest.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will call out,  "Everyone take cover!!"   He wil as well finding whatever cover may be around him.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll give Finn until this evening to make a post and then move things along.


----------



## Leif

*taking cover from Radoon*

As I ascend toward the crow's nest, I'm leaning away from Radoon, to put as much of the mast between us as possible.  (ooc:  since I"m so small I'm thinking maybe I can squeeze all of me behind the mast.  ???)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> As I ascend toward the crow's nest, I'm leaning away from Radoon, to put as much of the mast between us as possible.  (ooc:  since I"m so small I'm thinking maybe I can squeeze all of me behind the mast.  ???)




OOC: Radoon is below deck, so I believe the advice to take cover was intended for the crewmen accompanying him there.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, I said tonight, but I'm pooped. Post in the morning. Sorry!


----------



## Scotley

Morwyn finds the crab a tough nut to crack and even his powerful axe blows fail to do more than bounce off. Rook starts to tumble away and finds only one of the foes surrounding him gets in a swing (1d20+6=23) on the fast tumbling man. Unfortunately for Rook, it proves a hit (1d1+4=5). Rooks tumble ends abruptly as he falls unconcious to the deck. (Still waiting on 3 now 4 DC 14 Fortitude saves from Rook.) The barbarian sailor (4) charges to his fellow seaman's aid and finds his own axe little better than the Captain's, but he does manage to get one blow into the flesh of the crab. Marienna rushes to the Captain's aid and manages to slice into one of the sea Zombies with her cutlass. Finn steps back to take over a freshly loaded swivel gun on the forecastle and finds that this weapon at least has no trouble penitrating the crab shells. The blast staggers the crab in front of Morwyn, but doesn't quite finish it. Gnurl scrambles further up the mast taking cover as he goes. Below decks Radoon and his gang of sailors see a massive hound at least 5' tall at the shoulder and perhaps 400 pounds appear in the corridor. It throws back its head and howls a terrible horrifing unearthly howl that sends shivers down the spine of everyone on the ship. (All need to make a DC 11 will save or become panicked {http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#panicked}. The beast takes a step toward Radoon and the others, but it is still some 30' away near the end of the corridor that runs the length of the ship. One of the sailors runs away and tries to hide deeper in the ship. A man on deck flees to the very front of the ship looking for escape. One man actually jumps over the side from the Quarterdeck and begins to swim. The remaining crew continue the fight and a couple of well placed sling stones from the rigging manage to take out the crab attacking Morwyn. A balista shot hits the undead whale as it circles in for another attack on the ship. Amazingly, no one is hit by the attacks of the sea zombies and the remaining unwebbed crab this time. 

OOC: New Round. Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:  

Oh, well - at least he didn't use up his potion!  Scott, you'll need to revise the map and place Rook back at his position from last round . . .

IC:  

Rook starts to tumble away from the attacking Zombies, but one of the foul creatures catches him mid-spin with a reaching claw and the unfortunate scout drops bonelessly to the deck (-1 HP).

OOC: 

Fortitude Checks (1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=16).  I assume he was downed before hearing the dog, so he shouldn't need to make the Will Check.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Will Save (1d20+7=26)

Finn will clamber over the railing and drop to the main deck, then move to support Marienna against the two zombies.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

will check (1d20+4=6)


----------



## Erland

*Morwyn*

will save (1d20+3=12) (OOC: thank goodness for the Rage Will Save bonus...)

OOC: The post indicates that Large Crab #1 is dead, but the map still shows the beastie.  I'll act based upon the post; if I'm wrong, please let me know because my action would change.

IC: I'll turn and attack the zombie directly behind me (OOC: #1), holding nothing back from my initial swing (1d20+7=9).  Had that attack dropped the zombie, I'd have moved on to the next one, but since it went wild I'll attack it again (1d20+2=14), successfully inflicting damage (1d10+23=25).


----------



## Leif

*I actually went back up the mast*

ooc:  please check again, because I went back up the mast. (see posts #1169 & 1172)

save vs. panic = 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=885618


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I revised yesterday's post (#1175) slightly to reflect changes in Rook's and Gnurl's situation. Here is a revised map as well.


----------



## Scotley

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: The post indicates that Large Crab #1 is dead, but the map still shows the beastie.  I'll act based upon the post; if I'm wrong, please let me know because my action would change.




OOC: The Crab is down and now the revised map says 'dead crab'. However, like the squid the large body continues to block the space so I didn't remove it completely from the map.


----------



## Leif

*guess I'll go down after all*

I'll climb down and see if I can safely dispatch those held in the web


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I'll have a post up this afternoon.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues.*

Morwyn's axe easily fells a Sea Zombie. Rook remains down (Rook should make a stabilization roll). The sailor's axe does not manage to get past the crab shell this time. Marienna manages only a glancing blow at her foe. Finn moves along the quarter deck and drops over the rail onto the maindeck and moves to join the fray. Gnurl makes it to the deck and draws a weapon. Below decks Radoon is gripped with sudden and complete terror. His daggers fall to the deck at his feet and he turns and runs deeper into the ship away from the Yeth Hound. The crewmen continue to aid in the battle, but make little progress this time. The ship is rocked by another slam from the undead whale (dex check DC 13 or fall prone for everyone not already down.) A shout of 'Man the pumps!' comes from somewhere below deck suggesting the ship was damaged this time. The rocking of the ship appears to have foiled the aim of the undead for no one is hit this round. 

OOC: New round. Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Stabilization Check (10% or less to succeed) (1d100=6) 

OOC: Too bad I couldn't have rolled like that while I was up and could do some damage!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon - The Coward*

dex check (1d20=6)

OCC - Well, at lease I am a coward on my feet


----------



## Leif

Dex(18) check = 1d20 = 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=906340.  So I'm ok.

OOC: [ I'll avoid danger as much as possible, and try to get near enough to those foes held in the web to do some throat slitting.  Starting with the nearest one.  I'm not going to unnecessarily open myself to damage here, btw, but I'll only do the ones that are genuinely immobilized.]


----------



## Scotley

*I've been waiting, waiting for you...*

OOC: Morwyn? Finn?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, I'll move forward in the morning. Morwyn? Finn? Last chance to post.


----------



## Scotley

With a combined effort, Finn, Morwyn and Marienna bring down the pair of Sea Zombies before them. Marienna steps forward to assist Rook who remains sprawled on the deck. Below decks, Radoon flees the horrible howl of the Yeth hound and goes to hide under Marienna's bed. The crewmen who were with him move forward to face the beast and his Sea Zombie summoner. Gnurl discovers that the Zombie crab before him, while unable free itself from the web is not entirely helpless as a claw snaps at him, narrowly missing taking off his nose (see next post). The crew tries to rally, but their attacks seem to have limited effect this time. The undead crab manages a vicious wound on the barbarian sailor that leaves him bleeding on the deck unconcious. 

New Round. Actions?


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=For Gnurl]The web doesn't make targets completely helpless. They are simply entangled. 

"The character is ensnared. Being entangled impedes movement, but does not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile object or tethered by an opposing force. An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls and a -4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + the spell’s level) or lose the spell."

You have an attack coming against the crab from the previous round as well as the new round so feel free to roll two.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_I think I'll just lie here and rest for a minute more._


----------



## Leif

*Retreat!*

I'll not swing at the crab, I'll just move the heck out of its reach as expeditiously as possible!


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl's ooc observation*

["The character is ensnared. Being entangled impedes movement, but does not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile object  or tethered by an opposing force. An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls and a -4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + the spell’s level) or lose the spell."

ooc:  Gee, Mr. DM, I thought that relative to people on the ship, the mast and side rails of the ship WERE immovable objects.  Guess SOMEBODY needs to speak to his shipwright!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: That's interesting, I suppose that could indicate that those within are held fast. But that seems a little powerful for a second level spell given that hold person, a third level spell, is considerably limited in application. I'll do some reading and get back to you on this. Since Finn and Morwyn seem to be ensnared themselves I should have time to consider.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter (A tad confused)*

OOC: Sorry for not replying quicker, Scott.  New work schedule.  I was also a bit confused by the dex check you asked for.  Did you mean a Reflex Save (1d20+7=16), a Balance Check (1d20+8=27), or just a base Dexterity check (1d20+3=23) with nothing but our dexterity bonus to add against the target of 13?  Whichever way you meant it, as you can see, Finn stayed stable as he beat the DC.  Now back to the action.  /OOC

Finn stabs twice (1d20+10=19, 1d20+5=24) at the remaining large crab, the first strike glancing from its shell, the second sliding though a crack between two legs. (damage (1d6+4=7))

OOC:  Arggh!  Crit chance, but undead target negates it.  What a time to roll a 19!  /OOC


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon continues to cower below deck.

OCC - How long until I may re-roll?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon can go ahead and roll this round.


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for not replying quicker, Scott.  New work schedule.  I was also a bit confused by the dex check you asked for.  Did you mean a Reflex Save (1d20+7=16), a Balance Check (1d20+8=27), or just a base Dexterity check (1d20+3=23) with nothing but our dexterity bonus to add against the target of 13?  Whichever way you meant it, as you can see, Finn stayed stable as he beat the DC.  Now back to the action.  /OOC
> 
> Finn stabs twice (1d20+10=19, 1d20+5=24) at the remaining large crab, the first strike glancing from its shell, the second sliding though a crack between two legs. (damage (1d6+4=7))
> 
> OOC:  Arggh!  Crit chance, but undead target negates it.  What a time to roll a 19!  /OOC




OOC: Sorry, I should have said balance check. Old school thoughts creeping in there.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll have a response up for Gnurl today. Still considering the motion. I'll try to get the next round up today as well.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

dex check (1d20+2=19)

I am assuming this makes the check - just out of curiosity, how long does that howl last?  Does he have to continue to howl to frighten or does it last for a certain duration?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> dex check (1d20+2=19)
> 
> I am assuming this makes the check - just out of curiosity, how long does that howl last?  Does he have to continue to howl to frighten or does it last for a certain duration?




OOC: Sorry, I was totally wrong this morning. I should never post before I've had my caffiene. The duration was 2d4 rounds and I rolled 5, but since it was my error, Radoon recovers next round. duration (2d4=5)


----------



## Leif

another observation:  Web is certainly not more powerful than Hold Person, even if it holds fast those caught within it.  Hold Person does not require ANY achorage for the spell at all, while for a Web to have this effect, two immobile achorage points are required.  Also, Hold Person, the higher level spell directly affects the targeted person's mind or muscular control, immobilizing him.  Web, on the other hand, has no such effect upon a person's mind.  Hold Person cannot be overcome by any means short of a dispel magic or similar countering effect.  Webs can be readily burned.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> another observation:  Web is certainly not more powerful than Hold Person, even if it holds fast those caught within it.  Hold Person does not require ANY achorage for the spell at all, while for a Web to have this effect, two immobile achorage points are required.  Also, Hold Person, the higher level spell directly affects the targeted person's mind or muscular control, immobilizing him.  Web, on the other hand, has no such effect upon a person's mind.  Hold Person cannot be overcome by any means short of a dispel magic or similar countering effect.  Webs can be readily burned.




OOC: See what happens when you let a lawyer into the game? I have considered the matter and arrived at similar conclusions using similar logic. I erred in not rolling str. checks to break free every round. Under the circumstances you may consider the foe immobile and rip for a coup de gras. Note that webs provide cover so those not near the edge will be a greater challenge to dispatch.


----------



## Leif

ooc:  Nevertheless, I erred in questioning the judgment of my dm.  I beg forgiveness from everyone in the game for this mistake.

Gnurl:  Since I don't want to get stuck myself, let me see if there are any other snared foes who are close enough to the edge for me to reach with my short dagger and almost as short, wee arms.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry guys, it has been a rough week.

Gnurl easily dispatches the crab trapped in the web. He does not see another foe within reach. Marienna turns her attentions to Rook's wounds and he awakens as the lingering warm of healing (3d8+10=26) magic is beginning to fade. Finn and Morwyn join the fray with the remaining crab. Between Finn's blade and Morwyn's axe they manage to take it out. It lies on the deck a rotting heap. Below decks, Radoon stuggles to overcome his magically induced  fear. He can hear the crew stuggling with the hound nearby. Those on deck will have to cross the webs somehow to get to the remaining foes or go below. 

New round. Actions?


----------



## Leif

*Rook's Shadow*

I'm going to follow Mr. Rook, holding back at a SAFE distance.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon is still cowering below deck trying to reason with himself... _ [why am I so scared of this beast?  I have fought much tougher foes...  finally putting it all together, this beast must be magical and how I hate magic!!  Nonetheless, that thing scares the bejeezers out of me..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Is Large Crab 2 down?  And are all the other foes on deck webbed, or are some on the other side of the webs from Rook but still up and free?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The large crab is dead and I'm attaching a revised map. There is a medium crab and two zombies on dead, all currently trapped in webs. One Zombie slipped below decks and something is obviously happening down there. The whale remains a threat as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Quickly surveying the scene as he rouses from unconsciousness, Rook makes his way nimbly over the carcass of the squid and down the stairs.

"With me!  This fight's not over yet!"


----------



## Leif

*Look out!  Here comes Gnurl!*

OOC:  As stated previously, while hanging back at a safe distance, I'll follow rook below.

Right behind ya, Cap'n!


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn moves to the mid decks swivel gun, checks the charge, and scans the ocean for the undead whale.  Spot Check (1d20+13=18)  When he sights it, he will take aim and prepare to fire.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Finn has no trouble spotting the oncoming undead whale, please roll to hit and damage as needed.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: New post coming this afternoon or evening. Still waiting on Finn and Morwyn.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn lines up the swivel gun carefully, then triggers the charge (to hit) (1d20+7=25) (damage) (3d4+3=10).  

OOC:  Hey DM, does the triple crit damage apply against this undead bugger?  Crit chance (1d20+7=23)  It would be nice to send it back to Davy Jones' Locker right about now.      :\


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle Continues*

With a boom and puff of acrid smoke the swivel gun fires and and its shot scores a direct hit against the onrushing whale. A great gobbit of undead flesh is ripped from the beast and this time it dives under the Rumpled Bedsheet rather than striking her. Rook, recovered by the grace of Marienna's healing magic leaps into action. With some effort he wriggles beneth the great stinking rotting bulk of the giant squid and slips below decks, the Gnomish Illusionist at his heels finds it much easier to pass the narrow gap though perhaps his nose finds the smell even more unpleasant. They struggle to adjust to the dimness below the fallen squid. In the distance they here the panting of a large dog and arms of men fighting. Marienna turns her healing (3d8+8=20) magic on the Captain Morwyn though she hesitates an instant as he rages. The rejuvenated Captain grabs a line and begins to climb and use the rigging to make his way over the ribs to the front of the ship where foes remain. The crew hasten to reload weapons or fire at the whale though most of their missles strike only the sea.

New Round. Actions?

OOC: Unfortunately, the undead are not subject to critical hits, but I could not rob Finn of all the glory of such a marvelous shot, so his blast bought the ship a miss this time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will swiftly but cautiously search belowdecks for the battle.


----------



## Leif

Gnurl Whiskerling, figuring that the safest place to be on this god-forsaken tub is as near to Rook as gnomishly possble, will follow Rook below, while remembering not to get too close to him so as to become embroiled in any melees that he enters.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I should have noted that Radoon has since mastered his fear and is able to return to action. He steps into the passageway just a Rook and Gnurl are passing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"What's going on down here?  We ran out of enemies and got bored above decks."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon is anxious to get at that hound and will take off for him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

As he runs after the First Mate, Rook comments over his shoulder to Gnurl:

"Some people don't even have the courtesy to answer a direct question!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Sorry, didn't realize it was a question and I was still battling that frighting howl."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn calls to all the gun crews and those attempting to target the whale.  "Hold off on shooting at the beastie, men, you're just wasting your ammunition and powder!  The water will keep you from doin' any damage.  Best we all try to hit it at the same time, a broadside, just as it broaches!  Guncrews, just like we practiced!  I think one good round of shot and we'll put paid to that leviathan's bill!"


----------



## Scotley

*The battle continues*

Finn calls orders to the gun crews and they jump to follow. Those hours of practice begin to pay off as they fall into practiced rhythm. The captain makes his way along the rigging over the webs and will arrive on the quarterdeck at the end of the round. Below decks Radoon rounds the corner and sees the hound engaged with three crewmen who seem to be having little effect on the beast. Rook and Gnurl are hot on his heels. Behind the hound the sea zombie cleric makes swinging motions in the air while a glowing floating hammer rains blows on the crewmen. The corridor is only ten feet wide and the three men fill the passage. The hound is 20' away. 

OOC: New round. Actions?


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn lines up his shot carefully.  As the whale broaches, he calls for the broadside.  He fires (to hit) (1d20+9=29) his own swivel gun with deadly accuracy. (Damage (3d4+3=13))

OOC:  Natural twenty and no crit chance.  Somebody somewhere likes undead.     Oh, and the extra plus two on my to hit roll was my dex bonus, I had forgot to be using it before this shot. /OOC


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook tumbles (Tumble Roll (1d20+13=33)) past the hound, making a move on the zombie priest.  He attacks (1d20+6=12) with his great black blade but misses, and comes around ready for a counter by the undead creature.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will let daggers fly to the hound as soon as he sees him.  Scott, at what distance is it?


----------



## Leif

Tell me about it!  Who were you talking to, by the way, Rook?     ooc:  oops, Rook's gone now!  guess I'd better do something!

ooc:  Gnurl flings magic missiles at the zombie cleric thingy, which do a whopping 13 points of damage: (2+3+1+3) +4=13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=967389


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I should have noted that Radoon has since mastered his fear and is able to return to action. He steps into the passageway just a Rook and Gnurl are passing.




As mentioned by our esteemed DM, Radoon stepped out just as we were passing - so naturally he was the one I was addressing.  And, as indicated by the question mark at the end of the first part of the quote ("What's going on down here? We ran out of enemies and got bored above decks.") from Post 1222, it was indeed a question!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - yes, but being Mr Patterson, I thought it was a smart ass remark that really didn't need answering.  As it was not, I am sorry I did not answer.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Range is 20'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - yes, but being Mr Patterson, I thought it was a smart ass remark that really didn't need answering.  As it was not, I am sorry I did not answer.




OOC:

I'm wounded . . . wounded, I tell you!  I would never lower myself to being a smartass - it's the least smart part of me!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will let loose with his 4 regular daggers as he approaches the dingo demon.

2 daggers, one from each hand, first attack (1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=12)

(probably both misses)

2 daggers, one from each hand, second attack (1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=21)

one natural hit - 

crit hit? (1d20+1=4)
not a crit, just a hit, 

Damage for all 4 rolls is as follows:  You decide the hits.

damage (1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Scotley

On deck, the Captain's axe dispatches a webbed foe. Finn fires a devestating blow from his swivel gun just before the great undead whale crashes into the ship once more. A huge ballista bolt and some smaller missles also impact the beast before it sinks once more under the waves. Other shots merely churn the water around the whale. This time the blow does not seem to rock the ship has hard as it manages only a glancing blow;though, the timbers below the waterline crack and creak ominously and water be seen spouting from pumps as the crew stuggle with the water seeping in. Marienna continues to attend the wounded. 

Below decks the fight begins again. Rook springs into action tumbling deep into the combat, but despite his impressive acrobatics he manages only to fan the sea zombie cleric with his blade. Magic Missiles and daggers follow in his wake and the zombie is rocked by the impacts while one dagger scores the side of the Yeth Hound, but it leaves no mark. Indeed while the spears of the crew have also struck the beast it shrugs off the attacks as no more than the annoyance of a fly bite. The Yeth hound whirls and attacks (1d20+6=25) Rook from behind. The strong jaws latch painfully (1d8+3=5) onto Rook's ankle and the hound tries to trip (1d20+3=21)him. (Rook needs to make an opposed Dex or Str check--use the higher mod.--to avoid being tripped.) The glowing hammer of force moves rapidly to appear above Gnurl, where it attacks (1d20+7=9), but the nimble Gnome avoids the blow easily. The Sea Zombie Cleric chants briefly in a watery slur that hardly sounds like words, but his dark god must have understood for a darkness forms around his hand and he reaches (1d20+7=27) out to land a powerful (2d8+10=17) blow to Rook's chest (Crit Check (1d20+7=25). (Rook can make a DC: 14 Will save for half.) The blackness seems to flow into him as a cold sensation almost the exact opposite of the warmth of healing magic. (Rook also needs to make a Fortitude save at DC14.)

OOC: Consentration check to cast on the Defensive (1d20+8=26) 

OOC: Rook, Gnurl, and Radoon may make a knowledge (the planes) check at DC: 18. (Just use d20+Int mod. if you don't have the skill.)

OOC: New Round. Actions? 

[sblock=For Rook]Damn! Invisible Castle really hates Rook. That was a rough round given you only took one bite attack and a lousy cause light wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, if I am 20' away from the hell hound, how far am I from the cleric?  How are the two positioned in relation to me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Will Save, Fortitude Save, Knowledge (The Planes/INT) Check (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+3=7).

OOC: Well, the important ones were good, anyway.

For GM Only:

[sblock]Scott,

I'm a little unclear on exactly how much damage Rook took there, so just give me the total, I guess.  

Also, if I understood correctly, you counted a critical hit for a spell?  That doesn't seem quite right to me.  I could understand if it was a magically generated blade, and he hit particularly skillfully with it.  I always thought of a Crit as a hit that struck a particularly vulnerable spot.  Cause Light Wounds (and other spells) I thought of as a general draining of health.  I don't remember ever being invited to roll a crit check on a cause light wounds spell (or a fireball, or any other damage causing spell, for that matter).  Of course, I could just be a bitter player tired of dying and not being able to use my own most effective ability ]), and it may not have been the CLW that was the crit.

Anyway, enough of the rant - just let me know how much damage I took and I'll go with it![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: 

Forgot to roll the DEX check (to avoid falling, I'm guessing).  For future reference, is there a way to use Tumble or Balance to avoid falling when tripped, or to enhance DEX checks to avoid being tripped?  A cursory check didn't reveal anything to me, but I don't have your exhaustive knowledge of the rules.

IC: 

DEX Check (1d20+3=22)


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, if I am 20' away from the hell hound, how far am I from the cleric?  How are the two positioned in relation to me?




OOC: Gnurl is at your side. There is a crewman 10' from you with a long spear, then 2 crewmen at 15' with melee weapons, then the hound at 20', then Rook at 25' and finally the sea zombie cleric at 30' just at the foot of the stairs up to the main deck, where there is a covering of webs.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

int roll for knowledge check

knowlege roll (1d20=13)

He knows nothing.

OCC - Scott, I don't remember how far I can move and still attack.  Seeing his dagger do virtually no damage and seeing the caster beating up on Rook, Radoon wants to change his primary target to be the cleric.  He will make his way to the cleric at a rate which would still allow him to take advantage of full defensive mode, in case someone attacks him.  This increases my AC to 21.  Once he makes it to melee with the cleric, he will resume normal AC


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=For Rook]Rook took 13.5 points of damage (13) since he made his save vs. the spell and the fortitude save was to avoid the desease one can get from the touch of the sea zombie. As for the spell crit. Any spell that makes an attack roll can be a crit if you roll a natural twenty. Thus, no crits for fireballs or magic missles, but spells like inflict light wounds do. It is generally only touch and ranged touch spells. You can find it here in the srd. http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/actionsInCombat.htm Just drop down to 'Standard Actions'. It is the last entry in the 'Attack' section, just before the 'Cast a Spell'. There is more information on this in Complete Arcane. You can take weapon focus--touch or range touched spells and improved crit as well. 

As for avoiding the trip attack. Dogs and wolves among others get a free trip attack on a hit. You have to beat there trip roll to avoid going down, which was the dex. check. Trips are pretty rare because normally they draw attacks of opportunity and if you fail you may be trippred in response. However, those monsters who have the trip ability are not subject to those hazards. I'm not aware of any rules to use skills to avoid trips. I know that there are some feats to avoid trips and there might well be some stuff on this in complete adventurer or more likely complete scoundral. I haven't gotten into that book much yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

For GM Only:

[sblock]Cool.  It does seem like someone with extraordinary balance/tumbling skills should be able to use that - and it seems like I read somewhere about using Tumble to land on one's feet after a fall.  However, it's likely that I'm getting two different game systems confused.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*the knowledge check I forgot to make*

Gnurl's intelligence is 18.  His int. check is =  13.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=981932

This is successful, isn't it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook thrusts (1d20+6=9) at the unholy creature's chest, but the thing is surprisingly nimble and avoids the blow easily.

"Thing moves cursed quick for a rotting pile of dead flesh!"


----------



## Scotley

Rook manages to somehow avoid the worst of the assualt from sea zombie and Yeth Hound. He tries to attack the zombie again, but his blade finds only air. [sblock=For Rook]Rook didn't move this time, does he only get one shot on a full attack?[/sblock] Radoon gets into motion and works his way past the sailors and the Hound to Rook's side. The teeth of the hound narrowly miss him as he passes. The attack of the hound is more effective against Rook. 1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=26 The bite (1d8+3=9) opens another wound and once more it tries to trip him. (Trip check (1d20+3=11)) The sea zombie takes a swing at Radoon, but misses. Gnurl considers the situation as the sailors attack again without effect. [sblock=For Gnurl only]Gnurl remembers that he's heard of such hounds. They originate from the lower planes and are vulnerable only to silver weapons. Ordinary or even magical weapons can damage them only with the luckiest blows.[/sblock]

OOC: Still waiting on posts from the upperdeck, so I just carried the action below deck forward. New round for Rook, Radoon and Gnurl.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Rook]Rook didn't move this time, does he only get one shot on a full attack?[/sblock]




For GM Only:

[sblock]Yep.  He's really not that good at melee (he's basically a thief/mage), and he's not overly strong, so his damage potential is limited - especially in situations where moving around is not a good option or will help him little.  He just happens to carry a really big sword and look impressive.

Trip Check (1d20+4=17)

I assumed a 19 hit (see below).  If for some reason it didn't, feel free to get creative with the post explaining away my error![/sblock]

Rook nimbly removes his calf from the big, slobbering mouth of the hellish creature, and once again manages to keep his feet.  Working as best he can in the cramped space, using _DúbhRásúr_ primarily for point work, he lands a puny, glancing blow (To Hit (1d20+7=19), Damage (1d10+3=5)) on the sea zombie cleric this time.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon lunges at the cleric, burying both daggers deep the the cleric's chest.  Blood immediately spurts as the old man pulls the right handed dagger from the cleric.  Radoon tries to make contact a second time but the cleric, feeling the hurt of the first, successfully diverts the attack.

two primary attacks, first one being a dirty move if successful (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=22)

Yee Haw, possible crit on dirty move

crit check (1d20+9=25)



two secondary attacks (1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=7)

damage (1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=5, 1d4+4=6)

dirty fight move (1d4=1)

Scott, you can figure the damage, I am guessing only the first two attacks hit, the first being a crit and with a bonus dirty fighting move


----------



## Leif

Gnurl calls out, "These devils can only be effectively hit by silver weapons, fellas!  Even magic weapons don't have full effect!"

Whereupon, Gnurl makes a command decision that discretion is the far, far better part of valor, and casts *Invisibility* on himself.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I just noticed that I failed to mention that the spiritual weapon spell cast by the sea zombie had expired. That floating hammer of force that had been bashing at the gnome just vanished the previous round.


----------



## Leif

*No Change*

ooc:  still, Gnurl will take the same action as I said, hammer or not.


----------



## mleibrock

*what's up*

Hey guys, are we still all here?  I'm dying to know what the outcome of Radoon's natural 20 is...


----------



## Leif

ooc: No, I'm not here.  Dunno about anyone else.  I think our DM was kidnapped by aliens last weekend.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I finally escaped from the aliens...

Rook manages to land a glancing blow on the cleric, but it is Radoon that deals the serious damage. His daggers set undead goo flying. The cleric goes down in a sodden heap. However, both Rook and Radoon are covered in the brackish water that soaks the sea zombie (Fortitude save DC: 14 please). Meanwhile the Gnome vanishes from sight after a judicious application of magic. The sailor continue there futitile attacks on the hound, but perhaps it does some good, as the beast does not manage to bite successfully this time. 

OOC: New Round!  Your only remaining foe below decks is the Yeth Hound.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

fortitude save (1d20+7=24)

Radoon will call out to everyone...  "Let's get this thing above deck.  Everyone make your way up!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Fortitude Save (1d20+2=5) 

OOC: Not a particularly good showing for Rook this fight . . .


----------



## Leif

*Out D**ned Spot!*

I'm taking my invisible, Gnomish hindparts topside with all due haste.


----------



## Scotley

Rook and Radoon begin to back away from the beast stepping over the remains of the zombie.  While opposite the beast, the crewmen are more than happy to fall back in the other direction. The hound lashes out at Radoon with its powerful jaws (1d20+6=24) and the teeth sink deep into his flesh (1d8+3=9). (Trip check (1d20+3=23) Radoon needs to make a dex. check (1d20+dex modifier)). Rook feels the contents of his stomach rolling and is a little light headed, but able to remain in the fight for now. Gnurl pads away unseen toward the deck of the ship. Another powerful blow rocks the boat suggesting that the undead whale remains a threat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

In response to Gnurl's warning, Rook will begin swinging with his dagger and defending with his sword (the alchemical silver in the blade should overcome the things resistance . . .)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I guess one 20 deserves another and down Radoon goes, not dead just failed the trip check.

I forgot the dex modifier on the roll, not that it matters, I can not even get a 23.

dex check (1d20=4).

Once Radoon hits the floor, he will curse let loose a "where the hell are my sea legs?"

OCC - Scott, can you describe the exits here?  I am guessing the crew have a free path toward the upper deck and Rook and I have to pass the hound to get there?  Is there any cargo hatch or anything of the such we could use?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook dances nimbly around the slavering beast, using his mobility to it's best advantage (Tumble Check (1d20+13=18)).  As he passes, he stabs out with _Drochthuarach_ (To Hit & Damage (1d20+8=15, 1d4+4=6)).  He finishes his move in position to either lead the beast abovedecks or to continue the fight down here.

For GM Only:

[sblock]I'm almost certain that wasn't a hit, but just in case it was, I intended to post something about 'scoring a line along the creatures ribcage.'[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: You are in fact only about 5' from the stairs leading up. Gnurl and the crewmen who are on the opposite side of the hound are the ones who must take the long route to the far end of the ship cross over to the opposite side and then up the stairs. Unfortunately, some of the web spell cast by Gnurl is blocking the stairs close to you. 

Rook may which to reconsider his action based on the information above. The hound is AC:20, so your attack was a miss.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC: Rook will move in whichever direction Radoon is trying to lead the hound, unless it stays below to attack the crew.  If that's the case he'll move to 'protect' the crew (and Gnurl's last known position).  Either way, the tumble & attack rolls stand, of course.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will stay and fight with Rook until he is sure most of the crew are going to be able to make it up without being attacked.  As soon as that happens, he will back quickly up the stairs behind him.  I want to this this above deck and then take him overboard.  I can swim, I wonder if he can.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

In that case, Rook will use his move to place himself between the crew & the hound, and try to force it toward the stair (and Gnurl's Web spell).


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, I need a little info here. Correct me if I'm wrong. Gnurl and the crew move away from the beast heading for the deck. Rook and Radoon pass the beast again so as to get behind it and then try to force it up the stairs and into the web there?


----------



## mleibrock

*positions*

I was under the impression the beast was in the middle of the below deck area.  Rook and Radoon are on one end near some kind of device to get above deck and the crew are on the other side of the hound all headed up the stairs?

I'm not sure how to best accomplish this but Radoon would like to keep the hounds attention until the last crew member is up their stairs and then he and Rook would exit to above deck via their exit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

OOC:

Given Rook's status and preference for mobility, he's not ready to risk being caught in the web w/ a slavering hound from Hell trying to eat him.  His plan is to hold it's attention while the crew escape, then go back up the way he came down.

If he can force the hound into the web, that's icing on the cake.


----------



## Scotley

The beast makes another unsuccessful attack at Rook as they pass to cover the retreat of the sailors. The ship rocks with another attack from the whale. Gnurl finds that with his short legs he is falling behind the retreating sailors and will not make the deck for a while longer. 

OOC: Having now put yourselves in the jaws of the beast how will Rook and Radoon proceed. You could try intimidate checks to push him back or just take a poke at it with a sharp stick (or dagger or bastard sword as the case may be).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

With a roar of rage, Rook stabs with _Drochthuarach_ (1d20+8=18), and the alchemical silver blade of the heavy dagger again pierces (1d4+4=5) the side of the beast.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott,

Down here there wouldn't happen to be a net used to lower cargo would there?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I suspect you could get your hands on a heavy net within a round or two if you so desire.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Quits the Race*

Since I'm lagging behind anyway, I'll just stop running and cower in the nearest dark corner where I can get some good cover for a moment.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon is going to go for the net then with his actions.  He will call to Rook, "I'm gonna get the cargo net!!  Once I get it, help me cover this hound with it."


----------



## Scotley

Having no other foe handy the hound attacks (1d20+5=24) snaps its teeth (1d8+3=6) onto Rook and tries again to pull him down (1d20+3=20).

OOC: Another Dex check for Rook please to keep from being toppled by the hound.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook grunts in pain as the hound's teeth find his calf.  He tears his leg away and manages to stay on his feet (1d20+8=26), but the effort costs him dearly and he sways, barely holding on to consciousness.

Wearily, he raises sword and dagger for another attempt to dispatch his foe.


----------



## Scotley

Radoon quickly finds a suitable net in a locker outside the nearby hold.


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"One more broadside, gunners!  This carcass will break our keel if we cannot hit him one more good time with all guns at once.  Hold your shot until I call fire!"

Drawing a careful bead upon the bow wave in front of the beast, Finn concentrates upon timing its crest as if his life itself depended upon it (which come to think of it, it might!).  At the critical moment, he draws breath and shouts at the top of his lungs, "FIRE!! (1d20+11=26)" and sets off the charge of his own gun. (Damage) (3d4+4=11)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will grab the net and take it to where Rook is.  "Take one side and help me cover that beast!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Too weary to think straight, much less to argue, Rook drops his weapons and takes one side of the net, stepping to the opposite side of the passageway so the net fills the corridor.


----------



## Scotley

*Victory!*

The Captain having cleared the foredeck of foes, frees up everyone to target the whale. Finn produces another impressive display of precision fire and his shot strikes the whale squarely. It is followed closely by other shots, ballista bolts, arrows, sling bullets, a brace of crossbow bolts and a few harpoons. Just as the whale is about to strike the ship, Captain Morwyn leaps over the side and lays into the gigantic creature one last time ending its unlife. The huge body, still moving fast splats into the side of the Rumpled bedsheet with a shuddering impact and then begins to slowly roll belly up. A horrendous rotten smell hangs over the ship. 

Below decks as Radoon and Rook struggle to move in with the cargo net the Yeth Hound tosses back its head and bays (everyone needs to make a DC:11 will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds). As they toss the net, the beast vanishes, the magic that summoned it having expired.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Medic!*

A weary Rook cleans and secures his weapons, and squats to rest and catch his breath in the corridor.

OOC: 

I have Rook at 2 of 40 HP - came durn close to dying twice (actually went down once) that fight, and it was just a tune up!  Maybe the Invisible Castle Curse is through with me for awhile now!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

will save (1d20+4=19)

Yeah, this time I am not scared...good thing too since at this point I would be frightened of my shadow only.

"Just like an evil beast to disappear before we get the satisfaction of killing it!!"

I am down too, not as bad as Rook, I am at 13 of 48.

Radoon will take Rook and support him, put his arm over my shoulders and lead him up the stairs.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Maybe the Invisible Castle Curse is through with me for awhile now!




OOC: I don't know, I haven't seen your will save yet...


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Will Save (1d20+7=18)

With a sigh of relief, Finn will leave the gun station to go and assist Captain Morwyn back on board.  He will also direct seamen to start determining how much damage the 'Sheet has sustained, and how seaworthy she still is.  They are also to look to see if we have any more uninvited guests onboard or if anything is missing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Will Save (1d20+2=12) 

That was close!


----------



## Leif

*ain't skeered no mo!*

ooc:  I think we can safely assume that Gnurl was fully panicked, given his cowering below decks, and everything.  When he recovers, he will compose himself and go back topside.

"Wow, that was close fellas!  Good thing I came through for yas!"


----------



## Scotley

A couple of crewmen have to be restrained from jumping over the side after that last howl, while others cower below decks. A damage assessment of the ship reveals that several seams are leaking water, but the ship was not holled by the whale's attack. At the Captain's orders the dead (formerly undead) are cleared from the decks and a work crew starts to patch the leaks while others man the pumps. A couple of nearby boats offer assistance, but the Captain thinks better of allowing any of the cutthroats of the 'Rest access to the ship and for now the Rumpled Bedsheet seems to be seaworthy. Marienna is busy despensing healing. 

OOC: Current hp totals for anyone who would like healing please? Actions?


----------



## Leif

I think a visit to the galley would be in order, for a stiff drink and a gnosh!


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> A couple of crewmen have to be restrained from jumping over the side after that last howl, while others cower below decks. A damage assessment of the ship reveals that several seams are leaking water, but the ship was not holled by the whale's attack. At the Captain's orders the dead (formerly undead) are cleared from the decks and a work crew starts to patch the leaks while others man the pumps. A couple of nearby boats offer assistance, but the Captain thinks better of allowing any of the cutthroats of the 'Rest access to the ship and for now the Rumpled Bedsheet seems to be seaworthy. Marienna is busy despensing healing.
> 
> OOC: Current hp totals for anyone who would like healing please? Actions?




Radoon is at 13 of 48HP.

Radoon will help repair the ship and take healing later this evening or before we continue our movement.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, things seem to have stalled for many of our players. 

Radoon finds that the ship is seaworthy and with some pumping and patching will be able to continue. After attending to the more seriously wounded, Marienna finds him tarring a seam and applies her healing magic (curing 23 points) and giving him an affectionate squeeze on the shoulder before moving on to find others. 

Gnurl finds himself in the wardroom with Terry Lockspar, who pulls them both a mug of ale. Marienna comes through and provides a cure to each of you (if I remember correctly Gnurl took a little damage). Soon a halfling woman bustles in with some smoked pork sandwiches on hard bread with some pickles and spicy mustard. Terry notes, "that was a neat trick with the webs. Catching several of those undead really helped the fight."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> I have Rook at 2 of 40 HP - came durn close to dying twice (actually went down once) that fight, and it was just a tune up!




Once Rook catches his breath, he'll join the rest of the crew with the minor repairs.


----------



## Scotley

Marienna finds Rook at the rail where crewmen are trying to clear the corpses of the undead off the deck and provides a couple of touches with her staff. Rook feels the healing power course through him and is soon feeling much stronger (cures 33) though the magic leaves him hungry and the wounds a little itchy.


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, things seem to have stalled for many of our players.
> 
> Radoon finds that the ship is seaworthy and with some pumping and patching will be able to continue. After attending to the more seriously wounded, Marienna finds him tarring a seam and applies her healing magic (curing 23 points) and giving him an affectionate squeeze on the shoulder before moving on to find others.
> 
> Gnurl finds himself in the wardroom with Terry Lockspar, who pulls them both a mug of ale. Marienna comes through and provides a cure to each of you (if I remember correctly Gnurl took a little damage). Soon a halfling woman bustles in with some smoked pork sandwiches on hard bread with some pickles and spicy mustard. Terry notes, "that was a neat trick with the webs. Catching several of those undead really helped the fight."




Radoon leans into M.'s ear as she squeezes his shoulder.  "You are an old man's lifesaver."  He then gently kisses her cheek.

Radoon will give the crew below a few last directions before taking his leave to give the capt. the ship's condition report.

Radoon will then find the captain ...

"Captain, the ship is hurt but not bleeding too bad and can continue but I wonder if we should.  I wonder if we should try and collect more information on what is going on here.  I want to save Allois as much as you, Marin has always been good to me but I am not sure if we should risk all these lives to do so.  I will follow your lead, you know that but I think we owe it to our boys to make this as survivable as possible."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Our Captain has been out of touch for some time. It will be up the rest of you to decide your next course of action. I suggest you all gather in the ward room for something to eat and discuss your next move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna finds Rook at the rail where crewmen are trying to clear the corpses of the undead off the deck and provides a couple of touches with her staff. Rook feels the healing power course through him and is soon feeling much stronger (cures 33) though the magic leaves him hungry and the wounds a little itchy.




"Thank you, my friend.  The last I saw of him, the Captain was over the side chasing the whale.  Until he comes back aboard from his 'scouting expidition,' I suggest we gather the officers in the ward room to discuss our plans.  If this was but a preliminary bout, as I fear, we may well be overmatched at this point unless we're able to come up with quite a clever plan."


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Terry!  I didn't feel like I was able to do very much....


----------



## Scotley

*A plan?*

The silence stretches on uncomfortably and Marienna finally says, "I'm sick of being a target. I want to attack. Can't we just storm the place and take Allois back? I say we rest up the rest of the day and go in with blades and bullets leading the way in the wee hours."


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> The silence stretches on uncomfortably and Marienna finally says, "I'm sick of being a target. I want to attack. Can't we just storm the place and take Allois back? I say we rest up the rest of the day and go in with blades and bullets leading the way in the wee hours."




"Just give me time to get my spellls back, darlin', and I'll follow you to the ends of the earth!" quoth Gnurl


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

"The resting-up part sounds good, especially since that would give me a chance to do the sneaking in I was discussing with Rook.  I don't know how up to that he is feeling at the moment, but I think we do need to hurry.  This last attack feels like a strong push to keep us away from something important.  An old captain told me a few years back, 'Anytime you can disrupt your enemies plans in advance is a chance to be taken.'  Witht he captain's approval, I can be heading in for a look see before the next bell."  Finn seems eager to close with a living foe.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I fear the captain will not be available to yea or nay this little mission, so I'll just give the others a chance to chime in.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"M.  I agree but a small party may be the way to go with that approach.  Rook, Finn, you guys have this night and tomorrow to do you recon.  Let's plan on going in with just us tomorrow night say around 1AM?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"Thanks to Marienna, I'm ready now.  I took care not to use my limited spells in this fight.  However, is this latest attack on us not a clear indication that the enemy knows of our pending attack?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"So Rook and Fin. would you two like some time to recon or should we begin planning for tomorrow?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"My belief is that he knows we're coming.  However, that doesn't mean recon would be useless - we may be able to get a better idea of what he's got planned for us, or of the layout and location of Allard (if he's there).  I'm ready to go in whenever Finn is."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

Finn grins, but the grin is more that of a shark than one of pleasure.  "Then I say we leave ship at sundown.  I wish to make one stop on the way to that floating fortress, though.  I asked someone to keep her ear out for some information for me when we first made port, and I haven't had a chance to find out what she has heard.  If we can make a short detour by Salty Bill's, I would be able to talk with her.  Plus, I paid Bill good coin , and promised him more, for any information he might find out about the Masque.  Considering it was held on his barge, and he never told me this, I think he might need a lesson in failure to deliver the goods after being paid."


----------



## Scotley

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn grins, but the grin is more that of a shark than one of pleasure.  "Then I say we leave ship at sundown.  I wish to make one stop on the way to that floating fortress, though.  I asked someone to keep her ear out for some information for me when we first made port, and I haven't had a chance to find out what she has heard.  If we can make a short detour by Salty Bill's, I would be able to talk with her.  Plus, I paid Bill good coin , and promised him more, for any information he might find out about the Masque.  Considering it was held on his barge, and he never told me this, I think he might need a lesson in failure to deliver the goods after being paid."




OOC: I wondered if anybody remembered Salty Bill's.


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I wondered if anybody remembered Salty Bill's.




Trust me, Radoon will not soon forget that place.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Well, good night, then Good Sirs and Madam!  I'm for the rest for renewal and spell gaining! I ask that you kindly rouse me about four hours before we reach our destination, please?"

Whereupon, Gnurl will find a likely out-of-the-way spot, curl himself into a little ball, and proceed to snooze.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

"A little more rest certainly wouldn't hurt - I'm for my bed as well.  I'll rise when it's time for Finn and I to head out."


----------



## Scotley

The crew continues with repairs while the party rests. All too soon it is time to rise and prepare for an exploration of the walled complex floating in Mermaid's Rest. 

OOC: Finn and Rook are going in? How do you plan to enter? Over or under the floating wall? Or will you try to pass the guards at the gate?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Over the wall, if it's climable (climbable?).  Is it after dark?  That would be best, I think.  And Finn said something about checking in at Salty Bills first.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: We can sail back around to salty bills before an assult on the wall if that is the consensus?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Works for Rook.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Hey, I'm just going along for the ride, so steer where thou wilt!

ooc: should I post my memorized spells for the day?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm just going along for the ride, so steer where thou wilt!
> 
> ooc: should I post my memorized spells for the day?




OOC: Please!


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Okay.  In fact, I'd like to take this opportunity to get Gnurl posted in the rogue's gallery too.  O Great and Wise DM, may I be permitted to select some magic items for Gnurl? (how many and what value, please?)

Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small (can't really say that he's "at large" now, can I?)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Okay.  In fact, I'd like to take this opportunity to get Gnurl posted in the rogue's gallery too.  O Great and Wise DM, may I be permitted to select some magic items for Gnurl? (how many and what value, please?)
> 
> Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small (can't really say that he's "at large" now, can I?)




As an eighth level character Gnurl has 27,000 gp to spend on items be they mundane and magical. Items in the players handbook, dungeon masters guide, dungeon masters guide 2, magic item compendium, the various 'complete' books and the 'races of' books are all available to Gnurl. Have a nice shopping trip--live large!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> As an eighth level character Gnurl has 27,000 gp to spend on items be they mundane and magical. Items in the players handbook, dungeon masters guide, dungeon masters guide 2, magic item compendium, the various 'complete' books and the 'races of' books are all available to Gnurl. Have a nice shopping trip--live large!



Verily, I shall! (well, as large as a wee dude can live, anyway!)

Okay, it's still progressing.  I just have to buy skills and schtuff, now.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

As first mate, Radoon will make the decision to sail back to Salty Bill's (as much as he hates to), in the captain's absence.  Anchors away.


----------



## Scotley

The Rumpled Bedsheet being more or less seaworthy, sails go up again and the boat begins making way for Salty Bill's.  Soon you come to Salty Bill's tavern. A rotting hulk that might have been a warship two hundred years ago. It lists about 10 degrees to port and several empty casks have been secured to that side to keep it upright. The sails have been replaced with a couple of canvas bladed fans 10 feet across that catch the wind to power pumps to keep up with the incoming water. Most of the interior of the boat has been removed and replaced with one large room. A few upper cabins remain, presumably as living quarters for the owner. A large bar runs down the side of the room that would look appropriate in any big city tavern, but seems odd in the guts of this perpetually sinking old wreck. The walls are decorated with stuffed birds and sea life suggesting that "Bill" is a  taxidermist of some skill. A couple of rough looking barmaids with large daggers on their hips serve the patrons. Behind the bar a large mirror with a pronounce crack in it reflects the dim light through a variety of liquor bottles and a half dozen kegs are on stands and tapped. Several large axes hang on the wall as well, such that one will be in easy reach where ever the barman stands. 


OOC: Who is going in? Everyone?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [sblock=For Finn]Are you just trying to look up Anorra the red-headed barmaid or did you really want to talk with Bill?   [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon, will talk to the third in command and have him understand he is in charge until he returns.  "Don't let anything happen to the Sheet, and watch for that deceitful ass, Storm.  Send for me right away if anyone should spot him."

Radoon will accompany the others to Bill's but be on his guard much better this time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook will take up a post in the door of Salty Bills, where he can see the 'Sheet and keep an eye on what happens inside the tavern as well.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnarly Gnurl will follow along with the troop.

ooc: while we're in civilized parts between adventures, Gnurl will memorize Unseen servant in place of Mage Armor, so he can have regular shaves and baths.


----------



## Scotley

Marienna goes along while Terry stays with the ship. There are perhaps 15 people inside, rough looking well armed folk typical of the 'Rest. Likely pirates, rogues and smugglers who are trying to rate each of you in terms of profit and risk. Salty Bill is nowhere in sight. Annora, the red-headed barmaid who drank with you last time is behind the bar. She looks up and smiles as Finn enters. 

OOC: I'm going to assume Finn is going since he mentioned it first.


----------



## Leif

*One Redhead to Another*

I'll give Annora the secret "hi sign" of the Redhead Fraternity, order a beer, and look for finger foods.


----------



## Scotley

Annora responds in kind and pulls Gnurl a beer from a keg behind the bar. The mug proves to be a generous portion for the small drinker. There is no food out, but a collection of relatively fresh looking pretzels is hanging from pegs above one of the kegs behind the bar. This appears to be a bar that caters to the serious drinker with food service being an afterthought at best.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Annora responds in kind and pulls Gnurl a beer from a keg behind the bar. The mug proves to be a generous portion for the small drinker. There is no food out, but a collection of relatively fresh looking pretzels is hanging from pegs above one of the kegs behind the bar. This appears to be a bar that caters to the serious drinker with food service being an afterthought at best.



Gnurl says,  "How much for a pretzel, Lassie?  Sheesh, they look almost as big as me!"


----------



## Scotley

"Fine pretzels they are too, just baked yesterday." She holds up a stoneware pot, "I've some brown mustard to make them even better. I'll let you have one for 2 coppers."  She looks up at the others, "this is no place for loiterers, what are the rest of you drinking?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

_Hmmm, I'd like to keep my wits but I want to fit in as well and draw unnecessary attention._

"I'll have an ale"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC: Sadly, I don't have exact change for the ale and pretzel, so I'll pay with a gold piece.  When she gives me my change, I'll tip her two coppers. (66% is a sufficient tip, isnt' it? hehe) I presume I'm running a tab on drinks until my thirst is quenched?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Sadly, I don't have exact change for the ale and pretzel, so I'll pay with a gold piece.  When she gives me my change, I'll tip her two coppers. (ooc: 66% is a sufficient tip, isnt' it? hehe) I presume I'm running a tab on drinks until my thirst is quenched?




She takes the price of the ale (1sp) out of the gold piece. It isn't the sort of place where they extend credit, you never know when a customer might wind up dead before his drink is finished. 

She charges Radoon a silver and Marienna two silvers for her wine.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Finn??


----------



## Scotley

A tall swarthy fellow in the cork and canvas armor of a sailor moves closer to Marienna at the bar. He flashes a gold toothed smile and rests on his left elbow. I well drawn tattoo of a man and woman of unlikely proportions is on his upper arm. As he flexs the muscle in the arm the man seems to move up and down on the woman. "Need some company? I'll buy you a drink?", he asks? 

She responds with a negative and places a friendly arm on Radoon's shoulder saying, "I have all the companionship I need thank you." 

He looks Radoon up and down then chuckles, "I'd say its past gramps' bed time. You need a younger buck like me to show you a good time."


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock=For Finn]Are you just trying to look up Anorra the red-headed barmaid or did you really want to talk with Bill?   [/sblock]




For the DM
[sblock]  Sorry to have been out of the loop for a bit.  Been busy at work and with the new Harry Potter. :\   Anyways, I am actually going there for both.  Anorra is the source I wished to speak to, and if possible, get out of the bar and maybe on the 'Sheet away from the Rest if she would like to leave.  Bill is wanted for a little strong arm information at this point.  He owes us a bit of an explanation I think for his failure to tell us what he knew about his own barge when offered good money.     Back to the story [/sblock]

Finn smiles at Anorra fondly, "Alas, lass, I don't have time for such fine beverages as when last we met, as our ship's master wishes to leave on the early tide, but a small glass of port would do me well, provided you would share one with me at the table with my friends."


----------



## Scotley

Annora nods and smiles, she whistles for another of the girls to work the bar and makes her way to a table with a bottle and two glasses in hand. Finn sees no sign of Salty Bill.

OOC: [sblock=Finn]I figured you might be spending a little time at Hogwart's this week.  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> She takes the price of the ale (1sp) out of the gold piece. It isn't the sort of place where they extend credit, you never know when a customer might wind up dead before his drink is finished.
> 
> She charges Radoon a silver and Marienna two silvers for her wine.




Radoon will pay for M. and his drinks.  He will pay the keep 4 SP.  As he pays, he will go between the barstool and where M. is standing.  He will coyly lean into her as he pays,  "I've really enjoyed our short times alone, it's a shame there is always something trying to kill us.  I'd very much like to stay around a while after we bring Allois home, to get to know you under better circumstances."  Radoon, gives her a quick smile as he says this and quickly walks away toward Rook before she has time to answer, half scared he may have just overstepped his bounds.  Radoon will position himself on the other side of the door from Rook, keeping watch to those in the bar.


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> A tall swarthy fellow in the cork and canvas armor of a sailor moves closer to Marienna at the bar. He flashes a gold toothed smile and rests on his left elbow. I well drawn tattoo of a man and woman of unlikely proportions is on his upper arm. As he flexs the muscle in the arm the man seems to move up and down on the woman. "Need some company? I'll buy you a drink?", he asks?
> 
> She responds with a negative and places a friendly arm on Radoon's shoulder saying, "I have all the companionship I need thank you."
> 
> He looks Radoon up and down then chuckles, "I'd say its past gramps' bed time. You need a younger buck like me to show you a good time."




OCC- sorry, I posted the previous before I read this thread.  I will assume, M grabs my arm and says the above after I pay and before before I move toward Rook?  This would be convenient as it might avoid my being slapped. The following will also be uttered before moving to Rook as this may change the move.

IC - To the gold-toothed fellow, "Listen to me and listen well for you will only hear this from my mouth once, if I have to speak it again, it will be most painful for you.  It is time for you to move along.  We are not here to fight nor to socialize, and although the lady definitely does not need me to stand up for her, what kind of man would I be if I did not do so?  Now, I am ABSOLUTELY certain she is not interested in you sexually, so you need to re-evaluate your intentions with her.  If you'd like to say hello or buy her a drink, treat her as the lady she is.  If this is beyond you, then please just move along.  If you can do neither, let's take this discussion outside.  But I urge you, please just move along because I don't want to kill you and you don't want to be dead."

OCC - I had to use that line, one of the greatest from any movie!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

On hearing the exchange between Radoon and the sailor, Rook will surreptitiously loosen DúbhRásúr in its sheath.

When Radoon approaches:

"Are you sure he got all that?  You used an awful lot of big words - he may not have the vocabulary to keep up."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I forgot to do an intimidate roll

intimidate roll (1d20+14=23)


----------



## Scotley

*If were going to quote John Wayne Movies...*

Gold Tooth looks briefly startled by your words, but chuckles from the table where his companions sit put the steel back in his spine. "Bold words for a gray-haired scrawny sailor-man." He reaches for the sword at his side. "Fill your hands you son of a bitch!" His three friends also grab weapons and get up from their table. Annora says, "Dammit, I'm gonna kill Bill." And reaches for her own dagger.


----------



## Leif

ooc:From his protected position behind all of his big, tough, mean friends, Gnurl will cast Daze on Radoon's opponent when he gets up in Radoon's face.  And then...

"Don't look, guys!"  ooc: I'll now cast Rainbow Pattern, Gnurl is treated as a 10th level caster for illusion spells (spell penetration), and I have a +2 on the DC for the save of Gold Tooth and his buddies (spell focus + gnome racial bonus).

btw, he was quoting Danny Glover, not John Wayne  

initiative =18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1172144

Mental Note to Self and the DM:  "I'm NEVER coming into Salty Bill's unarmed AGAIN!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - it was Danny Glover, in Silverado, I was thinking of but it does sound like something The Duke would have and may have said.

I guess we are at initiative?

initiative roll (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Initiative (1d20+4=16)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Duh, I should have gotten the Silverado thing right, I love that movie. Anyway, I've been traveling and I'm trying to get back on track this morning. I'll try to get a post up this afternoon. I need actions for everybody, but Gnurl and initiative for Finn. 

Gold Tooth's initiative (1d20+2=9) 

His buddies' Initiative (1d20+1=11)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

sorry, mine depends a bit on gold-tooth.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> ooc:From his protected position behind all of his big, tough, mean friends, Gnurl will cast Daze on Radoon's opponent when he gets up in Radoon's face.  And then...
> 
> "Don't look, guys!"  ooc: I'll now cast Rainbow Pattern, Gnurl is treated as a 10th level caster for illusion spells (spell penetration), and I have a +2 on the DC for the save of Gold Tooth and his buddies (spell focus + gnome racial bonus).
> 
> btw, he was quoting Danny Glover, not John Wayne
> 
> initiative =18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1172144
> 
> Mental Note to Self and the DM:  "I'm NEVER coming into Salty Bill's unarmed AGAIN!"




OOC: That's really two actions, you only get one spell a round, so the Daze (sadly ineffective since Gold Tooth has more than 4 hit dice) this round and the Rainbow Pattern next.


----------



## Scotley

The Gnome acts quickly, but his magic has no apparant effect on Gold Tooth. 

OOC: Still need Finn's initiative to continue.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: That's really two actions, you only get one spell a round, so the Daze (sadly ineffective since Gold Tooth has more than 4 hit dice) this round and the Rainbow Pattern next.




Yeah, that's what I expected.  I just wanted to say it while I was thinking about it.


----------



## Scotley

*Finn?*

OOC: If Keith hasn't checked in by tomorrow I'll move things forward. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley

Initiative Order
Annora 23
Finn 22
Gnurl 18
Rook 16
Marienna 14
Pirates Three 11
Gold Tooth 9
Radoon 6

Annora, the barmaid, steps forward blade out and swings at Gold Tooth opening a nasty little wound on his chest with her dagger (1d4+2=5). She places herself protectively between Finn and the pirates spoiling his action. The Gnome acts quickly, but his magic has no apparant effect on Gold Tooth.

OOC: Now we are waiting on Rook to continue...Action?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

Rook draws DúbhRásúr two handed and swings (1d20+7=22) in a vicious diagonal crescent.  The black blade connects with a meaty thump on the brigand's shoulder and slices easily through the cork armor, leaving a gaping wound (1d10+4=11) in the lecher's chest.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle is on.*

Her red hair swinging in the torchlight, Marienna sweeps her blade from its sheath and at the pirate, while it misses it comes close enough to the fellow's manhood to force him back a step. Across the bar, a drunken man rouses himself, takes up a lute and begins to play a fast paced shanty about the risque exploits of a pirate band. The music seems to inspire the pirates to greater effort. The first of the pirates, a muscular tattooed fellow pulls a vial from his shirt and drinks it down before joining the fray. The second has drawn a dagger which he holds to his lips and whispers to before tossing it. The blade flies in strange wavering curves to strike Rook in the chest (7 points of damage) despite his best efforts to dodge it. (Fortitude save vs. Poison Rook) The third pirate hurls a brace of blades at the spellcasting Gnome, but they pass over Gnurl's head to strike the bar. Perhaps he is used to taller foes? Gold Tooth's black iron short sword is wickedly jagged along the blade and covered in glowing runes the color of fresh blood. Rather than attack with the sword the man simply reaches out and touches Radoon with the weapon. This proves worse than a proper attack as the magic on the weapon discharges (10d6=35) (points of damage to Radoon). The man's wounds close up after this and he seems somehow larger or more potent as he laughs at the old sailor. 

OOC: You're up Radoon...


----------



## mleibrock

OCC - Ouch!!  That hurt, Radoon has 1HP left.

After that hit Radoon is reeling and he knows he will not be on his feet much longer so he will attack with all his might.

Sorry, I accidentally exited the reply box while composing I have copied the rolls but they don't copy well, you can check if you like but I haven't cheated.  Summary at the end.

1207681 	Radoon 	2 	1d20+8 	
[11,8] = (19)
[3,8] = (11)
	first will be a dirty fighting move if it hits. 	2007-08-13 21:47:26


oops, forgot one to hit roll (1d20+8=26)


Die Roll for 1207685
ID 	Name 	Rolls 	Dice 	Results 	Note 	Date
1207685 	Radoon 	1 	1d20+3 	
[17,3] = (20)
	3rd attack. 	2007-08-13 21:48:13


1207709 	Radoon 	4 	1d4+4 	
[2,4] = (6)
[3,4] = (7)
[4,4] = (8)
[1,4] = (5)
	damage rolls for all 4 attacks 	2007-08-13 21:55:20

Die Roll for 1207711
ID 	Name 	Rolls 	Dice 	Results 	Note 	Date
1207711 	Radoon 	1 	1d4 	
[1] = (1)
	dirty fight move 	2007-08-13 21:55:57

4 attempts to hit  roll 19,11,26 and 20.  First was called before roll of a dirty move.

If those hit the damages are 7, 7, 8 and 5 - dirty move damage is included in first damage number.


----------



## Scotley

Radoon manages two hits which is enough to make the fellow with the gold tooth stop laughing. 

OOC: [sblock=All]Gnurl's Rainbow Pattern goes off this round. I need actions for everyone else. I'll try to get a map up this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon manages two hits which is enough to make the fellow with the gold tooth stop laughing.
> OOC: [sblock=All]Gnurl's Rainbow Pattern goes off this round. I need actions for everyone else. I'll try to get a map up this afternoon.[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]That spell doesn't take a full round to cast, does it? It should have gone off a bit sooner, shouldn't it? Just curious.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Leif]One spell per round. You cast flare the first round and now we are starting the second round. I should have waited on everyone to post and done a full summary so that it would be clear we are just in round 2 now. Sorry for the confusion. Maybe I'll get all the actions soon so I can just make one summary post for round 2 rather than staggering it out like I did for round 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]One spell per round. You cast flare the first round and now we are starting the second round. I should have waited on everyone to post and done a full summary so that it would be clear we are just in round 2 now. Sorry for the confusion. Maybe I'll get all the actions soon so I can just make one summary post for round 2 rather than staggering it out like I did for round 1.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley] But it'll go off in the 2nd round, won't it?  that's what I was thinking, anyway...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley] But it'll go off in the 2nd round, won't it?  that's what I was thinking, anyway...[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Yes, it will go this round, so I didn't need a new action from you.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook Retaliates*

Rook tumbles (1d20+13=28) across the room to the pirate that stuck him with the dagger, bringing his bastard sword up in another diagonal slash as he rises - this one cleaves the unfortunate pirate from hip to opposite shoulder.

Die Rolls
[sblock]Diagonal Slash (1d20+7=24)
Crit Check (1d20+7=22)
Damage (Regular + Crit) (2d10+8=22)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I have a feeling I may not be up for this round.  If you still want me to post I will.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I have a feeling I may not be up for this round.  If you still want me to post I will.




The next attack shouldn't be quite so devestating as the last, so go ahead and post an action.


----------



## mleibrock

Radoon, if still up at the end of the round will attack again on gold tooth.

attacks on gold tooth (1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=16)

attack on gold tooth (1d20+3=13)

if any hit, damages are below:

damage rolls (1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=7)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll give Finn until late this afternoon to chime in and then post the round.

Well, time got away from me today and it is starting to look like it is going to be tomorrow. Sorry. Don't you hate it when real life gets in the way of gaming?


----------



## Scotley

Annora takes another swing, but finds it misses. Finn pulls a pistol and fires from the hip taking one of the pirates in the thigh. The air becomes acrid from the burning powder. Suddenly a pattern of colors appears over the head of Gnurl and the pirate just struck by Finn's bullet, the bard playing encouragement to the pirates and a couple of other patron's of the bar are mesmerized gazing at the pretty colors. Rook tumbles across the room to the pirate that stuck him with the dagger, bringing his bastard sword up in another diagonal slash as he rises - this one cleaves the unfortunate pirate diagonally from hip up and acoss, but it not enough to slay the man. Clearly, this is going to be a more difficult challenge than it first appeared. Marienna continues to hold her sword pointed at the gold-toothed pirate, but rather than attack she incants in the language of magic and reaches out to apply her healing (3d8+6=20) power to Radoon. The pirate just wounded by Rook takes a step back and pulls a pistol of his own to fire at his attacker and the bullet deals Rook a glancing hit (damage (1d8=3)). The big tattooed fellow who drank the potion last round steps toward Rook and unleashes a flurry (1d20+15=18, 1d20+15=16, 1d20+10=13)  of unarmed blows while some of his tattoos seem to flicker with magic. Rook is blessed with amazing fortune as the skilled pirate somehow misses. Gold tooth pulls a rapier in addition to his short sword and attacks both Marienna and Radoon. The short sword catches Radoon (damage (1d6+7=12)) on the first pass, but misses on the second. The rapier draws a line of blood down Marienna's arms. Radoon's first attack proves to be his strongest, while the other swings fail to find their mark. 

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## Leif

*When will I learn?*

***


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC: My _Rainbow Pattern_ has a duration of concentration plus one round per level (8 rounds after I stop concentrating), so I'll continue concentrating on the spell this round as I maneuver, trying to get into a position where I can release a _lightning bolt_ to catch as many pirates as possible while causing no casualties among friendly forces or innocent bystanders.  If I am unable to get into such a position this round, I'll probably try something else next round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_Damn Radoon's mouth - we don't need this right before a major battle!_

Rook takes a short run at the nearest wall, a leaping step at said wall, and does a neat backflip over the head of the pistol wielder.  As he comes down behind the Monk he swings DúbhRásúr in an overhand blow.

Die Rolls:
[sblock]
I wasn't certain of the Monk's AC so I didn't describe the hit.

Run/Flip (1d20+13=27) 
Attack Roll (1d20+7=17) 
Damage (1d10+4=10)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon, feeling a bit better from M's healing touch, will again try to lay into Gold-Tooth.

to hit rolls (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=28)

crit check (1d20+8=20)

to hit (1d20+3=14)

damage:

damage rolls (1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=5)


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> _Damn Radoon's mouth - we don't need this right before a major battle!_
> 
> Rook takes a short run at the nearest wall, a leaping step at said wall, and does a neat backflip over the head of the pistol wielder.  As he comes down behind the Monk he swings DúbhRásúr in an overhand blow.
> 
> Die Rolls:
> [sblock]
> I wasn't certain of the Monk's AC so I didn't describe the hit.
> 
> Run/Flip (1d20+13=27)
> Attack Roll (1d20+7=17)
> Damage (1d10+4=10)[/sblock]




OOC: Yeah, the 17 ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC: My _Rainbow Pattern_ has a duration of concentration plus one round per level (8 rounds after I stop concentrating), so I'll continue concentrating on the spell this round as I maneuver, trying to get into a position where I can release a _lightning bolt_ to catch as many pirates as possible while causing no casualties among friendly forces or innocent bystanders.  If I am unable to get into such a position this round, I'll probably try something else next round.




OOC: I'll try to get a map of the scene up tomorrow so you can make a better decision.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, the 17 ain't gonna do it.




OOC: Oh, well.  At least he looked cool when he missed.


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

Initiative Order
Annora 23
Finn 22
Gnurl 18
Rook 16
Marienna 14
Pirates Three 11
Gold Tooth 9
Radoon 6

OOC: Okay, at long last here is the map, if anyone would like to change their actions based on the map or if you haven't posted an action for round 3 here's your chance.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will cast a lightning bolt to begin just in front of Marienna, zap the 3 pirates in a line ahead of her to her left, rebound around the corner, and zap pirate #4 who is already in a daze from my rainbow pattern.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217663
the bolt does 37 points of damage.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl will cast a lightning bolt to begin just in front of Marienna, zap the 3 pirates in a line ahead of her to her left, rebound around the corner, and zap pirate #4 who is already in a daze from my rainbow pattern.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217663
> the bolt does 37 points of damage.




OOC: Can I write it up thus? "With a wicked grin on his face, Gnurl thrusts his wand manfully between between the tall redheads' legs. As he shouts (the command word) a gout of electrical energy sprays forth..."   

OOC: fyi lightining bolts don't bounce any more, though it could blast a hole in the wall. http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/lightningBolt.htm


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Can I write it up thus? "With a wicked grin on his face, Gnurl thrusts his wand manfully between between the tall redheads' legs. As he shouts (the command word) a gout of electrical energy sprays forth..."
> OOC: fyi lightining bolts don't bound any more, though it could blast a hole in the wall. http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/lightningBolt.htm




ooc:  My bad!  Gnurl doesn't have a wand of Lightning Bolt, so he'll just cast the spell himself. (I rolled damage for an 8th level caster, anyway, the only change necessary is marking off that memorized spell for the day, and yes I had lightning bolt memorized three times, now 2 left.)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> ooc:  My bad!  Gnurl doesn't have a wand of Lightning Bolt, so he'll just cast the spell himself. (I rolled damage for an 8th level caster, anyway, the only change necessary is marking off that memorized spell for the day, and yes I had lightning bolt memorized three times, now 2 left.)




OOC: Damn, that spoils my inunendo ladden post. Oh well, working on the next round now.


----------



## Scotley

Annora's dagger (1d20+7=20) flashes and finds its mark (1d4+4=7) on the gold-toothed pirate. Finn fires another pistol, but this time fails to hit. Gnurl squeezes in next to Radoon and Marienna where he casts a spell that culminates in a thunderous blast of lightining that rattles glass ware, melts goblets to the pirates' table and creates a new window in the corner of the bar. The gold toothed pirate somehow manages to sidestep the blast (Reflex save (1d20+10=24)), while the Pirate Gunman tries to get out of the way he is only partially successful and looks pretty singed (Reflex save (1d20+7=26)). The Tattoo covered Pirate takes the full blast and staggers a moment, but remains on his feet (Reflex Save (1d20+11=13)). The Mezmerized Pirate only takes a partial hit, but it still leaves him looking very krispy (Reflex Save (1d20+6=21)). The acrid smell of powder and fresh blood mixes with the ozone of the lightining and everyone is greatful for the fresh air pouring in the new window. Rook comes in just after the lightining and makes an impressive acrobatic move that ends with his blade missing the target. Marienna takes a more defensive stance using her weapon to shield not only herself, but Radoon. (Aid Another's Defense (1d20+6=21) Radoon may add 2 to his AC until Marienna's next action.) The Tattooed monk Pirate was apparently sobbered up by his encounter with the lightining bolt. He unleases a withering series of attacks (1d20+15=29, 1d20+15=29, 1d20+10=23) on Rook. His fists (1d10+1d6+4=19, 1d10+1d6+4=12, 1d10+1d6+4=18) pound into Rook. The pirate gets off another wild pistol shot that misses. Gold Tooth puts his blades (1d20+10=26, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+8=15) to work again, taking a shot at Gnurl, Radoon and Marienna, but only the Gnome feels the bite (1d6+7=10) of his steel. Radoon answers with one sharp blow of his dagger and the pirate seems critically wounded, but still in the fight for the moment. 

OOC: New Round. Actions? Besides bleeding of course.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, forgot to attach the map.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Damn, that spoils my inunendo ladden post. Oh well, working on the next round now.



ooc: magic missile at the Gunman, the dirty sod, for 16 hp of damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1220055
(concentration check, if necessary:  30! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1220070 )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Rook*

_Ouch!  Damn Radoon's pride AGAIN!  Oooowww!  Oh, well - you gotta back your brother's play.  #*%^!& @$&#!& that hurt.  So long, beautiful world - it was a good run._

Rook staggers under the Tattooed Monk's mighty blows, first stunned, then unconscious.  Finally, he succumbs to the massive internal bleeding, ruptured spleen, and broken ribs piercing his heart and falls to the floor.

[sblock]Rook is dead, at -19 HP[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon sees Rook go down and sees the blood begin to run from his ears and knows he needs to end this fight to help him.  "Mother fu#$%$#...."
Radoon lays into gold tooth...

to hit on gold tooth (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=26)

to hit on gold tooth (1d20+3=19)

crit checks (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=18)

damage rolls:

damage rolls (1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=5, 1d4+4=5)

Scott, please double roll if crits are made.

OCC - Mike,  I am sorry!!!  I was just trying to be in character for what I thought a sailor would be like.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC - No biggie (really, it's not!)  I had a little fun writing that post.


----------



## Scotley

The barmaid has pulled a massive blunderbus from behind the bar. She passes it to Annora, who blasts the pirates with the booming cone of scrap metal and rocks. Amazingly, even though the weapon was aimed at his chest point blank, the gold toothed pirate manages to drop to the floor and pop back up on the heels of the blast. His gun wielding companion also manages to avoid much of the blast taking only a partial wound, and the tattooed monk seems unfazed, the mesmerized fellow at the table are not so lucky and slumps, dead. Finn gets off another shot hitting the Tattood Monk Pirate. Gnurl's first three missles are enough to drop his foe and so he directs the last one at Rook's tattooed slayer. Marienna casts another spell and all her companions feel the healing warmth of her magic (Mass cure light wounds, Marienna, Radoon, Finn, Gnurl, and Annora respectively (1d8+5=12, 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=8, 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=12)). Rook is saddly, beyond her help. The tattooed Pirate looks at the bullet wound and then points at Finn and grins. He leaps over the fallen Rook and launchs a flying kick (1d20+15=35) (Crit Check (1d20+15=22)). The blow proves startlingly powerful (2d10+1d6+8=21). (Finn needs to make a DC19 Fort Save or be stunned for one round.) Gold Tooth attacks again and manages to land a blow on both Marienna and Radoon (respectively (1d6+7=12, 1d6+5=9)). Radoon opens four new wounds on the Pirate Captain with the Gold Tooth, but the sorely wounded man stays on his feet.


----------



## Scotley

Initiative Order
Annora 23
Finn 22
Gnurl 18
Rook 16
Marienna 14
Tattoo Pirate 11
Gold Tooth 9
Radoon 6

New Round, Actions?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl thanks Marienna briefly with a wink and a big grin and sets about avenging the fallen Rook.  Gnurl casts _Phantasmal Killer_ on Gold Tooth. (OOC, Gnurl is treated as a 10th level caster for resistance purposes, and Gold Tooth has +2 on the save DC because of Gnurl's spell focus and gnome racial bonus).  Everyone but Gold Tooth just sees a vague, shadowy shape moving towards Gold Tooth, but Gold Tooth sees his worst nightmare come to life and assault him. Die, you dirty scumbag! shouts Gnurl.

OOC: Gold tooth's save is Will DC 10+4+4+2=20, to disbelieve, and if that fails, Fort DC 10+4+4+2=20 or die.  If he fails the Will save but makes the Fort save, he still takes 10 hp of damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1221769  Of course, if he makes the Will save, he's just going to be really mad.

(OOC note: I tried to roll a spellcraft check to see if I might have knowledge of other classes' spells, but I can't get invisible castle to do anything but crash horrendously right now.  It's done that every single time I try to log-in which makes nearly 100 times today!)  

Gnurl says to Marienna, "Hey, watch out for that Bard over there!  Do you have any way to deal with his spells?  If only there was some way that we could keep from hearing his music..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Suddenly, and Without Warning . . .*

"You'll not escape me this time, Krûpe!  I've been waiting a long time for this!"

A tall man with pale green skin and long dark green hair flows into the room through the 'new window,' tattoos rippling across his muscular chest and arms.  He slips effortlessly around the tables and the bodies of the fallen and just as he comes to a stop in front of the pirate monk he lashes out with an elbow, putting his entire body and momentum into the blow.

Rolls:
[sblock]Plan is to take up position in F6 standing over Rook's body and unleash an elbow to the head of the tattooed pirate, including a stunning blow (Fortitude Save DC 18 if it's pertinent).

To Hit (1d20+10=30)
Crit Check (1d20+10=22)
Damage (1d10+3=9, 1d10+3=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl's Spellcraft skill check to see what he knows about the spell Silence*

OOC:  I finally got invisible castle to work!  My spellcraft skill check is *32*, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227107.  The reason I want to know is that I thought it would be really handy if Marienna could cast Silence on the Bard's instrument to keep him from casting any spells to help our opponents.  Of course, I'm not sure that he's even one of them, but I figured better safe than sorry.


----------



## Scotley

Still waiting on Radoon. I'll move things ahead in the morning if he hasn't checked in by then.


----------



## mleibrock

OCC - sorry, I'll post first thing in the AM


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

_Damn, this guy is never gonna die..._

Radoon continues to attack gold tooth,

to hit (1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=22)

to hit (1d20+3=14)

damage:

damage rolls (1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=5, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=5)


----------



## Scotley

Dropping the Blunderbus, Annora attacks with her dagger once again, but fails to hit. Finn, still stunned from the Monk's kick, takes no action. A shadowy image enters the room and moves straight at Gold Tooth. He looks up at the vague figure and screams like a little girl, a look of abject terror on his face. (Will Save (1d20+5=15)). The thing moves in and reachs for him. As it touches him, his eyes roll back in his head and he collapses with a rictus of terror on his lips. (Fort Save (1d20+8=11)) Marienna starts moving toward Rook's body. Her blade flashes and inflicts a minor cut on the tattooed monk. "You'll not escape me this time, Krûpe! I've been waiting a long time for this!" A tall man with pale green skin and long dark green hair flows into the room through the 'new window,' tattoos rippling across his muscular chest and arms. He slips effortlessly around the tables and the bodies of the fallen and just as he comes to a stop in front of the pirate monk he lashes out with an elbow, putting his entire body and momentum into the blow. The Monk is staggered by the blow and falls in a heap. As he drops he makes a sound like crashing surf as he says "H'Roosh?" Radoon finds that there is no enemy left in this fight. 

[sblock=Gnurl]Not that it matters much now, but Silence is not on the Healer's spell list.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*The King is dead, long live the King...*

The newcommer steps aside so that Marienna can attend to Rook. She looks up with tears in her eyes, "He's dead." A check reveals that all the pirates are dead. The bard recovers from Gnurl's spell and quietly returns to his drinking. Annora turns to Finn and says, "If this is what you do for a second date, I'm not sure I can survive a third." She reaches behind the bar for a bottle and takes a pull before passing it to Finn. It proves to be fairly decent brandy.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Not that it matters much now, but Silence is not on the Healer's spell list



OOC: Well, with that Spellcraft skill check, I should know that, right?  Unfortunately, I didn't know Marienna's class.  I presume that the bard was just fascinated by my _rainbow pattern_?

Gnurl goes over to apologize to the bard, and buy him a drink.  Gnurl says, "Sorry about my confusion, but I wasn't sure who these pirates were friends with, and I certainly wasn't sure that we could defeat them if another spellcaster was on their side.  I hope you can forgive me." 

OOC:  Actually, I'd like to strike up a friendship with this bard.  What's campaign policy on henchmen for pcs?


----------



## Scotley

Sipping his fresh drink the fellow laughs it off, "Think nothing of it. It just looked like such a fine fight I was inspired to song." He's obviously quite drunk.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sipping his fresh drink the fellow laughs it off, "Think nothing of it. It just looked like such a fine fight I was inspired to song." He's obviously quite drunk.



Gnurl calls for more fine whiskey and says "Excellent!  Sing me a song now, then?"


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I previously asked whether this bard might be henchman material, but if he's that much of a sot, then Gnurl will have to wait and see him sober at least a few times before he would even consider taking on any degree of responsibility for the dude!  Gnurl may be a gnome with all the propensity for humor that his race entails, but he's probably one of the most serious-minded gnomes around, and his tolerance for b.s. is extremely low.


----------



## Scotley

The bard starts to play a bawdy tune, but noting the sad countenance of Rook's friends chooses to play a song of hope. His performance proves to be soothing. (Perform check (1d20+8=25))


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will go to Rook, pick him up and begin carrying him back to the sheet.  He utters not a word as he does so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

The latecomer to the fight stands looking down at the bodies of the pirates for a few moments.  He then squats and begins carefully searching the bodies - Ferriede (the Monk) first, then Krûpe (aka Gold Tooth).

As he searches, he addresses the bartender.

"Well, Annora - this does not seem to be the place for avoiding trouble, eh?  These two I've been hunting for a while, you know.  Imagine finding them and Marin's newest crew at the same time!  Truly, the Tides are fortuitous for me today."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will join Annora and H'Roosh at the bar.  "Well, good sir, you just barely missed some more very bloody vengeance!  My apologies for raining on your parade.  Perhaps we could make it up to you by hosting you for dinner this even? Oh, I forget myself!  Gnurl Whiskerling's the name, Sir."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"And I am H'Roosh, sir.  I would very much enjoy joining you for dinner, expecially since - if his descriptions of your crew were accurate - that is Honniger Marin's wish as well.  Shall we toss these over the side and join your friend?  He appeared angry enough to cause unneeded trouble without friends around him."


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "And I am H'Roosh, sir.  I would very much enjoy joining you for dinner, expecially since - if his descriptions of your crew were accurate - that is Honniger Marin's wish as well.  Shall we toss these over the side and join your friend?  He appeared angry enough to cause unneeded trouble without friends around him."



"'Toss these aside?'  If you are referring to our drinks, then I prefer to toss mine 'down the hatch,' as it were.  But, yes, I'm all for preventing any unnecessary trouble!  Frankly, I'm not sure how much more trouble my delicate constitution can tolerate on this very long and weary day!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"The bodies, sir.  The bodies over the side.  The sea should be allowed to reclaim them.  Besides which, we wouldn't want to bring trouble to Annora's door - even here, there are some who would make waves over public killings."


----------



## Scotley

As H'Roosh searches the bodies he amasses a pretty good pile of gear and treasure. Perhaps some of it is magical...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

Placing the pile of gear into his duffel (which Marienna/Finn/whomever else Marin gave one to will find familiar looking), H'Roosh stands and takes up Ferriede's body.

"Well, sir, shall we see to feeding the fish and then ourselves?"

Suiting action to words, he moves to the 'new window' with the body and, after a quick look around for witnesses, slips it quietly over the dock and into the water.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The battle with the pirates in Salty Bill's was worth 4800 experience points each. Enjoy!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Placing the pile of gear into his duffel...




Annora speaks up at this point placing a firm hand on H'Roosh's shoulder,  "Now hold on there honey. We," she gestures at the waitress behind the bar who brought out the blunderbus, "were part of this fight, and Bill's gonna expect us to account for the wall."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"My lady Annora, you know my worth.  I would not dream of shorting you - the seas are cruel to those who do not work together, and few are those who can survive alone.  You saw what was gleaned from the corpses, and so will know that all has been put into the kitty when the time comes to divvy up the spoils.  If you have some means of determining the worth of these items, we'll return and allow you to do so.  Otherwise, we'll need to have them checked for value and magic before our accounting, and the cost of such appraisal will have to come from the spoils themselves.

But for now, my new diminutive friend and I must be away to keep _his_ friend from grief induced foolishness.

Where is the captain of this crew, by the way?  The sea treats harshly with those who mislay their purpose through lack of direction."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "My lady Annora, you know my worth.  I would not dream of shorting you - the seas are cruel to those who do not work together, and few are those who can survive alone.  You saw what was gleaned from the corpses, and so will know that all has been put into the kitty when the time comes to divvy up the spoils.  If you have some means of determining the worth of these items, we'll return and allow you to do so.  Otherwise, we'll need to have them checked for value and magic before our accounting, and the cost of such appraisal will have to come from the spoils themselves. But for now, my new diminutive friend and I must be away to keep _his_ friend from grief induced foolishness. Where is the captain of this crew, by the way?  The sea treats harshly with those who mislay their purpose through lack of direction."



"Truly, I know what where the captain may have gotten himself to!  Sayyyy!!  Nice Duffel bag!  I wonder why I never got one of those??  Guess I'm TOO DIMINUTIVE!"  :\


----------



## Scotley

Annora puts a hand to her dagger, "Play me false H'Roosh and I'll give you another tattoo, in bright red." She gestures at the corpses. "Believe it our not our gold-toothed friend is or was, the Captain and these other three his mates." 

She puts an affectionate arm around Finn after finishing her converstation. "You'll make sure I get a fair share won't you luv?"


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> "Truly, I know what where the captain may have gotten himself to!  Sayyyy!!  Nice Duffel bag!  I wonder why I never got one of those??  Guess I'm TOO DIMINUTIVE!"  :\




OOC: Sigh, I guess Gnurl has a goody bag from Captain Marin coming too. I'll get one out shortly. (pun intended)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, OOC*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Sigh, I guess Gnurl has a goody bag from Captain Marin coming too. I'll get one out shortly. (pun intended)



Yeah, Yeah, pipe down DM!       But, honestly, if I'd known that a bag of holdng was coming my way, I might not have spent so much of my magic item allowance on the Heward's Handy Haversack.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, Yeah, pipe down DM!       But, honestly, if I'd known that a bag of holdng was coming my way, I might not have spent so much of my magic item allowance on the Heward's Handy Haversack.




OOC: You'll just have to wait and see what you get now won't you? It might not be a sailor's duffle, since you aren't really a sailor.


----------



## Scotley

*Gnurl's gift*

OOC: I really should have done this when you first joined the game. You were given a gift by Captain Marin when you first took the job to help rescue his son. It is a messenger type bag with hard sides and a shouder strap. The bag is made of fine leather impressed with a paisley pattern. On the front of the bag is a small patch with an embrodered Marin and Son logo--twin lateen sails marked with a stylized double M on a background of blue that fades from dark navy at the bottom to azure at the top. 

[sblock=Upon opening the bag you discover]The flap is held down by a lace. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. Inside the flap is a hidden sheath containing a large dagger. The bag contains a money pouch with a ring held to it by a couple of stitches, a tobacco pouch with a pipe protruding and two potion bottles. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Gnurl. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The bag can be unfolded to make a lap desk with high quality pens, ink and paper ready to use. It also has a large protected pocket which can store spell a full set of spell books at only a 1/4 the normal thickness and weight. Books thus protected have +1 hardness and +2 hitpoints, are protected from normal water and have energy resistence 10 vs. acid, flame, cold, electric and sonic energy. The pouch is filled with fine tobacco that smells vaguely of apples and spice. The pipe is walrus tusk and covered in scrimshaw etchings of a faces of many different sorts of humanoids. The pipe in addition to being a particularly good one, has the ability to blow special smoke rings up to three times a day that are the equivelent of dust of illusion. Smoker can blow them at willing or unwilling targets (DC: 12 reflex save if unwilling)as well as himself. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined--one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a gnome's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. There is a stud on the hilt that when pressed allows a thunderstone to drop out of a compartment, so that it can be pulled free and tossed. The dagger holds two of these at a time and the bag contains 6 more sized to fit. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. However, the weapon is large for a dagger and heavy due to the twin blades and thick hilt guard making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4 despite being sized for a Gnome) The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The ring is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. The ring is a magical 'Mage's Ring'. Its power is as a ring of wizardry type I or II (you must decide each day). Additionally, the ring gives its wearer a +3 on spell craft and concentration skill checks. The coin pouch contains 3 pearls worth 100 gp each, assorted lessor gems worth a total of 100 gp and 50 gp in assorted coins. The first potion bottle contains two doses of Displacement, while the second contains two doses of Cure Moderate Wounds. Additionally, there is a payment of a 3000gp bank draft for your services in finding his son.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Truly, I had heard that Krûpe 'obtained' his own ship."

He turns to Gnurl.  "I was speaking of the captain of your ship, sir.  Are you and the rest of the crew on liberty?"


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: You'll just have to wait and see what you get now won't you? It might not be a sailor's duffle, since you aren't really a sailor.



Ok, ok, ok.  I await your gracious bounty with baited breath! (eau de femme privat!)


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The battle with the pirates in Salty Bill's was worth 4800 experience points each. Enjoy!




OCC - does that bump anyone up?  I am still lacking to become 9th level.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC:

H'Roosh is a bit behind, then - he started at minimum for 8th level.  Rook would've moved up to 8th either with the exp from the undead fight on the ship or with this 4800, but he was behind because he chose to spend experience on a couple of extra feats.


----------



## mleibrock

*oops*

OCC - Scott, did I miss some exp pts somewhere?  Did you intend for us to level up at this point?


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - does that bump anyone up?  I am still lacking to become 9th level.



OOC:  Gnurl is a little bit short of 9th, but I never got any experience from my first action with you guys.  You know, the fight with the zombie whale, the sea hag thing, and all of that stuff.  I've put in a request for the xp....   

OOC:  It's just as well, though, because when I make 9th level, I'll get a new level of spells (6th).  I looked over the list, and I have little hope of being able to choose from among them, I fear.  I want them ALLL!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok.  I await your gracious bounty with baited breath! (eau de femme privat!)



Its already up there, go up a couple of posts.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I think you should worry about 0 level spells rather than 5th (I don't think you get 6th at 9th level.) In other words you wanna cast detect magic on the pirates' gear?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you should worry about 0 level spells rather than 5th (I don't think you get 6th at 9th level.) In other words you wanna cast detect magic on the pirates' gear?



Yes!  One Detect Magic coming up! As soon as you say "when" that is.  
OOC:  by the way, I don't even have a link to the ooc thread in this game!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh disposes of the other body, then turns to Annora.  "You're welcome to come along at least as far as the dock if you wish.  I can't invite you aboard the 'Sheet, as she's not my vessel, but whoever's running the show there will likely show you some hospitality."

Then he and Gnurl, along with Marienna, make their way back to the Rumpled Bedsheet, where presumeably they find the rest of the crew.  Once there, H'Roosh stops at the dock and calls out in a voice that would carry clearly across a deck in the middle of a typhoon:

"Permission to come aboard?"

He then stands waiting, duffel in hand.

[sblock=OOC]It seemed as though Annora gave a rough sort of permission for H'Roosh to leave with the loot, and I wanted to prevent an editing error (hard for Gnurl to do his Detect Magic thing when the stuffs all in H'Roosh's duffel).  I figured we could bring it back to the 'Sheet and go through it there rather than dump it out at the scene of a public murder (of sorts, anyway).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

oCC - is the captain still out of pocket?

If so, Radoon will have one of the crew escort the away party to him where he is with Rook's body.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The out of character thread is located here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123249&page=2

Unfortuantely, it seems the Captain has abandoned ship and indeed gaming altogether for the time being. So we'll have to move on without him. 

Sadly, I left my list of treasure at work, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the magic items, but it is a large collection. The total value of gems, jewelry and coins is 10,000 gp.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The out of character thread is located here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123249&page=2
> 
> Unfortuantely, it seems the Captain has abandoned ship and indeed gaming altogether for the time being. So we'll have to move on without him. Sadly, I left my list of treasure at work, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the magic items, but it is a large collection. The total value of gems, jewelry and coins is 10,000 gp.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The out of character thread is located here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123249&page=2
> 
> Unfortuantely, it seems the Captain has abandoned ship and indeed gaming altogether for the time being. So we'll have to move on without him. Sadly, I left my list of treasure at work, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the magic items, but it is a large collection. The total value of gems, jewelry and coins is 10,000 gp.



Guess we'll have to trudge onward without him then.


----------



## Scotley

*The Horde*

H'Roosh dumps the treasure out on a table in the ward room aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' where Radoon has laid Rook's body in state. Gnurl casts a detect magic cantrip and is forced to shield his eyes from the glow. A mug, 5 potion bottles, a rapier, a cutlass, a cold iron short sword with red runes (gold tooth's), a pistol (the ammo is not magical, but there are 20 shots with it, 4 earch adamantine, cold iron and alchemical silver as well as 8 lead), a cold iron dagger, 2 amulets, a vest, a suit of cork and canvas armor, a ring, a scroll, and a staff. Further three of the blades have crystals afixed to them that appear to be seperate magic items altogether. The total value of coins, gems and jewelry is estimated at 10,000 gp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Well, first things first - introductions should be made.  I am H'Roosh, of late a roving member of Captain Marin's crew.  Believing you may have run into a little more than he prepared you for, the Captain sent me to find you.  The currents favored me, and carried me to you just as you ran afoul of an old nemesis.  I thank you for aiding me in ridding the world of him, though that was not your original intent, I think.  Still, the sea will see that its justice is done.  Mr. Whiskerling I've already met."

After the others introduce themselves, H'Roosh will go on.

"You should know that Annora has also claimed a share of this for herself and for her barmaid, for their risk of life and limb in the battle with Krûpe and Ferriede."


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Mr. Whiskerling I've already met.  You should know that Annora has also claimed a share of this for herself and for her barmaid, for their risk of life and limb in the battle with Krûpe and Ferriede."



 "That is only proper and just.  I did, after all, do some significant structural damage to the place!  I presume that this share of loot will absolve me of further responsibility?" quoth Gnurl.

OOC: I'd better get all the good out of Gnurl that I can, if they really are dropping the Gnome as a race in 4e!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Turning to look at Gnurl and H'Roosh, very even keeled, he says,

"You have not caught me at the best time, one of my crew is dead and you speak of structural damage and treasure?...

Get out, now!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Sir, not to lecture but from your reference to 'your' crew I take you to be the _de Facto_ leader of this ship.  I respect your grief, but you must see to the day to day workings regardless of personal feelings.  I actually spoke of introductions before I spoke of treasure - may I have the honor of your name?"


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Turning to look at Gnurl and H'Roosh, very even keeled, he says,
> 
> "You have not caught me at the best time, one of my crew is dead and you speak of structural damage and treasure?...
> 
> Get out, now!"
> 
> H'Roosh--"Sir, not to lecture but from your reference to 'your' crew I take you to be the de Facto leader of this ship. I respect your grief, but you must see to the day to day workings regardless of personal feelings. I actually spoke of introductions before I spoke of treasure - may I have the honor of your name?"




Gnurl chimes in, "I also spoke first of other things, once the safety of YOUR remaining crew had been secured.  And are you really dismissing me from your service after I just proved so helpful in getting these miscreants dispatched?  In that case, I will certainly NOT leave without my fair share of remuneration for my efforts!  I don't think that you really want a futher demonstration of my abilities."

OOC:  I really don't want to start any crap, Mike, but Gnurl did just shorten this fight tremendously by taking out GoldTooth, and he doesn't appreciate you taking that harsh tone and ordering him about.  He understands your feelings, and he's more than willing to apologize and try to make it up to you, if his contribution to the effort is acknowledged.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Radoon has always looked out for the crew first and foremost, that was his job as first mate, to be an open communication channel between the capt and the crew.  I am thinking he may be a bit overwhelmed at this point by having the capt gone and just losing what would have been an officer.  As far as Radoon knows the capt is still around so his "get out" would not have been an order but more of a very upset sailor grieving for a friend who had his back no matter the circumstance.

IC - "This fallen man always had my back and now he is gone.  I appreciate your help with the fight we were clearly unmanned for.  You are welcome to roam about and use the ship as you will.  M., will you give them what they need?  I would like some time alone right now, and where is the bloody captain!!?, Does he even know Rook has fallen?"


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "This fallen man always had my back and now he is gone.  I appreciate your help with the fight we were clearly unmanned for.  You are welcome to roam about and use the ship as you will.  M., will you give them what they need?  I would like some time alone right now, and where is the bloody captain!!?, Does he even know Rook has fallen?"



Gnurl says, "Alas, I, too feel the loss of Rook very keenly.  He had my back, too, you know.  He even had my front and sides on several occasions! Let us use his share of the treasure to offer up a fitting memorial to him, and give the remainder of his share to his next of kin, if they can be located.  Perhaps we might also consider giving some of the remainder of Rook's share to H'Roosh, since he stood ready to assist us if needed, although, thankfully, he was not needed.  I think we are all a bit out-of-sorts due to this recent turn of events.  Hopefully, cooler heads will now prevail.  Come, Radoon, let me buy you a drink to calm your nerves and drown some sorrows!  We'll sing songs about Rook!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Thank you my new friend, but until the capt can be located, I will have to wait for that drink.  I do like the idea of giving some of Rook's portion to the next of kin, We'll ask Marin is he knows where we may find them or if he has means to find them when we see him next."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says, "Alas, I, too feel the loss of Rook very keenly.  He had my back, too, you know.  He even had my front and sides on several occasions! Let us use his share of the treasure to offer up a fitting memorial to him, and give the remainder of his share to his next of kin, if they can be located.  Perhaps we might also consider giving some of the remainder of Rook's share to H'Roosh, since he stood ready to assist us if needed, although, thankfully, he was not needed.  I think we are all a bit out-of-sorts due to this recent turn of events.  Hopefully, cooler heads will now prevail.  Come, Radoon, let me buy you a drink to calm your nerves and drown some sorrows!  We'll sing songs about Rook!"




"I know not if I was needed, but I do know that I was used - it was I, after all, who struck the final blow on Ferriede.  I'll not lay claim to a full share of the treasure, but if there is something in this pile that I'm interested I'd ask that I be considered for it.  I, too, believe that a portion of Rook's share should go to his family, along with his own equipment.  He served Captain Marin well and faithfully, not only on this mission but on others as well."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I know not if I was needed, but I do know that I was used - it was I, after all, who struck the final blow on Ferriede.  I'll not lay claim to a full share of the treasure, but if there is something in this pile that I'm interested I'd ask that I be considered for it.  I, too, believe that a portion of Rook's share should go to his family, along with his own equipment.  He served Captain Marin well and faithfully, not only on this mission but on others as well."



Very well, H'Roosh, for my part (which as you can see, is a very, very small part indeed!), I am willing to consider the item in question as part of the share that goes to you, but I can't and won't speak for everyone.  I will say, however, that Radoon is, for the time being, our de facto captain in Marin's absence.  Also, it will doubtless depend upon what the item is that you desire.  By the way, good fellow, if one was to hold you up to one's ear, would one hear the ocean?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Fair return is all that I ask - Marin intends that I become a part of this quest to rescue Allois, and I intend to become a part of this crew.

(With a smile) Could you hold me up to your ear, you might indeed hear the ocean for she and I are part and parcel - inseperable."


----------



## Leif

*Works for Me!*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Fair return is all that I ask - Marin intends that I become a part of this quest to rescue Allois, and I intend to become a part of this crew.
> (With a smile) Could you hold me up to your ear, you might indeed hear the ocean for she and I are part and parcel - inseperable."



"I feel certain that fair return shall be accomplished!  Perhaps it would work better if you lowered yourself to me wee earhole? hehe  Joke!  Pray don't engage in any acrobatics on my account!"


----------



## Scotley

Terry Lockspar comes into the room. He goes over to Rooks body and sighs heavily. He reaches for a hip flask, but thinks better of it and stays his hand. He confers briefly with Marienna, and while you cannot hear their soft words the sad shake of her head tells the story. Terry walks over to the group. "I hate to add more bad news, but Captain Morwyn went over the side to check the ship's hull and then he shouted up to say that he was going to have a quick look around. That was some time ago and there has been no sign off him since. I do not think he planned to be gone this long. I fear he may have come to some misfortune."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Well, Mr. Lockspar, what do you suggest that we do?  We certainly will assist in the search for Captain Morwyn, at once!

OOC:  Shoot!  Gnurl didn't memorize his _Detect JimBob_ spell today!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh waits quietly for Mr. Lockspar to finish relating his news, then stands patiently and observes the responses of the rest of the crew.

_I wonder which they'll choose - the Captain or their chartered mission.  Were I the Captain I'd ask them to stay the course.  In a crew this small and tight, the loss of the Captain is not more important than the loss of Rook or any other crew, and shouldn't stop our mission._


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Gnurl will go and stand in the shade of H'Roosh (no beach blanket and lawn chair this time) until we're ready to get on with it and do some work.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will approach Terry and M.  In a hushed tone, "I feel we should not leave our Capt behind but I know our mission is pressing as well.  We all agreed to have Rook and Finn do some recon but with the change of status here I think another plan is in order."

To Annora, "do you see anything, speaking of the loot, of particular interest?  If so help yourself with my apologies for provoking Gold tooth to a fight in your establishment."  Once ample time for her reply..."I am sorry to be so short, Annora, but we do have some regrouping to do, would you mind if Finn were to escort you back?"  Before they leave, Radoon will tell Finn, "Feel free to do what is necessary for any information that might help us, if she asks for more give her my share...we can't afford to lose anymore crew.  Please return as quickly as possible for we need your input on our next step as well."

Once Finn and Annora are gone, Radoon will welcome H'Roosh and Gnurl to "The Sheet"  "I'm sorry the Capt is not able to greet you personally, I am sure he will turn up soon, he is the most resourceful man I know. I apologize for my curtness before.  As is customary you came to our aid in a battle that was not yours so rest assured you shall receive an equal portion of the gain.  Seeing your remarkable skills I would have asked each of you to aid us in our endeavor but it seems Marin has beat me to that.  Are you both filed in on what we need to accomplish?"

Radoon will relay all the information that Marin probably does not know has happened since we left.  "and that is where we are at, since we have the new officers all here except for Finn who will be returning shortly, let's talk about where we might go from here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"As we know from my Gnew friend Gnurl, many of these items are magical in nature, and I would suggest we attempt to discover what they do - some or all of them may aid us in our quest."


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Once Finn and Annora are gone, Radoon will welcome H'Roosh and Gnurl to "The Sheet"  "I'm sorry the Capt is not able to greet you personally, I am sure he will turn up soon, he is the most resourceful man I know. I apologize for my curtness before.  As is customary you came to our aid in a battle that was not yours so rest assured you shall receive an equal portion of the gain.  Seeing your remarkable skills I would have asked each of you to aid us in our endeavor but it seems Marin has beat me to that.  Are you both filed in on what we need to accomplish?"




OOC:  Ummm, you do remember, don't you, that while H'Roosh is a new replacement for the fallen Rook, Gnurl was with you before?  He may or may not have been fully briefed, I'm not sure.  But that battle was as much Gnurl's as it was anyone's, I guess.


----------



## Scotley

*Back up just a bit...*

Annora considers your offer, "I don't know how to make a choice of these magic things." Finally, she shurgs, "I'll take 2000 in coin as a share and to cover damages as well as one of the swords and a potion. I rather fancy the cutlass, but the rapier would do as well." 

Terry speaks up, "What about that old sorcerer fellow we had in here when we wanted that last batch checked out. De'Vay? Was that his name?" 

OOC: See post 258:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2806110&postcount=258


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Terry speaks up, "What about that old sorcerer fellow we had in here when we wanted that last batch checked out. De'Vay? Was that his name?" OOC: See post 258:
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2806110&postcount=258



"Would you like me to do more magic detection?  No, of  course not.  Let us visit this Sorcerer straightaway."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Annora considers your offer, "I don't know how to make a choice of these magic things." Finally, she shurgs, "I'll take 2000 in coin as a share and to cover damages as well as one of the swords and a potion. I rather fancy the cutlass, but the rapier would do as well."
> 
> Terry speaks up, "What about that old sorcerer fellow we had in here when we wanted that last batch checked out. De'Vay? Was that his name?"
> 
> OOC: See post 258:
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2806110&postcount=258




When Annora makes her request, Radoon will eye the rest of the group to see if anyone raises an objection.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh just waits, watching those present.

_Not my place to speak up now, unless it looks like they're trying to keep Annora from a fair share.  Of course, if she's willing to take her share without identifying it, there's no way to determine if she's getting more or less than a full share . . ._


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Yes, Lady Annora, I, of course, have no objection to you having one of the swords, and, I daresay that my companions would agree......  Gnurl pauses here for dramatic effect and for any objections.   If he hears no blatant throat clearing or complaint, he continues,  "But don't you want to find out the magical gifts of the weapons before making your final choice?"


----------



## Scotley

Annora shrugs, "I really shouldn't leave the bar unattended too long, but if we can go see this sorcerer quickly, then I am content to wait."  

OOC: [sblock=Everyone]Gee you guys are greedy MFers ain't you? Did you really think your sweet lovable DM would let an NPC walk out with by far the best item in the heep?   If there are no objections, I'll post a visit with Antwoine deVay this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Annora shrugs, "I really shouldn't leave the bar unattended too long, but if we can go see this sorcerer quickly, then I am content to wait."
> OOC: Gee you guys are greedy MFers ain't you? Did you really think your sweet lovable DM would let an NPC walk out with by far the best item in the heep?   If there are no objections, I'll post a visit with Antwoine deVay this afternoon.



OOC:  Hey, I was just afraid that Annora might accidentally pick out the crappiest item!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Heh, I um didn't have time to get the post up this afternoon and I left my list at on the other computer. I'll have to post in the morning. Sorry.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"I do think we should have everything identified but it is your choice Annora.  We will expedite this as much as possible."

_I really don't want her to have that sword gold tooth had, it seemed to steal life from me and replenish his, a blade like that could be very useful in the right hands._


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just fyi, the sword she is asking for is not the short sword that did the draining.


----------



## Scotley

*The shop of Antwoine deVay*

The shop of Antwoine DeVay 'Appraiser and Diviner of Magics' is an old fishing trawler that still smells vaguely of its last catch of sardines. Stepping over and around the piles of books, paper and strange intruments you make your way to the hold. A long table running the length of the hold and stacked with equipment is where DeVay does his work. The old sorcerer looks up and lowers his glasses to his eyes and squints at Radoon for a moment. He looks at H'Roosh and Gnurl before saying, "Ah so good to have repeat business sailor, M'lady." He bows slightly at Marienna. "And you've brought new customers as well. Very good. What have you got for me today." Upon seeing the haul he says, "My my, busy aren't you. This will take a little time. He begins handling items one at a time." The glowing multicolored lizard at the end of the table wakes up and stretches before looking over the gnome and licking its lips. Bands of brite glowing color start and the tip of its nose and slowly undulate moving back to the tip of the tale. "Mind the lizard sir," Antwoine says to Gnurl, "he doesn't bite, but he has a taste for magic. He likes to kiss arcanists." Antwoine gathers some paper, pens and ink then begins to examine the items. He puts drops of chemicals on them, looks at them through lens of various colors and finally even hold them out to the lizard who runs a tongue over them. Antwoine then carefully watches the changes in the lizard's color bands. As he works he takes copious notes, consults various tomes and charts and pauses once for a cup of tea and a pipe. Soon he's back at work. Finally, with a sigh he drops into a chair and makes his final notes. "Okay then, you've an even 20 items of power here. That's", he uses a piece of paper to do the math, "an even 3000 gp." He holds up 20 sheets of paper. 

OOC: Assuming you pay, the list is as follows: 

Everfull mug  MIC
Rhino Elxer MIC
+1 Rapier of Disruption
+2 Cold Iron Short Sword of Spell Storing Vampire Touch
Runestaff of the undead slayer  MIC
+2 Pistol
20 shots 4 adamantine, 4 cold iron, 4 alchemical silver 8 lead and powder
Lesser Crystal of Life Keeping MIC
Greater Crystal of Arcane Steel MIC
Least Revelation Crystal MIC
+1 Cold Iron Dagger
+1 Cutlass
Arcane Scroll of—Remove Curse, Crushing Despair, Keen Edge, Alter Self
Amulet of Health +4
+2 Cork and Canvas Armor of Cold Resistance 10
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1
Vest of Resistance +2
3 Potions of Cure Serious wounds
Silversheen

You will find those items marked 'MIC' in the Magic Item Compendium while the others are in the SRD and DMG. Enjoy.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl softly says, "Well, Chaps, I don't suppose that there are just a great deal of people among us besides me who can easily use the Runestaff or the Wizard Scroll, but I really have my eye on the Lesser Crystal of Lifekeeping and the Amulet."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"There are but few items here that I can use.  The vest, the potions and elixers.  I know not what the crystals do or how they are used, but would be interested in learning before I state my interest.  I wear an amulet already, and as it can be used for the good of my allies as well as myself I will not forsake it.  I use no weapons.  As I came late to the fight, where conflicts arise in the choosing I will defer."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'roosh*

"Given the little I know, I would speak for the Vest.  It's properties would be most useful to me, and I prefer to keep my clothing light and unrestricting.  If there are no objections, I would also like the Rhino Elixer and the Silversheen - I will be able to make excellent use of them as well.  However, as I stated previously if there are conflicts over my choices I will defer to those who were with the crew before I joined the fight."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, I just realized that I left off 'of Disruption' on one of the blades. The list has been updated.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"of disruption" makes no difference to Gnurl.  I still have the same choices, in descending order of preference:

Amulet of Health
Crystal of Lifekeeping, Lesser
Runestaff of the Undead Slayer
Arcane (Wizard) Scroll

If anyone wants to fight for any of these, just let me know. hehe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC:

I can't seem to find the Rhino Elixer or Silversheen, so I have no idea if H'Roosh would be interested in either.  There's a lot of stuff in the Magic Item Compendium, but the Table of Contents sucks and there doesn't seem to be an index at all (at least in the copy I got).

I don't know what book Silversheen is out of - I seem to remember reading about it in the Dungeon Master's Guide, but can't find it now.

At least until I find out about these, the Vest is all H'Roosh would be interested in I think.  ('of Disruption' makes no difference to him, either, unless it's a ring that gives his unarmed blows that quality).


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Rhino Elixer can be found in the Magic Item Compendium under tools. It is listed alphabetically under 'r' rather than with the assorted 'Elixers of'. You can find Silversheen here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/wondrousItems.htm#silversheen

I took a lot of items from the SRD rather than the DMG for my own convenience, but unfortunately, in the SRD many items have generic names rather than the Greyhawk names used in the DMG. You may find Silversheen has some other name in the DMG. Anyway, for our purposes H'Roosh can put the stuff on hands, feet, elbows, knees hell maybe even forehead before engaging in a flurry of blows.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC:

OK, now that I know what everything does, here are H'Roosh's choices in order of preference:

Vest of Resistance +2
Rhino Elixer
SilverSheen

He will speak up for these (I've edited his previous post to reflect this).


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Excellent choices. I'll give Radoon and possibly Finn a chance to speak before Annora and Marienna jump in. I did design these treasures mostly for the bad guys, so it is likely that some of the items nobody will want. Antwoine DeVay will of course be interested in purchasing the excess, at considerably less than book price. I would suggest you consider you current mission before you reject any items however.


----------



## Leif

Ooops, got ahead of myself and was going to tell H'Roosh where to look for some items, but our DM beat me to it, so never mind.  I'll just use this opportunity to roundly chew out the editorial staff at Wizards who designed the layout of MIC!  I HATE IT!!  I can't find ANYTHING in there without spending entirely too much time flipping and searching!

Incidentally, no one has yet spoken for the healing potions, but I think that we would be well-advised to keep them in the core group, if at all possible, for use when, where, and for whom needed.

Leif


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, I am in Jonesboro and do not have access to my books.  To move things along, would you tell me if there is anything that Radoon would be extremely interested in?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, I am in Jonesboro and do not have access to my books.  To move things along, would you tell me if there is anything that Radoon would be extremely interested in?




Well, he can always use another dagger. I think the armor is a little better than what he has now if I remember correctly. Since the monk isn't interested in the amulet of mightly fists that might be a good choice for a sailor as well. Sailors do have a reputation for getting into brawls. There are a couple of good swords there if you can dane to use something other than a dagger. That sword of distruption is very effective vs. undead and the short sword is also pretty cool if you know someone who can cast the vampiric touch into it for you. You know first hand how effective it is.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"There is not a lot that I may put to great use, but if no one else wants them, I will take the +2 cork and canvas armor of cold resistance" - This replaces his normal +2 cork and canvas
+1 cold iron dagger
Amulet of mighty fists
(1) potion of cure serious wounds"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"I am well pleased with my selection.  Shall we move on to our plan for rescuing Allois?  The tides wait for no man, and unless we catch ours the chances of successful completion of our mission are minimal, I think."


----------



## Scotley

Marienna makes sure everyone is fully healed. "So what's the plan she asks?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC -

Scott, what sword, would Annora like?  I guess we should see if M. would like any of the items and then if our friend, Antwoine DeVay, would buy the unwanted items to make some coin to pay Annora.  She asked for 2000 in coin, am I to assume she is asking for GP?  If so, that seems steep.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Annora is willing to take the +1 Cutlass. Remember there was 10,000 gp worth of non-magical treasure, so Annora is only asking for a fifth. Given that she is taking only one of the lesser magic items that seems more than fair. Marienna would take the Disrupting sword, as well as one of the remaining Crystals and Finn the pistol, ammo, a cure potion and the final Crystal. By my count, that leaves a Potion of Cure Serious wounds for party treasure or to sell.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> By my count, that leaves a Potion of Cure Serious wounds for party treasure or to sell.



Gnurl says, "Maybe Radoon or H'Roosh should just keep this last potion as well, since you'll most likely be on the 'front lines' and needing it quickest."


----------



## mleibrock

*Raoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna makes sure everyone is fully healed. "So what's the plan she asks?"




To M.'s checking if everyone is healed, Radoon will say, "I hate to ask but old gold tooth and that vampire sword of his nearly had me joining Rook.  I have definitely felt better."  As he says this he stands up straight so she can see what the rapier did to his chest.  Most of the blood on his shirt is his own and not Rooks.

OCC Radoon is at 9 of 58HP


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says, "Maybe Radoon or H'Roosh should just keep this last potion as well, since you'll most likely be on the 'front lines' and needing it quickest."




"I have taken one healing potion for myself, H'Roosh, would you like to have the other?  I agree the potion is not something we should let go."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Annora is willing to take the +1 Cutlass. Remember there was 10,000 gp worth of non-magical treasure, so Annora is only asking for a fifth. Given that she is taking only one of the lesser magic items that seems more than fair. Marienna would take the Disrupting sword, as well as one of the remaining Crystals and Finn the pistol, ammo, a cure potion and the final Crystal. By my count, that leaves a Potion of Cure Serious wounds for party treasure or to sell.




OCC - I missed the 10,000GP of loot somewhere, sorry.  If that is the case, you are right and I might feel inclined to give her an extra 500 to keep in her better graces.


----------



## Leif

*Did somebody say TREASURE??*

Gnurl says, "So, gentlemen, may I presume that the standard division will apply to our hard-won booty, with an allowance for Annora off the top, of course?  If so, what would the value and composition of our various shares be, praytell?  Hmmmm, by my Gnomish calculus that should be..... total of 10,000, less Annora's 2,000 .... carry the naught..... 8,000 gp to divide among the party, right?  I see myself Gnurl, H'Roosh, Radoon ..... most others have deserted us.  Finn?  So, if we count Finn then that will be 2,000 gp each.  What!  Annora gets a full share??  Wellllll....if that's what it takes to keep the peace around here, so be it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Don't forget Marienna.  If needs be, she can have my share of the monies.  I have little need of them right now, and only came in at the end of the fight."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I will be offline for the next three days or so. Once you divy up the treasure, I hope you'll decide how you want to approach the rescue of Allois. I'd like to get things moving again Monday.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Don't forget Marienna.  If needs be, she can have my share of the monies.  I have little need of them right now, and only came in at the end of the fight."



"That is kind of you, Noble H'Roosh, but I would not have you to feel slighted in any way.  I, also, will contribute an equal part with you,"  says Gnurl.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Sir H'Roosh, I propose that you and I each contribute 650 gp toward Marienna's portion.  that will give her a total of 1,300 gp, while leaving each of us with 1,350 gp.  Would you deem that to be a fair division, Mistress Marienna?"


----------



## Scotley

Marienna nods her agreement.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling ponies up*

Gnurl will pony up 650 gp to Marienna with a smile on his little face.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling's Errand*

Gnurl will pay a visit, as soon as he conveniently can do so, to Mr. Antwoine DeVay, to inquire about the difficulty of borrowing or renting a spellbook for the purpose of copying the spell _Dispel Magic_.  "Sir,"  says Gnurl, "I wonder if you might happen to know of someone who could do me a great service by allowing me to copy, for a fee, of course, _Dispel Magic_.  Likewise, I would also be very grateful if you could similarly put me on the trail of the spell _Permanency_.  Would either or both of these be within the realm of possibility?  I might be able to return the favor by providing some spells that have been most fortuitous for me, or other compensation can, of course, be arranged."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC: Sorry for the delay!

IC:

H'Roosh shrugs nonchalantly and lays his 650 gp on the table for Marienne.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Once Annora has left and we are all alone again, Radoon offers,

"Due a a grievous err in judgment on my part, or last attempt to rescue Allois failed miserably."  Radoon lays out the plans to rescue Allois and what happened in the bar.   "Now we need to come up with another plan.  Sadly I do not know all the talents of the two newcomers so I'd like to hear their thoughts as well."


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Go ahead and discuss plans before your shopping trip since the others seem to want to get going again. Antwoin gives you two names that might be of use--A fellow named Ragger Chance who lives in an old freighter and "Madame" Honeysuckle, who runs a house of ill repute built on a barge. Being a Sorcerer he can't help you himself. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]Go ahead and discuss plans before your shopping trip since the others seem to want to get going again. Antwoin gives you two names that might be of use--A fellow named Ragger Chance who lives in an old freighter and "Madame" Honeysuckle, who runs a house of ill repute built on a barge. Being a Sorcerer he can't help you himself. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC-forScotley]I'm not sure I followed you.  Do you mean that you want me to hurry and do this, or wait until later when there's a more definite break in the action? As soon as he can, Gnurl will first try looking up Ragger Chance, and ask first if it will be possible to trade spells for spells.  If that won't fly, Gnurl will see if he can sweeten the deal by offering one or more scrolls along with the spell trade (one scroll each of: _Remove Fear, Obscuring Mist, Magic Circle Against Evil_, and _Mage Armor_). to be offered one at a time in this order until a positive response is obtained.  Let me know what it will take and I'll then decide if it's worth it to Gnurl.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Well, Gnurl is in a converstation now, but let's go ahead and play out the trade with the assumption that he'll go do it as soon as plans are made. If that works for you, then I'll introduce Ragger momentarily.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Due a a grievous err in judgment on my part, or last attempt to rescue Allois failed miserably."  Radoon lays out the plans to rescue Allois and what happened in the bar.   "Now we need to come up with another plan.  Sadly I do not know all the talents of the two newcomers so I'd like to hear their thoughts as well."



Gnurl says, "I know one newcomer whom you speak of is H'Roosh.  The other, is it me?  I have been here for awhile, but I do not yet know you that well, Master Radoon.  As far as talents are concerned, I am skilled in magic spells of various sorts.  Primarily of the _Glamer_, or _Seeming_ variety, but I also have some extremely useful and choice spells that are much more centered in reality.  Do you know where young Allois is being held?  I presume that a frontal assault would be foolish and out of the question?  What sort of place is it that we will be required to enter?  Is it another ship, an island, or what?" 

[sblock=OOC, for Scotley]That works for me, we can do it as an aside while the other conversation proceeds if you don't mind.  And of course the results of the trade won't be official until after the current conversation at least.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Re-cap*

You have reason to believe that Allois is being held behind a floating wall in a compound here at Mermaid's Rest. Their is about 25' of open water on all sides of the large wood-walled compound. The wall is supported by barrel-like floats and chained together. There is a narrow floating span extending out to a gate protected by a couple of stout looking northerners in hide and fur armor. You have reason to believe the water below the compound is defended by undead sharks and baracudas. With the compound are a couple of small ships and a huge floating drydock on which two of Captain Marin's missing ships, including the Lorrainna Fare which was Allois' ship and her sister ship, Daughter of Cambre, which went down nearly a year ago. Both ships are partially disassembled and one is covered with growth suggesting it has recently been raised from the depths. There were a huge number (perhaps several hundred) of minor undead crawling all over both ships and working to strip the growth from the sunken one. In addition to this there are a few northmen, some of whom are powerful necromancers. It has been some time since the sight was last scouted, so some things may have changed.


----------



## Scotley

[Sblock=Gnurl]The Gnome wizard makes his way across Mermaid's Rest in search of Ragger Chance. The 'Rest is made up of ships of all description lashed together. In some places the streets are merely boards stretched between two adjacent decks while in other places walkways floating on barrels provide lanes for traffic. Small boats move in the narrow waterways between ships providing transport, delivery and service to the ships which serve as buildings in this strange town. It is broad daylight and the worst of the scum here is still sleeping, so Gnurl manages to get to Chance's ship without tossing a Magic Missile at anyone. A sign hangs from the mast saying 'Last Chance Saloon.' The sign is lit by continual flame at all four corners and additional magical lighting hangs about though in the bright light of day it looks a little odd. The quarter deck and foredeck of the ship seem to have been turned into gardens with tubs of vegetable and fruit plants filling the available space. A large rusty tin bucket of perhaps 20 gallons swings from the yard arm. As the waves pass the bucket swings back and forth. The bucket has numerous small perforations in it from which water drips down showering the plants on deck. At the top of the chain a small monkey with a very unnatural shade of green fur occasionally reaches down and gives the chain a push or tug to keep the bucket swinging the length of the ship. In the time Gnurl watches he's sure the bucket should have run dry, but the water continues to shower down at an unchanging rate. A stooped old Orc in a very large straw hat and overalls works in the garden. He plucks a tangerine from a small tree growing from a half barrel and tosses it up underhand to the monkey who snags it out of the air and devours it greedily. The discarded rind splashes into the water near Gnurl, but both gardener and monkey seem to be ignoring him. The stairs leading up to the main deck seem to give access to a pair of swinging door that lead into the space below the quarterdeck.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=Scotley]Gnurl approaches the gangplank, but does not set foot on the ship.  He clears his throat loudly:

"Ahem, Permission to Come Aboard, Sir?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Once Annora has left and we are all alone again, Radoon offers,
> 
> "Due a a grievous err in judgment on my part, or last attempt to rescue Allois failed miserably."  Radoon lays out the plans to rescue Allois and what happened in the bar.   "Now we need to come up with another plan.  Sadly I do not know all the talents of the two newcomers so I'd like to hear their thoughts as well."




"I work best as a mobile fighter.  My skills in other areas are somewhat limited - I don't cast spells or sneak around.  Call me in when you're ready to attack and put me in the thick of things, and I'll serve you well."


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]The orc looks at you quizically, there being no one else but the monkey on deck. He shrugs, motions the Gnome aboard, points to the doors into the cabin below. He holds up a tangerine and raises his eyebrows in question.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]The orc looks at you quizically, there being no one else but the monkey on deck. He shrugs, motions the Gnome aboard, points to the doors into the cabin below. He holds up a tangerine and raises his eyebrows in question.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]"Sorry about that, for all I knew, the monkey was a polymorphed wizard.  Thanks," Gnurl says, taking the tangerine, "What's this for?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]The old orc laughs through his few remaining teeth, "You so small, need to eat and get bigger." Still chuckling he returns to work. The monkey begins to make some racket obviously annoyed that someone else it getting fruit. The Orc tosses up an apple. 

OOC: No worries. Perhaps I didn't make it clear that this a place of business and folks are pretty casual about using walkways on boats at the 'Rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Scotley]ooc:  no sweat, if I act the fool I expect folks to laugh!


Gnurl will come onboard the ship and approach the gangway that leads below, looking for signs of inhabitants and being quite conspicuous as he does so.  "Ho, the ship! Is there a wizard in the house?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]A short wide dwarf, with a bushy vermin riden beard, comes out of the double doors, raises a chain mail kilt and starts pissing off the side of the boat. "Aye, there's a wizard aboard; its his place. He's at the end of the bar." He jerks a tumb over his shoulder in the direction of the doors.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling Gnome Wizard at Small*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]A short wide dwarf, with a bushy vermin riden beard, comes out of the double doors, raises a chain mail kilt and starts pissing off the side of the boat. "Aye, there's a wizard aboard; its his place. He's at the end of the bar." He jerks a tumb over his shoulder in the direction of the doors.[/sblock]



[sblock]Gnurl immediately drops all pretense of politeness and decorum and hurries through the doors before the dwarf can piss on him. (It ain't easy bein' short!)  Gnurl finds the bar and heads to the far end, expecting to find an unconcious wizard sprawled amongst the pretzels.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Blinking as his eyes adjust to the dimness within the bar, Gnurl spots a likely fellow at the far end of the bar. He wears a loose-fitting doublet in black adorned with silver stars. He has a neatly trimmed short gray beard. He rests on elbow on the bar, and his chin on his palm. Some unseen force turns cards in front him as he appears to play solitare without touching a card. Their are perhaps half a dozen patrons in the bar, well armed rough sorts.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Scotley]Bagger Vance, uh, "Ragger Chance, I presume? Your reputation precedes you sir., Allow myself to introduce ... myself:" { Shades of Austin Powers! } "I am Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small, and I seek an exchange of knowledge with your esteemed self.  Specifically, I am hoping to learn the mysteries of a spell that can stop, negate, or end the effects of another spell.  I am willing to compensate you fairly for this service perhaps by offering to you the same service from my not inconsiderable array of spells, or perhaps by presenting to you an item of enchantment from among my possessions, or perhaps by payment in gold.  Any combination of these would be agreeable to me, just so long as the exchange is a fair one to both of us."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock]The wizard makes a dismissive gesture and the cards collect themselves into a neat stack and glide to the edge of the bar to settle out of the way. The wizard looks Gnurl up and down, a brief process to be sure, and then nods. "I believe I can help you my diminutive friend. Please join me for a beer and lets have a look at the spells you have to trade."  He nods to the bartender, a particularly fine buxum young woman at first glance, but Gnurl's familiarity with Illusion allows him to see more. She is in fact considerably older and less comely than the magic suggests. Her short salt and pepper gray hair suggests she's well over 40 and her face and arms are pockmarked with scars suggesting a particularly disfiguring childhood illness. She brings over two mugs from a small cask keep out of sight of the other patrons, Chance's private stash no doubt.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock]The wizard makes a dismissive gesture and the cards collect themselves into a neat stack and glide to the edge of the bar to settle out of the way. The wizard looks Gnurl up and down, a brief process to be sure, and then nods. "I believe I can help you my diminutive friend. Please join me for a beer and lets have a look at the spells you have to trade."  He nods to the bartender, a particularly fine buxum young woman at first glance, but Gnurl's familiarity with Illusion allows him to see more. She is in fact considerably older and less comely than the magic suggests. Her short salt and pepper gray hair suggests she's well over 40 and her face and arms are pockmarked with scars suggesting a particularly disfiguring childhood illness. She brings over two mugs from a small cask keep out of sight of the other patrons, Chance's private stash no doubt.[/sblock]




[sblock=Sir Scotley]"Thank you, my dear!  Chance, you know it is really not fair for you to keep her real beauty hidden from your customers.  There is often a beauty in Truth that can supass the rosiest cheeks and the blondest hair... ...  Let's begin with spells of the Third Order, since that is what I have asked of you."   Gnurl will open his spell book at Chapter 3: _Lightning Bolt_ (ooc: he probably already has this one, but might as well try), _Shadow Binding _ (ooc: Gnurl will regale him with the tale of how he used this against the pirates, even without embellishing TOO much, hehe), _Major Image_ (ic: "what illusionist would be without this one?"), and _Summon Monster III_. "Would any of these be of interest to you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock]"Ah but you see the customers here know what she looks like. They just like to see what the magic can do. That's the show they pay to see. I can charge double for drinks in this places as long as I keep up the side-show." Considering the book for bit, Chance continues, "I'd be interested in the Summoning spell. For that I can trade you the dispel magic. Throw in a lesser spell I don't have and I'll supply the ink and such or we swap even and you pick up the 100 gp tab for the materials." The beer he serves Gnurl, proves to be of the finest order, rich with a slightly nutty taste. His own mug floats up untouched to his lips for a drink. He even causes a bit of foam to leap from his beard back into the glass.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just fyi, Gnurl is engages in a little side-bar, but I'm still waiting for you all to decide what to do about Allois...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Well, since Mikey is down a PC and Gnurl's little trip is to be a prequel, I think we should wait till at least Gnurl is back.  It may change our plans.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock]"Ah but you see the customers here know what she looks like. They just like to see what the magic can do. That's the show they pay to see. I can charge double for drinks in this places as long as I keep up the side-show." Considering the book for bit, Chance continues, "I'd be interested in the Summoning spell. For that I can trade you the dispel magic. Throw in a lesser spell I don't have and I'll supply the ink and such or we swap even and you pick up the 100 gp tab for the materials." The beer he serves Gnurl, proves to be of the finest order, rich with a slightly nutty taste. His own mug floats up untouched to his lips for a drink. He even causes a bit of foam to leap from his beard back into the glass.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley] "Very well, I'll just pay the 100 gold for the materials, and we have a deal:  _Moster Summoning III_ for _Dispel Magic_.  And I apologize for my earlier presumtuous remarks:  of course you know best what is expected here and what works best.  I was just rather shocked when I noticed that her face was an illusion." ooc: do I need to make any kind of roll for this, or can we help each other to kinda "take 20" on understanding the spells?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]OOC: You should roll, but I'm feeling gererous this morning, so we can assume success. Chance Chuckles, "she likes it when I do her up as more exotic stuff. She's particularly fond of the devil tale and bat wings." He continues, "Would you like another beer? I'm sorry I can't help with the other spell, I guess I like to change things around here too often to need it."  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]OOC: You should roll, but I'm feeling gererous this morning, so we can assume success. Chance Chuckles, "she likes it when I do her up as more exotic stuff. She's particularly fond of the devil tale and bat wings." He continues, "Would you like another beer? I'm sorry I can't help with the other spell, I guess I like to change things around here too often to need it."  [/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]ooc: Thanks, I'll gladly avail myself of your generosity about the rolls!   IC:"Why yes, friend Ragger, another of your excellent brews would be most agreeable, and I thank you!  Yes, I understand very well the attraction of change, it is one of the shakiest foundations of the Illusionist's art! hehe  But I was just curious to dabble in how the other Schools of Magic live.  It's not a great disapointment that you don't have that particular secret, I was mainly concerned with learning _Dispel Magic_, but I don't suppose you might know of a wizard who could put me on the trail of _Permanency_ do you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]"I know most of the mages in the 'Rest. There really aren't many with the power to use such a spell. I can't think of anyone off-hand, but I'll ask around if you like." Savoring the beer you get down to serious copying of spells. A few patrons come and go. 
While not busy, the bar seems to have steady traffic and given the steep prices, Ragger likely makes a decent living here. Once he pauses to cast a continual flame on a lantern for a fee. Soon your work is done. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Last Remark to RC, End of a Prequel. Back to Chapter One,  Enter:  Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=Scotley]To Chance: "I would greatly appreciate it if you would check around for me, please, Sir.  I'll check back in with you the next time I am able.  Or, perhaps there is another way that you could get a message to me?"   Gnurl will stroke Featherwind's head and say, "Perhaps you have a feathered friend who could speak to my Featherwind?"[/sblock]
"So, friend Radoon, what is your wise, reasoned opinion about how we should set about rescuing young Allois Marin?"  Gnurl plops down heavily in a seat and begins to clean his fingernails with his dagger.  Featherwind's eyelids look very heavy and she exhibits an intensely bored countenance.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley]To Chance: "I would greatly appreciate it if you would check around for me, please, Sir.  I'll check back in with you the next time I am able.  Or, perhaps there is another way that you could get a message to me?"   Gnurl will stroke Featherwind's head and say, "Perhaps you have a feathered friend who could speak to my Featherwind?"[/sblock]
> "So, friend Radoon, what is your wise, reasoned opinion about how we should set about rescuing young Allois Marin?"  Gnurl plops down heavily in a seat and begins to clean his fingernails with his dagger.  Featherwind's eyelids look very heavy and she exhibits an intensely bored countenance.




"To be honest, I'd like to hear everyone's ideas.  You alls first and then my crews as well.  I am  wondering if there are any human tradesmen that board the ship during the day and leave at night.  I am sure we might be able to buy some information if we were to find one who has a lot of kids at home."


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "To be honest, I'd like to hear everyone's ideas.  You alls first and then my crews as well.  I am  wondering if there are any human tradesmen that board the ship during the day and leave at night.  I am sure we might be able to buy some information if we were to find one who has a lot of kids at home."



"Well, personally, the planning of an assault, whether naval or overland, is not exactly within my realm of expertise.  I might be able to offer some suggestions regarding the finer points of such a plan, such as spell support and things like that, but I am very much out of my element when it comes to creating such a plan from scratch,"   says Gnurl.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> There were a huge number (perhaps several hundred) of minor undead crawling all over both ships and working to strip the growth from the sunken one. In addition to this there are a few northmen, some of whom are powerful necromancers. It has been some time since the sight was last scouted, so some things may have changed.




"Leaving several hundred for me . . . even at my best I could not handle so many.  Perhaps with a little makeup and a spell or two my skin color will allow me to pass as one of the undead creatures you mention.  I may be able to get inside undetected and open a door for you.  Failing that, I am an excellent swimmer.  I don't know exactly what sort of monstrous creatures guard the ocean access to the place, but I am willing to test my skills against them if need be."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Frankly, all this talk of undead creatures underwater is making me wish that I knew a _water breathing_ spell!  I don't suppose one of you gents would be able to teach me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Not me - I cast no spells."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OK guys, it's time to get this moving along.  Radoon restates his plan, "Does anyone have any ideas?  I'd like to send a couple of us to wander around the entrance to the Lorainne Fare and see what artisans work the ship and catch one as he leaves and make him an offer he can't refuse in order to gain what information we can.  Any other ideas?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I guess that'll work for me.  But I'm not too good a roughing people up, ya know?"

OOC:  In case you didn't know or forgot, Scotley's been on vacation since last Sunday or Monday.  I'm sorta expecting him to get back tomorrow.  Mike thinks he's going to meet us at the lake next weekend, so he'll surely be back by next Saturday, I guess.  Anyway, my point was that it's not necessarily our fault that things haven't been moving at a very good clip here, lately.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: H'Roosh's Ideas




			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Leaving several hundred for me . . . even at my best I could not handle so many.  Perhaps with a little makeup and a spell or two my skin color will allow me to pass as one of the undead creatures you mention.  I may be able to get inside undetected and open a door for you.  Failing that, I am an excellent swimmer.  I don't know exactly what sort of monstrous creatures guard the ocean access to the place, but I am willing to test my skills against them if need be."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerlig*

Ok, here are a few more of Gnurl's ideas:

"If we wait another day, and I can memorize some different spells, I can summon a "Medium" Water Elemental, and that may be able to either cause some serious damage to one of their ships, cause a major distraction to allow us to slip in, or it might be able to take us inside a big air bubble under the water and past their defenses, and then put us on a deck of a ship or on land where they won't be looking for us.  I'm really not sure if an elemental can do that "air trick" I mentioned, but it seems like it may be halfway plausible, I hope?

"Another idea depends upon there being some sort of pervasive magical spell in place on these ships, which is not all that far fetched an idea, is it?  Anyway, I was thinking that a targeted dispel magic might just really mess something up for the bad guys.  But first, I'd want to know more about any magic that I might dispel, and whether doing so could endanger Allois, too.

"My third and last idea for the moment is to slip up to the ships and cast scorching ray on a few of their ships just a few feet above the waterline.  If we can get some of their ships to catch fire, I can pretty much guarantee that most of their attention will be focused on putting out the fires.  This idea also has the drawback that it could potentially endanger Allois, unless we can find out the specifics of his location."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"The more I think about it, the more I tend to favor the elemental idea.  Let me go ahead and memorize the summoning spell tomorrow, and, if nothing else, I'll summon a water elemental so we can talk to him and see just how crazy that idea is, anyway."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"The water elemental sounds like a great way for us to get onboard.  Go ahead and summon him when you can so we can talk and see what possibilities there are."

If we have someone in the crows nest will they be able to see over the wall?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, One Water Elemental coming up*

ooc: having a plan in place, Gnurl will glance over his spell book at Monster Summoning III to begin getting psyched up to study and memorize the spell first thing in the morning.  Then, I guess it's off to beddy-bye for Gnurly-boo.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: If you bring the Rumpled Bedsheet fairly close to the wall a man on the crows nest can see a good portion of the compound beyond the wall.


----------



## Leif

*On his way to bed, Gnurl Whiskerling...*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: If you bring the Rumpled Bedsheet fairly close to the wall a man on the crows nest can see a good portion of the compound beyond the wall.



Gnurl will swing by the wheelhouse and have a word with the helmsman,  "Mr. LaForge, make your position 100 yards outside yon wall, maybe a bit closer, I don't know, and Number One, why don't you go aloft and see what can be seen within that compound?  LaForge, follow Number One's position instructions until he can see what's in there.  I'll be below snoozing and studying spells."  Ok, NOW Gnurl gets some shut-eye.

OOC:  Sorry, Cap'n Radoon.  Don't mean to usurp your position, just trying to keep things moving along here.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl will swing by the wheelhouse and have a word with the helmsman,  "Mr. LaForge, make your position 100 yards outside yon wall, maybe a bit closer, I don't know, and Number One, why don't you go aloft and see what can be seen within that compound?  LaForge, follow Number One's position instructions until he can see what's in there.  I'll be below snoozing and studying spells."  Ok, NOW Gnurl gets some shut-eye.
> 
> OOC:  Sorry, Cap'n Radoon.  Don't mean to usurp your position, just trying to keep things moving along here.




OCC - No offense taken.  Interesting to see if the crew listens to Gnurl?  I agree with the call though. 

IC - If we are not blasted by anything, I'd like to anchor here and ask those on watch to see if any human artisans or craftsmen enter and leave on a daily basis.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling talking in his sleep?*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - No offense taken.  Interesting to see if the crew listens to Gnurl?  I agree with the call though.




ooc:  Thanks for your support!

ic:  Gnurl tosses and turns as he has a nightmare of being pursued through his burrow by a p.o.'ed monkey:  "No, no, no!  I didn't mean spank YOU!!"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I asked if the consensus was to bring the ship in for a look and no one argued. It is unlikely that the crew would obey an order from the Gnome, but Terry passes the word and soon the Rumpled Bedsheet is underway.

The ship makes its way around the 'Rest without incident and makes a pass going halfway around the complex behind the floating wall. Soon the crewman makes his way down to from the crows' next to report. He looks rather pale. Within the wall is large floating dry-dock with a two story building on it and two ships one partly disassembled and the other almost completely stripped down to the ribs. The pieces of both ships are carefully laid out and marked with some sort of runes. The crewman has served Captain Marin for some years and is sure the two ships are the Lorraina Fare and the Daughter of Cambre which have been lost. A tarp covers part of the dry-dock and from the crow's nest it was impossible to see what might be under it. There is also a sleek yacht, a small boat and an even smaller rowboat tied up within. Things fairly quiet within the wall just now with a few guards patrolling the walls and the roof of the building as well as a handful of workmen around the ships on the dry dock. There is no sign of the large number of undead seen previously as now there are only perhaps a dozen zombies working to move some pieces around on the dock. That is quite enough for the crewman. There was also another large ship previously seen afloat within the wall that seems to have sailed elsewhere.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Well crap, I hope Allois has not been moved with the other ship.

What time of day is this Scott?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Mid-Afternoon


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will endeavor to make himself look even smaller than he really is, and stay well out of the crews way.  He's just waiting for someone to tell him what to do now.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"I am afraid we may have missed Allois if he was here, but that definitely is the Lorraina Fare.  I am in favor of headed in at dusk if activity levels beyond the wall do not change."

Scott,

If we pull up right next to the wall, how far up would we need to climb?


----------



## Scotley

The walls are not very tall, only about 12'. They will prove to be a fairly minor obstacle.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The walls are not very tall, only about 12'. They will prove to be a fairly minor obstacle.



Easy for YOU to say!  I'm a widdle feller!


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling - Undead Slayer*

Before the group goes into harms way, Gnurl would like to say, "Fellows, before we get into combat with undead creatures who are much nastier than these zombies that we've been seeing, I need to use my Runestaff to put a spell on the melee weapon of our fiercest warrior.  I can do that twice each day, if need be, but I'd really kinda like to sometimes use my most powerful spells instead of using the arcane energy to power the runestaff.  As good as that rod can be, my spells can be even better, sometimes, but not against undead."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon instruct the crew to have the sheet sail past the wall just a few hundred feet and assign one of the crew to perch in the crows nest and watch the compound.  Radoon will ask the "officers" to below deck to the meeting quarters.


----------



## Scotley

The ships moves as ordered and Terry and Marienna go into the wardroom as requested.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling - Another Question*

Gnurl says, "Since we know that we'll be facing undead, why are we planning to begin the assault at dusk, when our ally the sun is just going down?  The most powerful undead may well be much less dangerous in sunlight, and while we may well be below decks and out of direct sunlight, it still seems to me to be safer to at least be able to retreat to sunlight if we need to do so."

OOC:  In fact, Gnurl is not so sure that he will be going forth to assault any undead at dusk, at night, or even if it is very cloudy!  You guys do what seems right to you, but Gnurl isn't just chomping at the bit to join your suicide mission.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Your point is well taken, my friend and rest assured I value every man's life and want to take advantage of every possible asset.

Let's make some definite plans now.  It seems something beyond the wall has changed and I fear it may mean Allois has been moved or even killed.  If that is the case, there is definitely no need to rush in.  I am having the crew keep watch from the crow's nest all night to see if there are any changes during the night.  I am particularly interested in seeing if any humans come into the compound at morning and leave at days end.  If this is the case, this would allow us an exceptional opportunity to purchase information.  If not, I think creating a hole in the wall would allow enough of a distraction that we could enter from the opposite side possibly unnoticed to explore the remaining vessels."

OCC - Scott,  what is the structural makeup of the wall, at least what can we tell from the outside and see of the other side from the crow's nest?  If we purchased a canon would it blow a hole in the wall, at least would it if there is no magical barrier?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl says, "So let us now survey the contours of the wall of ships and see where the best locations are for both the distraction and the breach of which you speak, Radoon.  Then we can withdraw, since it will already be far into the night by the time we finish doing so, and we should take tomorrow and tomorrow evening to rest as well, and then we will be better prepared to make the final assault on the following morning.   Does this sound reasonable?  Poor Allois has been waiting for so long already that I do not think that another day will matter as far as he is concerned, but if someone has information to the contrary, then this would be a fine time to share it with us!  And an extra day may favor our endeavor greatly in some unexpected way as well."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"I agree that taking the time to prepare well should only benefit us - especially given the number of undead we've seen in the compound.  Gnurl, your suggestion of waiting until the day after tomorrow seems good to me, and I like the idea of breaching the wall where we are NOT going in as a distraction as well, Radoon."


----------



## Lou

*Inquiries about the "Rumpled Bedsheet"*

Towards evening, a heavily armed man dressed in dark brown, accompanied by a small humanoid wearing a yellow-green saffron cloak riding a solid tan riding dog, is seen leaving Salty Bills for the docks.  They make inquiries about the "Rumpled Bedsheet" and arrive at its empty berth.  Not seeing the ship, they return to Salty Bills before retiring to an inn for the night.

[sblock=Scotley]Mingo decides that with the ship absent they should clean up a bit from their journey before finding Radoon and Finn Hunter to inquire about the events at the Masque.  Mingo will return to Salty Bills and ask Annora to recommend an inn for the night, telling her that the ship is not at dock presently, but they will return to the berth the next morning.  At the inn, Mingo and Anson will get ajoining rooms, if possible. Mingo will survey her supplies, clean her armor and weapons, bathe, brush her hair, and pray for spells.  Anson will bathe, clean his armor and weapons, brush Mig's coat, and pray for his spells.  Early the next morning, Mingo, Anson, and Mig will eat a light breakfast at the inn and head back to the dock to the berth of the "Rumpled Bedsheet".
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The wall is made of pontoons supporting a simple wooden wall. It is fairly thin. Think of it more as a privacy fence than a true defensive wall. The sections are linked together with chains. The cannons of this world are very small, really just over-sized blunderbusses. The Rumpled Bedsheet is equiped with a few. The 'gunpowder' is semi-magical in nature and has a critical mass. If you get very much of it together it explodes. That makes it nearly impossible to make large bombs or load heavy cannon. Finn, who's player is sadly absent is fairly adept at working with the stuff and can produce a small bomb that could blow a little hole in the wall. It might make a hole big enough for Gnurl to slip through if the damage roll is high enough.


----------



## Scotley

To Mingo Annora recommends an inn that was once a luxury liner. She gets a rather wistful look in her eye as she talks about the place. She also says that if she sees anyone from the 'Bedsheet' she'll tell them you are looking for them. Mingo soon finds that the 'best' inn at Mermaid's Rest is somewhat run down, but reasonably comfortable. The galley of the large old ship is also the 'best' restaurant at the 'Rest.' As you make your way around the 'Rest you note that there are several people of questionable character eyeing your little party. The denizens of Mermaid's Rest are largely thieves, pirates, and cutthroats and the place's reputation is well deserved, especially after dark.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Thanks for the info on the wall, Scott.  

IC - "I still think if we have the crew of the Sheet attack the wall, it will cause most inside to come and defend that portion.  Heck, we could take a card from Michael Storm's deck and burn the wall in that section.  Either way, it will allow the rest of us to hopefully enter unnoticed.  Marianne, would you mind staying here on the ship and leading the crew in the distraction?  Your healing will be sorely missed if the away party runs into trouble but I feel better leaving our ship to someone that can handle themselves and that the crew respects."

I don't mind waiting for a day or two, but am unsure why we are doing so."  To Gnurl, "Is the delay so you may recover spells, which is a great reason if it is so." 

OCC - If anyone is not at full HP, please let M. know so they may be at max HP when we begin this battle.  Also as of yet we are not aware of Louis' character and I am unsure even if we were we would involve him with this fight as this juncture with trust being crucial.  Maybe if he were to enter the fight once we are on the inside of the wall might be a great way for him to join and gain our trust?  Just a thought.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co. the next morning*

After dawn the next morning, the same heavily armed man dressed in dark brown, leading a solid tan riding dog with a small humanoid in a yellow-green saffron cloak riding, walks along the docks towards the berth of the "Rumpled Bedsheet".

OOC:  Our DM holds the key to the next move, as a matter of timing.  Has Annora seen anyone from the ship to pass word?  Is the ship docked when they arrive?  If the assault is underway, do Mingo & Co. see the ship at the compound while walking?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> IC - "I still think if we have the crew of the Sheet attack the wall, it will cause most inside to come and defend that portion.  Heck, we could take a card from Michael Storm's deck and burn the wall in that section.  Either way, it will allow the rest of us to hopefully enter unnoticed.  Marianne, would you mind staying here on the ship and leading the crew in the distraction?  Your healing will be sorely missed if the away party runs into trouble but I feel better leaving our ship to someone that can handle themselves and that the crew respects."
> 
> I don't mind waiting for a day or two, but am unsure why we are doing so."  To Gnurl, "Is the delay so you may recover spells, which is a great reason if it is so."
> 
> OCC - If anyone is not at full HP, please let M. know so they may be at max HP when we begin this battle.  Also as of yet we are not aware of Louis' character and I am unsure even if we were we would involve him with this fight as this juncture with trust being crucial.  Maybe if he were to enter the fight once we are on the inside of the wall might be a great way for him to join and gain our trust?  Just a thought.



"The delay is in part to recover spells, but also because I don't think it's very smart to go fight undead at nighttime." OOC:  The reason why I want to wait an extra day is so that maybe we can figure out a way to hook up with our extra muscle, which can only help our chances.  Back In Character:  "Hey, I sure would like to ask somebody at the 'Rest if they've seen anyone coming or going from that place.  Why don't we go say 'hello' to Annora and Marienna before we commit suicide?"


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I'm gonna review Gnurl's memorized spells right now, and possibly make changes.  Just so y'all know....

OOC:  Done now!  I thought I had it before, but I had not memorized Monster Summoning III, so I had to put that spell back on the Bill O' Fare twice.  Being out here on the water makes me want to be able to conjure up a water elemental, should the need arise....  Guess this should have gone in the other thread.  Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry guys, been extra busy today. Will try to get a proper post up tonight.


----------



## Scotley

Nothing seems to change in the compound during the night. No party of workmen enters or leaves. However, the pointing and conversing of the guards makes it clear that the inhabitants and noticed the 'Bedsheet loitering near the compound. While there is no obvious response to your presence as yet, given the attacks you've received so far it seems likely that something will eventually happen. During the night, at Terry's direction the Bedsheet begins to follow a less obvious course around the 'Rest. By weaving around the collection of ships and docks he hopes to make it harder for the enemy, whoever they are, to mount an attack. He does circle in near the compound periodically to keep an eye on things. At dawn the next morning the lookout in the crow's nest reports a heavily armed man dressed in dark brown, leading a solid tan riding dog with a small humanoid in a yellow-green saffron cloak riding in walking up and down the dock at the 'Bedsheet's birth. He is staring at the ship as it passes.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Well I suppose we should go see what the knucklehead in the saffron cloak wants.  H"roosh, would you mind going with me?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling  --  While we've got some time....*

OOC:  On this present day of rest before we make the assault, Gnurl will go on deck amidships and cast Summon Monster III to conjure a water elemental.  (He gots a few questions for the critter....)  When it answers Gnurl's call:

"I was thinking about a course of action, and I want you to tell me whether you can do it, and whether you will do it if I so command:  Can you take me inside a bubble of air underwater so that I can breathe while you transport me from place to place under the water?  My spell only lasts 54 seconds, so it would be necessary for you to get me back into the air a second or two prior to that.  So to summarize my questions:
1.  can you do this at all?  2.  if you can, could you take me and 2 halflings and 1 human at the same time?  3.  How far could you take us in the time allotted?  4.  How far could you take just me?  5.  Would it make any difference in your answers if I also summoned an air elemental to help you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Well I suppose we should go see what the knucklehead in the saffron cloak wants.  H'Roosh, would you mind going with me?"




"Ready when you are, Captain."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon calls for the ship to dock in it's berth.  H'Roosh and Radoon will exit to meet the stranger.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The meet and greet is all up to you guys. I'm just along for the ride...


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl wasn't invited to meet and greet, so he'll stay on the ship and do his water elemental summoning while they're gone.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon calls for the ship to dock in it's berth.  H'Roosh and Radoon will exit to meet the stranger.




A they reach the edge of the dock, the small humanoid has left the saddle of the riding dog and stands in front of the man and the dog, presenting herself.  Recognizing H'Roosh as a member of a water race, Mingo bows slightly, "Blessings be upon you in the name of Istishia, the Water Lord.  We are all made of water, may the water purify us."

Straightening herself, she continues, "I am Mingo Frasse, a Wayward Warden of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider.  I wish to speak with Masters you, Captain Radoon, and Master Finn Hunter.  I was told by Annora at Salty Bills that they are aboard. about the strange undead you fought recently.  Your bravery in saving people from these undead speak highly of you.  News of your valor is spreading outward from here."  

Mingo will then face the two expectantly.

Mingo stands 3 feet tall with a slim build.  She has long black hair with a blue-green sheen in the sunlight.  Her skin is pale, and she has large black eyes.  She is dressed in light blue, wearing armor under her yellow-green saffron cloak.  He round darkwood shield has the image of a cornucopeia on it.  A small silver shield with a cornucopeia hangs on her neck.  Mingo wears two small daggers on her belt.  A closer look shows black pearl earrings set in silver and several rings on her fingers.

The man dressed in dark brown is over twice Mingo's height and appears human.  He wears a breastplate and carrys two swords at his belt with a composite long bow and quiver over his shoulder.  He is clean shaven and has a squarish face topped with curly dark hair.  The solid tan dog sits on the dock with a military saddle on its back.  The dog is larger than Mingo and many times her weight.

OOC:  Island Empire Characters are here.

I admit to stealing part of the Istishia greeting off the Internet.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Radiant Sun*

As morning breaks fair a heavy frigate some 45 feet in the beam and 120  feet long sails towards the "Rest" Catching a look at it from a glass one would see a ship constructed of teak which has been highlly polished and laqured so as to glow. It's single sail is made of heavy black silk upon which a a silver and golden sun can be seen  Two smaller post can be seen both in front of in behind the main mast upon which rest two heavy silver and gold ship's laterns (two per mast..one port/one starboard).  The crew is oddly dressed though with half being in tradionaly sailor's attire of breeches and shirts while the other half appear to be in short working robes. Oddly enough to the observer the seem to work in pairs of one robed figure and one sailor type. To the sharp eye, glints of steel can be seen from marine guards pacing it's deck with long spears and the fighting platforms in the mast appear to be manned with crossbowmen. Closing in on the main port two broad penneats break from the mast followed by a series of convential signal flags. The top most penneat is that of the Church while the one underneath is a black field with a silver/gold sunburst. The signal flags read "Attention "Rumpled Bedsheet" urgently request a meeting at the earliest convience, please reply by same sign or by signal gun"

The ship continues it's course until it reaches the main pier/dock area of "The Rest". As mooring lines are attached and the gangplank lowered a squad of five marines come onto the pier area. Two stand to either side of the gangplank, one goes to both the bow and stern leaving the fifth man, obivious a non com, to be the rover. A simple observation shows another squad ready to respond on the main deck to any altercation as well as the crosbowmen in the fighting platforms. 

When the posting of the guard has been completed a party of five depart the ship and move along the main dock areas posting notices. The notices read.."Those whishing to attend services may do so each day at both 9am and 3pm aboard the "Radiant Sun"  Further, should healing or aid be needed then those wishing the help of the Church may request such aid at anytime" Having posted the notices, the party returns to the ship.

OCC: I need the link to the rogues's gallery so i can post Geoffrey which should be thursday when i get my memory stick back.

OCC: The changes are in color.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl is amazed by this odd, slightly frightening new ship that has appeared.  He looks questioningly at the sailor waving two signal flags in some peculiar series of signs.

OOC: are they in range of a Message cantrip?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The rogues' gallery for this game can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=123371

When such an obvious sign of officialdom as the Radiant Sun arrives at Mermaid's Rest, some dozen vessels of dubious ownership and purpose beat a hasty departure in the opposite direction. 

OOC: The ship is in range of a message cantrip.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl's message to 'The Radiant Sun'*

ooc:  forgive me, Kind Mr. DM, but I had to fudge a little bit for this.  Didn't have Message memorized before, so I switched one.  Ooops!  Ouch!  Hey!! ok, ok, ok, I'll never do it again!  sheesh

ic:  Gnurl weaves arcane energy into a short _Message_ that he transmits across to the deck of the 'Radiant Sun':   "Ahoy, Radiant Sun!  I don't understand your signal flags, but we are friendly and our captain would seek a parlay with your captain"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Radiant Sun*

As the messeage reaches to the decks of the "Radiant Sun" a voice sends back "All are welcome aboard this ship or if you need aid we will come to you" after a brief pause another messeage is sent.."The signal flags read...."Attention "Rumpled Bedsheet" urgently request a meeting at the earliest convience, please reply by same sign or by signal gun"......do you perhaps know where my Lord may find this ship"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> A they reach the edge of the dock, the small humanoid has left the saddle of the riding dog and stands in front of the man and the dog, presenting herself.  Recognizing H'Roosh as a member of a water race, Mingo bows slightly, "Blessings be upon you in the name of Istishia, the Water Lord.  We are all made of water, may the water purify us."
> 
> Straightening herself, she continues, "I am Mingo Frasse, a Wayward Warden of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider.  I wish to speak with Masters Radoon and Finn Hunter.  I was told by Annora at Salty Bills that they are aboard."
> 
> Mingo will then face the two expectantly.
> 
> Mingo stands 3 feet tall with a slim build.  She has long black hair with a blue-green sheen in the sunlight.  Her skin is pale, and she has large black eyes.  She is dressed in light blue, wearing armor under her yellow-green saffron cloak.  He round darkwood shield has the image of a cornucopeia on it.  A small silver shield with a cornucopeia hangs on her neck.  Mingo wears two small daggers on her belt.  A closer look shows black pearl earrings set in silver and several rings on her fingers.
> 
> The man dressed in dark brown is over twice Mingo's height and appears human.  He wears a breastplate and carrys two swords at his belt with a composite long bow and quiver over his shoulder.  He is clean shaven and has a squarish face topped with curly dark hair.  The solid tan dog sits on the dock with a military saddle on its back.  The dog is larger than Mingo and many times her weight.
> 
> OOC:  Island Empire Characters are here.




The "Sheet glides into its berth and two men deboard to meet the strangers.  One is a 50 some year old male, aging well. Gray hair, loose fitting plaid shirt and woolen pants.  He seems to carry only two daggers, one on each hip.  As this older fellow walks down the plank, he looks at the other questioningly.

OCC - I will give Mike time to chime in here.

As Radoon is about 1/2 way down to meet the stranger he hears, "Captain!!" ring out from the crow's nest.  As he looks to his sailor he sees the sailor is pointing to a ship off in the distance.  "She is asking to meet with us, she says it's urgent!"


Radoon will look at H"Roosh, "Seems we are in high demand today."  To the sailor, "Run up the 'come aboard' flag.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - Chiming In*

H'Roosh is tall and muscular (6'5", 225 lbs). His skin is a very pale green, his eyes the green of the sea, and his hair is the dark green of a healthy kelp bed. He wears his hair shaved around the sides and back, but this is normally difficult to see because he wears it so long from the top that it hangs down to the middle of his back. He is festooned with beautiful tattoos. A sea turtle almost completely covers his chest and abdomen, a kraken hides his back and its tentacles wrap around him and twine down his arms from his shoulders to the backs of his hands. The serpentine bodies of twin sea dragons start at his hips and spiral sinuously down his legs, ending on the tops of his feet. Finally, rarely seen is the tattoo of a shark's lower jaw and teeth which extends from temple to temple around the back of his head.

H'Roosh wears a pair of cotton/canvas trews, loose fitting and hanging to mid-calf. They are held up with a simple rope belt. His torso is covered by a sharkskin vest.  His 'ornamentation' consists of simple leather bracers and greaves, a plain leather headband (worn under his hair so that it shows only across his forehead), and a torc made of silver set with a large jade sea turtle. He also wears a thick ring fashioned from a solid piece of jade and carved in intricate cloud patterns.

He carries no visible weapons.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling. OOC*

Gnurl takes careful note of the signals and flags being used for ship-to-ship communication.  He is beginning to lay the ground work that will culminate in 1 or 2 ranks of Profession (sailor) at his next level.  And he also would like to being familliarizing himself with the ship's steering controls and charts in preparation for adding a rank or 3 of Profession (navigator) as well.


----------



## Lou

*Your move*

OOC:  Post 1565 has been undated to take Mingo's knowledge of Captain Radoon's title and presence into account.  I believe it's Radoon's turn.


----------



## mleibrock

Lou said:
			
		

> A they reach the edge of the dock, the small humanoid has left the saddle of the riding dog and stands in front of the man and the dog, presenting herself.  Recognizing H'Roosh as a member of a water race, Mingo bows slightly, "Blessings be upon you in the name of Istishia, the Water Lord.  We are all made of water, may the water purify us."
> 
> Straightening herself, she continues, "I am Mingo Frasse, a Wayward Warden of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider.  I wish to speak with Masters you, Captain Radoon, and Master Finn Hunter.  I was told by Annora at Salty Bills that they are aboard. about the strange undead you fought recently.  Your bravery in saving people from these undead speak highly of you.  News of your valor is spreading outward from here."
> 
> Mingo will then face the two expectantly.
> 
> Mingo stands 3 feet tall with a slim build.  She has long black hair with a blue-green sheen in the sunlight.  Her skin is pale, and she has large black eyes.  She is dressed in light blue, wearing armor under her yellow-green saffron cloak.  He round darkwood shield has the image of a cornucopeia on it.  A small silver shield with a cornucopeia hangs on her neck.  Mingo wears two small daggers on her belt.  A closer look shows black pearl earrings set in silver and several rings on her fingers.
> 
> The man dressed in dark brown is over twice Mingo's height and appears human.  He wears a breastplate and carrys two swords at his belt with a composite long bow and quiver over his shoulder.  He is clean shaven and has a squarish face topped with curly dark hair.  The solid tan dog sits on the dock with a military saddle on its back.  The dog is larger than Mingo and many times her weight.
> 
> OOC:  Island Empire Characters are here.
> 
> I admit to stealing part of the Istishia greeting off the Internet.




Radoon greets Mingo with a simple nod and to her compliment, "I had a lot of help" 
"Finn is not available at the moment", looking to H'Roosh, "This is my friend H'Roosh, another of the Sheet's officers."  Looking to the entire party, "please come aboard to discuss your business."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon greets Mingo with a simple nod and to her compliment, "I had a lot of help"
> "Finn is not available at the moment", looking to H'Roosh, "This is my friend H'Roosh, another of the Sheet's officers."  Looking to the entire party, "please come aboard to discuss your business."




Turning partially towards Anson and Mig, Mingo states, "This big person is my travelling companion Anson, and this is his guard dog Mig.  May they accompany me aboard, Captain Radoon?"


----------



## mleibrock

Lou said:
			
		

> Turning partially towards Anson and Mig, Mingo states, "This big person is my travelling companion Anson, and this is his guard dog Mig.  May they accompany me aboard, Captain Radoon?"




"Certainly"

Radoon will motion for H'Roosh to lead the way aboard and he will follow the entire group.  Once they are onboard, he will instruct the nearest crew member to take up the plank and state, "Let me know when a representative from the Radiant Sun has arrived.  Also please have Marianne, Gnurl and Terry joins us in the boardroom."  He will then take the lead and lead the party to the boardroom.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Once they are onboard,




Once onboard, Mingo addresses Anson and rubs Mig behind the ears as they walk, "Don't worry, you'll get used to it.  At least this ship is docked."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Once below Radoon will say, "I would like to wait until the rest of the officers are present before we begin discussing business."  Radoon will make pleasant small talk until the others arrive.  "Where are your from that you have heard of our misadventures?  What breed of dog is this, it is like nothing I have seen..."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Once below Radoon will say, "I would like to wait until the rest of the officers are present before we begin discussing business."  Radoon will make pleasant small talk until the others arrive.  "Where are your from that you have heard of our misadventures?  What breed of dog is this, it is like nothing I have seen..."




Anson will sit on the outside with Mingo on the inside.  Anson speaks, "Mig is a Boerboel, a breed from the Mastiff line.  The purer the breed, the more solid the color.  Most Boerboels are trained as guard dogs.  They are very family-friendly, unlike attack dogs.  Mig is a specially trained riding dog.  Mig and I like to track together across solid ground."  Anson frowns as he mentions land.

Mingo grins as Anson frowns, "Captain, H'Roosh, you will have to forgive Anson.  He is not as comfortable on water as we are.  He was much happier in the mountains.

If you have encountered many 'people,' I suppose 'little people' to you, you may recognize the cornucopeia as the symbol of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider, the high deity of my people.  I am a Wayward Warden, one who travels around helping people in need.  We have recently left the mountains of Lanbadrig in the Sword Shield Arm headed for the Wheelands when people on-board ship fleeing the 'Rest spoke of being rescued from strange undead that controlled their minds."

Mingo grows grim as she reflects on her own words, "We came to see if there are any more of these undead."  At this point, Mingo pulls a silver ball out of her pocket and begins rolling it around in her hands.  As she rolls the ball, her mood lightens.

"Captain Radoon, did you destroy all of the undead?"

OOC:  I'm getting a little ahead of myself.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Answering the Response*

Soon after the Rumpled Bedsheet raises it's signal flags as response follows "Lord Vasa will arrive with a party of two within the hour" followed by the signal "Due you require any assistance?"

Forty minutes after the response, a party of three descend the walkway of the "Radiant Sun" Reaching the pier proper, the posted guards assume snap to attention and salute the group. The group then makes it way towards the "Rumpled Bedsheet" staying in the center of the walkway. As it nears it is obivious the lead figure is "Lord Vasa" and the idividuals to either side are simply an escourt. In appeareance Lord Vasa is 6'0 in height and perhaps about 150 pounds in weight and looks to be in his late twenites perhaps early thirties. His hair is raven black under which there is a pair of piercing emerald green eyes. Despite the title he is dressed rather simply in black breeches of linen with a snowy white linen shirt. A sleevless long coat of black linen (think or boromirs half coat in the FOTR) completes the outfit. The only visable weapon carried is that of a heavy mace located on his left side. The only vain thing about his entire ensemble is his jewlery. The cuff links on his shirt are of silver and gold with the "Radiant Sun" signet.   On his left hand is a heavy antique signet pinkey ring made of gold nex to a heavy plain gold band with a small oval depeticting two entwing trees while this right hand has a heavy obsidian stone etched in gold ruine set ontop of a heavy gold band also etched with ruins.

Arriving at the gangplank entrance of the "Rumpled Bedsheet" he pauses briefly with a look of visiable curiosity and some what disbelife. He then stands to attention and places his hand over his heart in slaute to the "Bedsheet's" colors and announces in a rich tenor voice."Captain Vasa of the Radiant Sun request permisson to come aboard.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Anson will sit on the outside with Mingo on the inside.  Anson speaks, "Mig is a Boerboel, a breed from the Mastiff line.  The purer the breed, the more solid the color.  Most Boerboels are trained as guard dogs.  They are very family-friendly, unlike attack dogs.  Mig is a specially trained riding dog.  Mig and I like to track together across solid ground."  Anson frowns as he mentions land.
> 
> Mingo grins as Anson frowns, "Captain, H'Roosh, you will have to forgive Anson.  He is not as comfortable on water as we are.  He was much happier in the mountains.
> 
> If you have encountered many 'people,' I suppose 'little people' to you, you may recognize the cornucopeia as the symbol of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider, the high deity of my people.  I am a Wayward Warden, one who travels around helping people in need.  We have recently left the mountains of Lanbadrig in the Sword Shield Arm headed for the Wheelands when people on-board ship fleeing the 'Rest spoke of being rescued from strange undead that controlled their minds."
> 
> Mingo grows grim as she reflects on her own words, "We came to see if there are any more of these undead."  At this point, Mingo pulls a silver ball out of her pocket and begins rolling it around in her hands.  As she rolls the ball, her mood lightens.
> 
> "Captain Radoon, did you destroy all of the undead?"
> 
> OOC:  I'm getting a little ahead of myself.




OCC - Radoon is filling in as capt for right now.

"As long as there are places like this with sorcerers who need lackeys, there will be undead.  I fear there will be more than enough for all of us to dispatch, if that is what you are into."

At this point, I am assuming the rest of the "officers" have joined us.  Once all assembled, Radoon will make introductions, "Mingo, Anson," gesturing to each as he mentions the name, "This is Marianne (last name?), Terry Lockspar, Gnurl Whiskerling and you have already met H'Roosh."  

OCC - Did I forget anyone?

"Now, what is it you would like to discuss?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Soon after the Rumpled Bedsheet raises it's signal flags as response follows "Lord Vasa will arrive with a party of two within the hour" followed by the signal "Due you require any assistance?"
> 
> Forty minutes after the response, a party of three descend the walkway of the "Radiant Sun" Reaching the pier proper, the posted guards assume snap to attention and salute the group. The group then makes it way towards the "Rumpled Bedsheet" staying in the center of the walkway. As it nears it is obivious the lead figure is "Lord Vasa" and the idividuals to either side are simply an escourt. In appeareance Lord Vasa is 6'0 in height and perhaps about 150 pounds in weight and looks to be in his late twenites perhaps early thirties. His hair is raven black under which there is a pair of piercing emerald green eyes. Despite the title he is dressed rather simply in black breeches of linen with a snowy white linen shirt. A sleevless long coat of black linen (think or boromirs half coat in the FOTR) completes the outfit. The only visable weapon carried is that of a heavy mace located on his left side. The only vain thing about his entire ensemble is his jewlery. The cuff links on his shirt are of silver and gold with the "Radiant Sun" signet.   On his left hand is a heavy antique signet pinkey ring made of gold nex to a heavy plain gold band with a small oval depeticting two entwing trees while this right hand has a heavy obsidian stone etched in gold ruine set ontop of a heavy gold band also etched with ruins.
> 
> Arriving at the gangplank entrance of the "Rumpled Bedsheet" he pauses briefly with a look of visiable curiosity and some what disbelife. He then stands to attention and places his hand over his heart in slaute to the "Bedsheet's" colors and announces in a rich tenor voice."Captain Vasa of the Radiant Sun request permisson to come aboard.




OCC - Todd give me a second with the current group first and then we will come and meet you.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> At this point, I am assuming the rest of the "officers" have joined us.  Once all assembled, Radoon will make introductions, "Mingo, Anson," gesturing to each as he mentions the name, "This is Marianne (last name?), Terry Lockspar, Gnurl Whiskerling and you have already met H'Roosh."



Gnurl, who is a bit less than average height for a gnome (3 feet 4 inches), steps forward and executes a sweeping, not too over-eggagerated courtly bow.  "Madam, I cannot tell you how happy I am to meet someone here who is even more "height challenged" than myself!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Radiatn Sun*

OCC: Just blame the DM he told me to post last night ...in fact i like that idea...why dont we just always blame the DM....


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Just blame the DM he told me to post last night ...in fact i like that idea...why dont we just always blame the DM....




OOC: Might as well. I'm used to it at home. 

OOC: Marienna's last name is also Lockspar, she is Terry's neice. They would have arrived promptly in the ward room to see what's up.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl, who is a bit less than average height for a gnome (3 feet 4 inches), steps forward and executes a sweeping, not too over-eggagerated courtly bow.  "Madam, I cannot tell you how happy I am to meet someone here who is even more "height challenged" than myself!"




Mingo will jump down and return the bow to Gnurl, "Greetings Master Gnurl, how you been long alone among the big people?  Are there truly no other _normal_-sized people here?"

OOC:  Mingo just thinks everyone else is tall!


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Radoon is filling in as capt for right now.
> 
> "As long as there are places like this with sorcerers who need lackeys, there will be undead.  I fear there will be more than enough for all of us to dispatch, if that is what you are into."
> 
> At this point, I am assuming the rest of the "officers" have joined us.  Once all assembled, Radoon will make introductions, "Mingo, Anson," gesturing to each as he mentions the name, "This is Marianne (last name?), Terry Lockspar, Gnurl Whiskerling and you have already met H'Roosh."
> 
> OCC - Did I forget anyone?
> 
> "Now, what is it you would like to discuss?"




"As a Wayward Warden of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider, the high deity of my people," repeats Mingo for the benefit of those newly arrived, "I travel the world helping people in need. We have recently left the dwarven mountains of Lanbadrig in the Shield Arm headed for the Wheelands when people, little people to you, on-board ship fleeing the 'Rest spoke of being rescued from strange undead that controlled their minds."

Mingo now continues, "Most of our work as Wayward Wardens is reactive.  We go where the help was first needed yesterday.  I want to change that by being more proactive.  If there are more of these mind-controlling undead, they need to be destroyed."  Looking at Radoon, Mingo continues, "You and Master Finn Hunter are currrently our only leads on these undead.  My travelling companion and I are interested in hearing whatever you can tell us about these undead and where we might find more."

OOC:  Mingo is a Sea Dog (per Scotley's campaign notes).  You were addressed as Captain, so she will use the title until you say otherwise.

I'm not worrying about continuity right now, so there may be several conversations going on at the same time.


----------



## Leif

*A "Little" Talk With Gnurl*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo will jump down and return the bow to Gnurl, "Greetings Master Gnurl, how you been long alone among the big people?  Are there truly no other _normal_-sized people here?"
> OOC:  Mingo just thinks everyone else is tall!



"I have been some months among the super-sized.  There may, indeed, be some of our ilk in the area somewhere, but I can't recall encountering any of them off-hand.  My experience has been that these large specimens have an unfortunate tendency toward violence.  It then falls, I presume, primarily to we more civilized just-right-sized folk, to properly manipulate any magic other than an enchanted weapon.  PRIMARILY, I say again, not exclusively."


----------



## Leif

*More Gnurl Talk*

Gnurl will use his racial speak w/ animals ability to introduce himself and his owl familiar to Mingo's noble steed.

"Greetings, noble beast!  May I present myself, Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small, and my winged companion, Featherwind.  We trust that you have had a pleasant journey?"


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  On this present day of rest before we make the assault, Gnurl will go on deck amidships and cast Summon Monster III to conjure a water elemental.  (He gots a few questions for the critter....)  When it answers Gnurl's call:
> 
> "I was thinking about a course of action, and I want you to tell me whether you can do it, and whether you will do it if I so command:  Can you take me inside a bubble of air underwater so that I can breathe while you transport me from place to place under the water?  My spell only lasts 54 seconds, so it would be necessary for you to get me back into the air a second or two prior to that.  So to summarize my questions:
> 1.  can you do this at all?  2.  if you can, could you take me and 2 halflings and 1 human at the same time?  3.  How far could you take us in the time allotted?  4.  How far could you take just me?  5.  Would it make any difference in your answers if I also summoned an air elemental to help you?"




With a splash, a small wave shaped free standing mass of water appears. It is only about 4 feet tall and really not a whole lot bigger than Gnurl. The wizard estimates that the little elemental is only about 7 gallons of water at most. He considers your question carefully. "I'm a great swimmer, and could push you along in the water very fast if you weigh less than 58 pounds (based on the creature's 14 str.), but I'm not very good at controlling air. I make a mean whirlpool if I swim around in a circle though. If I take you below the surface you'd have to hold your breath." 

OOC: [sblock=FYI]If you are underwater, either because you failed a Swim check or because you are swimming underwater intentionally, you must hold your breath. You can hold your breath for a number of rounds equal to twice your Constitution score, but only if you do nothing other than take move actions or free actions. If you take a standard action or a full-round action (such as making an attack), the remainder of the duration for which you can hold your breath is reduced by 1 round. (Effectively, a character in combat can hold his or her breath only half as long as normal.) After that period of time, you must make a DC 10 Constitution check every round to continue holding your breath. Each round, the DC for that check increases by 1. If you fail the Constitution check, you begin to drown. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl will use his racial speak w/ animals ability to introduce himself and his owl familiar to Mingo's noble steed.
> 
> "Greetings, noble beast!  May I present myself, Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small, and my winged companion, Featherwind.  We trust that you have had a pleasant journey?"




The big dog responds to Gnurls greeting and says, "Nah, the food sucked on that ship. I'd kill for a pork chop or maybe some nice mutton."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerlling*

OOC:  What was served for the last meal in the 'Sheet's galley?  Any chance that I can lay my gnomish hands on some leftover meat scaps?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "As a Wayward Warden of Yondalla, The Protector and Provider, the high deity of my people," repeats Mingo for the benefit of those newly arrived, "I travel the world helping people in need. We have recently left the dwarven mountains of Lanbadrig in the Shield Arm headed for the Wheelands when people, little people to you, on-board ship fleeing the 'Rest spoke of being rescued from strange undead that controlled their minds."
> 
> Mingo now continues, "Most of our work as Wayward Wardens is reactive.  We go where the help was first needed yesterday.  I want to change that by being more proactive.  If there are more of these mind-controlling undead, they need to be destroyed."  Looking at Radoon, Mingo continues, "You and Master Finn Hunter are currrently our only leads on these undead.  My travelling companion and I are interested in hearing whatever you can tell us about these undead and where we might find more."
> 
> OOC:  Mingo is a sea-dog (per Scotley's campaign notes).  You were addressed as Captain, so she will use the title until you say otherwise.
> 
> I'm not worrying about continuity right now, so there may be several conversations going on at the same time.




Radoon asks, "What form of aid do you give to those in need?  Unfortunately we seem to keep running into more than our fairshare of undead and tomorrow's foray will be no exception I fear.  Just on the other side of the wall you may have seen near 'The Sheet's' berth are quite a few undead though it seems less than a few days ago.  If things go awry, we may be in need of aid."  Radoon chuckles half-heartedly, looking at M., Gnurl, H'Roosh and Terry.

About this time, there is a knock at the door... Radoon to Mingo, "excuse me please"  Radoon opens the door and begins a hushed conversation with one of his crew.  He then returns to those in the room, "It seems we have more company desiring a meeting.  Mingo, if you wouldn't mind, maybe we could all benefit from making new associations by taking this meeting to the deck.  If you'd like to speak with myself or any of my crew privately, just let me know - there will be ample opportunity this evening."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon asks, "What form of aid do you give to those in need?  Unfortunately we seem to keep running into more than our fairshare of undead and tomorrow's foray will be no exception I fear.  Just on the other side of the wall you may have seen near 'The Sheet's' berth are quite a few undead though it seems less than a few days ago.  If things go awry, we may be in need of aid."  Radoon chuckles half-heartedly, looking at M., Gnurl, H'Roosh and Terry.
> 
> About this time, there is a knock at the door... Radoon to Mingo, "excuse me please"  Radoon opens the door and begins a hushed conversation with one of his crew.  He then returns to those in the room, "It seems we have more company desiring a meeting.  Mingo, if you wouldn't mind, maybe we could all benefit from making new associations by taking this meeting to the deck.  If you'd like to speak with myself or any of my crew privately, just let me know - there will be ample opportunity this evening."




"It's a dangerous world in which we live.  We provide healing to those who are hurt.  When evil continues to overshadow good, we fight it back.  Anson is quite handy with his swords.  And I hold my own."  Mingo smiles at the group.  "Tomorrow's foray, you say?  We shall look forward to hearing about that!"

After the interruption, Mingo says, "To the deck it is."

As the group moves topside, Mingo asks Gnurl, "Are you able to avoid direct combat by hiding among the big people?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will lead the group to the deck where he will excuse himself to meet the new strangers waiting on the dock.  Radoon will introduce himself the the gentlemen.  "I am Radoon, Captain of the Rumpled Bedsheet.  Were you seeking an audience?"  Radoon extends his hand in greeting.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

With the arrival of what is apparently the ship's officers and the extension of the gangplank, Geoffrey will walk onto the deck, while the two individuals with him remain to either side of the gangplank on the dock. Coming onto the deck he is somewhat taken aback by the word audience but quickly adjusts and accepts the offered hand. "Geoffrey Vasa of The Radiant Son, it is a pleasure to meet with you" then without really waiting he says "I was summoned from afar by the Church to come to the aid of one of it's more faithful sons, Captain Marin. He has requested that the Church send aid to you in light of your reports of darkness and the now well rumored events that occured at "The masque of the golden grotto"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> With the arrival of what is apparently the ship's officers and the extension of the gangplank, Geoffrey will walk onto the deck, while the two individuals with him remain to either side of the gangplank on the dock. Coming onto the deck he is somewhat taken aback by the word audience but quickly adjusts and accepts the offered hand. "Geoffrey Vasa of The Radiant Son, it is a pleasure to meet with you" then without really waiting he says "I was summoned from afar by the Church to come to the aid of one of it's more faithful sons, Captain Marin. He has requested that the Church send aid to you in light of your reports of darkness and the now well rumored events that occured at "The masque of the golden grotto"




"Very happy to meet you Geoffrey.  I am Radoon, capt of the Rumpled Bedsheet at the moment, Captain Morwyn is not available at the current time.  Any help that you may offer will be greatly appreciated.  Please come aboard, we have some other guests here presently who seem to be here for the same purpose, thus the 'audience'.  Your friends are welcome aboard as well."

OCC - Scott, I can not seem to search the old, part 1 link, could you give me a link again?  I was trying to look up the name of the cook on the sheet.

IC - As Radoon escorts Geoffrey topside he will find the nearest crew member and ask him to ask our cook if he/she could bring some snacks and drink up when there is time.

Radoon will make all introductions.  "Geoffrey, you've told me why you are here but maybe you could elaborate on the story for everyone else's sake?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"With your consent, they are fine where they are posted, tis more or less a custom so that messengers may find me more readily, which alas is an all to often occurence this days" Nodding his head to each of the others as they are introduced by Radon, Geoffrey says "Certainly Master Randoon" in reference to his being the apparant Master and Commander of the Rumpled Bedsheet, "Roughly 36 hours ago the ship and I were bound for a island in the Western Reache where there was plague. I was contacted by the Church and instructed to make all sail to the pirates den known as Mermaid's Rest". Captain Marin had some at some point during the last 48 hours or so had contacted the Church and reported that his operatives had stumbled across powerful necromatic and undead forces which he stated had been confirmed by two independent sources. Captain Marin also reported that he belived his son to be held hostage by these same forces and petioned the Church for assistance. Additionaly sources out side of Captain Marin also confirmed the prescence of powerful forces at "The Mask of the Golden Grotto" where many high ranking citizens and goverment officials either disappeared or were left in such a state as to be beyond the ability of the Church to readily heal. A great hue and cry was raised by very powerful voices demading that the Church, the Druids, and Her Imperial Majesty immediatley deal with this problem. I appear to be the first to arrive but I would not doubt that within the next week, Mermaid's Rest will be awash in goverment officials and private officials."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon looks at the rest of the crew, "That this knowledge has leaked out of Mermaid's Rest might explain the change we have seen on the other side of the wall.  Geoffry, has Marin employed you then?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"No Master Radoon, he has not. The Radiant Sun has been sent by the Church to aid one of it's faitful and to deal with these abonomations" Geoffrey then ads "It was merely requested that I sail to "Mermaids Rest" and offer what aid I could."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon ponders Geoffry's usefulness and how he may be able to use this to their advantage.

OCC - I am going to give Mingo a chance to put in any comments here.  Or any of the rest of the 'officers' for that matter.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=to the Water Elemental]OOC:  Sorry, Scotley, I just now saw the elemental's response to Gnurl. IC:  "I see.  But what about if I also summoned an air elemental at the same time, and had the two of you combine your efforts?  You would be required to move me beneath the water, while the air elemental would be required to encapsulate me in a pocket of air while you did so.  Have you ever done anything like this before?  Whether you have or not, what does your elemental intuition tell you about its chances of success?"  [/sblock]


			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "As the group moves topside, Mingo asks Gnurl, "Are you able to avoid direct combat by hiding among the big people?"



To Mingo, Gnurl replies, "That is an intriguing idea, but one that I had not before considered.  Truly, although I was, early on in my career, careful to equip myself with the skills and tools of combat," here Gnurl pats his trusty enchanted morning star that hangs ready at his side, "I have never, not even on one occasion mind you, used my morning star, or any other physical weapon, with harmful intent since I joined this crew.  I have been very fortunate in that I have, so far, found the use of my spells to be more than adequate to the task at hand."

Then, to Radoon and Geoffrey, Gnurl says, "Good Captains!  What must we do?  Are the government and private officials going to be a help or a hindrance to our cause?  I am reminded of an ancient proverb that I once heard, let's see, it was a list of the three biggest lies in existence, now how did it go?  Oh, yes -  "I'm from the government and I'm here to help you."  This may suggest that we are facing serious time constraints for getting our endeavor underway.  Or, conversely, it may portend that great help may soon arrive and we should wait awhile longer.  I am, personally, a bit doubtful about the second course of action, but what say our Captains?"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nodding his head to each of the others as they are introduced by Radon,




Mingo will bow to Geoffrey as she is introduced.  Anson will follow Mingo's lead.

[sblock=Scotley]Has Mingo heard of Geoffrey?  Do Mingo and Geoffrey hold any relative position to each other, same deities, etc.?  knowledge(religion) check for Geoffrey Vasa (1d20+6=26) 

What about Anson, as they are both from the Shield Arm?  knowledge (local-Landbadrig) check for Geoffrey Vasa (1d20+6=25) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Your aid in this endeavor will be greatly appreciated, Captain Vasa.  If all of the might behind that wall were brought to bear against us, I suspect we'd have been flotsam 'ere morning.  A new friend with excellent timing - and a strong arm.  Welcome to our cause.

Friend Gnurl, I suspect you are correct.  Men seek to contain and rule what they cannot understand, trying to wrap the law of nature in bindings of words and usually confusing the issues completely.  I say these creatures who have our friend's son are abominations against Nature's law, and must be destroyed."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Your aid in this endeavor will be greatly appreciated, Captain Vasa.  If all of the might behind that wall were brought to bear against us, I suspect we'd have been flotsam 'ere morning.  A new friend with excellent timing - and a strong arm.  Welcome to our cause.
> 
> Friend Gnurl, I suspect you are correct.  Men seek to contain and rule what they cannot understand, trying to wrap the law of nature in bindings of words and usually confusing the issues completely.  I say these creatures who have our friend's son are abominations against Nature's law, and must be destroyed."




To H'Roosh, "I agree that we have waiting long enough and to allow more time to pass would unnecessarily put Allois in danger.  H'Roosh, Gnurl, Marianne, and Terry may I speak with you all in private for just a minute?"  To Geoffry and Mingo, "Would you please excuse us for just a minute or two?"

Radoon will lead the the 'officers' below decks, "I am a bit leary to disclose our plans for tomorrow.  We could definitely use the help and I feel fairly confident they are on the up and up but I am not yet 100% convinced,  How do you feel?"


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I am a bit leary to disclose our plans for tomorrow.  We could definitely use the help and I feel fairly confident they are on the up and up but I am not yet 100% convinced,  How do you feel?"[/COLOR]



"Captain Radoon, do your nostrils detect any stench of death from these folk?  In my opinion, any priest or priestess of any god who honors life is a welcome ally in our endeavor, and friends of theirs are, likewise, more friends of ours than friends of our enemies.  Now, if you will excuse me, sir, I have a promise to fulfill to the dutiful canine steed of Mistress Mingo!"

Whereupon Gnurl will visit the galley and inquire of the 'Sheet's cook for any scraps of meat or meat trimmings that he may have available to serve as dogfood, and a suitable bowl for use as table service for the erstwhile hound.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"You are perhaps right about the other Aid, Magician Gnurl, it will most likely be pondereous and full of officials trying to investigate the matter thus complicating your mission. As to your other thought, yes a delay could well result in the dark forces spiriting Master Allois once again" Geoffrey says. Addressing H'Roosh in turn he simpley says "What aid i can bring to bear depends on your plan and your request. Put Simply, I can either assist you in storming this compound of which you speak with brute force or aid in seeking another less obivivous route into it's midst. In my experience, there always seems to be numerous bolt holes for the villians to flee when justice comes calling" In response to Mingo nod, Geoffrey will over a slight bow.

As Radoon request a moment alone with his officers he says "Certainly Master Radoon, take what time you need"


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  What was served for the last meal in the 'Sheet's galley?  Any chance that I can lay my gnomish hands on some leftover meat scaps?




OOC: Some bits of boiled salt beef should be available.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=to the Water Elemental]OOC:  Sorry, Scotley, I just now saw the elemental's response to Gnurl. IC:  "I see.  But what about if I also summoned an air elemental at the same time, and had the two of you combine your efforts?  You would be required to move me beneath the water, while the air elemental would be required to encapsulate me in a pocket of air while you did so.  Have you ever done anything like this before?  Whether you have or not, what does your elemental intuition tell you about its chances of success?"  [/sblock]




[sblock=Gnurl]I will attempt such a thing if you command it, but I have never met an elemental of air, so I could not speak intelligently of their abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Come and get it, boy!*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Some bits of boiled salt beef should be available.



Gnurl arranges the meat in a large shallow dish, and will garnish it with a good, solid bone if he can find one, and present the fare to Mingo's steed.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley]Has Mingo heard of Geoffrey?  Do Mingo and Geoffrey hold any relative position to each other, same deities, etc.?  knowledge(religion) check for Geoffrey Vasa (1d20+6=26)
> 
> What about Anson, as they are both from the Shield Arm?  knowledge (local-Landbadrig) check for Geoffrey Vasa (1d20+6=25)
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Mingo]You have heard of Geoffrey Vasa and the Radiant Sun. He has gained a bit of notoriety as a roving troubleshooter. The ship is sort of a floating hospital. They tend to sail in when disaster strikes and render aid. Geoffrey was very active during the plague years a decade or so ago and that is when he first began to make a name for himself. He is a minor son of a fairly important family in the Shield Arm. Anson vaguely remembers a connection between Geoffrey and the Duke you recently aided, but he's not sure what it was.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]I will attempt such a thing if you command it, but I have never met an elemental of air, so I could not speak intelligently of their abilities.[/sblock]



[sblock=Water Elemental]"Very well, Drippy, I shall call for you again if I need you.  Thank you for your time, obedience, and your help.  You are dismissed!"  Whereupon, Gnurl ends the conjuration with a thought of dismissal.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Marienna suddenly says, "Geoffrey? I thought you looked familiar, but it took me a moment to place you. I remember you from my days at the healing academy. You were there when I was in school. It must have been what 6 or 7 years ago." 

[sblock=Geoffrey]You vaguely remember a red-haired slip of a teenaged girl who was a gifted healer, but so headstrong that she often gave the instructors fits. The academy is on Aucoin the same island with a major temple of the Church of Heaven.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

As he is being addressed by Marianna, Geoffrey gives her a look up and down as if trying to place a face with a name and a grown up body. At her finaly comment it seems to click and he responds "Madame Lockspur" it is indeed a pleasure to meet you again..and yes it would have been 6 or 7 years ago. Sometime just after the Village of Cortin had suffered a mysterious illness." Continuing he adds "I see that you have completed your training at the academy and it comes to mind that you were one of the more promising students so please accept my warmest congratatlitons and know that should you ever desire a berth on the Radiant Sun it shall be yours." Then pausing for a bit he adds "And should time allow after we have dealt with the current problems you simply must join us for dinner."


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, I can not seem to search the old, part 1 link, could you give me a link again?  I was trying to look up the name of the cook on the sheet.




OOC: Her name is Mistress Ableard, a halfling. Her husband is Master of Sails and her son is one of the crew. Here is a link to the first thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=123248&page=1&pp=40

A slightly rotund middleaged halfling woman bustles in with a tea cart. On it is a pot of tea, with honey and milk on the side as well as a bucket of chilled beer and some sandwiches. She smiles pleasantly at Mingo. "Will their be anything else sir?" she asks of Radoon.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> In response to Mingo nod, Geoffrey will over a slight bow.
> 
> As Radoon request a moment alone with his officers he says "Certainly Master Radoon, take what time you need"




After the others withdraw, Mingo looks up at Geoffrey with her large black eyes and smiles, "It is good to see you here, Master Vasa.  The Wayward Wardens of Yondalla, the Protector and Provider, are familiar with you and your good deeds aiding others in times of need, as we do.  My travelling companion, Anson, and I were travelling from the Shield Arm to the Wheelands when we too heard the stories of mind-controlling undead here.  We arrived only hours before you....  Now we await our host's deliberations on our presence.  They seem to have a plan of attack of some kind, so they must know where to find these undead."

His attention focused solely on the water halfling in front of him, Geoffrey notices that the 3 ft woman has pale white skin and waist-length black hair with a bright blue-green sheen in sunlight.  She is dressed in light-blue linen, accented with silver. She is wearing a pair of black pearl earrings set in silver and multiple rings (one red iron, one platinum, one silver).
Mingo is currently wearing a Mithral breastplate partially covered by a yellow-green saffron cloak.  Mingo wears two masterwork daggers on her belt.  Mingo is carrying a small darkwood shield with a cornucopia seemingly etched on it, matching the small silver shield worn around her neck with a cornucopia on it.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]You would certainly be familiar with the Wayward Wardens of Yondalla and likely have worked along side some of them in the past. Their mission and your occationally having been the same.[/sblock]

Marienna responds, "Certainly, I would be pleased to dine with you. How is your Lady Wife these days?"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, I think I've addressed all the issues from the last couple of days now. If I left anything out, let me know.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, OOC*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, I think I've addressed all the issues from the last couple of days now. If I left anything out, let me know.




Did Mig enjoy his grub, and is he Gnurl's friend for life now?


----------



## Scotley

Mig attacks the beef with Gusto and finds a comfortable spot to work on the bone while the others talk. He may not be a friend for life, but you are definately the buddy of the moment.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

As Mingo address Geoffrey will comment "Thank you Priestess, I have found over the years that our mutal interests often cross paths as we continue the never ending battle against the darkness" Pausing slightly to think about her other comment he adds "I would think that their inaction is due to one or two reasons..One is that having assessed their foes strength and numbers in previous encounters they are marshalling their strength and refining their plan of attack and awaiting the right moment or that they ready to proceed but lacking some key piece of information or item that would insure their success"

Responding to Marianna Geoffrey says "She is fine Madame Lockspur, thank you for asking, I  think after several weeks of my company she may be in dire need of female compaionship so please feel free to call upon her at anytime. Then looking about the Bedsheet he adds "Perhaps during your visit you would like to avail yourself of our facilites..I can assure you that Elizabeth will have more than enough bath salts and such to loan you some judging by her last bill...and while you are there perhaps you would like to tour the hospital wards to see what we have accomplised with "The Radiant Sun"

For the DM
[sblock]Spoilsport i was going to keep that bit of information quite a bit longer [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Yikes! Sorry, I did not mean to spoil your fun. I guess I should be more careful. I wont tell about the fact that Geoffrey's really a vampire lord sent in by the DM to charm the crew to slay the party in their sleep.   [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"To the 'Officers', "So we are all in agreement?  We will discuss our plans for taking the undead beyond the wall with the our new friends and hopefully work together to achieve that goal."

Sorry to be redundant but I never heard from Mikey.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl says, "Captain Geoffrey, your warning about the "bolt-holes" for the villains whom we face is well-taken.  But may I also suggest that if we can inflict some serious hurt on these villains as we chase them from bolt-hole to bolt-hole, then we should face a correspondingly lesser task when we finally run them to ground.  We must just be sure that we are able to recover our own strength at a faster pace than they can do the same, and the addition  of yourself and Madam Priestess Mingo to our band makes that all but certain, I hope."


----------



## Leif

*Cap'n Radoon*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "To the 'Officers', "So we are all in agreement?  We will discuss our plans for taking the undead beyond the wall with the our new friends and hopefully work together to achieve that goal."
> 
> Sorry to be redundant but I never heard from Mikey.



 Gnurl says, "Well, sir, I thought that I had a good idea for penetrating the enemy compound, but my recent consultation with a water elemental has dis-abused me of that notion.  So I find myself returning to the proverbial drawing-board once again.  Although I will offer this for the group's consideration:  One of the greatest enemies of wooden sailing vessels is FIRE.  Especially if the vessel is carrying a significant quantity of gunpowder.  If we can ascertain the location of the pirates' powder magazine, then perhaps I could work some mischief upon them with the judicious employment of a bolt of lightning or two.  Or, then again, perhaps another conjuration might be in order, but of a fire elemental this time?"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says, "Captain Geoffrey, your warning about the "bolt-holes" for the villains whom we face is well-taken.  But may I also suggest that if we can inflict some serious hurt on these villains as we chase them from bolt-hole to bolt-hole, then we should face a correspondingly lesser task when we finally run them to ground.  We must just be sure that we are able to recover our own strength at a faster pace than they can do the same, and the addition  of yourself and Madam Priestess Mingo to our band makes that all but certain, I hope."




"Our recent success," as Mingo points to Anson, "was based somewhat on the 'divide-and-conquer' technique.  That was dwarven bandits, though, and not undead." 

Turning directly to Geoffrey, "Master Vasa, is the Radiant Sun capable of battle as well, or would it best be a distraction and healing basecamp?  Watching the exodous of ships this morning, the Radiant Sun must be hard to overlook."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"Priestess, the Radiant Sun is not a true fighting vessel though she is built along the lines of a military frigate she does not possess 1/10 of their armament. She is equipped with ballista and heavy catapults that are mounted to be used against either shore emplacement or sailing vessels. The true might of the Radiant Sun rests with the faithful who sail upon her, and to this effect she can be used as a bastion against darkness. For pratical purposes she is considered consecrated ground and is also warded from evil by spell and ruin. But her primary purpose is for healing and disaster aid, thus the principal foucs and magics of the ship and her crew are for helaing, preservation and protection."  Geoffrey replies.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon and the other 'officers' return to the new arrivals.

Radoon will fill them in on all the details of Allois' disappearance and Marin's subsequent hiring the party to find him, whereupon he is to be brought to Allois' location via a magical portal Radoon carries.  Radoon will also tell the tale of one of the members, Michael Storm's treasonous act of lighting the "Sheet" on fire and escaping.  He will also tell of Rook's death from a skirmish in the bar that may or may not be related to what is beyond the wall.

OCC - If you need details, let me know, I am not sure how much Scott has filled you in here.

IC - Once Radoon finishes he states, "Geoffry, we were looking for a way to distract those on the other side of the wall while we entered, I think the catapults pounding the wall furtherest from our entry point might be just the diversionary tactic we were looking for.  Would you be agreeable to this?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"If that is the aid you wish, the most certainly I can have them used against this compound"Geoffrey replies


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "If that is the aid you wish, then most certainly I can have them used against this compound"Geoffrey replies



"But surely you would not be needed on your ship for this bombardent?  We prefer to have as many of us as possible participate in the direct assault, and your presence is specifically requested along with any of your crew whom you would care to bring along, as is the presence of Mistress Mingo and her full entourage."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Spot checks and initiative everyone! Oh, and everyone roll an extra unmodified d20.

Marienna Spot and Initiative (1d20+6=10, 1d20+2=6) 

Terry Spot and Initiative (1d20+7=12, 1d20+2=14)


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Spot checks and initiative everyone! Oh, and everyone roll an extra unmodified d20.
> 
> Marienna Spot and Initiative (1d20+6=10, 1d20+2=6)
> 
> Terry Spot and Initiative (1d20+7=12, 1d20+2=14)



Is the spot check for a shadowy area (I get another +3 from Feathwind if it is)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Spot checks and initiative everyone! Oh, and everyone roll an extra unmodified d20. Marienna Spot and Initiative (1d20+6=10, 1d20+2=6). Terry Spot and Initiative (1d20+7=12, 1d20+2=14)



Gnurl's spot check = 21 (24 if in shadowy area)
Gnurl's initiative = 16
Gnurl's misc. = 17
Featherwind's spot = 8 (10 if shadowy)
Featherwind's initiative = 17
Featherwind's misc. = 6

link to rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1349746 . It says die rolls for "no one" but Gnurl's name is all over the description for the rolls.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Halfling Paragon 3, Cleric 5, Rogue 1 & Co.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Spot checks and initiative everyone! Oh, and everyone roll an extra unmodified d20.




Mig is on the edge of the deck busy chewing on her bone, oblivious to everything around her.  

Anson drinks some tea as he listens to Radoon's story.  Anson sudenly shouts, "Mingo!", but is slow to react.  

Mingo nibbles on a sandwich and reacts to Anson's shout quickly, ready for anything.

[sblock=OOC and rolls] Mig's Rolls: Spot Check; initiative; naked d20 (1d20+5=6, 1d20+3=4, 1d20=13) 
Anson's Rolls: Spot Check; initiative; naked d20 (1d20+7=18, 1d20+1=8, 1d20=19)
Mingo's Rolls: Spot Check; initiative; naked d20 (1d20+7=13, 1d20+4=24, 1d20=15) 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+5=8)

initiative (1d20+2=4)

wow, 2 really bad rolls!!

unmodified roll (1d20=14)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"Magician Gnurl, that was the aid immediately requested by Master Radoon, if more aid is needed then it will be freely given. I would suggest however if it is the desire of the group to mount a frontal distraction then it be done without pretense. Hoist on high the Marin and Son's banner and have "The Bedsheet" join in the attack with the "Radiant Sun" Master Alois is in grave danger or may even be dead at this point but the prescene of a "Marin and Son" ship inleague with a Church vesself may very well prompt our foes to overreact and attempt to move him thus allowing the group a better chance of rescuing him while he is in transit"

1d20+5 = 14 initative
1d20+7 = 17 spot
1d20 =1 unmodified


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Personally, Captain Geoffrey, I would prefer to do my fighting with something more subtantial beneath my feet than even the sturdy deck of the 'Sheet! But, if that is not possible, then so be it."


----------



## mleibrock

*Michael*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Magician Gnurl, that was the aid immediately requested by Master Radoon, if more aid is needed then it will be freely given. I would suggest however if it is the desire of the group to mount a frontal distraction then it be done without pretense. Hoist on high the Marin and Son's banner and have "The Bedsheet" join in the attack with the "Radiant Sun" Master Alois is in grave danger or may even be dead at this point but the prescene of a "Marin and Son" ship inleague with a Church vesself may very well prompt our foes to overreact and attempt to move him thus allowing the group a better chance of rescuing him while he is in transit"
> 
> 1d20+5 = 14 initative
> 1d20+7 = 17 spot
> 1d20 =1 unmodified




OCC - Todd, I am confused.  Is Geoffry suggesting for us to stay on the ships or to have The Sheet join his ship in the assault, which is a great idea.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

OCC: Geoffrey is suggesting that the two ships make a frontal assault while the party goes in thru the back door. With such obvious firepower involved in a fontal attack it is plausable they the opponets would try to escape thru a bolt hole with the prisoner...thus placing them within reach of the party to smask and bash


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Geoffrey is suggesting that the two ships make a frontal assault while the party goes in thru the back door. With such obvious firepower involved in a fontal attack it is plausable they the opponets would try to escape thru a bolt hole with the prisoner...thus placing them within reach of the party to smask and bash




Radoon ponders Geoffrey's suggestion and a crooked smile soon appears, "I like the way you thin Captain!  So high noon tomorrow, the two ships will begin an attack at the wall fulling facing the water while we sneak in the door from the rest's side.  I do believe the away party should slip off ship during the night and lie low somewhere until it's time.  Any suggestions on where we might do that?  Does anyone else have any thing to ad?  Gnurl, would you be able to aid our entrance with a cloaking spell?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "To the 'Officers', "So we are all in agreement?  We will discuss our plans for taking the undead beyond the wall with the our new friends and hopefully work together to achieve that goal."
> 
> Sorry to be redundant but I never heard from Mikey.




Sorry - Post 1605 has my invitation to Geoffrey to join the party.

[sblock=OOC]OK, I've got plans this evening so I won't be able to catch up 'till tomorrow.  Even then, it's gonna take me a long time to catch up here - I can't post or check from work at all.  I'll try not to get frustrated, and H'Roosh isn't the most verbose character, but he's gonna miss a lot of chances to chime in if the posting continues at 10 to 20 a day.  I hate to be the one slowing everyone down, but . . .[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"If you would be so kinda as to share your overall thoughs and how you wish to proceed I will tell you what assets I have at my disposal to assit you" Geoffrey says "Should you wish to go underwater then i have access to several spells which allow an individual to breath underwater, I also have a few small masking spells and spells that augment and ability. Lastly rest assured that any undead encoutred will learn to fear the Church Faitful"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon ponders Geoffrey's suggestion and a crooked smile soon appears, "I like the way you thin Captain!  So high noon tomorrow, the two ships will begin an attack at the wall fulling facing the water while we sneak in the door from the rest's side.  I do believe the away party should slip off ship during the night and lie low somewhere until it's time.  Any suggestions on where we might do that?  Does anyone else have any thing to ad?  Gnurl, would you be able to aid our entrance with a cloaking spell?"




DUH!!  Illusions don't work on undead!  Gnurl has no idea what to do!


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Halfling Paragon 3, Cleric 5, Rogue 1*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon and the other 'officers' return to the new arrivals.
> 
> Radoon will fill them in on all the details of Allois' disappearance and Marin's subsequent hiring the party to find him, whereupon he is to be brought to Allois' location via a magical portal Radoon carries.  Radoon will also tell the tale of one of the members, Michael Storm's treasonous act of lighting the "Sheet" on fire and escaping.  He will also tell of Rook's death from a skirmish in the bar that may or may not be related to what is beyond the wall.
> 
> OCC - If you need details, let me know, I am not sure how much Scott has filled you in here.
> 
> IC - Once Radoon finishes he states, "Geoffry, we were looking for a way to distract those on the other side of the wall while we entered, I think the catapults pounding the wall furtherest from our entry point might be just the diversionary tactic we were looking for.  Would you be agreeable to this?"




OOC:  I've just read the thread to get this information....

Mingo looks at Anson, "Hmmm...two guards at the dock-side gate, you say?  Anson and I could take them out from afar using missle weapons.  The ships could attack the sea-gate and block any boats from fleeing, while the rest of the party enters elsewhere.  Anson and I would then join you.  But that might mean splitting the group."


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Is the spot check for a shadowy area (I get another +3 from Feathwind if it is)




If it isn't now, it soon will be...


----------



## Scotley

Initiative
Big Bad ?? 26
Mingo 24
?? 23
Featherwind 18
Gnurl 17
Terry 14
Geoffrey 14
H'Roosh 10
Anson 8
Marienna 6
Radoon 4
Mig 4



Initiative (1d20+7=23, 1d20+13=26) 


Spot checks
[sblock=21+]It has gotten unnaturally dim outside over the last 10 minutes or so, a huge shadowy arm has risen up out of the floor directly behind Geoffrey and and reached out for him. It passes right through his impressive armor as if it weren't there and from the way he flinches he is wounded by the touch twice. He looks pale and somehow diminished by the attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=16-20]Hmmm, must be clouding up, it seem to be getting darker outside. You glance toward a porthole and then catch a motion out of your periphery. Did Geoffrey just make a sudden move?[/sblock]

[sblock=11-15]Something is nagging at the back of your mind, but you can't quite put a finger on it. You glance at the portal...[/sblock]

[sblock=0-10]Boy that dog is really enjoying that bone.[/sblock]


OOC: [sblock]Surprise and first round attack (1d20+16=34, 1d20+16=20) damage (2d6=6, 2d6=5) Constitution Drain (1d8=2, 1d8=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]An unseen foe attacks from the rear and Geoffrey feels an icy touch dig into the flesh of his back twice in rapid succession. Whirling he catches only a glimpse of shadowy fingers retreating into the floor, but with certainty he knows undead are near. Powerful incorpreal undead. The wounds he takes are minor (a total of 11 damage) but he feels a terrible drain on his life force that chills him to the core (8 points of temp. constitution drain. That brings Geoffrey's con. down to 4 which means that he looses another 36 hp.) He knows that he is unlikely to survive another such attack. (sorry dude, that natural one earned you the booby prize this time)[/sblock]

The room seems to have dimmed and gotten chilly. 

OOC: Actions for round 1? Note that at this point there is no visible foe in the room.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]OK, I've got plans this evening so I won't be able to catch up 'till tomorrow.  Even then, it's gonna take me a long time to catch up here - I can't post or check from work at all.  I'll try not to get frustrated, and H'Roosh isn't the most verbose character, but he's gonna miss a lot of chances to chime in if the posting continues at 10 to 20 a day.  I hate to be the one slowing everyone down, but . . .[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Don't worry, I can't imagine this pace will continue. Besides I haven't been able to keep up either and the game can only advance so much without the DM. Just hang on with both hands and try to enjoy the ride.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OK, Radoon sees the color drain from Geoffry but has no idea what to attack
_
'is this new foe invisible?'_


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl, sensing the impending collision of fecal matter and whirling blades, casts _Shield_ on himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC: OK, I think I'm all caught up.  Sorry for the delay! 

[sblock=Requested Rolls]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1351202 - Spot 25, Initiative 10, Naked d20 15[/sblock]
[sblock=For GM Only]Scott - I'm not sure if the spot check means he can see the arm or not, or whether he can attack it if he can see it.  If both of these things are possible, his actions are as follows (just cut, paste, and alter/describe as benefits the game best) - note that his unarmed blows count as Magic, if that's applicable here:

H'Roosh glances out the portal and begins looking around the cabin.  Suddenly, his gaze snaps to the area just behind Geoffrey, and he springs into action - two quick steps and a flying leap end in a roundhouse kick at the apparently empty air to Geoffrey's rear, but  his foot is stopped by something.  He follows the kick with two snapping backfist in rapid succession as he lands.

TH 1d20+8=22, Damage 1d10+2=12
TH 1d20+8=14, Damage 1d10+2=3
TH 1d20+3=4, Damage 1d10+2=5

Much as I hate to point it out, you should also note that the last TH roll was a natural one.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]Unfortunately, the mysterious arm struck and receded back into the floor before Rook could react. I'm thinking he leaped into action and that natural one means that a poor defenseless foot stool was destroyed. Incorporeal monsters with spring attack, reach and a +13 initiative are fun! At least for the DM. I suggest you read up on ready actions or this could be a short fight, and not in a way the players will like.[/sblock]

OOC: Everyone please post your current touch AC along with any actions.


----------



## J. Alexander

Current Hit Points 38+ 13 52.......Current Con 4+3 +7

Staggerd by the attack Geoffrey fails to one knee "Ware youserlf and go back to back qucikly, dark evil is about" Geoffrey will then cast lesser restoration on himself healing 3 points of con damage -


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh glances out the portal and begins looking around the cabin. Suddenly, his gaze snaps to the area just behind Geoffrey and he crouches to spring, but then freezes in place with an air of expectation.

" 'Ware the shadows!"

[sblock=For the GM]'When the shadow thing appears again' H'Roosh will attack. (Readied action  )

Touch AC: 20[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Halfling Paragon 3, Cleric 5, Rogue 1 & Co.*

Anson drops his tea, orders Mig, "Defend yourself!" and moves 5 ft to Mingo's back, drawing his swords, a finely crafted long sword and a finely crafted cold iron short sword, and readies to strike at a moving shadow.  As Anson pulls back his cloak, onlookers see that he wears a mithral breastplate similar to Mingo's breastplate.

OOC:  Anson HP 63 Touch AC 14 ----------- Mig HP 35 Touch AC 13
[sblock=Mig obeys]DC: 10 standard trained feat; to Mig: Defend yourself (1d20+13=23)[/sblock]


Mingo drops her sandwich, says a *Prayer*, then readies her halfling warsling, which instantly frosts up, with a skiprock, ready to strike at any attacker of the party.

OOC:  Mingo HP 76 Touch AC 16

Prayer Spell: 5 rds, range: 40 ft from Mingo;  You/allies +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls (enchantment, may not affect undead). 


[sblock=Mingo's Prepared Spells]
(5+0+0) 0 Level:  Create Water; Guidance (x2); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level:  Bless; Divine Favor; Endure Elements; Sanctuary + Longstrider
(2+1+1) 2 Level:  Lesser Restoration; Shield Other; Spiritual Weapon + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level:  Prayer; Summon Monster III + Water Breathing
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Seeing Geoffry drop, Radoon will look to M. and place his back to hers.  Since he can not see his foe and wanting to help protect M., he will fight defensively so AC will be at 20


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, I'm not sure what the difference is between regular AC and touch.



Radoon, judging from your posted character sheet, the only protection that you should lose when facing a touch attack is your +2 cork and canvas armor.  So figure your armor class without that item (both its enchantment bonus and its natural protection) and that should be your touch AC, unless I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling's next action*

OOC:  The Runestaff doesn't work quite like I thought it did, so I'm gonna have to revise this action.

IC:  Gnurl will still speak to Featherwind, "Featherwind, Dear, stay up high out of this fray!"


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, I'm not sure what the difference is between regular AC and touch.




[sblock=Radoon]Touch AC means that the enemy just has to touch you to have an effect. Thus, armor is of no use nor is ehancement bonus to armor or natural armor. So your touch AC is based only on Dex, dodge and deflection bonus (such as from a ring of protection or a shield spell.) I think Leif had it right, it would be your armor class without the cork and canvas armor. Also, when Radoon made 8th level did you take a bonus to one of your ability scores? I think you might be due a +1.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=OOC]Scotley, in case you didn't realize it, I can't use most of the spells in my Runestaff of the Undead Slayer, (see p. 224, MIC -- you must have the spell available on a class spell list and be of sufficient level to cast spells of that level).  So, currently all Gnurl can do with the Runestaff is cast Detect Undead, which may reveal some interesting information if cast in this room -- see the spell description.[/sblock]IC:  Gnurl casts _Detect Undead_ from his Runestaff, and after he casts the spell with the runestaff, he will pass the runestaff to Mingo if she is within his reach, while keeping the _Detect Undead  _ spell active by concentration. [sblock=concentration check]Gnurl is +20 on concentration checks.  This check = 21 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1353021  (wow, wasn't this the perfect time for a natural 1 on invisible castle, especially since natural 1 is not always a failure on skill rolls? hehe)[/sblock][sblock=Mingo]Here, you can get a lot more use from this item that I can.  We'll settle up for its value later, but right now just save our asses![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, thanks for the clarification.  I have updated the only character sheet for Radoon, taking the increase in dex and have modified my last touch AC post.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]This round the spell reveals the prescense of undead within 60', but nothing more. They must be lurking just beyond the walls or floor.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Where are we?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The room seems to have dimmed and gotten chilly.
> 
> OOC: Actions for round 1? Note that at this point there is no visible foe in the room.




OCC:  I'm confused.  I thought Mingo & Co. and Geoffrey were on-deck while Radoon and "officers" went and talked.  Then, Radoon et al. rejoined Mingo & Co. and Geoffrey.  Did we move to an inner room at some point?  I never realized that....


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - I was under the same impression.  We were all on deck.  Radoon took the officers to the side to talk and then we rejoined the guests, but still always on deck.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Assuming that Gnurl is where I think that he was, namely in the Ward Room of the ship with an undead creature making intermittent entrances and then retreating again, then he will continue concentrating on his active spell to see what other information he can gain, and he will motion to Featherwind to come and rest on his shoulder.  

IC:  Gnurl Whiskerling's note to self:  _Next time, have Featherwind on my shoulder when the spell is cast, and then I can do other stuff while she monitors the *m@o#t$h$e!r!-*- undead!_


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon specifically called for the officers to assemble in the Ward room when Mingo came aboard. Marienna and Terry went there. See this post http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3862018&postcount=1577

Thus I began this fight in the ward room below the quarterdeck.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Detecting Undead*

ooc:  Gnurl should be gaining new information about every round providing that there are undead creatures within range of his active spell.  Gnurl also prepares his enchanted morning star to return some nearby foe to the land of the dearly departed.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Assuming that Gnurl is where I think that he was, namely in the Ward Room of the ship with an undead creature making intermittent entrances and then retreating again, then he will continue concentrating on his active spell to see what other information he can gain, and he will motion to Featherwind to come and rest on his shoulder.
> 
> IC:  Gnurl Whiskerling's note to self:  _Next time, have Featherwind on my shoulder when the spell is cast, and then I can do other stuff while she monitors the *m@o#t$h$e!r!-*- undead!_




OOC: Gnurl is about three rounds ahead at this point. The first round he will be casting a shield spell. Since it hasn't actually happened yet, you can bring Featherwind to your shoulder for the detect undead casting. What can I say, I'm feeling generous this morning. If no one disagrees with my post about everyone being in the Ward room inside rather than on deck, I'll adavance the round this morning.


----------



## Lou

*Now when....*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Radoon specifically called for the officers to assemble in the Ward room when Mingo came aboard. Marienna and Terry went there. See this post http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3862018&postcount=1577
> 
> Thus I began this fight in the ward room below the quarterdeck.




OOC:  When did the attack occur, and who is present?  I think the IC running side conversations have muddled the issue.   

Mingo met with Radoon and officers up to post 1595, and then they all moved on deck in post 1596 to meet Geoffrey.  The officers moved back below decks in post 1606, leaving Mingo & Co. and Geoffrey on the deck, didn't they?  Radoon and the officers "return" in 1629.

Has the DM ruled that the whole group moved to the Ward Room to hear Radoon's story described in Post #1629?  At this point, that would make sense, given the arrival of refreshments.  

[sblock=Scotley and Leif]From what little I know about 3.5,....  I thought a runestaff was a wizard item that required arcane spell slots to use.  If you must have the spells in your spell list to use the runstaff, does this mean that no one in the group can use the Runestaff of The Undead Slayer, because no one casts both arcane and divine spells?  That would be a bummer at this point in life.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Gnurl is about three rounds ahead at this point. The first round he will be casting a shield spell. Since it hasn't actually happened yet, you can bring Featherwind to your shoulder for the detect undead casting. What can I say, I'm feeling generous this morning. If no one disagrees with my post about everyone being in the Ward room inside rather than on deck, I'll adavance the round this morning.



OOC:  EEK!  Sorry, my bad.  I'm just anxious I guess.  Playing a gnome gives me the jitters!   Then I'll wait until you tell me that you need another action from Gnurl, fair enough?   You've already noted that I want Featherwind to be in contact with Gnurl when he casts the _Detect Undead_ spell, so that it will affect her, too. (And, unless, of course, the flighty little wizard wants to change his mind about something previously stated.)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I took it that everyone moved into the Ward Room. That would have been the logical thing to do. I'm going forward with that. Please act accordingly. Post coming shortly. Runestaffs work only for arcane casters, and so will be of no use to Mingo. As mentioned earlier Gnurl is a couple of actions ahead, so we can back up to before he passed the staff off and move forward.


----------



## Scotley

Initiative
Big Bad ?? 26 
Mingo 24
?? 23
Featherwind 18
Gnurl 17
Terry 14
Geoffrey 14
H'Roosh 10
Anson 8
Marienna 6
Radoon 4
Mig 4

The shadowy attacker having stuck and vanished, Mingo drops her sandwich, says a Prayer, then readies her halfling warsling, which instantly frosts up, with a skiprock, ready to strike at any attacker of the party.

Gnurl will still speak to Featherwind, "Featherwind, Dear, stay up high out of this fray!" The bird does as ordered and takes up a station atop a torch bracket on the wall just a few feet above Gnurl's head. Gnurl, sensing the impending collision of fecal matter and whirling blades, casts Shield on himself.

Terry leaps from his place on a couch and draws an odd wavy-bladed bi-metal dagger. Several people in the room seem to have similar daggers.

Staggered by the attack Geoffrey fails to one knee "Ware yourself and go back to back quickly, dark evil is about" Geoffrey will then cast lesser restoration on himself healing 3 points of con damage -

H'Roosh glances out the portal and begins looking around the cabin. Suddenly, his gaze snaps to the area just behind Geoffrey and he crouches to spring, but then freezes in place with an air of expectation.

" 'Ware the shadows!"

Anson drops his tea, orders Mig, "Defend yourself!" and moves 5 ft to Mingo's back, drawing his swords, a finely crafted long sword and a finely crafted cold iron short sword, and readies to strike at a moving shadow. As Anson pulls back his cloak, onlookers see that he wears a mithral breastplate similar to Mingo's breastplate.

Marienna slips off a stool and drops into a crouch as she smoothly draws a glowing rapier and stands with her back to Radoon looking for a foe. 

Seeing Geoffry drop, Radoon will look to Marienna and place his back to hers. Since he can not see his foe and wanting to help protect Marienna. He adopts a defensive stance, with daggers at the ready.

Mig drops the bone and leaps up baring fangs, but clearly unsure what the threat is. 

OOC: Map and more shortly, please hold your actions for a bit.


----------



## Scotley

The ghostly arm, head and shoulder rise from the floor again (at E50). It attacks (1d20+16=26) Anson, striking (2d6=12) him as if he had no armor. It then begins to sink back into the floor. 

OOC: Anson, Radoon, Mig and H'Roosh may make melee attacks as they had ready actions and are in position. (H'Roosh will need to make a 5' step) Mingo can't ready an action to attack until her initiative comes around again as she cast a spell last round. You are all under the effects of Mingo's Prayer spell.

Note that your foe is undead and thus not subject to critical hits, and incorpeal meaning that only magic weapons can hit it and even then you have a 50% miss chance. Roll a d100 if your attack would hit AC25. A 1to50 is still a miss, while a 51+ is a hit.

[sblock=Geoffrey]I made an error. You get two Fort. saves to avoid the 2 con. drains. Please make two such rolls DC25 unfortunately.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anson]Make a DC25 Fortitude save or take Constitution Damage (1d8=7) [/sblock]

Once these attacks are resolved, Mingo has an action and then something else will happen, so the rest of you please wait.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh steps up and lets a fist fly at the shadowy arm.  It seems as though he connects solidly, but his fist passes through the appendage without causing it apparant harm.

He immediately resumes his stance of readiness.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]TH 1d20+8=28, Damage 1d10+2=6 

Miss Chance (1d100=16)[/sblock]

OOC: Scott, my understanding is that H'Roosh's initiative is now just before the initiative of whatever triggered his readied action.  Is this correct?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon strikes twice at the shadowy arm and feels he swung with his usual 'Umph' but both daggers missed.

_This shadow maybe beyond my reach I may need to go for it instead of playing it safe with my defensive stance but after seeing what it did to Geoffry... it!!_

Next round Radoon will let go of his defensive stance.

to hit while in defensive stance (1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=19)


----------



## Lou

*Anson (Ranger 7) & Mig (Riding Dog)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The ghostly arm, head and shoulder rise from the floor again (at E50). It attacks (1d20+16=26) Anson, striking (2d6=12) him as if he had no armor. It then begins to sink back into the floor.
> 
> OOC: Anson, Radoon, Mig and H'Roosh may make melee attacks as they had ready actions and are in position. (H'Roosh will need to make a 5' step) Mingo can't ready an action to attack until her initiative comes around again as she cast a spell last round. You are all under the effects of Mingo's Prayer spell.
> 
> Note that your foe is undead and thus not subject to critical hits, and incorpeal meaning that only magic weapons can hit it and even then you have a 50% miss chance. Roll a d100 if your attack would hit AC25. A 1to50 is still a miss, while a 51+ is a hit.
> 
> [sblock=Anson]Make a DC25 Fortitude save or take Constitution Damage (1d8=7) [/sblock]
> 
> Once these attacks are resolved, Mingo has an action and then something else will happen, so the rest of you please wait.




Anson looks to his right as the shadowy claw rakes him painfully, draining the color from his cheeks.  Anson swings his swords in an intervweaving fashion, his long sword sweeps through the mist, but to no avail on the first sweep.  On the second sweep, the long sword slows and appears to shake the form (10 hp of damage). HP 23/35 (temp) (63) Con 9/16 Touch AC 14
[sblock=Anson rolls] Anson fails the F save (1d20+9=20) and takes 7 Con damage, also losing another 28 hp.

It's my prayer spell and I still forgot it (after failing the Fort save!!)  I added the +1 in manually for the attacks and damage rolls:

First and Second Long Sword attacks might hit LS 1d20+11=29; LS 1d20+6=25; SS 1d20+10=19, SS 1d20+5=16) 
First Long Sword Attack fails hit Incorporeal undead; damage if hit (1d100=47, 1d8+5=13 +1 Prayer = 14 )
Second Long Sword Attack hits for 10 points hit Incorporeal undead; damage if hit (1d100=75, 1d8+5=9+1 for prayer=10) 

[/sblock]

Mig sees her master in danger and lunges forward to bite the attacker, but she growls as she misses.  HP 35 Touch AC 13
[sblock=Mig roll]Mig misses, even adding in the +1 from the Prayer, which I forgot Mig's bite at undead (1d20+6=17) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Scott, my understanding is that H'Roosh's initiative is now just before the initiative of whatever triggered his readied action.  Is this correct?




Your initiative, and that of the others who held a ready action, is now 26 and that will be reflected in the next post. H'Roosh traded an action for a better time in the next round.


----------



## Scotley

Taking at best some minor wounds the shadowy undead form has left the Ward room again. 

OOC: Mingo has an action now in the normal initiative order. Then it will be my turn again. Note that Mig, who to my knowledge lacks a magic weapon, will be unable to hit the incorpreal form. A better choice would be the 'Aid another' action.

OOC: Anybody who wants may make a knowledge roll and can make the numbers listed can gain the following information:

Knowledge Nature 15+ or Knowledge Religion 20+ [sblock]Undead who drain away life the way this one seems to are temporarily increased in power by it. (as in temp. hit points) [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Taking at best some minor wounds the shadowy undead form has left the Ward room again.
> 
> OOC: Mingo has an action now in the normal initiative order. Then it will be my turn again. Note that Mig, who to my knowledge lacks a magic weapon, will be unable to hit the incorpreal form. A better choice would be the 'Aid another' action.
> 
> OOC: Anybody who wants may make a knowledge roll and can make the numbers listed can gain the following information:
> 
> Knowledge Nature 15+ or Knowledge Religion 20+ [sblock]Undead who drain away life the way this one seems to are temporarily increased in power by it. (as in temp. hit points) [/sblock]




OCC - I'll refrain from the skill check, Radoon has neither of those.  WOW this guy sucks...literally!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yes, he does.   At least at the end of this fight you'll have a considerable sense of accomplishment. Of course we might repeat the precedent set by Rook in the last battle and kill off somebody else...


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (Halfling Paragon 3, Cleric 5, Rogue 1)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Taking at best some minor wounds the shadowy undead form has left the Ward room again.
> 
> OOC: Mingo has an action now in the normal initiative order. Then it will be my turn again. Note that Mig, who to my knowledge lacks a magic weapon, will be unable to hit the incorpreal form. A better choice would be the 'Aid another' action.




Mingo maintains her readied action, prepared to attack anything that reappears to threaten the group with her warsling.

OOC:  Thanks for the heads up on Mig, but it wouldn't have changed anything.  Mig will now aid Anson from now on.  The while party may die at this rate unless Geoffrey has a good spell available.


----------



## Scotley

*More foes*

Suddenly, two more shadowy foes drift up from the floor. They are about man-sized and not as fast as the one that has attacked previously. One strikes out at Anson the other at Geoffrey, but neither manages to hit. 

OOC: Okay, Mingo is on, followed by Featherwind, Gnurl, Terry, 
Geoffrey, and Marienna. The rest of you have acted for this round (round2) and will have to wait until next round. Leif, I won't hold Gnurl to his stated action of casting 'detect undead' since there are now 2 visible undead in the room. Enjoy. 

Revised Initiative
Dread Wraith 26
H'Roosh 26
Radoon 26
Anson 26
Mig 26
Wraiths 23
Mingo 23
Featherwind 18
Gnurl 17
Terry 14
Geoffrey 14
Marienna 6


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (Halfling Paragon 3, Cleric 5, Rogue 1)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Suddenly, two more shadowy foes drift up from the floor. They are about man-sized and not as fast as the one that has attacked previously. One strikes out at Anson the other at Geoffrey, but neither manages to hit.
> 
> OOC: Okay, Mingo is on, followed by Featherwind, Gnurl, Terry,
> Geoffrey, and Marienna. The rest of you have acted for this round (round2) and will have to wait until next round. Leif, I won't hold Gnurl to his stated action of casting 'detect undead' since there are now 2 visible undead in the room. Enjoy.
> 
> Revised Initiative
> Dread Wraith 26
> H'Roosh 26
> Radoon 26
> Anson 26
> Mig 26
> Wraiths 23
> Mingo 23
> Featherwind 18
> Gnurl 17
> Terry 14
> Geoffrey 14
> Marienna 6




Mingo lets fly two skiprocks at the figure attacking Anson, striking both times!  One skiprock richocets towards the figure attacking Geoffrey, but falls short.

Mingo HP 76, touch AC 16

OOC:  I assumed AC 15, but will change if that is incorrect.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Mingo RapidShot attacks on undead (1d20+12=19, 1d20+12=30) Sorry, I didn't mean to roll 4 times. I took the first two rolls.

Both should hit if these are standard Wraiths (AC 15).

Mingo miss chance (1d100=87, 1d100=62) 

Damage: 14 + 8 cold = 22  Damage rolls (rock/cold) (1d6+5=6, 1d6=6, 1d6+5=8, 1d6=2)

Now, where is the 2nd one?  Is it within 5 ft of first one?

Skiprock richocet attempt:  Scotley has to decide positions.  Too far!

If close enough, then one richocet in that direction.
richicet attempts (1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=22) 

but skiprock passes through or  falls short, doesn't matter this round
miss chance (1d100=28) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Since I just read the runestaff's errata that eliminates the Disrupting Weapon power that he was going to use, Gnurl will quaff a dose of his Potion of Displacement, since there is nothing else that he can do with the runestaff that will do any good!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

2nd Round

Having healed himself somewhat Geoffrey will ready his mace and will stike out if necessary taking a 5 foot move to do so. Perhaps due to his weakend state, Geoffrey misses.

1d20+11-> [3,11] = (14)
1d20+6-> [4,6] = (10)
1d6+4-> [5,4] = (9)
1d6+4-> [2,4] = (6)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll be at an off site meeting today, so look for an update tonight.


----------



## Scotley

Mingo lets fly two skiprocks at the figure attacking Anson, striking both times! One skiprock richocets towards the figure attacking Geoffrey, but falls short. 

The Gnome pulls a potion and downs it quickly. Uttering a prodigious burp, his diminutive form seems to shimmer briefly before he appears to return to normal. 

Terry picks up Marienna's crossbow and fires a glowing bolt that whiffs through the shadowy form besetting Geoffrey before sticking solidly in the wall behind it. Cursing like the proper sailor he is, Terry begins to reload.

Having healed himself somewhat Geoffrey will ready his mace and will stike out if necessary taking a 5 foot move to do so. Perhaps due to his weakend state, Geoffrey misses.

Marienna chants briefly when making the gestures needed to complete a spell. A wave of healing energy rolls through the room healing 14 points of damage to everyone who is wounded and causing the shadowy undead forms to shiver. 

Re-Revised Initiative

H'Roosh 26
Radoon 26
Anson 26
Mig 26
Dread Wraith 26
Wraiths 23
Mingo 23
Featherwind 18
Gnurl 17
Terry 14
Geoffrey 14
Marienna 6

OOC: H'Roosh, Radoon, Anson, and Mig are all due actions before the bad guys. Sorry, I should have noted that sooner. The map has not changed at this point.


----------



## Lou

*Anson (Ranger 7) & Mig (Riding Dog)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna chants briefly when making the gestures needed to complete a spell. A wave of healing energy rolls through the room healing 14 points of damage to everyone who is wounded and causing the shadowy undead forms to shiver.
> 
> OOC: H'Roosh, Radoon, Anson, and Mig are all due actions before the bad guys. Sorry, I should have noted that sooner. The map has not changed at this point.




Anson feels the power of Marienna's spell ripple through him.  With Mig aiding his defense, Anson again swings his swords in an intervweaving fashion, this time at the Wraith, yelling, "Take that!"  His long sword sweeps through the mist twice, jarring the wraith.  His short sword hits once as well.  (27 25 hp of damage). HP 35/35 (temp) (63) Con 9/16 Touch AC 14+2=16; Mig HP 35 Touch AC 14



[sblock=combat rolls] All 4 strikes may be hits. Anson Rd 2 Wraith attack (LS/LS/SS/SS) (1d20+11=26, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+10=15, 1d20+5=16)
The LS attacks both hit, for 19 LS attacks on incorporeal (1d100=83, 1d8+6=9, 1d100=87, 1d8+6=10) Had to add in the +1 on the damage from the Prayer spell.
First SS attack hits for 8 6 points SS attacks on incorporeal (1d100=80, 1d6+5=8+3=6, 1d100=41, 1d6+5=7) Only 1/2 Str bonus on off-hand.

Mig adds +2 to Anson's touch AC this round.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will pat his satisfied tummy as he reaches into his Heward's Handy Haversack, and.... miracle of miracles, his _ Wand of Magic Missile _ is right there on top!    Gnurl whups out the obsidian, ruby-tipped wand, and says, "Entschuldigüng!"  The wand makes five rapid reports that sound like fingernails on a chalk board as it spews forth five glowing bursts of energy that speed unerringly toward the wraith.

[sblock=magic missile damage]it's caster level 9th, 5 missiles doing 2-5 hp of damage each =  20 (21 with the prayer spell)http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1359751 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh whirls and whips out a leg in a round kick, but the Dread Wraith becomes incorporeal just as his extended foot should have made contact.  Badly off balance, his follow up elbow and fist don't even come close to the shadowy form.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

to hit 1st attack (1d20+9=17, 1d20+9=10)

uh oh, a "1"  

to hit 2nd attack (1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=9)

OCC - damn, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn that round

Radoon begins swinging at the shadowy figure but seems to be fighting blind.


----------



## Scotley

This time the Dread Wraith's arm comes from the wall and floor between Marienna and Gnurl. Featherwind squawks a warning. The shadowy arm seems to pass through the Gnome without harming him. 

Meanwhile, H'Roosh whirls and whips out a leg in a round kick, but the Wraith besetting Geoffrey becomes incorporeal just as his extended foot should have made contact. Badly off balance, his follow up elbow and fist don't even come close to the shadowy form.

Whirling to face the threat so close to Marienna, Radoon begins swinging at the shadowy figure but seems to be fighting blind.

Anson feels the power of Marienna's spell ripple through him. With Mig aiding his defense, Anson again swings his swords in an interweaving fashion, this time at the Wraith, yelling, "Take that!" His long sword sweeps through the mist twice, jarring the wraith. His short sword hits once as well. The form before him utters an anguished cry, shudders and seems to flow apart, the various bits retreating into the shadows of the room and vanishing forever. 

Gnurl will pat his satisfied tummy as he reaches into his Heward's Handy Haversack, and.... miracle of miracles, his Wand of Magic Missile is right there on top!  Gnurl whups out the obsidian, ruby-tipped wand, and says, "Entschuldigüng!" The wand makes five rapid reports that sound like fingernails on a chalk board as it spews forth five glowing bursts of energy that speed unerringly into the Dread Wraith's huge arm only inches from the wand's tip. The Arm recoils in haste vanishing once more from view. 

The remaining visible Wraith tries to attack H'Roosh, but he moves with a fluid grace that completely eludes the icy touch. 

Re-Revised Some More Initiative

H'Roosh 26
Radoon 26
Anson 26
Mig 26
Gnurl 26
Dread Wraith 26
Wraiths 23
Mingo 23
Featherwind 18
Terry 14
Geoffrey 14
Marienna 6

Okay, new round, I'm not sure the ever eager Gnurl had an action coming, but what the hell. At present only one Wraith is present in the room, with the Dread Wraith having vanished back into the walls and floor. Everyone can act on the remaining target or state a ready action for when the Dread Wraith returns.


----------



## Leif

*Too-Eager Gnurl, whose feelings are hurt :-(*

OOC:  I'm not sure how much Gnurl can move, seems he may be hemmed into the corner here, but he will at least jump around and move within this square so that his displacement will not be given away, and he'll otherwise just be prepared to blast the big shadowy guy again.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Taking a minute to orient himself Geoffrey assits H'Roosh and lashes out with his mace striking the creature twice.

1d20+11-> [13,11] = (24)
1d20+7-> [19,7] = (26)
1d6+4-> [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4-> [3,4] = (7)

DM
[sblock]The wraith needs to make two saves DC 15 or be destroyed...gotta love the mace.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Wraith Will save vs. Disruption (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=19)      Invisible Castle loves me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

_Ground and focus, ground and focus . . ._

H'Roosh alters his stance slightly to engage the remaining 'regular' wraith.  Now moving constantly in varying flowing patterns, he chooses his moment carefully and sends a jab cross combination, followed by a powerful uppercut.  The jab misses, but the wraith's efforts to avoid it lead the poor creature straight into the next two blows.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](TH 1d20+9=17, 1d100=18, Damage 1d10+2=6, TH 1d20+9=21, 1d100=56, Damage 1d10+2=11, TH 1d20+4=18, 1d100=81, Damage 1d10+2=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Anson (Ranger 7) & Mig (Riding Dog)*

Anson, breathing heavily in his drained state, spins his swords and readies for the Dread Wraith to reappear.  Mig aids Anson by running circles around Anson in a defensive dance.

HP 35/35 (temp) (63) Con 9/16 Touch AC 14+2=16; Mig HP 35 Touch AC 14


OOC:  Can Mingo get a clear shot with her warsling at the remaining wraith?  If so, she will go ahead and attempt to kill it.  Otherwise, Mingo will await the Dread Wraith also.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Scott, how big are the squares in the map?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott, how big are the squares in the map?




OOC: 5'x5'


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Can Mingo get a clear shot with her warsling at the remaining wraith?  If so, she will go ahead and attempt to kill it.  Otherwise, Mingo will await the Dread Wraith also.




OOC: Most likely he could, at a -4 for firing into melee unless you have precise shot, but it won't be needed. Between Geoffrey and H'Roosh that Wraith is dead, again. Only the as yet still hidden Dread Wraith remains in the fight.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon, beginning to swing on the wraith, sees H'Roosh's unbelievably fast form take it out so he will check his swings and hold his action.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Most likely he could, at a -4 for firing into melee unless you have precise shot, but it won't be needed. Between Geoffrey and H'Roosh that Wraith is dead, again. Only the as yet still hidden Dread Wraith remains in the fight.




Mingo will ready a full attack for the appearance of the Dread Wraith.

OOC:  Mingo has precise shot for just that reason.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Round 3 Action

Seeing the combat shift and the lack of succes the party is having against the foe, Geoffrey will call out..."When he appears next, I can prevent his leaving briefly so be ready to attack" Geoffrey will then hold his action until the appearance of the Dread Wraith and when he appears he will cast the fourth level spell Dimensional Anchor.

OCC: I most likely will not post again until sunday night..off to the woods.


----------



## Scotley

The lesser Wraiths destroyed, the party waits for the Dread Wraith to re-appear. They don't have to wait long. It rises (at E5) to attack (1d20+16=27) Radoon,striking him easily.

OOC: Those of you with ready actions may roll them now if you haven't already.

[sblock=Radoon] Radoon takes damage (2d6=9) and needs to make a DC:25 Fortitude save or take Constitution Damage (1d8=4) [/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey]Your spell requires a ranged touch attack vs. the Dread Wraith's Touch as AC of 25[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (Paragon3/Cleric5/Rogue1) & Anson (Ranger7) & Mig (Riding Dog)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The lesser Wraiths destroyed, the party waits for the Dread Wraith to re-appear. They don't have to wait long. It rises (at E5) to attack (1d20+16=27) Radoon,striking him easily.
> 
> OOC: Those of you with ready actions may roll them now if you haven't already.




Mingo unleashes two skiprocks from her warsling as a RapidShot at the Dread Wraith, hitting twice!  20 15 hp of damage
Mingo HP 76/76 Touch AC 16

With Mig still aiding his defense, Anson again swings his swords in an intervweaving fashion, this time at the Dread Wraith.  Anson shutters from the memory of the Dread Wraith's previous attack, causing his aim to falter.  His long sword and short sword sweep through the air without ever hitting the Wraith. 
Anson HP 35/35 (temp) (63) Con 9/16 Touch AC 14+2=16; Mig HP 35 Touch AC 14

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Mingo: Even had a 20! Attacks on Dread Wraith (1d20+12=32, 1d20+12=27) 

Mingo hits twice!  Miss chance on Dread Wraith (1d100=80, 1d100=89)

Mingo damage is 15 from skiprocks and 5 from cold.  Damage on Dread Wraith (1d6+5=9, 1d6=4, 1d6+5=6, 1d6=1) 

Anson: All 4 misses on AC 25 attacks on Dread Wraith (1d20+11=16, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+5=6)
[/sblock]

OOC:  Scotley, I did not add +1 to each of the frost (cold) rolls from the Prayer spell.  Do they get +1 also?


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Scotley, I did not add +1 to each of the frost (cold) rolls from the Prayer spell.  Do they get +1 also?




OOC: Nope, you only add the bonus once to each attack. Note that the Dread Wraith, like most undead, does not suffer cold damage.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The lesser Wraiths destroyed, the party waits for the Dread Wraith to re-appear. They don't have to wait long. It rises (at E5) to attack (1d20+16=27) Radoon,striking him easily.
> 
> OOC: Those of you with ready actions may roll them now if you haven't already.
> 
> [sblock=Radoon] Radoon takes damage (2d6=9) and needs to make a DC:25 Fortitude save or take Constitution Damage (1d8=4) [/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Geoffrey]Your spell requires a ranged touch attack vs. the Dread Wraith's Touch as AC of 25[/sblock]




fortitude save (1d20+8=25)

OCC - Whewwww   Whoooooo!!!!  Made the save!!!!  By the hair of my chiney chin chin

Seeing the wraith come up right in front of him and feeling the energy drain from his body, he attacks unleashing a flurry of swings.  He seems to hit but just as he does, the shadowy form becomes more shadow than form and his swing hits nothing but air.



primary rolls (1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=24)

miss chance (1d100=30)

secondary rolls (1d20+3=13, 1d20+3=17)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

As soon as Gnurl sees the form of the Dread Wraith manifest sufficiently to be hit, he shouts, "Entschuldigung!" to activate his wand of magic missile (9th level).  The room is again filled with the sound of five rapid reports that sound like fingernails on a chalkboard, and five glowing pulses of energy streak unerringly into the Dread Wraith. [sblock=magic missile damage] 21 hp damage this time!!http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1365642  Actually, the damage for this spell is 22 taking the prayer spell into account. [/sblock]

And Gnurl's Knowledge (Nature) roll regarding knowledge about the Dread Wraith, 
DC 15+ = d20+8 = 15 Perfect!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1366342


----------



## J. Alexander

As the Dread Wraith appears, Geoffrey will raise his hand towads him and say "I forbid you to leave this area vile creature of darkness" 

1d20+11-> [20,11] = (31)
ranged touch attack

OCC: Iivisible Castle loves me this am...and I am back from wandering in the woods.


----------



## Scotley

Geoffrey 26
H'Roosh 26
Radoon 26
Anson 26
Mig 26
Gnurl 26
Dread Wraith 26
Wraiths 23
Mingo 23
Featherwind 18
Terry 14
Marienna 6

This time as the Dread Wrait rises to attack, Geoffrey completes his ready spell. A green ray springs forth from his outstreched hand to strike the Wraith and it is covered with a shimmering emerald field. Seeing the wraith come up right in front of him and feeling the energy drain from his body, he attacks unleashing a flurry of swings. He seems to hit but just as he does, the shadowy form becomes more shadow than form and his swing hits nothing but air. With Mig still aiding his defense, Anson again swings his swords in an intervweaving fashion, this time at the Dread Wraith. Anson shutters from the memory of the Dread Wraith's previous attack, causing his aim to falter. His long sword and short sword sweep through the air without ever hitting the Wraith. As soon as Gnurl sees the form of the Dread Wraith manifest sufficiently to be hit, he shouts, "Entschuldigung!" to activate his wand of magic missile (9th level). The room is again filled with the sound of five rapid reports that sound like fingernails on a chalkboard, and five glowing pulses of energy streak unerringly into the Dread Wraith. Mingo unleashes two skiprocks from her warsling at the Dread Wraith, hitting twice! Terry fires the crossbow once more and this time the bolt sticks in the foe rather than passing through. Marienna reaches out a hand to Radoon's back and he feels the warmth of healing magic radiate out from her touch to ease the cold and pain of the Wraith's attack (heals 13 points). This time the Dread Wraith's touch (1d20+16=35) contacts Mingo and she feels the painful icy sting (damage (2d6=7)). 

OOC: H'Roosh is still has an action coming, so let Mike have a post before the rest of you post again. If Mingo makes her save and H'Roosh has a good round the fight could be over.  

[Sblock=Mingo]You need to make a DC:25 Fortitude save or take Constitution Drain (1d8=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

Swing and a miss!  Swing and a miss!  Swing and a miss!  IC hates me!


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> This time the Dread Wraith's touch (1d20+16=35) contacts Mingo and she feels the painful icy sting (damage (2d6=7)).
> 
> [Sblock=Mingo]You need to make a DC:25 Fortitude save or take Constitution Drain (1d8=5) [/sblock]




Mingo recoils from the icy touch, feeling the lifeforce drain from her small body.

[sblock=save]Mingo fails.Fort save v. Dread Wraith DC25 (1d20+11=15)

Hmmm.  My characters can't seem to make saving throws....
[/sblock]

Mingo 42/49 (temp) 76 Con 11/16 Touch AC 16

OOC:  So on this battle goes....


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Peeved Gnome Wizard*

Gnurl appears to consider for a moment, and then makes up his mind to stay his present course, but he appears to have doubts for some reason:  "Entschuldigung?"  This time, 5 little, gay, fuschia, miniature lightning bolts spring forth from Gnurl's wand and slap the dread wraith.  "Come on, Guys, I KNOW you can all do better than I just did!!"

 [sblock=magic missile damage]Terrible luck for Gnurl!:  only 15 points of damage! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374154, well, 16 if the prayer spell is still active.
[/sblock]

Featherwind will remain up out of reach of the melee, but as near to Gnurl as possible, under those circumstances.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Next Actions for H'Roosh]Trying not to cause delays, so just in case it comes 'round again, I wanted to let y'all know that H'Roosh will be swinging and missing 3 MORE TIMES.  Once again IC is defying the laws of probability - with his bonuses H'Roosh should be able to break 25 one in four rolls . . .  Didn't break a 14 this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: It just wouldn't feel like DnD if Mike weren't bitchin' about the dice would it?

The Wraith seems re-energised from the strike on Mingo. However, as it tries to sink back into the floor it is held by the green glow created by Geoffrey. 

OOC: Actions for everyone but Gnurl who has already blasted the poor undead again.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

primary hits (1d20+10=21, 1d20+10=25)

miss chance (1d100=15)

secondary hits (1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=21)

Radoon infuriated by this uninvited guest on the sheet, he unleashes a flurry of dagger strikes, alas, they are all ineffective.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Ok, Danggit.  I thought.... well, nevermind what I thought.  Just tell me when it's my turn again, ok?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Seeing the creature falter slighty, Geoffrey will step forward and raise his hand "I cast you forth"
For Dm
[sblock]Geoffrey casts cure critical wounds on the creature.  To hit 18 damage 29 points of damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Next Actions for H'Roosh]Trying not to cause delays, so just in case it comes 'round again, I wanted to let y'all know that H'Roosh will be swinging and missing 3 MORE TIMES.  Once again IC is defying the laws of probability - with his bonuses H'Roosh should be able to break 25 one in four rolls . . .  Didn't break a 14 this time.[/sblock]




Wasn't sure if I was clear about this or not - I went ahead and posted H'Roosh's actions for today in case things proceeded while I was at work and Leif 'needed his Gnurl fix' before I could find my way to a computer


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure if I was clear about this or not - I went ahead and posted H'Roosh's actions for today in case things proceeded while I was at work and Leif 'needed his Gnurl fix' before I could find my way to a computer



OOC:  Thanks for trying, Big Guy!  But, as usual, I manged to screw up a wet dream again.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (Paragon3/Cleric5/Rogue1) & Anson (Ranger 7) & Mig (Riding Dog)*

Seeing Mingo attacked by the undead monstrosity, Anson says to Mig, "Let's get it this time!"  Anson again swings his swords in an intervweaving fashion. His long sword sweeps through the mist, hitting nothing. His short sword appears to hit twice, but the second time it slids on through. 

Anson HP 35/35 (temp from 63) Con 9/16 Touch AC 14; Mig HP 35 Touch AC 14

Mingo takes a deep breath, focusing her energies, and lets loose two more skiprocks.  Both hit the far wall instead of the dread wraith.

Mingo 42/49 (temp from 76) Con 11/16 Touch AC 16

Mingo looks at Anson and tells him, "Anson, heal the undead."



[sblock=combat rolls]Mig aids Anson's attack this round (+2 on attacks).  _Sorry, forgot to add the +2 before I hit the roll button._

Anson att on DW (LS/LS/SS/SS) (1d20+11+2=24, 1d20+6+2=23, 1d20+10+2=29, 1d20+5+2=26) 

Both short sword attacks may be hits.

attacks on incorporeal (1d100=56, 1d6+3=5, 1d100=48, 1d6+3=4) 

Only first SS attack hits for 5 points

Mingo's Skiprocks:

Attacks on DW (1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=17) 

She misses twice.

Note that Mingo's initiative is also 26.  She readied her attack for the Dread Wraith in post#1703.
[/sblock]

[sblock=next round]Both Anson and Mingo will attempt to heal the dread wraith next round.  Mig will aid Anson's attack, and he will attempt a touch attack, having activated his armor's healing power (3 charges/4d8).  Mingo will also activate her armor's healing power (3 charges/4d8). She will also attempt a touch attack on the Dread Wraith. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Victory!*

Gnurl's missiles strike the Wraith, but most of the other attacks fail. Geoffrey intones a prayer and raises his holy symbol before reaching out toward the Wraith. His glowing hand misses the Wraith completely, but a tiny spark of divine energy leaps from a strange black and gold ring on his finger and grazes the Wraith. An odd musical tone somewhat like a harp sounds and the Dread Wraith begins to burn with a golden flame that starts at the point of the spark's impact and slowly burns the writhing shadowform away. No more foes remain. A small flame about the size of a torch continues to burn on the deck slowly turning from golden to silver. It does no harm to the deck at all, but simply burns there. Those in the group familiar with magic all recognize the remaining flame as like that of an everburning torch. 

[sblock=Anybody making a DC 20 Knowledge Arcane or Knowledge Religion check]The flame might well turn golden again in the presence of undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling knowledge check*

Knowledge Arcana check = d20+16 = 25

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1378141  (There are two rolls on the invisible castle link, because I mistkenly thought that I could roll for knowledge religion untrained just using my intelligence modifier.  But the ph says that you can't possibly make checks above dc 10 if you're untrained, so I just left it off.  It was kinda unnecessary anyway.)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"M.,  can you heal those that need it?  I don't want to allow time for anything else to happen before we go in."


----------



## Scotley

Marienna begins to examine the wounded. 

OOC: Status reports if you took damage please!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC:

H'Roosh dealt out very little damage, but took none either so I guess it worked out all right.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, torch*

If no one else is moving to lift the burning torch, Gnurl will pick it up and look for a holder somewhere nearby to at least keep the "flame" away from wooden objects.  (OOC:  The flame might not be damaging the ship, but it's making Gnurl very nervous anyway, since he much prefers terra firma to being restricted to deck planks surrounded by large amounts of water.)  

*Better yet, Gnurl will just see if he can figure out how to turn the flame off.*

Spellcraft Check: 32.  Knowledge (Arcana) Check: 26.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1378524

Picking up the torch and examining it carefully with a wizard's trained eye, Gnurl touches the base of the torch with a twisting motion and the flame reduces in size until it is extinguished.  Gnurl then deposits the torch in the nearest receptacle of group treasure.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Radoon has no damage as M. healed him previously and he made his saving throw.

IN - Radoon watches Gnurl and smiles at him as he sees the little guy extinguish the flame.  "Thank you, I am not too fond of flames on our ship."


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> IN - Radoon watches Gnurl and smiles at him as he sees the little guy extinguish the flame.  "Thank you, I am not too fond of flames on our ship."



"My distict pleasure, Cap'n!  And while I'm thinking about it, let me say that I feel that I have been remiss as far as nautical skills are concerned.  I should have been learning to pull my own weight on board, and I am sorry that I have neglected to do that.  At the earliest available opportunity, I intend to pursue as much knowledge of the art of Navigation as I am able to get, so that I can contribute to the ship also."  So saying, Gnurl will bow deeply, and then, as he straightens himself, he will give a sharp slaute to Radoon, and as he does so he will give a surreptitious arcane gesture with his left hand to cast a quick cantrip, Ghost Sound, so that as Gnurl salutes there is the clear sound of a Boatswain's whistle.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna begins to examine the wounded.
> 
> OOC: Status reports if you took damage please!




Mingo watches Gnurl deal with the flame.  "Well done," she tells him.  "Your magical wand attacks were the difference in that battle."

Mingo steps up to Anson, who is petting Mig and says, "Be restored."  Anson looks only slightly better.  

Mingo tells Marienna, "It seems that those of us who are new to the group are the ones most injured.  I can cure, but my restoration is spent until tomorrow."

Mingo HP 42/49 (temp from 76) Con 11/16
Anson HP 42/42 (temp from 63) Con 10/16  

Mingo will retreive the pieces of her skiprocks that were destroyed.  Mingo smiles as she finds an intact skiprock.  She tosses it in the air and catches it.

[sblock=spells, rolls, etc.]
Mingo's rolls for flame knowledge both fail.  Knowledge (religion) check (1d20+6=15) 
Knowledge (arcana) check (1d20+6=14) 

Mingo casts _Lesser Restoration  _ on Anson, curing 1 point of Con damage.  lesser restoration on Anson (1d4=1) 

1 skiprock can be reused skiprock retrieval (reuse on 2) (1d2=2, 1d2=1) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo watches Gnurl deal with the flame.  "Well done," she tells him.  "Your magical wand attacks were the difference in that battle."



"Thank you, ma'am, for your kind words, but I really did nothing.  The undead have a very nasty way of frustrating all my efforts to use my true magical talents!  I find it most distasteful to be forced to rely upon such a fickle device as a wand.  Since you arrived at the direction of our benefactor and employer, Mr. Marin, may I presume that you and Anson (and Mig, of course) will be continuing to add your efforts and sevices to our own as we search for Allois?"  Gnurl will offer Featherwind his shoulder so that she can rest her wings.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"You know, on second thought, one of us should carry this silver flame!  I am not certain, but I suspect that its flame may turn golden again when any undead are near.  Perhaps whomever is foremost in our procession should carry it, to maximize our time of warning?"  So saying, Gnurl will retrieve the "torch" from where he deposited it, re-activate the flame, and offer it to the front ranks.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Thank you, ma'am, for your kind words, but I really did nothing.  The undead have a very nasty way of frustrating all my efforts to use my true magical talents!  I find it most distasteful to be forced to rely upon such a fickle device as a wand.  Since you arrived at the direction of our benefactor and employer, Mr. Marin, may I presume that you and Anson (and Mig, of course) will be continuing to add your efforts and sevices to our own as we search for Allois?"  Gnurl will offer Featherwind his shoulder so that she can rest her wings.




Quietly to Gnurl, Mingo says, "Don't tell the big people you did nothing.  They'll think it's true.  Your wand may be fickle, but in your capable hands it did significant damage to our undead foe."  

Then in a louder voice, she says, "As I was explaining to Lord Vasa earlier, Anson and I were travelling to the Wheelands when people on board the ship were telling us about the strange undead here.  We detoured here hoping to rid the world of these abominations.  While we have heard of Master Marin, we are not in his service.  If your search for, Allois, is it, leads through the undead, then we will certainly join you.  I believe Lord Vasa is with us, too."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Then Mingo says, "As I was explaining to Lord Vasa earlier, Anson and I were travelling to the Wheelands when people on board the ship were telling us about the strange undead here.  We detoured here hoping to rid the world of these abominations.  While we have heard of Master Marin, we are not in his service.  If your search for, Allois, is it, leads through the undead, then we will certainly join you.  I believe Lord Vasa is with us, too."



"Ahh!  I offer my apologies for my error, then, Madam!  But, yes, I fear that our present path leads us certainly further into the realm of decay and unlife than a healthy Gnome cares to voluntarily venture!  And anyone one of your holy bent is very much welcome to join us.  The invitation extends, of course, to Lord Geoffrey Vasa, our most capable and holy companion, as well!  Aside to H'Roosh or Radoon, "I have not, as yet, cashed in my bank draft from Master Marin for finding Allois, have either of you done so?"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Ahh!  I offer my apologies for my error, then, Madam!  But, yes, I fear that our present path leads us certainly further into the realm of decay and unlife than a healthy Gnome cares to voluntarily venture!  And anyone one of your holy bent is very much welcome to join us.  The invitation extends, of course, to Lord Geoffrey Vasa, our most capable and holy companion, as well!




"No apologies are necessary.  If you have been battling undead such as these, you have reason to believe that additional help would be forthcoming."

Mingo glances over at Anson rubbing Mig's belly, "I'm sure Anson would agree that the dwarven raiders we fought previously make more welcome opponents than these cursed undead.  But if these are the evil that must be fought...."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Hearing the conservation flow about him, Geoffrey remains silent as it lost in thought, them softly saying a prayer he seems to come out from his train of thought. 'This is great evil, gentlemen, a very powerful individual was needed to summon such as this to do their bidding. Such evil can not be allowed to exisit even in such a place as the "Rest"..I will order the "Radiant Sun" to attack tomorrow at noon while go in thru another route" Turning towards Radaoon his says "Master Radoon, If you would allow it I ask that your second be sent aboard the " Radiant Sun" to confer with it's second so as to coordinate the ship's attack at noon and he then can return and brief us on their operation while we plan our own entry."
Then seeing the healing that is occuring for the first time he adds "Should anyone reguire additionaly healing then  please tell me and  it can be arranged, that also goes for your crew Master Radoon should it be necessary"

1d20+5-> [4,5] = (9)
religion

OCC: Sorry for the delay had a chance to go out of town and play sleuth once again.


----------



## Scotley

There are four stout ships lanterns hanging in gimbled mounts around the room. Any of them would do nicely as a receptical for the flame. 

Marienna turns first to Mingo and then to Anson and works her healing magic. "If you'll stay aboard tonight I may be able to do more for you by morning." 

She then turns to Geoffrey, "And you? Can I offer you the benefits of my training?" She grins slyly knowing full well that Geoffrey was one of her teachers.

Terry addresses Geoffrey. "I believe I would be the one to attend such a planning session Captain. If that is the course we are to undertake?" He looks questioningly at Radoon.

OOC: [sblock=Mingo and Anson]Lesser restoration each for 3 and 4 con and 12 hp restored with a cure light wounds for Mingo.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

To Mingo:  "I don't understand -- why would the nature of our foes lead us to expect additional help?"

To Geoffrey:  "Am I correct in surmising that your intent is for the Radiant Sun to attack at one side of their perimeter whilst we, onboard the 'Sheet, slip through their defenses on the other side to begin our mission of destroying undead and rescuing Master Allois?  I like the way you think, Captain Vasa!  I would only ask that we be allowed a bit of rest first, so that the spellcasters among us can begin the assault with a full panoply of spells at our disposal."

OOC:  Gnurl will place the silver flame in one of the ships lanterns in the room.  And he'll probably need to find a chair or something to stand on first......


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Smiling softly at Mariann's words Geoffrey says "You always did have a delicate touch for healing unlike some calloused old paw, but i am well for now, use your gifts for the gentlemen and the crew I will be refreshed once i board the "Radiant Sun"

Then address Gnurl he says "I belive that was the overall gist of our tenative planning before we were so rudely interrupted"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Addressing Gnurl, Geoffrey says, "I belive that was the overall gist of our tentative planning before we were so rudely interrupted."



"Ahhh, yes, indeed!  I knew it had a familiar ring for some reason.  Excuse me, please, Captain, battling the undead addles my wits!"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna turns first to Mingo and then to Anson and works her healing magic. "If you'll stay aboard tonight I may be able to do more for you by morning."




"Thank you, Marienna.  With Master Randoon's permission, we will stay aboard, both for healing and for safety.  There may yet be another attack."

Mingo HP 67/67 (temp from 76) Con 14/16
Anson HP 56/56 (temp from 63) Con 14/16

Gnurl:  "Once it was known that undead were involved, I would think that you would expect clerical aid."

Geoffrey:  "Seeing that we are not fully ready for a fight with undead, Master Vasa, could you share some of your wisdom with us on undead combat techniques?  Even magical weapons passed through the wraiths."

[sblock=OOC]Mingo lost 5 skiprocks in that battle, but she is still well-stocked.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Once it was known that undead were involved, I would think that you would expect clerical aid."



"I fear, Madam Mingo, that you have confused our NEED with our EXPECTATION."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

As the discussion continues Geoffreyl will add "Master Lockspur, with Master Radoon's consent, please confer to my second that it is my desire that he bring the "Radiant Sun" to a postion next to or adjoing the "Bedshee" so as not to seperate our forces. That way should  an attack occur we will be in mutally supporting position but i would imagince that undead will avoid the "Radiant Sun" as she is consercrated ground....

"Mistress Mingo, tacitis fighting the undead vary as do the undead themself. I know of only one or two generalized ways of fighting them and they pertain mainly to blessing weapons in such a fashion as to allow them to disrupt the negative energise which have summoned them or allowing them the ability to strike them" Geoffrey then adds "This we can readily do without much preparation, but it can only be done for a limited amount of time. Then there is the most obivious caution of watching your party members to detect subtle changes in their behavior, the establishment of a friend/foe identification and when facing such opponets as we just did, going back to back so as to limit their ability to strike from stealth"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

To Terry Lockspur, "I agree with Capt Vasa, go ahead and board the Radiant Sun and meet with..."  To Geoffrey, "I'm sorry Geoffrey, who is your first mate?"

To Gnurl, "We did cash our bank drafts to purchase gear and supplies for the journey."

OCC - Maybe my idea of the size of the area we are about to attack is smaller than it really is.   

To the group, "I was thinking of leaving the two ships to provide support from the far wall as we enter from the land side, hopefully unseen.  I would bring just my officers minus Terry.  I think a smaller but very capable party would allow for the best penetration remaining unseen."

To M., "I know I don't have to ask, but after seeing that wraith hurt us so badly, I would really like you to join us and not man the ship, I think Terry is a much better choice, your aid during the fight was invaluable and will most assuredly be needed again - especially by an old dog such as myself."

To Geoffry, "Would you be able to bless us and our weapons right before we enter?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> To Gnurl, "We did cash our bank drafts to purchase gear and supplies for the journey."
> OCC - Maybe my idea of the size of the area we are about to attack is smaller than it really is.
> To the group, "I was thinking of leaving the two ships to provide support from the far wall as we enter from the land side, hopefully unseen.  I would bring just my officers minus Terry.  I think a smaller but very capable party would allow for the best penetration remaining unseen."
> To M., "I know I don't have to ask, but after seeing that wraith hurt us so badly, I would really like you to join us and not man the ship, I think Terry is a much better choice, your aid during the fight was invaluable and will most assuredly be needed again - especially by an old dog such as myself."
> To Geoffry, "Would you be able to bless us and our weapons right before we enter?"



"Well, then, I have been remiss in wanting to wait until the job was completed before cashing my bank draft.  Oh, well, it's too late to worry about that now, I suppose."  

"If Marienna is willing to accompany us in our assault, then I certainly see no harm in having three priests instead of only two.  To be sure, FOUR spellcasters in this group will be quite a departure from our ordinary course of business!  Will the sensibilities of either Captain Geoffrey or Mistress Mingo be offended by this?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"Yes Master Radoon, if there is sufficent time i can prepare everyone's weapons with some sort of divine favor, the problem is that it would take roughly a round to do each weapon and it may not last much more than one or two rounds of combat before expiring. I could due one mass spell which would not be quite as powerful but allow more time or do one or two spells for our principal fighters allowing them sufficent rounds to utilizes the spells. Then turning his attention to Master Gnurls question he says "The only way i will be offended by Mistress Marianna prescence is if she wears her lavender perfume in such large quatines as she is famous for and gives us away to our foes" As he completes his sentence, Geoffrey will give a small wink as if to express he is jesting to Mariannn then continues "The plan is sound tactical Master Radoon, the ships scare them to their bolt holes where we will await them with mace and sword."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Maybe my idea of the size of the area we are about to attack is smaller than it really is.
> 
> To the group, "I was thinking of leaving the two ships to provide support from the far wall as we enter from the land side, hopefully unseen.  I would bring just my officers minus Terry.  I think a smaller but very capable party would allow for the best penetration remaining unseen."
> 
> To Geoffry, "Would you be able to bless us and our weapons right before we enter?"




"Master Randoon, Anson and I will join you and your officers in the attack.  You've seen that Anson is a capable swordsman.  He is also a fair shot with his bow.  I  have some modest clerical abilities in addition to my warsling and skiprocks.  You may have noticed that the skiprocks will sometimes skip from one opponent to another, if they are close together.  I don't have quite the range of a bow, but I can hit distant opponents as well as those in melee.  We are best suited to taking out numerous lesser foes.  Neither of us have a killer ability that does massive amounts of damage, at least not against undead.  Master Vasa and Master Gnurl are more likely to have such abilities.  We've already seen the damage that healing power does to the undead."  Mingo smiles at Marienna.

"Master Vasa, I'm carrying over 15 pounds of silver dust should you need some."

OOC:  Unless the compound has a large magical section underwater, there does not seem to be much room "inside" in the compound, unless I'm missing something.  BTW, I'm referring to *flame strikes*, *scorching ray*, *lightning bolts*, _etc._.    Silver dust is used for *Consecrate*.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I believe that most of you have seen about the best that I am able to offer against these elusive non-corporeal foes, sadly.  We'll need more room for my lightning bolts to be effective without damaging friends.  I've also inadvertently done some significant structural damage with lightning bolts, as well, unfortunately.  I am afraid that my magic missiles will probably be the most effective thing that I am able to do, since my best spells affect the mind of my target, and undead have no noticeable minds..."


----------



## Scotley

Marienna replies to Geoffrey, "I'll leave the perfume at home Captain, but I think that you'll miss once we are surrounded by the smell of rotting corpses." 

She favors Radoon with a smile. "Of course I'll accompany you. I've learned that you find youself in need of my healing gifts more often than anyone else I've ever met."  

Finally, she addresses Gnurl, who is balanced precariously on a chair and a pair of couch cushions as he places the silver flame in a lanter. "I'm not a cleric. My talents are much more focused on the healing arts rather than divine pursuits. Normally, my spells lack much militant punch, but in the case of undead they can be quite effective."  

Terry rises. "I'll be off to meet my counterpart on the Radiant Sun. I suggest we choose a berth a bit further from the compound for the night."  

OOC: Any other preparations you'd like to make or shall I advance time to noon tomorrow when the attack begins?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Let's get to it!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna replies to Geoffrey, "I'll leave the perfume at home Captain, but I think that you'll miss once we are surrounded by the smell of rotting corpses."
> 
> She favors Radoon with a smile. "Of course I'll accompany you. I've learned that you find youself in need of my healing gifts more often than anyone else I've ever met."
> 
> Finally, she addresses Gnurl, who is balanced precariously on a chair and a pair of couch cushions as he places the silver flame in a lanter. "I'm not a cleric. My talents are much more focused on the healing arts rather than divine pursuits. Normally, my spells lack much militant punch, but in the case of undead they can be quite effective."
> 
> Terry rises. "I'll be off to meet my counterpart on the Radiant Sun. I suggest we choose a berth a bit further from the compound for the night."
> 
> OOC: Any other preparations you'd like to make or shall I advance time to noon tomorrow when the attack begins?




Upon hearing Marienna's comment, Radoon will laugh whole-heartedly for some time.  As he finally comes under control, "I guess it's so funny because it's so true, hopefully it wont be the last time I laugh like this."

To Geoffry, "you know your abilities better than I so whatever help you may be able to provide via enchanting our weapons would certainly help as I could not even seem to hit that last wraith."

OCC - Advancing time will be fine with me.  Let's plan on meeting over breakfast.

The only thing I'd like to do this evening is call upon M. tonight.  Radoon is very uneasy about all of this and would like to have some non-sexual companionship this evening - he really hopes it is not his last evening aboard the sheet.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"I shall reflect upon what may be best for tomorrow and will prepare those that will aid us most."  Geofry says..."Should you gentlmen need anything bewteen now and then please feel free to come aboard "The Radiant Sun" I shall leave word with the watch to pass you immediatley."

OCC Fine by me


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finally, she addresses Gnurl, who is balanced precariously on a chair and a pair of couch cushions as he places the silver flame in a lantern. "I'm not a cleric. My talents are much more focused on the healing arts rather than divine pursuits. Normally, my spells lack much militant punch, but in the case of undead they can be quite effective."



"I ask your gracious forgiveness Madam Marienna for my presumption about your calling."  Balancing on the cushions and the chair, Gnurl reaches for the lantern to place the silver flame.  "Now, if I can just ........ woah!, eek!  nearly lost me there!  Ok, now, once again but with a little more oomph this t-i-i-i-i-me THERE! whew!  It's not easy being short in a big world, is it, Madam Mingo?"  "I'll see if I can't prepare my spells so that they may be of at least a small amount of effectiveness to us in our pursuits of the morrow, but I fear that I will be doing a lot of what I did against the wraith, and probably not a great deal more.  But I'll see if I can't prepare a few more surprises, somehow!"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

"And the big people think that everything should be their size, too!" :\ 

"Master Randoon, with your permission, Anson and I will stay on board until tomorrow.  If Marienna can restore us to full health, then I will save those spells.  We could, of course, follow Master Vasa back to the Radiant Sun and seek restoration there.  Marienna, that might save your powers for tomorrow."

Mig spends the rest of the day gnawing on her present from Gnurl.  Anson inspects his armor and weapons, trying not to get seasick.  Anson also inquires if there are any fruit trees or other edible plants being grown on board.  If so, he will ask to inspect them, spending some time thinking about his home.

"H'Roosh, I would love to hear more about where you are from," inquires Mingo.  

Mingo will review her armor and weapons in the evening, before settling in to rest.  Upon rising, Mingo will pray for her spells, asking for guidance against the evil.

OOC:  Both Anson and Mingo are still down 2 Con points.

[sblock=Mingo's spells for the next day]I'll add the spells here.
Newly Prepared Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Searing Light + Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

"Those in need can be readily healed" Geoffrey says and walks over to those attacked by the Dread Wraith and with a soft movement applies his hand to the back of theirs. Anson is restored 2 con points and Mingo 1 con point."That is all i can offer at the moment unless it is to heal a few wounds but more is available upon the Sun if you require it" Glancing around the room and the cabin Geoffrey says "I would be scolded severly if i did not extend an invitation to lunch or dinner this day so should you wish please feel free to join me for either or both. I bid you good day gentlemen and ladies" Geoffrey will then make his way from the "Rumpled Bedshett" to the "Radiant Sun"



1d4-> [2] = (2)
1d4-> [1] = (1)
lesser restoration


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will plan out his spells for study first thing in the morning.  After that, he will go looking for a late night snack of some sort, preferably something sweet, but a big steak would do nicely, too.  In fact, make that a big steak and something sweet.  No sense dying with an empty stomach, after all.  Then he will find a nice, cozy, quiet corner somewhere with a comfortable perch for Featherwind nearby, and he will begin sawing toothpicks.  (He's not big enough to saw logs, after all.)  Before he goes to sleep, Gnurl will ask Featherwind to please wake him about 2 hours before dawn, so he can get a nice early start on studying spells.

ooc:  Gnurl's made his spell selections for the day, as noted on his character sheet, and I will mark the spells Gnurl uses with a "U" as per my usual practice.  Hokey doke!  Gnurl be's ready!  Let's GIT 'ER DONE!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh will stay up for a bit with Mingo, telling her some about his time sailing with his parents (though carefully omitting or working around the part about their profession) and on the Isle of Chelestra.  If she appears at all philosophical he'll spend some time discussing his ideas regarding law and Law (man's law and Nature's Law, that is), as well as the path to enlightenment and ascension.

When the conversation runs out, or when Mingo states her need to rest and prepare for the next day's battle, he'll go up on deck and find a secluded spot for meditation, then retire to his hammock for the night.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Once evening has arrived, Radoon call upon M. in her cabin.

Knock, knock, knock.


----------



## Scotley

Marienna opens her door. She steps back to let him enter her small cabin. "Recovering from your wounds?"


----------



## Scotley

As Geoffrey departs for the deck he notes the dense and likely unnatural fog blanketing both ships and the compound. It reduces visiblity to only a few and largely blocking out the sun.


----------



## Leif

*Is it tomorrow yet?*

Gnurl rises very early and begins his study for the day's spells, which he will read as he strokes Featherwind.  When he finishes that, he will wash up and visit the galley.

"Ahh yes, I was thinking perhaps some blueberry pancakes would hit the spot, with lots and lots of butter, jam, and syrup.  And 4 or 5 strips of bacon and 3 scrambled eggs, as well, please?  Yes, coffee sounds lovely, thank you Dearie!" says Gnurl to the rather hefty older lady in charge of the galley this morning.

ooc:  EEP!  I'll hush again until everyone is ready!  Sorry, guys.  (It's that damned anxious gnome in me!)


----------



## Scotley

The halfling in the kitchen does her best to fill Gnurl's breakfast order. 

OOC: Some of the others haven't finished with the previous evening yet...


----------



## J. Alexander

Concerned about the fog and how it could be a portent of ill, Geoffrey will board the "Radiant Sun". Calling for the Ships' Chancellolr he will issue orders that the fog laterns be light and for the watc to be doubled. "The fog should not be present so close to Midday" After prayers and seeing to the ship, Geoffrey will retire for the rest of the day and the evening to his quarters.

OCC: We may need to start saving the threads etc just in case en crashes again.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> H'Roosh will stay up for a bit with Mingo, telling her some about his time sailing with his parents (though carefully omitting or working around the part about their profession) and on the Isle of Chelestra.  If she appears at all philosophical he'll spend some time discussing his ideas regarding law and Law (man's law and Nature's Law, that is), as well as the path to enlightenment and ascension.
> 
> When the conversation runs out, or when Mingo states her need to rest and prepare for the next day's battle, he'll go up on deck and find a secluded spot for meditation, then retire to his hammock for the night.




Mingo will tell H'Roosh about her life at the temple, having been sent off to keep her out of trouble.  She will play devil's advocate for a while in their discussion of law and Law before telling H'Roosh about her service to Istishia, The Water Lord, along with her vows to Yondalla.  Before leaving H'Roosh, Mingo will _Bless_ H'Roosh with the blessings of Istishia.

OOC:  Mingo now only down 1 Con point.  Anson is at full strength.

[sblock=Mingo's New Spell Choices for the Battle]
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: We may need to start saving the threads etc just in case en crashes again.




OOC: I noted the same thing and have made fresh backups of all the games I DM.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Mingo now only down 1 Con point.  Anson is at full strength.




OOC: If you can manage to get a night's rest the point should be recovered.


----------



## Scotley

The rest of you note the strange fog that persists through the afternoon without diminishing. Such a thing is clearly unnatural.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The rest of you note the strange fog that persists through the afternoon without diminishing. Such a thing is clearly unnatural.




Mingo will ask Gnurl, "Do you think an air elemental could clear the air some?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo will ask Gnurl, "Do you think an air elemental could clear the air some?"



"I would say that he could do this in his immediate area for as long as the spell lasted.  Unless, that is, there is some particularly potent magic behind the fog, and then all bets are off, madam.  But I don't think that my summoning spell would last long enough for us to gain any practical value from your idea.  You see, Madam Mingo, I am an Illusionist, not a Conjurer, and there are doubtless secrets to the conjuring arts that I am not privy to.  My summoning would last for just under one minute's time, and I only have one such spell memorized for today.  If you had mentioned this yesterday, I  had two such spells memorized.  Furthermore, if you had been here two days ago then you could have met a water elemental that I summoned and conversed with him to your hearts content."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna opens her door. She steps back to let him enter her small cabin. "Recovering from your wounds?"




Radoon steps in, "I am, thank you for your aid.  You make me feel younger than my years in many ways, the least is being alive and not dead."  He smiles at her.  "How are you this evening?"  Radoon will sit on the end of the bed, "I am anxious about tomorrow's fight, we barely survived the wraith and I am sure there are going to be worse creatures than that on the other side of that wall.  I don't mind a fair fight, even if I am out of my league but when it comes to fighting magic, it always feels so unfair.  How does a person become so corrupt that they dabble in the black arts?  If a person is  so strong willed as to become proficient and not allow the evil to overtake them, then that person is one to be admired indeed, except they took a wrong turn somewhere and sided with evil rather than good.  All my life, I've viewed most things as black and white, good or evil and now I am seeing there is more grey than either black or white.  I guess I just feel a bit lost and this is not how I want to feel leading my first mission as captain.  Somehow I thought it would be different, rosier.  I feel horrible when one of my crew perishes and tomorrow we may all do just that.  I am beginning to wonder if Allois is worth all these lives.  This whole ordeal is very grey."  He pauses, thinking...

"I am very thankful Geoffry has come along at this point as I do not know if we could defeat these magic user without him.  What are your feelings on all of this?"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "I would say that he could do this in his immediate area for as long as the spell lasted.  Unless, that is, there is some particularly potent magic behind the fog, and then all bets are off, madam.  But I don't think that my summoning spell would last long enough for us to gain any practical value from your idea.  You see, Madam Mingo, I am an Illusionist, not a Conjurer, and there are doubtless secrets to the conjuring arts that I am not privy to.  My summoning would last for just under one minute's time, and I only have one such spell memorized for today.  If you had mentioned this yesterday, I  had two such spells memorized.  Furthermore, if you had been here two days ago then you could have met a water elemental that I summoned and conversed with him to your hearts content."




"Hmmm, I was thinking I would summon the elemental for a short period.  I did not realize that you could do that, too." Mingo looks thoughtful.  "I do not have much experience with arcane spellcasters or spells."

"Blocking out the sun may allow undead to roam in the daytime.  We best be on our guard."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, I was thinking I would summon the elemental for a short period.  I did not realize that you could do that, too." Mingo looks thoughtful.  "I do not have much experience with arcane spellcasters or spells.  Blocking out the sun may allow undead to roam in the daytime.  We best be on our guard."



"Oh, I see!  Likewise, I did not know that you could do this sort of summoning.  How long would your summoning last? That may, indeed, be our best course of action."


----------



## Scotley

*Marienna's Cabin*

"Marin is worth all this. All he has left is his son. He's a great man, and I for one am willing to risk my life for what he wants." She sighs, "but this has gone way beyond poor Allois and Marin's fleet. We've stumbled onto something really big and dangerous here. I think this could threaten the whole Empire." She paces about talking animatedly, "Think about what could have happened if all those rich and influnetial people had left the Masque under the control of undead." She shakes her head, the long red hair covering her face. She tosses her head back and pulls the hair back. "It is good to have Geoffrey and the others with us. I still can't believe Rook is gone. This damned place, I'm not sure we should just burn the whole of the 'Rest down to the waterline. If it weren't for Allois being held in there I just might."  She pounds a fist on a wall in frustration, "you ask what turns a person to such dark pursuits. I'm beginning to wonder if everyone isn't basically evil and depraved. We're the strange ones. The ones who want to see good and justice in the world."  She looks Radoon in the eyes and places a hand on his shoulder, "I'm very proud of you. I think you'll do very well tomorrow, because you do care about the people and you want to do right. I feel safe knowing you'll be beside me no matter what."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Oh, I see!  Likewise, I did not know that you could do this sort of summoning.  How long would your summoning last? That may, indeed, be our best course of action."




"My summoning is only for about half a minute.  I must confess to being less than diligent in my clerical studies.  Other things distract me from being pious all the time."  Mingo winks slyly at Gnurl.  "For example," as she pulls out a silver skiprock, "I like to watch skiprocks bounce from one opponent to another.  It took quite some training to learn that.  Even more to learn to skip them using the warsling."  As Mingo plays with the skiprock she appears lost in thought.  "If we summoned a water elemental and an air elemental, could they make it rain enough to clear the air of fog?  Is this magical fog or just magically summoned fog?"  Facing Gnurl once again, Mingo asks,"What do you think, Master Illusionist?"


----------



## Leif

*Weh, Hell!*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "My summoning is only for about half a minute.  I must confess to being less than diligent in my clerical studies.  Other things distract me from being pious all the time."  Mingo winks slyly at Gnurl.  "For example," as she pulls out a silver skiprock, "I like to watch skiprocks bounce from one opponent to another.  It took quite some training to learn that.  Even more to learn to skip them using the warsling."  As Mingo plays with the skiprock she appears lost in thought.  "If we summoned a water elemental and an air elemental, could they make it rain enough to clear the air of fog?  Is this magical fog or just magically summoned fog?"  Facing Gnurl once again, Mingo asks,"What do you think, Master Illusionist?"



  Gnurl hits himself upside the head for being a dingbat.  "What if the fog itself is an illusion?"   Gnurl disbelieves the fog with all of his might. save vs. illusion = 25. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1385605

If that doesn't work, then Gnurl will use his considerable Spellcraft skill to see if he can identify the fog as the product of a spell. Spellcraft check =  15 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1385618, so the total is 40 for illusion, 31 for enchantment/necromancy, 36 for all other schools.


----------



## Scotley

After a careful examination Gnurl is confident that the fog is not an illusion, but that it is the product of magic. Not a spell he is familiar with, but definately magic. It is difficult to determine much more since the ships are completely within the fog. The crew are nervous not being able to see more than a few feet and being aware of the strange undead that have been attacking the ship frequently.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Marin is worth all this. All he has left is his son. He's a great man, and I for one am willing to risk my life for what he wants." She sighs, "but this has gone way beyond poor Allois and Marin's fleet. We've stumbled onto something really big and dangerous here. I think this could threaten the whole Empire." She paces about talking animatedly, "Think about what could have happened if all those rich and influnetial people had left the Masque under the control of undead." She shakes her head, the long red hair covering her face. She tosses her head back and pulls the hair back. "It is good to have Geoffrey and the others with us. I still can't believe Rook is gone. This damned place, I'm not sure we should just burn the whole of the 'Rest down to the waterline. If it weren't for Allois being held in there I just might."  She pounds a fist on a wall in frustration, "you ask what turns a person to such dark pursuits. I'm beginning to wonder if everyone isn't basically evil and depraved. We're the strange ones. The ones who want to see good and justice in the world."  She looks Radoon in the eyes and places a hand on his shoulder, "I'm very proud of you. I think you'll do very well tomorrow, because you do care about the people and you want to do right. I feel safe knowing you'll be beside me no matter what."




As M. says this last part, we will put his hand to the back of her neck and gently pull the side of her face into the crook of his neck.  He whispers into her hair in a tone so hushed he is unsure if she can even hear him say, "I love you."

He holds her for a minute and then leans back onto her bed pulling her back with him and continues to hold her there.  He will fall asleep here if she will let him.

As he drifts off his thoughts are of M. and how nice it is to spend time with her, we wonders about the strange course of things and what tomorrow will bring, but that will come in time, for now he is thinking of only how nice her hair smells and how her warm breath on his neck and chest makes him feel more like a man than anything ever has.

OCC - Feel free to pass time


----------



## Scotley

Marienna puts her arms around Radoon and joins him on the bed. When he awakens in the morning. She is already up and tending to any on the ship who need her skills and making the rounds as Executive Officer of the Rumpled Bedsheet. 

Any who encounter Radoon the next morning note a pair of bright red lips imprinted in lipstick on his cheek and a slightly dazed look on his face.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl hits himself upside the head for being a dingbat.  "What if the fog itself is an illusion?"




"Perhaps we shouldn't mess with the fog.  It might bring visitors we don't want.  I'll see you at breakfast."

OOC:  Mingo & Co. are ready for the breakfast meeting to plan the attack.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

The next morning, Radoon will grab some coffee and bread and grab the first crew member he sees and ask him to spread the word to meet on deck at 8:30


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Wiskerling*

"One last thing, Miss Mingo, do not, I repeat, DO NOT let us forget to take the lantern with the silver flame that detects undead!  I wanted to put it down for a moment, and I wound up leaving it behind last night."

Gnurl guesses that it's now about half an hour before dawn.  "Time for more breakfast!  'Meet at 8:30?'  Ahh, that gives me just enough time to down another pound of bacon, half a dozen eggs, and a medium-sized stack of flapjacks!"

When he completes his latest nosh, Gnurl will swing by his stateroom, collect Featherwind and all of his gear, and be to the meeting 15 to 20 minutes early.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"WHAAAT??  What do you mean only honeyed gruel for Gnomes with Bottomless Pits for stomachs??"    :\  "Ohh, very well, then,"  and grabbing the biggest bowl he can find, "Fill 'er up, please, ma'am?"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*

Mingo awakes with a start the next morning early.  Her dreams of Yondalla fresh in her mind.  Mingo clears her mind and prays for her spells, including the new ones that Yondalla provided in her dream.  If today brings even more undead, then she'll be ready.  Mingo carefully considers all of the new spells but decides that Radoon's strategy would be harder if she chooses the spells that will cause her to glow with the light of good.

[sblock=Mingo's Spells]
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Same as previous listing for the battle. 
[/sblock]

Mingo will put on her armor and review her weapons and equipment.  She moves skiprocks to her pockets and her equipment to her haversack so she is still light, but ready for battle instead of adventuring.

Satisfied that she's ready, Mingo seeks out Anson and Mig, who turn out to be right outside her door waiting on her.  Together they look for some breakfast.  Passing a crewman, they learn that Radoon has called an 8:30am meeting on deck.  Mingo & company will eat lightly and arrive on deck about 8:20am or so.

[sblock=Anson's Spells]
1. Longstrider; Resist Energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=For Lou]Thought you might want to know you're putting an extra 'n' in Radoon's name - at first I thought it might be a typo, but as it's consistent . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Marienna is leaning on a rail as if staring out to sea humming a tune, but with the fog she can't see more than a few feet. Terry leans on a water barrel drinking a mug of what appears to be small beer with a couple of raw eggs in it. The master of arms for the 'Bedsheet, a tough looking half-orc, a stout looking dwarf third mate, and the halfling master of sails Ableard (husband of the cook) are waiting as well. 

OOC: Did anyone invite Geoffrey to the meeting?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For the DM
[sblock]Before setting out to the "Bedsheet" Geoffrey will leave instrucStions with Nathan and Caleb "Should things be worse than they appear I will send word "The Sun has set" when you receive that word you are to fire the entire compound and destroy anything that attempts to flee unless you can prove otherwise". Should you receive the messeage "The Sun is rising" you will know that we have penetrated the compound and are successful in our endeveaors. The messeage "The Sun is stalling" you will know that we are trapped and fighting for our lives, we will then give a location as to where we can be found or instructions that you are to redouble your efforts with a full fledged assault using all avaialbe resources and come to our aid"...any question gentlemen"[/sblock]

OCC: What day is this both actual day and date?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl and Featherwind are on deck looking supremely bored when Mingo, Anson, and Mig arrive.  "Yawwwwn!  You slept well, I trust? Do either of you know the proper method for signals between ships?  We should signal Captain Geofffrey."



OOC:  Just out of curiosity, I'm noticing that most, if not all, of the other spellcasters are listing memorized spells in the IC thread.  I've always done this on my character sheet in the rogues' gallery thread, where I can mark them with a "U" when they are cast.  That way, I don't forget and cast the same spell twice.  Just curious as to what the most accepted practice is for this?


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl and Featherwind are on deck looking supremely bored when Mingo, Anson, and Mig arrive.  "Yawwwwn!  You slept well, I trust? Do either of you know the proper method for signals between ships?  We should signal Captain Geofffrey."




Anson shakes his head as he appears to be barely keeping his feet as the ship moves ever so slightly.  Mingo replies, "Yes, under normal conditions, but not in this soup."  Mig will run over and sniff Gnurl to see if more treats are forthcoming.

OOC:  You're ahead of me on where to post spells.  I've been putting them IC because what can be cast is on the same level as currect HP and AC.  I think I like the spoiler block labelled "Current Combat Status" the best, but I haven't been using it.  Perhaps I should start.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Anson shakes his head as he appears to be barely keeping his feet as the ship moves ever so slightly.  Mingo replies, "Yes, under normal conditions, but not in this soup."  Mig will run over and sniff Gnurl to see if more treats are forthcoming.



Gnurl grins as Mig snifs first his feet, and then his pockets.  "Ahh!  What have you found, Mig?" he says reaching in his pocket and pulling out a rather large strip of bacon that he stole from under the Galley Mistress's nose.  "Here, Mig, tell ya what, I'll split my snack with you!  So saying, Gnurl tears the bacon in half.  Mig very gently opens her mouth and gingerly takes her half of the bacon from Gnurl's hand.

Sorry, did you mean that you sleep well under normal circumstances, or that you know how to signal a ship under normal circumstances?  Because I'm sure there are signal lanterns nearby." 

ooc: I had it with Mig as female at first, but decided that must be wrong. duhhh.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl grins as Mig snifs first his feet, and then his pockets.  "Ahh!  What have you found, Mig?" he says reaching in his pocket and pulling out a rather large strip of bacon that he stole from under the Galley Mistress's nose.  "Here, Mig, tell ya what, I'll split my snack with you!  So saying, Gnurl tears the bacon in half.  Mig very gently opens his mouth and gingerly takes his half of the bacon from Gnurl's hand.
> 
> Sorry, did you mean that you sleep well under normal circumstances, or that you know how to signal a ship under normal circumstances?  Because I'm sure there are signal lanterns nearby."




Grinning, Mingo replies, "Signalling.  I know ship-to-ship signalling.  And I learned to sleep on board ship years ago.  But signal lanterns will not likely reach another ship in this fog."

OOC:  Mig is a female.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Grinning, Mingo replies, "Signalling.  I know ship-to-ship signalling.  And I learned to sleep on board ship years ago.  But signal lanterns will not likely reach another ship in this fog."



"Ahh, yes, right again, Madam!  Dare we risk, would you suppose, a ring of the ship's bell, at such a time?  I would tend to think not.  No.  But I'm sure that Captain Geoffrey will turn up shortly.  That's a fine animal you have there!  Almost as cute as my Featherwind!  Aside to Featherwind:   Owww!  Hey!  I said ALMOST, give me a break!!  You know you're my bestest girl!  And I said BREAK not BEAK."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

As the morning breaks to a foggy sky and surrondings, Geoffrey will lead the crew in morning devotions. After devotions, the crew will arm and stand to general quarters as the ship's bell rings 8:00 am. Checking on the position of the "Rumpled Bedsheet" which should be moored within a few yards  Geoffrey will call for his boat and make the short journey to the Sheet.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the morning breaks to a foggy sky and surrondings, Geoffrey will lead the crew in morning devotions. After devotions, the crew will arm and stand to general quarters as the ship's bell rings 8:00 am. Checking on the position of the "Rumpled Bedsheet" which should be moored within a few yards  Geoffrey will call for his boat and make the short journey to the Sheet.




OCC - Just got back from seeing "No Country For Old Men - great film, unexpected ending.

IC - I actually want to meet with my crew first and tell them of our plans and then sail over to Geoffry's ship and tie next to it and meet with both parties on all the details.  The fog actually might help us arrive on shore without being noticed.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Mornin' Cap'n Radoon!  Here are myself, Featherwind, Mingo, Anson, and Mig, we're ready to begin, Sir!  I trust that you've seen Marienna since I have, and H'Roosh, well, he's got to be close by, doesn't he?  Shall we move forward with our preparations?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Calling for his boat in order to make the short journey to the "Sheet" Geoffrey becomes distracted by a personal concern and his depatured is delayed as he hasten's to his quarters. The crew of the "Radiant Sun" begin to place white sand on the main deck and ready the ship's weapons. The ship's laterns have been refilled and have been lite as well additional fog cutter laterns strung about the ship (ten to each side). 

OCC: I revised Geoffrey actions so Radoon could go ahead with his course of action.


----------



## Scotley

Those on the deck see bright fog lanterns lit up startlingly close as the Radiant Sun comes into view only a few feet away. Men can be seen preparing the ship for war. At a call from Terry a gangway is put across to the 'Sun. Terry raises his mug to an officer on the opposite ship who also looks like he might have more than the standard ration of grog last night. 

OOC: I've lost track of the date, but I'll try to figure it tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

*The Attack*

Suddenly out of the fog thousands of the worst undead attack, their icy claws sinking deep into crew and character alike...

OOC: Ah hell, its a holiday, I guess I'll give you a break. No undead today. Happy Thanksgiving all! I should be posting more or less normally tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh will rise early and move to the deck, where he'll perform his morning meditations.  He's there and ready for the meeting at the appointed time.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Avast there, Mates!"  We don't want these two vessels colliding!  Can we keep a decent interval of space between them to allow for the action of wind, wave, and sail, PLEASE?"

OOC:  Gnurl's no sailor, so maybe the ships are safe after all, but their proximity is more than enough to cause the little fellow some serious alarm.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

As the two ship's meet Radoon call to Geoffry, but only loud enough for him to hear if he is on deck, "Permission to come aboard?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resoultuion*

In response to his hail, Radoon is greeted with "Permission Granted"
The sound of people hurrying towards them and forming a line and the shrill tone of pipes greets his arrival. A ship's officer dressed in robes awaits Radoon and party at the head of a line of sailors/marines and says "Greetings Master Radoon, welcome aboard the "Radiant Sun". I am Nathan the ship's chancellor. Lord Vasa has had to attend to a small domestic crises but if I may show you to the wardroom he will join you within a few minutes." He will then lead the group, provided they accept, to the stern area where he climbs the steps to the second level and ushers the party thru a small common area into a large well appointed wardroom dominated by a teak conference table surronded by ten chairs. A large chart of the region can be seen hanging on the wall next to the foot of the table.


----------



## Scotley

The current date is the 10th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Empress Xenaida the 1st.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Ahh, Captain Geoffrey!  What a maginificent vessel you have!  Morale among your crew must be very high indeed, as it is on the _'Sheet_, also.  So, Captain Radoon, Captain Geoffrey, how do you both recommend that we proceed now?


----------



## Lou

*group meeting or private meeting?*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> As the two ship's meet Radoon call to Geoffry, but only loud enough for him to hear if he is on deck, "Permission to come aboard?"




OOC:  Was this planned as a private meeting or the group meeting?


----------



## Leif

OOC: A group meeting, I believe.  Otherwise, Gnurl isn't where he thinks he is.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

As a group at this point.  Radoon wanted to meet with his crew privately before meeting with the radiant sun.  He just wanted to give his crew a heads up on what was planned for the day, so they feel "in the know".


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I don't believe Geoffrey has entered the room yet...


----------



## J. Alexander

*resolution*

Perhaps five minutes after their arrival  in the room,Geoffrey enters "Sorry for the delay gentlemen"...then adds "Would you care for some refreshment before we start"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I would not dare to refuse such a gracious offer, Captain Geoffrey!  Ale or Grog, if you please, Sir?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Responding to Gnurl's request with a somewhat preplexed expression Geoffrey wil ask the steward to bring refreshments to include both ale and grog to the wardroom. He then asks "It if is acceptable, I would like to invite my second and chancellor to attend this planning session"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Responding to Gnurl's request with a somewhat preplexed expression Geoffrey wil ask the steward to bring refreshments to include both ale and grog to the wardroom. He then asks "It if is acceptable, I would like to invite my second and chancellor to attend this planning session"



"The Wizard certainly has no objection, Captain," Gnurl says, helping himself to a mug of hearty, dark ale being offered by the steward.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "The Wizard certainly has no objection, Captain," Gnurl says, helping himself to a mug of hearty, dark ale being offered by the steward.




Mingo grins at the gnome slurping down ale this soon after breakfast and glances around the room before fasting her eyes on Radoon for his answer to Geoffrey's query.  Anson's perplexed look betrays his surprise at Gnurl, but Anson bites his tongue and says nothing.  Mig rests between Anson's feet.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Ahh, Anson, Mingo, and perhaps others here are startled a bit at my drinking so early in the day?  I forgot myself for a moment.  You humans and halflings have more fragile constitutions than we Gnomes and Dwarves.  You see, where I come from, this good, dark, nutty ale is a breakfast drink."  Gnurl then lowers his voice so that he is almost talking under his breath, and says, "And if I've got to go back out and put my life on the line with you lot again so bloody soon, I damn sure can't do it sober!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh smiles slightly as Gnurl slurps his ale.

"I have no objections to anyone attending who might help or offer useful suggestions!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Then with Master Radoon permission, may i suggest we start by hearing what Mr. Lockspur and Lt. Caleb have come up with in regards to the diversionary attack and we can go from there"..then glancing about the room he adds "Does anyone require writing implements and paper"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yes, please, Captain Geoffrey, I'd like to make a diagram of the operation to better get my brain around the situation," says Gnurl.  Having drained his ale, Gnurl will now look for the serving tray and help himself to a stiff shot of grog. "Ahhhh, mother's milk, it is!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Turning to the cabin boy Geoffrey says "Please bring us some paper, ink and pens from the scriptioruim. And make sure the galley sends in juice, coffie and some hot tea to go along with the edibles. I think this may take a bit"


----------



## Scotley

*The Plan*

Lt. Caleb defers to Terry Lockspar who says, "Well, after considerable discussion we decided that a simple approach was best. We tried out various scenarios involving complex maneuvers and such, but they generally produced nothing better than a simple run in with grapnels to pull a couple of sections of wall over by the Radiant Sun and then a couple of broadsides by the 'Bedsheet. The 'Sun will hold her position and keep the walls down while firing on targets of opportunity while the 'Bedsheet will run a figure eight alternating broadsides with the ballista and swivel guns. With the training our gunners have had, we should be able to get off a volley as fast as we can turn and present a new broadside." He looks to Lt. Caleb, "While the Rumpled Bedsheet is dancing about and firing we'll be sitting still not too far off the wall. Our weapons should perform very well in a stationary position and we should be the ones that attract any undead opposition. That suits the 'Sun just fine. Those lost souls will find eternal rest in our hands."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo's take on the plan*

"With the fog, our missile weapons will be almost useless.  We will have to rely on hand-to-hand combat.  How will the ships avoid firing on those of us on the ground?" asks Mingo


----------



## Scotley

Terry responds, "A good point, but I don't think the idea is for us to continue our attack long after you go in. We would only stay long enough to spread confusion and make trouble. Part of the reason the 'Sun will be stationary is to avoid accidents in the fog. If your entry takes place on the opposite side of the compound it should be safe. Besides, I think the Priests over on the Radiant Sun may have some ideas about getting the fog cleared." He looks to Lt. Caleb who in turn looks at Geoffrey.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Yes, my officers and I have thought about the fog and have come up with a possible solution to it. Using fire houses and pumps from both the Sun and the Bedsheet, we should be able to put a considerable amount of water into the air. As it falls back towards the sea, it should act as rain and clear some of the fog. In addition, I will have several of my priests join forces and hit the fog with muliple gusts of air and heat. That in addition to the pumps should clear a sufficent area around the ships. The only other alternative would be to attempt to clear it thru weather magic which i am very hesitant to use here in the inner sea."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo's take on the plan*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Yes, my officers and I have thought about the fog and have come up with a possible solution to it. Using fire houses and pumps from both the Sun and the Bedsheet, we should be able to put a considerable amount of water into the air. As it falls back towards the sea, it should act as rain and clear some of the fog. In addition, I will have several of my priests join forces and hit the fog with muliple gusts of air and heat. That in addition to the pumps should clear a sufficent area around the ships. The only other alternative would be to attempt to clear it thru weather magic which i am very hesitant to use here in the inner sea."




Mingo responds, "That sounds good, Lord Vasa.  I have one other question, based on my understanding of the layout.  Where will the ships and our foot approach be in relation to the guards at the normal foot entrance to the compound?  I am wondering if we will get a shot at them before the main assault."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"If it becomes absolutely vital for us to get rid of the fog for a short time, I can summon an air elemental to keep the air immediately around us free from fog and other precipitants and foreign objects.  Sadly, though the spell will only last for a single minute.  So I must know the best minute in which to use the spell before I cast it, which makes the spell's use uncertain at best.  I think that I can do much more good by calling forth a thunderbolt upon those guarding the gate and possibly sundering the gate itself as well."

"Man, that grog really hit the spot!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Seeing the Gnomes obivious enjoyment of the ale and its quick disapperance from the pitcher, Geoffrey will ask that more the pticher be refilled and an additional one of both ale and grog.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Seeing the Gnomes obivious enjoyment of the ale and its quick disapperance from the pitcher, Geoffrey will ask that more the pticher be refilled and an additional one of both ale and grog.



"No more on my account, Captain Geoffrey, please!  I appreciate your generous hospitality, but I have reached my limit until we celebrate our victory later today!"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo's take on the plan*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "If it becomes absolutely vital for us to get rid of the fog for a short time, I can summon an air elemental to keep the air immediately around us free from fog and other precipitants and foreign objects.  Sadly, though the spell will only last for a single minute.  So I must know the best minute in which to use the spell before I cast it, which makes the spell's use uncertain at best.  I think that I can do much more good by calling forth a thunderbolt upon those guarding the gate and possibly sundering the gate itself as well."




"Will the angle be right for such an attack?" Mingo asks?  "That might require us to split up.  I understand that we do not wish to divide the party on the ground.  My concern is that we not use up our most powerful attacks on smaller foes."

OOC: Is that easier to read, Leif?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Will the angle be right for such an attack?" Mingo asks?  "That might require us to split up.  I understand that we do not wish to divide the party on the ground.  My concern is that we not use up our most powerful attacks on smaller foes." OOC: Is that easier to read, Leif?



"Angle?  I'm not sure I understand what you mean, Madam Halfling.  I only meant that if we had trouble entering the compound, I might be able to.... ummm.... lubricate the gate hinges, so to speak.  I also would not use such an attack against a lesser foe if it could be avoided, but if we cannot enter the compound, then we cannot recue Master Allois."

ooc: hehe, yeah, I can see that one just fine!  But I first selected that size to provide more contrast with Gnurl's "under the breath" praise of Captain Geoffrey's grog.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Gentlemen, I belive you have the plan somewhat confused, it is only the two ships that will be dealing with the gates and front senteries, we will be looking for a back door to go in well away from them"  Geoffrey says


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Sorry, I will only be able to post early morning and evening daily except Fri, Sat, and Sun. I can post numerous times on those days.  EXCEPT...I will be out of town this Sat and Sun snowboarding.    

IC - "I have no problem having the entire crew attend if that will help, I want everyone on the same page.  I also really like the idea of bringing down the wall, if that is possible and not magically protected. Great idea.  I also think if the away party keeps to the other side and searches there until the walls come down, then we should keep the fog, it will help us stay hidden, that is unless the fog exists only outside the wall, a very real possibility."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Gentlemen, I belive you have the plan somewhat confused, it is only the two ships that will be dealing with the gates and front senteries, we will be looking for a back door to go in well away from them,"  Geoffrey says



"Very well, that's actually a preferable course of action as far as I'm conerned.  I wouldn't want to use my powerful spells just to get inside, because I'm sure to need them all once we are in there.  What is Radoon talking about 'Walls coming down?' "


----------



## Lou

*Map please*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Gentlemen, I belive you have the plan somewhat confused, it is only the two ships that will be dealing with the gates and front senteries, we will be looking for a back door to go in well away from them"  Geoffrey says




OOC:  Guess I'm going to need a map.  I thought there was a "land" entrance with two guards (x3) and a water entrance for ships.  I understood the land entrance to be on the "inside" of the "Rest", so the ships would not be able to attack it directly.  The ships were going to attack the water side to draw attention and keep any boats inside from fleeing.  The characters were going to go through the wall on the opposite side of the compound, whether on the "land" side or not.  Are this and this the compound we are attacking?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

OCC: Yes please a tacticle map from the almighty DM would be most handy.....Geoffrey may in fact be the one confused ..............


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Being the well organized DM that I am, I gave you a map. Here it is again. Sorry, today has been one meeting after another with no chance to post. Tomorrow should be better.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - I'm not sure where the confusion came into to play...our plan should be a sound one.  Are we ready to proceed?


----------



## Lou

*This will work if:*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Gentlemen, I belive you have the plan somewhat confused, it is only the two ships that will be dealing with the gates and front senteries, we will be looking for a back door to go in well away from them"  Geoffrey says




OOC:  Is there enough room to the left of Col. A on the drawing for the two ships, between the gate the rest of the 'Rest?  Is the plan to cut the dock?  Also, isn't there a water-side gate on col. AL?  Shouldn't we block any escape by water?

Where will our entrance be?  AJ31?

Somebody pick the attack location on the outer wall and let's go!

Sorry, Scotley, I have seen this map.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is there enough room to the left of Col. A on the drawing for the two ships, between the gate the rest of the 'Rest?  Is the plan to cut the dock?  Also, isn't there a water-side gate on col. AL?  Shouldn't we block any escape by water?
> 
> Where will our entrance be?  AJ31?
> 
> Somebody pick the attack location on the outer wall and let's go!
> 
> Sorry, Scotley, I have seen this map.




The way I envisioned it, we (meaning the away party) would enter from col A, at the door marked such.  A diversion would be helpful thus the ships attacking the wall at col. AL.

You do bring up a good point though, there must be a way to get the ships in and out on one of the exterior walls.

Scott, did we notice anything that seems to be a large door?  Any spot that was not seamless?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:    Shouldn't we block any escape by water?
> Somebody pick the attack location on the outer wall and let's go!



Gnurl says, "I don't think we are terribly worried about them making some 'escape.'  If they run away, surely they won't bother to carry the extra weight and headache of Allois.  If we can run the bad guys off, and scoop up Allois, that would be quite a coup for us!  Of course, Geoffrey, you, Mingo, Anson, and Mig may have an agenda that goes beyond Allois, and of course we'll do what we can to help you achieve it, but if we can secure Allois as quickly as possible, then we can cease our delicate operations, and just be as destructive as possible.  Also, undead, in my limited experience, seem to draw strength from a particular location.  If the undead flee this place, they may well be easier to defeat somewhere else, which would make the job of eradicating them that much easier."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - I don't think our friendly GM would let us get away with that!!


----------



## Leif

OCC* OOC*:  Why not?!!  He should be proud of our accomplishment, I would think.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Then it is agreed, the ships will make the attack as planned by Lts. Lockspur and Vasa at noon today?" Geofffrey asks. "I would also propose that the ships start using the pumps and fire hoses within the next hour with the wind and heat to come one hour before the ships actually make the attack. That should give us plenty of time to slip around behind the compound." Pausing briefly to consider the other comments Geoffrey then adds "No the only item on the agenda is to help Captain Marin and deal with the unnatural forces at work here at Mermaids Rest. But i would be remiss in not stating that it must be rooted out lock stock and barrel, if not by the sword then by fire. It can not be permitted to go on, so after Master Allois is secured then if necessay the entire compound will be fired if that is the only way in which to deal with our foes."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Agreed, Captain Geoffrey!  Good Fortune and Good Hunting to us and Death (not Undeath) to those who opppose us!"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

"We are ready to follow along and destroy the evil," says Mingo, looking at Anson.  "We are prepared to rain sticks and stones on anything in sight if the weather allows.  In melee, it will be blades and stones.  So, lead the way and may Yondalla the Protector guide us."

"Lord Vasa, I would have a word with you before we go.  I was visited in my dreams last night, and at prayer this morning Yondalla gave me new spells to cast.  I wish to discuss them with you."

[sblock=Lord Vasa]"The voice of Yondala spoke to me in my dreams last night and told me that the undead could be made like the living so that normal attacks could harm them.   I was given a new spell this morning to accomplish this.  It lasts but a short time, like a _Prayer_. Likewise, Yondalla told me of spells that make armor and weapons effective against wraiths and the like, and spells of light of varying power that can be used as rays.  I was also given the ghost touch weapon spell.  It last much longer, like a defensive spell.  These are new spells to me.  With your greater experience in these matters, I wanted to ask you about these powers and see if you too have them.  It may be useful for me to know when best to use them for the good of all."[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Then it is agreed, the ships will make the attack as planned by Lts. Lockspur and Vasa at noon today?" Geofffrey asks. "I would also propose that the ships start using the pumps and fire hoses within the next hour with the wind and heat to come one hour before the ships actually make the attack. That should give us plenty of time to slip around behind the compound." Pausing briefly to consider the other comments Geoffrey then adds "No the only item on the agenda is to help Captain Marin and deal with the unnatural forces at work here at Mermaids Rest. But i would be remiss in not stating that it must be rooted out lock stock and barrel, if not by the sword then by fire. It can not be permitted to go on, so after Master Allois is secured then if necessay the entire compound will be fired if that is the only way in which to deal with our foes."




"I am no more fond of this place than I am of of the gout but to fire the place could destroy the entire place and harm some possible innocents - there is no where to escape.  Unless we plan on taking all the others with us, I'd suggest another course of action"


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott, did we notice anything that seems to be a large door?  Any spot that was not seamless?




OOC: The walls are in floating segments allowing the wall to move with the passing of waves. You suspect that they could uncouple a few sections anywhere along the wall to make a sea gate. The sections are joined by heavy chains.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: My understanding is that the ships will attack somewhere around AL 17 at noon. They will start spraying water within the hour (it should be around 9:30 am by now) in hopes of clearing the mist. As the attack gets going good by the ships the party will assult the guards at the gate and make their way inside. How long will the ships attack? What are their orders if they get attacked in return?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling -- Why Should We Do What They Expect?*

"So, in theory, couldn't we open a brand new gate anywhere in the wall that we choose, just by un-fastening one connection of the floating wall?  We could even allow it to keep floating pretty much in place, with just enough room to slip a dinghy through, so that the breach might not even be noticed for awhile.  They might not be able to even see a dinghy, or other small boat, over the wall.  Might not that allow us a greater surprise over the enemies, if we go in where they aren't expecting?"  says Gnurl.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Smiling somwhat sadly Goeffrey says "I think you misunderstood the import of my words Master Radoon, Should it become necessary to have the compound fired them most likely Mistress Mingo and myself have been overwhelmed by tye dark forces and most of the raiding party is either dead or sorley wounded and in danger of also being overtaken" Continuing he adds "As unpleaseant as it sounds, I fear that will be the only option left should our attack fail. Sometimes it is necessary to cut into healthy flesh in order to remove an infection"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For Mingo
[sblock]Many types of prayers are helpful when combating undead. The issue is how the battle or conflict plays out. Prayers can either augment/protect the group or be used to weaken the undead. Finally they can be used to directly attack the undead. In regards to ghost weapons, they are best used the round before a combat occurs so as to get the maximum benefit of time from them. Given that this raid may involve time consumed with searching I think the focus should be or mass augmentation or direct attacks in regards to the undead.[/sblock]

Having addressed some concerns Geoffrey will continue "In regards to the actual attack, I think it would be best to leave it up to Lts. Lockspur and Vasa to determine it's intentisty and duration as other factors may come into play that we may or may not be aware of. They will have command of their ships and therefore should be granted the discretion as to their reaction to other attacks or foes that should become present."


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Having addressed some concerns Geoffrey will continue "In regards to the actual attack, I think it would be best to leave it up to Lts. Lockspur and Vasa to determine it's intentisty and duration as other factors may come into play that we may or may not be aware of. They will have command of their ships and therefore should be granted the discretion as to their reaction to other attacks or foes that should become present."



Gnurl adds, "Then it is imperative that we enter the compound as quickly and expeditiously as possible, once the bombardment from the vessels begins.  If we dilly-dally we may find ourselves rather exposed out there after the bombardment ceases.  But it is also possible that we may meet some unforeseen difficulty that slows our progress.  Rather than continue our infiltration without the cover of bombardment,  I would propose that we make a strategic withdrawal if we are unexpectedly delayed.  Then, we can always make another attempt at a later time."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"I imagine as soon as the guards hear the attack on the wall, their attention will be diverted and may even leave their post at least until someone higher up tells them to get back there.  I am hoping this is the case and we can enter unseen. If not, we need to dispatch with the guards as quickly and as quietly as possible.  Once we are inside we will know if the fog will help us maintain cover or not.  I say return fire if our ships are attacked, if nothing else, they will have to split their attacks on the two ships.  Now that I think of it, it might be best for the two ships to attack from different corners so that any area of attack spells will not affect both ships."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I imagine as soon as the guards hear the attack on the wall, their attention will be diverted and may even leave their post at least until someone higher up tells them to get back there.  I am hoping this is the case and we can enter unseen. If not, we need to dispatch with the guards as quickly and as quietly as possible.  Once we are inside we will know if the fog will help us maintain cover or not.  I say return fire our ships are attacked, if nothing else, they will have to split their attacks on the two ships.  Now that I think of it, it might be best for the two ships to attack from different corners so that any area of attack spells will not affect both ships."



Gnurl says, "Undead guards won't leave their posts unless they're told to do so.  If the guards are undead, we do NOT want Mingo and Geoffrey to turn them, because if they are turned then they will go straight back to their leaders and we will be found out.  That is an excellent idea about positioning the ships, though!""


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says, "Undead guards won't leave their posts unless they're told to do so.  If the guards are undead, we do NOT want Mingo and Geoffrey to turn them, because if they are turned then they will go straight back to their leaders and we will be found out.  That is an excellent idea about positioning the ships, though!""




"Good to know, these undead opponents are new to me."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Gentlemen, Gentlemen please consider that both Lts Lockspur and Vasa have proably thought thru many scenarios before coming up with their plan of attack. I think the what and wherfores should be left to them to decide in accordance with their proposed plan of attack which appears to be both sound and rational. In reference to the guards, it is very unlikely that they will be undead. If it would be helpful, once the attack is lauched against the main gates, I can have a silence spell cast on the area surronding our assault thus helping us with aspect of suprise. In regards to the diversion itself, our opponets will almost certainly have to react either by directly confronting the ships themself or by fleeing. Given that they have spent a great deal of time and trouble building a base here it is most likely that they will fight. The ships will pose a greater danger to their plan so they most likely will deal with them first or devote most of their resouces against the ships."  Geoffrey pauses then continues."Our foes are not STUPID gentlemen, one or more may very well suspect that the ships are diversionary and react accordingly, in fact i would be very suprised if we were not confronted with foes from the onset of our attack. The key is that the ships can hamper their ability to get away and pose the greater danger to their operation. Once the Sun and Bedsheet attack, they will know for sure that their plans here have been compromised and most likely will seek to escape. That they can not do while the ships remain combat effective. Therin lies our chance to rescue their prisoner, like rats they will seek to salvage what they can and make good their escape, they may very well overlook us in their desire to secure their ability to escape which the ships hamper."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Captains, Gentlemen, I grow weary of the endless discussion of what _might_ happen.  As you are our Captains, choose ye the best course from those mentioned, and let us execute it while we still can, so that we can concern ourselves with what _WILL_ happen and what _IS_ happening.  I will follow whomever will lead, and strive to use my powers and abilities to the utmost extent to ensure our success and our victory.  Captain Radoon, Captain Geoffrey, I'm your Gnome!  Command me!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Gentlemen, Gentlemen please consider that both Lts Lockspur and Vasa have proably thought thru many scenarios before coming up with their plan of attack. I think the what and wherfores should be left to them to decide in accordance with their proposed plan of attack which appears to be both sound and rational. In reference to the guards, it is very unlikely that they will be undead. If it would be helpful, once the attack is lauched against the main gates, I can have a silence spell cast on the area surronding our assault thus helping us with aspect of suprise. In regards to the diversion itself, our opponets will almost certainly have to react either by directly confronting the ships themself or by fleeing. Given that they have spent a great deal of time and trouble building a base here it is most likely that they will fight. The ships will pose a greater danger to their plan so they most likely will deal with them first or devote most of their resouces against the ships."  Geoffrey pauses then continues."Our foes are not STUPID gentlemen, one or more may very well suspect that the ships are diversionary and react accordingly, in fact i would be very suprised if we were not confronted with foes from the onset of our attack. The key is that the ships can hamper their ability to get away and pose the greater danger to their operation. Once the Sun and Bedsheet attack, they will know for sure that their plans here have been compromised and most likely will seek to escape. That they can not do while the ships remain combat effective. Therin lies our chance to rescue their prisoner, like rats they will seek to salvage what they can and make good their escape, they may very well overlook us in their desire to secure their ability to escape which the ships hamper."




Looking to Vasa,  "No one said they were stupid!  Obviously they know we are here as was seen by the wraiths.  It is human nature to go and help defend an area that is being breached and I was merely stating that unless they were very well trained, they may do just that.  I am confident that you are right in stating our firsts have probably thought out all scenarios but I would like them to attack from differing corners for the reasons stated previously unless they have issue with it or reason to think another tactic would work better and if that is the case I'd like to hear it now as it may affect us all.  I prefer us all to know what each of us plans to do before we begin this fight.  We know they are not going to be an easy fight and whatever advantages, like your silence spell, we have, we should employ.

Once we are inside we will have to deal with what comes at us the best we can and I'd like to stick together as much as possible.  I'd like to search in the following order:
1.  Lorrainna Fare
2.  Sleek Yacht
3. Rowboat
4.  small boat
5.  Tarp
6.  building
7.  Daughter of Cambre

Would this be acceptable to everyone as a course of action once we enter?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

With a resigned look Geoffrey will say "We were sent by the Church to help. Tell us how you wish the attack to proceed and the "Radiant Sun" will do as you ask" Geoffrey will then pour himself a glass of juice and  before taking a seat says to  one of the young officers present "Nathan, please see to the ship and men. The final orders will be ready soon."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Todd,  please don't feel as if I am over-riding your character's suggestions.  Rook's death is still weighing on Radoon's mind and he feels partially to blame for it and as a result he is probably over-analyzing things.  Feel free to call him on it.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Captains, Gentlemen, I grow weary of the endless discussion of what _might_ happen.  As you are our Captains, choose ye the best course from those mentioned, and let us execute it while we still can, so that we can concern ourselves with what _WILL_ happen and what _IS_ happening.  I will follow whomever will lead, and strive to use my powers and abilities to the utmost extent to ensure our success and our victory.  Captain Radoon, Captain Geoffrey, I'm your Gnome!  Command me!"




"Right you are Gnurl!!  Right you are...  Let's plan what we can of the entrance and the ship's attack and how we would like to  proceed once inside and we can begin returning these things to the sea.  My daggers are what I have to contribute, I guess what I need to know is what spells you and the other casters have to aid us.  I will leave it up to you to use them when and where you see fit, I guess I'd just like to know what is possible and what you are thinking."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

OCC- Mike, it is not in Geoffrey's nature to do that, he was sent by the church to offer aid to Honager Marin and his operatives. Geoffrey would naturaly bow to his wishes and not argue the point. Only if the plan gravely endangerd the "Radiant Sun" would he speak up. In Geoffrey's mind the two Lts were given leave to come up with a plan of attack that was endorsed. He would be under the assumption that they did consider area of effect attacks, they are trained naval officers after all. When Radoon stepped in and overrode their plan then Radooon effectively assumed command of the entire opearation and planning. Thus it is his decsion and no one else's. As Radoon's plan is tactical sound given the known infromation, Geoffrey would not say otherwise.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC- Mike, it is not in Geoffrey's nature to do that, he was sent by the church to offer aid to Honager Marin and his operatives. Geoffrey would naturaly bow to his wishes and not argue the point. Only if the plan gravely endangerd the "Radiant Sun" would he speak up. In Geoffrey's mind the two Lts were given leave to come up with a plan of attack that was endorsed. He would be under the assumption that they did consider area of effect attacks, they are trained naval officers after all. When Radoon stepped in and overrode their plan then Radooon effectively assumed command of the entire opearation and planning. Thus it is his decsion and no one else's. As Radoon's plan is tactical sound given the known infromation, Geoffrey would not say otherwise.




OCC - I don't remember if it was stated about the ship's position relative to each other - other than one would be stationary and the other would do figure 8's.  I'd like to allow the two first mates to weigh in here if they have criticism to the attacking at the corners, so...

Scott you are up.

Todd, thanks for the clarification about Geoffry, it was hard to tell what you were thinking.  Not to be too mushy but I am glad to have you posting again.  It was not the same to me without you! 

I know, I know...Everyone all together!!!!    AWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"The divine magic that i can bring to effect today is oriented either to directly combat undead or to augment other's ability to do so. I can grace several weapons with the ability to strike the undead and of course bring divine wraith down on them. I did not prepare for warding and protection."  Geoffrey says.

OCC: Your welcome. But I think you may have lead Raddon into one of the great traps that abound in Scotley's world especially a Maratime world and in military operations. Once Radoon steeped in and asserted his authority, junior naval officers would not challenge it. Junior officers learn from their superiors thus most would assume that Radoon as the Captain has a valid reason for objecting to their plan and has reason to change it. That having been said, they would not offer any other opinion but would wait and learn as the Captains wishes are played out. Further when Radoon asserted the authority and changed the plan the process of mutually agreeing to a plan was also compromised. Once asserted and the authority taken back, the decisons would revert back to Radoon and Radoon alone. So brave leader , lead on.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Right you are Gnurl!!  Right you are...  Let's plan what we can of the entrance and the ship's attack and how we would like to  proceed once inside and we can begin returning these things to the sea.  My daggers are what I have to contribute, I guess what I need to know is what spells you and the other casters have to aid us.  I will leave it up to you to use them when and where you see fit, I guess I'd just like to know what is possible and what you are thinking."




"As I was telling Lord Vasa, Yondalla the Protector has graced me with a short-lived spell that will make an undead take damage, or healing, as if it were still alive.  I will save it for a more powerful undead so all can strike it.  If I cast this spell, the undead will glow yellow for a short time.  While glowing yellow, a healing spell will heal the undead and not harm it as usual.  Yondalla has also given me the spell to make a weapon ghost-like so it can hit ghosts and wraiths.  I will likely use it on my skiprocks if another dread wraith appears.  My other spells are protecion spells and a magic warhammer weapon spell that I can use to attack at a distance and still do other things.  If we face a large number of smaller opponents, I would like to cast a spell on H'Roosh that will aid his attacks for several minutes, so we can get the best use of his special talents.  I will also say a _Prayer_, as I did before, for its short aid to all.  Once I have cast these spells, I will be bashing evil where I find it, particularly if I can find two standing together, so I may make the best use of my special talents with the skiprocks."


----------



## Scotley

The guards you have observed on the front gate appear to be human Northmen. They do not seem to be undead, but of course it is hard to be sure...

Lt. Caleb speaks in response to Radoon, "We did plan to keep some distance apart for safety reasons, but the essence of the plan was for the bedsheet to be able to fire into the area revealed when we pull over a section of wall with our grapnels. If you want a corner attack both ships could simply ram the walls. Of course that presents a greater danger to the ships themselves as they may get tangled in chains or walls and not be able to retreat if attacked by overwhealming forces."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The guards you have observed on the front gate appear to be human Northmen. They do not seem to be undead, but of course it is hard to be sure...
> 
> Lt. Caleb speaks in response to Radoon, "We did plan to keep some distance apart for safety reasons, but the essence of the plan was for the bedsheet to be able to fire into the area revealed when we pull over a section of wall with our grapnels. If you want a corner attack both ships could simply ram the walls. Of course that presents a greater danger to the ships themselves as they may get tangled in chains or walls and not be able to retreat if attacked by overwhealming forces."




To Lt Caleb and Lockspur, "Very well then, the ships are your gentlemen, lead on as you had planned and please do your best to assure we have at least one vessel to leave this wretched place on.  Please take us to a drop off point out of sight of this area."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl has listened carefully to all that has been said, and has remained quiet and reserved during it all.  But now, he rises to his feet, stides to the front of the assembly, and says, "Captains Radoon and Geoffrey, I have one last bit of advice I'd like to offer about the plan:  You, Captain Radoon, have stated the order in which you intend to invistigate the items of interest on the drydock.  Your list begins with what seem to me to be the least likely areas for concentrations of foes, and ends with the likely stronghold.  I propose that we reverse the order of this investigation.  Just flip it completely over and begin at the bottom of your list and work upward.  The reason for this is because we want to hit our largest, most numerous and dangerous opponents when we are uninjured and when we have the greatest number of spells and abilities at our disposal.  The longer we fight, the weaker we are going to become.  If we wait to tackle the most powerful foes after we are weakened, our odds of success are decreased substantially.  Therefore, I propose that we hit the strongest foes first.  An aditional benefit that this may have is the demoralization of all of the other foes when they see that we have slain their leaders.  Okay, that's all I have.  But I reserve my right to speak up again if something else occurs to me!"


----------



## Scotley

*And so it begins...*

As ordered by Captain Radoon, the party is dropped some distance away from the floating drydock. Your arrival startles a couple of pelicans and a few hungover residents of Mermaid's Rest snoozing with lines in the water trying to catch some lunch. A longboat with a crew of four from the Radiant Sun offers to stay here in case you need to retreat landward. It is about a 10 minute walk from here to the drydock, but safely out of sight of any watchers on the wall. The ships take up station upwind of the floating drydock and get pumps going to hurl water into the air. It is now about 11:00 with the attack scheduled to begin in at high noon. As the water starts to fall into the area of fog it begins to fade. It seems that the magic has run its course and the fog is lifting of its own accord. 

OOC: Any prepatory actions or spell casting or shall I proceed?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Just before we begin the assault, Gnurl casts Mage Armor upon himself from a scroll. This improves his AC to 21.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl has listened carefully to all that has been said, and has remained quiet and reserved during it all.  But now, he rises to his feet, stides to the front of the assembly, and says, "Captains Radoon and Geoffrey, I have one last bit of advice I'd like to offer about the plan:  You, Captain Radoon, have stated the order in which you intend to invistigate the items of interest on the drydock.  Your list begins with what seem to me to be the least likely areas for concentrations of foes, and ends with the likely stronghold.  I propose that we reverse the order of this investigation.  Just flip it completely over and begin at the bottom of your list and work upward.  The reason for this is because we want to hit our largest, most numerous and dangerous opponents when we are uninjured and when we have the greatest number of spells and abilities at our disposal.  The longer we fight, the weaker we are going to become.  If we wait to tackle the most powerful foes after we are weakened, our odds of success are decreased substantially.  Therefore, I propose that we hit the strongest foes first.  An aditional benefit that this may have is the demoralization of all of the other foes when they see that we have slain their leaders.  Okay, that's all I have.  But I reserve my right to speak up again if something else occurs to me!"




"Good thoughts, my friend... both plans are just, I was thinking if were were able to sneak in, we might just get lucky and get in and out with out issues if he happened to be in one of these locations.  I was also thinking as we get to the tougher fights, we would not have any surprises.  However if we are not able to sneak in, we might as well go with the biggest bad first.  Let's put it to a vote."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As ordered by Captain Radoon, the party is dropped some distance away from the floating drydock. Your arrival startles a couple of pelicans and a few hungover residents of Mermaid's Rest snoozing with lines in the water trying to catch some lunch. A longboat with a crew of four from the Radiant Sun offers to stay here in case you need to retreat landward. It is about a 10 minute walk from here to the drydock, but safely out of sight of any watchers on the wall. The ships take up station upwind of the floating drydock and get pumps going to hurl water into the air. It is now about 11:00 with the attack scheduled to begin in at high noon. As the water starts to fall into the area of fog it begins to fade. It seems that the magic has run its course and the fog is lifting of its own accord.
> 
> OOC: Any prepatory actions or spell casting or shall I proceed?





As we make out way to a spot near the entrance without being seen by the guards, Radoon will take note of everyone he passes, looking for anything out of the ordinary.  We make our way so that we have 100% cover from the guards and as we near the entrance Radoon will look for a spot close to the entrance where the party will be completely hidden yet they will be able to hear the beginning of the seige.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> As we make out way to a spot near the entrance without being seen by the guards, Radoon will take note of everyone he passes, looking for anything out of the ordinary.  We make our way so that 100% cover from the guards and as we near the entrance Radoon will look for a spot close to the entrance where the party will be completely hidden yet they will be able to hear the beginning of the seige.



OOC:  Gnurl will not read his scroll of mage armor until we are about to move out looking for a fight, or until he sees opponents coming after him.


----------



## Scotley

As you make your way across the 'Rest you see nothing unusual for that place though by most standards everyone here seems unusual. There is a long (50') walkway from the nearest cover to the gate. This is likely by design and will make it difficult to sneak up to the gate. There is an old high sided fishing boat about 80' away on which you could hide if the owners, who do not appear to be present, don't mind. From there you should have a pretty good view of the action. Closer in is flat barge filled with earth and seedlings as someone is trying to grow a little food for here. A pair of armed halflings sit under a canopy on the barge and don't look inclined to allow visitors. The barge doesn't really offer concealment anyway. Another bigger boat seems to be a brewery and again the fellows on board seem disinclined to welcome you. They are likely used to drunks trying to talk their way on board for a free sample.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"So where's all the bloody undead at!  Sheesh, are we in the right place?  Want me to whack the sentries?"

OOC:  Gnurl stll hasn't read that scroll of mage armor yet, but he is standing by to do so.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Before departing the ship, Geoffrey will excuse himself from the party for perhaps ten minutes and goes to one of the decks above the meeting area. He returns and rejoins the party and as the boats are being put into the water comments to both Lts Natahn and caleb "You have your orders gentlemen, wish us luck" then descends into one of the waiting boats. As the group is put ashore, Geoffrey will assume a postion towards the rear of the party as stalking and scouting is really not within his ability.


----------



## Scotley

After a few minutes the fog has faded enough that you can see two bored looking and seemingly human guards with harpoons at parade rest. They are armed with short bows, and melee weapons as well as hide armor. 

OOC: [sblock=Spot check of 20+ only]One the guards glances up and to his right, your left and speaks. Perhaps there is an unseen guard on the wall above the two you can see?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

It is about 11:25 now and you are going to be pretty conspicuous if you keeps standing on the walkway out here...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

1d20+10-> [13,10] = (23) spot

OCC: Waiting for others to roll before commenting.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Spot checks for Gnurl and Featherwind*

Gnurl's spot check (1d20+1) = 2 (Gnurl is busy picking his prodigious Gnomish gnose.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1399790

Featherwind (1d20+6) =  26 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1399793
A moderately confused Featherwind chirps to Gnurl and says:,[sblock=only Gnurl can understand the chirps] "Hey that guy on the right just looked up above himself and said something to someone."[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo and Anson and Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Any prepatory actions or spell casting or shall I proceed?




Mingo and Anson will each cast a spell on themselves just after they leave the boat and step out onto the 'Rest walkway.

As the group stands on the walkway, Mingo will say, "Are we going to attack from here right now, we are going to start attacking attention, or are we going to walk away and come back in 30 minutes?  We could just walk down to the two guards and attack them hand-to-hand.  We could also start bickering like we are lost if we don't mind being noticed.  _Or I could go talk to those guards of my people to pass the time._"

Anson speaks up, "There may be a third, unseen guard."  Mig growls softly.

[sblock=OOC]Mingo will cast Longstrider on herself (5 hr)
Anson will cast Longstrider on himself (3 hr)
Mingo Spot check Spot check (1d20+7=9) 
Anson spot check is 25 Spot Check (1d20+7=25) 
Mig's Spot Check is 22 Spot Check (1d20+5=22) 

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As you make your way across the 'Rest you see nothing unusual for that place though by most standards everyone here seems unusual. There is a long (50') walkway from the nearest cover to the gate. This is likely by design and will make it difficult to sneak up to the gate. There is an old high sided fishing boat about 80' away on which you could hide if the owners, who do not appear to be present, don't mind. From there you should have a pretty good view of the action. Closer in is flat barge filled with earth and seedlings as someone is trying to grow a little food for here. A pair of armed halflings sit under a canopy on the barge and don't look inclined to allow visitors. The barge doesn't really offer concealment anyway. Another bigger boat seems to be a brewery and again the fellows on board seem disinclined to welcome you. They are likely used to drunks trying to talk their way on board for a free sample.




Scott, can you describe the larger brewery boat?

spot check (1d20+5=20)

Radoon will mention what he sees to the others


----------



## Scotley

The brewery boat is perhaps 40' long and 10' wide. It has fairly small upperworks and several large vats built into the hold. The masts are bare of sail. They upper deck is covered in barrels and bags of grain and hops for making beer. It would be a good place to hide, but the workers on board look like an armed and surly lot. 

OOC: I'll be out of touch for a few days. Sorry!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

To the group, "what do you think about renting that boat for 30 minutes or so?  We could pay off the guards to just hang around as if inspecting the ingredients."

OCC - I will be out of town starting Sat morning until Sunday afternoon - playing in the snow on a mountain!! Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I'm not just wild about renting any boat, maybe you need to stop dreaming about taking a cruise and help us figure out how we're going to get Allois back, Captain!  Tell me more about what you have in mind, and why we couldn't do the same thing without renting the boat?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "I'm not just wild about renting any boat, maybe you need to stop dreaming about taking a cruise and help us figure out how we're going to get Allois back, Captain!  Tell me more about what you have in mind, and why we couldn't do the same thing without renting the boat?"




"I'm not really talking about renting, just paying off the two bruisers to allow us on their boat so we don't look so conspicuous out here but are still close enough to see what is going on.  I also think we maybe able to see that other guard from there or did you not see that one guard look up at something on that wall?  I think we are not going to be able to get on with any surprise other than they will not be expecting attack from land and sea, as I see no lanterns in ye ol' bell tower.  
If we were to try and board their boat without paying them, I don't think they'd go for it."


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I'm not really talking about renting, just paying off the two bruisers to allow us on their boat so we don't look so conspicuous out here but are still close enough to see what is going on.  I also think we maybe able to see that other guard from there or did you not see that one guard look up at something on that wall?  I think we are not going to be able to get on with any surprise other than they will not be expecting attack from land and sea, as I see no lanterns in ye ol' bell tower.
> If we were to try and board their boat without paying them, I don't think they'd go for it."



Gnurl says, "Well, my apoligies then Captain Radoon.  But, I must say that I think we'll stand about as much chance of success just attacking then right away.  As you said, we already saw the hidden one...Waitaminnit!!  What damn hidden one?!  But, it doesn't really matter, though, does it, because you've seen him.  If we attack from some other ship, we'll be that much farther away, and we're still going to have to get right up in their faces to do our jobs, anyway.  So I still say let's just bust out and bust some heads! (Now where is that hidden one again?)"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says, "Well, my apoligies then Captain Radoon.  But, I must say that I think we'll stand about as much chance of success just attacking then right away.  As you said, we already saw the hidden one...Waitaminnit!!  What damn hidden one?!  But, it doesn't really matter, though, does it, because you've seen him.  If we attack from some other ship, we'll be that much farther away, and we're still going to have to get right up in their faces to do our jobs, anyway.  So I still say let's just bust out and bust some heads! (Now where is that hidden one again?)"




"Well, my anxious friend, we have about 25 minutes or so until the two ships begin the attack, what would you propose we do to keep us from sticking out like the sore thumb we are?"


----------



## mleibrock

*time?*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl says, "Well, my apoligies then Captain Radoon.  But, I must say that I think we'll stand about as much chance of success just attacking then right away.  As you said, we already saw the hidden one...Waitaminnit!!  What damn hidden one?!  But, it doesn't really matter, though, does it, because you've seen him.  If we attack from some other ship, we'll be that much farther away, and we're still going to have to get right up in their faces to do our jobs, anyway.  So I still say let's just bust out and bust some heads! (Now where is that hidden one again?)"




OCC - Leif, I think your time zone may be incorrect.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Tiddly winks, anyone??"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo and Anson and Mig*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As you make your way across the 'Rest you see nothing unusual for that place though by most standards everyone here seems unusual. There is a long (50') walkway from the nearest cover to the gate. This is likely by design and will make it difficult to sneak up to the gate. There is an old high sided fishing boat about 80' away on which you could hide if the owners, who do not appear to be present, don't mind. From there you should have a pretty good view of the action. Closer in is flat barge filled with earth and seedlings as someone is trying to grow a little food for here. A pair of armed halflings sit under a canopy on the barge and don't look inclined to allow visitors. The barge doesn't really offer concealment anyway. Another bigger boat seems to be a brewery and again the fellows on board seem disinclined to welcome you. They are likely used to drunks trying to talk their way on board for a free sample.




 "Master Radoon, we will be present for the fireworks.  Come along, Anson, let us see if this old fishing vessel is for rent.  The others can always inquire elsewhere," Mingo says with a wink.  Mingo will walk over to the berth of the old high sided fishing boat to see if anyone is present. Anson and Mig will trail along behind her.

Mingo calls out at the berth, "Ahoy the boat."

OOC:  I see no need to pass this boat by with so much time to pass.  We can move closer as the time grows shorter.  This is close range for a bow and close enough for a warsling.
Scotley, if there is no reply to Mingo's hail, Mingo will board the boat and repeat her hail at the rail.


----------



## Scotley

The boat seems to be empty. There is no response to the hail. It is a fairly simple boat, basically the rear two thirds are an open bay for fish. The upper deck forward has the mast, bare of any canvas, long swinging arms for nets, also missing, and a small inclosed cabin as well as a few storage lockers.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"So what's your pleasure now, Mistress Mingo?" says Gnurl, still glancing menacingly at the guards mentioned earlier, his fingers twitching as if they desperately want to begin an arcane gesture, and would if they could of their own volition.

OOC:  I can't seem to find our Rogues' Gallery anywhere!  Help, please?


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "So what's your pleasure now, Mistress Mingo?" says Gnurl, still glancing menacingly at the guards mentioned earlier, his fingers twitching as if they desperately want to begin an arcane gesture, and would if they could of their own volition.
> 
> OOC:  I can't seem to find our Rogues' Gallery anywhere!  Help, please?



"This boat looks convenient!" exclaims Mingo, as she smiles at Gnurl.  Mingo will inspect the boat and glance over, from time to time, at the guards and anyone else on the walkway and inside the compound.

OOC:  Rogue's Gallery is here.  If you go to the "Plots, Places & Rogues!" part of ENworld, you have to change the timeframe in the lower left of the page to get back to 11/01/07 when the last addition was made.

Scotley, do we detect any activity inside the enemy compound?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "This boat looks convenient!" exclaims Mingo, as she smiles at Gnurl.  Mingo will inspect the boat and glance over, from time to time, at the guards and anyone else on the walkway and inside the compound.
> 
> OOC:  Rogue's Gallery is here.  If you go to the "Plots, Places & Rogues!" part of ENworld, you have to change the timeframe in the lower left of the page to get back to 11/01/07 when the last addition was made.
> 
> Scotley, do we detect any activity inside the enemy compound?




"Sounds good, one boat is about as good as another to pass this time."

OCC - Scott, might we be able to get a better view of the guards on the wall from any other angle?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

With a slightly ironic smile, Geoffrey will follow the party to the small boat keeping an eye to both the sea and the gate. He will particulary look for any type of vessel that could be close enough to be used as a means of escape.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Not really knowing what else to do, Gnurl will follow Mingo and be always alert for any reason to let the guards have it.  (Besides, he like standing next to Mingo!  Makes him feel like KING KONG to be even 4 inches taller than someone!)


----------



## Scotley

You still can't see well inside the wall, though the fog is fading. There are some boats nearby that might make a good escape route for you. There is a launch with a mast and  sail as well as oars tied to a larger houseboat about 100' yards back. By climbing the bare mast on this old fishing boat you could most likely get a partial view over the wall. However, the gate guards will also be able to see you. No one seems to be aboard the old fishing boat and no one comes immediately to run you off. The smell of long past catches is unpleasant, but otherwise this boat makes a decent staging area. It is now 30 minutes until the appointed time. 

Spot checks please and add 5 for anyone climbing the mast. 

[sblock=0-10]Someone has carved 'Ralph loves Hilda' into a plank on the deck of this old boat and drew a crude heart.[/sblock]

[sblock=11-15]The fog is getting thinner and more of the walls are coming into view, but you don't see anything happening.[/sblock]

[sblock=16-20]There seems to be some movement along the wall to the north. Something is happening, but you aren't sure what.[/sblock]

[sblock=21+]They seem to be preparing to open a section of the wall to the north and there is a vessel moving inside the wall, a big one, but it is still mostly obscured by the mist.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Remembering back to his last shipboard combat, Gnurl will head up the mast to the crows nest, keeping the mast between himself and our foes. Gnurl's spot check = 1d20+1+5 = 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1408393, so Gnurl probably doesn't see much, but he is touched by the love of Ralph for his Hilda!  Featherwind, however, has much better luck:  spot check = 1d20+6+5 = 27, so she chirps to Gnurl, [sblock=Featherwind to Gnurl]They seem to be preparing to open a section of the wall to the north and there is a vessel moving inside the wall, a big one, but it is still mostly obscured by the mist. [/sblock].  And Gnurl will relay this message to his friends, too, as he hands Featherwind a fresh, juicy Scooby Snack.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20-> [7] = (7) + 10 = 17 i forgot to add my plus


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+5=20)

Radoon sees the movement and after hearing Gnurl, know what is happening.

_Damn, I wish we had contact with our ships..._

Radoon will say to the others, "hopefully, the crew will know to begin the attack if they see the ships leaving, I think we should still stick with the plan and enter when the ships begin their attack."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"That we can accomplish Master Radoon"..Geoffrey will then quitely send a messeage to Caleb. "Signal the "Bedsheet" and launch the attack, they are preparing to sail under cover of the fog" Tuning back to Radoon he says "The Bedsheet will be signaled and teh attack lauched, shall we proceed and pay our respect to the guards"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: What's the plan? Will you charge the guards or try something more subtle? The attack will begin within 2 minutes.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"As soon as the attack starts, so shall we...is everyone ready?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"How's about if I open the festivities with some of my magical missiles?  I can hit all three of the guards that we're aware of with each spell from the wand.  It won't do a tremendous amount of harm to each of them, but it'll smart at least."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "As soon as the attack starts, so shall we...is everyone ready?"




Mingo responds, "With the movement, I will attack the guards from here using my warsling and skiprocks before closing, unless you want the party to only fight hand-to-hand.  Do you wish Anson to close with you or use his bow from here first and then close?"

[sblock=OOC: Spot Checks]
Mingo:  27  Spot on boat (1d20+7=27) There goes my critical hit!!
Anson:  8 (natural 1) Spot on boat (1d20+7=8) And Anson is picking his nose  better than a fumble!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"I carry no weapons, so am not able to bring missile attacks to bear.  I will stay with the group to provide another target so our adversaries have to spread their attacks somewhat more.  Ready when you are!"

[sblock=OOC]I didn't roll Spot for H'Roosh, as Gnurl was good enough to let us know what's there.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl will try to get where he can see all of the guards.  

Gnurl to Featherwind, "Now where did you say they were?"  Featherwind replies, "There, there, and there,"  as she points with her wing.

OOC: So, is it possible?  Can Gnurl easily get somewhere in the crow's nest where he can see all of the guards?  (If I'm totally misunderstanding what's happening here, somebody please tell me so and clue my poor butt in?)


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Gnurl will try to get where he can see all of the guards.
> 
> Gnurl to Featherwind, "Now where did you say they were?"  Featherwind replies, "There, there, and there,"  as she points with her wing.
> 
> OOC: So, is it possible?  Can Gnurl easily get somewhere in the crow's nest where he can see all of the guards?  (If I'm totally misunderstanding what's happening here, somebody please tell me so and clue my poor butt in?)




"Master Gnurl, is the crows nest the best place for your attack?  Perhaps so.  You will have a clear view, and the way will be clear before you have to come down and join us at the gate." says Mingo.

OOC:  I was thinking about launching the missile attacks either from the boat or the edge of the dock.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Are the three guards that Featherwind has pointed out to Gnurl close enough together so that a lightining bolt would hit all three of them?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Gnurl thinks he might just be able to get all three foes with a lightening bolt. It will also neatly solve the problem of getting the gate open. Given that one of the foes is completely concealed behind the wall it will be impossible to target him with a magic missile and nearly impossible to hit with missile weapons.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

ooopsie


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Lady and Gentlemen, I believe that from this vantage point, I can smite all of yon guardsmen three with a single lightning bolt, if I lean a bit widdershins, and hold my mouth just right.  That might simplify our entrance, don't you think?  Just give me a signal when I should do it, and I shall make it so."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Lady and Gentlemen, I believe that from this vantage point, I can smite all of yon guardsmen three with a single lightning bolt, if I lean a bit widdershins, and hold my mouth just right.  That might simplify our entrance, don't you think?  Just give me a signal when I should do it, and I shall make it so."




"A Lighting bolt, would work wonderfully, I would still like to wait for the ships to begin the attack, that way all the attention is not on us.  That should be happening any second now.  As soon as you unleash the lighting we will make a run for the entrance it creates."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Someone speak now, or you'll have no other chance to stop me," says Gnurl.  If someone pipes up, I'll stop what I'm doing and pay attention to him/her, but if everyone remains quiet, then when I hear our ships begin the attack, I'll cut one loose on 'em, aimed as specified earlier, with mouth held correctly to hit all 3 guards, and hopefully do some structural damage to the gate as well :

9 die lightning bolt=26  (musta been a wimpy storm)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1411143

What do I [Gnurl] see down there, now?  I can do that again, if I need to.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co.*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "A Lighting bolt, would work wonderfully, I would still like to wait for the ships to begin the attack, that way all the attention is not on us.  That should be happening any second now.  As soon as you unleash the lighting we will make a run for the entrance it creates."




With that comment, Mingo and Anson exchange looks and move towards the gangplank of the boat.  Mingo pulls out her warsling and fits a skiprock in it.  Anson draw both swords.  Mig, sensing the tension in the air, follows Anson closely.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - I guess we should wait for Scott's word on the boats are attacking, but...

IC - As the ships begin attacking at the wall, Radoon will lead his away party as fast as possible to the wall.


----------



## Scotley

The wall opens wider and a large vessel of some sort begins to sail forth shrouded in fog. At that moment you hear a loud crash as the first ship fired missles strike and a section of wall begins to tilt out as the Radiant Sun's grapnels take hold. Gnurl completes his spell and with a loud thunderclap both guards vanish and a sizable hole appears in the gate. A bell begins to ring somewhere beyond the wall. The party starts forward with about 80 yards to cover.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl now casts _shield_ on himself quickly (which acts as proof against magic missiles, and makes Gnurl's AC = 21 for the duration of the spell, which is 9 minutes), and hurries to join his friends entering the drydock, Featherwind right with him.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'm guessing that the extra spell-casting puts Gnurl at the rear of the group. What's the marching order for the rest of you? You may place Marienna as you choose. There is room to approach the gate two or even 4 abreast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh will move to the front of the group, trusting to his agility to keep him clear of incoming missile weapons - he'll stay out ahead a bit, but not so far he's out of easy reach if he gets in trouble.


----------



## Lou

*Anson in Island Empire*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm guessing that the extra spell-casting puts Gnurl at the rear of the group. What's the marching order for the rest of you? You may place Marienna as you choose. There is room to approach the gate two or even 4 abreast.




"I'm with you," Anson tells H'Roosh as he starts to pull ahead.

OOC:  Anson's move is also 40 due to the spell effects (2 hours), so he will move up aside H'Roosh, but slightly behind.  Mig is at Anson's right.  Anson is wielding swords and not bow right now.  Mingo is in line behind Anson, whether 2nd or 3rd.  Mingo is looking for twin opponents 5 feet apart so she can skiprock.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, 8.5 minutes of shield left AC21*

Gnurl will, as soon as he is able to do so, move up so that he is opposite Mingo in the order.  For now, though, he's stuck at the back with only Featherwind for company, which is fine with him.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just as soon as our Captains figure out where in the marching order they belong, I'll move ahead.


----------



## Leif

*Leaders?*

OOC:  That's Geoffrey and Radoon, right?  Geoffrey may well put in an appearance soon, but you'd better go ahead and just stick Radoon somewhere, or we'll be stuck here all month!  

I'm happy to see that I stand corrected!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Marching order:

H'Roosh, Radoon, Geoffry
  Anson, Mig, Marienna
        Mingo, Gnurl

Radoon will lead the group as quickly as possible to the opening.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll give Geoffrey a little time to chime in before I sic the monsters on you guys...


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Might as well go ahead and roll initiative and spot checks now, while we wait on Geoffrey to pick a rank in the order. Also if you haven't already, list the weapons, if any, in your hands and current AC.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Might as well go ahead and roll initiative and spot checks now, while we wait on Geoffrey to pick a rank in the order. Also if you haven't already, list the weapons, if any, in your hands and current AC.




OOC: Initiatives:  Mig 18; Mingo 8, Anson 3
    Spot Checks:  Mig 19; Mingo 13; Anson 9
Weapons:  Mingo: Warsling w/ skiprock; Anson: long sword and short sword
AC:  Mingo: 26/22/16; Anson: 21/20/14; Mig: 19/16/13
Move:  Anson 40' (enhanced); Mig 40' (natural); Mingo 30' (enhanced)

[sblock=rolls and current spells]Initiative-Mingo, Anson, Mig (1d20+4=8, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+3=18) 
Spot-Mingo, Anson, Mig (1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+5=19) 

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider  (3hr); Resist Energy

[/sblock]

Spells in Effect:
Mingo:  Longstrider 5 hrs
Anson: Longstroder 23 hrs


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Pre-Combat Rolls]Initiative: 1d20+4=10
Spot: 1d20+12=23

Current Equipped Weapons:  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, initiative (against???)*

Gnurl's initiative is 6.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1415254


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl's initiative is 6.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1415254




OOC: Make a spot check too and you might see what's about to have Gnome on the half-shell for lunch.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl's spot check = 12  (15 if this qualifies as a shadowy, darkened area, due to all of the smoke, etc?    - thanks to Featherwind)

Featherwind's spot check = d20+6 (d20+8 in shadows) = 8 (10)  Gnurl was actually paying more attention than Featherwind for once!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

d20+10-> [3,10] = (13) Spot 
1d20+4-> [18,4] = (22) Initative
Current Ac  23
Weapon in hand. Mace

Geoffrey is happy with the front rank.


----------



## Scotley

*Initiative Order*

Geoffrey 22
Big Bads 18
Mig 18
Marienna 16
H'Roosh 10
Mingo 8
Anson 3

Radoon ?

OOC: I'm off on a little work road trip and I hope to post tonight. If not, don't expect another post until Wed. 

Initiative and Spot (1d20+2=16, 1d20+4=19)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Geoffrey 22
> Big Bads 18
> Mig 18
> Marienna 16
> H'Roosh 10
> Mingo 8
> Anson 3
> 
> Radoon ?
> 
> OOC: I'm off on a little work road trip and I hope to post tonight. If not, don't expect another post until Wed.
> 
> Initiative and Spot (1d20+2=16, 1d20+4=19)





Sorry,

initiative roll (1d20+3=9)
Spot check (1d20+5=25)

Damn, a waste of a 20.  I see it but can't do anything until 9.

Two daggers and current AC of 17


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Since you left Gnurl off of your initiative list, I'll take the liberty of adding Gnurl, Featherwind, and Radoon to the list:



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Geoffrey 22
> Big Bads 18
> Mig 18
> Marienna 16
> Featherwind 15
> H'Roosh 10
> Radoon 9
> Mingo 8
> Gnurl 6
> Anson 3


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Thank you sir, I can't imagine how I overlooked someone of Gnurl's stature...

Geoffrey 22
Big Bads 18
Mig 18
Marienna 16
Featherwind 15
H'Roosh 10
Radoon 9
Mingo 8
Gnurl 6
Anson 3


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh and Radoon both spot tell-tale swirls in the water and offer a warning just before 4 hulking 9' green giants leap onto the floating walkway. They seem similar to trolls with green skin, black hair and long arms that drag the ground, but with webbed toes and fingers and fin-like structures on the back and the backs of his arms these are different. Futhermore, their flesh is purtrid and rotting, their eyes vacant and lifeless. Their chests have been surgically opened and within you can see black icy looking hearts beating with an unnatural mechanical rhthym. An icy chill comes from the black necromantic hearts. Their black teeth have an icy sheen to them.

OOC: Geoffrey is quick enough to get a swing, the others will have to wait. They are AC 18. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]Your first thought seeing their flesh, is that these are zombies, but trolls who regenerate unless burned would be almost impossible to animate as zombies. Besides, these these guys move way too fast. Geoffrey senses that his action now could mean life or death for his some of his companions, these are no ordinary foes.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For DM
[sblock]Scott, not for sure of this but is it possible for Geoffrey to basically throw his body as like a flying tackle and take both of them down with him and if so how[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]I suppose there is something you could do with the grapple, bullrush or trip rules, but all of them take into account size. The fact that the foes are as large as they are makes it unlikely to succeed. Just fyi, while these are not normal zombies, Geoffrey is sure they are undead. I suspect my earlier post was unclear.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard in a Pickle*

Gnurl whirls around (he's a Whirling Gnurl!) and casts _Baleful Polymorph_ on Scrag Zombie 3.  Gnurl's concentration check = 1d20+20= 40 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1416424 (!!!)

"Be a bullfrog!" (so it can survive on either land or water)  Fort save DC=19 please, or it's a ribbet. 

 [*FYI:  I just checked to make sure that baleful polymorph will work on undead.  Look up "creature" in the ph glossary and it says "a living  or otherwise active being" which implies that it includes undead.  Reading on, under "creature type," the next definition, undead is specifically listed as a creature type.*]

BTW Featherwind is getting airborne and just flying pretty much up this round.


----------



## J. Alexander

Seeing the foes before them and startled to his core Geoffrey abrutly kisses one of the rings on his finger and raises a pendant from his chest. "In the name and power of the Church and True Song I abjure you from this time and place creatures of darkness."For the DM
[sblock]Looking at my spells and such I really do not have one that takes out numbers or a massed foes so for better or worse I am going with the old standby - Turning undead ..If i have calucalted it correctly being the first time i have done it under the new rules i can effect creatures up to 12 hitdice +2 for the greater holy symbol for 14 hit dice as the maximum level i can effect. I can affect up to 27 hit dice worth of creature ie two 13 hit dice creatures. I had some troulbe with invisible castle with internet explorer or something to cause the pages to hang when loading. I rolled the turn twice..as I could not get the first roll to process or show up under history. The ring I had Geoffrey kiss was the one that came to him in a dream.
1d20+6-> [15,6] = (21)
4d6+14-> [1,5,1,6,14] = (27)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Your numbers are way screwed up, but I can use the numbers you rolled to make it work. That first roll should have been 1d20+cha mod of 2 or 17. That nets you 'cleric's level+2' or 11 hit dice, but your true holy symbol gives you plus two effective cleric levels raising the result to 13 hit dice. Next you roll damage 2d6+modified cleric level of 11+2 cha. Your first two dice rolled were a 1 and a 5, so 19. Not too shabby, but the creatures are 12 hit dice, so only 1 is turned. However, you did call upon that other ring...[/sblock] 

Geoffrey abrutly kisses one of the rings on his finger and raises a pendant from his chest. "In the name and power of the Church and True Song I abjure you from this time and place creatures of darkness." The hideous creature before him howls in an inhuman cry of pain and leaps into the sea to vanish under the water. The one to Geoffrey's left does not retreat, but it does cry out and hold up its arms defensively rather than attack this round. 

The two to the rear of the party; however, are uneffected and set about attacking Mingo and Gnurl. The Gnome turns to cast a spell and is greeted by a forest claws and teeth (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=30, 1d20+9=13), but fortunately, his magic protects him from all but one icy blow (damage from claws and frost (1d6+8=13, 1d6=2)). The other does not attack physically, but instead breathes out a frost cone of supernatrual cold. The icy blast washes over everyone but Featherwind. (frost breath (5d6=20) damage Reflex save DC: 18 for half).

OOC: Okay, Geoffrey had his turn (sic) and Gnurl has posted, actions for everyone else please.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The map didn't change much, but here it is just in case anyone cares.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh shivers under the icy breath of the monstrous creature, then recovers himself and launches a fierce attack of fists and feet.  As his first blow connects solidly with the gaping chest of his foe, it crackles with arcane energy and the edges of the monsters wound char slightly.

[sblock=Save/Combat Rolls]Reflex Save (1d20+12=14)

Using the Ring of Thunderclaps to augment damage of first blow:

TH (1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+4=12)

Damage (1d10+2=11, 1d8+5=8, 1d10+2=5)

Two hits, total damage 24[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Reflex save (1d20+7=17)

The icy breath, chills Radoon to the core, to where he hesitates for a split second, thinking, _damn that was cold_, thoughts of the terrible winter storm on the sea and the men they lost that day flood his memory.  He brings himself back to the green monsters at hand and launches 2 daggers directly at the heart of the beast in front (whose partner fled).  The other two daggers are just thrown to hit.

OCC - Scott, From the description, it sounds like the hearts may be exposed?  If this is the case, I want the heart shots and I am guessing this is a called shot?  I can't find the rules for that in the PH or DMG.  Please adjust as you see fit.  The first two rolls are for the heart shots.

called heart shots (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=11)

off hand attacks (1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=9)

if any hit, here are damage rolls

damage rolls (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7)

none of the daggers thrown were magical.  I can't remember, do you have to have a magical weapon to hit undead?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Wellllll, for the first time that Gnurl has taken damage in combat with you guys, he's sure doing it up right!  Failed his save for half against the frost breath, too, so he is down to 35  of 70 hit points.  A lesser wizard would be dead about now.....

Now comes the spell posted previously (see below: Post 1940)


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, From the description, it sounds like the hearts may be exposed?  If this is the case, I want the heart shots and I am guessing this is a called shot?  I can't find the rules for that in the PH or DMG.  Please adjust as you see fit.  The first two rolls are for the heart shots.
> 
> None of the daggers thrown were magical.  I can't remember, do you have to have a magical weapon to hit undead?




OOC: The hearts are exposed. The rules don't really allow for called shots, but I'll come up with something. These undead don't require magic weapons. That is usually reserved for incorpreal undead like the Wraiths you fought recently. I won't be able to post until this evening.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP66/76 AC26) Anson (HP53/63 AC23*) Mig (HP25/35 AC19)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The two to the rear of the party; however, are uneffected and set about attacking Mingo and Gnurl. The Gnome turns to cast a spell and is greeted by a forest claws and teeth (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=30, 1d20+9=13), but fortunately, his magic protects him from all but one icy blow (damage from claws and frost (1d6+8=13, 1d6=2)). The other does not attack physically, but instead breathes out a frost cone of supernatrual cold. The icy blast washes over everyone but Featherwind. (frost breath (5d6=20) damage Reflex save DC: 18 for half).
> 
> OOC: Okay, Geoffrey had his turn (sic) and Gnurl has posted, actions for everyone else please.




Anson moves to intercept SZ#3 to get a body between the monsters and Gnurl, attacking at the end of the move with his long sword, hitting once and missing once  (10 HP).  Anson tells Mig, "Defense, Mig!" as Mig follows Anson to SZ#3.  

Mingo takes a 5 foot step back.  Mingo releases a full attack on SZ#4, aiming to skip her attacks over to SZ#3. Mingo hits 3 times with skiprocks for 33 6 HP of damage.  The skiprocks bounce towards SZ#3, but only one hits for 11HP bounce into the water after the bullfrog.  Mingo will take a 5 foot step back after her attack.

[sblock=saves and combat rolls]
All three made Reflex saves for half damage 10 HP
RSaves Mingo, Anson, Mig DC18 (1d20+11=26, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+7=27) 

Anson is aiming for D8, to avoid an AoO by #4 and so Mingo can skiprock between the Scrag Zombies.  Only a standard attack at the end of the move, right?

Anson on SZ#3 AC18 (1d20+12=21, 1d20+7=11) 
One hit for 10 HP  Anson on SZ#3 LS damage (1d8+5=10) 
Mig will help defend Anson.  AC 23 instead of AC 21

Mingo hits all 3 times!
Mingo v SZ#4 (1d20+12=20, 1d20+12=19, 1d20+7=23) 
Damage is 33 HP (only 21 if they are immune to cold--I didn't see it online)
Mingo v SZ#4 3hits (1d6+4+1d6=11, 1d6+4+1d6=8, 1d6+4+1d6=14)
After damage reduction, #1 is 0 damage, #2 is 1 point, #3 is 5 points.

Skips--only 1 hit on SZ#3  skips Mingo v SZ#3 (1d20+10=21, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+5=7) 

11HP of damage (only 5 if immune to cold) hit Mingo v SZ#3 (1d6+4+1d6=11) 

Mingo will move back into the space vacated by Anson.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mig 18
Marienna 16
Featherwind 15
H'Roosh 10
Radoon 9
Mingo 8
Gnurl 6
Anson 3

[sblock=Lou]After a move of more than 5' you only get a standard attack, which means only one swing, no iterative attacks and no off-hand swings. I'll let the first swing, which hit be the one. Does Mingo have a feat or ability that allows her to use missile weapons from melee range without taking an attack of opportunity? If not, she should take her 5' step before rather than after her attacks. I'll write it up that way and change it if you tell me she is protected from such attacks. These guys are unfortunately, not effected by cold as they are special ice-hearted water troll zombies.[/sblock]

Mig rushes forward to defend barking and snarling and being narrowly missed as one of the Scrag Zombies swings at her (attack of opportunity). 

Marienna whips a scroll from a tube on her belt and begins reading in a strong voice. With a final word the scroll crumbles into dust and she raises an arm with palm extended upward. A wave of warmth (1d8+8=15) flows over everyone as the curing magic takes hold and the dark hearts within the strange undead seem to skip a beat as the magic appears to damage them.

Featherwind flaps powerfully and her wings snap audibly as she struggles to gain altitude out of reach of the enemy. She is none too keen on flying in broad daylight, but neither is she eager to face the Scrag Zombies. She lets out a piercing cry of rage and frustration as she circles higher.

H'Roosh shivers under the icy breath of the monstrous creature, then recovers himself and launches a fierce attack of fists and feet. He is lucky that his foe is still distracted by the divine energy released by Geoffrey; it fails to strike at him as he moves closer. As his first blow connects solidly with the gaping chest of his foe, it crackles with arcane energy and the edges of the monsters wound char slightly. He notes with some trepidation that the rubbery trollish zombie skin seems to soak up some of the force of his blows. 

The icy breath, chills Radoon to the core, to where he hesitates for a split second, thinking, damn that was cold, thoughts of the terrible winter storm on the sea and the men they lost that day flood his memory. He brings himself back to the green monsters at hand and launches 2 daggers directly at the heart of the beast in front. One stikes the creature in the chest, but fails to hit the heart. The creature, still reeling from Geoffrey's turning, don't not seize the opportunity to strike Radoon though his is in reach. Radoon tosses another pair of daggers, but they fly wide.  

Mingo steps back out of reach of the Scrag Zombies into the space vacated by Mig. From there Mingo releases a barrage of skiprocks from her warsling hitting 3 times. The skiprocks bounce towards the other foe, but only one hits. Mingo senses that the strange hide of the enemy blunts the force of the rocks though the creature are still wounded. The damage is just not as great as it would be against a normal foe. Worse yet, they don't seem to feel the cold.

Gnurl whirls around (he's a Whirling Gnurl!) and casts Baleful Polymorph on the Scrag Zombie before him. "Be a bullfrog!" With an unpleasant rubbery scraping sound the big foe shrinks and changes to become a large fanged, blackhearted bullfrog. It croaks once and leaps into the water to vanish. 

As Anson moves into area threatened by the enemy he narrowly avoids a blow as the icy claws slide across his armor. Anson finds his intended foe has turned into a bullfrog and fled, but ever resourceful he turns his blade on the other foe and opens a wound with his longsword, which seems to penetrait the strange hide just fine. 

[sblock=Players keep out]
Scrag Zombie 2 Turned
Scrag Zombie 1 no actions for round one, 15 damage cure, 14 damage H'Roosh, 7 Radoon, 
Scrag Zombie 3 7 damage cure, 6 Mingo, turned into a bullfrog and fled
Scrag Zombie 4 15 damage cure, 0 Mingo
[/sblock]


OOC: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1418174
Fortitude save (1d20+6=17) 
attack of opportunity (1d20+14=20) 

Okay Geoffrey you are up again and then the bad guys. After that I'll give the rest of you a chance.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Continuing the attack against the Zombie before him, Geoffrey will rais his hand and point to the creature once again "You were warned to flee, no suffer the nothingness from which you come"

For the DM:
[sblock]1d20+9, 3d6+9-> ([8, 9], [4, 4, 2, 9]) 17 to hit vs touch armor class, 19 points of healing damage as Geoffrey uses his healing ray (cure moderate wounds) against the zombies touch AC...I love this ability,, could make a very good item for a wizards in combat with a bunch of touch spells he can convert to rays then be at +2 and ignore armor class..[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Yes, I can see how that would be handy. I might have to try that for my next Arcanist.[/sblock]

Continuing the attack against the Zombie before him, Geoffrey will raise his hand and point to the creature once again "You were warned to flee, no suffer the nothingness from which you come." A ray of divine light lances out to strike the undead foe and it shudders as if stuck a mightly blow. 

Recovering the Scrag Zombie attacks (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=18, 1d20+9=19) with both claws sinking deep (claws and frost (1d6+8+1d6=16, 1d6+8+1d6=10)) into Radoons shoulders. Having a grip on the old sailor, the massive Zombie attempts to tear him in half (2d6+11=16). Marienna screams as Radoon's flesh and muscle is peeled away. The same Zombie leans in to try and bite H'Roosh's head off, but the worst the Monk suffers is a gale of fetid frosty breath. 

The other Scrag Zombie attacks (1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=30, 1d20+9=20) Anson and Gnurl in a terrible replay of the battle on the other side of the party with Anson getting clawed and rended (1d6+8+1d6=12, 1d6+8+1d6=13, 2d6+11=18) and Gnurl narrowly avoiding become a dainty morsel in a 
Zombie's lunch.

OOC: Okay gang, have at them. 

[sblock=Players keep out!]
Scrag Zombie 2 Turned
Scrag Zombie 1 no actions for round one, 15 damage cure, 14 damage H'Roosh, 7 Radoon, 19 Geoffrey
Scrag Zombie 3 7 damage cure, 6 Mingo, turned into a bullfrog and fled
Scrag Zombie 4 15 damage cure, 0 Mingo
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Geoffrey]Yes, I can see how that would be handy. I might have to try that for my next Arcanist.[/sblock]
> 
> Continuing the attack against the Zombie before him, Geoffrey will raise his hand and point to the creature once again "You were warned to flee, no suffer the nothingness from which you come." A ray of divine light lances out to strike the undead foe and it shudders as if stuck a mightly blow.
> 
> Recovering the Scrag Zombie attacks (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=18, 1d20+9=19) with both claws sinking deep (claws and frost (1d6+8+1d6=16, 1d6+8+1d6=10)) into Radoons shoulders. Having a grip on the old sailor, the massive Zombie attempts to tear him in half (2d6+11=16). Marienna screams as Radoon's flesh and muscle is peeled away. The same Zombie leans in to try and bite H'Roosh's head off, but the worst the Monk suffers is a gale of fetid frosty breath.
> 
> The other Scrag Zombie attacks (1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=30, 1d20+9=20) Anson and Gnurl in a terrible replay of the battle on the other side of the party with Anson getting clawed and rended (1d6+8+1d6=12, 1d6+8+1d6=13, 2d6+11=18) and Gnurl narrowly avoiding become a dainty morsel in a
> Zombie's lunch.
> 
> OOC: Okay gang, have at them.
> 
> [sblock=Players keep out!]
> Scrag Zombie 2 Turned
> Scrag Zombie 1 no actions for round one, 15 damage cure, 14 damage H'Roosh, 7 Radoon, 19 Geoffrey
> Scrag Zombie 3 7 damage cure, 6 Mingo, turned into a bullfrog and fled
> Scrag Zombie 4 15 damage cure, 0 Mingo
> [/sblock]





OCC - Scott, I am confused on your rolls, I am sure you did it right but Radoon my die here so I want to be sure. Are the 3 attack rolls for:  1 for each hand and then frost?  I don't see one for the ripping me in half...

If all is correct Radoon is at -7 - oops forgot M. healed me for 15 so I am at 8


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The claw attacks do 1d6+8 and then an additional 1d6 of frost damage. I just combined it to roll 1d6+8+1d8 twice. Once for each claw. Then the 2d6+11 is the attempt to rip in half so this round Radoon took 16 and 10 from the frosty claws and then another 16 from the rending for a total of 42. Don't forget Marienna healed everyone last post for 15.

Earlier Radoon took twenty, so with the healing he sould have started this new round down 5, so at this point he should be down a total of 47. Does he only have 40 hp?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl begins his strange, arcane chanting again, and soon he crescendoes to a shout, whereupon an _Orb of Force_ three inches in diameter streaks from his left palm toward the Scrag Zombie that he and Anson now face.  Ranged Touch Attack:  18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1418843 

The Orb of Force swells in size immediately upon exiting Gnurl's palm until it is the size of a cantaloupe and then a pumpkin, and then it bursts onto the Scrag Zombie.  [sblock=orb of force damage]33 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1418923[/sblock]

concentration check if needed:  1d20+20 =  25 (spell is 4th level)
(BTW, I don't think DR applies to spell damage, does it?)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The claw attacks do 1d6+8 and then an additional 1d6 of frost damage. I just combined it to roll 1d6+8+1d8 twice. Once for each claw. Then the 2d6+11 is the attempt to rip in half so this round Radoon took 16 and 10 from the frosty claws and then another 16 from the rending for a total of 42. Don't forget Marienna healed everyone last post for 15.
> 
> Earlier Radoon took twenty, so with the healing he sould have started this new round down 5, so at this point he should be down a total of 47. Does he only have 40 hp?




I had forgotten about M. healing so I am at 8HP.  I will go down fighting.  Radoon will run at the one that just laid into him.  I am not sure if I will be able to have full use of my arms but under normal conditions my rolls would be:

2 attacks with +1 dagger (1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=12)

2 attacks with +1 dagger (1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=7)

I am guessing 1 hit for:

damage (1d4+4=5)

Invis castle curse!!!!!!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The claw attacks do 1d6+8 and then an additional 1d6 of frost damage. I just combined it to roll 1d6+8+1d8 twice. Once for each claw. Then the 2d6+11 is the attempt to rip in half so this round Radoon took 16 and 10 from the frosty claws and then another 16 from the rending for a total of 42. Don't forget Marienna healed everyone last post for 15.
> 
> Earlier Radoon took twenty, so with the healing he sould have started this new round down 5, so at this point he should be down a total of 47. Does he only have 40 hp?




I had forgotten about M. healing so I am at 8HP.  I will go down fighting.  Radoon will run at the one that just laid into him.  I am not sure if I will be able to have full use of my arms but under normal conditions my rolls would be:

2 attacks with +1 dagger (1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=12)

2 attacks with +1 dagger (1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=7)

I am guessing 1 hit for:

damage (1d4+4=5)

Invis castle curse!!!!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh glances briefly at his hands in wonder - _What the . . . their hide resists the force of my blows!_

After a brief moment of consideration, he shrugs off his concern and wades back into the action.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=17, 1d20+4=7)

Damage (1d10+2=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]Zombies have damage reduction 5/slashing. So blunt or piercing weapons do 5 points less than normal. I am correct that the monk's attacks are considered blunt aren't I? [/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP20/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

[sblock=Scotley]You are correct on the attacks.  Thanks.  I'll get that right eventually.  Mingo does not yet have that feat that avoids the AoO, I'm considering it.   We should talk about XP cost to buy a feat!

Anson will activate his armor for healing, if he survives to the next round.  # of charges based on where we are.

Edit:  I just realized what you meant by the damage not being as great....Mingo should have changed tactics.  We'll see if Anson dies because of it....
[/sblock]

Mingo again slings skiprocks at the undead monster, hitting all three times for 25 10 points.  Mingo decides to change tactics.

Mig continues to harass the undead troll as Anson recovers his composure to take the fight to the monster.  Anson puts all of his strength into his blows, but only hits once for 13 points.


[sblock=rolls and combat stats]
15 HP healing from Marienne takes Mig, Anson, and Mingo to full before the hits on Anson.

Mingo's 3 attacks all hit. SZ#4 AC18 (1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+7=21) 
Damage is 25 points - 3 * 5 = 10 SZ#4 hits (1d6+4=8, 1d6+4=8, 1d6+4=9) 

Anson power attacks:  -3 on attacks, +3 on damage
PA3; LS; LS; SS; SS on SZ#4 AC18 (1d20+7=21, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+1=10) I had to add 1 back in, originally was going to be a PA4, but changed my mind to 3 before I rolled.  And it still made no difference.
One hit:  13 points PA3 LS on SZ#4 AC18 (1d8+8=13) 

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider  (3hr); Resist Energy

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

Hoping that victory against the one facing him is near, Geoffrey will once again raise his hand and point towards the zombie. A ray of divine light once again springs forth from the clerics hand striking the zombie. "Return to nothenless creature of darkness, you can not prevail against the light"

For the DM
[sblock]1d20+9-> [11,9] = (20) to hit
4d6+9-> [4,6,2,2,9] = (23) of damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=H'Roosh]Zombies have damage reduction 5/slashing. So blunt or piercing weapons do 5 points less than normal. I am correct that the monk's attacks are considered blunt aren't I? [/sblock]




[sblock=Scott]Oh, you're quite correct!  I was just roleplaying a bit - H'Roosh has never encountered Zombies before.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mig continues to bark and snarl in defense of the smaller party members. Marienna in what has become an all too frequent occurance, extends her healing (3d8+8=23) magic to Radoon. He feels buoyed by the warmth of her magical touch as he moves into harms way. H'Roosh glances briefly at his hands in wonder - What the . . . their hide resists the force of my blows! After a brief moment of consideration, he shrugs off his concern and wades back into the action landing a blow on the Zombie. Beside him Radoon starts his own attack.
As he closes in the Zombie's claw come perilously close to hitting him again. The daggers flash out, but perhaps all the damage to his shoulders has hendered the old knifefighter, for he only manages to land one blow. At the other side of the party Mingo again slings skiprocks at the undead monster, hitting all three times, but not doing as much damage as she would like. Mingo decides to change tactics. Gnurl begins his strange, arcane chanting again, and soon he crescendoes to a shout, whereupon an Orb of Force three inches in diameter streaks from his left palm toward the Scrag Zombie that he and Anson now face. 
The Orb of Force swells in size immediately upon exiting Gnurl's palm until it is the size of a cantaloupe and then a pumpkin, and then it bursts onto the Scrag Zombie. With a surprising force given the size of the attacker. Featherwind hoots encouragement, but stays on the sidelines. Anson recovers his composure to take the fight to the monster. Anson puts all of his strength into his blows, but only hits once. Hoping that victory against the one facing him is near, Geoffrey will once again raise his hand and point towards the zombie. A ray of divine light once again springs forth from the clerics hand striking the zombie. "Return to nothenless creature of darkness, you can not prevail against the light." The power of his divinely inspired magic drives the final nail in the coffin for this foe and it topples over backward, the impact of the fall shaking the walkway under your feet alarmingly. The final Zombie exhales his frosty breath (5d6=16) over Mig, Marienna, Gnurl, Mingo, and Anson (DC 18 Reflex for half). Geoffrey feels the chill wash over him, but the creature's power doesn't extend that far with force and he takes no harm from it.  


[sblock=Players Keep Out!]
Scrag Zombie 2 Turned
Scrag Zombie 1 no actions for round one, 15 damage cure, 14 damage H'Roosh, 7 Radoon, 19 Geoffrey, 5 H'Roosh, 5 Radoon, 33 Geoffrey
Scrag Zombie 3 7 damage cure, 6 Mingo, turned into a bullfrog and fled
Scrag Zombie 4 15 damage cure, 0 Mingo, 10 Mingo, 33 Gnurl, 13 Anson
[/sblock]

OOC: Your turn again. He's looking pretty battered. 
Attack of Opportunity vs. Radoon (1d20+9=16)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

As the creature before him falls, Geoffrey will scan the area quickly. Seeing the smaller members hard pressed but still fighting, Geoffrey will move towards their foe where he can shield Gnurl and Ming from the brunt of the creatures attacks (I think it will be a 15 foot move) drawing his attacks and then replying with his heavy mace. Connecting with his second attack.

For the DM
[sblock]1d20+11-> [3,11] = (14)
1d20+7-> [16,7] = (23)
1d8+4-> [7,4] = (11)
1d8+4-> [8,4] = (12)  
1d20+11=14, 1d20+7=23, 1d8+4=11, 1d8+4=12 

He needs to make a dc save vs will at 14 or be disrupted[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl made his saving throw against the frost breath! (20,  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1420167) so he takes 8hp damage from it.  Gnurl quickly reaches into his Heward's Handy Haversack and grabs his wand of magic missile:  "Entschuldigung!" and sends five glowing darts of foce speeding unerringly into the Scrag Zombie.  Damage 5d4+5 = 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1420176


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP68/76 AC26) Anson (HP39/63 AC21) Mig (HP19/35 AC19)*

Mig howls in pain as the cold freezes her fur!  Both Anson and Mingo inhale sharply against the cold.  As Geoffrey moves to confront the undead troll, Anson calls out, "Back" to Mig as the two take a 5 foot step back away from the troll.  Mingo reaches out to Anson saying, "May the water cleanse your wounds."  Anson relaxes for a moment as the healing warmth from Mingo's touch spreads through his body.





[sblock=rolls]  Mingo and Anson save, Mig fails.
RSaves again (1d20+11=19, 1d20+6=18, 1d20+7=16) 

Anson and Mig move back 5 feet to E7.  Anson activates his healing belt for 1 charge for 11 points of healing.  healing belt armor 1 charge (2d8=11) 
Mingo spontaneously casts Cure Moderate Wounds (in place of a Spiritual Weapon) on Anson for 13 points of healing.  CMW on Anson (2d8+5=13) 


Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon reaches a hand behind him to grab M.'s hand and gesture his thanks.  He will turn and rather than close and risk more damage to his very torn body, he will launch 2 daggers at the remaining monster's heart.

attack rolls thrown daggers (1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=12)

damage (1d4+4=8)

Radoon will follow his throws with movement toward the monster to see if he may retrieve these daggers before he falls into the water below.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

Seeing that his friends seem to have the remaining zombie well in hand H'Roosh keeps watch on the gates, ensuring that nothing takes them by surprise from that direction.


----------



## Lou

*Anson OOC for Scotley*

OOC:  Scotley:  The rules on AoO are not clear in the d20 SRD.  Anson's 5 foot move is designed to avoid an AoO as he moves out of the threatened square:

"Moving
Moving out of a threatened square usually provokes an attack of opportunity from the threatening opponent. There are two common methods of avoiding such an attack—the 5-foot step and the withdraw action."

from  d20SRD entry on AoO

At another place in the d20 SRD, there is an indication that moving from a threatened square can invoke an AoO, even though the 5 foot step is not an action in itself that invokes an AoO.


----------



## Leif

*5-Foot Step vs. Withdraw*

ooops, Lou, I peeked!  The two ways to leave a threatened sqare without provoking an attack of opportunity are:

1.  THE FIVE-FOOT STEP.  The idea behind the 5-Foot Step is that instead of your full movement allowance, you only move five feet because you're being guarded and cautious and keeping your eyes peeled on the bad guys.  A 5-Foot Step never provokes attack of opportunity, but you can only make one 5-Foot Step per round.  However, you may take a 5-Foot Step before, during, or after your other actions in that round, AS LONG AS you do not use any other form of movement in a round in which you take a 5-Foot Step.  See PH, p. 144.

2.  WITHDRAWING.  Withdrawing from combat is a full-round action.  The advantage that Withdrawing has over the 5-Foot Step is that you can move up to your full allowance (double your speed).  See ph, p. 143.  The disadvantage, as compared to the 5-Foot Step, is that withdrawing is a full round action so you may not perform any other actions in that round.

Clear as mud now?


----------



## Lou

*Anson OOC*

OOC:  The PH seems to be clearer about avoiding the AoO.  The d20 SRD is just not clear on the issue.  Leif, thanks for the discussion.  Your various edits even made the clarification clearer. This situation is the more difficult one of a 10' monster with a 10' reach.  Anson's move of 5 feet still puts him in the monster's reach for next round.  At least Anson will have gotten some healing.  I just wanted to avoid the AoO so Anson wasn't killed before he could be healed.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I got a little carried away with the attacks of opportunity for both H'Roosh and Radoon. They were only moving 5' steps and should not have been vulnerable. Fortunately, H'Roosh's foe was distracted and didn't attack and Radoon's missed. Now the attacks made for longer moves within the 10' area threatened by the Scrag Zombie's reach were correct. Mig and Anson can retreat a 5' step without risking attacks of opportunity. Unfortunately, I can't access the map I posted due to firewall issues. I did it on my laptop which I don't have with me. Here's my concern. The Scrag Zombie's have a reach of 10', so stepping back 5' won't put you out of range. I can't remember exactly where Anson and Mig are. Geffrey's move will provoke an attack of opportunity, but everyone else gets to act before him since his action doesnt' really come until the top of next round. With luck you'll finish the Zombie off before I have to decide who it will attack this time.


----------



## Scotley

Anson calls out, "Back" to Mig and she falls back. Marienna raises her crossbow (1d20+6=13) and fires, but the shot goes wide of the mark. Featherwind continues to circle watching for additional foes. H'Roosh also puts his attention on watching. He focuses on the gate. Radoon hurls a pair of daggers and one sinks into the creature's chest, but fails to hit the heart by a hair's breadth. (Radoon will be able to recover 4 of his thrown daggers after the battle.) Mingo prepares to cast her spell, but waits until Anson is within reach. Gnurl quickly reaches into his Heward's Handy Haversack and grabs his wand of magic missile: "Entschuldigung!" and sends five glowing darts of force speeding unerringly into the Scrag Zombie. Anson falls back and calls upon magic from his belt for healing as Mingo reaches out to Anson saying, "May the water cleanse your wounds." Anson relaxes for a moment as the healing warmth from Mingo's touch spreads through his body. As the creature before him falls, Geoffrey will scan the area quickly. Seeing the smaller members hard pressed but still fighting, Geoffrey will move towards their foe where he can shield Gnurl and Ming from the brunt of the creature's attack (1d20+14=32)   he feels the icy sting of claws and frost (1d6+8+1d6=15) then replies with his heavy mace.  Connecting with his second attack; the mace flares with divine might, but the creature is already going down, it drops to its knees and the knuckles and claws of rattle on the planks as its long arms reach the ground. He topples over on his face at Geoffrey's feet. The Captain of the Radiant Sun's reputation as an undead fighter seems well earned. Marienna lets her crossbow fall to hang from a shoulder strap and raises her staff of curing and moves to examine the wounded. 


[sblock=Players Keep Out!]
Scrag Zombie 2 Turned
Scrag Zombie 1 no actions for round one, 15 damage cure, 14 damage H'Roosh, 7 Radoon, 19 Geoffrey, 5 H'Roosh, 5 Radoon, 33 Geoffrey Down!
Scrag Zombie 3 7 damage cure, 6 Mingo, turned into a bullfrog and fled
Scrag Zombie 4 15 damage cure, 0 Mingo, 10 Mingo, 33 Gnurl, 13 Anson, 8 Radoon, 18 Gnurl, 12 Geoffrey Down!
[/sblock]

OOC: Spot checks please Featherwind, H'Roosh and Radoon. Please post your hit points, total and current, if you want healing.

Will Save (1d20+6=26)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Battered, Bruised Gnome Wizard*

"Is it really over?  Did we win?" mutters Gnurl.  He then takes his place in line for Marienna's healing attention, allowing the others to go ahead of him.


[sblock=OOC FYI]Lou, I'm glad that my revisions to my previous comment began to sorta maybe make a little sense.  When I read what I first wrote, it didn't make any sense to me, either, so I thought I'd try to explain better.  But I still think that first recourse should probably always be to the actual books, not SRD, when there is a real rules question that needs to be resolved accurately.


Furthermore, I thik Anson would have been best served by WITHDRAWING FROM COMBAT instead of making a 5-foot step.  As you accurately observed, the 5-foot step would not get him out of the troll's reach, but by Withdrawing from combat, he could move up to his full allowance without provoking attacks of opportunity.  He just wouldn't have been able to attack in the round when he withdrew, but one or two lost attacks is a small price to pay for staying alive.[/sblock]

Gnurl only has 27 hit points left out of his total of 70  HELLLP MARIENNA, PLEASE?

Featherwind's Spot Check 1d20+6=12 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1424303

"Did anybody keep and eye on where that turned zombie went?  We sure don't want it coming back on us!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"These were most foul, gentlemen, I fear our labor may be more intense than we even anticipated" Geoffrey comments.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP39/63 AC21) Mig (HP19/35 AC19)*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC FYI]Lou, I'm glad that my revisions to my previous comment began to sorta maybe make a little sense.  When I read what I first wrote, it didn't make any sense to me, either, so I thought I'd try to explain better.  But I still think that first recourse should probably always be to the actual books, not SRD, when there is a real rules question that needs to be resolved accurately.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I thik Anson would have been best served by WITHDRAWING FROM COMBAT instead of making a 5-foot step.  As you accurately observed, the 5-foot step would not get him out of the troll's reach, but by Withdrawing from combat, he could move up to his full allowance without provoking attacks of opportunity.  He just wouldn't have been able to attack in the round when he withdrew, but one or two lost attacks is a small price to pay for staying alive.[/sblock]
> 
> "Did anybody keep and eye on where that turned zombie went?  We sure don't want it coming back on us!" _mutters Gnurl._




Anson stops to rub Mig's fur to warm her up.  Anson asks Marienna, "Do you heal animals, too?"  Mig and I are both wounded.  

Mingo, standing to the side, pulls out a small wand and points it at herself, mumbling something about purifying water.  After a short time, she looks around, assessing the situation, as Marienna heals the wounded.


[sblock=OOC FYI]I wanted Anson to get some healing, but I also wanted him to make a full attack next round, if necessary.  A 5-foot step was all that was needed to reach Mingo for a healing spell.  I hated to leave Gnurl in front of the monster, but Geoffrey's advance gave Anson, Mingo, and Gnurl the cover needed.  Plus, if Anson withdrew, to get back into combat, Anson would have given the monster an additional AoO due to its long reach, for passing through the second 5 foot block to get to attack range.[/sblock]

[sblock=wand, spells, equipment]Mingo expends 2 charges from her Wand of CLW on herself:
CLW from wand (1d8+1=2)
CLW from wand (1d8+1=7) 

50-2=48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor:  Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC FYI]Anson wanted  to get some, but I also wanted him, if necessary.  A 5-foot step was all that was needed to reach Mingo for a healing spell.  I hated to leave Gnurl in front of the monster, but Geoffrey's advance gave Anson, Mingo, and Gnurl the cover needed.  Plus, if Anson withdrew, to get back into combat, Anson would have given the monster an additional AoO due to its long reach, for passing through the second 5 foot block to get to attack range.[/sblock]



Gnurl clears his throat, waves his hands side-to-side in a dismissive gesture and says, "Anson, Mingo, no, no, NO.  Listen, you both worry too much.  I knew the risks when I signed on with this bunch of yahoos.  Hell, the fact that I'm still alive after so long means that I've been cheating death blind for what? Months now!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Anson calls out, "Back" to Mig and she falls back. Marienna raises her crossbow (1d20+6=13) and fires, but the shot goes wide of the mark. Featherwind continues to circle watching for additional foes. H'Roosh also puts his attention on watching. He focuses on the gate. Radoon hurls a pair of daggers and one sinks into the creature's chest, but fails to hit the heart by a hair's breadth. (Radoon will be able to recover 4 of his thrown daggers after the battle.) Mingo prepares to cast her spell, but waits until Anson is within reach. Gnurl quickly reaches into his Heward's Handy Haversack and grabs his wand of magic missile: "Entschuldigung!" and sends five glowing darts of force speeding unerringly into the Scrag Zombie. Anson falls back and calls upon magic from his belt for healing as Mingo reaches out to Anson saying, "May the water cleanse your wounds." Anson relaxes for a moment as the healing warmth from Mingo's touch spreads through his body. As the creature before him falls, Geoffrey will scan the area quickly. Seeing the smaller members hard pressed but still fighting, Geoffrey will move towards their foe where he can shield Gnurl and Ming from the brunt of the creature's attack (1d20+14=32)   he feels the icy sting of claws and frost (1d6+8+1d6=15) then replies with his heavy mace.  Connecting with his second attack; the mace flares with divine might, but the creature is already going down, it drops to its knees and the knuckles and claws of rattle on the planks as its long arms reach the ground. He topples over on his face at Geoffrey's feet. The Captain of the Radiant Sun's reputation as an undead fighter seems well earned. Marienna lets her crossbow fall to hang from a shoulder strap and raises her staff of curing and moves to examine the wounded.
> 
> 
> [sblock=Players Keep Out!]
> Scrag Zombie 2 Turned
> Scrag Zombie 1 no actions for round one, 15 damage cure, 14 damage H'Roosh, 7 Radoon, 19 Geoffrey, 5 H'Roosh, 5 Radoon, 33 Geoffrey Down!
> Scrag Zombie 3 7 damage cure, 6 Mingo, turned into a bullfrog and fled
> Scrag Zombie 4 15 damage cure, 0 Mingo, 10 Mingo, 33 Gnurl, 13 Anson, 8 Radoon, 18 Gnurl, 12 Geoffrey Down!
> [/sblock]
> 
> OOC: Spot checks please Featherwind, H'Roosh and Radoon. Please post your hit points, total and current, if you want healing.
> 
> Will Save (1d20+6=26)




What is the will save for?

spot check (1d20+5=19)

Radoon will go retrieve his daggers, he threw a total of 6, two were +1s, you said I could retreive 4, would two be the +1's?

Radoon is at 47 of 56 HP, he'd like another heal but can wait, Gnurl needs it more.

By the way, how did Gnurl get so many HP's?  I thought we were taking 75% of the max?


----------



## Scotley

Marienna starts with a cure for the Gnome and make her way through the group. As the cures are dispensed you note that the strange ship is moving away at speed now and the wall is starting to close. The wall, the last wisps of fog and smoke from the swivel guns make it difficult to see how the Rumpled Bedsheet and the Radiant Sun are doing, but the noisy and the fact that no troops have come out to face you suggests that they are providing a distraction. 

OOC: Cures for Gnurl, Mig, Anson, and Radoon respectively (2d8+8=23, 2d8+8=21, 2d8+8=14, 2d8+8=16)  Anybody else? Anybody need a second dose? Still waiting on spot checks from Radoon and H'Roosh.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna starts with a cure for the Gnome and make her way through the group. As the cures are dispensed you note that the strange ship is moving away at speed now and the wall is starting to close. The wall, the last wisps of fog and smoke from the swivel guns make it difficult to see how the Rumpled Bedsheet and the Radiant Sun are doing, but the noisy and the fact that no troops have come out to face you suggests that they are providing a distraction.
> 
> OOC: Cures for Gnurl, Mig, Anson, and Radoon respectively (2d8+8=23, 2d8+8=21, 2d8+8=14, 2d8+8=16)  Anybody else? Anybody need a second dose? Still waiting on spot checks from Radoon and H'Roosh.




see below


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Thank you, my dear, sweet Marienna!  But, actually, if you have more curing to go around, I'm still hurt by an amount sufficient to put most wizards in their graves."

ooc:  Gnurl is still down 20


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Spot Check/HP]1d20+12=15

Freakin' IC - Good thing I have a decent bonus for Spot (still prob'ly not enough, though).

H'Roosh is at 60 of 65 HP - He's OK for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP62/63 AC21) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo will move skiprocks to her pockets from her pack as the group gets healed.  Seeing that Anson is still slightly injured, Mingo pulls her wand out and mumbles again about healing waters.  "That should hold you for now."

Mingo turns to Gnurl smiling, "You are very brave to stand toe-to-toe with such evil.  Do not scold Anson for being concerned about you.  It is hard on a warrior to fall back from a fight and leave another in harm's way."

Anson will again kneel next to Mig and rub her fur.  "Next time, let's go on the offense faster," he tells her.  

[sblock=OOC]CLW from wand for Anson (1d8+1=9)

48-1=47 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo turns to Gnurl smiling, "You are very brave to stand toe-to-toe with such evil.  Do not scold Anson for being concerned about you.  It is hard on a warrior to fall back from a fight and leave another in harm's way."



"Miss Mingo, I did not mean to scold, I was trying (feebly) to make a joke.  However, if you have any more healing that I could impose upon you for, I would be your most grateful Gnome," says Gnurl to the halfling priestess.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Hearing Gnurl's request, Geoffrey will reach into his pouch and hand the gnome a potion of cure moderate wounds and one of cure light wounds "Use these if need be, it may be that the Priestess's cures will be more helpful in fighting the undead"  he says.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Miss Mingo, I did not mean to scold, I was trying (feebly) to make a joke.  However, if you have any more healing that I could impose upon you for, I would be your most grateful Gnome," says Gnurl to the halfling priestess.




"In the midst of battle, efficiency in our healing is most important.  I will take care of your remaining wounds so Marienna can conserve her powers."  Mingo will pull out her wand again and mumble about the healing powers of water.

Edit:  "I have not been using this wand in battle.  If we encounter more zombies, I may need to."

[sblock=17 HP healing for Gnurl]
Mingo's Wand of CLW
Wand CLW for Gnurl (1d8+1=2) 
Wand CLW for Gnurl (1d8+1=8) 
Wand CLW for Gnurl (1d8+1=7) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

"Thank you, Captain Geoffrey!  Lady Mingo seems to have just helped me back to a most reasonable level again.  Anyway, I really must insist that you take these back, sir," Gnurl says to Geoffrey with a sly wink.   And turning to Mingo, "That hit the spot, Dear Lady! Thank you, thank you, thank you."  OOC:  Todd, you really want to take those potions back.  But thanks, anyway!

OOC:  Remember back in the good old days when zombies were for first level characters to kill?  *sigh* How I miss those times!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Taking the bottles back from Gnurl, Geoffrey will indicate by motion that anyone who wishes may have one or both. If no one takes them he will place them back into his pouch.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Captain, you are most generous...unfortunately I am all too sure you will shortly have an opportunity to use them on at least one of us.  Can you get word to the ships again that their ship is making a break for it?  Can they come round and cut it off?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Addressing Radoon, Geoffrey will say "Yes i can get word to the ships but do we suspend the hunt here and join them in the chase or do we continue here allowing them to track and attack the ship"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Addressing Radoon, Geoffrey will say "Yes i can get word to the ships but do we suspend the hunt here and join them in the chase or do we continue here allowing them to track and attack the ship"



"All of our intelligence has led us to believe that Allois is here, so unless we surmise that the lad was aboard that ship that just pulled out of harbor, then I propose that we continue here.  Have we any way to know where Allois is right now?", says Gnurl, who feels MUCH better thanks to our three top-notch priesty tpes!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "All of our intelligence has led us to believe that Allois is here, so unless we surmise that the lad was aboard that ship that just pulled out of harbor, then I propose that we continue here.  Have we any way to know where Allois is right now?", says Gnurl, who feels MUCH better thanks to our three top-notch priesty tpes!




"I agree with Gnurl, I think we should proceed with our search here.  If our ships can overtake the one trying to leave, maybe they can search that ship for us." With this Radoon with lead the party to the gate.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co.*

As Radoon moves the group towards the gate, Anson switches to his bow, nocking an arrow.  Mingo has her warsling ready with a skiprock.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

The decison having been made, Geoffrey will pause briefly before joing the rest of the party in it's approach to the gate.

For the DM
[sblock]Nathan, a ship is trying to break free under cover of the fog, signal the bedsheet and make a decision as to which one or both will give pursuite. It may contain some pretty significant undead or spell casters so be careful, ranged attacks and or holy fire may be best in dealing with it....that is the messeage Geoffrey will send[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl also falls into his accustomed place in the marching order, one hand on his Wand of magic missile, and one hand on his morning star.  "Let's Go, Baby!  Let's get Allois Jr.!"


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> What is the will save for?
> 
> spot check (1d20+5=19)
> 
> Radoon will go retrieve his daggers, he threw a total of 6, two were +1s, you said I could retreive 4, would two be the +1's?
> 
> Radoon is at 47 of 56 HP, he'd like another heal but can wait, Gnurl needs it more.
> 
> By the way, how did Gnurl get so many HP's?  I thought we were taking 75% of the max?




OOC: What the heck, you'll need them later, Radoon finds both +1 daggers. 

The will save was the bad guys successful attempt to resist being disrupted by Geoffrey's mace. That will be important because...


----------



## mleibrock

*you are correct, sir*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: What the heck, you'll need them later, Radoon finds both +1 daggers.
> 
> The will save was the bad guys successful attempt to resist being disrupted by Geoffrey's mace. That will be important because...




OCC - yes, if IC keeps giving me those low rolls, I have a feeling Radoon will not be with the party much longer.


----------



## Scotley

As Radoon bends over the last of the Scrag Zombies to fall he notices that the Necromecanical Heart is still beating. More importantly, the creatures eyes and claws fly open. H'Roosh is not so lucky. He doesn't see the Zombie beside him start to rouse. A claw flash (1d20+10=29) out to clamp deep into H'Roosh's leg (1d6+8+1d6=13). Both Zombies scrabble back and rise. 

OOC: Initiative everyone. If you beat a 10 you can act. The Zombie got a surprise shot at H'Roosh. The party ain't over yet. Intiative (1d20+2=10) The Zombies are 5' behind Radoon who is now at the rear of the party and 5' in front of H'Roosh who is at the front of the party. Everyone else is in the middle.


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> As Radoon bends over the last of the Scrag Zombies to fall he notices that the Necromecanical Heart is still beating. More importantly, the creatures eyes and claws fly open. H'Roosh is not so lucky. He doesn't see the Zombie beside him start to rouse. A claw flash (1d20+10=29) out to clamp deep into H'Roosh's leg (1d6+8+1d6=13). Both Zombies scrabble back and rise.
> 
> OOC: Initiative everyone. If you beat a 10 you can act. The Zombie got a surprise shot at H'Roosh. The party ain't over yet. Intiative (1d20+2=10) The Zombies are 5' behind Radoon who is now at the rear of the party and 5' in front of H'Roosh who is at the front of the party. Everyone else is in the middle.




initiative (1d20+3=20)

If the zombie is still down, Radoon will take the two daggers he just pulled out and attack 4 times right at the heart trying to remove the heart from this hideous creature.  The first being a dirty fighting move.

to hit - primary attack (1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=30)

crit check (1d20+10=17)

secondary attacks (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=20)

damage rolls (1d4+4=5, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=7)

dirty fighting damage roll (1d4=2)


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP62/63 AC21) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As Radoon bends over the last of the Scrag Zombies to fall he notices that the Necromecanical Heart is still beating. More importantly, the creatures eyes and claws fly open. H'Roosh is not so lucky. He doesn't see the Zombie beside him start to rouse. A claw flash (1d20+10=29) out to clamp deep into H'Roosh's leg (1d6+8+1d6=13). Both Zombies scrabble back and rise.
> 
> OOC: Initiative everyone. If you beat a 10 you can act. The Zombie got a surprise shot at H'Roosh. The party ain't over yet. Intiative (1d20+2=10) The Zombies are 5' behind Radoon who is now at the rear of the party and 5' in front of H'Roosh who is at the front of the party. Everyone else is in the middle.




Mig barks an alarm as the Zombie Troll bites H'Roosh.  Anson is so surprised that he fumbles his arrow and decides to switch to his swords and move to help H'Roosh in front, stopping just inside the monster's reach.  Mingo reacts quickly and sends three skiprocks at the Zombie Troll in front of Radoon.  Two strike the monster but flick off its hide for no damage!


OOC:  I hate trolls! of ALL kinds!

[sblock=rolls]Mig 22; Mingo 21; Anson 2
init Mingo/Anson/Mig (1d20+4=21, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+3=22) 

Mingo's attacks:  17; 20; 26 (2 hits)  Mingo v. SZ(Radoon) (1d20+12=17, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+7=26) 

Damage:  0 + 0 = 0 damage v TZ(Radoon) (1d6+4-5=0, 1d6+4-5=0) 

Anson will move inside the Troll Zombie's reach, but 10 feet away.  So the SZ can choose to attack but no AoO this round.  Next round, Anson will make the 5 foot step and then a full attack (using Power Attack 2).  Mig will aid Anson on his attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Communicating with the ship, Geoffrey is slow to respond to the trolls.

1d20+4-> [3,4] = (7) initative


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=For GM]I find it somewhat ironic (and somewhat less than logical) that the one party member who was watching - and not talking/healing/waving wands around/etc. - is the one who was surprised by the zombie attack.[/sblock]

H'Roosh, temporarily overwhelmed by the pain and surprise of the troll's attack, cannot move himself to action.

[sblock=Initiative](1d20+4=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Initiative = 6  Y-A-A-A-W-W-W-W-W-N!  When Gnurl wakes up, he will fire his wand of magic missile at whichever zombie is the most active and belligerant.

"Entschuldigung!" cries Gnurl, sending 5 glowing darts of force speeding with deadly accuracy into the zombie.

damage=15  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1427169


----------



## Scotley

Mig barks an alarm as the Zombie Troll claws H'Roosh. Anson is so surprised that he fumbles his arrow and decides to switch to his swords and move to help H'Roosh in front, stopping just inside the monster's reach. Mingo reacts quickly and sends three skiprocks at the Zombie Troll in front of Radoon. Two strike the monster but flick off its hide for no damage!

Radoon quickly recovers from the shock of seeing the Undead water troll back in action. He dispatches it again with an impressive flurry of blade work. This time he realizes that merely wounding it into inaction will not destroy it. The Necromecanical Heart still beats with a dark coldness.

The terrible Scrag Zombie attacks (1d20+14=21, 1d20+14=33, 1d20+9=27). Both sets of claws strike (claws and frost (1d6+8+1d6=18, 1d6+8+1d6=15)) and then rend (2d6+8=14) the monk. It's teeth (1d6+8=10) instead find Anson.

OOC: The rest of you may act now.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, you said Radoon dispatched it again, but the heart is still beating?  Radoon wants to remove the heart from the body, maybe I was not clear in my last post.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, you said Radoon dispatched it again, but the heart is still beating?  Radoon wants to remove the heart from the body, maybe I was not clear in my last post.




OOC: You can do that now that he isn't moving. Note that the heart is impossibly cold and touching it will damage Radoon.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

very interesting, but I guess he would not know that until he touched it unless it is frosted over or something would clue him in.  can he cut the veins and arteries and stick it with a dagger to lift it out?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Come here Radoon, let me try this and see if this helps."
Gnurl casts _resistance_ on Radoon to see if that makes him less susceptible to the cold.  Gnurl is staying with him, however, and will not let him do damage to himself if it doesn't seem to be helping that much.

OOC:  I've got another idea if this doesn't work


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

H'Roosh drops to the deck, unconscious.  This is gettin' old.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Quickly recovering, Geoffrey lashes out at the recovering foe.

For the Dm
[sblock]1d20+11-> [18,11] = (29)
1d20+7-> [18,7] = (25)
2d4+4-> [2,2,4] = (8)
2d4+4-> [3,1,4] = (8)

Two saves please or be fried [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> very interesting, but I guess he would not know that until he touched it unless it is frosted over or something would clue him in.  can he cut the veins and arteries and stick it with a dagger to lift it out?




OOC: He can feel the cold at some distance. However, maybe with Gnurl's boost and using his daggers he'll be okay.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"If we can get both "hearts" removed from the Scrag Zombies, and put them beside each other, I'll use my scroll of _Remove Curse_ and hopefully that will put an end to this horror."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Save your scroll Master Gnurl, there is a much simpler method of dealing with such as these" Geoffrey will then reach into his pouch and produce two flasks of alchemical fire and hand them to the gnome. "Fire is very effective in puryfing the bodies"


----------



## Scotley

Geoffrey charges in giving the enemy an opening to attack (1d20+14=29) him. The icy claws rip (1d6+8+1d6=18) into the priest's flesh, but it proves to be the fell creature's final act in this world. The first blow of the mace smashes into the Zombie's chest and flares with divine power. From the wound sight the creature begins to disentegrate into golden sparks that shower down and fizzile out. The second blow strikes only empty air where the Zombie had been. Anson steps up to attack, but the foe is gone. Marienna, healing staff still in hand leaps to the aid of the fallen Monk. Her hand glows as she touches (3d8+12=31) his chest. His eyes open and he groans. 

At the other fallen Zombie Radoon's surgery proves effective and soon he has the black icy heart impaled on a dagger. It ceased to beat, but Radoon takes a minor wound (1hp) from the cold. 


OOC: How about Spot checks and Actions for all? Sorry I didn't give Lou a chance, but I figured there was no reason to prolong the battle when I have some many other foes waiting on the other side of the wall.   

Will Saves (1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=14)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Spot check: 2 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1427355


Gnurl is busy looking for a place to wash his hands.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20+12=29

Oh, sure, _now_ he sees it comin'!   [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+5=17)

Action?  I guess, I'm trying to figure out what to do with this heart, he does feel very powerful with it though...


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh finds when he awakens that he is looking at the departing ship. It is a big ship, but seems to be made entirely of ice. The sails seem to be a frosty web of some sort. He has been at sea long enough to know that the ship moving unnaturally fast and not on a course with the wind. The lines are tended by men in tattered sailor's clothes, but when not actually doing anything they stand unusually still. Their skin is unnaturally smooth and pale. 

Radoon, does a double take. Except for its unusual construction that ship could be twin of the Lorrainna Fare or her sister ship the Daughter of Cambre.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"That ship is big, and seems to be made of ice, with ice webbing for sails. It's moving fast, and against the wind. There's something odd about the crew as well - they're smooth and pale, and don't move at all unless actually performing duties."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Taking a bottle from his pouch and drinking it, Geoffrey will also hand Ho'Roosh a bottle. "Here this will help, the taste is terrible of course but it will help". Studying the ship briefly, Geoffrey says "I would wager Master Alois has either been left behind or killed. That ship serves a darker puropose I think and they are thru with him. More than likely they have left him behind with just enough force to slow us while they make their escape. Do we still proceed on to find him or to we stop that floating abonomation."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Thank you, Captain.  Allois is our mission - my opinion is that we rescue him first, then set our sights on the floating icicle.  Something tells me that ship and its crew and master are things best taken by the sea to the crushing depths."

[sblock=OOC]What was the potion?[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo turns to Geoffrey and suggests, "Cannot you just hit the heart with your mace?"  

Anson sheathes his swords and pulls out a small wand from his belt pouch.  Waiting for Mingo and Geoffrey to finish their conversation, Anson taps Mingo on the shoulder and asks, "Remind me again how to use this thing?  I'm still new to spells."  Mingo grins at Anson, "Just recite the command phrase and touch the person to be healed.  'Xoinks' wasn't it?"  Anson says, "Xoinks" at himself twice.

Overhearing the others, Mingo and Anson then turn to the compound, looking for targets, as the group appears preparing to move into the compound to find Allois.

[sblock=Spot Checks and healing for Anson] Mingo 18; Anson 20; Mig 24
spot checks Mingo/Anson/Mig (1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=20, 1d20+5=24) 

 11 points, all cured
CLW wand for Anson (1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=5) 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"I would like to end this all once and for all and do not think we have to choose the ship or the barge.  I believe our combined crews can keep the ship here long enough for us to search the barge and if Allois is not found, then the ship.  H'Roosh is right Allois is our mission and we have a great opportunity here to find him."

To Geoffrey, "I hope Allois is still alive but have my doubts as well, but let's keep the belief he is alive."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Then let us be off then and find him and trust our Lt's though my heart tells me they are overmatched in their endeavor. The main defense/offense of both ships esides here on the docks with us."

OCC: Sorry, Cure moderate wounds......Geoffrey also downs his for 18 points.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Then let us be about the actual earning of the payment that we have already received from our Great Benefactor, Captain Marin!  Lead on into the rotting bowels of this putrid, death-laden contraption!"


----------



## Scotley

The party sets off in the same order. You can see the smoke as the Rumpled Bedsheet fires her little guns at the much bigger ice ship. Approaching the gate you see no defenders. The sound of battle across the compound can be heard, but the stuctures on the dock obstruct your view. The breach in the gates is only big enough for one. From 10' out you see no foes. 

[sblock=Geoffrey and Mingo]You sense that you are entering unhallowed ground as you approach the gate.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  incidentally, how much longer will Gnurl's _shield_ spell last?  It was good for 9 minutes when first cast.....


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

To Geoffry, "I don't think I've ever actually felt evil before.  Could you bless this gate?  Would it help prevent anyone from leaving?"

Radoon will lead the party in, he will enter first.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  incidentally, how much longer will Gnurl's _shield_ spell last?  It was good for 9 minutes when first cast.....




Given the pauses for healing and the fight I'd put him at 6 and half minutes remaining.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, 6.5 minutes of shield left!*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Given the pauses for healing and the fight I'd put him at 6 and half minutes remaining.



In that case, Gnurl swaggers through the gate like a 3'4" tall John Wayne.

"That's right, Oogy Boogys, we bad!  Come get you some!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Gentlemen, we are entering unhallowed ground, the undead are sure to be greatly strenghed wheras the abilities of Mistress Ming and myslef lessened. There was or still is great evil here." As they walk thru the  portal Gefforey says "No master Radoon, a simple blessing while always encourgaing to the soul will have no effect on this ground, when this is over, the compound will have to be fired in order to cleanse it. Though if it will make you feel better then "May the blessing of the Church and Song guide you in your path and shield you from evil"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse, Water Halfling at Play*

When Radoon moves the party to the wall to enter, Mingo moves forward next to the opening:

"Gentlemen, once we enter this unholy place, we must not stand around but take the fight to the enemy," insists Mingo.

As the party stops at the gap in the wall to squeeze through, as H'Roosh moves into the gap, Mingo touches him saying, "May your body destroy this evil."

[sblock=spell cast]Magic Weapon gives the monk +1 to hit and +1 to all damage rolls for his unarmed attacks for the next 5 minutes[/sblock]

As Anson moves to the opening, Mingo pulls out a sprinkling of silver and makes a circle around him saying, "May you be protected from all evil."

[sblock=spell cast]Protection from Evil +2 deflection AC; +2 to all saves for 5 minutes[/sblock]

Mingo then moves to her place in line.

OOC:  Was that a _Bless _ spell from Geoffrey?

[sblock=Spells and Charges remaining]
Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Sorry, Cure moderate wounds......




How much does that cure, again?  Too lazy to look it up - or maybe still woozy from being rended unconscious.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

OCC: No it was not a spell, just a simple blessing used by the church.

OCC: 3d6+2 H'roosh


----------



## Scotley

The party moves forward in haste. Radoon is first through the breach blasted in the gates by Gnurl. 

OOC: Spot checks for all please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

1d20+6-> [14,6] = (20)
spot


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

OOC: Spot checks:  Anson 22, Mingo 19, Mig 18

_Anson has his swords drawn as he enters the gap in the wall._

[sblock=Spells in Effect & Spells/Charges remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (5 min)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl's spot:  16 (19 if shadowy/darkened)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1431819

Featerwind's spot:  17 (19 if shadowy/darkened)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1431824


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+5=13)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Cure/Spot]Cure Moderate Wounds Potion (3d6+2=13)

Spot Check (1d20+12=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry gang. I really wanted to get a post up last night, but I didn't make it. 

Anson's sharp eyes note a swirl in the water just off the drydock in front of the party and he's pretty sure that he saw some claws like those of the Scrags you just fought break the surface for an instant. 

Despite the interviening boat, Geoffrey sees a man in furs standing on the water appearantly held up by some magic directing a group of undead sharks in closing up the wall where the ship departed. 

The rest of you spot a party of undead shambling forward at the direction of two men. They are coming up between the two brokendown ships. From your current vantage point you can't see either of the ships, but from the sounds you know both are engaged. 

OOC: Initiative and actions. The men and undead coming forward obviously see you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

If you can take the men, I shall deal with the undead" Geoffrey says.

1d20+4-> [5,4] = (9)   Initative
1d20+4-> [16,4] = (20) Turning up to 12 hd monsters
4d6+12-> [4,1,1,6,12] = (24) Turning up to 24 hd

Initative/turning/hitdice


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl moves up to the corner of the Lorainna Fare and releases a lightning bolt upon the undead marching toward us and their two living companions.  The bolt is directed so that it will hit undead numbers 1,6,7,and 8, and hopefully also hit man #1 and man #2.

Lightning Bolt damage:  38!! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433710


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Anson says, "Zombie Troll coming from the water to the left.  Step back gentlemen.  Master Radoon, H'Roosh?  You with me?  Mig, aid attack."  Anson stands his ground to meet the monster as it lands.  Mig prances to aid her master's attack.

Mingo glances left as Anson speaks, then will take a 5-foot step to her right and fires skiprocks at the two men approaching.  Two hit Man 1 leaving frosty welts, and one skips on to hit Man 2.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative Rolls: Mingo 22; Mig 19; Anson 11  init Mingo/Anson/Mig (1d20+4=22, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+3=19)

Anson awaits the Zombie Troll's move to take an AoO as it closes.  Mig is aiding Anson's attack for +2  Mig aid attack (1d20+6=15)
Anson will use Power Attack 2 (-2 cancels Mig's +2, and all attacks at +2 damage)

Mingo's attacks: 21, 20, 7  HWS/SR v. Man 1 (1d20+10-1=21, 1d20+10-1=20, 1d20+5-1=7) 

I took the -2 for distance.  I count 14 squares, 70 ft, to Man 1.  Warsing has 50' increments.  But I forgot to subtract the +1 Point Blank Shot, so the numbers are as shown

Two likely hits:  16+12=28-2=26 unless immune to cold, then -12=14  hits Man 1 (1d6+4+1d6=16=15, 1d6+4+1d6=12) 

Also forgot to subtract the +1 damage.

Skip attacks on Man 2:  22, 12 skip on Man 2 (1d20+8-1=22, 1d20+8-1=12) 

One likely hit:  15 unless immune to cold then 9 skip hit (1d6+4+1d6=16-1=15) 


Ohhhh!  I so wanted a critical!  But I got straight 6s on all cold attacks.  Are they good?

[sblock=Spells in Effect & Spells/Charges remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (49 rounds)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh steps up to D13 and prepares to meet another Scrag in combat.  "Move to flank it, Radoon!"

[sblock=Initiative]1d20+4=22[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> H'Roosh steps up to D13 and prepares to meet another Scrag in combat.  "Move to flank it, Radoon!"
> 
> [sblock=Initiative]1d20+4=22[/sblock]




initiative (1d20+3=7)

Radoon will move to E13 and then to f13 and end his movement in G13.  Hopefully this will force the creature to attack one or the other of us.


----------



## Scotley

Initiative

H'Roosh 22
Mingo 22
Wizard 21
Mig 19
Shamans 18
Scrag Zombie 15
Anson 11
Gnurl 10
Geoffrey 9
Undead 8
Radoon 7


OOC: Spellcraft Check (1d20+18=38) 

Marienna's Initiative (1d20+2=17) 

Initiative (1d20+6=21)
Initiative (1d20+1=18) 
initiative (1d20+2=15)

OOC: I need an initiative from Gnurl to continue!


----------



## Leif

Gnurl's initiaitive = 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1436375


----------



## Scotley

Okay, gang, trying hard to get a post done today. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh steps up to the edge and prepares to meet another Scrag in combat. "Move to flank it, Radoon!"

Mingo puts her sling to use and the a pair rocks strike one of the shamans. Her skill causes one of the rocks to bounce off the first man and strike the other. Causing both men to curse in a thick northern accent as they urge their undead charges forward. 

The man walking on the water with the sharks moves and commands a pair of the sharks toward the drydock while the other two continue to pull the wall sections back together. The man seems to be waiting for something. 

Mig looks to Anson for a command. 

Both men at the rear of the party of undead begin casting spells. Suddenly there are 6 men moving about behind the undead. One of them points first a Mingo and then at Geoffrey. Three firey rays (1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=22) lance out with one striking Mingo and one Geoffrey while the third ray scortchs the battered gate. (damage (4d6=17, 4d6=9) repectively)

The Scrag Zombie remains out of sight under the water leaving Anson to consider his action.

Gnurl moves up to the corner of the Lorainna Fare and releases a lightning bolt upon the undead marching toward us and their two living companions. The bolt begins to appear and then the magic just sort of unravels and fades with no effect on the targets. (Spellcraft check?) 

Geoffrey's divine power sends half the undead retreating, but the other half continue forward at the behest of the human masters who follow. 


As Radoon makes his way forward and along the edge of the drydock two powerful hands rise up from the water and grab at Radoon and H'Roosh. The huge claws wrap around each man's ankle and begin to pull them toward the water. (Roll to resist trip attacks gentlemen.)

OOC: Please let me resolve the spellcraft check and trip attacks before we go on to the next round.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Puzzled by the sputtering of his spell, Gnurl tries to understand what just happened to him (Spellcraft check 33 for enchantment/necromancy, 42 for illusion, and  38 for all other schools http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1438114 ).

Depending upon the result of his spellcraft check, his conditional action will be to cast _Scorching Ray _ at the two nearest undead.  Ranged touch = 8.  I won't even bother to roll damage for that!  Desperate, and astonished at the failure of his second spell, Gnurl brandishes his morning star at the undead and prepares to defend his little self.  (Gnurl can't also use the Total Defense action this round, or he would, believe me!)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Fine time to roll a 20, at least I think I wanted low right?

trip attack check (1d20=20)


----------



## Lou

*Ooc*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Mingo puts her sling to use and the a pair rocks strike one of the shamans. Her skill causes one of the rocks to bounce off the first man and strike the other. Causing both men to curse in a thick northern accent as they urge their undead charges forward.
> 
> Both men at the rear of the party of undead begin casting spells. Suddenly there are 6 men moving about behind the undead. One of them points first a Mingo and then at Geoffrey. Three firey rays (1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=22) lance out with one striking Mingo and one Geoffrey while the third ray scortchs the battered gate. (damage (4d6=17, 4d6=9) repectively)




OOC:  Scotley, email me if necessary, but how did those gyus get off spells after taking that much damage in that round?  Also, is the ray damage fire or magic?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Fire damage. I'll get an email out later.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Gnurl slaps his forehead. Somebody counterspelled me! There is another caster who knows lightening bolt nearby.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Trip Resist]Dex Check (1d20+4=15)

Scott - Does Improved Trip give a bonus to resist being tripped?  Also, I'm assuming the Scrag has that feat, or we'd get an Attack of Opportunity . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Fine time to roll a 20, at least I think I wanted low right?
> 
> trip attack check (1d20=20)




Nope, 20 is good.

You can roll one attack as an attack of opportunity at your best bonus. You don't have to subtract 2 for two-weapon fighting since you are only taking one swing.

Mowgli, you can take an AOO as well. Anson is too far away.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Nope, 20 is good.
> 
> You can roll one attack as an attack of opportunity at your best bonus. You don't have to subtract 2 for two-weapon fighting since you are only taking one swing.
> 
> Mowgli, you can take an AOO as well. Anson is too far away.




attack of opportunity (1d20+11=22)
w/ dirty fighting move

damage (1d4+4=5)
dirty fighting move (1d4=2)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh feels the slimy hand grasping his ankle and quickly drops to a knee, hammering his fist down on the exposed arm extending from the ocean.

Radoon is close enough to hear him say "Ferljochting" under his breath and as his fist connects searing electrical energy enters the troll's arm, causing a nasty burn.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+10=26)
Damage: 1d10+2=4
Electricity Damage: 1d8+5=11

Scott - I leave it up to you to determine if any of the electricity from the ring is carried through the water to the sharks (or anyone else, for that matter).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Electricity*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> H'Roosh feels the slimy hand grasping his ankle and quickly drops to a knee, hammering his fist down on the exposed arm extending from the ocean.
> 
> Radoon is close enough to hear him say "Ferljochting" under his breath and as his fist connects searing electrical energy enters the troll's arm, causing a nasty burn.
> 
> [sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+10=26)
> Damage: 1d10+2=4
> Electricity Damage: 1d8+5=11
> 
> Scott - I leave it up to you to determine if any of the electricity from the ring is carried through the water to the sharks (or anyone else, for that matter).[/sblock]




Scott, thought I'd through my two cents in here.  Electricity caries well though SW but not for very far.  If the surface is calm, it prefers to travel on the top but if agitated, then it will continue in a 360 circle.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'm going to have to ignore any posible real world physics implications of using electricty in saltwater in favor of the rules, which don't really allow for this effect to damage more than one target. In the long run you'll thank me for it, when you don't have to worry about shocking yourself or your companions when you end up in the water or on a wet deck or straped to a friend with a damp rope and so on.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Geoffrey? Care to join us?


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Better hurry Geoffrey!  You're going to miss Gnurl going out in a blaze of glory!!  
Although, I have to admit this:  we'd much rather the enemy wizard use his spells counterspelling Gnurl than zapping our big, tough guys.  In other words, you're welcome!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I supose in a sense you counterspelled him as well huh? He didn't get to fry the party. Suddenly, I'm not so thrilled with his course of action.


----------



## Lou

OOC1:  Thanks, Leif!  I much prefer poofed spells to receiving a major butt-kicking in round 1.

OOC2:  When I realized what was happening, I wondered how long Scotley would maintain that course of action for the wizard....  There's also the issue of the wizard being a mere 70 feet from Mingo....  What's the wizard's AC praytell?

OOC3:  So is it time for round 2?  Scotley, so there are 6 men behind the undead.  Are there 5 of Man #1 and then Man #2?  Vice Versa?  Mingo needs a "hard target."    ACs, please?

OOC4:  Now that the stage is set, once I hear the responses:  Mingo is early in the round, so she will send a first skiprock at Man #2 or #1, depending on the mirror image images, or whatever they are.  If there's a hit, the skip is to the nearest "image" of the other man.  The second skiprock is aimed at the wizard.  If the wizard is hit, then skiprock #3 goes back to Man #2.  If the wizard is not hit, then skiprock #3 is at the wizard as well.

_[Edit]OOC5:  Did Marienna act in round 1?_


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Continuing his fight against the horde of undead coming towards him Gefforey will take a five foot step towards them, trying to step in front of Gnurl so as to shield him from melee attacks. As he steps forward Gefforey will raise his hand and point to the group and a prayer soon followes. Completing the last word, a great blast of ice and cold hit all of the assembled creatures with great hailstones and blankets a 40 radius in a heavy sheet of slippery ice.


For Scotley
[sblock]Ice Storm for3d6,2d6-> ([1, 5, 5], [5, 3]) impact damage/ cold damage so 11 + 8 + 19 points of damage...there is no saving throw for this. The good thing is i can unblance them in their ability to close and hopefully keep them at a range so we can take them out.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - I will be out of pocket today, driving to J'boro.  I will be able to post tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - I will be out of pocket today, driving to J'boro.  I will be able to post tomorrow.




OOC: Damn, just a little too slow getting a post up. I'm working on it now. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, the wizard is AC21, the two other humans are AC 15. The undead AC 18. BTW, my previous post should have been 'Mingo, care to join us?' I had Geoffrey's action already. We'll save the ice for next round. Anyway...

Radoon, the old sailors years spent on cluttered rolling decks perhaps aiding him, easily avoids the trip attempt. He sinks his dagger into the Scrags arm. H'Roosh however, is not so fortunate. His zeal in attacking the arm overbalances him. While he bashes and sizzles the Undead Scrag, His feet come out from under him and he lands on his side precariously close to the water. (Balance check to avoid falling in DC13 please!)

OOC: I'll finish the round once we resolve H'Roosh's fall. FYI, I didn't see anything to indicate that a successful AOO would negate the trip. Marienna must have been distracted last round


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, the wizard is AC21, the two other humans are AC 15. The undead AC 18. BTW, my previous post should have been 'Mingo, care to join us?' I had Geoffrey's action already. We'll save the ice for next round. Anyway...
> 
> Radoon, the old sailors years spent on cluttered rolling decks perhaps aiding him, easily avoids the trip attempt. He sinks his dagger into the Scrags arm. H'Roosh however, is not so fortunate. His zeal in attacking the arm overbalances him. While he bashes and sizzles the Undead Scrag, His feet come out from under him and he lands on his side precariously close to the water. (Balance check to avoid falling in DC13 please!)
> 
> OOC: I'll finish the round once we resolve H'Roosh's fall. FYI, I didn't see anything to indicate that a successful AOO would negate the trip. Marienna must have been distracted last round




OOC:  Unfortunately for H'Roosh and the party, Scotley is right, according to Skip Williams, on the successful AoO not spoiling the trip attack.  I have a new appreciation for the special combat attacks after reading the articles on how they work.  Good thing H'Roosh can swim, if he happens to fall in.

_OOC:  Still need to know about the "6" men.  Are they all 6 identical, 5 of 1, what?_


----------



## Leif

oops, this was out of order.  sorry, guys.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Balance Check]1d20+11=13

Wow - talk about close!  Barely made it even with a +11![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Still need to know about the "6" men.  Are they all 6 identical, 5 of 1, what?_




Sorry 5 of 1 and one of the other.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh rolls quickly to the side and flips to his feet (Tumble Check (1d20+11=23)), preparing to unleash another attack on the fearsome undead troll.  He lashes out with a sandaled foot, but is still a little off balance from the trip and rise and misses by but a little.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo yelps, "Ouch!" as the firery ray hits her.  Only a careful once over will show that she suffers no ill effects from the attack.

OOC:  Water races should never leave home without their ring of fire resistance!

Mingo continues her attack against the men at the back, slinging first a skiprock at "Han Solo," hitting him squarely.  The skiprock ricochets towards a nearby "man" ....  Next Mingo flings a skiprock at the wizard, hitting him just as firmly.  Mingo's third skiprock again hits "Han Solo," almost in the same place as the first rock (or misses Undead 5 if Han is already down).

Anson watched as the undead troll attempted to trip and pull his comrades into the water with horror, "If you get that thing on land, I'll help kill it, but I hate water!  Don't let it drown you!"  "Come Mig!  Attack!"  Anson turns to the undead approaching on dry land and moves to intercept, swinging his long sword at Undead 6 and almost taking off Mig's head!  "Sorry, Mig!  We've got to work on our cooperative attacks."

[sblock=rolls/OOC comments on combat] Just to be clear, "Han Solo" is the Shaman not smart enough to create duplicates of himself. 

Han Solo 21 WS/Skiprock v Han Solo AC15 (1d20+9=21) 
Damage 14 (8 rock, 6 cold) hit v Han Solo (1d6+3+1d6=14) 
skip off Han Solo 11:  Does that hit a "man"? skip off Han Solo (1d20+7=11) 

Wizard 22 WS/SR v wizard AC21 (1d20+9=22) 
Damage 14 (8 stone, 6 cold) hit v Wizard (1d6+3+1d6=14) 
Nothing to skip off to...

If Han Solo is still up, then this one is for him.  If not, then Undead 5:
Attack 16 (17 against U5) WS/SR v Han (AC15) or U5(AC18, but +1 to roll) (1d20+3=16) 
Hit on Han Solo for 13 (9 rock, 4 cold) Hit2 v Han Solo (1d6+3+1d6=13) 
If Han is down, Skiprock misses Undead 5.

Anson will draw an AoO from U5 and U6, unfortunately, unless...  Do the undead count as summoned monsters for purposes of the _Protection from Evil_ spell? If yes, then only Undead 6 can attack, and only after Anson's attack, so no AoO???.
Anson is moving to F20 to front Gnurl, with Geoffrey taking F19 I think.

Anson -2 Power Attack with Mig assisting the attack Mig aid attack Z6 (1d20+6=12) 
Atk on Z6 "natural 1" Atk on Z6 (AC18) (1d20+12=13) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (47 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Are we on a new round?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Are we on a new round?




Some people seem to be, but no. Give me just a sec to sort things out and we will be.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Gnurl, the Wizard is walking on the water, while the shaman using mirror image is on the dock behind the undead. I presume you are gunning for the wizard?


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh 22
Mingo 22
Wizard 21
Mig 19
Shamans 18
Scrag Zombie 15
Anson 11
Gnurl 10
Geoffrey 9
Undead 8
Radoon 7

Just managing not to fall into the shark infested water, H'Roosh prepares to get up. The Scrag Zombie rises up out of the water, presumably standing on some part of the structure of the drydock. 

OOC: Okay, that concludes the previous round--finally. Sorry things got a little confused there. My fault. I think I have actions for everyone but Mike, who actually followed my instructions to wait. Until I screwed up and started asking Geoffrey and Mingo for more... Anyway, I'll do the next round now since Radoon is last and tack his action on at the end. So Radoon, you are up. Let me post the next round in just a minute before the rest of you post your actions for the round after that.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, is the scrag zombie the same AC as the undead you posted earlier?

primary attacks (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=22) 
secondary attacks (1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=20) 


damage rolls (1d4+4=5, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=7) 

Since the zombie offered it's hand, in trying to take H'Roosh and Radoon off the dock, Radoon will work on cutting it right off.


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh rolls quickly to the side and flips to his feet (Tumble Check (1d20+11=23)), preparing to unleash another attack on the fearsome undead troll. He lashes out with a sandaled foot, but is still a little off balance from the trip and rise and misses by but a little.

Mingo continues her attack against the men at the back, slinging first a skiprock at the second Shaman, hitting him squarely. The skiprock ricochets towards a nearby shaman protected by mirror images, but it goes too high. Next Mingo flings a skiprock at the wizard, hitting him just as firmly. Mingo's third skiprock again hits second shaman, almost in the same place as the first rock. He drops to the ground. 

The wizard glides across the water to a new spot where he casts a spell. The approaching undead are wreathed in blue flames. 

Mig again looks to Anson, unsure what to do next. 

The remaining mirror imaged shaman casts a spell upon himself, and his wounds seem to heal. 

The Scrag Zombie attacks (1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=28, 1d20+9=28), getting a claw (1d6+8+1d6=12)  into H'Roosh and a bite (1d6+5+1d6=11) on Radoon. 

Anson watched as the undead troll attempted to trip and pull his comrades into the water with horror, "If you get that thing on land, I'll help kill it, but I hate water! Don't let it drown you!" "Come Mig! Attack!" Anson turns to the undead approaching on dry land and moves to intercept, swinging his long sword at Undead 6 and almost taking off Mig's head! "Sorry, Mig! We've got to work on our cooperative attacks." Mig gives a startled yelp. 

[sblock=Anson]No reason you have to go adjacent to the undead and risk an attack of opportunity. Anson's got movement to burn. They don't have reach. You can pass through another character's square without issue if they allow it, which I'm sure they will. [/sblock]

Marienna fires her crossbow (1d20+5=18) into the Scrag Zombie inflicting a minor wound (damage (1d8=2)).

Gnurl casts Scorching Ray at the two nearest undead. His attacks miss the targets and sizzle into the dismantled ship beyond. Desperate, and astonished at the failure of his second spell, Gnurl brandishes his morning star at the undead and prepares to defend his little self. 

Continuing his fight against the horde of undead coming towards him Gefforey will take a five foot step towards them, trying to step in front of Gnurl so as to shield him from melee attacks. As he steps forward Gefforey will raise his hand and point to the group and a prayer soon followes. Completing the last word, a great blast of ice and cold hit all of the assembled creatures with great hailstones and blankets a 40 diameter area in a layer of hailstones that rapidly begin to melt. All the mirror images wink out. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]I read the spell a little different than you did. The ice only lasts one full round, so at your initiative next round all trace of it will be gone. However, for this round the bad guys movement is halved and you got rid of the mirror images as well as roughing up the undead. You have to move 15' to do Gnurl any good, so I assume that is what you do. If you want to move back just let me know.[/sblock]

The undead band surges forward as best they can in the hail and attacks (1d20+12=19, 1d20+12=22, 1d20+12=19, 1d20+12=23) hitting Mig and Anson (respectively) (2d4+4=9, 2d4+4=10). The mysterious blue flames are not really fire and don't give off heat, but do seem to sear the very soul or spirit of Mig and Anson (damage (2d6=6, 2d6=7))

Since the zombie offered it's hand, in trying to take H'Roosh and Radoon off the dock, Radoon will work on cutting it right off. His daggers wound the creature twice. (yes still AC18)

OOC: Okay new round for everyone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

The pale Water Genasi goes to work on the hated foe, striking with fist, elbow, and knee but only connecting once.  The one blow counts, though - a solid uppercut to the beastie's chin.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]to Hit: 1d20+9=28
Damage: 1d10+2=12[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP46/63 AC23*) Mig (HP20/35 AC19)*

[sblock=Anson AoOs on U7 and U8 as they close? Nevermind-he can't hit them anyway...]
Shouldn't Anson get an AoO on U7 and U8 as they close to melee range?  Anson has the _Combat Reflexes_ feat and a +1 Dex bonus.

IC:  Anson slashes out with his long sword at the undead as they close to melee range, again almost hitting Mig in the process.  "Whoops!"  The slashes both fail to hit. 

OOC:  AoO on U7: 13 (natural 1) AoO v U7 (1d20+12=13) 
AoO on U8: 17 AoO v U8 (1d20+12=17) 
[/sblock]

Seeing 'Han Solo' go down, Mingo turns her attention to the remaining Shaman.  "_If I can take him down, then Marienna can heal the group and attack the undead at the same time,_" she thinks.  Mingo takes a 5-foot step towards the shaman and releases three skiprocks at him, hitting him firmly twice!

Feeling the burning in his soul, Anson asks Mig, "Aid attack once more then retreat," as Anson unleases his full swirling sword attack on the undead in front of him.  Anson's long sword slashes into undead 8 twice, but his short sword jabs only air.

OOC:  So what kind of undead are these?  More zombies?


[sblock=rolls and combat OOC]
Mingo moves to E17 (or D17 if necessary).

Skiprock 1 v Shaman:  18 WS/Skiprock v. Shaman (1d20+9=18) 
Damage: 15 (9 rock, 6 cold) hit1 v Shaman (1d6+3+1d6=15) 

Skiprock 2 v Shaman: 27 WS/SR2 v Shaman (1d20+9=27) 
Damage:  12 (6 rock, 6 cold) hit2 v shaman (1d6+3+1d6=12)

Skiprock 3 v Shaman: 16-5=11-5=11 WS/SR3 v Shaman (1d20+9-5=11) 
Skiprock 3 misses, I forgot to change the attack pluses for the third attack.

Mig's aid another roll is successful aid attack U8 (1d20+6=19) 

Anson order of attack:  Z8, Z7, Z6 (in case one falls)  Anson has the Cleave feat, so he gets another attack if Z8 falls. 

LS1 v Z8: 31 LS1 on Z8 (AC18) (1d20+12=31) 
Damage:  9 (slashing) LS1 v Z8 (1d8+5=9) 

LS2 v Z8: 18 LS2 on Z8 (AC18) (1d20+7=18) 
Damage:  10 (slashing) LS2 v Z8 (1d8+5=10) 

SS1 v Z8:  15 SS1 v Z8 (1d20+11=15) 

SS2 v Z8:  9  SS2 v Z8 (1d20+6=9) 


[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (46 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

primary attacks (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=18) 

secondary attacks (1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=19) 

damage (1d4+4=5, 1d4+4=6) 

Radoon continues to hack at the Scrag's hands, hitting twice for 11 points of damage.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl winks at Geoffrey, "Smooches, babe!" says Gnurl, with what can only be described as a lewd wink!), then Gnurl immediately takes careful note of the position of the opposing wizard and begins to cast _* Phantasmal Killer*_ targeted on said wizard. (Gnurl's already having terrible luck in this fight, so might as well clean out ALL of the bad karma, eh?)  OOC: For the _*Phantasmal Killer*_, obviously, the "killer" will be one of whatever the wizard's greatest fear is, but if Gnurl has any input into it at all (without damaging the spell or giving a saving throw bonus or anything sorry like that) then the illusion will be of the biggest, slobberiest, most ill-tempered bear that this spell can produce (because they are known to prey upon fish and other acquatic creatures) mauling the opposing wizard beyond all recognition.

[This post takes the place of Gnurl's previous post, which was out of order anyway (I'm so confused!   ), and did the same thing as this one.]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> [This post takes the place of Gnurl's previous post, which was out of order anyway (I'm so confused!   ), and did the same thing as this one.]




OOC: Sorry for the confusion. It was all my fault. I'll try to do better.   Anyway, as soon as we hear from Geoffrey, I'll advance the round. With luck he'll get in a post today. After today, I expect to be out of touch until at least Wednesday night and more likely Friday. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for the confusion. It was all my fault. I'll try to do better.   Anyway, as soon as we hear from Geoffrey, I'll advance the round. With luck he'll get in a post today. After today, I expect to be out of touch until at least Wednesday night and more likely Friday. Merry Christmas all!



OOC:  I disagree that it was all your fault.  Gnurl moving out of turn is a recurring theme in this game.  I apologize to all for that, and assure you that I am trying to do better.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> I disagree that it was all your fault.  Gnurl moving out of turn is a recurring theme in this game.  I apologize to all for that, and assure you that I am trying to do better.




OOC: New Year's Resolution a week early?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: New Year's Resolution a week early?



OOC:  Not sure I'd go quite that far....


----------



## Lou

*Ooc*

OOC:  I hope everyone has had a restful holiday.  So we are waiting for JA to move before the current round is up?  Wouldn't want to move out of turn....again.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yes, I need his character's action before moving things along, and in truth, I'm still quite busy with holiday and year end biz. I expect to be back to a more regular posting schedule tomorrow. Oh, and Lou, your email was still bouncing last time I tried to answer your question.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes, I need his character's action before moving things along, and in truth, I'm still quite busy with holiday and year end biz. I expect to be back to a more regular posting schedule tomorrow. Oh, and Lou, your email was still bouncing last time I tried to answer your question.




OOC:  No problem with the delay; it's a busy time of year for everyone.  My email is back up, so forward your previous emails.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolutoin*

Geoffrey will step toward the undead in front of him and smack him with his mace. 


For Scotley[sblock]to hit (12,12) (8,7)  so a 24 and a 15 for a total of (4,4)  (1,4) for 8 and 5 points of damage. Save or be destgoryed at DC14[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh 22
Mingo 22
Wizard 21
Mig 19
Shamans 18
Scrag Zombie 15
Anson 11
Gnurl 10
Geoffrey 9
Undead 8
Radoon 7

The pale Water Genasi goes to work on the hated foe, striking with fist, elbow, and knee but only connecting once. The one blow counts, though - a solid uppercut to the beastie's chin.

Seeing 'Han Solo' go down, Mingo turns her attention to the remaining Shaman. "If I can take him down, then Marienna can heal the group and attack the undead at the same time," she thinks. Mingo takes a 5-foot step towards the shaman and releases three skiprocks at him, hitting him firmly twice! Somehow the fellow survives the attacks though he looks very battered. 

The wizard casts again and a sizzling emerald sphere appears briefly above some of the party before shattering and raining acid down on Mingo, Marienna, Gnurl and H'Roosh (acid damage (6d6=16) Reflex save DC: 19 for half and to avoid more damage in succeeding rounds)

Mig continues to aid Anson.

The shaman pulls out a potion and quaffs it. 

The Scrag Zombie attacks again in flurry of frosty claws and teeth (1d20+14=20, 1d20+14=27, 1d20+9=13), while the bite misses, claws find both Radoon and H'Roosh (respectively) (1d6+8+1d6=18, 1d6+8+1d6=19).

Anson manages to wound a pair of zombies of some sort. 

Marienna gets off another shot with the crossbow that just misses.

Gnurl winks at Geoffrey, "Smooches, babe!" says Gnurl, with what can only be described as a lewd wink!), then Gnurl immediately takes careful note of the position of the opposing wizard and begins to cast Phantasmal Killer targeted on said wizard. A look of terror crosses the wizard's face as a you see a vaguely ursine shape rise out of the water to strike him. [sblock=Gnurl]I came up with DC20 for the saves vs. this spell. 4th level+4Int+1Feat+1Race. That means he just made his fortitude save, which means he takes 3d6 damage which you may roll now. Unless you have reason to believe the save DC is higher in which case the result will be even worse for our wizard friend. As it stands now he's going to have a hell of dry cleaning bill for getting the  stains out of his robe.[/sblock]

Geoffrey will step toward the undead in front of him and smack him with his mace. The undead melts away into quickly fading sparks from the mace's touch.

The undead fail to get hits on Anson, Mig or Geoffrey this time. 

Radoon continues to wear away at the Scrag Zombie with his blades. Undead is torn and battered and look to be finished off soon. 



OOC: Wizard's url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446655/]Will Save (1d20+9=12)[/url] and Fortitude Save (1d20+6=20) 

Undead's Will saves (1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

Dropping nimbly to the deck, H'Roosh deftly avoids the ball of acid and the resulting splash.  He springs quickly back to his feet and sends three quick blows at the undead troll but misses each time.

[sblock=Dex Save/Combat Rolls]Dex Save: 1d20+12=31
Evasion means no damage from this attack - good time to roll well, as the acid would've done him in.

Nix the Combat Rolls - All three were misses.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP60/76 AC26) Anson (HP46/63 AC23*) Mig (HP20/35 AC19)*

[sblock=Anson's attacks last round]Anson's attacks were all at Z8 unless it fell, so Anson attacked only one undead last round.  He will continue to attack Z8 until it falls, or Geoffrey kills off Z6.  In either case, Anson will attack Z7 at that point.  Sorry if I was unclear.
[/sblock]
Mingo tries to step out of the way of the acid, but bumps into Marianne and takes the full force of the acid, "Oooh! That burns!"  Mingo then takes a 5-foot step towards the Shaman and sends her skiprocks at him again, determined to take him out, hitting him all three times.

Mig retreats behind Anson, waiting for another command from her master.

Anson again unleases his full swirling sword attack on the undead in front of him.  Anson's long sword slashes nothing, but one short sword jabs hits Zombie 8.

[sblock=rolls and combat OOC]
Mingo's Reflex save v. acid attack 18 RSave v acid attack DC19 (1d20+11=18) 

Mingo moves diagonally to D18 or so.

If the Shaman falls, then Mingo will send the later skiprocks against the Wizard.

Skiprock 1 v Shaman:  28 HW/SR1 v Shaman (1d20+11=28) 
Damage: 7 (6 rock, 1 cold) SR1 v Shaman (1d6+3+1d6=7) 

Skiprock 2 v Shaman: 29 HW/SR2 v Shaman (1d20+11=29) 
Damage:  12 (6 rock, 6 cold) SR2 v Shaman (1d6+3+1d6=12) 

Skiprock 3 v Shaman: 18 HW/SR3 v Shaman (1d20+6=18) 
Damage: 11 (7 stone, 4 cold) SR3 v Shaman (1d6+3+1d6=11) 

Anson order of attack:  Z8, Z7, Z6 (in case one falls)  Anson has the Cleave feat, so he gets another attack if Z8 falls. 

LS1 v Z8: 15
LS2 v Z8:  8  LS attacks on Z8 (AC18) (1d20+10=15, 1d20+5=8) 

SS1 v Z8: 21
SS2 v Z8: 15 SS attacks on Z8 (AC18) (1d20+9=21, 1d20+4=15) 

Damage: 7 (piercing) SS v Z8 (1d6+2=7) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (45 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 3 charges remain for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Anson, Mig step back I will deal with these foes. go aid our friends" Geoffrey will then move to engage another of the undead, working his way towards the shaman.

Scotley
[sblock]1d20+11,1d20+6, 2d4+4,2d4+4 → ([6, 11], [4, 6], [1, 4, 4], [3, 2, 4]) so that is 17 to hit and a 10  with 9 points and 9 points...but once again he has to make that save [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling save vs. Phantasmal Killer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I came up with DC20 for the saves vs. this spell. 4th level+4Int+1Feat+1Race. That means he just made his fortitude save, which means he takes 3d6 damage which you may roll now. Unless you have reason to believe the save DC is higher in which case the result will be even worse for our wizard friend. As it stands now he's going to have a hell of dry cleaning bill for getting the  stains out of his robe.



The Save against Gnurl's _Phantasmal Killer_ is actually DC 21:  10+4(spell level)+1(gnome racial bonus)+2(spell focus and greater spell focus)+4(Gnurl's intelligence bonus)=21, so I guess the bad guy is going to go "boom"??   (Looks like you forgot to count my Greater Spell Focus.  FEATS DON'T FAIL ME NOW!)

If he still makes the save, he takes 3d6=9 points of damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446855/


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, action for the next round*

In the round immediately following his casting of _phantasmal killer_ on the opposing wizard, Gnurl draws forth his wand of _magic missile_ and says, "Entschuldigung!" sending 5 darts of shimmering green force into H'Roosh's opponent.

5d4+5 damage = 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446870/

I believe that this action caught me up with the rest of the party.  Gnurl was lagging BEHIND for once!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> In the round immediately following his casting of _phantasmal killer_ on the opposing wizard, Gnurl draws forth his wand of magic missile and says, "Entschuldigung!" sending 5 darts of shimmering green force into H'Roosh's opponent.
> 
> 5d4+5 damage = 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446870/
> 
> I believe that this action caught me up with the rest of the party.  Gnurl was lagging BEHIND for once!




I think he's up to date, but I still need a save for the acid.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Oops, sorry, here's the save:

Reflex save (dc 19) for half damage from acid: 1d20+4 = 18 (missed it by THAT much!) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446884/ 


But, everyone else had given an action for the round following the _phantasmal killer_  spell, and Gnurl's post was only to let you know what the dc for the bad guy's save was.  That's why I gave another action for Gnurl, to catch up with everyone else.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, with Gnurl and H'Roosh both attacking the Scrag zombie, I am guessing it might fall before my attack?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott, with Gnurl and H'Roosh both attacking the Scrag zombie, I am guessing it might fall before my attack?




OOC: As it turns out H'Roosh wiffed it this round, but Gnurl is gonna drop it. The wizard is also gone thanks to Leif's revised DC. You might want to take an action to stab the heart of the fallen Scrag Zombie so it doesn't come back to attack you a third time...


----------



## Leif

OCC  OOC

Can I make a suggestion?

Don't just stab the scrag zombie's heart, Radoon, cut it out so we can all line up and take a dump in the thing's chest cavity.  We don't EVER want it coming back again!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Do you want me to roll to hit for the heart removal?  Seems simple enough.

Leif - Does it bother you that I put OCC?  I know OOC stands for Out Of Character.  I use OCC, use Out of Character Comment.  It doesn't really matter does it?  If it really bothers you that much, I will succumb.


----------



## Leif

*OOG(Out of Gnurl) to OOR(Out of Radoon), or better yet, ORC(Out of Radoon Comment)*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Leif - Does it bother you that I put OCC?  I know OOC stands for Out Of Character.  I use OCC, use Out of Character Comment.  It doesn't really matter does it?  If it really bothers you that much, I will succumb.



hehe, no.     No succumbing allowed!


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Do you want me to roll to hit for the heart removal?  Seems simple enough.




OOC: No need for a roll, but you will take a point of damage from the cold of the thing. Post coming up shortly.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=Anson's attacks last round]Anson's attacks were all at Z8 unless it fell, so Anson attacked only one undead last round.  He will continue to attack Z8 until it falls, or Geoffrey kills off Z6.  In either case, Anson will attack Z7 at that point.  Sorry if I was unclear.
> [/sblock]




OOC: I likely screwed it up. I'll let last round stand and let Anson clear it up this round.


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh 22
Mingo 22
Wizard 21Mig 19
Shamans 18
Scrag Zombie 15
Anson 11
Gnurl 10
Geoffrey 9
Undead 8
Radoon 7

Dropping nimbly to the deck, H'Roosh deftly avoids the ball of acid and the resulting splash. He springs quickly back to his feet and sends three quick blows at the undead troll but misses each time.

Mingo tries to step out of the way of the acid, but bumps into Marianne and takes the full force of the acid, "Oooh! That burns!" Mingo then takes a 5-foot step towards the Shaman and sends her skiprocks at him again, determined to take him out, hitting him all three times. The Shaman falls under the deadly rain of stones. 

The Wizard, having fallen prey to Gnurl's Illusion, drifts beneath the water sinking out of sight. 

The Scrag Zombie isn't out of the  fight (1d20+14=24, 1d20+14=17, 1d20+9=27) yet, and Radoon takes a claw (1d6+8+1d6=16) and H'Roosh suffers the icy teeth of the scrag's bite (1d6+4+1d6=12).

Marienna, badly burned by the acid, winces in pain as she grips her staff and calls the healing power on herself. Despite the brief respite the acid continue to burn at her flesh. 

Mig retreats behind Anson, waiting for another command from her master. Anson again unleashes his full swirling sword attack on the undead in front of him. Anson's long sword slashes nothing, but one short sword jabs hits a Zombie (8) and as it falls he manages to whirl and drop another (7).

In spite of the painful acid searing his flesh, Gnurl draws forth his wand of magic missile and says, "Entschuldigung!" sending 5 darts of shimmering green force into H'Roosh's opponent. The great Scrag Zombie collapses onto the drydock on its side no longer moving, but the Necromecanical Heart continue to beat. 

"Anson, Mig step back I will deal with these foes. Go aid our friends." Geoffrey will then move to engage the last of the undead. One quick blow of the mace and the creature dissolves into quickly fading sparks. He prepares to go after the shaman, but sees that the Halfling's sling has already done the job.

Radoon drops to one knee and neatly plucks the heart from the Scrag Zombie's open chest with a dagger and tosses over the side. The icy cold of the thing stings the skin of his hand. (one damage) 

The battle is suddenly over. The distant sounds of the ships continuing to fight can be heard as can a soft hissing sound as the acid from the Wizard's last spell eats at the dry-dock and three of your number. From your current vantage you can see only the circling undead sharks in the water, no other foe presents itself for now. 

[sblock=Gnurl, Mingo, and Marienna]That acid continues to burn at your skin. damage (6d6=17) with more to follow next round.[/sblock]

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OGC:  Are Undead 1-4 still active, moving, and/or dangerous??


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Are Undead 1-4 still active, moving, and/or dangerous??




OOC: They retreated out of sight thanks to Geoffrey's turning. I just forgot to take them off the map, which I'll do now. It is safe to assume that their are more foes about. You just don't see any right now. For those of you who are 'order of the stick' comic fans there is a highly amusing take on the 'turn undead' bit in recent strips. It starts here:

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0513.html


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  also, Scotley, take a look at post 2007, and see if Gnurl's resistance spell might have saved Radoon from that last point of damage.

"Oooohhhhh, Marienna, precious lady!!  I am horribly burned from this awful acid!  HELLLP!!"  says Gnurl.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh (13 of 65 HP)*

H'Roosh kneels briefly in pain as the Scrag Zombie succumbs to the combined attacks of the party.  Quickly mastering himself, he rises and approaches Marienna.

"I hate to ask, Lady, but I am in need of your healing - I fear the Zombie hurt me badly."


----------



## Scotley

Marienna is badly burned as well. But she raises her staff to help H'Roosh first since he approached her first. The curing magic flows forth and eases his wounds. (26 healed)

OOC: Duration on Resistence was only one minute. I think we are beyond that now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"Thank you, _minske_.  I am in your debt."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon is hurt badly from the last claw and as he removes the heart from the zombie, the icy cold burn sends him to the dock, unconscious.

OCC - At 0 HP


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Suddenly remembering that he is not totally dependent upon the grace of others, Gnurl reaches into his Heward's Handy Haversack and withdraws a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (caster level 3rd - cures 2d8+3hp) and drinks a dose, which restores 12 hp (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448925/ ) .  Still feeling the effects of his wounds, Gnurl will immediately quaff the remaining dose of the Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, (healing another 2d8+3), which restores another 12 hp(http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448924/  ).


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

The fight having ended Geoffrey will scan the area and upon hearing the party behing him will turn back and check on the. Seeing the fallen Radoon, Geoffrey will walk over and extend his hand towards the fallen sailor touching it lightly to his brow. As his hand touches Radoon, he begins to say a soft prayer and healing magic flows into Radoon (Radoon is healed 16 points). As the old sailor awakens he will hand him a bottle "Here drink this, it will help" (roll 2d6+9). Having attended to Radoon, he will walk over to Gnrul and hand him a bottle likewise. (roll 2d6+9)....Finally spotting Marieann and her weakend state, he will walk quitely over to her. "Your spent child, there is little more you can do, I will summon a detachment to escourt you from this place or if you think you can, you must leave by the way we came in."  Geoffrey will then extend his hand towards her and placing it lightly on her brow (23 ponts of damage healed).

For Scotley
[sblock]two potions of cure moderate wounds, and casting two moderate woulds..gotta love that plus 9 for level [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

Radoon awakens confused.  He looks up to Geoffry and says,  "What happened, I feel odd and very tired."  Radoon will drink the potion offered and it restores 18.

"Thank you my friend, I am feeling a bit stronger now.  The last thing I remember is taking the heart from the Scrag.  Where is everyone?"


----------



## Scotley

*Out the frying pan and into the...ah...water.*

Marienna, Gnurl and Mingo continue to suffer the acid's effect for one more round (damage (6d6=17)). The dock also suffers from the acid and begins to creak ominously. Marienna, just in the process of thanking Geoffrey, stumbles off the damaged area just in time landing on the sound area of the dock next to a disassembled ship. 

OOC: Reflex saves for all! DC: 14 or fall through the dock and into the zombie shark infested water. 

[sblock=Lou]You and Anson still have a couple of rounds of cures or whatever coming. Go ahead and roll them before determining if you go into the water.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

The acid still burning his gnomish flesh, Gnurl suffers another 17 points of damage.  Geoffrey's potion, however, restores 16 hp (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449106/ ), so Gnurl is hardly worse off than before.  He tries to reach a part of the dock that is not damaged, but he is concentrating too much on driniking the potion and missteps, his foot punching through the weakened wood of the deck. (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449106/ )  Gnurl begins to lose his balance, and seeing the zombie sharks below and fearing the worst, he casts _Greater Invisibility_ on himself even as he falls into the zombie soup below.  When he reaches the sewage-like water, Gnurl tries his best to swim for all he's worth. (Which is only about 20 cents when it comes to swimming.) (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449109/ , swim check = 13)

OOC:  I'm really beginning to HATE your game, Scott!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Reflex Save]1d20+12=28[/sblock]

H'Roosh's lifetime of experience on rolling decks serves him well and he keeps his feet handily.  However, on seeing his diminutive friend fall in he marks the spot and executes a neat dive after the Gnome only to have the fellow disappear on him.  He begins casting about, keeping an eye out for the sharks as well.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm really beginning to HATE your game, Scott!!




OOC: Ah that hurts. I have to challenge a little bad ass like Gnurl somehow. You don't want it to be too easy do you?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

reflex save (1d20 7=19)

Radoon, beginning to come around after falling unconscious, feels the dry dock below his feet start to shift and realizes it is about to give way beneath his feet.  He quickly launches himself to another part of the dock that seems unaffected by the acid.  He will begin to move toward the Lorainne Fare to begin searching for Allois. 
_
I can't wait to leave this place, Geoffry may be right, everything here should be burned._


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, ex-Gnome *



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Ah that hurts. I have to challenge a little bad ass like Gnurl somehow. You don't want it to be too easy do you?



OOC:  "Little bad ass?"  Who Sweet Little Gnurly-booo?     Let me know when it's Gnurl's turn again, I have a cunning plan. (That may not work, so pray continue with the lifeguard operation, H'Roosh.  Gnurl owes you a big one.)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Distracted by his concern for Marianeaa, Geoffrey becomes unbalanced and falls into the shark infested water. Hitting the water, Geoffrey will orient himself and swim benath the pier so as to have some cover from the sharks until he can find a place to exit and pull himself back onto the pier.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP39/76 AC26) Anson (HP56/63 AC23*) Mig (HP30/35 AC19)*

Mingo suffers the burns of the acid twice more.  Now that her immediate opponents are dead, each round she activates her armor to heal some of the burning she feels, but the healing it provides is minimal.  Distracted and disgusted by the poor healing effects, but hearing the boards around her creek, Mingo deftly steps onto a solid board as Gnurl, Geoffrey, and Anson fall through into the murky, zombie-shark-infested waters.

As the final zombie falls, Anson also activates his armor for healing, feeling the healing warmth flow into him.  Anson then places his swords in their scabbards, activates his armor, and touches Mig to heal his faithful animal companion.  Mig instinctively steps away from the crumbling slats underfoot, but Anson falls through into the water, as he was off-balance as he reached down to heal Mig.

Seeing her friends fall into the water, Mingo yells to Mig, "Let's help!"  Pulling a rope from her haversack, she ties an end through the stirrup of the riding saddle and hooks her haversack and warsling on the saddle.  Turning to Geoffrey and Marienna, Mingo says, "We need to get them out of the water.  If I have to go in, have Mig pull us up when I jerk the rope twice."  Mingo then holds the rope, waiting for Anson, Geoffrey, or Gnurl to surface.

Anson attempts to swim to the surface as he thinks, "_I hate water!_"
[sblock=rolls and OOC]
Mingo's healing belt armor
11 HP from 4d8 !! healing belt armor charges (2d8=2, 2d8=9) 

Mingo Reflex save DC14: natural 20 !! Reflex Save DC14 (1d20+11=31) 

Anson's healing belt armor
1. for Anson: 10 HP healing belt armor for Anson (2d8=10) 
2. for Mig: 10 HP healing belt armor for Mig (2d8=10) 
Wasn't sure that Anson and Mig were close enough to the acid damage, so feel free to correct me and place Anson back on the deck where he prefers to be!

Anson reflex save 12 Reflex save DC14 (1d20+6=12) 

Mig reflex save 24 Reflex save DC14 (1d20+7=24) 

Mingo Use Rope: 12 Use Rope skill check (1d20+9=12) 

Anson swim:  12  Swim Check (1d20+6=12)  

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (42 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 2 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Fortunately for all who fell into the water, it is warm and calm. Swimming to the structure of the floating drydock proves little challenge, but it is not designed to be climbed and the structure is slick with a slimy green growth. The zombie sharks are slow to react, but after a moment they sense the movement in the water and start to swim in the direction of those who fell or jumped in. Marienna moves to the edge of the damaged area and quickly uncoils her whip and drops an end to those in the water only 6' below. 

OOC: DC 15 to climb out, but no roll required to climb a rope or stay afloat unless you are in medium or heavy armor.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oh, initiative would be good. 

Geoffrey 20
Zombie Sharks 4

Those in the water please click Here


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

1d20+4;1d20+5 → [16,4] = (20) Initative
1d20+4;1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14) Climb


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OOps...

Seeing so many of his party have fallen intot he water, Radoon will return to the area where they have fallen and aid them in exiting the water.  If they are not very proficient at climbing a rope, he will pull them from the water.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I need initiative even for those not in the water.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Initiative:  11             http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449759/ 

Gnurl ignores those trying to rescue his dumb butt for the moment, and instead, casts Summon Monster III. 

Spellcraft check for casting while bobbing:  35  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449763/ 

THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CONCENTRATION CHECK, IN WHICH CASE IT'S ONLY A 34.  SORRY!

Gnurl summons a small water elemental, which will be in contact with Gnurl as soon as it appears, so it will not be hampered by Gnurl's invisibility.  Since Gnurl is already invisible, the fact that he is riding along in the middle of a "pool" of water elemental should (he hopes) keep him safe from the zombie sharks and other nasties.  It is Gnurl's intention to have it carry him to the surface so he can breathe (or, more accurately, prevent him from sinking since he's already at the surface), and then swim him over to the _'Sheet_ and deposit him on deck, however, this is not possible since the _'Sheet_ has moved away.  As soon as Gnurl sees that it is not where it was before, he'll direct the elemental to place him on the drydock in a safe place near his companions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

When he hears the others enter the water, H'Roosh surfaces from his search for Gnurl.

"Back to the docks!  Quickly, now!  I'll hold them off while you climb out!"

H'Roosh prepares himself for combat with the Zombie Sharks as he remains in the water to protect the others while they climb out.

[sblock=Initiative]1d20+4=20[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Initiative:  11             http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449759/
> 
> Gnurl ignores those trying to recue his dumb butt for the moment, and instead, casts Summon Monster III.
> 
> Spellcraft check for casting while bobbing:  35       http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449763/
> 
> Gnurl summons 3 small water elementals.  He has one of them carry him to the surface so he can breathe (or, more accurately, prevent him from sinking since he's already at the surface), and then swim him over to the _'Sheet_ and deposit him on deck.  The other two small elementals are to guard Gnurl and Elemental #1 from the zombie sharks and all other dangerous beasties, and prevent any monsters from interfering.




OOC: Do you want to go all the way to the Rumpled Bedsheet, which is currently pursuing the Ice Ship at full sail? I don't think you'll have the duration or speed to catch them. Was your intention to get back on the drydock?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

initiative (1d20 3=4)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, wet, bedraggled gnome*

I have edited the previous post for Gnurl to take the absence of the _'Sheet_ into account.  Bummer, eh?

OOC:  You're either going to have to let us escape soon, or else kill us off!  Gnurl's fixing to run out of spells!!  Gnurl, the Illusionist, may actually have to cast a few illusions. (Provided, that is, that we have opponents who aren't UNDEAD, and thus immune to them!)

OOC:  Gnurl's spellcraft check a while ago should have been a concentration check, which makes the result only 34 not 35.  Sorry, see revised post 2132.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP39/76 AC26) Anson (HP56/63 AC23*) Mig (HP30/35 AC19)*

Mingo drops the rope to Anson as he surfaces.  Mingo then looks for Geoffrey and Gnurl in the water.

Anson reaches the surface of the water, sees the rope from Mingo and climbs up to Mig, who helps by slowly backing away from the opening in the deck.



[sblock=rolls and OOC]
Mingo's Initiative 5 (natural 1) Initiative (1d20+4=5) 

Anson's initiative 5  initiative (1d20+1=5) 

Mig's initiative 4 (natural 1) initiative (1d20+3=4) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (41 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  You're either going to have to let us escape soon, or else kill us off!  Gnurl's fixing to run out of spells!!  Gnurl, the Illusionist, may actually have to cast a few illusions. (Provided, that is, that we have opponents who aren't UNDEAD, and thus immune to them!)




OOC: Hey, I seem to remember an Illusion taking out the toughest foe in that last fight. There were two other foes that were also subject to Illusions had Mingo not stoned them to death before you got around to casting at them. Sadly for you the biggest baddest foe of the place is an undead. Anyway, this little adventure only has two more encounters. Maybe you'll manage to hang on until then? That is after the zombie sharks of course.


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh 20
Geoffrey 20
Marienna 12
Gnurl 11
Mingo 5
Anson 5
Radoon 4
Mig 4
Zombie Sharks 4

H'Roosh moves to intercept the sharks, Geoffrey manages to get a hand on Marienna's whip and soon with Radoon's help he is back on the drydock. Gnurl begins casting his summoning. (the elemental will not arrive until next round.) Mingo and Mig pull Anson up as well. A pair of sharks move in on H'Roosh and another pair are searching for the invisible Gnurl, but sharks aren't really visual predators and they are coming toward him, though neither manages to find him and one decides to chomp at Geoffrey just missing him as he is pulled up. 

OOC: I need an attack from H'Roosh before I can finish the round and give the rest of you a chance.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, I seem to remember an Illusion taking out the toughest foe in that last fight. There were two other foes that were also subject to Illusions had Mingo not stoned them to death before you got around to casting at them. Sadly for you the biggest baddest foe of the place is an undead. Anyway, this little adventure only has two more encounters. Maybe you'll manage to hang on until then? That is after the zombie sharks of course.



OOC:  Yeah, ok, _phantasmal killer_ is an illusion.  But I was actually thinking about _major image_ and the more free-form illusions that require more thought and creativity on my part.  I'm doing my best to hang on! It'd be easier to hang on if you would quit stepping on my fingers, though!  It's a long way down to the bottom of this cliff!


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, I seem to remember an Illusion taking out the toughest foe in that last fight. There were two other foes that were also subject to Illusions had Mingo not stoned them to death before you got around to casting at them. Sadly for you the biggest baddest foe of the place is an undead. Anyway, this little adventure only has two more encounters. Maybe you'll manage to hang on until then? That is after the zombie sharks of course.




OOC:  Mingo only wanted just _one_ critical hit!   You can't blame a girl for trying!  It's depressing fighting critical-hit-immune undead all day....  It's almost enough to make you miss the 500 hobgoblins....


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I guess I could bring the 500 skeletons in the next room back to life before you fight them...


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I guess I could bring the 500 skeletons in the next room back to life before you fight them...



OOC:  That'll be ok with me, as long as they died of old age anyway, and have strengths of 3 and 2 hp each.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Still waiting for an attack on the sharks by H'Roosh.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

_I wonder if these react to being hit on the nose like live sharks . . ._

H'Roosh strikes two powerful blows in rapid succession on the nose of one shark, and one against the other.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=23)
Damage (1d10+2=5, 1d10+2=11, 1d10+2=6)

First two blows against one shark, third against the other.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh manages to punch the zombie sharks. They seem to be fairly ordinary zombies. While he doesn't kill any of them, one is pretty battered when he gets done. They are too stupid to retreat when punched. Both sharks attempt to bite (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=7) H'Roosh, but neither is successful. 

OOC: Okay, next round all!


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Gnurl requests a map, please, because he doesn't even know where he is now, much less which bad guys are still undead and kicking.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Unable to do much while in the water, Geoffrey will accept he extended whip and pull himself onto the dock.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The only visible foes are the sharks. Once lofted from the water they will no longer be a threat. The existing map should serve for possible locations to search. I'll try to get an updated map out in the morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

_Just another second and they should all be out, but we really need to take care of these foul creatures as well - no sense leaving them around to be used again, or to terrorize the locals if they're freed._

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+4=15)

Damage (1d10+2=8, 1d10+2=3, 1d10+2=4)

Reverse of last time - First two blows to Shark 2, last blow to Shark 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, gnome illusionist  AC17, 57hp*

Gnurl welcomes "Torrent" the water elemental to the Prime Material Plane, and offers himself into the elemental's bosom for transport to a safe place on the drydock near Anson.

[sblock=Scott and Mike]OOC:  I hope I"m fully plugged back into all my games in the proper time-frame now!  Sorry about all my confusion, Scott and Mike![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Map*

OOC: Here is a current map. H'Roosh is now beset by 3 zombie sharks, while one still searches for Gnurl. The water elemental will appear on Gnurl's turn and lift him from the water. The octagon shows the acid damaged area. 

Potintial places for undead or Allois to be include the two big ships on the dry dock, the sleek yacht, the area covered by a tarp, and the building. The small boat is open and unlikely to hide much.

The sounds of combat from the Radiant Sun have died down.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will help H'Roosh from the water and if the opportunity presents itself he will stab at the sharks from his position on the dock.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

As soon as he's sure his friends are clear of the water, H'Roosh will make best speed [OOC: Is there a 'defensive swimming retreat' maneuver? If so, he'll use it to avoid AoOs] to the nearest helping hand and climb to the docks.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP39/76 AC26) Anson (HP56/63 AC23*) Mig (HP30/35 AC19)*

Mingo retreives her haversack and warsling from the saddle, while Anson dries his bowstring and arrows.  Anson also holds the rope so it can be dropped to H'Roosh or Gnurl if they appear in the water next to the dock.

[sblock=OOC]
Any damaged arrows or is the bowstring ruined?

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (40 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will do what is necessary to assit the party in reassembling. "We can deal with the sharks later if that is acceptable"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizards Kick A$$*

When his new friend, _Torrent_ places Gnurl back on the dock near Anson, Gnurl says, "Thank you my Dear!  And may I say that you are looking absolutely _ravishing_!  I'll bet those boy elementals just can't keep their waves off of you!"  (You didn't think that a water elemental could blush, and you still wouldn't believe it if you weren't seeing it!)  "Oh, and one more thing before you go, please, could you remove all of the water from my person, clothing, and equipment?"  Gnurl steps to the edge of the dock, and _Torrent_ rises up from the water next to him. It appears as if she is splashing herself onto Gnurl, but really, she is just getting microscopically close to Gnurl, so that the water that is on his person will adhere and cohere to her substance.  In just a jiffy, Gnurl is bone dry.  "Ahh, thank you my dear!" And, looking to his companions, "Is there anything else that we need Miss Torrent for, gentlemen, or may I dismiss her?"


----------



## Scotley

*A pause for breath*

After giving the sharks a good bashing, H'Roosh manages to get back to the dock without feeding them. His trip up a proffered rope is much less flashy than Gnurl's method for regaining the dock. Marienna calls upon the magic of her healing staff and the acid burns on her hands and face fade to pink new skin. As Anson and Mingo ready missile weapons, Anson is pleased to note that his brief dip in the sea did not harm his weapons. After helping to pull the monk to the relative safety of the drydock, Geoffrey comments, "We can deal with the sharks later if that is acceptable."

OOC: Actions? Other than the sharks still circling below there are no obvious foes to be seen. As noted earlier there is no longer any sound of battle to be heard.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For Scott
[sblock]Geoffrey will call for a status report from the Radiant Sun[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard*

Gnurl knows his spell is soon eo expire, anyway, so he turns to _Torrent_ and says, "Thank you for your service, Madam Elemental, you are released!"  He then turns to his friends and says, "So what's on the agenda now, Gents?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Now that we all have our legs under us, let's split up into two groups and search these boats.  Marianna, Geoffry and I will take the Lorainne Fare, H'Roosh, you Gnurl and the others take that covered area."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Now that we all have our legs under us, let's split up into two groups and search these boats.  Marianna, Geoffry and I will take the Lorainne Fare, H'Roosh, you Gnurl and the others take that covered area."



"Whoa, Cap'n!!  Is it really wise to split the group?"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Now that we all have our legs under us, let's split up into two groups and search these boats.  Marianna, Geoffry and I will take the Lorainne Fare, H'Roosh, you Gnurl and the others take that covered area."




"With respect, Master Radoon, let's move through the Lorainne Fare as a group.  We can spread out some to avoid one attack getting us all at one time, but I think Master Gnurl's protest is correct."  says Mingo calmly.  "We would have to move around the Lorainne Fare to get to the tarp anyway.  Would separate decks be spread out enough?"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll make it easy for you...

A quick search through the two broken down ships reveals only one rat-eating ghoul, quickly dispatched by the party. No other living or undead beings are found. It seems likely that a goodly number of the fittings have been removed from the two ships. 

OOC: Yacht, Tarp or Building? Something else you want to do?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> A quick search through the two broken down ships reveals only one ghoul, quickly dispatched by the party, who was eating rats.



OOC:  Why was the party eating rats??     
Gnurl refuses to eat any rat that is not simmered in wine sauce.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Why was the party eating rats??
> Gnurl refuses to eat any rat that is not simmered in wine sauce.




OOC: Okay, okay, I fixed the post above to make it clear who was eating rats. Sheesh, remind me not to accept any comedians into my next game.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, okay, I fixed the post above to make it clear who was eating rats. Sheesh, remind me not to accept any comedians into my next game.



OOC:  Awwww, I liked it better the other way.  Your meaning was clear, but I just couldn't resist giving you a little spot of hell.  (Think I should try harder to resist next time? It ain't likely, Bud!  )


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard Extraordinaire Almost Out of Ammo*

"If we have a yacht, a tarp, and a building left to explore, I propose that we go first to the building, since it's the most likely of these locations to contain other foes.  That way, we (I) won't be tempted to waste our (my) spells and other resources on lesser, inconsequential things.  But, hey, that's just my opinion.  What say the rest of you?  .....  I am getting very low on spells now, so if there's still a Big Bad here, I'd like them to be used on him, and not on his junior flunkies." 

Gnurl paces and fidgets nervously, hoping that his few remaining spells will see him through the remainder of this adventure.  However, he also makes sure that his morning star still hangs at his side, just in case.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"Let's go to the building next, happy Gnurl?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, In Total Shock*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Let's go to the building next, happy Gnurl?"



*GASP!*  "You're agreeing with me??  Who are you, and what have you done with my Captain??!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Having no real dog in the fight so to speak, Geoffry will offer no opion but will follow Radoon's lead.

For the DM
[sblock]Forget about my status report from the Sun [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Sorry, I didn't forget I just completely missed your post about it and Leif's post about releasing Torrent. Anyway, the reply comes back. 

The Rumpled Bedsheet is going north after the ice ship. We met some heavy early resistance, ghouls, zombies, sharks and a few northman warriors, as well as a spellcaster. The crew took some hits, but the healers have attended them. We slew several including the spellcaster and the northmen fell back to the building. We mopped up some undead, but all is quiet now. Should we fire on the building?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For the DM
[sblock]"There are undead sharks in the water, deal with them. Land two Squads of Marines to support us and we are off to deal with the building" Geoffrey says.[/sblock]

Gentlemen the ships have driven our foes back into the building which consist of northmen warriors and possible other spell casters. The ships slew one spell caster. There are also undead about the place that may well be in the building."  Geoffrey says to the party.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For the DM
> [sblock]"There are undead sharks in the water, deal with them. Land two Squads of Marines to support us and we are off to deal with the building" Geoffrey says.[/sblock]
> 
> Gentlemen the ships have driven our foes back into the building which consist of northmen warriors and possible other spell casters. The ships slew one spell caster. There are also undead about the place that may well be in the building."  Geoffrey says to the party.




"Into what building?  Where are they located? Still at the Rest?  Let's quickly finish searching this area so we can aid them, Allois has to be around here somewhere."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard*

OOC:  Gnurl makes all possible haste to form up with Radoon and Geoffrey, looking for a target to his wand at.  But he can't see one (can he?)


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Into what building?  Where are they located? Still at the Rest?  Let's quickly finish searching this area so we can aid them, Allois has to be around here somewhere."




Marienna has taken a moment to heal anyone still wounded and the group stands between the two ships recently searched.

OOC: There is a building on the drydock near the far side from the gate. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will lift the head of his mace and indicate the builiding at the far end of the compound. "That building"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Anson says, "Thanks for the healing, Marienna."

Mingo says, "Yes, many thanks.  I suppose we have to enter through the doors, but that just begs to be a trap at this point.  Any ideas on entering?"

Anson asks, "Anything we could tie a rope to and pull?"

_OOC:  Ironically, Gnurl's search skill (6) is higher than Mingo's (5) until her next level...._

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (20?  more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)
I assumed that we moved through the ships quickly--20 rounds?.

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna has taken a moment to heal anyone still wounded . . .




OOC: Does this mean we're at full HP?  H'Roosh was still down 26.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Does this mean we're at full HP?  H'Roosh was still down 26.




Good question, Mike, Radoon was still down as well.  I guess Scott anticipates this being quite a fight.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yes, all are fully healed. That's why you brought a healer wasn't it?   

Examining the building you note that there are few openings. The structure seems to be two levels with a flat roof surrounded by a low (30") parapet. Besides the door you can see there are some windows about 4' off the ground. They are horizontal slits only 6" high and perhaps 3' wide. There are even fewer windows on the second floor. The more observant among you catch a glimpse of movement behind a couple of windows suggesting that your presence is known. As you get closer to the building a low chanting can be heard. The doors are designed to slide rather than open in or out. Thick handles are adjacent to each other near the center of the double door. The tracks where they should slide apart are clearly visible to you. There are a few things attached to the building. Racks and hooks from which various tools implements and ropes hang. However none of them look strong enough to be used to pull a wall down. There are pair of chopping axes and some other tools such as hammers and crowbars about if you decided to make a new door. The timbers of the building look stout and considerable noisy work would be required to make such an opening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"It appears as if they are preparing a welcome for us" Geoffrey comments. "We should perhaps do the same". Reaching into his pouch Geoffrey will hand a potion to H'oorsh. "Drink this right before combat, it will increase your strength greatly  (Potion of Bull's STrength 9level). Then Turning to the Priestess he says "Shall we cast bless and prayer before we enter, that should give us something to counter  their evil spells with, but I fear we should not delay entry long"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Are there windows on all sides?  Is there a spot we can place our backs and not be seen?  Is there a rope on one of the hangers?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard*

"I have an idea:  why don't you more armored, sword-swinger types array yourselves in a semi-circle about 15 feet back from the door, and I'll stand behind you and cast an open/close spell upon the door.  If it's unlocked, it should open.  If it is locked, then I vote that we just burn the whole building down, we can save Allois from a fire just as easily as we can save him from these damned undead."
OOC:  I just went ahead and marked that spell off my list of memorized spells, so if we don't use Gnurl's plan, someone please remind me to fix that, ok?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Are there windows on all sides?  Is there a spot we can place our backs and not be seen?  Is there a rope on one of the hangers?




OOC: There are windows on both sides. However, if you back up to the building itself and drop below 4' or between windows you should be hidden. There are several coils of rope about. From small lines to massive hawsers.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: There are windows on both sides. However, if you back up to the building itself and drop below 4' or between windows you should be hidden. There are several coils of rope about. From small lines to massive hawsers.



OOC:  Gnurl's ALWAYS below four feet!    (Mingo and Mig are, too, for that matter)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: There are windows on both sides. However, if you back up to the building itself and drop below 4' or between windows you should be hidden. There are several coils of rope about. From small lines to massive hawsers.




"Hold on Gnurl, there is no sense wasting a spell on opening a door."

Radoon will grab some rope and tie it to the sliding door handle hidden by wall near the handle, he will then throw the rope to someone hidden onthe other side of the door who will be able to pull the rope to open the door.  

OCC - is this clear?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurly-boo*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Hold on Gnurl, there is no sense wasting a spell on opening a door."



"But Radoon, 'tis but a cantrip!  Our capabilities will not be lessened by its use."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Hold on Gnurl, there is no sense wasting a spell on opening a door."
> 
> Radoon will grab some rope and tie it to the sliding door handle hidden by wall near the handle, he will then throw the rope to someone hidden on the other side of the door who will be able to pull the rope to open the door.
> 
> OCC - is this clear?




OOC:  Clear to me.  I've tried to post that idea but keep getting interrupted by RL.  Mingo was going to try to move silently down the wall so they wouldn't know we were planning that until the last second.  Since Mingo's Prayer spell only lasts 5 rounds, I was going to cast it just as the doors were opened.

Mingo says, "Master Radoon, let me tie off the rope.  Everyone look anywhere but at me as I move along the wall."  Mingo moves to the upper corner of the building, where she takes the rope from her haversack.  From there she glides silently down the wall to the door and ties off the rope on the handle.  Mingo then moves silently to the lower corner, where Anson meets her, grabs the rope and looks to Radoon for a signal to pull.

[sblock=skill checks]
Mingo Skill Checks Move Silently 30 & Use Rope 22
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Please give me grid coordinates on the map so I know exactly where everyone wants to be and what your planned action is when the doors open. I need to know what weapons you have out or if your hands will be full of rope or otherwise occupied with spell components or divine focuses. I also need initiative rolls. Todd if you are still having trouble with Office let me know and I'll chat with you about where Geoffrey would like to be. Finally, a fresh list of AC and spells currently active would be helpful. Sorry, but I'd like to have the bookeeping all out of the way so this will run smoothly.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, hp 57/75, AC17*

Gnurl's got a wand in one hand (right--off hand), and has the other (left--primary) free to grab any needed spell components, or scratch his butt, pick his nose, or whatever.  

Gnurl stands at X22.  Gnurl will do his best to HIDE here, before the door is opened:

Initiative:  1d20+1= 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1458375/ 

Hide check= 1d20+7= 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1458003/


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffreey Vasa:  Hit points 80/80   AC:21

Geoffrey will move to AA27 and ready his mace.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - AC: 20; HP 65/65*

Initiative (1d20+4=11)

H'Roosh will move to Z23.  If this position requires that he be one to pull the rope and open the door his hands will be full of rope (not that this makes a difference for him   ).  Otherwise he'll stand empty handed and ready for whatever happens.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

sorry, been really busy, will get a post up later tonight


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Clear to me.  I've tried to post that idea but keep getting interrupted by RL.  Mingo was going to try to move silently down the wall so they wouldn't know we were planning that until the last second.  Since Mingo's Prayer spell only lasts 5 rounds, I was going to cast it just as the doors were opened.
> 
> Mingo says, "Master Radoon, let me tie off the rope.  Everyone look anywhere but at me as I move along the wall."  Mingo moves to the upper corner of the building, where she takes the rope from her haversack.  From there she glides silently down the wall to the door and ties off the rope on the handle.  Mingo then moves silently to the lower corner, where Anson meets her, grabs the rope and looks to Radoon for a signal to pull.




As Mingo hands the rope off to Anson, she says, "May the Light guide you."  Mingo moves aside.

OOC:  Mingo cast _Guidance_ on Anson.  Mingo is at Y28; Mig is with Anson at Z28, Anson has the rope tied to the door handle at AA25.  He will draw his swords after the door is opened.  Mingo has her warsling in one hand and the other one on her holy symbol.  Mingo will cast _Prayer_ when the door is opened.

OOC:  Initiatives:  Mingo 5; Anson 19; Mig 19


Prayer 40 ft from Mingo for 5 rounds (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Rolls: Initiative Mingo (1d20+4=5) 
Initiative Anson (1d20+1=19) 
Initiative Mig (1d20+4=19) 


Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; Prayer (40ft) 5 more rounds (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (17 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST); Guidance (1 min)(+1 on any roll in that time)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

initiative roll (1d20 3=19)

Radoon will position himself at Z26, so depending on how the door opens, either he or H'Roosh will need to open the door.  If it is Radoon he will pull with his off hand and in his other hand, he has his trusty dagger.

AC 17/20/22

And when the door opens, Radoon is kicking butt - AKA throwing a dagger or stabbing depending on distance.  He also has a thought if someone comes out the door he will throw the rope to Geoffry or Anson to have them pull it closed again maybe inflicting some damage or at least preventing more than one opponent, though I doubt they will exit, I bet we have to enter.


----------



## Scotley

*And so it begins...*

Radoon 19
Anson 19
Mig19
Geoffrey 15
Gnurl 14
Marienna 12
Radoon 11
The enemy 9

Your preparations made, the ropes are pulled and the doors slide smoothly open. Thunderstones carefully placed on top of the doors come tumbling down as the doors move. One falls in front of H'Roosh (Z24) while the other one rides the door a little longer and falls between Geoffrey's feet (Z27) and both rumble with a deafening blast. Gnurl and Marienna are just far enough away to find the blast unpleasant but not impairing. Almost immediately after the blast several large barrels come rolling out of the doors and bouncing along. Fortunately, none of you were standing in front of the door. It is dark within the building but you can see that there is a large room beyond the doors that takes up much of the first floor of the building. The chanting continues upstairs and can be heard more clearly with the doors open. Downstairs appears devoid of foes, but in the dimness many crates, barrels and bundles can be seen. There could be foes hidden within. Marienna holds her crossbow, blinking and trying to see into the darkness beyond the open doors. 

OOC: I need initiative from Geoffrey. Spot checks for all, but -4 for Anson and Mig, -2 for Geoffrey, Gnurl and Marienna, remember if your character is deafened he or she cannot hear warnings given by others. As usual read only the spot result you roll and the lower ones as well. Be sure to read all the one's you roll high enough for as I did not repeat some of the lower information, but don't read the higher ones!   

[sblock=Gnurl]I'm not sure where featherwind is, but if she isn't lined up with the doors you should be able to figure how much of a penalty to give him on the spot check if any.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 0-10]Boy it sure is dark in there.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 11-15]Did something move behind one of those crates at the back there? I thought I saw a puddy tat something.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 16-20]There is more than one figure lurking behind the crates at the back of the room and maybe behind the crate between the doors.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 21-25]Some of the barrels appear to contain bones, but you can't see what might be in the crates.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 26-30]The bones in those barrels to the right AD26 and AC27 are moving![/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 31+]All the barrels, including the ones that rolled out, have animate skeletons in them![/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey, Mingo, Mig, Radoon, & H'Roosh]Please roll a DC: 15 save or be deafened for 1 hour. A deafened creature, in addition to the obvious effects, takes a -4 penalty on initiative and has a 20% chance to miscast and lose any spell with a verbal component that it tries to cast.[/sblock]

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=12) 
Spot Check (1d20+5=9)


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)  initative
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)  spot
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18) dc save vs thunderstone

OCC: Sorry overlooked the initative


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> 1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)  initative
> 1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)  spot
> 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18) dc save vs thunderstone
> 
> OCC: Sorry overlooked the initative




OOC: No problem, I got into the post above now and fixed the map which contained info from a previous fight as well as your current locations. Actions for Geoffrey?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20 5=11)

"Keep your eyes open guys, I think I saw something move near that back barrel to the right."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"There are creatures in the shadows, and 'ware the barrels!  Some of them are full of moving bones!"

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Save vs. Thunderstone: 1d20+12=19
Spot Check: 1d20+12=28[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP63/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Despite the thunderstick bangs, Mingo finishes her _Prayer_ spell and moves 5-feet towards the room.  Anson drops the rope and moves forward, drawing his swords.  Mig moves with Anson. 

Prayer 40 ft from Mingo for 5 rounds (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Anson sees nothing and is moving up for combat, listening to the others' comments.  Anson and Mig can move as far as AE25, so Scotley will have to decide how far Anson gets this round.  Anson has same early initiative as Radoon, Anson will take the second foe in sight, leaving the first one to Radoon.  Anson will not close the last 5 feet this round unless the foe has a missle weapon.

Mingo expects to end this round where Geoffrey started the round, expecting Geoffrey to move up.

Spot Checks:  Mingo: 19; Anson 10; Mig 17

Thunderstone Saves:  Mingo 24; Anson 16; Mig 18

Mingo Fort Save (DC15); Spot (1d20+10=24, 1d20+7=19) 
Anson Fort Save (DC15); Spot (1d20+8=16, 1d20+7=14-4=10) 
Mig Fort Save (DC15); Spot (1d20+6=18, 1d20+1=17) 



[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; Prayer (40ft) 5 more rounds (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (16 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST); Guidance (1 min)(+1 on any roll in that time)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl was contemplating his gnomish navel when the doors opened.  Looking up at the loud "bang", Gnurl says, "Boy, it sure is dark in there."

Featherwind (she's a girl owl, btw, Scott), who was on Gnurl's shoulder, had more luck.  She sees that there is more than one figure lurking behind the crates at the back of the room and maybe behind the crate between the doors, and, seeing how clueless her master is, she tells him so.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1459357/ 

Gnurl adds, "Featherwind saw more than one foe luking in there behind those crates and maybe behind the crate between the door."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Hmm, I was aware of Featherwind's gender, so I can't explain why I caller her a 'he' in my post above, but it has been corrected.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Ware there are foes among the barrells" Geoffrey says.  Geoffrey will the stand in front of the door. Briefly kissing one of the rings on his hand, Geoffrey holds forth his symbol and says "I banish you from the grace of light, foul creatures"

For Scotley
[sblock]Dont know if it will effect anyting but acting on a huch..Geoffrey will turn undead hoping to get rid of some of the cannon fodder that can wear the partry down[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mingo finishes her spell despite the ringing in her ears. 

"Ware there are foes among the barrells" Geoffrey says. Geoffrey will the stand in front of the door. Briefly kissing one of the rings on his hand, Geoffrey holds forth his symbol and says "I banish you from the grace of light, foul creatures"

Anson and Mingo advance while everyone else shouts warnings on merely stands waiting. Suddenly an archer and two northmen with swivel guns rise up from behind crates and fire. Anson, Geoffrey and Mig are caught in two blasts (26 points of damage, reflex save DC: 14 for half) while Radoon catches a piece of one (8 points of damage, reflex save DC: 12 for half). A pair of arrows wiz by Anson as well. Just after the blasts of the swivel guns, all the barrels burst open to reveal skeletons of various sorts. Those inside the room tumble into inanamate piles of bones in response to Geoffrey's bold presentation of his holy symbol. Two attack H'Roosh and the dog skeleton manages to bite his ankle for 14 points of damage (Dex check to avoid being tripped DC: 19), while the other dressed as a laborer with a straw hat on just misses poking him with a pitchfork. A gnome skeleton wearing a fools motley stabs Geoffrey in the back with a dagger concealed within a rubber chicken (11 points of damage). A forth bandy legged skeleton dresses as a sailor narrowly misses Radoon with a cutlass that seems to be covered in some sticky substance, poison perhaps? The two gunners drop the spent swivel guns and reach for other weapons, while the archer nocks another arrow.

Actions for round 2?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Updated Map


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, 57hp, AC17*

Gnurl points his wand of magic missile at the skeleton in Y24 and says, "Entschuldigung!"  Five glowing missiles of force streak out of the wand and strike the skeleton. (damage=18 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1459377/).  

If the skeleton is destroyed, then he will move to X23, take as much cover as possible behind a corner of a piece of the _Daughter of Cambre_, and prepare to do the same thing again when he is able, only against a different opponent.

If the skeleton is not destroyed, he will fall back to W21, taking shelter behind Marienna, and make ready to zap the skeleton again next round.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP50/63 AC23*) Mig (HP22/35 AC19)*

Anson steps forward 5 feet and swings his swords at the Gunner near the door.  Mig jumps up on the crate with a growl, causing the Gunner to raise his hands in fear, allowing Anson to take a clear shot at him.  Anson slashes the Gunner deeply once twice and skewers him twice, drawing blood with all three of four attacks! (OOC: AC17 or below)

Mingo moves last, so unless all skeletons are already down, and unloads on the nearest remaining skeletons with skiprocks, hitting all three times and skipping the first two stones on the next skeleton.  Mingo then moves forward another 5 feet.


DO NOT FORGET THIS SPELL!!!!
Prayer 40 ft from Mingo for 4 more rounds (allies get +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Reflex Saves:  Anson 23; Mig 20
Reflex ST (DC14) (1d20+9=23) 
Reflex ST (DC14) (1d20+9=20) 

Anson moves to AC24 to attack the Gunner near the door.

Mig aid another is successful Aid Anson in attack (1d20+4=20) 

Anson LS1: 17 must be a miss!
Anson LS2: 24 (critical threat)(used Guidance +1 on roll) 22 to confirm critical hit
LS/LS v Gunner (1d20+11=17, 1d20+5=24) 
critical threat confirmed? (1d20+5=22) 
Damage:  10 on first strike / 9 on second strike + 12 for the critical hit
LS 1/LS2/LS2crit damage (1d8+6=10, 1d8+6=9, 1d8+6=12) 

Anson SS1: 20
Anson SS2: 23
SS1/SS2 v Gunner (1d20+10=20 , 1d20+5=23) 
Damage:  5 on first / 8 on second
SS1/SS2 damage (1d6+4=5, 1d6+4=8) 

If the  Gunner is AC 17 or less, then he  takes 44 34 points of damage from Anson.

Scotley--Mingo's Initiative is 5 for this combat, so she goes last in the round.  I may need to wait for the others to make Mingo's moves.  If the skeletons are all down when it's her turn, she will move in the room and send skiprocks against the Archer first available foe.  If there are skeletons standing when it's her turn, Mingo will attack skeletons in this order Y6, Y5, Y4, Z4.  Attacks and skips in that order.  If only one attack at the end of her move AB25/AC25, attack the archer with SR1.  *If the Archer is hit, he get 1d6 additional cold damage that the skeletons are immune to.*

Mingo skiprock attack 1: 23       Damage:  8 (bludgeoning)
--skiprock skip attack 1: 17       Damage: 11 (bludgeoning)            

Mingo skiprock attack 2: 25       Damage: 10 (bludgeoning)
--skiprock skip attack 2: 19       Damage:  7 (bludgeoning)

Mingo skiprock attack 3: 21       Damage:  9 (bludgeoning)
--skiprock skip attack 3: 8

SR1/SR2/SR3 v skeletons (1d20+13=23, 1d20+13=25, 1d20+8=21) 
skips SR1/SR2/SR3 v skeletons (1d20+11=17, 1d20+11=19, 1d2+6=8) Oops! Sorry for the negative sign at IC.
SR 1/SR1 skip/SR 2/SR2 skip/SR 3 damage v skeletons (1d6+5=8, 1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=10, 1d6+5=7, 1d6+5=9) 

So if the skeletons are standing,  This is confusing--From now on, Mingo will move after the others so we can keep her actions more straightforward.

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; Prayer (40ft) 4 more rounds (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (14 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST); Guidance (1 min)(+1 on any roll in that time)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon tears up his skeleton*

reflex save (1d20 7=14) - made the save for half damage

Radoon will turn toward his "bizzaro" skeleton and try to disarm his skeleton with a dirty fighting move on the first attack and cutting at his opponents arm to force him to drop the possibly poisoned cutlass.

primary attack (1d20 10=30, 1d20 10=16)

OCC - damn wasted a 20!!!

secondary attack (1d20 5=6, 1d20 5=18)

damage rolls:
damage rolls (1d4 5=6, 1d4 5=8, 1d4 5=9)

dirty fighting move (1d4=2)
oops +1 more for Mingo's spell.

Total of 26 points of damage!

OCC - Scott, I am guessing 3 hits.


----------



## J. Alexander

Geoffrey Vasa 46/80 hit points

1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16) - Reflex Save

1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [5,11] = (16) to hit
1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [8,6] = (14)  to Hit
1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [2,1,4] = (7) to damage
1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [4,3,4] = (11) to damage

Feeling the bite of the fool's steel, Geoffrey will whirl and unleash his own attacks against the creature. 16 and 14 to hit, 7 and 11 points of damage...dc 14 or say bye bye


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh shakes off the lingering effect of the Thunderstones and pulls his head out of his nether parts.  

[sblock=For Scotley]Shouldn't we have actually gotten to act in round one?  We got to shout warnings, but never got to actually do anything.[/sblock]

Quickly deciding to take advantage of his speed, he steps through the door and attempts a vault and roll to avoid the skeleton cur.  Unfortunately [!@#$%^& IC Curse Strikes Again] the dog manages to get a hold of his Achilles and the normally graceful Monk ends up flat on his arse.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Dex Check (to Avoid Trip) (1d20+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Round 2*

Radoon 19
Anson 19
Mig19
Geoffrey 15
Gnurl 14
Marienna 12
Radoon 11
H'Roosh 11
The enemy 9
Mingo 5

Radoon will turn toward his "bizzaro" skeleton and try to disarm his skeleton with a dirty fighting move on the first attack and cutting at his opponents arm to force him to drop the possibly poisoned cutlass. Despite several hits, Radoon finds that his daggers are less than fully effective against the fleshless foe. He is unable to drop the skeleton or make it loose the blade.

Anson steps forward 5 feet and swings his swords at the Gunner near the door. Mig jumps up on the crate with a growl, causing the Gunner to raise his hands in fear, allowing Anson to take a clear shot at him. Anson slashes the Gunner deeply once and skewers him twice, drawing blood with three of four attacks! The man goes down.

Feeling the bite of the fool's steel, Geoffrey will whirl and unleash his own attacks against the creature. He only lands one blow, but it proves enough as the skeleton errupts into a firefly swarm of sparks that quickly wink out leaving only a dagger in a rubber chicken to clatter to the wooden planks of the drydock.

Gnurl points his wand of magic missile at the skeleton in Y24 and says, "Entschuldigung!" Five glowing missiles of force streak out of the wand and strike the skeleton. Though several bones are broken or even shattered the tottering skeleton remains standing for now. 

Marienna fires her crossbow at the undead dog nipping at H'Roosh's ankle and is disappointed as her well aimed shot sreaks through the creature's empty rib cage with little effect. 

[sblock=H'Roosh]Did you make your DC:19 dex check to avoid being tripped by the skeleton dog? I didn't see it in your post. If you did then the rest of your action will work, if not then you'll need to post another action starting with your possition flat your your arse. Note that you don't get a 5' step and a move action in the same round. One or the other, but with a 50' move it shouldn't matter. I left you in two places on the map until we resolve the trip and then I'll update this post.[/sblock]

H'Roosh goes down thanks to the skeleton cur's trip attempt. He manages to kick the undead dog nearly bashing its head into its chest, though it doesn't completely fell it. Then gets to his feet. 

The Archer fires again getting an arrow into Anson (6 points of damage a DC: 14 save vs. poison please). 

Mingo's warsling finishes off the rest of the skeletons with a rain of bouncing stones. 

OOC: I can't really resolve the rest of the round until I clear up H'Roosh's trip. The map will remain tentative until then too. Please hold your actions until I finish the round.

OOC: Okay actions for round 3.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Having moved after his attack last round, and fallen back behind Marienna, Gnurl turns and fires his wand at the same skeleton again: 18 more hp of damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1460645/

ooc:  I would give you Gnurl's coordinates, but I can't immediately locate the map.  I'll look for it more now and revise if I find it.  Got it, Gnurl is at W21.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Previous post edited to reflect the failing of the !@#$%^& Dex Check because of the !@#$%^& IC Curse that doesn't appear to affect me unless it's !@#$%^& important.

BTW, could you add H'Roosh to the Initiative Order, pretty please?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Gnurl, your intended target has been bashed by sling stones and is no longer standing. 

[sblock=H'Roosh]I went ahead and used your excellent tumbling roll as an attack from prone in the interests of moving things along. Hope you don't mind. You could have acted in round one, I just went with what was posted. I thought maybe you were just waiting to see what would happen next. Sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Previous post edited to reflect the failing of the !@#$%^& Dex Check because of the !@#$%^& IC Curse that doesn't appear to affect me unless it's !@#$%^& important.
> 
> BTW, could you add H'Roosh to the Initiative Order, pretty please?




H'Roosh is now in the initiative order as well as Mingo who got left out previously. Maybe I should consider the IC curse as a disadvantage and give you a bonus luck feat?


----------



## Scotley

*Updated Map*

OOC: I think I the other map doesn't reflect all that happened.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

As soon as he sees that his intended target has been felled by Mingo's handywork, and numerous other of their foes have been dispatched as well, Gurl will move up beside the position where H'Roosh began this round and fire his wand (my charge was already marked off because of the misunderstanding before) at the gunner, or if he is also down, then a remaining opponent nearest to him.

Damage for magic missile ffom wand: 20!  (sorry, prayer doesn't help spells)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1461729/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - Round 3*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Maybe I should consider the IC curse as a disadvantage and give you a bonus luck feat?




OOC: If I thought it would help . . .  BTW, thanks for giving H'Roosh an action for the round - makes me feel a little less useless.  What are the rules for getting to one's feet after being knocked on one's arse?  Does tumble help with this?  I'm trying to plan my actions, so I need to know if I can move and attack after standing up, and if so how far I can move.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]Standing up is a move action that provokes an attack of opportunity. Thus, I gave you a single attack and stood H'Roosh up last round. They had to get very lucky to get another hit, so I figured you would go for it. They missed. That means at the start of the round H'Roosh is up and may do as he pleases. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh in Round 3*

Now on his feet and looking distinctly embarassed, H'Roosh tries to make up for lost time.  He moves quickly to the crates directly in front of the remaining gunner, quick-steps up on top (Jump Check (1d20+9=26)) and delivers a swift kick to the face of his hapless foe.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+10=17) (Forgot the +1 for Prayer, so it's actually an 18) and
Damage (1d10+2=9)

OK, I'm starting to feel a little better now . . . until the other shoe drops, of course   .[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will move to engage the nearest undead...unleashing his mace once again, soudly bashing with his first hit for 10 points of damage....DC save please

1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [19,11] = (30) 
1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [6,6] = (12) 
1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [3,3,4] = (10) 
1d20+11;1d20+6;2d4+4;2d4+4 → [2,3,4] = (9)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon would like to move and launch 4 daggers at the archer.  How far can I move and do this and how many feet are each square?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Geoffrey finds that no undead remain, only the gunner and the archer across the room behind the crates.

OOC: The squares are 5' on a side. Unless otherwise noted this will be the default size for my game. Radoon can move 5' and still take a full attack. If he moves further he only gets one dagger rather than four. His only option for a full four dagger toss this round would be to step diagonally in front of Geoffrey. Then he could toss at either the gunner or the archer.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC26) Anson (HP44/63 AC23*) Mig (HP22/35 AC19)*

Anson winces as the arrow hits his arm but shrugs off the injury.  Mig growls to distract the remaining Gunner.  Anson moves to close off any escape for the remaining gunner and archer, ending in a slash at the gunner (hitting for 10 9 if Gunner is evil & AC18 and missing if Gunner has better than AC16 otherwise).

Mingo moves into the room and lets loose a skiprock at the archer, hitting him firmly.

DO NOT FORGET THIS SPELL!!!!
Prayer 40 ft from Mingo for 3 more rounds (allies get +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Fortitude Save for Anson 18
Save v. Poison DC14 (1d20+11=18) 

Anson moves to AG24 to attack the remaining Gunner.

Mig aid another is successful (16) Aid Anson in attack (1d20+7=16) 

Anson LS1: 16 (or an 18 if the Gunner is evil)  LS v. Gunner (1d20+14=17) 
Damage if Gunner is evil:  9 Damage v Gunner (1d8+7=9) 
Mingo should be about Y26 to start this round, as she has made 2 5-ft steps in the last 2 rounds.  Anson moved more than 40 ft from Mingo, so had to reduce attack and damage by 1.

Mingo moves to AC25 or so.  Anywhere within 30 ft of the Archer is fine.

Mingo WS/Sr: 22
WS/SR v Archer (1d20+15=22) 
Damage: 11 (9 rock; 2 cold) SR damage v Archer (1d6+5+1d6=11) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; Prayer (40ft) 3 more rounds (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, foes take -1 penalty on such rolls)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (13 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 47 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 48 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5r); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Revised Action

When in doubt charge...Geoffrey will rush the gunner.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will enter the room, stepping in front of Geoffry and let loose 4 daggers into the archer in the corner of the room.  He will then duck to a crouching position.

primary hits (1d20 7=23, 1d20 7=22)

secondary hits (1d20 2=13, 1d20 2=3)

damage rolls (1d4 4=6, 1d4 4=6, 1d4 4=7, 1d4 4=6)


----------



## Leif

OOC: I edited post 2219 to add magic missile damage (wand) to the gunner.


----------



## Scotley

Moving swiftly, the party dispatches the gunner and the archer with a hail of daggers, magic missiles, sword thrusts, mace blows and a good swift kick.

Just after the second man falls the chanting stops upstairs. The room is filled with a sudden oppressive silence. Even the sounds of water lapping at the drydock below your feet seems muted. A wave of cold seems to sweep through the chamber chilling each of you to the bone and making the hackles rise on Mig's neck. Featherwind huddles close to Gnurl, her wings wrapped tightly around her body and her head rotating two and fro looking for the danger she feels. Despite the warm tropical sun beating down outside it is as dim and cold as a midwinter's night in the building.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"I belive they are ready to receive us now...shall we be prompt or keep them waiting a bit"  Geoffrey says.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Well, I tell you, Geoffrey, we might as well get it over with."


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will gather his dagger and meet walk to Geoffry, "You are right, no surprises, let's go."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Which door gentlemen? Left or Right as you face North.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Is there any difference between the doors.  Are they both closed?  Do we have an idea of if they go up or down?  I am guessing not down but you never know.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: No obvious differences between the doors and no indication as to which might have a stair behind it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will pause for a moment, shut his eyes and say a brief prayer asking for guidance, he will then kiss one othe rings on his hand and extend it towards the doors.

For Scotley
[sblock]Does he feel a pull in either direction[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Unexpectedly, the ring goes quite cold on his hand. He feels that as he probed beyond the doors, something is extending its senses back at Geoffrey. Whatever it is, it ain't nice. Feel free to imagine a halfing gazing into the Palantir stone...Will save please![/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For the DM
[sblock]1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31) will save[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl grows concerned when he sees Geoffrey's face blanch far beyond its usual ivory pallor.  Then he starts his "gotta pee" dance and begins to sing a lullaby.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Geoffery manages to pull back from the dark intellect that was trying to reach into his mind. He has the feeling that the door on the left (facing north) leads to the foe. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Are you okay, Geoffrey?  Is something wrong?"  Gnurl asks the brave, undead-smiting cleric, hoping that he's ok because Gnurl had firm plans to hide behind him during the next encounter!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Coming out of a semi trance Geoffrey answers the small figure before him "Great Evil is beyond the door to our Left. A vast dark intellect awaits us gentlmen...we dare not dealy, cast what spells you need and let us be off"

Geoffrey will then quickly hand Radoon and Horoosh a potion of Proctection from Evil. "Drink this quickly gentlmen it will add you greatly" Assuming that they drink  Geoffrey will then cast
Divine Favor on himself

I suggest everboyd read Proctecion from Evil.
Geoffrey will be +3 to hit and +3 to damage with the spell


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Seeing Geoffry's pale face, Radoon will take the elixir and drink it down.  "Thank you my friend, we'll celebrate tonight."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Heeding Geoffrey's warning, Gnurl will read one of his scrolls of _Magic Circle Against Evil_ (5'r.) (caster level 5).  I'm gonna wait a little bit more before downing my other potion of displacement, I think, but I want to use it for this fight, too.  Gnurl, will, however, read a scroll of _Mage Armor_ before going any further.  That makes him AC 21 for the duration of the spell, which is 1 hour/caster level, and in this case, that's 1 hour.  (What can I say?  I bought some cheap scrolls!)  

The magic circle against evil will be centered on Gnurl, and that means that all within ten feet of Gnurl gain the effects of the _Protection From Evil_ spell, but its effects don't stack with _Protection From Evil_, so those who already have the spell affecting them won't be helped any more.  But if their spell ends before my scroll, all the have to do is move within 10' of me, and they still have it.  It gives +2 AC and +2 to saves against evil opponents also.  That makes Gnurl's AC 23, with the Magic Circle Against Evil and the Mage Armor, too.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC28*) Anson (HP59/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo pulls her wand and cures Anson as Anson cures Mig.  As Mingo's Prayer spell ends, Mingo casts the _Protection from Evil _ spell on herself.

As she nods ready to the group, Mingo casts _Bless_ on the party, "May the Light bless each of us."

Bless (50 rounds) +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)
[sblock=OOC and rolls]
CLW on Anson:  15 CLW on Anson (1d8=5, 1d8=6, 1d8=4) 

CLW on Mig:  14 CLW on Mig (1d8=8, 1d8=6) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (49 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (9 more rounds)(+2 AC, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 46 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Summary of Spell Effects*

OOC:  So that's Geoffrey, Radoon, H'Roosh, and Gnurl all affected directly by Protection from evil, which gives each of them +2 AC vs. Evil Opponents and +2 to all Saving Throws against Evil Opponents.  Additionally, everyone within 10 feet of Gnurl gets the same benefit, but this does not stack with any other Protection From Evil spell or effect.

Additionally, Mingo provides to everyone a +1 bonus "to hit" and to saving throws vs. fear as a morale bonus.

Did I miss anyone or anything?  Let's go get 'em while the gettin's as good as it's going to get!!!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  So that's Geoffrey, Radoon, H'Roosh, and Gnurl all affected directly by Protection from evil, which gives each of them +2 AC vs. Evil Opponents and +2 to all Saving Throws against Evil Opponents.  Additionally, everyone within 10 feet of Gnurl gets the same benefit, but this does not stack with any other Protection From Evil spell or effect.
> 
> Additionally, Mingo provides to everyone a +1 bonus "to hit" and to saving throws vs. fear as a morale bonus.
> 
> Did I miss anyone or anything?  Let's go get 'em while the gettin's as good as it's going to get!!!




OOC: Mingo and Anson are both under separate _Protection from Evil_ spells, with Anson's due to expire within the minute.

Note that morale bonuses stack with other bonuses, but not other morale bonuses.

In addition, Mingo has two undead-specific spells to cast if our opponent requires them.

So let's go!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I think you've covered it, but please note that protection from evil provides a 'deflection' bonus to AC, which does not stack with other deflection bonuses such as the one provided by a ring of protection. If you have a ring of protection +1  then you AC will only improve by 1. If you have a ring of protection +2 or better or other deflection bonus item or spell, then you gain no bonus to ac from protection from evil. However, the other benefits apply. 

OOC: If everyone is ready, who will open the door and in what order will you enter? Marienna would try to hang back and remain within Gnurl's circle of protection.


----------



## Leif

*Scotley?*

OOC:  Now Mage Armor will stack with Shield, won't it?  If so, then that means that it also stack with a Ring of Protection, right?  So, while Gnurl's shield spell wouldn't stack with his present set-up, if mage armor will stack this way, then my previous posts are correct.  If it won't stack with a ring of protection, then I'm off by 2 on AC.


----------



## Scotley

Mage Armor provides an 'armor' bonus and so stacks with physical shield wooden or steel shields as well as the deflection bonus provided by a shield spell. However, a shield spell is a deflection bonus, so it does *not* stack with a ring of protection or the protection from evil spells. Mage Armor does not stack with physical armor such as a chain shirt however.


----------



## Leif

ooc:  that's what I thought.  I got it all right, then!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon doesn't mind being the first to enter, and in just case he will be in full defensive mode in aid his AC, at least until all are in and we have asessed the situation.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon doesn't mind being the first to enter, and in just case he will be in full defensive mode in aid his AC, at least until all are in and we have assessed the situation.




OOC: A less resilient woman than Marienna might well swoon at such bravery in her man. 

Who's opening the door and who is next?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Who's opening the door and who is next?



Does the door open inwardly, or does it swing out toward us?  If it opens toward us, then Gnurl will be happy to open it and hide behind it while his big, tough friends (and Mingo) go through ahead of him.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oh what the heck, it opens toward you. Enjoy!


----------



## Lou

*Both doors?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh what the heck, it opens toward you. Enjoy!




Do both doors open outward?  Either way, Anson will move a crate in front of the other door so we don't get hit from behind.  Or at least it will be harder or noisier to do so.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resoultion*

"Gentlmen, Ladies I belive this to be my fight, I will engage the foul creature head on..do what you must" With that Geoffrey moves towards the door and as they open will scan the room and then step in "Prepare to return to the abyss creature for the Church is here to help you along you way"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Boy, that Geoffrey!  I'm sure glad he's on our side!"


----------



## Scotley

*Teased...*

The door opens easily and Geoffrey and Radoon enter, but they are frustrated by a small room void of inhabitants. There are numerious pieces of nautical gear, sails, spars and oars stacked and piled about, but nothing moving. There is a stair that leads around the outside of the room to a door in the ceiling.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will look at Geoffry a bit puzzled, "I guess we head to the stairs."   Radoon will relay to those behind him what he is seeing.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl follows silently along, looking like a condemned gnome climbing the stairs of the gallows.


----------



## Scotley

As everyone moves into the room you can hear movement on the floor above. The door opens upward and is only large enough for one at a time. It seems likely that you are expected.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

How high off the floor is this door?  Were they kind enough to leave a ladder for Gnurl?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The stairs run up to the door, so Gnurl and Mingo should be able to get up there without difficulty.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"This is not going to be fun...it is really going to cause us to enter one by one, I wonder if there are any outside entrances.  I think H'Roosh would have the best chance to enter via an upper level window.
OCC - Scott did any of us remember a window on the exterior that would coincide with where this door would leave?

spot check (1d20 5=23)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"I fear we should not give them time to prepare even more but if it must be so then it must be. Go search out another way if that is your desire, I will enter and detain him thru this portal. I will delay one round and hope that you may find other entry points within a few. Mistress Ming, Master Gnrul could you cast a dispel magic or dispel evil upon that portal while i prepare a prayer and enter it next. That may afford me some protection from what awaits the first to pass thru"..

Geoffrey will then prepare to dive thru the doorway.
for scotley
[sblock]Geoffrey casts life grace on himself"[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC28*) Anson (HP59/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo says, "I have no dispelling powers, but may the Light guide you."

Mingo casts _Guidance _ on Geoffrey, for a +1 before a roll on his choosing within the next 1 minute.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: There are plenty of windows, but they are all narrow slits that wouldn't even allow Mingo in. The building is only two stories and has a flat roof with a low wall around it. You could split the group and try the roof in hopes that there is another way in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC: Sorry for the absence - have had a tough week.

IC: 

H'Roosh speaks quietly -

"I suggest we all enter here.  Open the door quickly, then hesitate a moment to throw off their timing (if that's possible).  Then into the room and away from the door as rapidly as possible.  I will place myself anywhere in the order the Captain desires.  We should be ready to attack with everything we have."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Unfortunately, I did not memorize detect magic today.  I have one _dispel magic_ but I hate to waste it on the door if we don't need it.  If we have a rogue handy, perhaps he and one of the priestly types could combine their efforts to make sure that there is a magical trap before  I waste my one and only _dispel magic_ that I was kinda hoping to use as a counterspell, anyway.  But I'm all for just busting in on the foe suddenly.  If we're really thinking about going in one at a time, let me remind you of the First Commandment of military strategy:  'Divide and Conquer.'


----------



## Scotley

*Where angels fear to tread...*

The discussion suddenly becomes moot. Geoffrey, displaying surprising rashness for one of a class normally known for wisdom, flings the door open and dives through the doorway. Radoon is near the top of the stairs. The party below can hear the clash of arms above and the sound of many feet moving about. You can just hear a strange wordless song as well as other more distant voices, but you can't make out what they are saying. 

OOC: I'll wait for the rest state your positions and actions. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]The room is good sized, filling the entire upper floor of the little building. It is also crammed full of people with vacant eyes who are unkempt in appearance and mostly dressed as servants and wait staff. Geoffrey's first instinct is that they are zombies, but upon closer examination he realizes that they are living, yet somehow lacking in self-will. Most of the people are unarmed, but a few close to the door in the floor have simple weapons. A club and a long spear are used against him, but neither finds its mark. Then he hears a strange voice begin to sing a haunting wordless tune that seems to tug upon some deep primal part of his mind and he feels a powerful urge to just let go and allow the sound to guide him. Will Save DC: 14 please. Vaguely from the back of the room he hears voices speaking the words of magic that indicate spells are being cast, but the song is making it hard to focus on that...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Map for Geoffrey's eyes only. When you enter the room you may look.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC28*) Anson (HP59/63 AC23*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo says, "H'Roosh, you should follow and tumble to the side as only one of your training can."  Mingo stands ready to move into the room ahead of Anson and Mig.  If others push ahead of her, she will let them go first.

Mingo moves at 30 right now, so she moves as quickly as all but H'Roosh and Anson (who is similarly moving at 40).


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Dame, I know planning takes a while in real time, but I would have thought we could have come up with something better than this!

Radoon will quickly follow Geoffry up the hole.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]The room is good sized, filling the entire upper floor of the little building. It is also crammed full of people with vacant eyes who are unkempt in appearance and mostly dressed as servants and wait staff. Radoon recognizes their uniforms from the Masque. The still appear to be alive, yet somehow lacking in self-will. It seems the people who worked the party have not been treated well by their employers. Most of the people are unarmed, but a few close to the door in the floor have simple weapons. He sees Geoffrey nearly take a long spear to the gut. Then he hears a strange voice begin to sing a haunting wordless tune that seems to tug upon some deep primal part of his mind and he feels a powerful urge to just let go and allow the sound to guide him. Will Save DC: 14 please. Radoon remembers this from the Masque too. Those undead with their charm song. Vaguely from the back of the room he hears voices speaking the words of magic that indicate spells are being cast, but the song is making it hard to focus on that...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon may look at the map now.

OOC: Everyone needs to roll a new initiative too!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For the DM
[sblock]Can i have a ruling on if Life's Grace which i cast prevents the song from affecting Geoffrey as it bars mind control etc..[/sblock]

initative = 14


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]I don't see anything about mental attacks in lifes grace. It does protect you from damn near every other undead ability. Here is the spell: 

LIFE’S GRACE
Abjuration
Level: Cleric 5
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Living creature touched
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Will negates
(harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
You say a brief prayer and touch your holy
symbol to a creature. Symbols of warding
and safety appear and flow out to cover
the creature in a web of protective magic
before fading from sight, absorbed into the
creature’s form.

The living creature touched becomes
immune to all death spells, magical
death effects, energy drain, and any
negative energy effects. In addition, the
subject is immune to undead special
attacks that deal ability damage, ability
drain, and magical disease (such as
mummy rot), even if these attacks do not
have a magical source. (For example, the
spell prevents poison damage from the
poisonous bite of an undead creature.)
This spell does not prevent such attacks
from undead originating from spells,
magic items, or class abilities; only the
special attacks from the undead’s base
nature are affected.
In addition, the subject’s armor or
clothing is considered ghost touch
armor, and its armor bonus counts
against incorporeal attacks. (A suit of
clothing is considered armor that gives
+0 AC for this purpose, though it can
be enhanced with spells such as magic
vestment.)
This spell doesn’t remove negative
levels that the subject has already
gained, nor does it affect the saving
throw necessary 24 hours after gaining
a negative level.

Note that some other spells protecting Geoffrey may give a bonus on the save.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo moves at 30 right now, so she moves as quickly as all but H'Roosh and Anson (who is similarly moving at 40).




OOC: H'Roosh actually moves at 50.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Initiative (1d20+4=16)
Tumble Check (1d20+11=30) [/sblock]

Acting on Mingo's words, H'Roosh sprints up the stairs and dive/rolls to the right, neatly avoiding any attacks provoked by his movement into the upstairs area.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]The room is good sized, filling the entire upper floor of the little building. It is also crammed full of people with vacant eyes who are unkempt in appearance and mostly dressed as servants and wait staff. H'Roosh's's first impression is that they are zombies, but upon closer examination he realizes that they are living, yet somehow lacking in self-will. Most of the people are unarmed, but a few close to the door in the floor have simple weapons. A morning star us used against him, but fails to find its mark. Then he hears a strange voice begin to sing a haunting wordless tune that seems to tug upon some deep primal part of his mind and he feels a powerful urge to just let go and allow the sound to guide him. Will Save DC: 14 please. Vaguely from the back of the room he hears voices speaking the words of magic that indicate spells are being cast, but the song is making it hard to focus on that... [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]Will Save (1d20+12=21)

H'Roosh would top the stairs at D3, and Tumble immediately to C4, then C5, C6, and C7.  If he started at the top of the stairs C7 is half his move rate, which is the limit for tumbling w/out taking a -10 penalty.  I don't know how far down the stairs he was when he started - my impression was we were all crowded at the top - so just put him on the map whereever 5 squares from his starting point ends up. 

He avoids AoO from enemies at C3 and D4, provokes one from D5, and avoids those from D6 and D7.

Tumble Checks - C3: 1d20+11=19, D4: 1d20+11=25, D5: 1d20+11=14, D6: 1d20+11=25, D7: 1d20+11=21)

Just let me know where he ends up and I'll post description accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Todd, how long does the protection from evil potion you gave H'Roosh and me last?


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]Note that the DC of the tumble check goes up with each opponent you pass. So the first check was at DC:15, then 17, 19, 21 and the last check which you rolled a 21 on was at DC:23, so you would have been attacked twice rather than once. I've noticed that some DM's rule that you are stopped when hit by an attack of opportunity. Reading the rather limited information in the skill description I can't confirm that. For now you may continue your tumble even if hit. However, if I find an official ruling later that may change. To further complicate matters, when you are attacked by a foe without a weapon and you have one (Monks count as armed of course) you get an attack of opportunity. So feel free to roll one against the unarmed foe at D5, Slave 6. The finally aoo comes from an armed foe at D7. Anyway, Slave 6 missed, while armed slave strikes H'Roosh for 5 points of damage with a quarter staff. The priest finishes his spell and a black ray (1d20+11=16) of necromantic energy shoots forth toward H'Roosh. What is H'Roosh's current Touch AC? If it is 16 or worse, roll a DC22 fortitude save. [/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey and Radoon]Standing side by side before the press of people, you notice H'Roosh come tumbling in behind you. He manages to tumble all the way to the back of the room coming to a stop before a man who whacks him with a quarter staff. You feel a cold chill even this far across the room as the priest unleashes some very powerful dark necromantic magic at H'Roosh in the form of a black ray.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Todd, how long does the protection from evil potion you gave H'Roosh and me last?




OOC: A normal book price potion of this sort would be good for 1 minute, which is 10 combat rounds. That should see you through the combat. Note that drinking a potion draws attacks of opportunity. However, the foes near enough to Radoon to attack are not armed, so it might be better for the armed Radoon if they did take a swing at him, since he, being armed, would get a free shot at them.


----------



## mleibrock

*potion*

OCC - Scott, Radoon drank the potion before we went through the first door, the one that had nothing in there, so I guess what I am asking is was that more than 1 minute ago, I am assuming yes?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: No, you went through the door, found nothing and Geoffrey paused one round for a spell then went through the door. Radoon followed just behind. You really haven't moved very far. I'd say you are in round 3 of the duration, so 7 more to go. Enjoy!


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC27*) Anson (HP59/63 AC21*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo tops the stairs and moves in the direction H'Roosh moved, warsling with skiprock in hand.  Anson and Mig right behind move the opposite direction.  Anson has both swords drawn.

Bless (45 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)
[sblock=OOC and personal spells]


[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (44 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (4 more rounds)(+0 AC due to +2 RoP, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 46 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will begin moving towards the singing creature as HoRosh has already closed ont he priest.

Scotley
[sblock]Save=15[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

will save (1d20 7=9)

But... doesn't the protection from eveil prevent me from being mentally controlled, page 266 PH at least for the duration of the potion/spell.

Depending on what happens with the will save failure, Radoon would like to attack Slave 1 and 2.

OCC - Scott, how would I attack using my "two with one blow" skill?  Would I roll my normal 4 attacks and just apply them to each opponent or roll 4 on one opponent and 4 on the other?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl enters and casts _Fever Dream_ on the eerie singer. (save DC=22)

OOC:  Sorry I'm so late, having computer trouble at home.  I'm in my office right now.  My appearance in this fight will probably be sporadic at best......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Scotley]I did remember about the DC going up - I just got lost in the effort to think through combining Tumbling across a room full of people with checking 5 AoO avoidances.  Thanks for catching it   .

H'Roosh's AC comes entirely from Dex/Wis bonuses and his bonus for his Monk level - I think that means his touch AC is the same as his regular AC, right?  That would be 20.

My take was also that Tumbles don't stop when one is hit with an AoO - I wondered, but couldn't find anything in the description to indicate that it does.

My next question - if I remember, one can make a full move and still get one attack.  So he should get to attack the priest this round, I think.  Should he also get an attack of opportunity against the priest, since the priest cast a spell while in a threatened square?  Let me know, and I'll amend this post to include these attacks as well. If he gets only one AoO in a round, he'll take it against the priest for certain sure - he's gotta be aware the dude is casting and that he can be there this round, so he'll forgo the AoO against the Slave to get one on the Priest.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Rolls]AoO vs. Slave 6:
To Hit: 1d20+10=22
Damage: 1d10+2=12) 

Attack vs. Priest:
To Hit (1d20+10=22)
Damage (1d10+2=6)[/sblock]

H'Roosh vaults and tumbles down the open lane along the west side of the room, lashing out with a quick backfist at a mindless slave that has the temerity to try to stop the Genasi's flowing advance.  He comes to a halt as he faces off against a Quarterstaff wielding slave and the priest at the back of the room.  He staggers as he ends his run - the staff man jabs with the end and catches the monk on the hip.  As he comes to a halt facing the staff man and the priest, his preturnatural awareness warns him of an impending attack.  He dips a shoulder just enough to avoid a sizzling ray of foul energy lancing out from the priest's pointing finger.  His return attack catches the caster a glancing blow on his outstretched arm, but seems to do little damage.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]The priest wisely cast on the defensive, but you are entitled to an attack. I'll use the one you rolled for the priest as H'Roosh's attack for the round, since it just hits. You can roll an AoO against the slave now if you wish.[/sblock]

[sblock=Radoon]I am honestly not sure about the 'two with one blow' is that a class ability or a feat? Do you know where it came from so I can look it up. I just can't remember that one off the top of my head. So many rules, so little time...[/Sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl, Mingo and Company]I appreciate your eagerness to get in on the action, but my intention with this room was give you an individual post about what your character's unique perception of the battle was as you entered the room. Perhaps this was a poor choice on my part, or I should have made my intentions clear. You individual posts will be forthcoming. As usual, please don't read the other sblock for other characters. Leif, once you read your's you may change your stated action if you choose. I also need initiative from you all.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Mingo]Mingo eagerly follows the Monk into the room, only to find that there is little space left even for her small form. The quick agile monk easily tumbled the length of the room despite the press of people. The room does seem to take up the entire upper floor of the building. She is face to face with a hulking brute of a human with a morning star. The fellow is dressed in some sort of costume or uniform like he was serving drinks in a high class bar, but he is unkempt and unshaven. There is a strangely vacant look in his eyes, and for a moment Mingo suspects that he is undead, but as she prepares to defend herself against him, she realizes that he is under some sort of compulsion or spell. Indeed most of the people in the room seem to have a similar vacant look, most of them aren't even armed, but they seem determined to block your path. The greater threats in the room seem to be some sort of priest that casts a particularly foul necromantic spell at H'Roosh. The ray missed but the lingering dark magic stained the wall behind him. An even more disturbing form is sitting up on what appears to be a slab of ice carved into a large altar of some sort. The room really isn't cold enough to keep it frozen, yet the block remains. The figure is casting some arcane magic. Finally, a strange creature that Mingo can sense is undead, is singing an haunting wordless song. The song touches something deep in Mingo and makes it difficult to think of focus. DC: 14 will save please.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anson]Just manages to cram into a space vacated by Geoffrey with Mig slips in at his side. The wizard went the other way with Mingo, Marienna can't even get in. This is a tactical disaster. There are foes on three sides, though only one close by has a club. Even so he doesn't seem to be much of a threat. The others aren't even unarmed. They seem strange, hollow, and poorly maintained, like castaways or prisoners. No worse than that, so magic or compulsion is at work here. More distantly in crowded room he gets glimpses of spell casters and maybe undead. He starts to figure out the best approach to this fight. Then the song hits him almost like a blow. While wordless, it is sweet and compelling, where does it come from? There, that figure, Undead? Maybe, but that voice, so soothing, one could get lost in it and let all this chaos just slide away...Will save DC14.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mig]Follow the leader up the stairs, hmmm, interesting smells, unwashed people, no food no dogs. *snort* Nose burning herbs two-legs always burn to ruin the smells. Wait, dead, but that strange dead not dead smell that always means trouble. So many two-legs in here. That one has a stick, that one too. We fight. What does master want? Sounds, good sounds, like masters voice only better. Like mother's heart beat when I was a pup. So good, why are we fighting when such sweet sounds come. Will save DC: 14[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Gnurl makes his way up the stairs on the heels of Mingo, Anson and Mig. The room above seems to fill the upper floor of the building. Due to the press of people, Gnurl can barely make it off the stairs. A big burly man in a shabby bartenders' uniform faces Mingo and Gnurl with a morning star in hand. Gnurl's gnomish nose notes that these people haven't bathed in a couple of days and even the incense they've been burning can't really cut the smell. The people are strangely distracted as if under some sort of illusion or enchantment. They seem to be acting under some sort of complusion rather than of their own will. All of them are dressed in costumes or uniforms from some sort of party. A priest just cast a necromantic ray at H'Roosh across the room and some sort of figure is on top of an altar of ice at the back of the room casting an arcane spell, sounds like a conjuration (Spellcraft check DC: 22 times 2 to confirm the specific spells). Marienna stands halfway out of the open door in the floor behind you with no space to enter the room. The sound that has been gnawing at the back of your mind suddenly gets your complete attention. It is a powerful wordless song sung by an undead figure behind you. It reaches to something deep in Gnurl's core. It is a soothing relaxing feeling that makes him want to just let all his cares slip away and listen. DC: 14 will save. He considers casting a fever dream at the singer, but knows that undead are immune to phantasms. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]There is a path to the undead singer, but if Geoffrey goes there he will be subject to half a dozen attacks of opportunity. Only a couple of the foes actually have weapons, so it won't be too bad, but I wanted to make sure you were aware of it before your move. I doubt that Geoffrey has enough tumble skill to use H'Roosh's trick and even with the skill he still took a couple of AoO. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]Gnurl makes his way up the stairs on the heels of Mingo, Anson and Mig. The room above seems to fill the upper floor of the building. Due to the press of people, Gnurl can barely make it off the stairs. A big burly man in a shabby bartenders' uniform faces Mingo and Gnurl with a morning star in hand. Gnurl's gnomish nose notes that these people haven't bathed in a couple of days and even the incense they've been burning can't really cut the smell. The people are strangely distracted as if under some sort of illusion or enchantment. They seem to be acting under some sort of complusion rather than of their own will. All of them are dressed in costumes or uniforms from some sort of party. A priest just cast a necromantic ray at H'Roosh across the room and some sort of figure is on top of an altar of ice at the back of the room casting an arcane spell, sounds like a conjuration (Spellcraft check DC: 22 times 2 to confirm the specific spells). Marienna stands halfway out of the open door in the floor behind you with no space to enter the room. The sound that has been gnawing at the back of your mind suddenly gets your complete attention. It is a powerful wordless song sung by an undead figure behind you. It reaches to something deep in Gnurl's core. It is a soothing relaxing feeling that makes him want to just let all his cares slip away and listen. DC: 14 will save. He considers casting a fever dream at the singer, but knows that undead are immune to phantasms. [/sblock]



[sblock=DM]Gnurl's Will save = 1d20+6 = 12  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1468286/ 

Since Gnurl failed his save, I'm guessing that he can't take an action?  If he can, then he'll cast fever dream at the necromantic priest.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Gnurl is facinated with the singing in much the same way he would be if he failed his save vs. a hypnotic pattern. But it is sonic rather than an illusion. He will be out of the fight until somebody gets rid of the singer, which I suspect Geoffrey will do in short order.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Revised map*

Here is the current map, though Geoffrey's position may change. I still don't have initiative for everyone yet either.


----------



## Leif

[sblock=DM]For whenever Gnurl is able to act again, his initiative is a whopping  10. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1468367/ [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, 

I have that info at home so it'll have to wait until later, sorry.  What about the protection from evil potion?  See previous post.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP74/76 AC27*) Anson (HP59/63 AC21*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Mingo yells down to Marienna, "We need a spell to break mass mind control!  The room is full of mind controlled people!"

[sblock=Scotley]
Initiatives:  Anson 17; Mingo 6; Mig 5  Invisible Castle strikes again!
Saving Throws:  Mingo 21; Anson 17; Mig 21

"Mig aid attack!"

Anson wants to create space and is hoping that damage will allow the slaves to resist the magic:  Full attack, rotating targets one attack each:  
Armed Slave 1: 31 (dam: 11); Slave 4: 13 (dam: 12); Slave 3: 20 (dam: 6); Slave 2: 23 (dam: 6).

Mingo can barely see through the room with all the big people in the way.  Mingo is struck by a fist (2 HP) as she casts _Spiritual Weapon_ to attack the singer, which hits (natural 20!) for 5 points of force damage!  [Spell Resistance?  DC 25 to void spell]


[sblock=rolls]
Anson initiative (1d20+1=17) 
Mingo intiative (1d20+4=6) 
Mig initiative (1d20+3=5) 

Mingo Will Save (1d20+12=21) 
Anson Will Save (1d20+6=17) 
Mig Will Save (1d20+2=21) 

Mig aid another:  22 Aid Anson's attack (1d20+7=22) 

Anson's attacks:  Anson attacks (1d20+13=31, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+10=20, 1d20+5=23) 
Anson Damage rolls:  Anson damage rolls (1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=12, 1d6+2=6, 1d6+2=6) 

Mingo's attack on the undead singer:  29 Spiritual Weapon v. Singer (1d20+9=29, 1d8+1=5) 
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
Bless (44 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)
[sblock=OOC and personal spells]


[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (43 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (3 more rounds)(+0 AC due to +2 RoP, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 46 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For Scotley
[sblock]I am hoping his armor class will shield him from a lot of it....but charge is the word toward the singer.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott,
> 
> I have that info at home so it'll have to wait until later, sorry.  What about the protection from evil potion?  See previous post.




OOC: Sorry, I would have sworn that I addressed this in the previous post, but obviously, I didn't. Anyway, Protection from Evil will protect you from the song. That applies to anyone else who may have cast said spell or consumed said potion.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Mingo]Note that Mingo will take three attacks of opportunity if she chooses to cast the spell. She can cast on the defensive making a concentration check if you perfer.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Initiative:

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Other undead 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5


----------



## Leif

*Hay Waitaminnit!!*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, I would have sworn that I addressed this in the previous post, but obviously, I didn't. Anyway, Protection from Evil will protect you from the song. That applies to anyone else who may have cast said spell or consumed said potion.



[sblock=DM]If Prot. from Evil stops the song's effects, then Gnurl should be okay, because he was at the very center of a Protection from Evil 10' Radius.  See post 2245.  So he should never have been subject to this mind control/charm/whatever it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mingo]Note that Mingo will take three attacks of opportunity if she chooses to cast the spell. She can cast on the defensive making a concentration check if you perfer.[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]Bring 'em on.  Mingo is AC 27.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Mingo]Good odds, but poor choice, I didn't bother to add any mods since they can only hit Mingo with a natural 20. Unfortunately, AoO (1d20=4, 1d20=7, 1d20=20) she's going to get hit, but only by an unarmed 1st level human for damage (1d3+1=2). You'll need to make a DC12 concentration check or the spell will be spoiled.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mingo]Good odds, but poor choice, I didn't bother to add any mods since they can only hit Mingo with a natural 20. Unfortunately, AoO (1d20=4, 1d20=7, 1d20=20) she's going to get hit, but only by an unarmed 1st level human for damage (1d3+1=2). You'll need to make a DC12 concentration check or the spell will be spoiled.[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]
Concentration Check DC12 (1d20+3=16) 

*grin* Mingo would have made the roll either way, but DC 12 was lower than DC 15. 

Now I get to hope she doesn't need the 2 HP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=H'Roosh]The priest wisely cast on the defensive, but you are entitled to an attack. I'll use the one you rolled for the priest as H'Roosh's attack for the round, since it just hits. You can roll an AoO against the slave now if you wish.[/sblock]




Previous post (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4003395&postcount=2292) edited to reflect 'actual' events.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

[sblock=Scott]  Scott,  The two with one toss can be found in the complete warrior OEF on page 59.  It is a class skill[/Sblock]

initiative (1d20 3=19)


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]Okay got it now. You roll 4 attacks. Each roll is good for two targets. If they have different armor classes you could hit one and not the other. You roll seperate damage for each one you hit. If your roll is a crit threat then you roll twice (once for each target) to see if it is confirmed. That's a very powerful ability. Does that help? The slaves are all AC11.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Scotley
> [sblock]I am hoping his armor class will shield him from a lot of it....but charge is the word toward the singer.[/sblock]




[sblock=Geoffrey]Roll to hit, the singer is AC17[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For Scotley
[sblock]([18, 14], [8, 9], [4, 1, 9], [3, 3, 9])  so that is 32 and 17 to hit...so to hits......for 14 and 15 points....a total of 29 points plus to saves or be destroyed at dc14.....dame i love the spell...that +3 to hit and damage makes a world of differnece..[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

It's like the skiprocks I am so jealous of!


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Can I please get a DM ruling on my comment in post 2308?  That's where I point out that Gnurl also had a protection from evil spell going, which you said prevented someone else from being charmed....


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]If Prot. from Evil stops the song's effects, then Gnurl should be okay, because he was at the very center of a Protection from Evil 10' Radius.  See post 2245.  So he should never have been subject to this mind control/charm/whatever it is.[/sblock]




[sblock=Gnurl]Yes, the protection from evil works just as well for Gnurl. Sorry I missed your post.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> It's like the skiprocks I am so jealous of!




OOC: Yes, great fun. I hope to get a proper post up so we can move to round two this afternoon, but I'm having a very busy day.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]Yes, the protection from evil works just as well for Gnurl. Sorry I missed your post.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM]so that means I'm not charmed after all??  In that case, Gnurl would have proceeded with his _fever dream_ spell as previously indicated as soon as he was able to cast it (which was maybe a round or two ago, I guess?)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Due to various rules questions, and my being very busy, we have not progressed beyond the 1st round yet. I hope to get the round posted and a call for round two up this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Other undead 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

[sblock=Radoon]I'm going to just make a vague post about your dagger throwing now and I'll put up the specifics once I see your rolls. I don't want to wait any longer to post the first round. You can go ahead and roll your daggers for round one after this post and then it will be time to act in round 2.[/sblock]

Radoon and Geoffrey enter the room first and Radoon immediately tosses a dagger at the press of people and dropping the two in front of him, while easily avoiding the flurry of attacks that come at him. H'Roosh makes his entrance as well.

Anson steps in and begins dispatching foes with his swords. Two fall and two others are badly wounded. 

H'Roosh vaults and tumbles down the open lane along the west side of the room, lashing out with a quick backfist at a mindless slave that has the temerity to try to stop the Genasi's flowing advance. He comes to a halt as he faces off against a Quarterstaff wielding slave and the priest at the back of the room. He staggers as he ends his run - the staff man jabs with the end and catches the monk on the hip. As he comes to a halt facing the staff man and the priest, his preternatural awareness warns him of an impending attack. He dips a shoulder just enough to avoid a sizzling ray of foul energy lancing out from the priest's pointing finger. His return attack catches the caster a glancing blow on his outstretched arm, but seems to do little damage.

Having paused to assess the battle, Geoffrey moves into action weaving around the intervening foes and avoiding their attacks he makes his way to the singer and with two mighty blows drops the him to the floor. 

The other undead sitting on the ice altar at the back of the room continues his casting.

From her place on the stairs Marienna can do little. She waits for a chance to move into the room and join the fray. 

Gnurl gathers his magic and casts a spell at the caster who attacked H'Roosh across the room, but the Priest shrugs off the spell. The armed slave in front of Gnurl attacks (1d20+2=15) trying to capitalize on the opening the gnome's spellcasting provided, but he misses. 

Several of the slaves attack (1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=12), but only one finds a target. The gnome gets bashed brutally by the slave's morning star (2d8+2=16) 

Mingo can barely see through the room with all the big people in the way. Mingo is struck by a fist (2 HP) as she casts Spiritual Weapon to attack the singer. The force strikes the fallen singer, but Geoffrey had already done that one in. (feel free to pick a new target for next round)

Mig leaps to aid her master in the fight. 

Radoon takes a step forward and recovers a dagger allowing Marienna to enter the room.

In a cloud of smoke a large figure begins to appear in the back corner of the room. 

OOC: I'm still waiting on the results of Radoon's dagger tosses, so it is a safe bet that several of the slaves are no longer standing. Keep that in mind as you post actions for round 2. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]Give me a knowledge (religion) check and a knowledge (the planes) please.[/sblock]

OOC: Will Save vs. Fever Dream (1d20+14=32)
crit check (1d20+2=21)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, this gets complicated and to complicate it further, my first attempt was a critcal hit....sorry

Radoon uses his newly perfected skill of using his daggers hilt to hit one opponent and have the dagger bounce to hit an adjacent opponent.

fist throw double toss attempt at slave 1 and 2 (1d20 6=23)

crit check:

crit check (1d20 6=23, 1d20 6=25)

damage (1d4 4=6, 1d4 4=5) - doubled is 12 and 10

OCC now it gets complicated.  Since I am throwing, I'd like to save as many weapons as possible so if they go down, I am done if not, then I will throw once more.

to hit (1d20 6=15)

again hits both

damage (1d4 4=5, 1d4 4=8)

He will hold throwing any more at this time.

As space clears Radoon will move to D4 to allow M. up the ladder.

OCC - Does grabbing my daggers out of dead bodies count as an action?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Scott,

Do we all need to make the will save?


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP74/76 AC27*) Anson (HP59/63 AC21*) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

Anson commands Mig, "Mig aid defense!"

Anson's action revise; Mingo actions incomplete for round 2--need Scotley to tell me if certain targets are standing at Mingo's initiative.

[sblock=Scotley]
Anson wants to further create space, so he makes a 5 foot step to G4 where the dead slave 4 is (slave 2 may get an AoO if he is alive) and makes a Full attack, rotating targets as they drop:  
armed slave 2, then slaves 5, 10, 9, and 8, 3
Attacks and Damage for each:  1--14 (dam 8); 2--12 (dam 9); 3--13 (dam 7); 4--22 (dam 5)

Mingo redirects the force warhammer from her _Spiritual Weapon_ spell to attack the undead on the ice altar at G8, (roll is a 22 for 8 points of force damage)  [Spell Resistance?  DC 25 to void spell]


Mingo then slings skiprocks:
targets:  1:armed slave 3 skip to slave 1; 2:armed slave 4 skipped to priest (or slave 11); 3: priest with no skip; undead on ice altar skipped to summoned creature

Only 1 attack on armed slave 1 at most--expect Gnurl to kill him--if not, Mingo still only makes one attack on him

Second and Third attacks on first enemy standing in this order:  Armed slave 4, priest, undead on ice altar; summoned creature

SCOTLEY--I WILL FINISH AND CORRECT WHEN YOU TELL ME WHO IS ALIVE

attack 1 at armed slave 3 (to hit 24; dam 10)--skip attack on slave 1 if standing to hit 22 (dam 8)

attack 2 at armed slave 4 if he stands (otherwise the priest if he stands) (to hit 33 threat/crit confirmed 24; dam 31 rock; 6 cold)--skip attack 14 (may not hit the priest)

attack 3 is either for the priest if he stands, or the undead on the ice:  

[sblock=rolls]
Mig aid another:  20 Mig Aid Another (Defense) (1d20+6=20) 

Anson's attacks:  Anson attacks rd 2 (1d20+11=14, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+10=13, 1d20+5=22) 
Anson Damage rolls:  Anson damage rd 2 (1d8+5=8, 1d8+5=9, 1d6+2=7, 1d6+2=5) 

Mingo's attack on the undead on the ice altar:  22 rd 2-undead on ice altar (1d20+9=22, 1d8+1=8) 

Mingo's skiprock attack #1 on armed slave 3: 24 (dam 6 rock; 4 cold)
rd2-WS/SR1 (1d20+13=24, 1d6+4+1d6=10) 
attack 1 skip attack on slave 1 if standing SR1 skip attack on slave 1 (1d20+11=22) 
damage 6 rock + 2 cold = 8 skip damage on slave 1 (1d6+3+1d6=8) 

Mingo's skiprock attack #2 on armed slave 4: 33 threat (dam 7 rock; 6 cold)  rd2-WS/SR2 (1d20+13=33, 1d6+4+1d6=13) 
crit check 24 additional critical hit damage is 24
crit check? (1d20+13=24) 
additional critical hit damage (3d6+12=24) 
skip attack (priest?) SR2 skip attack (1d20+11=14, 1d6+4+1d6=7) 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]
Bless (43 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)
[sblock=OOC and personal spells]


[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (42 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (2 more rounds)(+0 AC due to +2 RoP, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 46 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> Do we all need to make the will save?




OOC: No, that was a will save I rolled for one of the bad guys.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]One shot takes out both foes. I will let you recover one dagger from an adjacent foe as a free action. You can recover a second as a move action, meaning that you can pick up the dagger, but your movement will be limited to 5' for the round. Post your actions for round 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*New Map*

[sblock=Anson]Radoon took out slaves 1 & 2. Here is a revised map.[/sblock]

OOC: Here is the map at the start of round 2. Actions for everyone for round 2 please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

1d20+8;1d20+2 → [6,8] = (14) 
1d20+8;1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) 
knowledge religion / knowledge planes


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]Now that he is closer and no longer distracted by the singing, Geoffrey realizes that the figure on the ice altar is a Lich and that the creature he just summoned is from the hell's specifically an Osyluth.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

From his postion over the body of the fallen singer Geoffrey shouts "Ware the lich on the ice, he has summoned a Osyluth" Geoffrey will then move to engage the lich.

For Scotley
[sblock]([9, 14], [10, 9], [4, 4, 8], [4, 2, 8])  that is a 23 and 19 to hit and 16 and 14 points of damage...please have him make a failing save or be toast........but my initial reeaction is   ...i so dont wanna get up close and persona.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Geoffrey]You can't get there from here. There are slaves and that devil in the way.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will then move towards the devil


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will launch two daggers over the slaves and stick them in the priest(D8)

first attack on priest (1d20 11=24)

second attack on priest (1d20 6=24)

damage (1d4 4=6, 1d4 4=5)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh steps lightly to put himself in the corner (C8) and strikes out at the Priest with fist and elbow, landing two solid blows and muttering as he does so.  On the first blow, a crackle and spark jump from the jade ring on the monk's hand, and the walls of the room shake with the rumble of thunder.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+9=27
To Hit: 1d20+9=25
To Hit: 1d20+4=16)

Damage: 1d10+2=7 (First Attack)
Damage: 1d8+5=7 (Ring)
Damage: 1d10+2=5 (Second Attack)

Deafness Duration: 2d6=7
Sonic Damage: 5d6=19 

Priest, Lich, and Devil need to make a Fortitude Save - Succesful Save negates Deafness (7 Rounds) and halves Sonic Damage (19 or 10).

Also, please have the Priest make a Fortitude Save (DC: 19) or be Stunned (Stunning Fist second attack)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just waiting on Gnurl to check in and I'll advance the round. He's got Gremlins in his computer at home, but I hope will be able to get in a post today.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

I'm insanely busy at work today.  The gremlins have been banished from the computer, so I should be back online from home tionght.  Gnurl is basically out of ammo as far as big, scary spells go, so he will just be looking to duck, cover, protect his own little ass, and use his wand of magic missile where he can.  Feel free to npc him as needed or desired until my stuff is again together, which will be tonight, hopefully.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll give Gnurl a little more time, but plan to advance the round this afternoon...


----------



## Leif

OOC:  The computer doc called me at work yesterday, and assured me that the patient had survived.  However, when he got to my house last evening, we were unable to establish an internet connection, so he took my computer back to the shop.  So far, I haven't heard a word from them today.   npc Gnurl, please?

OOC:  Sorry guys!  I sure hate to be the one to hold things up, especially after what I say about the rest of you who hold things up!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Can do.


----------



## Scotley

*Round 2*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

The dark priest steps behind the armed slave. Then he hardly makes a gesture and says an unholy word. A shroud of dark, writhing tentacles forms around his body. With great speed he begins a second more lengthy casting and shouts down curses on H'Roosh and his allies. 

[sblock=H'Roosh, Mingo, Marienna, Radoon and Anson]DC: 20 will save or be afflicted with a temporary curse giving it  –3 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anybody who makes a DC: 10 spellcraft or knowledge arcana check]The priest cast a quickened spell.[/sblock]

Radoon tosses a pair of daggers at the priest (who is AC20) hitting him with both. This draws a flurry of url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1471986/]punches and kicks (1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=16)[/url] from the slaves surrounding Radoon and one actually manages to land a blow (1d3+1=3) (non-lethal damage).

Anson steps forward and slices into the slaves and neatly drops three of them. 

H'Roosh steps lightly in pursuit of the priest and strikes out at the Priest with fist and elbow, landing two solid blows and muttering as he does so. On the first blow, a crackle and spark jump from the jade ring on the monk's hand, and the walls of the room shake with the rumble of thunder. Several slaves fall overcome by the thunder. The Priest is made of sterner stuff and resists the worst of H'Roosh's attacks. The writhing tentacles lash out at H'Roosh wounding him (9 points of damage). 

From his position over the body of the fallen singer Geoffrey shouts "Ware the lich on the ice, he has summoned a Osyluth" Geoffrey will then move to engage the Devil. The Devil looks to have thin near translucent skin stretched over prominent bones, but the hide proves surprisingly tough and neither of Geoffrey's blows is enough. (AC25) As he moves in close to the hideous hell-spawn Geoffrey feels a palpable aura of fear in the air around him and even the stalwart man of faith is faced with doubt. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]Fear aura DC 17 will save or be affected as by the fear spell.[/sblock]

The Devil attacks with a wicked grin using weapons from end to end, bite, claws and tail (1d20+15=26, 1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=18) and managing to hit the cleric with teeth and claw (1d8+6=9, 1d4+3=6). 

The Lich casts another spell the effects of which are not immediately apparent. 

Marienna fires her Crossbow (1d20+6=16)  and the bolt (1d8=2) hits but does not drop a slave (3). 

Gnurl says his now familiar command word and cuts loose with a swarm of magic missiles that slay the two slaves closest to him (armed slave 3, slave 3) and wound a third (6).

Several slaves try to make attacks, but none are successful. 

Mingo moves her spiritual weapon to the Lich and while the blow seems to be true, the weapon simply winks out of existence. She has better luck with her sling felling three slaves, but the bounce glances off the Priest's armor. A third shot is equally unable to hit him. Mingo moves a little deeper in to the room. 

Mig follows her master and continues to aid him. 

The room has become a charnel house littered with bodies. Only a pair of unarmed slaves stand at the back of the room with the Devil and the Lich. The Priest continues to battle H'Roosh. 

[sblock=Marienna's rolls]Will Save (1d20+8=27)[/sblock] 

OOC: I can't believe everybody made their will saves against the curse. That sucks! Anyway, sorry for the delay in posting. I've got a head cold and I just wasn't feeling up for it last night.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Anson*

[sblock=will saves & skill checks]
WILL SAVE DC20
Mingo 23  Mingo Will Save DC 20 (1d20+12=23) 

Anson 20 Anson Will Save DC20 (1d20+6=20) 

Mingo's skill checks DC 10:  12 and 8  Mingo skill checks-Kn(Arcana)/Spellcraft (1d20+6=12, 1d20+8=9) 


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

[sblock=Will Save](1d20+12=25)[/sblock]

[sblock=Revised Action]Scott,  H'Roosh's action remains as posted, but rather than stepping to C8 he'll go to D8.  The resulting cone of effect on the thunder should deafen many of the slaves, hopefully making them immune to the song.  Of course, it may also kill some of them . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

will save (1d20 5=23)

yes!!!


----------



## Scotley

*Revised Map*

OOC: Okay, the round is complete above. Actions for round 3?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I can close on the priest and still take an action right?  I would get only two of 4 attacks?  Is that correct?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Again, Gnurl calls out his familiar refrain, "Entschuldigung!" and five magic missiles streak into the lich. (Damage = 15, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1472711/  )

OOC:  Had a minute free at work, so I thought I'd sneak a post in.  My internet access will be spotty as best during the weekend, so if Gnurl's turn comes up again, Scott, don't give me more than a couple of hours before npc-ing "G-gnome".  (The wand is his preferred action until further notice, anyway.)

And I marked off the charge used from the wand in this post, and the charge used last round, too, so Gnurl's sheet's up to date. 

[OOC:  FYI --  If my memory of German serves me well, "entschuldigung" means "excuse me."  If not, then I guess it's just gibberish, like hocus pocus.  But, actually, I was right: Filed In:German Language, Wort des Tages - Anfänger - Audio, German Word of the Day for Beginners, With Sample Sentences in German and English. die Entschuldigung (-en)  apology, excuse.
Entschuldigung! - Entschuldigen Sie! --"Excuse me! Pardon me! Sorry!"
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung -- "I beg your pardon"


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I can close on the priest and still take an action right?  I would get only two of 4 attacks?  Is that correct?




OOC: Any more than one attack per round is considered a 'full attack action'. In order to do a full attack action you can't move more than a 5' step. Thus, you can move more than 5' and take a single attack. There are feats that will allow you to move and get a second attack, but I don't believe that Radoon has any of them.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo in rd 2*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Mingo moves her spiritual weapon to the Lich and while the blow seems to be true, the weapon simply winks out of exixtance. She has better luck with her sling felling three slaves, but the bounce glances off the Priest's armor.
> 
> OOC: I can't believe everybody made their will saves against the curse. That sucks! Anyway, sorry for the delay in posting. I've got a head cold and I just wasn't feeling up for it last night.




OOC:  Sorry, but Mingo's round 2 is not quite complete, even if she cannot hit.  And she only hit two slaves in round 2.  I stopped after the 2nd skiprock because I needed to see who was still standing when we got to Mingo's initiative (5). Mingo gets a 3rd skiprock in round 2--since the Priest is standing, it is aimed at him.

OOC:  You might think that everyone making their will save sucks, but even without the penalty, Anson and Mingo may not be able to overcome the damage resistance for the lich and the bone devil....

[sblock=rolls for Mingo's last strike in round 2]
SR at Priest 19  Mingo's 3rd SR v. Priest (1d20+7=19) 
Damage:  6 (5 rock, 1 cold) if it hits
damage SR3 (1d6+4+1d6=6) 
Nowhere to skip even if it hits.
[/sblock]

After sending her third skiprock towards the priest, Mingo will make a 5-foot step towards the lich.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, I fixed the post above and I'll move Mingo on the map an extra five feet. I also cleaned up the post a little. It seems that colds and cold medicenes do nothing to improve my typing or spelling. I do understand that for the players making saves is a good thing. Especially in a fight like this. I was just a little bummed that everything the Priest tries you guys save against. You don't have any spells, scrolls or potions to overcome the damage resistance?


----------



## Lou

*Round 3-Anson (HP59/63 AC21) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

[sblock=action and rolls]
Anson will take a 5-foot step to G5 and try to kill off the last two slaves:
15 and 15 are LS attacks, one each

LS/LS/SS/SS attack alternating slaves (1d20+10=15, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+2=6) First SS should be an 11.

Don't think an 11 hits....

Damage is 11 and 7 on the two slaves.

1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=7 

Mig will aid AC again and fails this round

Mig aid another (to AC) (1d20+6=9) 
[/sblock]

OOC:  The devil is AC25, DR 10 (Good), right?  Does being of good alignment count for overcoming this DR?  If not, Anson can take a Power Attack -5, using just his long sword and be +7/+2 to hit and do d8+10-10.  So Anson will get 2 attacks, hit on an 18 and 20, and do d8 damage per strike.  At the -2 for two-handed fighting, the short sword is pretty worthless.  That's bad, but not impossible....  Do all magic weapons overcome the lich's DR?  If so, Anson will be able to damage the lich if he can hit it.

OOC:  Mingo has one spell for the lich if she can touch attack it.  Will she able to get at the lich on the ice altar to touch attack it?

OOC:  In character, what skill roll should we use to show that our characters have an idea what it take to fight the devil and the lich?  Kn(religion/the planes/arcana) 15? 20? 25?  Without guidance, Anson will swing normally with both weapons once or twice before he switches to a single weapon and ups his power attack to max.  Mingo is already planning on casting her spell on the lich when she can.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

Somewhat discouraged that he put everything he had into his attack and barely seemed to phase the priest, H'Roosh will swing away again:

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+5=16)
Crit Check (Second Hit) (1d20+10=17) (Of course it's not a crit)
Damage (1d10+2=12, 1d10+2=3)[/sblock]

OOC: 

If the DR is /Good, the weapon being used actually has to be Good Aligned to damage the Devil.  Means H'Roosh will do a whopping 2 points of damage, assuming he hits and does max damage.  He'd better focus on the other stuff in the room, I guess.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=action and rolls]
> Anson will take a 5-foot step to G5 and try to kill off the last two slaves:
> 15 and 15 are LS attacks, one each
> 
> LS/LS/SS/SS attack alternating slaves (1d20+10=15, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+2=6) First SS should be an 11.
> 
> Don't think an 11 hits....
> 
> Damage is 11 and 7 on the two slaves.
> 
> 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=7
> 
> Mig will aid AC again and fails this round
> 
> Mig aid another (to AC) (1d20+6=9)
> [/sblock]
> 
> OOC:  The devil is AC25, DR 10 (Good), right?  Does being of good alignment count for overcoming this DR?  If not, Anson can take a Power Attack -5, using just his long sword and be +7/+2 to hit and do d8+10-10.  So Anson will get 2 attacks, hit on an 18 and 20, and do d8 damage per strike.  At the -2 for two-handed fighting, the short sword is pretty worthless.  That's bad, but not impossible....  Do all magic weapons overcome the lich's DR?  If so, Anson will be able to damage the lich if he can hit it.
> 
> OOC:  Mingo has one spell for the lich if she can touch attack it.  Will she able to get at the lich on the ice altar to touch attack it?
> 
> OOC:  In character, what skill roll should we use to show that our characters have an idea what it take to fight the devil and the lich?  Kn(religion/the planes/arcana) 15? 20? 25?  Without guidance, Anson will swing normally with both weapons once or twice before he switches to a single weapon and ups his power attack to max.  Mingo is already planning on casting her spell on the lich when she can.




OOC: The DR is magic and bludgeoning/15 then any magic weapon that can do bludgeoning such as skip rocks, maces and morning stars will do. Swords and daggers not so good. Bless weapon, align weapon, other spells can make a weapon good which is what you need for the devil. Holy water might be better than weapons. You can weild a one handed weapon such as Anson's long sword in two hands to get 1 and half times strenght bonus to damage. That might help some of you. You would use knowledge religion for the Lich and Knowledge the planes for the devil. DC: 10. It is pretty common knowledge among character of your level how to tackle such foes. Also, Mingo can't reach the Lich on the back of the altar. She'll have to climb up on the altar or lure the devil out of the adjacent space.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

[sblock=Scott]OOC: Are there any penalties associated with this attack? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]No penalties. You can do a regular attack. You don't have to subtract the usual -2 for two weapon fighting. If you want to do even better you can charge, meaning you get a +2 to hit for a -2 to your AC.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon closes on the priest, sidestepping dead bodies as he moves and attempts to bury his dagger in the man's chest and performs a dirty fighting move as well.

attack on priest (1d20 13=30)
crit check (1d20 13=25)

damage (1d4 4=8)  x2 for 16 points

dirty fighting move (1d4=2)

total of 18points

the weapon is a +1 dagger, don't know if this will hit or not.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Sensing the difficult odds facing the party, Geoffrey will go into a full defensive stance and begin a prayer. When he finishes he says "H'roosh, Raddon, take the devil, I am best against the lich"
For Scotley
[sblock]Geoffrey casts Divine Power  +9 to hit, +6 to hit and +9 hit points....what a frigging wicked spell....holy  with everthing that puts Geoffrey at +27 to hit, +21 to hit,  and +14 damage on both attacks i have to remeber this spell....talk about an equalizer[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Sensing the difficult odds facing the party, Geoffrey will go into a full defensive stance and begin a prayer. When he finishes he says "H'roosh, Raddon, take the devil, I am best against the lich"
> For Scotley
> [sblock]Geoffrey casts Divine Power  +9 to hit, +6 to hit and +9 hit points....what a frigging wicked spell....holy  with everthing that puts Geoffrey at +27 to hit, +21 to hit,  and +14 damage on both attacks i have to remeber this spell....talk about an equalizer[/sblock]




[sblock=Geoffrey]It isn't quite as good as that, your base attack bonus goes from +7/+2 to +9/+4 and your str. only goes to 21 (+5 to hit and damage) since the spell provides an enhancement bonus so it doesn't stack with your arm bands of str. With the +2 from the mace that gives you +16/+11. Now what other spells do you have active? Divine ? That's good for another +3 since it is a luck bonus it stacks. Mingo's prayer spell is also luck, so doesn't stack. So +19/+14. Not too shabby, but not quite so overwhelming as you had figured. And you've got the +10 to damage. Between the Prayer and the Protection from Evil you get +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +3 bonus (+1 luck, +2 resistance) to saves and +1 to skill checks as well. You are also immune to some of the Lich's best attacks thanks to life's grace.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

For Scotley
[sblock]it did seem to be to good,,,,but still friggin awesome   way awesome..it could very well turn the tide.........[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Sensing the difficult odds facing the party, Geoffrey will go into a full defensive stance and begin a prayer. When he finishes he says "H'roosh, Raddon, take the devil, I am best against the lich"




[sblock=For Geoffrey]Thanks, Todd!  H'Roosh doesn't have any of the requisite knowledge skills, so won't know any better and will follow Geoffrey's lead, but that's terrible instruction for him.   His fists count as magic, and they are bludgeoning, so his attacks would be fully effective against the Lich.  They do NOT count as good (even when they start counting as Aligned Weapons they'll be Lawful, not Good) so he's not going to be worth CRAP against the Devil - assuming he hits, even if he maxes out on damage he'll do 2 points.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]The priest is going to move before you action such that Radoon only has to take a five foot step to reach him, so go ahead and roll 3 more attacks. He has no damage reduction, so only the Lich and the Devil will require special weapons to hit them.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Round 3 partial*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

The dark priest moves again and casts another spell. Sweeping his  arm about and clutching it to his chest, he draws the last breaths of the fallen slaves from their choking mouths and inhales them to fuel his own power. He seems to crackle with increased magical power and his arms bulge with new muscle. His wounds close and he seems even tougher than when the fight started. Around him the dying slaves all cease their death throws with permanent grimaces of pain and betrayal painted on their faces. OOC: Consumptive Field is one nasty spell!

Radoon wipes the sinister smile of the priest's face as he stabs him a solid blow to the chest. Radoon lets loose with a flurry of dagger attacks as the priest moves toward him, he manages to hit once and as almost an after thought, he hits again with a backhand attack.

Anson advances and cuts down the remaining two slaves. Mig follows on his heels.

H'Roosh advances on the Priest and strikes him twice. 

Geoffrey raises his weapon in defense and pauses to cast a spell. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]You need to roll a DC19 concentration skill check to cast on the defensive or risk an attack of opportunity from the Devil. Also, I didn't see your will save vs. the Devil's fear aura DC:17 last round.[/sblock]

The devil continues its attacks (1d20+15=33, 1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=24, 1d20+13=21) and depite Geoffrey's best defense scores a bite (1d8+6=10). "I love having cleric for breakfast," the Devil hisses in Geoffrey's face and licks the fresh blood from his lips with a disgusing prehensile tongue. 

The Lich casts a quick spell and releases a bolt of lightening (13d6=46) at Geoffrey, the bolt then bounces to H'Roosh (23), Anson (12), Radoon (6), Mingo (3), Gnurl, (2) and Marienna (1). (reflex saves for half)

Marienna fires her crossbow at the Priest, but misses wide, perhaps trying too hard not to accidentally strike Radoon.

Again, Gnurl calls out his familiar refrain, "Entschuldigung!" and five magic missiles streak into the lich. The missiles simply wink out of existance as the reach the Lich. Such minor magic may not be a match for the raw arcane power of such a being. (spell resistance)

Mingo steps forward and lets the skiprocks fly. Two strike the Priest, while the third goes wide.

OOC: Round 4 actions please.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

primary hand attack on priest (1d20 =18)

off hand attack on priest (1d20 5=9, 1d20 5=20)

damage roll (1d4 4=6)

Radoon lets loose with a flurry of dagger attacks as the priest moves toward him, he manages to hit once (already noted) and as almost an after thought, he hits again with a backhand attack for 6 more points of damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I need actions for Mingo, Mig and Anson as well as additional attacks from Radoon to finish the round. The rest of you please wait and I'll get to you as soon as possible.




OOC: H'Roosh will, of course, move one square to the northeast (E7, I think, but I'm not looking at the map) in order to be able to continue his attacks on the Priest.

[sblock=Reflex Save]1d20+12=22[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*round 3?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I need actions for Mingo, Mig and Anson as well as additional attacks from Radoon to finish the round. The rest of you please wait and I'll get to you as soon as possible.




OOC:  Anson moved in round 3.  Anson is trying to get rid of the last 2 slaves in the way.  Mingo doesn't go until last, so shouldn't the lich and devil go next?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, Mingo's up.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP73/76 AC27*) Anson (HP47/63 AC21) Mig (HP35/35 AC19)*

OOC:  Scotley--you didn't give us the DC for the reflex save.


Mingo takes a 5-foot step and slings three skiprocks at the Priest, hitting twice.

[sblock=rolls]
Mingo moves up to E4

Mingo Reflex Save: 27 Reflex Save (1d20+13=27) 
Mingo takes 3/2=1.5=1 point of lightning damage (from 74 down to 73)

Anson Reflex Save: 10 Anson Reflex Save (1d20+7=10) 
Anson takes 12 as I assume a 10 does not save. (59-12=47 current HP)

Mingo's skiprock attack #1 on Priest: misses with a 15 SR1 v Priest (1d20+13=15, 1d6+4+1d6=7) 

Mingo's skiprock attack #2 on Priest: 27 for 12 points of damage
SR2 v Priest (1d20+13=27, 1d6+4+1d6=12) 

Mingo's skiprock attack #3 on Priest: 23 for 9 points of damage
SR3 v Priest (1d20+8=23, 1d6+4+1d6=9) 
[/sblock]

Bless (42 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)
[sblock=OOC and personal spells]


[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (41 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours; PFE (1 more rounds)(+0 AC due to +2 RoP, +2 ST)

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 46 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*D'oh!*

OOC: Reflex save vs. Chain Lightning is DC: 20, sorry.

OOC: Okay, I'm going to add Mingo's attacks to the post above, consider round 3 concluded and post actions for round 4.


----------



## Scotley

*Round 4*

OOC: Since the Priest is first...

Taking a defensive stance, the Priest casts another spell. Those close to him can since that he seems to be filled with extra raw power that he throws into the casting. A cold, cloying miasma of greasy darkness sweeps out from the Priest and rolls over everyone, but Gnurl. He manages to be just outside the cloud. The dark magic seems to burn your soul and the evil of it sickens you.

[sblock=Good Characters]Unholy Blight damage (5d8=26) Will Save DC 19 for half. If you fail the save you are sickened for 1d4 rounds. You can roll it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Neutral Characters]You take 13 damage and can make a DC 19 will save for half.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

will save (1d20 5=7)  - 

Radoon, feels the cloud sicken him and it seems to damage him physically as well.  This odd cloud has him off kilter and not exactly sure where the priest is, all 4 of his attacks miss the mark

attacks on priest with primary hand (1d20 10=12, 1d20 10=12)

attacks on priest with off hand (1d20 5=15, 1d20 5=12)

OOC - Radoon takes 13 points of damage from the cloud


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10) 
Geoffrey fails the save and is sickend for 1 round.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> 1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10)
> Geoffrey fails the save and is sickend for 1 round.




OOC: Actions for round 4?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Having prepared himself, Geoffrey will take a 5 foot step towards the lich while still enganging the devile. He lashes out with his mace. "Out of my way foul creature" the priest says strikin him twice with the heavy mace.

For Scotley
[sblock]1d20+19,1d20+14,2d4+10,2d4+10 → ([6, 19], [14, 14], [1, 3, 10], [2, 3, 10]) 
that is 25 to hit and 28 to hit so two hits for 14 and 15 points of damage..so a net damage of 9.......at least it is a hit dice [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh steels his will and fights off the worst of the horrendous cloud, and keeps his focus on the wicked Priest.  He attacks again with fist, elbow, and knee.  Again, as he connects with his fist the familiar crackle of electricity combines with the smell of charred flesh.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Will Save (1d20+12=21)

To Hit: 1d20+10=29
To Hit: 1d20+10=22
To Hit: 1d10+5=15)
Damage: 1d10+2=8 (Fist)
Damage: 1d8+5=13 (Electrical Discharge from Ring)
Damage: 1d10+2=7 (Elbow)

Total of 28 Damage plus Fortitude Save vs. Stunning Fist (DC: 19) - Elbow Attack - please[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP60/76 AC27*) Anson (HP34/63 AC21) Mig (HP22/35 AC19)*

OOC:  Do H'Roosh and Anson flank the Priest for +2 to hit?

Mingo steels herself against the darkness, "Light and Water will clean this room of your stench!"  Anson smiles to himself as he resists the darkness, but his joy is shortlived as Mig starts to wimper from the cold that attacks her very spirit.

[sblock=saves]
Mingo 21  Will Save DC19 (1d20+12=21)

Anson 20 Will Save DC19 (1d20+4=20) 
Mig 11 Will Save DC19 (1d20+2=11) 

Mingo, Anson, and Mig all take 13 points of damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Anson and H'Roosh are in flanking position and do get a plus to to hit the Priest.


----------



## Lou

*round 4-Anson (HP34/63 AC21) Mig (HP22/35 AC19)*

Anson calls for Mig to aid his attack and lashes out at the Priest in front of him.  Mig is sluggish from the Priest's spell and fails to help.  Anson, distracted by Mig's whimpering, only manages to nick the Priest on the arm.

[sblock=combat rolls]
Mig aid another 8 aid another (attack) (1d20+6=8) 

Anson's attacks: LS 17, 18  SS 23, 8  (still forgot the flanking bonus!)
LS/LS/SS/SS v Priest (1d20+11=15, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+10=21, 1d20+5=6) 

SS damage: 3  SS v Priest (1d6+2=3)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Round 4*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5


Taking a defensive stance, the Priest casts another spell. Those close to him can since that he seems to be filled with extra raw power that he throws into the casting. A cold, cloying miasma of greasy darkness sweeps out from the Priest and rolls over everyone, but Gnurl. He manages to be just outside the cloud. The dark magic seems to burn your soul and the evil of it sickens you.

Mingo steels herself against the darkness, "Light and Water will clean this room of your stench!" Anson smiles to himself as he resists the darkness, but his joy is shortlived as Mig starts to wimper from the cold that attacks her very spirit.

Radoon, feels the cloud sicken him and it seems to damage him physically as well. This odd cloud has him off kilter and not exactly sure where the priest is, all 4 of his attacks miss the mark

Anson calls for Mig to aid his attack and lashes out at the Priest in front of him. Mig is sluggish from the Priest's spell and fails to help. Anson, distracted by Mig's whimpering, only manages to nick the Priest on the arm.

H'Roosh steels his will and fights off the worst of the horrendous cloud, and keeps his focus on the wicked Priest. He attacks again with fist, elbow, and knee. Again, as he connects with his fist the familiar crackle of electricity combines with the smell of charred flesh.

Having prepared himself but looking a little green, Geoffrey takes a 5 foot step towards the lich while still enganging the devil. He lashes out with his mace. "Out of my way foul creature" the priest says striking him twice with the heavy mace. While the blows are true, it seems the Devil is a tough nut to crack for they seem to have little effect on him. 

This time the Devil attacks Geoffrey and Anson (1d20+15=29, 1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=24, 1d20+13=24) biting (1d8+6=10) Geoffrey and just missing him with a tail stinger. Both claws reach over the Cleric to strike Anson (1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=6). 

The Lich lets fly with another spell and a small blob of something flies from his hand to land between and just behind Mingo and Mig. There is a whooshing sound as the area errupts in the flames of a Fireball (10d6=26) that engulfs Gnurl, Marienna, Mingo, Mig, Anson and Radoon (reflex save DC: 18 for half damage). Geoffrey, H'Roosh and the Priest feel the heat wash over them, but they are outside the area of the fireball. 

Marienna abandons her crossbow to heal herself. (post current and total hp with you next post so she can get an idea of who else is in trouble) 

Gnurl casts a magic circle against evil. 

Mingo opens up with her sling again and is gratafied to see the Priest drop to the floor. 
OOC: Okay, actions for round 5.


----------



## Scotley

*Revised Map*


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP60/76 AC27*) Anson (HP11/63 AC21) Mig (HP 9/35 AC19)*

Mingo shrugs off the fireball, but Anson and Mig both look ready to drop, and both prepare to retreat.

Mingo slings more skiprocks at the Priest.  Have to finish later.  All three hit the Priest.

OOC:  I'm dying for a critical hit....

Bless (41 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)

[sblock=saves and combat rolls]
Reflex saves DC 18 for half from fireball 26
Mingo: 19 (so Mingo takes no damage due to ring of fire resistance 20)
Anson: 25 (takes 13 points)
Mig:  24 (takes 13 points)
Reflex Saves Mingo/Anson/Mig (1d20+13=19, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=24)

Skiprock attacks: 21, 28, 21
SR attacks on Priest (1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=28, 1d20+8=21) 

Damage:  11, 7, 10
SR damage (1d6+4+1d6=11, 1d6+4+1d6=7, 1d6+4+1d6=10) 


[sblock=OOC and personal spells]


[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (40 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 46 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey Vasa - 80 / 43 current hit points

Geoffrey will continue to move towards the lich using a five foot movement...if he is close enought to attck this round he will if not he will continue to attack the devil

For scotley
[sblock]1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [7,19] = (26)  one hit
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [2,14] = (16) 
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [1,4,10] = (15) 
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [3,3,10] = (16)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerliing, 31 of 70 hp remaining after fireball*

OOC:  Gnurl's relex save missed by four, so he's a crispy gnome! damage logged, and the hp total in the title of this post is accurate, following the fireball.

OOC:  For the current round, Gnurl pulls out his scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil that still has one use left.  He centers the Magic Circle on whoever is nearest to the lich, but also nearest to the most other characters (I tried to open the map, but mom's computer is somehow confused by the file type and would only let me save it, not open it, and I don't feel right about saving files on someone else's computer).  Anyway, hopefully, this lucky person, will also be close enough to Gnurl  that he'll also be within the magic circle, but that is less important than that the circle protect as many of us as possible.  If Gnurl doesn't make it through this time, it's been great working with all of you!!  Sayonara!!


----------



## Lou

*round 5--Anson (HP11/63 AC21) Mig (HP 9/35 AC19)*

Anson and Mig retreat outside the room.

[sblock=Scotley]
Anson pulls out his wand of CLW and prepare to heal himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott, I still need a ruling on whether I made this save.  Not sure if Geoffry's protection from evil potion adds to saves.

reflex save (1d20 6=17)

Radoon missed his save by 1 and is at 13 of 56 HP.

IC

The fireball catches Radoon by surprise and the fire severely burns his face and hands.  

Radoon is feeling weak but recovers his 2 thrown daggers from the priest's body, moving into F6 square and immediately launches them at the Lich.

thrown dagger with primary hand (1d20 12=15)

thrown dagger with off hand (1d20 7=22)

damage (1d4 4=5)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, I added Gnurl's action and Mingo's slinging. The Priest is down, so Radoon will need to change his action. Geoffrey's action can stand. Note that the Lich is at the rear of a 4' high 10'x10' block of ice carved into an evil altar. In order to hit him you will either have to climb onto the altar, use a reach weapon or ranged attack. The Devil is in the corner between the Altar and the wall, so he can't be flanked, but if the Devil is slain you will be able to attack the Lich without reach or range. 

[sblock=Gnurl]Magic Circle Against Evil requires you to touch a target at the center. If Gnurl moves forward 10' and touch Radoon that will allow the spell to extend to everyone. It won't put you in reach of the Lich or Devil.[/sblock]

OOC: Actions for round 5 for everyone but Geoffrey who is current please.


----------



## Lou

OOC:  Did Radoon and H'Roosh  remember the +2 on saving throws from the Protection from Evil potion they drank?


----------



## mleibrock

*Mike*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Can do.




OOC - Holy crap, you are busy!


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did Radoon and H'Roosh remember the +2 on saving throws from the Protection from Evil potion they drank?




OOC - Would that help for the fireball?  If so, woo hoo!!

Also has anyone yelled out what it takes to hit either target, at this point Radoon wants to move but is unsure if his +1 dagger will damage either.

Scott, once I get an answer about the above, I will modify my action, can I keep the rolls?

IC - Radoon will gather his daggers from the priest's body (the ones he threw)


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, I added Gnurl's action and Mingo's slinging. The Priest is down, so Radoon will need to change his action. Geoffrey's action can stand. Note that the Lich is at the rear of a 4' high 10'x10' block of ice carved into an evil altar. In order to hit him you will either have to climb onto the altar, use a reach weapon or ranged attack. The Devil is in the corner between the Altar and the wall, so he can't be flanked, but if the Devil is slain you will be able to attack the Lich without reach or range.
> 
> [sblock=Gnurl]Magic Circle Against Evil requires you to touch a target at the center. If Gnurl moves forward 10' and touch Radoon that will allow the spell to extend to everyone. It won't put you in reach of the Lich or Devil.[/sblock]
> 
> OOC: Actions for round 5 for everyone but Geoffrey who is current please.



[sblock=Scotley]Make it so, please, sir!  Meaning move forward 10' and touch Radoon to complete my reading of the Magic Circle Against Evil scroll and protect us all from the evil.   [/sblock]

[sblock]If Gnurl lives through this fiasco, I swear he is going to friggin' RETIRE!!  I mean, screeeeeeeew this undead B.S.!![/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP60/76 AC27*) Anson (HP11/63 AC21) Mig (HP 9/35 AC19)*

*Round 5*  With Anson fleeing the room, Mingo moves forward 5 feetto the edge of the ice and slings a three skiprocks up at the lich, hitting once with a weak, glancing blow.  "Somebody boost me onto the ice!"

[sblock=OOC]With Marianne looking to heal this round, Anson will return and fight the devil if he gets some healing, sending Mig downstairs to relative safety.

Mingo wants to get up on the ice to cast _Spark of Life_ on the lich as a touch attack so Mingo and H'Roosh can get critical hits on it.  But with no living enemies in the room, Marianne may want to cast mass cure spells, so the attacks.

What's the lich's AC? [lich AC 21]  Mingo got 20, *22 hit*, and 13 to hit.
SR attacks on lich (1d20+13=20, 1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=13) 

Damage will be d6+4 each (I know, no cold.) 10, *5 damage*, 9 for the three rolls.
damage rolls for lich (1d6+4=10, 1d6+4=5, 1d6+4=9) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The Lich is AC 21.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - Current HP 24 of 65*

H'Roosh leaps nimbly onto the block of ice to attack the Lich.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Didn't know if he'd need any or all of these, so I rolled them in case:

Jump: 1d20+9=27
 Balance: 1d20+11=17
 Tumble: 1d20+11=25 

To Hit: 1d20+10=26
Damage: 1d10+2=9 Fist
Damage: 1d8+5=7 Ring (Electricity - Last of the Day)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Lou, Scott:  Will the +2 from the potion help with the damage from the fireball?

Leif, how will your spell aid me?


----------



## Leif

*Gnifty Gnurl*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Lou, Scott:  Will the +2 from the potion help with the damage from the fireball?
> Leif, how will your spell aid me?



Gnurl's spell will aid us all!  It is Magic Circle Against Evil, 10' r. which is the 3.5ed name for Protection From Evil, 10' r.  So, it gives all of us within 10' of Radoon a bonus of +2 to hit, AC, and saves, I think.  (Only against evil opponents like liches and devils, of course.)  Scotty, you can confirm or deny those specific effects, as appropriate.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Scott, I modified my attack, post 2385, since the priest died.  Wasted crits!!!  I Hate that!!!

Is there room for any of us by the lich or is G8 the only available space to stand if not elevated?  

Also, are there bonuses for superior position?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Radoon can keep his rolls. Unfortunately, he will be unable to damage the Lich with daggers. They just don't do enough damage to overcome his DR15/Magic and Bludgening. The Devil only has DR 10/magic and good, so anything you do to the Devil over 10 points with a magic weapon will hurt it. You have to break 15 for the Lich. The devil can be hit with a critical, the Lich cannot. There appears to be room for three of you to face the Lich from the Ice altar, but there is a surprise up there as well as H'Roosh will soon discover. Post coming shortly.


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Radoon can keep his rolls. Unfortunately, he will be unable to damage the Lich with daggers. They just don't do enough damage to overcome his DR15/Magic and Bludgening. The Devil only has DR 10/magic and good, so anything you do to the Devil over 10 points with a magic weapon will hurt it. You have to break 15 for the Lich. The devil can be hit with a critical, the Lich cannot. There appears to be room for three of you to face the Lich from the Ice altar, but there is a surprise up there as well as H'Roosh will soon discover. Post coming shortly.




Is that 10 points with one shot or will my combined attacks count as one?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: That is ten points with one shot, so you'll need that crit. to do any good.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - Holy crap, you are busy!




OOC: I take it you followed the link in my signature thread to the absurd number of games I've gotten myself involved with? I'm trying to cut back, but it doesn't help when Todd is cranking out new games like a welfare mom pumping out babies and I'm being pressured to run another one...


----------



## mleibrock

**

Darn, I hate feeling useless.

Seeing is daggers bounce off the lich, Radoon will use his next action to engage the devil and move to I-6.

attack on devil (1d20 14=28)

OCC - swing and a miss


----------



## mleibrock

*crazy man*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I take it you followed the link in my signature thread to the absurd number of games I've gotten myself involved with? I'm trying to cut back, but it doesn't help when Todd is cranking out new games like a welfare mom pumping out babies and I'm being pressured to run another one...




I did, holy crap, this must consume a good part of your time, no wonder you know the rules like the back of your hand


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I don't normally try to play so many games, but here lately I seem to have stumbled into more than is easily managable. I guess I'm running 2 and a half since I co-DM the one with Leif. Then I'm playing in 9, with one on the way. But Todd assures me that the new one will only post about every three days and one of the others has slowed down to only about once a week. I suspect it will be ending soon. Another of the games is intended to be short term and should only last a couple more months. That will leave me running 2.5 and playing 8 with one being infrequent. That's a good cut off point I think. More is a little too chaotic.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]The Devil is AC 25, so the 28 should hit shouldn't it? Also, protection from evil will help with the save. From the SRD:

"First, the subject gains a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves. Both these bonuses apply against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures." 

I'd say a Lich cast fireball is an 'effect created by evil creature...' [/sblock]


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I take it you followed the link in my signature thread to the absurd number of games I've gotten myself involved with? I'm trying to cut back, but it doesn't help when Todd is cranking out new games like a welfare mom pumping out babies and I'm being pressured to run another one...




OOC:  Thus the lich and bone devil to take care of one of those pesty games....   

Are we back to Gnurl's move to move forward?  Geoffrey attacked.  H'Roosh moved and attacked.  Anson and Mig fled.  Mingo sent skiprocks.  Radoon moved and attacked the devil.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

[sblock=Scott]  Thanks for the ruling, in which case I am at 26 of 56 HP.  I guess I was going on the comment of needing a crit to hit.  Oh, I guess I hit but will not do any damage since it will be less than 10... except for a dirty fight move...hehe, that should add to my damage right?  As it is not a second attack just a nasty attack.

damage on devil (1d4 4=8)

damage on dirty fighting move (1d4=1)

Damn, I would roll a 1!!! _Curse You, Invisible Castle!!!_
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Round 5*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

Radoon his foe dispatched tosses daggers at the Lich on the Altar, but finds he is unable to hurt this powerful undead. 

Anson and Mig retreat outside the room. [sblock=Anson]Go ahead and roll your cure. How far outside the room? Marienna is going to cast an area cure spell that might still reach if Anson and Mig are only on the stairs.[/sblock]

H'Roosh leaps nimbly onto the block of ice to attack the Lich. As fangs sink into his leg (2d6+4=9)  it becomes clear that he and the Lich are not the only two creatures on the Altar. Some sort of invisible phantom hound guards the Lich. His fist flys out to connect with the Lich and a spark crackles from his ring, while the blow lands and wounds the Lich the magic seems to have no effect. H'Roosh quickly notices the evil altar he is standing on is most unpleasant (DC: 16 Fort save). It is also very slick. (DC:12 balance check to stay upright if moving or attacking, which you've already rolled successfully this round.)

Geoffrey continues to move towards the lich but continues to attack the devil grazing it with a backhanded blow from his mace. 

The Bone Devil attacks (1d20+15=18, 1d20+13=31, 1d20+13=24, 1d20+13=16) again managing to catch the cleric as glancing blow with a claw (1d4+3=4). 

The Lich grins at H'Roosh and he notices that it doesn't seem to be as old and crusty as he expected. The figure before him is clearly undead, but the robes are new and while the skin is dry and taunt it doesn't have the look of mouldering age, but he does have the look of a very old man. However, as he lashes out with a dagger and hand (1d20+16=19, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+13=18), he moves with incredible speed and grace. The dagger cuts (1d4+4=7) into H'Roosh's shoulder and the Lich's grin widens as a brutal surge of energy errupts from the dagger pushing against H'Rhoosh and he feels his feet slipping on the ice. (Roll d20+str mod.-4 for the ice to resist a bull rush from the magic of the dagger).

Marienna takes a step forward next to Mingo and call upon her healing magic which flows out in a wave washing over everyone in the room. (roll 1d8+8 for curing to yourself) H'Roosh notes the Lich shudder from the magic, while Geoffrey is disappointed to see some of the injuries on the Devil close up. 

Gnurl whips out a scroll and steps up behind Mingo to touch her back as he finishes it. A ring of pale green light forms around Mingo and quickly spreads to encompass all the party members in the room but H'Roosh and Radoon who have now moved too far away. (Protection form Evil.)

With Anson fleeing the room, Mingo moves forward 5 feet and slings a three skiprocks up at the lich, hitting once with a weak, glancing blow. Her movement puts H'Roosh back in the circle of protection from Evil. 

OOC: Spot checks DC: 25 for everyone in your actions for round 6 please. You may also make a Knowledge arcana check DC 25 or a knowledge the sea check DC25 if you wish.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Thus the lich and bone devil to take care of one of those pesty games....




My dastardly plan revealed!


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+6,1d20+9,1d20+6 → ([1, 6], [15, 9], [11, 6]) 
7 for Knowedge Arcana 24 for spot and 17 for Sea...Geoffrey is oblivious

Geoffrey will still continue his movement towards the Lich while engaging the Devil and manuvers himself into a postion where he bashes the devil twice in rapid succession.

Scott
[sblock]1d20+21;1d20+16;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [11,21] = (32)  HIt 
1d20+21;1d20+16;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [20,16] = (36) hit
1d20+21;1d20+16;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [1,1,10] = (12) 
1d20+21;1d20+16;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [1,3,10] = (14) 
1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31) confirm crit
2d4+10 → [3,3,10] = (16) additional damage for crit.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC27*) Anson (HP34/63 AC21*) Mig (HP 21/35 AC21*)*

[sblock=Anson's actions outside room]
Anson and Mig stop just below the floor level, where the healing warmth of Marienna's spell hits them, healing Anson of 12 and Mig of 12.  Anson heals himself with the Wand of CLW for 6 points.  Anson again heals himself with the wand for 5 points (action for this round).  Anson rubs Mig's neck and tells her, "We are going to charge the devil and attack.  If you take a hit, you come back here and wait for me here."
Mass CLW for Mingo, Anson, Mig (1d8+8=16, 1d8+8=12, 1d8+8=12) 
CLW wand on Anson (1d8+1=6) 
CLW wand on Anson (1d8+1=5) 
[/sblock]

Mingo takes another 5-foot step forward and slings 3 skiprocks at the lich, with one skiprock hitting the lich in the shoulder.  The rock skips over to the devil but shatters harmlessly.  Mingo looks around the room for Mig and Anson.

Bless (40 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)

Gnurl's Scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil, w/in 10' of Mingo (50 minutes!) +2 to AC deflection bonus, and +2 to saves (does not stack with existing PFE, Ring of Protection, etc.


[sblock=OOC and personal spells]
Mingo skill checks failed. Skill Checks: Spot, Kn(arcana/the sea) (1d20+7=21, 1d20+6=13) 

Mingo will now be at F6.  She will need help to get up on the altar....

Three skiprocks, only one hit for 8 points.
skiprocks v Lich (1d20+13=23, 1d20+13=19, 1d20+8=12) 
damage on lich (1d6+4=8) 

Mingo will skip the rock to the devil (hoping for a critical hit!) No luck!
skip to devil (1d20+11=20) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (40 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 44 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - HP 19 of 65; AC 22*

H'Roosh nimbly keeps his feet as he hits the slippery ice, and feels the unholy power of the altar attempt to corrupt his soul.  Unfortunately, the magic of the dagger overcomes even the extraordinary agility and training of the monk by the simple expedient of overpowering him, and he is forced backward.

[sblock=Misc/Combat Rolls]Area Heal: 1d8+8=11

Spot: 1d20+12=29
Knowledge - Arcana: 1d20+4=9
Knowledge - The Sea: 1d20+4=22

Fortitude Save: 1d20+14=17

Balance Check: 1d20+11=29

Resist Bull Rush (1d20-2=9)

Three misses on the Lich this time - none of them Natural Ones  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

(Gnurl has 42 of 70 hp) (after Marienna's spell)

Gnurl smiles gratefully as he feels some vigor return to his nads from Marienna's cure spell.

Gnurl's Knowledge: Arcana check:  27 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1478172/ 

Gnurl squeezes between Marienna and Mingo, to move up behind H'Roosh.  He casts _Mage Armor_ and reaches up to touch H'Roosh's heel, giving him an extra +4 armor bonus to AC.


----------



## Scotley

H'Roosh is flung off the ice altar by the force of the dagger and lands some 15' away. (2 squares diagonal is 15') 

As Gnurl moves to cast his spell on H'Roosh he see's H'Roosh fly backward and land on the floor nearby. 

[sblock=Gnurl]As Gnurl moves a little closer, he recognizes the Lich as a man known as the Sea Sorcerer. A famous arcanist known for his great wealth and extravagant lifestyle. He is quite elderly, but still very active. Indeed it is believed that he did the elaborate Illusions that were part of the Masque at Mermaid's Rest. While Gnurl doesn't know the man personally, his reputation is ledgendary among Wizards and Sorcerers.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> As Gnurl moves to cast his spell on H'Roosh he see's H'Roosh fly backward and land on the floor nearby.
> [sblock=Gnurl]As Gnurl moves a little closer, he recognizes the Lich as a man known as the Sea Sorcerer. A famous arcanist known for his great wealth and extravagant lifestyle. He is quite elderly, but still very active. Indeed it is believed that he did the elaborate Illusions that were part of the Masque at Mermaid's Rest. While Gnurl doesn't know the man personally, his reputation is ledgendary among Wizards and Sorcerers.[/sblock]



OOC:  Presumably, then, Gnurl didn't use his spell, I hope? 
Gnurl draws himself up to his full, prodigious three feet, four inch height and says, "Hail Sea Sorcerer!  Why are you fighting us?  All we want is to return Allois to his father, Lord Marin.  Surely we can reach an accomodation, can't we?"  If he seems willing even to pause in the combat for a moment, then Gnurl will say, "First dismiss your devil, and then we will talk."  OOC:  Not knowing what his chances are of bringing hostilities to an end in this way, Gnurl is prepared to cast _Scorching Ray_ if the Sea Sorcerer continues his threatening behavior.

[sblock=OOC for Scotley]What else does Gnurl know about the Sea Sorcerer?  Anything useful in a fight, in case we are forced to continue this combat?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Make a diplomacy check or just roll a D20 and add your charisma mod if you don't have any ranks. Also make an Int. check to see how much you remember about your adversary. You do remember that he had a somewhat sinister reputation, but that was largely overlooked because he was powerful, wealthy and known for giving great parties on his huge yacht. He has a tower complex in the Barrier Island.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

[sblock=Scotley]Gnurl's Diplomacy Check (untrained, charisma check) -- 6  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1479147/
Gnurl's other skill checks, just in case....  :  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1479155/ 
Knowledge: History -- 12
Knowledge: Arcana -- 32
Intelligence Check -- 16
Gather Information (untrained, but still +4) -- 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Just giving H'Roosh a chance to post something, since his intended attacks were spoiled by his being hurled from the ice. I also have to decide how to address Gnurl's latest rolls. I plan to get a post up this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

OOC: 

Sorry about that - wasn't thinking about the Lich going before H'Roosh and just assumed that he attacked and that those attacks failed.

IC:

Seeing that he's _relatively_ safe - at least there are no enemies threatening an AoO - H'Roosh will take the opportunity to pull out and drink a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.

Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3=12)


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]Actually the dagger bit was at the end of the previous round. It was just after the round that you made your rolls so that I knew what happened.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Round 6*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Gnurl 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

Radoon joins Geoffrey and attacking the Devil, but even though his blade connected with the Devil's hide, it didn't seem to have an effect. 

On the stairs Anson uses his wand to cure himself and his companion. 

Seeing that he's relatively safe - at least there are no enemies threatening - H'Roosh will take the opportunity to pull out and drink a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds. As he downs the potion he thinks he sees a flicker of movement from the fallen Priest.

Geoffrey will still continue his movement towards the Lich while engaging the Devil and maneuvers himself into a position where he bashes the devil twice in rapid succession. The evil fiend recoils, surprised at the force of the cleric's blows. 

Recovering, the fiend attacks (1d20+15=16, 1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=32, 1d20+13=21) again getting a claw (1d4+3=5) into Geoffrey and a tail stinger (3d4+3=13) penetrates Radoon's chest pumping a load of poison into him (DC 20 Fortitude save or take Strength damage (1d6 =3)).

The Lich carefully crafts another spell and a wave of fire arcs out at Mingo and H'Roosh. (fire damage (5d4=13) reflex save DC:16 for half)

Marienna takes a step forward and touches Geoffrey's shoulder her healing (3d8+8=22) magic courses into him with a gentle warmth. 

Gnurl draws himself up to his full, prodigious three feet, four inch height and says, "Hail Sea Sorcerer! Why are you fighting us? All we want is to return Allois to his father, Lord Marin. Surely we can reach an accommodation, can't we?" If he seems willing even to pause in the combat for a moment, then Gnurl will say, "First dismiss your devil, and then we will talk."

The Lich just laughs maniacal and says, "I am immortal now, what care I for your petty concerns." It occurs to Gnurl that the Sea Sorcerer must have just become a Lich. Given that he is down to using a mere first level spell, perhaps he spent much of his power for the day on the rituals that granted him undead status. 

Mingo takes another 5-foot step forward and slings 3 skiprocks at the lich, with one skiprock hitting the lich in the shoulder. The rock skips over to the devil but shatters harmlessly. Mingo looks around the room for Mig and Anson.

Mig whines in pain until the healing magic of the wand flows into her. 

OOC: Actions for round 7?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - HP 31/65*

H'Roosh nimbly ducks the bolt of fire, allowing it to pass harmlessly over his head.

_That thrice damned priest is moving again - why won't he stay dead?_

Calmly stepping up, he drops a knee on the wicked one's chest and delivers two quick blows to the throat.

_That should do it!_

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Reflex Save: 1d20+14=32

To Hit: 1d20+10=23 (Knee)
To Hit: 1d20+10=18 (Fist)
To Hit: 1d20+5=13 (Fist)

Damage: 1d10+2=6
Damage: 1d10+2=3
Damage: 1d10+2=7

Wasn't sure what his AC would be, but since he's -4 for being Unconscious/Helpless and his Dex is 0 (-5 to AC) I thought the 13 would hit.  Rolled damage sucked @$$, of course, but at least I hit him  .

Next round, assuming the priest is still down, H'Roosh will search his hands for rings and remove any he finds.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Seeing his way to the lich more or less blocked and faced with a foe that that his divine prayers have given him the ability to strike Geoffrey continues his attack on the Devil and once again lashes out with his mace "Take that you fied from hell" the cleric says as his mace bashes the creature. 

For Scotely
[sblock]
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [13,19] = (32) 
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [15,14] = (29) 
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [4,4,10] = (18) 
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [4,3,10] = (17) 
Net damage of 15 after reduction[/sblock]

OCC: Sorry could not resisit the comment....gotta love the old dragon magazine comics.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP76/76 AC27*) Anson (HP34/63 AC21*) Mig (HP 21/35 AC21*)*

Anson and Mig run back into the room and approach the devil at the space between Radoon and Geoffrey.  Anson swings his long sword with both hands at the devil, with Mig trying to aid the attack.  Mig shies away from the devil too much and is no help for Anson, who winds his swing and misses.

Mingo shrugs off the attack from the lich, takes the last 5-foot step next to Geoffrey, and laughs at the Sea Sorcerer, "Your immortaltiy will be the shortest ever!"  Mingo then slings 3 skiprocks at the lich, hitting him all three times (2 20s) in the head and skipping the rocks over towards the devil.  The first two rocks miss the devil, while the third rock (20-a threat!) shatters against its bones harmlessly.


Bless (39 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)

Gnurl's Scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil, w/in 10' of Mingo (49 minutes, 9 rds) +2 to AC deflection bonus, and +2 to saves (does not stack with existing PFE, Ring of Protection, etc.


[sblock=OOC and personal spells]
Mig's aid attack is a 7, she failed again.  Mig aid attack on devil (1d20+6=7) 

Anson's attack on devil: 19 a miss PA4 v Devil (1d20+9=19) 


Mingo will now be at F6, where she wanted to be last round.  She will need help to get up on the altar, but this may work just as well.

Three skiprocks, 33, 24, 28

SR1 v lich (1d20+13=33) (20!)
SR2 v lich (1d20+13=24) 
SR3 v lich (1d20+8=28) (20!)

Damage on the lich:  19 points
dam on lich (1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=7) 

Skips to devil:  16, 14, 26 (threat!) no crit

skip1 to devil (1d20+11=16) miss
skip2 v devil (1d20+11=14) miss
skip3 v devil (1d20+6=26) threat
crit check on devil (1d20+6=10) no crit

Damage: 0
dam on devil after DR10 (1d6+4-10=-5) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (38 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 44 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon's save vs poison - fortitude save (1d20 10=24)

Radoon HP is currently at 13 of 56

IC - Radoon attempts to strike the devil but all his swings miss their mark. (Not Radoon's type of fight)

[sblock=Rolls]
attacks on devil with primary hand (1d20 12=20, 1d20 12=23)

attacks on devil with off hand (1d20 7=17, 1d20 7=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, 42 of 70 hp*

OOC:  Gnurl will hold his _Scorching Ray_ for the moment, until the Sea Sorcerer begins casting again, hoping to disrupt one of the lich's hopefully few remaining spells.


----------



## Scotley

*Round 7*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Gnurl 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

Radoon attempts to strike the devil but all his swings miss their mark. 

Anson and Mig run back into the room and approach the devil at the space between Radoon and Geoffrey. As the approach the Devil leans out for a bite (1d20+15=19)  at Anson, but doesn't manage to latch his teeth on the Ranger. Anson swings his long sword with both hands at the devil, with Mig trying to aid the attack. Mig shies away from the devil too much and is no help for Anson, who winds his swing and misses. [sblock=Anson]I haven't really been enforcing it, but technically, Mig must threaten the target when aiding another. In this case there really isn't room for Mig to get at the Devil. I doesn't really matter this round since it was a miss either way, but be aware for the future.[/sblock]

H'Roosh nimbly ducks the bolt of fire, allowing it to pass harmlessly over his head.

_That thrice damned priest is moving again - why won't he stay dead?_

Calmly stepping up, he drops a knee toward the Priest's back, but finds him to be insubstantial, indeed the Priest has dissolved into mist leaving only two empty potion bottles behind where he lay. One is clearly marked healing and the other must have allowed the Priest to take gaseous form. The small vaguely man-shaped cloud drifts toward the roof hatch. 

Seeing his way to the lich more or less blocked and faced with a foe that that his divine prayers have given him the ability to strike Geoffrey continues his attack on the Devil and once again lashes out with his mace "Take that you fiend from hell" the cleric says as his mace bashes the creature. The devil is clearly starting to suffer from the repeated bashings. 

The Devil splits his attacks (1d20+15=23, 1d20+13=25, 1d20+13=27, 1d20+13=17) among the foes hitting  Radoon (1d8+6=12),  Anson (1d4+3=4) and Geoffrey (1d4+3=5) , but missing Marienna with a tail sting. 

The Lich begins to cast another spell, and Gnurl releases his Scorching Ray attacks. Unfortunately, even with the ray striking him, the Lich maintains his cool and gets his spell cast. (Consentration check (1d20+15=35) )
Another blast of Lightning streaks forth to strike first Mingo (damage (13d6=54)), H'Roosh (27), Gnurl (14), Geoffrey (7), Anson (4), Mig (2), Marienna (1). (Reflex save DC: 21 for half)

Marienna moves to aid Radoon and he feels her familiar healing (4d8+8=18) magic flow into him. 

Mingo shrugs off the attack from the lich, takes the last 5-foot step next to Geoffrey, and laughs at the Sea Sorcerer, "Your immortality will be the shortest ever!" Mingo then slings 3 skiprocks at the lich, hitting him all three times in the head and skipping the rocks over towards the devil. The first two rocks miss the devil, while the third rock shatters against its bones harmlessly.

Mig struggles to get into the fray and aid her master. 

OOC: Actions for round 8?


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnomish Firebug*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The Lich begins to cast another spell, and Gnurl releases his Scorching Ray attacks. [sblock=Gnurl]Perhaps in foolish pride the Lich didn't bother to cast upon the defensive this time giving Gnurl an opening. You get two rays against his touch AC of 16.[/sblock]



Gnurl completes his _Scorching Ray_ spell, and directs 2 flaming bursts at the lich:
Gnurl's first ray misses horribly.  OOC: I rolled a 2.
The second ray does better:  17!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482287/ 

Damage for the second ray:  only a paltry 6 points, but that should spoil a spell.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482289/

OOC:  Because Gnurl held his action for a round, his initiative should be adjusted to a 13 to match the lich, right?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay the round is complete above! Thank you for posting promptly so I could get the round up tonight Leif. Actions for round 8 please.

[sblock=Gnurl]Your damage sucked, but I guess you should be happy to get through the damage reduction. He rolled a natural 20 on the consentration check, so the damge didn't make much difference to the spell anyway. He is looking pretty battered after Mingo's latest volley of skiprocks.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon HP is currently at 19 of 56

IC - Radoon attempts to strike the devil but only one swing connects and it does not seem to be able to penetrate the devil's bony exterior.

[sblock=Rolls]
attacks on devil with primary hand (1d20 12=20, 1d20 12=23)

attacks on devil with off hand (1d20 7=24, 1d20 7=22)

crit check:

crit check (1d20 7=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh - HP: 31/65*

H'Roosh, eager to get back into the fight, leaps over the lightening bolt and moves quickly back atop the ice altar.  He swings at the creature, but the slippery ice betrays him.  The power of his swing spins him 'round and he falls on his arse on the ice.

[sblock=Rolls & Such]Reflex Save: 1d20+14=33

Tumble Check: 1d20+11=17 (to get onto the altar)
Balance Check: 1d20+11=15 (to stay on his feet on the ice)

Boy, for a character who makes his living on his grace and agility H'Roosh sure falls on his @$$ a lot!

I _am_ grateful he's making his Reflex saves, though.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=H'Roosh]As I remember Rook was more graceful, but he never managed to hit a damn thing. At least H'Roosh has done some damage.   [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

Tiring of the devil in front of him Geoffrey once again smacks the devil twice with his mace scoring hits both times.

For Scotley
[sblock]Two hits  1st one a crit for 24 points 10 and the second hit for 12 points. 16 total after reduction.
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [20,19] = (39)   hit crit confirmed
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [11,14] = (25) hit
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [1,1,10] = (12) 
1d20+19;1d20+14;2d4+10;2d4+10 → [2,1,10] = (13) 
1d20+19;2d4+10 → [20,19] = (39) 
1d20+19;2d4+10 → [1,1,10] = (12)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Gnurl Whiskerling, 49/70hp, AC17

Gnurl immediately quaffs his Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (5th level, 3d8+5)
OOC:  the potion cures Gnurl for 21 points, bringing his hp total to 49, and indicated above. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482709/


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP41/76 AC27*) Anson (HP30/63 AC21*) Mig (HP 19/35 AC21*)*

Mig dances behind Anson, trying to distract the devil in front of her master.  Anson swings his long sword two-handed at the foul beast, but misses both times.

Mingo ducks too slowly as the lightning bolt scorches her head and her long hair.  The smell of burnt hair and seaweed wafts through the room.  Mingo literally ducks down next to the ice and mutters to herself.

Bless (38 more rounds) w/in 40' of Mingo party is +1 to hit morale bonus, and +1 ST vs. fear morale bonus (morale bonuses do not stack)

Gnurl's Scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil, w/in 10' of Mingo (49 minutes, 8 rounds) +2 to AC deflection bonus, and +2 to saves (does not stack with existing PFE, Ring of Protection, etc.


[sblock=OOC and personal spells]
Anson's Ref Save: failed Anson/Mig RS v lightning DC21 (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=17) 

Mig's Ref Save: Failed 

Anson's attacks on devil both miss!  PA4 on devil (1d20+9=21, 1d20+4=11) 


Mingo's Ref Save DC 21: failed  RS v lightning DC21 (1d20+13=16) 

Mingo spontaneously casts Cure Serious Wounds on herself for 19.CSW on Mingo (3d8+5=19) 

[sblock=Spells in Effect/Remaining]
Mingo Spells in Effect: Longstrider 4+ hours; PFE (37 more rounds)(only +1 AC due to +1 RoP, +2 ST)
Anson Spells in Effect: Longstrider 2+hours

Mingo CLW wand 44 charges remain
Anson CLW wand 44 charges remain

Mingo's Spells
(5+0+0) 0 Level: Create Water; Guidance (x2)(1m); Mending; Read Magic
(3+1+1) 1 Level: Bless (5m); PFE(5m); Magic Weapon(5m); PFE(5m) + Longstrider(5h)
(2+1+1) 2 Level: Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon(5r); Spiritual Weapon(5r) + Locate Object
(1+1+1) 3 Level: Prayer(5r); Spark of Life(5r); Ghost Touch Weapon (5m) + Water Breathing

Anson's Spells
1. Longstrider (3hr); Resist Energy

Healing Belt Armor: Mingo 1 charge remains for the day; Anson 0 charges remain for the day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Round 8*

*Initiative:*

Priest 20
Radoon 19
Undead Singer 18
Anson 17
H'Roosh 16
Geoffrey 14
Devil 13
Gnurl 13
Lich 13
Marienna 10
Slaves 8
Mingo 6
Mig 5

Radoon attempts to strike the devil but only one swing connects and it does not seem to be able to penetrate the devil's bony exterior.

Mig dances behind Anson, trying to distract the devil in front of her master. Anson swings his long sword two-handed at the foul beast, but misses both times.

H'Roosh, eager to get back into the fight, leaps over the lightening bolt and moves quickly back atop the ice altar. He swings at the creature, but the slippery ice betrays him. The power of his swing spins him 'round and he falls on his arse on the ice. He feels a bite (1d20+10=30) on his leg as he unseen hound chomps (2d6+4=9) again. 

Tiring of the devil in front of him Geoffrey once again smacks the devil twice with his mace scoring hits both times. With that the devil crumples to the floor and fades out of existance. 

Gnurl immediately quaffs his Potion of Cure Serious Wounds.

Seeing his situation has changed and looking sorely wounded the Lich changes tactics. "A curse on you all, especially you Serleon oh inconstant priest." He emphasizes this by pointing at the retreating cloud as it begins slipping around the crack of the roof hatch. "I call upon the might of Tyrroth and the magic of this altar to curse each of you! A blight on each of your lines for as long as my shade continues to walk this world in glorious unlife. A bane on your every action, a pox on your flesh. By Tyrroth your heads shall not rest easy as dreams of a thousand torments plague your sleep. I call upon all the fell creatures of earth, sea and sky to stalk you! The foulness of the death you deserve be upon you. My curse be upon you. I demand it! Tyrroth hear me, I demand it. Make good on your bargin and curse these pitiful fools!" With that he slams the dagger down into the ice between H'Roosh's legs, and making the agile monk slither back on the ice or lose his manhood. As the dagger strikes the ice the blade and the altar explode into icy shards. The last thing any of your remember is the piecing cold as the fragments of steel and ice slash into your bodies. 

Please roll a Fortitude, Will and Reflex save all DC 21 except H'Roosh who is at DC 25. 


OOC: Crit Check (1d20+10=24)


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP22/76 AC27*) Anson (HP30/63 AC21*) Mig (HP 19/35 AC21*)*

[sblock=saves]
Mingo Saves F,R,W DC 21:  Failed Fortitude; Failed Reflex; Made Will
Saves F,R,W DC 21 (1d20+12=14, 1d20+13=15, 1d20+12=30) 

Mig Saves F,R,W DC 21: Failed all three saves
Mig F,R,W DC 21 (1d20+6=14, 1d20+7=20, 1d20+2=20) 
Not clear if Mig is within 10 ft of Mingo. If she is, then Mig makes R and W.

Anson Saves F,R,W DC 21: Failed Fortitude; Failed Reflex; Made Will
Anson F,R,W DC 21 (1d20+10=16, 1d20+8=12, 1d20+6=23)

So Mingo's CSW is pending...
[/sblock]

OOC: IC responds to the curse from the lich....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

H'Roosh made his Fortitude save (28) failed the other two.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Saves*

Fortitude 23  Ref 18, Will 25  so reflex save failed.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

fortitude save (1d20 10=12) - failed

reflex save (1d20 9=27) - made

will save (1d20 7=24) - made


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl hears the lich's rant against the demon, shakes in his little gnomish boots, and says, 
"GULP!"

Gnurl's saves: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1483238/ 
Fort, 1d20+8+2= 22
Reflex, 1d20+4+2= 10
Will, 1d20+6+2= 19

Gnurl failed all three two of three saves.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Did everyone remember to add bonuses to their saves from the various protective spells? 

Mingo didn't drink the potion before the blast. 
You'll have to wait until morning for the results...


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

I did remember the bonues...IC is getting us back for all making the saves earlier.  Now we are all dead!


----------



## Scotley

*Awakening...*

You are awakend by a crewman from either the Radiant Sun or the Rumpled Bedsheet. Terry Lockspar is helping Marienna up. There is an icy chill in the room. It is eeirly silent at first, but slowly your hearing returns. The room in shambles with the bodies of the dead shreaded. The walls ceiling and floor is riddled with small holes. Everyone is bleeding and several have open sores. The priests of the Radiant Sun begin casting cures and soon everyone is up to at least half strength. Those of you with spells find that you've lost all the ones you had remaining from your memory. 

[sblock=Geoffrey]Feel free to share what we discussed as knowledge Geoffrey would likely have about Tyrroth, Curses and the nature of Liches and their phylacteries.[/sblock] 


OOC: The reflex save was for half damage from the blast, which did damage (3d6=14) -1 for every five feet you were from the altar. (Full damage for Mingo, Geoffrey, Anson and H'Roosh, -1 for Mig and Radoon, -2 for Marienna and -3 for Gnurl.  

Those who failed the fortitude save are covered in open sores. 

Those who failed their will save, will just have to wait and see what happens... 

Everyone is at -1 to all attack rolls, skill and ability checks. At first you don't notice it because you are in a room full of the dead, but all of you have a smell of death about you that no amount of bathing or perfume can erase.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: See the Out of Character thread for exp. awards. 

OOC: Listen checks please. 

[sblock=0 to 14]It is taking a while for your hearing to return and all you can hear is a ringing sound.[/sblock]

[sblock=15+]There is a clatter from below, most likely from beyond the door you didn't take downstairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse (HP38/76 AC27) Anson (HP32/63 AC21) Mig (HP 18/35 AC21*)*

[sblock=Scotley]
I need a ruling on whether Mig was within 10' of Mingo, so the Magic Circle included Mig?  If not, then Mig has the sores (and failed the Will save).

Anson and Mig hear, but not Mingo.
Listen checks-Mingo, Anson, Mig (1d20+5-1=9, 1d20+7-1=23, 1d20+5-1=22) 
[/sblock]

Anson, covered in sores, is slow to stand, and asks, "What's that racket below?"  Mig stands and rubs against Anson's legs.  Mig has no sores.

Mingo is covered in sores, hair singed, and has trouble standing.  She lifts her head, "Did somebody say something?  My ears are ringing something fierce!"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl's listen check, 1d20+2=6

"Eh??  What's that sonny??  Speak up, all I can hear is that damned demon ringing hell's bells!  Say, that reminds me!  Didn't we all die???  I sure hope not, because H'Roosh is not nearly as cute as I hoped that angels would be!"


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Mig]What can I say, I'm a dog person. Mig gets the benefits of the spell.[/Sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Getting to his feet with the help of his crew members Geoffrey is somewhat taken aback by the appeareance of his and the bedsheets crew. Quickly gathering himself he asks for a quick status report on both ships from the senior crew and bedsheet member present as  well as a quick briefing as the storming party gathers itself to answer the racket below.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

listen check (1d20 5=22)

Since Geoffrey has already asked for the status of the ships, Radoon will not do so again but wait for an answer.  He looks at his hands and arms and sees the sores on himself and several of the others.  He will go to M.  "Are you alright?"  He will help Terry in getting her to her feet. 

_Damn..._he thinks, _that surely did not go well._
_
Wait, I hear...noise from below_, "Terry, did you or anyone with you happen to open the other door on the level below?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

"I hear it as well - possibly Allois is being held below.  It appear our challenges are not passed as yet!"

H'Roosh gathers himself and moves toward the door.

[sblock=Listen Check]1d20+10=29[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*

Mingo motions to Mig, who walks over next to her.  Mingo stands, holding onto Mig's saddle.  "By all that's holy, my head hurts!  And my hair's ruined!  All in a day's work, I suppose," Mingo sighes.  "Let's follow the crowd." says Mingo as she climbs into Mig's saddle.

Anson shakes his head at Mingo and follows H'Roosh with Mig trailing behind.


----------



## Scotley

Geoffrey is informed that the Ice ship was sailing at high speed against the wind, while the Bedsheet was becalmed. Once the ship had passed over the horizon there seemed no point in pursuit and they returned. The Radiant Sun took on a substantial force of mindless undead, but losses and damage to the ship were minimal. They came straight here and have not explored any other parts of the compound. They were outside when the explosion happened and figured this had to be where the action was. 

The wounded party begins to make its way downstairs to the last door beyond which there is only silence. 

Radoon discovers Marienna is covered in sores as well and wounded, but not in grave danger. A young priest has just cast a cure on her. Terry comments, "That bloody ice ship was moved by magic. I never saw her sails flutter. We couldn't possibly catch her."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Seeing no viable choice except to follow along with the others, Gnurl steels himself and follows along.

"Criminy!!  I need a holiday after this!!"

(OOC: Gnurl is inordinately pleased that he's not covered in those big, gross sores!)


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon belly laughs at Gnurls comment and says in return,

"I think we could all use one, or at least a night of drinking.  Let's find out wher that hatch above us leads and what is making that noise downstairs and we can take at least a night of downtime."


----------



## Lou

*which way?*

OOC:  Are we trying roof access or door below first?


----------



## Leif

"Well, since none of us have any spells remaining, I guess it just depends on whether you wish to die in the open air, or down below decks in a ship full of undead.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Having gotten a status report and an idea of what is occuri Geoffrey says. "We should proceed if possible, we now have been reinforced and I would wager the worst foes have alreaady been killed or escaped" Turning to the ranking memeber of the Sun he says "Form up the brothers, we shall continue the investigation" then turning back to the party he says "I propose we set forth with the Sun's crew in the advance party as they are best equiped to deal with the undead, our party can form the center with the Bedsheet's crew forming the rear guard. Is this acceptable?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I'm not sure how I can be of any good to you, but I guess the safest place to be is right in the middle of an army of irate priests.  Sounds good to me, just don't expect me to do very much, except cower and whine!"


----------



## Scotley

More reports come in. A large number of bodies are found under the tarp nearby. The priests are pretty sure they were animate undead until just recently. A couple more are found on the roof. Again likely former undead. It seems that the destruction of the altar may have destroyed the undead created with it. Of the dark priest there is no sign. 

All that remains to be explored is the door downstairs and the sleek yacht.


----------



## Leif

*OOC:  Question*

You said that all of my prepared spells were gone from my mind.  Do we feel as is any amount of time has passed?  Because if we were out for a night or something, then I can prepare the spells I have the Spell Mastery feat for, can't I, even without taking time to study my spellbook?


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Only a few minutes have passed. Don't sweat the lack of spells, the fighting is over for now and you should be able to rest shortly. Unless you want to go a few rounds with Mingo just for fun?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]Only a few minutes have passed. Don't sweat the lack of spells, the fighting is over for now and you should be able to rest shortly. Unless you want to go a few rounds with Mingo just for fun?[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]Gnurl's pretty upset at the moment, but even he's not so low that he's got to beat up on a halfling to help his self-esteem!  Anyway, what would I ever do if she beat me up???  I'd never be able to show my face again!!![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> More reports come in. A large number of bodies are found under the tarp nearby. The priests are pretty sure they were animate undead until just recently. A couple more are found on the roof. Again likely former undead. It seems that the destruction of the altar may have destroyed the undead created with it. Of the dark priest there is no sign.
> 
> All that remains to be explored is the door downstairs and the sleek yacht.




"Well, we have to go down anyway, I guess we'll hit the other door first.  Geoffry, I want to be the first to thank you, We would have never been any type of match without your undead repellent.  Can I be the first to buy you a drink this evening?"  To the group in a very loud voice, "In fact, I want buy everyone on both ships a drink tonight, officers and crew!"

Radoon will wait for M. to begin to exit and will walk by her side as they head to the ladder.  "We are quite the sight, all of us, covered in these Bloody sores and smelling like death warmed over."  He will grab her hand, squeeze it tightly and say softly, "Thank you for all your help!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"That would be most nice Master Radoon but only if you will have dinner with me this evening aboard the Sun as well as the other ladies and gentlemen while the crews celebrate"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

"It would be my pleasure, captain."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"So, Captains, what say you?  Do we explore the door below first, or should we head over to the Yacht of Sleekness?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Lifting his mace and pointing toward the door Geoffrey says "Proably best to clear the building first then move to the ship" then looking at the party he says "Shall we"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I was hoping you'd say that!"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo and Anson and Mig*

"Let's get the place cleaned up!  I need a bath!" moans Mingo.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl snifs the air inquisitively, and says, "I was hoping you'd say that!"  (Joke, Joke, Joke!!)


----------



## Scotley

*The final door...*

Marienna squeezes Radoon's hand in return. "You must have been crazy to attack that devil knowing you likely couldn't hurt it. Very brave or very foolish." Opening the door reveals a small room. Are two bodies and one undead, quickly dispatched by the men of the Radiant Sun. Two more people are at the back of the room. The are covered in open sores and smell of death suggesting that the curse extended here too. One is bound hand and foot yet unconcious. Radoon recognizes him after a moment as Finn Hunter. He is badly bruised yet still alive. The other proves to be Allois Marin. His eyes are vacant like the slaves upstairs. His hair is long and dirty, his nails overgrown and his normally clean shaven face covered in a tangled dirty beard. He is very subdued and allows himself to be led out. It seems he has been drained of Wisdom by a Vacral, the will sapping undead. In this case Terry Lockspar notes that he recognizes one of the other bodies, one that had been undead, as Preston Ambler, an officer on Daughter of Cambre which was lost at sea last year. He was a close friend of Allois in life.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna squeezes Radoon's hand in return. "You must have been crazy to attack that devil knowing you likely couldn't hurt it. Very brave or very foolish." Opening the door reveals a small room. Are two bodies and one undead, quickly dispatched by the men of the Radiant Sun. Two more people are at the back of the room. The are covered in open sores and smell of death suggesting that the curse extended here too. One is bound hand and foot yet unconcious. Radoon recognizes him after a moment as Finn Hunter. He is badly bruised yet still alive. The other proves to be Allois Marin. His eyes are vacant like the slaves upstairs. His hair is long and dirty, his nails overgrown and his normally clean shaven face covered in a tangled dirty beard. He is very subdued and allows himself to be led out. It seems he has been drained of Wisdom by a Vacral, the will sapping undead. In this case Terry Lockspar notes that he recognizes one of the other bodies, one that had been undead, as Preston Ambler, an officer on Daughter of Cambre which was lost at sea last year. He was a close friend of Allois in life.





To M, "A foolish old man, I am indeed."  He looks at her intently and then lets loose a smile that unfolds like the Sheet's sails.

"Let's get Allois and Fin to one of the ships.  H'Roosh, would you help me with with Preston?  He deserves a proper burial at sea."


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Let's get Allois and Fin to one of the ships.  H'Roosh, would you help me with with Preston?  He deserves a proper burial at sea."




"Let me help you.  Some holy water and prayers will see that he is not again raised as undead."


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]You have a duty to perform. See the following post for information.[/sblock]

Here


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Gnurl will begin to look around for any of Allois's belongings so that they can all be returned to him.  (Also, while he's doing that, he will spy about for any other "treasure-like" items that are now up for grabs, in particular, the lich's spell books.)


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I went ahead and rolled a knowledge (arcana) check for Gnurl to see what he knows about lich's phylacteries.  He got a 22, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1485725/ .  I await a ruling from our all-powerful dm about this.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Saddly for Gnurl, he is aware that the Lich was the Sea *Sorcerer*. This of course means no spell books. There is also some gear which Marienna confirms belongs to Finn. There is of course that Yacht of sleekness you noted earlier which has as of yet not been explored.[/sblock]

[sblock=On Lich's Phylacteries (Phylacteri?)] The Lich’s Phylactery
An integral part of becoming a lich is creating a magic phylactery in which the character stores its life force. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a lich for sure is to destroy its phylactery. Unless its phylactery is located and destroyed, a lich reappears 1d10 days after its apparent death. 

Each lich must make its own phylactery, which requires the Craft Wondrous Item feat. The character must be able to cast spells and have a caster level of 11th or higher. The phylactery costs 120,000 gp and 4,800 XP to create and has a caster level equal to that of its creator at the time of creation.

The most common form of phylactery is a sealed metal box containing strips of parchment on which magical phrases have been transcribed. The box is Tiny and has 40 hit points, hardness 20, and a break DC of 40. 

Other forms of phylacteries can exist, such as rings, amulets, or similar items. 

No sign of such an item can be found and it can be assumed that it is either on the Yacht or the Sea Sorcerer's own large ship which was docked across the 'Rest from here or on the Ice version of Marin's broken up ship, the Daughter of Cambre, which so recently set sail.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Sounds like we need to go and thoroughly search the lich's yacht and possibly his larger ship, too.  How about it, guys?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Radoon]You have a duty to perform. See the following post for information.[/sblock]
> 
> Here




I have not forgotten, but wanted to be sure we were safe, alone, to bring him to us.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Having secured the primary objective, Geoffrey says "Why dont we allow Master Allois to be escourted back to the bedsheet where he can be healed while we continue with the ships. I do not think we will be that long?


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Having secured the primary objective, Geoffrey says "Why dont we allow Master Allois to be escourted back to the bedsheet where he can be healed while we continue with the ships. I do not think we will be that long?




"I need to bring Marin here to this spot after the all clear is given, before we take Allois to one of the ships.  He did ask this specifically."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I'll not object, Captain Geoffrey.  I only voice the paranoid concern that before we go sending our whole reason for being here off with some lesser guards than ourselves, we'd better be sure that the threat is truly passed.  Of course, there is also the concern that your retainers are probably more combat-worthy than we are at this very sad point....."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Certainly then" Geoffrey will the turn to the crew and say "While we are investigating the last ship, send for more marines and secure this area......do not let any civilians pass the lines as we are usure what foul influences may still remain and the area must be cleanesed and concrescated"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Gosh, I could really get used to being around you, Geoffrey!  You wouldn't happen to have a position open for a Court Wizard, would you??"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: So is the plan to investigate the small ship?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resoulution*

Turning slightly to Gnurl Geoffrey comments in a slighlty distracted manner "No there is no Court on the Sun..and as for the household i do not make those decsions"  then addressing the party he says..."Shall we"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Somewhat relieved, Gnurl shrugs.  "It's just as well.  My temperament is not really suited to such duties, anyway.  Yes, let's get this nasty chore over with!"


----------



## Lou

*Mingo Frasse & Anson & Mig*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Gnurl snifs the air inquisitively, and says, "I was hoping you'd say that!"  (Joke, Joke, Joke!!)




Mingo evesdropping chimes in, "Gnurl, ask again.  I'm sure Geoffrey can find an opening for a jester!" (Joke, Joke, Joke!!)


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Mingo evesdropping chimes in, "Gnurl, ask again.  I'm sure Geoffrey can find an opening for a jester!" (Joke, Joke, Joke!!)



"Alas, I fear that not even the glorious Master Geoffrey could afford those services from one such as I!"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will state to the group, "I am going to keep Allois here for a minute so that I can bring Marin and they may have a minute alone."  As everyone leaves to investigate the smaller boat, Radoon will catch M.'s arm, "Will you stay a minute?"  Once they are alone...

[sblock=M.]I've been wanting to say something to you for some time now, but not knowing if we'd even both live through this ordeal, I didn't think it fair but now as things are wrapping up, I wanted to take a minute before things get hectic with the journey home. I really enjoy your company and was wondering if you would object much if I spent some time in (insert name of town she lives, I can not remember)?  We wouldn't really have to be exclusive or anything, heck, one of the things I really love about you is your free spirit and I don't want anything to change that.  I am just not quite ready to think about my next journey.  For the first time in my life this old man of the sea, has a small desire to spend some time on land, if you were around to call on from time to time.

It's OK if you are not interested in an old dog like me, and I hope my revealing these feelings will not make you uncomfortable. If it has, I am sure Geoffry would be happy to let you sail home with him.  I just really wanted you to know."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Radoon]"You crazy old sea dog! Your timing isn't much, but your heart is in the right place." She kisses him on the cheek and hugs him tightly. "I would be honored if you would come back to Cambre, but I wouldn't ask you to give up the sea completely. I expect I could find time to call upon you from time to time. Like oh once or twice a day?" She winks at him. "There is time enough for such discussions on the voyage home."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Radoon, Allois, the unconcious Finn and Marienna stay near the building, while the rest of the group moves off toward the little yacht. The boat is small (60' long and 25' wide), but with a single tall mast rigged for a lateen sail. It has the look of a racing boat rather than a more functional craft. There is no sign of life aboard as the party approaches. A gangway extends to the center of the ship. The name limed on the rear of the craft is _Crestdancer_ and the home port is Waveborne Hold, the Southern capital of the Empire.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

see above


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

With this, his eyes look up from the floor and his smile is as wide as Gnurl is tall.  He holds her tightly as they embrace.

"I guess I should bring Marin back to meet with Allois."  With this he puts the disk on the ground in the corner.  Not knowing what is going to happen he, M. and Allois will take a few steps back.


----------



## Scotley

*Captain Marin*

Putting the disk down proves anti-climactic at first. Nothing at all happens. The suddenly, Captain Marin is standing in the circle, leaning on his cane and cluthing a loaded blunderbus in one hand. Seeing Allios, he lets the gun clatter to the deck and steps forward to embrace his son. Allios stands mute showing little response. Marin turns to clap Radoon on the back. Then puts and arm around Marienna. "Thank all the Gods of Heaven you've done it. You look as if you've been through hell." Looking at Marienna he asks, "will he be okay." She responds, "Yes uncle, I think he will, but it will take time, healing and prayer. His mind is very weak from having his will drained away by the undead." Marin shakes his head saddly and then notices the disassembled ships before him. "Is that the Daughter of Cambre and the Lorrainna Fare? At least what's left of them? If I could get them reassembled, Marin and Son could be a going concern again. A fine job you've done, I never expect to get my ships back as well as my son." Turning to Radoon he asks, "How about the Rumpled Bedsheet, what sort of shape is she in?"


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Putting the disk down proves anti-climactic at first. Nothing at all happens. The suddenly, Captain Marin is standing in the circle, leaning on his cane and cluthing a loaded blunderbus in one hand. Seeing Allios, he lets the gun clatter to the deck and steps forward to embrace his son. Allios stands mute showing little response. Marin turns to clap Radoon on the back. Then puts and arm around Marienna. "Thank all the Gods of Heaven you've done it. You look as if you've been through hell." Looking at Marienna he asks, "will he be okay." She responds, "Yes uncle, I think he will, but it will take time, healing and prayer. His mind is very weak from having his will drained away by the undead." Marin shakes his head saddly and then notices the disassembled ships before him. "Is that the Daughter of Cambre and the Lorrainna Fare? At least what's left of them? If I could get them reassembled, Marin and Son could be a going concern again. A fine job you've done, I never expect to get my ships back as well as my son." Turning to Radoon he asks, "How about the Rumpled Bedsheet, what sort of shape is she in?"




"I have not personally seen her but from the reports to us she sea worthy.  Those that are responsible for the whole mess did manage to escape us, I am very sorry we failed in that part of our mission.  They used magic to calm The Sheet's wind so she could not pursue.  The Radiant Sun and Captain Vasa were indispensable.  With the number of undead we faced, we could have never done this without him..."  With a smile, Radoon adds, "However if I'd had know you'd be bringing that elephant gun, I would have brought you much sooner - to join our fun.

Would you like to go back to The Sheet with us or have you arranged other means of transportation?"


----------



## Scotley

"I would like to thank everyone involved. So I guess I'll stick around a while and maybe talk with you all. I plan to ride back to Cambre with the 'Bedsheet."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl's Words of Warning....*

"Alright, gentlemen, I don't know how much you know about liches, but here's what we are dealing with:  Evidently, the Sea Sorcerer was just able to complete his transformation of himself into a lich, so that he could begin an unlife of potetially unlimited duration.  When he completed these evil and arcane rituals, he was also creating a magic phylactery embued with some of his life force.  It is imperative that we locate, identify, and utterly destroy that phylactery.  If we fail to do this, the Sea Sorcerer will come back in a short span of days from now.  The phylactery can take many forms, but the most common form is a sealed metal box containing strips of parchment inscribed with magical phrases.  If the Sea Sorcerer completed his ritual as recently as I believed that he did, then his phylactery should have been within easy reach of the place where we found him, I think.  But we saw no sign of it there, so perhaps I was wrong.  At any rate, it is absoultely IMPERATIVE that we find the lich's phylactery and destroy it utterly."

[sblock=OOC: Scotley]I'm just putting the knowledge checks Gnurl made previously for knowledge about liches to good use.  Hope it's ok with you.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Radoon will help Allois back to The Sheet, with Marin and Marienna all in tow.  Once back he will see that Allois and Marin are settled in a room and he will then take his leave to visit with his 1st mate and the rest of the crew, getting various account of what has happened.  He will walk the ship looking that everything is in place.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

With the unexpected arrival of Marin, Geoffrey will make way for the crew of the Sheet as they deal with Allois. As Marin and Company return to their vessel, Geoffrey will set about securing the area and having the entire compound searched. With the undead sharks still in the water, Geoffrey will aslo give orders that they be dealt with as well as having the building itself reconcresated and teams of priests walking the premiter with incense to help purify the  general area. Having giving the order, Geoffrey will return to the Radiant Sun where he will give orders for the preparation of a large dinner for both crews. He will then avail himself of a bath and once clean spend thirty minutes in quite prayer in the chapel.

Returning from his prayers he will have a scribe prepare invitations to dinner for the shore party, Captain Marin, and the officers and crew of the Bedsheet.  They will read as follows:

"The presence of your company is requested for dinner aboard "The Radiant Sun' at 8'oclock this evening."

Respectfully
Geoffrey Vasa


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]Its all good. Everyone needs said information.[/sblock] 

OOC: H'Roosh, Mingo & co. everyone else seems to have wandered off to other things. Do you want to enter the Crestdancer or do something else? I suppose Gnurl may still be dockside at the little ship too.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Geoffrey will enter the crestdancer and have it also cleansed etc..sorry should have been more spefic.


----------



## Scotley

As Geoffrey and presumably a few more characters step aboard the Crestdancer and odd little figure not much taller than Mingo steps out of the cabin holding a little cutlass. The figure seems to be made of mop heads. The 'hands' are strands of mop that wrap around the hilt of the little sword. The face is a piece of sail cloth with buttons for eyes and stiches for a mouth like a rag doll. The whole thing is dressed in a little blue Captains outfit complete with a hat. The figure, obviously a constuct of some sort speaks, "Avast you lubbers, I didn't hear you request permission to come aboard. I'm Captain Swabby and I run a tight ship here." The little figures steps forward and waves the sword in the direction of the party. "Now how about some proper respect for the Captain or all you all lubbers with no manners."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl laughs uproariously at Captain Swabby.


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co.*

"Pardon us, Captain Swabby.  Permisson to come aboard and secure this vessel." requests Mingo cheekily.  Mingo will then quit watching Captain Swabby and survey the area for threats.


----------



## Leif

Gnurl will grab some nearby mop (NOT cap'n Swabby!) and begin to swab the deck with it.  he'll keep swabbing along behind the party as they proceed.  (If there's no other mop nearby, then Gnurl will just us his "air mop".)


----------



## Scotley

"Permission granted Lady, please come aboard the Crestdancer." He turns to the cabin door and shouts an order, "Matie Hawser we have guests please fetch us some rum." An 'Aye Aye, Captain' comes from inside and soon another of the curious constructs arrives with a tray of glasses a large bottle and some sliced limes. This one is dressed as a seaman and seems to be made of ropes. A bench surrounds two-thirds of the upper deck and cusions are arrayed their. Seeing Gnurl's display of deck swabbing the Captain comments, "We only hire new crew on Tuesday and Thursday until noon. You can come then if you want a job, but I warn you I'm particular about the men I hire." Captain Swabby pulls a small table over and the Matie Hawser places the tray upon it and begins to pour rum over ice and add slice of lime. The Captain gestures for you to have a seat. "Now what can I do for you noble Lady and Gentlemen?"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Aye, aye!!" says Gnurl with a salute as he stops his silly game and puts the mop down.


----------



## SirCaith

For the DM[sblock]Thanks for putting Finn back into play.  I'm almost caught up on the posts, just a couple of weeks more to go, and we can get me back to being active. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

Welcome back!


----------



## SirCaith

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Thanks, I got behind at the bar fight, and then never really got the chance to catch up until now.  I'm getting ready to start a new job with great internet access, good hours and the best pay I've had in 25 years of being part of the workforce.  Sounds like I'll be just in time for the mop up expedition though.  /OOC


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yes the current thread is coming to a close, but of course you may want to stick around and try to get uncursed...

Feel free to have Finn wake up and jump back into the action whenever you are ready.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Permission granted Lady, please come aboard the Crestdancer." He turns to the cabin door and shouts an order, "Matie Hawser we have guests please fetch us some rum." An 'Aye Aye, Captain' comes from inside and soon another of the curious constructs arrives with a tray of glasses a large bottle and some sliced limes. This one is dressed as a seaman and seems to be made of ropes. A bench surrounds two-thirds of the upper deck and cusions are arrayed their. Seeing Gnurl's display of deck swabbing the Captain comments, "We only hire new crew on Tuesday and Thursday until noon. You can come then if you want a job, but I warn you I'm particular about the men I hire." Captain Swabby pulls a small table over and the Matie Hawser places the tray upon it and begins to pour rum over ice and add slice of lime. The Captain gestures for you to have a seat. "Now what can I do for you noble Lady and Gentlemen?"




Mingo responds, "Captain Swabby, you are too gracious.  There has been some mischief at the port today, and we are securing the area.  Have you had any other visitors recently?  And if I may ask, who owns this fine vessel and is the owner on-board?"


----------



## Scotley

"I have had no visitors. Unfortnately, Magus Bonnar, the owner of this boat, my creator seems to have fallen prey to the scruvy dogs here. He was lured here under false pretences by a foul sorcerer. I felt his death two days ago. I fear my crew and I are at loose ends." He waggles a mop head hand and smiles at his own wit.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

"Yes i am afraid many have perished" Geoffrey says.."Could you please tell us if your ship is secure and may we have permission to inspect if briefly in order to assess if any taint has attached itself to your vessel"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Also, Captain Swabby, have you seen any of these 'foul sorcerers' around here lately?  You can smell their foul magic, can't you?"


----------



## Scotley

The little mop Captain sniffs in derision. "You lot are the only taint on my ship and it is quite secure. Feel free to have a look around if you wish. Seaman Ballast show this insolent lubber about before I decide to cut him up for chum." With a great clanking the third and final crewman appears. This on seems to be make of lead ballast weights and gaff hooks. He looks considerably bigger and more formidable than the other two. 

[sblock=Geoffrey if he follows the seaman]The clanking construct thuds along the deck and around the upper works. In addition to the quarterdeck, which is clearly better equipped for afternoon tea than war, there is narrow walkway around both sides of the enclosed main deck that leads to the small foredeck. There you find a small, almost toy catapult with a collection of wicked looking missles including lead balls and incendiaries. There is a ballista at the very front of the ship as well. The single mast rises from the upper cabin and the seaman leads you to a small hatch that drops into the cabin. The bulky construct moves with surprising ease and comments, "mind your head," as you enter the cabin. It is a well appointed room as is revealed as the indirect magical light source brightens upon your entry. There are thick glass windows covered by heavy canvas curtains on the inside and stout shutters on the outside all around this room, which seem to take up most of this deck. The room his lined with comfortable looking built in couches. The cushions are leather and expensive looking cloth. Cunningly made folding tables slip into slots behind the couches and can be pulled out to convert this room for meals. A good collection of charts in neat scroll like rolls is arrayed in one corner. A track in the ceiling allows for them to hung up and moved about the room. The lime-washed woodwork in the room is tastefully carved in nautical themes. In the corner opposite the maps is a small well stocked bar. A variety of glassware hangs from a leather upholstered rack in the ceiling. A nearby cabinet contains fine china and silver in flat drawers just thick enough for one plate in the velvet lined interior of each of 10 drawers other part of the place settings are in other drawers. A small highly ornamented cast-iron and brass stove is here and there is a small sliding door near the bar that proves to be a dumbwaiter. The seaman opens a small door into a tiny privy that must be simply a chute out to the sea below. It does have an overhead water tank that supplies a small sink, again with a drain that must lead outside. From the cabin there is hatch up and aft to the quarterdeck, a pair of doors leading aft and a stair leading down and forward. The seaman motions you forward to the doors each leads to a small Cabin with a comfortable looking bed, rugs on the floor, a sea chest, a small built in desk a desk chair, a more comfortable chair with a side table and a wardrobe. In one of the two there are a man's clothes, a glass fronted barristers' bookcase and personal items while the other has a few women's clothes in the wardrobe, but it doesn't look lived in the way the other does. The hulking seaman leads you back through the main cabin to the stairs. Below the foredeck is another pair of cabins. These are a little smaller than the ones aft, but still well appointed yet quite empty. A few more steps down takes one to narrow hall running the length of the ship. First stop is a tiny galley. A hatch in the floor leads to a small pantry. It seems likely that one of the smaller constructs staffs this galley as a normal sized human would find it rather cramped though just usable. The kitchen and pantry are well stocked with expensive foods--cheeses, hams, salt beef, dried fish, jars of preserved food, and baskets of onions, parsnips, potatoes, canisters of flour, sugar, yeast, coffee, decanters of tea and racks of spices. Next a supply room, which is very neat and likely again the domain of the little constructs. Here there are tools, rope, sailcloth, parts for repairs, tar, wooden planking and assorted hardware. The next room must be the hold, and it requires a few steps down and must be almost on the keel. There is a strange pump here with what look like large wooden clogs on top side by side. The space includes narrow areas that extend below the other rooms on this deck. There are water barrels here, a couple of chests, some more stored items, a pair of crossbows and a pair of rifles, some spears and boarding axes, they look brand new and likely have never been out of their wall mounts. A brick lined coal bin is full, presumably for the stoves. There is a little more food stored here and a locked wine cabinet with several bottles of fine vintage and a case of liquor for restocking the bar. More than half the available space here is unused. The next room seems to be a sort of mage's workshop. There is a small bookcase--locked, and a table with various magical and alchemical supplies in cabinets above it. It seems likely that the constructs were created and maintained here. Next is a small bath chamber with a chamber pot in a commode cabinet and a built in copper tub. An overhead water tank feeds into a series of coils that over another cast-iron and brass stove. The room is stocked with towels, robes and assorted soaps oils and toiletry supplies. The Seaman Ballast asks, "would you care for a bath?" He moves on where the hall turns and crosses the ship. Along this hall are four more cabins somewhat smaller cabins, again well appointed, but uninhabited. There is a ladder at the end of the hall leading back up to the quarterdeck where you started and the others are still talking with Captain Swabby. The construct motions you up, but does not follow. The Captain was true to his word there is no taint of evil, the ship is clean, scrupulously maintained and free of vermin. The tour only took a few minutes. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> "Also, Captain Swabby, have you seen any of these 'foul sorcerers' around here lately?  You can smell their foul magic, can't you?"




After Geoffrey goes to inspect the ship the Captian addresses the Gnome's question. "Well, perhaps not smell them, but I saw the blackguard when he took my master away, and I can tell you I didn't like his look." He describes the fellow and it was almost certainly Sea Sorcerer--before his transformation.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Having completed the brief tour....Geoffrey returns to the mop captain "My sincerst thanks Captain, your ship is beautiful and you are lucky to Captain her...perhaps we can have lunch or dinner sometime and discuss it's construction...and I would love to have your opinion on "The Radiant Sun" I think you would find her very simliar in design and constrcuiton to yours though on a larger scale.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> After Geoffrey goes to inspect the ship the Captian addresses the Gnome's question. "Well, perhaps not smell them, but I saw the blackguard when he took my master away, and I can tell you I didn't like his look." He describes the fellow and it was almost certainly Sea Sorcerer--before his transformation.



"Kindly tell me again, Cap'n, what is your master's name?  And when was the last time that you saw him?"  OOC: The master of this ship may still be around, somewhere, or, if not, his heirs may have a claim to her.... unless we can do something about that.  I may have a plan....


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Having completed the brief tour....Geoffrey returns to the mop captain "My sincerst thanks Captain, your ship is beautiful and you are lucky to Captain her...perhaps we can have lunch or dinner sometime and discuss it's construction...and I would love to have your opinion on "The Radiant Sun" I think you would find her very simliar in design and constrcuiton to yours though on a larger scale.




"I'm glad you like our little boat Captain. I've little use for lunch, but would be honored to visit your ship."


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> "Kindly tell me again, Cap'n, what is your master's name?  And when was the last time that you saw him?"  OOC: The master of this ship may still be around, somewhere, or, if not, his heirs may have a claim to her.... unless we can do something about that.  I may have a plan....




"The ship's master was Magus Bonnar and I have not seen him in three days. As I said, I believe he was killed some two days ago."


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Has Gnurl heard the name Magus Bonnar before?  If so, what does Gnurl know about him?

Knowledge (Arcana) check (+16) = 18
Kowledge (History) check (+8) = 16  
  (What sorry checks!)

Gnurl may be lucky if he knows how to SPELL "Magus Bonnar"!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Gnurl is not familiar with Magus Bonnar. It seems likely that he is from the far south based on the home port on the back of the ship.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Well, if this ship is without a master, then, may I suggest that we impress the ship to our service, and file for salvage rights (as it was a hulk that we found on the high seas) at the nearest port we can reach?  I am confident that we can stake a claim to the ship that is at least the equal of anyone else, and possession IS, as they say, nine-tenths!  And ... I was fully intending to take up the profession of navigator at the earliest available opportunity!  This would present me with an ideal chance to do that.  Two of our number have their own ships, but H'Roosh, Finn, Mingo, and I do not.  Some of us might choose to sail with the "Rumpled Bedsheet" or "The Radiant Storm," but those of us who so choose could embark in this vessel and share the captaincy?"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The Rumpled Bedsheet belongs to Captain Marin and it is a safe bet he'll want it back now that he has his son.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Then this ship is quite serendipitous for us, isn't it??


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Funny how that worked out isn't it?


----------



## Lou

*Mingo & Co.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I have had no visitors. Unfortnately, Magus Bonnar, the owner of this boat, my creator seems to have fallen prey to the scruvy dogs here. He was lured here under false pretences by a foul sorcerer. I felt his death two days ago. I fear my crew and I are at loose ends." He waggles a mop head hand and smiles at his own wit.




"Captain Swabby, now what will you do?  Return to your late master's home?  Pursue the fiend responisible for his death?  I ask because we may well be in need of a ship and crew shortly." Mingo smiles at Captain Swabby and Matie Hawser.  Moving over to Matie, Mingo takes a glass.  "Thank you, Matie."  Mingo will taste the rum and lime.

Anson watches in disbelief as the party talks to the constructs.  Mig sits next to her master wondering what is going on.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Resolution*

Hearing the tale and finally speaking Geoffrey says "Master Swabby I think we may all be on the same course..........as our interests appear to be common why dont you meet with us tomorrow to tour the Radiant Sun and see if we can make common league"


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Speaking quietly where Capt. Swabby can't over hear, Gnurl says, "I think that it would behoove us to search for this ship's log very soon!  Then, we can possibly find an entry therein that will give us clues as to how we can go about becoming recognized by Swabby and the rest of the crew as the rightful owners of this ship, and, thereby securing the loyalty of the crew as our own loyal servants."

OOC:  Gnurl will begin methodically and carefully scanning around for the ship's log (taking 20 for the search) being very, very careful not to give Swabby or any of the Construct Crew any hint as to what he is doing.  I rolled a search check, and failed miserably, so this will be a long, slow process.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Gnurl]You are currently outside on the quarterdeck. Where will you search for a log?[/sblock]

The rum and lime is quite strong, but the rum is good quality and the limes fresh and ripe. 

"I would be honored to meet with you on the Radiant Sun. My last orders were to remain here until the master returned. That's not gonna happen, so I'm not sure what to do next. The master lived on the ship the last few years, so I really don't a home to go to. Maybe we could work something out."


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gnurl]You are currently outside on the quarterdeck. Where will you search for a log?[/sblock]



[sblock=His Scottyness]Near the Bridge would be a good place to start.  Can I recognize a "captain's ready room" or something similar?

And I kinda wanna be there for the conversation about homes for the constructs....[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

OCC:

Scott, Swabby is a nice touch!

IC - see post 2499, any of the crew care to provide their "capt" any information he does not know?


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will help Allois back to The Sheet, with Marin and Marienna all in tow.  Once back he will see that Allois and Marin are settled in a room and he will then take his leave to visit with his 1st mate and the rest of the crew, getting various account of what has happened.  He will walk the ship looking that everything is in place.




The ship took a few minor hits, but really is in as good a shape as when this latest attack started. They fired at the walls as planned and then saw the ice version of the Daughter of Cambre breaking free and went in pursuit. Unfortunately, it was a one sided race. Spell casters on the ice ship set in moving at high speed while we were virtually becalmed. Once we lost sight of them, we came back to see how the Radiant Sun was doing. We were informed that they were going in. They had more of a fight than us, but the enemy had fallen back, so they were taking the offensive. We joined in and had only faced a handful of undead when we saw the blast from the upper floor of that building and went in to find you all. The undead that were left had just fallen down, so the battle was over by then.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  Is this still the same day when we fought the lich?  That fight didn't even happen until after we had been kicking butt all day long, so little Gnurly is POOOPED!  Plus, he wants to rest and be able to study and memorize a day's worth of spells again!   

OOC:  And I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I need to level-up, too.  I would imagine that we ALL do!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Indeed, you should all rest and regain spells. The threat is past and Captain Marin would like to reward you for your successes. I believe that Geoffrey has asked everyone to dinner, so after a little clean up and rest perhaps a meal would be a good time to talk about the future. Captain Swabby has agreed to see the Radiant Sun and has no other immediate prospects.


----------



## mleibrock

*Radoon*

After visiting with the crew, Radoon will nap for a bit before cleaning up for dinner aboard the Radiant Sun.  He will arrive at M.'s door to escort her.


----------



## Leif

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will also get cleaned up, rest some, and put on his spiffiest duds for the party!

"Okay, Mr. Geoffrey!  Let's PARTY!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*H'Roosh*

After the tour of the _Crestdancer_, H'Roosh returns to the 'Sheet.  There, he finds an out of the way spot to meditate and regain his center - he's quite disturbed and out of sorts about the way he was manhandled during the fight, as well as about his lapse in judgement in not making sure of his kill of the priest.  Anyone happening by during that time will find him serenely balanced in a handstand - on only his two index fingers.

Meditation completed, he takes a couple of hours to rest in his hammock, a quick swim in the sea to bathe, and is ready for dinner aboard the _Radiant Sun_.

[sblock=Meditation Rolls]Skill used is _Body Kung_ from Quintessential Monk - use of Balance and Concentration skills to complete feats of mind over body.  Rolls are Balance: 1d20+11=20 and Concentration: 1d20+11=27[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*And so it ends...*

This ends Part II of the Island Empire game. 

Please move the action to the new thread Island Empire Part III, the Lich's Curse


----------

